# The Dior Diorama Thread



## Dianapp

Hi

Has anyone seen the new Diorama in person. The salesperson said it is pre-order only and they don't have any models on display in the boutique. So I'm wondering about its details & leather & craftsmanship etc


----------



## averagejoe

I haven't seen it either but I would just wait till it arrives before actually ordering one. Even if your boutique sells out of a particular style, you can always get them to track another one down for you, or go on a waiting list.

I like the first one the most.


----------



## juicy935

I think saks receives them in february


----------



## smudleybear

It's coming in 2 weeks time


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dianapp said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Diorama in person&#65311;The salesperson said it is pre-order only and they don't have any models on display in the boutique. So I'm wondering about its details &#65288;leather&#65292;craftsmanship etc&#65289;


If you look through the threads there is already a lot of information available about the Diorama..

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-spring-2015-bags-from-the-runway-882413.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-pre-fall-2015-bags-889264.html?highlight=diorama

The UK will only be initially stocking the bag at their Sloane St boutique, so the chances are it will be in very limited availability at launch. But as AverageJoe suggests, until you have seen and handled the bag you are better to wait. 
It comes in a variety of leathers and exotics including crocodile, snakeskin, Lambskin, grainy calf and box calf. The bags are hand made and the craftsmanship is excellent.


----------



## honey

This bag has grown on me. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Loveheart

honey said:


> This bag has grown on me. Can't wait to see it in person.




Check the pics in the "dior in the UK" thread were lovely Mooshooshoo has posted pics of the trunk show last night where the diorama was presented. It's indeed a stunning bag, lightweight, great leather choices etc. I just wish the chain would have been a couple of inches longer for us taller girls.


----------



## honey

Thank you!


----------



## GrandestShopper

I don't stay on top of these things, and this is the first I've seen, but i LOVE the purse in the first picture! hmmm i have some thinking to do


----------



## cony

the workmanship is lovely for the embroidery and crystals designs. My local store had a few pieces in store for preordering. 

I love those charms! 

My SA told me it will be the next classic hit. 

I'm lusting over that Vogue #3 IT bag!


----------



## DiorrificLady

I've seen it in person couple weeks back.. Compared to the Chanel Boy, its SO much lighter, the chain as well.. Which I find way better than a Boy and as for space, I recommend the large size, the smaller ones feels like it barely holds much lol.. Its coming in smooth leather, grained, crocodile, python, two toneand more


----------



## honey

The Dior website has been updated to include Diorama. 

Can't wait to see this bag in person.


----------



## nycmamaofone

honey said:


> The Dior website has been updated to include Diorama.
> 
> Can't wait to see this bag in person.




I can't seem to see this bag on the Dior website. Anybody else have this problem??


----------



## honey

nycmamaofone said:


> I can't seem to see this bag on the Dior website. Anybody else have this problem??


Dior sent me a link via email. I haven't been on the forum for awhile, I can't recall the rules so I've sent you the link via email.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

nycmamaofone said:


> I can't seem to see this bag on the Dior website. Anybody else have this problem??


Here you go....

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods/diorama

Already available in the UK


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I saw the Diorama in person yesterday at the Dior store in Chevy Chase, MD.  I did not like it at all...they had the one in Rose Poudre. Maybe because I am used to the Chanel Boy.


----------



## nycmamaofone

CaribeanQueen said:


> I saw the Diorama in person yesterday at the Dior store in Chevy Chase, MD.  I did not like it at all...they had the one in Rose Poudre. Maybe because I am used to the Chanel Boy.




I finally saw them today too in person and I agree. It's a lovely bag but it looks too much like a Boy. I'd rather get a Be Dior or Miss Dior.


----------



## lulalula

Saw them today. Not impressed either. the leather is fine but it didn't have the suppleness and the luxurious feeling as on other bags. Also the chain looks too bulky, too much like a Boy. None of the patterns/paintings made the bags stand out either.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Love it.....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Leather is beautifully supple...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Chain is very detailed. Cleverly hollowed to minimise weight and engraved...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Fastening is enamelled and engraved and very easy to operate...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

roomy interior with slip and zip pockets...


----------



## honey

Looks gorgeous!!!!

Why do some dust bags have a swan? Does it mean something?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

honey said:


> Looks gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Why do some dust bags have a swan? Does it mean something?


Thank you Honey. The swan dustbags are given out by the SAs, I think with some it's random and some give them to favourite clients


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love it.....



Congratulations! You got the green colour that you liked!

The chain looks very light based on its design.


----------



## honey

Good to know! 

Thanks for posting the detailed pics. This bag despite looking a bit like the Boy is very sophisticated/elegant. 

I like that I won't see everyone in my area carrying this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Looks gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Why do some dust bags have a swan? Does it mean something?



The swan is actually artwork from René Gruau for Dior. This is from (I think) 1949 and it was for Dior's Miss Dior advertisements. Now it is part of the heritage of the brand, given that René Gruau did a number of other pieces for Dior's other fragrances.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! You got the green colour that you liked!
> 
> The chain looks very light based on its design.


Thank you AJ. Yes, I really like the latte asymmetrical design also, but this is lighter as it has the grossgrain interior not leather. The chain is beautiful. The open backed links and engraving make it like a piece of jewellery.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

honey said:


> Good to know!
> 
> Thanks for posting the detailed pics. This bag despite looking a bit like the Boy is very sophisticated/elegant.
> 
> I like that I won't see everyone in my area carrying this bag.


You're welcome Honey. I've tried really hard to buy a Boy, the chains are just not long enough for me at 5'9" and the bag is too heavy. I wanted a "go to" easy care, smart bag I can wear cross body when required and this is just perfect. I also like to be wear something less mainstream


----------



## hightea_xx

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love it.....




OMG!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!  Model pics!!!!!


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love it.....


Congrats MO, it's stunning. I have to get myselft to Sloane street to see it in real.


----------



## Aelfaerie

In New York, both the 57th store and Soho store have them out already!

I was undecided until I saw the bag in person. Personally, I'm skipping this. It was eerily reminiscent of the Chanel Boy and in comparison, looks unfinished (the hollowed chain, the lack of thick "piping" around the edges). The clasp also bothers me a lot with how clumpy and clustered the cannage pattern is, compared to how spaced out the cannage is on the bag itself.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hightea_xx said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!  Model pics!!!!!


Thank you Hightea, will post some modelling shots tomorrow


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> Congrats MO, it's stunning. I have to get myselft to Sloane street to see it in real.


Thank you Smudley. It's worth going to see


----------



## fmfv1

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love it.....



Beautiful!  Looks way more gorgeous IRL pix, than stock and runway photos!  Congratulations!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

fmfv1 said:


> Beautiful!  Looks way more gorgeous IRL pix, than stock and runway photos!  Congratulations!


Thank you fmfv1


----------



## LemonBrulee

Mooshooshoo said:


> Fastening is enamelled and engraved and very easy to operate...




Thanks for sharing! I can't get this bag off my mind&#128522;


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Thanks for sharing and Congratulations! the leather and the color looks perfect. and metal chain is very interesting looks like modern art sculpture.  loved the engraving on the bag never noticed it before. The true luxe bag.


----------



## calflu

Congrats!!! Very cute.

Love your Dior collection!!! 
You inspired me to get a Dior bag! &#128516;



Mooshooshoo said:


> Chain is very detailed. Cleverly hollowed to minimise weight and engraved...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LemonBrulee said:


> Thanks for sharing! I can't get this bag off my mind&#128522;





lahumummatbayli said:


> Thanks for sharing and Congratulations! the leather and the color looks perfect. and metal chain is very interesting looks like modern art sculpture.  loved the engraving on the bag never noticed it before. The true luxe bag.





calflu said:


> Congrats!!! Very cute.
> 
> Love your Dior collection!!!
> You inspired me to get a Dior bag! &#128516;



Thank you all for your lovely comments.


----------



## cony

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love it.....


this is super lovely!!! 

My SA told me the international launch date is 12 Mar 15.

I'm curious how u manage to get the bag? It is for public sale already??


----------



## smudleybear

cony said:


> this is super lovely!!!
> 
> My SA told me the international launch date is 12 Mar 15.
> 
> I'm curious how u manage to get the bag? It is for public sale already??


It's on sale now as I know of in UK. But only in 2 boutiques and 8 boutiques all around the world. I saw the bags today. The one Mo has is sold out completely.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cony said:


> this is super lovely!!!
> 
> My SA told me the international launch date is 12 Mar 15.
> 
> I'm curious how u manage to get the bag? It is for public sale already??


Thank you, I was invited to a private trunk show and preordered my bag. They were released in the UK last week


----------



## cony

smudleybear said:


> It's on sale now as I know of in UK. But only in 2 boutiques and 8 boutiques all around the world. I saw the bags today. The one Mo has is sold out completely.


Wow! Thanks for the info! Can't wait for it. Sold Out is a good sign, at least for me. 
You don't see everyone in the streets carrying the same IT bag!


----------



## cony

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thank you, I was invited to a private trunk show and preordered my bag. They were released in the UK last week


That's cool! I have to wait for another two weeks..


----------



## nycmamaofone

smudleybear said:


> It's on sale now as I know of in UK. But only in 2 boutiques and 8 boutiques all around the world. I saw the bags today. The one Mo has is sold out completely.




It'd also available in NYC, the 57th Street boutique &#128516;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

There will also be a wallet style bag coming called the Diorama Croisière...


----------



## Paris75

I also saw several Diorama before the official release. I think it's a bag of very good quality, good price positioning, love the idea of the lock but for me it's too much of a Chanel flap.


----------



## SeleneMarta

I think it is lovely, and the comparisons to Chanel flap are unfortunate but unavoidable I think.  They do have some striking similarities but I do not think the Diorama is TOO similar to the Chanel flap bag. It still has very distinct qualities about it.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> There will also be a wallet style bag coming called the Diorama Croisière...



Ooo this is a nice wallet!


----------



## PBinsider

Megs had some fun with the Diorama, here is the editorial on PurseBlog.

hardware porn!!


----------



## Paris75

SeleneMarta said:


> I think it is lovely, and the comparisons to Chanel flap are unfortunate but unavoidable I think.  They do have some striking similarities but I do not think the Diorama is TOO similar to the Chanel flap bag. It still has very distinct qualities about it.



I agree with you,  it has other qualities. Maybe more simple and elegant.


----------



## calflu

They've come to US too


----------



## Mooshooshoo

calflu said:


> They've come to US too
> 
> View attachment 2912277
> View attachment 2912280
> View attachment 2912281
> View attachment 2912282
> View attachment 2912283


Have you been tempted....? :devil:


----------



## Paris75

PBinsider said:


> Megs had some fun with the Diorama, here is the editorial on PurseBlog.
> 
> hardware porn!!



This dark grey is to die for ! Does anyone know if it's available for sale because I didn't see it here in France ?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Paris75 said:


> This dark grey is to die for ! Does anyone know if it's available for sale because I didn't see it here in France ?


Not in the first release in the UK


----------



## Paris75

Mooshooshoo said:


> Not in the first release in the UK



Ok thanks Mooshooshoo ! 
I am not really sure now but I think that I was able to try it when I was invited, but really not sure of me as there were quite a few different versions.


----------



## Paris75

I think the price is really interesting for a new collection.


----------



## calflu

I have weak brain power...and now I have more than 2 SAs sending me new arrivals for Dior. Not a good sign!





Mooshooshoo said:


> Have you been tempted....? :devil:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

calflu said:


> I have weak brain power...and now I have more than 2 SAs sending me new arrivals for Dior. Not a good sign!


----------



## Kute71

I love dior bags!


----------



## pinklining

Hi, will like to know if this is a new style of diorama bag (wallet of chain)? it does not seem to have a leather strap on its metal chain & it's more of a squarish size.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

pinklining said:


> Hi, will like to know if this is a new style of diorama bag (wallet of chain)? it does not seem to have a leather strap on its metal chain & it's more of a squarish size.


This is the mini size Diorama and the production models have the leather strap insert.


----------



## pinklining

Mooshooshoo said:


> This is the mini size Diorama and the production models have the leather strap insert.



Thanks! =) are the mini available in stores now? I only came across medium & large ones.


----------



## hollyxue

Mooshooshoo said:


> This is the mini size Diorama and the production models have the leather strap insert.


same question, do you know when it's going to be available in NY stores?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

pinklining said:


> Thanks! =) are the mini available in stores now? I only came across medium & large ones.


None in the UK currently....


----------



## hightea_xx

The mini Diorama is pre-fall so it will launched at the beginning to mid summet


----------



## pinklining

Thank you, hightea_xx & Mooshooshoo =)


----------



## honey

Just received my Diorama on Monday!!!


----------



## cony

honey said:


> Just received my Diorama on Monday!!!
> 
> View attachment 2924218


show us whats inside!


----------



## honey




----------



## cony

Does the Diorama bags come with the Swan dust bag?


----------



## honey

I didn't get one  but I don't mind


----------



## honey

[emoji7]


----------



## cony

honey said:


> View attachment 2924256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]


nice! is this black calfskin in medium size?


----------



## honey

cony said:


> nice! is this black calfskin in medium size?




Thank you!! 

Yes it's the med size with pink interior. I was surprised how light it is and that it's more gorgeous in person.


----------



## cony

honey said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Yes it's the med size with pink interior. I was surprised how light it is and that it's more gorgeous in person.


the bags for diorama are surprisingly light considering they used leather as interiors of the bag! 

u have a picture of the interior?? have not seen one with pink interior yet!


----------



## honey

The inside of this style isn't leather. I'll take a pic this evening


----------



## SpethyLa

Beautiful! I'm swooning over this bag so much and I am starting to debate this (in black like this one) as my next bag purchase. Could I be so cheeky as to ask the measurements of the medium if you get chance at any point? No rush of course. And the price point? I've been stalking the threads and websites but can't find definite pricing (unless I really have missed it somewhere). No worries if you don't want to disclose 

I'm nearly done saving for my first Dior this Summer and I think this is starting to steal my heart more than the Lady Dior(!)


----------



## Mooshooshoo

honey said:


> View attachment 2924256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]


Beautiful Bag Honey, carry it in good health


----------



## Mooshooshoo

SpethyLa said:


> Beautiful! I'm swooning over this bag so much and I am starting to debate this (in black like this one) as my next bag purchase. Could I be so cheeky as to ask the measurements of the medium if you get chance at any point? No rush of course. And the price point? I've been stalking the threads and websites but can't find definite pricing (unless I really have missed it somewhere). No worries if you don't want to disclose
> 
> I'm nearly done saving for my first Dior this Summer and I think this is starting to steal my heart more than the Lady Dior(!)



The medium measurements are: 25 x 15.5 x 8 cm, the large is:  29 x 18 x 9 cm price for medium starts at £2000.
More information is available on the Dior website

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods/diorama


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hollyxue said:


> same question, do you know when it's going to be available in NY stores?


Mini has now arrived in stock in the UK at Sloane St


----------



## honey

Mooshooshoo said:


> Beautiful Bag Honey, carry it in good health




I will! [emoji4]

Thanks for providing the info and for all of the pictures you post. Gives us lots to drool over [emoji6]


----------



## SpethyLa

Mooshooshoo said:


> The medium measurements are: 25 x 15.5 x 8 cm, the large is:  29 x 18 x 9 cm price for medium starts at £2000.
> 
> More information is available on the Dior website
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods/diorama




You're a star, thank you.

I swear last time I looked on the Dior website the measurements weren't there, I must have missed them... Either way it is much appreciated


----------



## Mooshooshoo

SpethyLa said:


> You're a star, thank you.
> 
> I swear last time I looked on the Dior website the measurements weren't there, I must have missed them... Either way it is much appreciated


You're most welcome. It's not the easiest web site to navigate  I always get the video starting to play every time I try to look at something


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> View attachment 2924256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]



Congratulations!!! You're lucky for getting your hands on one


----------



## hollyxue

Mooshooshoo said:


> Mini has now arrived in stock in the UK at Sloane St



luck you guys!!!


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! You're lucky for getting your hands on one



Thank you!


----------



## pinklining

Mooshooshoo said:


> Mini has now arrived in stock in the UK at Sloane St



Do you know the price of the mini in UK?  Any idea if it can fit in a iphone 6? hehe


----------



## honey

cony said:


> the bags for diorama are surprisingly light considering they used leather as interiors of the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> U have a picture of the interior?? Have not seen one with pink interior yet!


----------



## tweeq208

honey said:


> View attachment 2924256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]


it's really gorgeous. could you please tell me the length of shoulder strap?


----------



## Paris75

There are a lot of new version of the Diorama bag on Dior's website :
http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/maroquinerie

I love the veau grainé Céleste, very lovely light pastel blue !


----------



## russell317

Oh my god your bag is so gorgeous! The pink inside is too cute!


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> View attachment 2925159



So pretty!


----------



## honey

russell317 said:


> Oh my god your bag is so gorgeous! The pink inside is too cute!



Thank you!


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> So pretty!



This bag may grow on you averagejoe *smirk* lol jk

Now I need to get a small wallet to go with my bag.....


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> This bag may grow on you averagejoe *smirk* lol jk
> 
> Now I need to get a small wallet to go with my bag.....



I want to see this bag in real life. All this about its exceptional lightness makes me want to just lift the bag to see what everyone is talking about.

Were you considering a Diorissimo wallet? The taurillon is durable and the designs are minimalist yet elegant.


----------



## honey

I'll have to look at them the next time I'm at Holts. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tweeq208

do diorama bags ever come in black grained calfskin?


----------



## averagejoe

One of Tommy Ton's pictures from Paris Fashion Week captures 2 models with the Diorama and the Boy Chanel. 

The Diorama is really growing on me. It actually looks better than the Chanel in this picture.


----------



## averagejoe

tweeq208 said:


> do diorama bags ever come in black grained calfskin?



I'm not sure, but they should. After all, they made it in Rose Poudre and Celeste grained calfskin, so they should have the black as well.


----------



## pinklining

averagejoe said:


> One of Tommy Ton's pictures from Paris Fashion Week captures 2 models with the Diorama and the Boy Chanel.
> 
> The Diorama is really growing on me. It actually looks better than the Chanel in this picture.



Yup, i tried on both bags. I'm surprised the Diorama looks better on me than Chanel boy! and its sooo much lighter


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tweeq208 said:


> do diorama bags ever come in black grained calfskin?


None in the first release of designs  Just smooth lamb and irridescent nubuck calfskin.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> None in the first release of designs  Just smooth lamb and irridescent nubuck calfskin.



Strange how they didn't release what would potentially be the best-selling colour in the grained calfskin. They already have black for their Lady Dior in the grained calfskin.


----------



## Guuci4Me

This one is gorgeous!  I want this one!!  Wonder what the price will be.


pbs.twimg.com/media/B406_buIcAAIDDz.jpg


----------



## cony

I received my diorama and to my horror the sewing hem is uneven! It's Lambskin and already have a couple of dents on the bag. 
Super depressed!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cony said:


> I received my diorama and to my horror the sewing hem is uneven! It's Lambskin and already have a couple of dents on the bag.
> Super depressed!


 Contact your boutique and ask them to get a replacement.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ultra Black version now on the website, though the photographs aren't very good...

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods/diorama/lambskin-diorama-bag-6-17481


----------



## cony

I'd attached the pictures here, but it's not as obvious on the photos.

the sewing below the buckle is uneven, and the dent. 

Am I being fussy??


----------



## cony

honey said:


> View attachment 2925159


this is super pretty. the pink is very sweet!


----------



## honey

Cony, 
I'm sorry that you are not completely happy with your Diorama. I would get another one. You should be thrilled and happy right now not stress out about your new purchase.


----------



## hightea_xx

cony said:


> I'd attached the pictures here, but it's not as obvious on the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> the sewing below the buckle is uneven, and the dent.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being fussy??




I think the stitching, though slightly uneven, could be a natural occurrence due to the suppleness of the leather?

However the denting would be my concern....!


----------



## swapna_k

I have been obsessing over the Diorama since it's debut, I am confused between the white with flowers vs the metallics. Attaching the pics here, what do you guys think/recommend? Most likely it will be the only Diorama I will ever purchase so I would like the style to be more timeless.


----------



## averagejoe

swapna_k said:


> I have been obsessing over the Diorama since it's debut, I am confused between the white with flowers vs the metallics. Attaching the pics here, what do you guys think/recommend? Most likely it will be the only Diorama I will ever purchase so I would like the style to be more timeless.



I'd go for the metallic one. It's just divine!


----------



## cony

hightea_xx said:


> I think the stitching, though slightly uneven, could be a natural occurrence due to the suppleness of the leather?
> 
> However the denting would be my concern....!


yes, I thought Chanel's lambskin would be the most delicate leather of all. Seems like it's just the nature of the leather that makes it very susceptible to dents, marks, scratches..


----------



## Chanelite

Wow ladies I am shocked at how blatant Dior has been in copying the Chanel Boy! For me this bag is almost like buying one of those fakes that is the shape of one bag and the logo of something else! Raf Simons should be ashamed of himself for ripping off Chanels most coveted shape of bag! 

I would NEVER be comfortable holding one of these Dioramaboys. Am I the only one who thinks like this?! Even the SA in my local Dior agreed with me when I compared my Boy to one of these. She just shook her head and said many of the staff say behind the sales floor how embarrassing this is!! Christian will be rolling in his grave at this plagiarism with his name attached to it!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ultra black Diorama with gunmetal hardware...


----------



## cony

swapna_k said:


> I have been obsessing over the Diorama since it's debut, I am confused between the white with flowers vs the metallics. Attaching the pics here, what do you guys think/recommend? Most likely it will be the only Diorama I will ever purchase so I would like the style to be more timeless.


metallic!


----------



## averagejoe

Chanelite said:


> Wow ladies I am shocked at how blatant Dior has been in copying the Chanel Boy! For me this bag is almost like buying one of those fakes that is the shape of one bag and the logo of something else! Raf Simons should be ashamed of himself for ripping off Chanels most coveted shape of bag!
> 
> I would NEVER be comfortable holding one of these Dioramaboys. Am I the only one who thinks like this?! Even the SA in my local Dior agreed with me when I compared my Boy to one of these. She just shook her head and said many of the staff say behind the sales floor how embarrassing this is!! Christian will be rolling in his grave at this plagiarism with his name attached to it!



While I do agree that it is inspired by Chanel, it is clearly not one of those "fakes". Aside from the general shape and the way the strap works, the rest of the bag is very different. The type of "fake" that you are talking about is a mirror-image copy except it is missing the logo. No one will confuse this Dior bag with the Boy. The Diorama doesn't even have the quilting around the edge of the flap like on the Chanel.

I've been comparing the bags and it seems that it is actually very different from the Chanel. Dior opted for a clean strap ring attachment, unlike the Chanel Boy which holds onto its strap with rings attached by a hinge to the flap. I prefer this Dior attachment because it is cleaner.

I like the lock on the Chanel Boy more, and the look of the chain. But besides that, I prefer the attention to detail that Dior has paid to the various details of the bag. The Diorama also looks more sleek and slender from the side while the Chanel looks a bit bulkier for some reason.


Chanel can be pointed out for copying others too by this logic. Their super-successful J12 which forever changed their horological division is essentially a Rolex Submariner done in ceramic. Now can we say that plagiarism got them to be super-successful, and that Coco is rolling in her grave for this?

I think that the details of the J12 make it unique, just as the Diorama makes itself distinctive. For both the J12 and Diorama, you can see the original inspiration.

After all, even Chanel's iconic jacket is inspired by a similar jacket worn by a lift attendant in a hotel which someone else designed.


For what actual "fakes" look like, see MK bags.


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> While I do agree that it is inspired by Chanel, it is clearly not one of those "fakes". Aside from the general shape and the way the strap works, the rest of the bag is very different. The type of "fake" that you are talking about is a mirror-image copy except it is missing the logo. No one will confuse this Dior bag with the Boy. The Diorama doesn't even have the quilting around the edge of the flap like on the Chanel.
> 
> I've been comparing the bags and it seems that it is actually very different from the Chanel. Dior opted for a clean strap ring attachment, unlike the Chanel Boy which holds onto its strap with rings attached by a hinge to the flap. I prefer this Dior attachment because it is cleaner.
> 
> I like the lock on the Chanel Boy more, and the look of the chain. But besides that, I prefer the attention to detail that Dior has paid to the various details of the bag. The Diorama also looks more sleek and slender from the side while the Chanel looks a bit bulkier for some reason.
> 
> 
> Chanel can be pointed out for copying others too by this logic. Their super-successful J12 which forever changed their horological division is essentially a Rolex Submariner done in ceramic. Now can we say that plagiarism got them to be super-successful, and that Coco is rolling in her grave for this?
> 
> I think that the details of the J12 make it unique, just as the Diorama makes itself distinctive. For both the J12 and Diorama, you can see the original inspiration.
> 
> After all, even Chanel's iconic jacket is inspired by a similar jacket worn by a lift attendant in a hotel which someone else designed.
> 
> 
> For what actual "fakes" look like, see MK bags.


Well said:salute:


----------



## cony

averagejoe said:


> While I do agree that it is inspired by Chanel, it is clearly not one of those "fakes". Aside from the general shape and the way the strap works, the rest of the bag is very different. The type of "fake" that you are talking about is a mirror-image copy except it is missing the logo. No one will confuse this Dior bag with the Boy. The Diorama doesn't even have the quilting around the edge of the flap like on the Chanel.
> 
> I've been comparing the bags and it seems that it is actually very different from the Chanel. Dior opted for a clean strap ring attachment, unlike the Chanel Boy which holds onto its strap with rings attached by a hinge to the flap. I prefer this Dior attachment because it is cleaner.
> 
> I like the lock on the Chanel Boy more, and the look of the chain. But besides that, I prefer the attention to detail that Dior has paid to the various details of the bag. The Diorama also looks more sleek and slender from the side while the Chanel looks a bit bulkier for some reason.
> 
> 
> Chanel can be pointed out for copying others too by this logic. Their super-successful J12 which forever changed their horological division is essentially a Rolex Submariner done in ceramic. Now can we say that plagiarism got them to be super-successful, and that Coco is rolling in her grave for this?
> 
> I think that the details of the J12 make it unique, just as the Diorama makes itself distinctive. For both the J12 and Diorama, you can see the original inspiration.
> 
> After all, even Chanel's iconic jacket is inspired by a similar jacket worn by a lift attendant in a hotel which someone else designed.
> 
> 
> For what actual "fakes" look like, see MK bags.


Super well said! and a good comparison that you've pointed out. 

I was contemplating over a gold cutout Chanel boy or the Diorama. And Dior won me over for a few reasons.

1. The size Chanel offers is not as good as Dior.
2. The weight of Diorama is amazingly light despite using leather for the inside and outside of the bag. 
3. The chain didn't add weight to the bag, and is smartly designed with CD details, yet very subtle. 
4. The compartments of Dior is better. 
5. Essentially, there's just too many Chanel boys going around and I didn't like to be going to a venue with 10 other ladies carrying the same brand and style of bag. 

I'm falling in love with Dior bags. It carries a very feminine and classy image.


----------



## Chanelite

Well you can say what you wish but for me it is the Dior Boy. I wonder what Chanel piece Raf will re-imagine next?


----------



## averagejoe

Chanelite said:


> Well you can say what you wish but for me it is the Dior Boy. I wonder what Chanel piece Raf will re-imagine next?



Raf Simons doesn't design the handbags. An accessories team does.


----------



## pinkapril

Does anyone think this one is too similar to chanel le boy?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

pinkapril said:


> Does anyone think this one is too similar to chanel le boy?


There are similarities between the Diorama and the boy, just as there are similarities between many other designer bags and styles. Personally I have tried to buy a boy for the last two years and couldn't find one with a long enough chain which wasn't heavy, so for me the Diorama is perfect and I prefer it.


----------



## pinkapril

Mooshooshoo said:


> There are similarities between the Diorama and the boy, just as there are similarities between many other designer bags and styles. Personally I have tried to buy a boy for the last two years and couldn't find one with a long enough chain which wasn't heavy, so for me the Diorama is perfect and I prefer it.


Do you mean the diorama have more longer and lighter chain?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

pinkapril said:


> Do you mean the diorama have more longer and lighter chain?


Yes. The chain on the Diorama is very cleverly made using hollow work. It is very light in comparison. The chain is also longer and is adjustable. You can see the detail on the chain in some of the Library pics...

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/2015-s-s-diorama-893499.html


----------



## cony

Chanelite said:


> Well you can say what you wish but for me it is the Dior Boy. I wonder what Chanel piece Raf will re-imagine next?


You can say what you wish too. I don't see how the Diorama with their iconic cannage, is any bit like a Chanel boy.


----------



## maja2506

Mooshooshoo said:


> Yes. The chain on the Diorama is very cleverly made using hollow work. It is very light in comparison... The chain is also longer and is adjustable.




Would it be possible for you to post some mod pics? Thanks a lot[emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## bekiii

Just ordered mine in store today. It is small size. I was gonna go for the medium at first but I just fell in love with this color. 

I agree that the bag looks like Chanel boy but it is not  that muscular And it is lighter than Chanel boy.


----------



## honey

Beautiful colour!!!


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Beautiful colour!!!



I agree!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

bekiii said:


> Just ordered mine in store today. It is small size. I was gonna go for the medium at first but I just fell in love with this color.
> 
> I agree that the bag looks like Chanel boy but it is not  that muscular And it is lighter than Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 2934123


Glorious! Look forward to your reveal Bekiii


----------



## vink

bekiii said:


> Just ordered mine in store today. It is small size. I was gonna go for the medium at first but I just fell in love with this color.
> 
> I agree that the bag looks like Chanel boy but it is not  that muscular And it is lighter than Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 2934123




Wow! I'm not a fan of Diorama but it's very lovely in this color. 
Congrats!


----------



## calflu

Love the color!!!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Definitely more feminine than Chanel boys!!!






bekiii said:


> Just ordered mine in store today. It is small size. I was gonna go for the medium at first but I just fell in love with this color.
> 
> I agree that the bag looks like Chanel boy but it is not  that muscular And it is lighter than Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 2934123


----------



## maja2506

calflu said:


> love the color!!!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> definitely more feminine than chanel boys!!!




+1


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Truly beautiful color. What is the name of this color?


----------



## tweeq208

It's celeste


----------



## tweeq208

Mooshooshoo said:


> There are similarities between the Diorama and the boy, just as there are similarities between many other designer bags and styles. Personally I have tried to buy a boy for the last two years and couldn't find one with a long enough chain which wasn't heavy, so for me the Diorama is perfect and I prefer it.



Hi Mooshooshoo,
What do you think about diorama in nubuck calfskin versus diorama in smooth calfskin?


----------



## fashionmag

Watch the making of : http://luxuryes.com/2015/03/watch-the-making-of-the-diorama-bag/


----------



## bekiii

It arrived!


----------



## Paris75

bekiii said:


> View attachment 2938610
> 
> It arrived!



Love love love ! Congrats ! Wonderful pastel colour with strength of the taurillon !!
I also hesitated on this one but I was told that it only comes in small size...


----------



## bekiii

Paris75 said:


> Love love love ! Congrats ! Wonderful pastel colour with strength of the taurillon !!
> 
> I also hesitated on this one but I was told that it only comes in small size...




Thanks!

Yes, this one only comes in small size.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

bekiii said:


> View attachment 2938610
> 
> It arrived!


Congratulations Bekiii, gorgeous colour


----------



## averagejoe

bekiii said:


> View attachment 2938610
> 
> It arrived!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## averagejoe

The making of the Diorama bag:


----------



## XmL

Got this last week [emoji4] totally liking the chain and the color


----------



## honey

It's beautiful!!  Hope you enjoy carrying it! 

I find that the Diorama is so light. I love it! Such an elegant bag.


----------



## Paris75

XmL said:


> View attachment 2945192
> 
> Got this last week [emoji4] totally liking the chain and the color



Congrats it's wonderful ! I loved this blue so much but afraid with the lamb !


----------



## Mooshooshoo

XmL said:


> View attachment 2945192
> 
> Got this last week [emoji4] totally liking the chain and the color


Gorgeous Bleu - congratulations!


----------



## cony

XmL said:


> View attachment 2945192
> 
> Got this last week [emoji4] totally liking the chain and the color


prettayyyyyy!


----------



## smudleybear

XmL said:


> View attachment 2945192
> 
> Got this last week [emoji4] totally liking the chain and the color


Congrats, it is very nice.


----------



## XmL

honey said:


> It's beautiful!!  Hope you enjoy carrying it!
> 
> I find that the Diorama is so light. I love it! Such an elegant bag.







Paris75 said:


> Congrats it's wonderful ! I loved this blue so much but afraid with the lamb !







Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous Bleu - congratulations!







cony said:


> prettayyyyyy!







smudleybear said:


> Congrats, it is very nice.




Loving the compliments, thank you all! [emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

XmL said:


> View attachment 2945192
> 
> Got this last week [emoji4] totally liking the chain and the color



Congratulations!


----------



## Dianapp

XmL said:


> View attachment 2945192
> 
> Got this last week [emoji4] totally liking the chain and the color


Does this colour come in medium/large &#65311;


----------



## XmL

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!




Thank you! 



Dianapp said:


> Does this colour come in medium/large &#65311;




The SA said my bag is the medium size, not sure if there's a large size available though.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

Just got mine yesterday.....got the pink one.  Can't wait to carry it.  love the blue too, but just got the new chanel jumbo blue chevron two days ago....  Congrats.


----------



## averagejoe

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Just got mine yesterday.....got the pink one.  Can't wait to carry it.  love the blue too, but just got the new chanel jumbo blue chevron two days ago....  Congrats.



Ooo! Pictures please!!!


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

Having hard time download the pic.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/leather-goods/diorama/diorama-bag-in-grained-calfskin-11-17479?couleur=38#


----------



## Borroca1976

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Having hard time download the pic.



Omg. What a pretty bag! I want one now!


----------



## XmL

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Just got mine yesterday.....got the pink one.  Can't wait to carry it.  love the blue too, but just got the new chanel jumbo blue chevron two days ago....  Congrats.




Would love to see how the pink looks like! [emoji1]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

XmL said:


> Would love to see how the pink looks like! [emoji1]


Lots of pics available in the Chanel forum.... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...r-chevron-items-here-635501.html#post28337302

Maybe it would be worth starting a thread for Non Dior purchases?


----------



## Paris75

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lots of pics available in the Chanel forum....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...r-chevron-items-here-635501.html#post28337302
> 
> Maybe it would be worth starting a thread for Non Dior purchases?



Great idea Mooshooshoo !


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

Here is the picture....


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

I just post a pic since I just joined not sure how to 'quote' message in my reply.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

loveLuxhandbags said:


> I just post a pic since I just joined not sure how to 'quote' message in my reply.


Welcome to the forum 

To quote a single post, click on the 'qreply' on the bottom right of the post you want to respond to, then go to the top of the page and click on 'post a reply' and type your response. The quoted post will show when you post your reply. To quote more than one post, click on the circle at the bottom right of the posts you want to respond to, the. Go to the top of the page and click on 'post a reply' then add your responses either after each quote or at the end of all. 
There are some guidelines & instructions for new forum members somewhere, I'll see if I can find the links for you. 
Here you go:
FAQs...
http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/
And rules and guidelines... 
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=48&a=8


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lots of pics available in the Chanel forum....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...r-chevron-items-here-635501.html#post28337302
> 
> Maybe it would be worth starting a thread for Non Dior purchases?





Paris75 said:


> Great idea Mooshooshoo !



There is already a thread here for that, but it became inactive after a while:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dio...dior-purchases-424358.html?highlight=non-dior


----------



## averagejoe

loveLuxhandbags said:


> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/leather-goods/diorama/diorama-bag-in-grained-calfskin-11-17479?couleur=38#



Oh you got the Rose Poudre one? Good choice! 

If you get a chance, please show us some modelling pics!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> There is already a thread here for that, but it became inactive after a while:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dio...dior-purchases-424358.html?highlight=non-dior


Excellent, I've asked Addy to sticky...


----------



## Paris75

Mooshooshoo said:


> Excellent, I've asked Addy to sticky...



Nice, thanks averagejoe and Mooshooshoo. I'll post then !


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

Mooshooshoo said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> To quote a single post, click on the 'qreply' on the bottom right of the post you want to respond to, then go to the top of the page and click on 'post a reply' and type your response. The quoted post will show when you post your reply. To quote more than one post, click on the circle at the bottom right of the posts you want to respond to, the. Go to the top of the page and click on 'post a reply' then add your responses either after each quote or at the end of all.
> There are some guidelines & instructions for new forum members somewhere, I'll see if I can find the links for you.
> Here you go:
> FAQs...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/
> And rules and guidelines...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=48&a=8


Thanks.....  I think this is a great forum because everyone here loves handbags and you feel so normal about loving bags.....  Hope I did the posting right.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

averagejoe said:


> Oh you got the Rose Poudre one? Good choice!
> 
> If you get a chance, please show us some modelling pics!


Yes, the rose one because SA refered it as 'classic dior pink'  There is a matching wallet and is on my mind...  I think I will go ahead and grab it.


----------



## fatcat2523

Chanelite said:


> Wow ladies I am shocked at how blatant Dior has been in copying the Chanel Boy! For me this bag is almost like buying one of those fakes that is the shape of one bag and the logo of something else! Raf Simons should be ashamed of himself for ripping off Chanels most coveted shape of bag!
> 
> I would NEVER be comfortable holding one of these Dioramaboys. Am I the only one who thinks like this?! Even the SA in my local Dior agreed with me when I compared my Boy to one of these. She just shook her head and said many of the staff say behind the sales floor how embarrassing this is!! Christian will be rolling in his grave at this plagiarism with his name attached to it!



I'm sorry and not trying to start an argument. But this is fashion world and items may have similarities. Like Chanel Kelly to H kelly...you would said Chanel Kelly is "fake" also Celine trapeze...and many which are inspired by Birkin...so there is nothing to be upset or ashame here.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Diorama video:


----------



## cony

My Diorama is finally here after I returned the previous one. The wait is 3 weeks! 

So happy!


----------



## averagejoe

cony said:


> My Diorama is finally here after I returned the previous one. The wait is 3 weeks!
> 
> So happy!



Pictures please!!!


----------



## cony

This gonna to be my everyday bag! My lovely SA packed a swan dustbag upon request! Thanks to Mooshooshoo! First saw it from Mooshooshoo and I knew I must get it!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cony said:


> This gonna to be my everyday bag! My lovely SA packed a swan dustbag upon request! Thanks to Mooshooshoo! First saw it from Mooshooshoo and I knew I must get it!


Oh Cony! It's stunning..... Congratulations! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

cony said:


> This gonna to be my everyday bag! My lovely SA packed a swan dustbag upon request! Thanks to Mooshooshoo! First saw it from Mooshooshoo and I knew I must get it!



Beautiful! I LOVE the asymmetrical Cannage!


----------



## sejjrb

I haven't been able to find much info about this bag. What sizes do they come in? & anyone knows the price in Paris? I'm going there next month and wondering if it's easy to get these in Paris?

TIA


----------



## Mooshooshoo

sejjrb said:


> I haven't been able to find much info about this bag. What sizes do they come in? & anyone knows the price in Paris? I'm going there next month and wondering if it's easy to get these in Paris?
> 
> TIA


Welcome to the Dior forum 

There are three sizes and prices vary depending on size, style and leather. If you go back through this thread there is lots of information and photographs posted by different members, plus more photographs in the reference library

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/2015-s-s-diorama-893499.html

There's also online information on the Dior website here....

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods/diorama

Hope that helps?


----------



## vink

cony said:


> This gonna to be my everyday bag! My lovely SA packed a swan dustbag upon request! Thanks to Mooshooshoo! First saw it from Mooshooshoo and I knew I must get it!




Wow! Although I'm not so much into Diorrama, the work on this one is beautiful. I absolutely love all the embroideries and all the contrasting colors. Congrats!


----------



## cony

Thanks for letting me share! I really love how light the bag is on top of everything else I love about the Diorama. 




vink said:


> Wow! Although I'm not so much into Diorrama, the work on this one is beautiful. I absolutely love all the embroideries and all the contrasting colors. Congrats!





averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! I LOVE the asymmetrical Cannage!





Mooshooshoo said:


> Oh Cony! It's stunning..... Congratulations! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## XmL

cony said:


> This gonna to be my everyday bag! My lovely SA packed a swan dustbag upon request! Thanks to Mooshooshoo! First saw it from Mooshooshoo and I knew I must get it!




NICE!!! [emoji7]


----------



## louboutincherie

honey said:


> View attachment 2924256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]



What Size is this ? Small or medium? I really Love it!


----------



## louboutincherie

bekiii said:


> Just ordered mine in store today. It is small size. I was gonna go for the medium at first but I just fell in love with this color.
> 
> I agree that the bag looks like Chanel boy but it is not  that muscular And it is lighter than Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 2934123



What is the price for this in Euro? Just considering due the recent Chanel price increase on boy bags


----------



## tweeq208

louboutincherie said:


> What is the price for this in Euro? Just considering due the recent Chanel price increase on boy bags




It is 2400 eur for medium size.


----------



## honey

louboutincherie said:


> What Size is this ? Small or medium? I really Love it!


It's the medium size.


----------



## honey

cony said:


> This gonna to be my everyday bag! My lovely SA packed a swan dustbag upon request! Thanks to Mooshooshoo! First saw it from Mooshooshoo and I knew I must get it!


So lovely!!! I'm happy that you are happy with this one.


----------



## cony

honey said:


> So lovely!!! I'm happy that you are happy with this one.


Thank you! Really happy with this one.


----------



## rubyslippers01

Does anyone have any info on the price of the lambskin? I'm thinking about investing in the small size


----------



## purse_gaga

cony said:


> This gonna to be my everyday bag! My lovely SA packed a swan dustbag upon request! Thanks to Mooshooshoo! First saw it from Mooshooshoo and I knew I must get it!




Such a unique cannage design! Congrats!


----------



## Dianapp

Has anyone seen the Diorama in this beautiful grey in person? I fell in love with this color immediately but my SA said she couldn't find it in their system


----------



## crazyshopper7

May I know the price of this in both sizes 
Thank you


----------



## smudleybear

Blue metallic


----------



## smudleybear

Lots more. Love the fuschia


----------



## smudleybear

Love the champagne GHW


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Blue metallic


----------



## Guuci4Me

smudleybear said:


> Blue metallic



Love this! When will the US get this one?


----------



## SophieProust

Dianapp said:


> Has anyone seen the Diorama in this beautiful grey in person? I fell in love with this color immediately but my SA said she couldn't find it in their system


I'd also love to track down the Diorama in that beautiful gray color. If anyone has any leads, please let me know! 

The SA at Dior in Atlanta said they're getting the small Diorama in white, black, light blue (celeste), and a crocodile version. She sent me a photo of the medium blue Diorama they just received. It's a beaut. Just thought I'd share!


----------



## SophieProust

SophieProust said:


> I'd also love to track down the Diorama in that beautiful gray color. If anyone has any leads, please let me know!



Just following up on my previous post. I heard back from the Dior SA today about the gray Diorama. She said that color was only released in Asia.


----------



## averagejoe

SophieProust said:


> Just following up on my previous post. I heard back from the Dior SA today about the gray Diorama. She said that color was only released in Asia.



Do you have a friend travelling to Asia? Or is there a way that the SA can get it transferred (which may be difficult because it's in Asia)?

If you have a friend travelling there soon, then you can ask him/her to get one for you.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

cony said:


> This gonna to be my everyday bag! My lovely SA packed a swan dustbag upon request! Thanks to Mooshooshoo! First saw it from Mooshooshoo and I knew I must get it!



Beautiful...  this bag is a gorgeous everyday bag..  I love mine. ..


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

smudleybear said:


> Blue metallic



Amazing color..


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

I think the metallic is the color for next season. Got this picture from my SA, I thought I share too...


----------



## lahumummatbayli

SophieProust said:


> I'd also love to track down the Diorama in that beautiful gray color. If anyone has any leads, please let me know!
> 
> The SA at Dior in Atlanta said they're getting the small Diorama in white, black, light blue (celeste), and a crocodile version. She sent me a photo of the medium blue Diorama they just received. It's a beaut. Just thought I'd share!



Just when i have no money to buy this beauty. ((( i wish it would be released in mid summer And it could be my birthday present


----------



## averagejoe

loveLuxhandbags said:


> I think the metallic is the color for next season. Got this picture from my SA, I thought I share too...



The most beautiful Diorama in my opinion.


----------



## Baglover824

bekiii said:


> Just ordered mine in store today. It is small size. I was gonna go for the medium at first but I just fell in love with this color.
> 
> I agree that the bag looks like Chanel boy but it is not  that muscular And it is lighter than Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 2934123




Loving this color! [emoji7] congrats on your purchase


----------



## smudleybear

Mini £1600


----------



## Baglover824

Has anyone seen the new diorama mini and baby pouch (wallet on chain) part of the fall/winter collection . I'm really curious to see pics of the baby pouch (WOC) to see how big it is, not much info out there as yet.


----------



## Baglover824

smudleybear said:


> Mini £1600




This bag is pretty, love the color [emoji738] Can I ask how much can you fit inside?


----------



## smudleybear

Baglover824 said:


> This bag is pretty, love the color [emoji738] Can I ask how much can you fit inside?


Not as much as a miss Dior promenade.


----------



## smudleybear

Baglover824 said:


> Has anyone seen the new diorama mini and baby pouch (wallet on chain) part of the fall/winter collection . I'm really curious to see pics of the baby pouch (WOC) to see how big it is, not much info out there as yet.


Check out the diorama wallet on chain thread


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Baglover824 said:


> Has anyone seen the new diorama mini and baby pouch (wallet on chain) part of the fall/winter collection . I'm really curious to see pics of the baby pouch (WOC) to see how big it is, not much info out there as yet.


The Diorama baby pouch is not the Diorama croisiere wallet on a chain. It is a pouch and is coming out later in the year as part of the A/W collection. No further info available as yet.....


----------



## hightea_xx

http://bagaholicboy.com/2015/05/dior-baby-pouch-mini-diorama/

A little bit more info on the Baby Pouch!  Seems like it's going to be PUNY.  And yet so desirable.  It's also appearing all over the Instagram!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> http://bagaholicboy.com/2015/05/dior-baby-pouch-mini-diorama/
> 
> A little bit more info on the Baby Pouch!  Seems like it's going to be PUNY.  And yet so desirable.  It's also appearing all over the Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 2992349



That's adorable!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> That's adorable!!!




Looks like (special?) guests got a diorama baby pouch as a give, among other swag (including the SoReal shades)


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Looks like (special?) guests got a diorama baby pouch as a give, among other swag (including the SoReal shades)
> 
> View attachment 2992366



Oh my! Wow I guess it really pays off to be a fashion blogger, editor, or buyer. That is a very generous gift.


----------



## anan

What sizes do the Blue Metallic and Silver Metallic Diorama bags come in. I've seen them in small and medium, do they come in the large size as well?


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! Wow I guess it really pays off to be a fashion blogger, editor, or buyer. That is a very generous gift.




I keep thinking to myself 'where was my invite?!' LOL


----------



## Angelian

Baglover824 said:


> Has anyone seen the new diorama mini and baby pouch (wallet on chain) part of the fall/winter collection . I'm really curious to see pics of the baby pouch (WOC) to see how big it is, not much info out there as yet.



I believe another (modeling) picture of the Diorama Baby Pouch (Dior-experts, please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Cicciolina

The Dior baby pouch is pretty small. It can just fit an iPhone 6, but not the iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## Guuci4Me

anan said:


> What sizes do the Blue Metallic and Silver Metallic Diorama bags come in. I've seen them in small and medium, do they come in the large size as well?


 
They come in mini, small, and medium. The largest is 10" long.


----------



## anan

Guuci4Me said:


> They come in mini, small, and medium. The largest is 10" long.


Thank you


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Angelian said:


> I believe another (modeling) picture of the Diorama Baby Pouch.


From the pics which very briefly appeared in the Dior online magazine, it might be. No other details available on it as yet, other than it is part of A/W collection, so will be released towards the end of summer.... 
 Competition for the Chanel mini bags....


----------



## smudleybear

Mini blue metallic


----------



## smudleybear

It fits a phone and cc holder and lipstick.


----------



## Baglover824

Angelian said:


> I believe another (modeling) picture of the Diorama Baby Pouch (Dior-experts, please correct me if I'm wrong).




Thanks Angelian [emoji5]&#65039; it's looks a little smaller than I thought it would be.


----------



## Baglover824

Cicciolina said:


> The Dior baby pouch is pretty small. It can just fit an iPhone 6, but not the iPhone 6 Plus.




Thanks Cicciolina [emoji1] I guess I need to look at the mini/small size then as I have an iPhone 6 plus [emoji39]


----------



## A1specktrette

Amazing! Do you happen to know the price and other colours available!!
Thanks again for posting!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Angelian said:


> I believe another (modeling) picture of the Diorama Baby Pouch (Dior-experts, please correct me if I'm wrong).





smudleybear said:


> Mini blue metallic



Looking at Smudleybear's pics of the Mini Diorama, that's clearly the same one being modelled in the photograph. The baby pouch is not released yet and won't be available for at least another 2 months. I just think the names are getting us all confused. 

Currently there are four sizes (perforated metallic calfskin design only available in the first 3) 
MINI: 18 x 11.5 x 4cm 
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ama-bag-in-orange-perforated-calfskin-6-18624
SMALL: 21.5 x 13 x 8cm
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...orama-bag-in-pink-perforated-calfskin-6-18614
MEDIUM: 25 x 15.5 x 8cm 
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ag-in-silver-tone-perforated-calfskin-6-18620
LARGE: 29 x 18 x 9cm (perforated metallic calfskin NOT available in this size)
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w.../large-diorama-bag-in-tufted-lambskin-6-17485

Plus the two Diorama wallets on chains - (perforated metallic calfskin NOT available in Diorama cannage pattern)
The Diorama Croisiere Wallet (on long chain)  
21 x 11cm  (chain 120cm)
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ama-croisiere-wallet-in-blue-lambskin-6-17166

The Diorama Rendezvous Wallet (on short chain)
19.5 x 10cm (chain 35cm)
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...allet-in-rose-poudre-grained-calfskin-6-17164


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> Looking at Smudleybear's pics on the Mini Diorama, that's clearly the same one being modelled in the photograph. The baby pouch is not released yet and won't be available for at least another 2 months. I just think the names are getting us all confused.


Diorama comes in 4 sizes thats what ive been told. So far only seen 3 sizes. Hvnt seen the smallest.


----------



## smudleybear

A1specktrette said:


> Amazing! Do you happen to know the price and other colours available!!
> Thanks again for posting!


£1750 for the blue metallic but its super limited. Lambskin are £1600.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> Diorama comes in 4 sizes thats what ive been told. So far only seen 3 sizes. Hvnt seen the smallest.


I've just listed them all Smudley, the names are confusing everyone. If you're referring to the metallic perforated, it comes in just the three at the moment, mini - the one you've posted pics of today, the small and the medium. They are all on the website.  

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods#bags_diorama


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> I've just listed them all Smudley, the names are confusing everyone. If you're referring to the metallic perforated, it comes in just the three at the moment, mini - the one you've posted pics of today, the small and the medium. They are all on the website.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods#bags_diorama


----------



## Angelian

Mooshooshoo said:


> Looking at Smudleybear's pics of the Mini Diorama, that's clearly the same one being modelled in the photograph. The baby pouch is not released yet and won't be available for at least another 2 months. I just think the names are getting us all confused.
> 
> Hi Mooshooshoo, wanted to share my considerations for believing it's the Baby Pouch:
> 
> In my opinion, the way the chain is attached to the bag in the modeling pic is similar to the Baby Pouch, the Mini has the two rings on the top of the bag, which this one seems to miss? (The picture in post #217 also shows more clearly the attachment of the chain to the pouch).
> Also, the chain on the Mini posted by Smudleybear seems much thicker to me.
> The picture is from Cruise 2016 last monday, and as hightea_xx posted a few posts back, guests were actually given the Baby Pouch. Release-dates just don't apply to people like Miroslava haha.
> The pouch should be even smaller than the mini and I don't think they can get away with making one even tinier than the one pictured right?
> But of course, I may be wrong!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Angelian said:


> Hi Mooshooshoo, wanted to share my considerations for believing it's the Baby Pouch:
> 
> In my opinion, the way the chain is attached to the bag in the modeling pic is similar to the Baby Pouch, the Mini has the two rings on the top of the bag, which this one seems to miss? (The picture in post #217 also shows more clearly the attachment of the chain to the pouch).
> Also, the chain on the Mini posted by Smudleybear seems much thicker to me.
> The picture is from Cruise 2016 last monday, and as hightea_xx posted a few posts back, guests were actually given the Baby Pouch. Release-dates just don't apply to people like Miroslava haha.
> The pouch should be even smaller than the mini and I don't think they can get away with making one even tinier than the one pictured right?
> But of course, I may be wrong!


Went back to look at the pics and yes, you're quite right, the Diorama Mini Pouch chain is removable as on the Promenade... currently not available on general sale.


----------



## A1specktrette

£1750 for the blue metallic but its super limited. Lambskin are £1600.



Thank you!


----------



## anan

Can't seem to decide between the Silver Metallic and the Blue Metallic. What do you think, any opinions?


----------



## rk4265

The blue! I saw both the blue is something. Out of this world


----------



## anan

smudleybear said:


> Love the champagne GHW


Is this medium or large?


----------



## anan

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Amazing color..


Is this the small or medium?


----------



## anan

rk4265 said:


> The blue! I saw both the blue is something. Out of this world


Sounds amazing. I need to see them in person.


----------



## anan

So I have decided to get the Diorama Metallic bag in the medium size, but I can't decide between the metallic blue and the metallic silver. As their is no Dior boutique where I'm from, I won't be able to see them in person prior to purchasing. Any opinions or feedback on what would be a better choice?


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

anan said:


> Is this the small or medium?



Sorry for the late reply...  my SA just texted me back, it's medium. ..


----------



## floridamama

Hi ladies! I'm looking for the large diorama in the metallic silver...any Intel?


----------



## anan

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Sorry for the late reply...  my SA just texted me back, it's medium. ..


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## anan

floridamama said:


> Hi ladies! I'm looking for the large diorama in the metallic silver...any Intel?


It doesn't come in the large size. It comes in mini, small and medium. All three sizes are on the Dior website.


----------



## calflu

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] from my BG SA

White dress plus metallic silver diorama


----------



## Mooshooshoo

calflu said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] from my BG SA
> 
> White dress plus metallic silver diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997576


This is a really stunning bag.... Still not arrived in the UK and virtually sold out across Europe. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nycmamaofone

These metallic Dioramas are stealing my heart and I never thought I'd like this bag. How much is the large metallic (silver or blue) in large in US dollars?


----------



## veronica_rmit

Out of blue or silver i think blue one is nice but have you consider pink metallic one? its only available in medium diorama


----------



## anan

veronica_rmit said:


> Out of blue or silver i think blue one is nice but have you consider pink metallic one? its only available in medium diorama


I'm not a fan of the pink. Trying to decide between the blue and silver.


----------



## averagejoe

anan said:


> I'm not a fan of the pink. Trying to decide between the blue and silver.



I like the silver more. it goes well with the silver hardware.


----------



## tweeq208

Finally, I got you, my dearest


----------



## pursemate

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got you, my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997883



Beautiful!! Which size is this?  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## arhient

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got you, my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997883



So pretty! Lucky you!!


----------



## averagejoe

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got you, my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997883



Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tweeq208

pursemate said:


> Beautiful!! Which size is this?  Thanks for sharing!!




It's medium size


----------



## tweeq208

arhient said:


> So pretty! Lucky you!!




Thank u for your compliment


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got you, my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997883


Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039; Congratulations!


----------



## anan

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got you, my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997883


Wow! Looks incredible!!! Did you happen to see the silver version when you were at the boutique?


----------



## BlaCkIriS

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got you, my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997883



OMG.....So prettyyyy &#128562;&#128562;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Big congratulation and enjoy!!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## tweeq208

anan said:


> Wow! Looks incredible!!! Did you happen to see the silver version when you were at the boutique?




I made a reservation first then my friend collect it for me in France store. She said that no more silver as well as blue metallic left.


----------



## calflu

I can see why she's sold out!!!

White dress with silver metallic diorama = perfection 





Mooshooshoo said:


> This is a really stunning bag.... Still not arrived in the UK and virtually sold out across Europe. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## calflu

nycmamaofone said:


> These metallic Dioramas are stealing my heart and I never thought I'd like this bag. How much is the large metallic (silver or blue) in large in US dollars?




The size I posted is medium I think and it's $4900


----------



## cic

Beautiful bag! When will it be available in UK?


----------



## cony

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got you, my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997883


gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cic said:


> Beautiful bag! When will it be available in UK?



The mini is already available, Smudleybear posted pics earlier, see posts #228 & #229. The medium is due any time soon.


----------



## cic

Mooshooshoo said:


> The mini is already available, Smudleybear posted pics earlier, see posts #228 & #229. The medium is due any time soon.


Thank you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

calflu said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] from my BG SA
> 
> White dress plus metallic silver diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997576



Stunning! White and silver are my favourite combos (balanced out with black and gold, lol).

What size is this?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Has anyone seen the orange perforated Diorama? Is it more bronze than orange?


----------



## Guuci4Me

calflu said:


> The size I posted is medium I think and it's $4900


 
The cost of these are $2900 mini, $3100 small, and $3300 medium


----------



## calflu

Tag from SA is $4900 though -> edit it is $3300! 

Let me find the tag

Wish prices are lower 


Guuci4Me said:


> The cost of these are $2900 mini, $3100 small, and $3300 medium


----------



## calflu

According to Gucciforme....this is small 


OneMoreDay said:


> Stunning! White and silver are my favourite combos (balanced out with black and gold, lol).
> 
> What size is this?


----------



## OneMoreDay

calflu said:


> According to Gucciforme....this is small



Thanks!


----------



## Anteya

I love Diorama silver and blue metallic ..but silver is a very cold color for blondes with warm color of skin and hair..chose blue)


----------



## rk4265

Anteya said:


> I love Diorama silver and blue metallic ..but silver is a very cold color for blondes with warm color of skin and hair..chose blue)


Good choice! I agree the blue is amazing!


----------



## Guuci4Me

Anteya said:


> I love Diorama silver and blue metallic ..but silver is a very cold color for blondes with warm color of skin and hair..chose blue)



What size is this? I got the medium $3300 size and I think I should have gotten the small $3100 size.  I am going to try to exchange it but I hear it is all sold out.


----------



## anan

Anteya said:


> I love Diorama silver and blue metallic ..but silver is a very cold color for blondes with warm color of skin and hair..chose blue)


I think you made the right choice, the blue does look better on you. Is that the small or medium?


----------



## anan

I'm planning on getting a medium Diorama in the blue or silver metallic leather. Do you think that this bag will look dated in a couple of years as opposed to say the regular smooth or grained leather?


----------



## Anteya

anan said:


> I think you made the right choice, the blue does look better on you. Is that the small or medium?



Thank you!)) it's medium size, but I try to find small


----------



## anan

Anteya said:


> Thank you!)) it's medium size, but I try to find small


This size is perfect actually!


----------



## Chloenguyen

Anteya said:


> I love Diorama silver and blue metallic ..but silver is a very cold color for blondes with warm color of skin and hair..chose blue)




I tried both of these in store .very stunning bag and they look really good on you [emoji106]


----------



## Anteya

anan said:


> This size is perfect actually!



Thanks!)) But medium is a little big for me I like small bags 
Tried on gold Diorama small size -  it's perfect for me!


----------



## Anteya

Chloenguyen said:


> I tried both of these in store .very stunning bag and they look really good on you [emoji106]



Thank you! I believe that I will find my blue small baby!!


----------



## mylilsnowy

Anteya said:


> I love Diorama silver and blue metallic ..but silver is a very cold color for blondes with warm color of skin and hair..chose blue)



The blue is very pretty Did u see the pink ones?My SA told me the blue only comes in mini and medium size


----------



## averagejoe

Anteya said:


> Thanks!)) But medium is a little big for me I like small bags
> Tried on gold Diorama small size -  it's perfect for me!



Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Anteya

mylilsnowy said:


> The blue is very pretty Did u see the pink ones?My SA told me the blue only comes in mini and medium size



Rose saw mini, but blue my favorite 
On official site saw small size in silver and I really hope that blue also available)) 
I think SA don't have all information about this limited edition Diorama..


----------



## Anteya

averagejoe said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!



Thanks so much!!  It's an incredibly beautiful bag!


----------



## Guuci4Me

Anteya said:


> Thanks!)) But medium is a little big for me I like small bags
> Tried on gold Diorama small size -  it's perfect for me!



Stunning! Looks great on you. I like smaller bags too.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Anteya said:


> Rose saw mini, but blue my favorite
> On official site saw small size in silver and I really hope that blue also available))
> I think SA don't have all information about this limited edition Diorama..



My SA said they will get one more shipment of the Metallics in June. The blue does come in small size. Also, the metallic diorama is leather inside in case some are wondering.


----------



## Chloenguyen

Anteya said:


> Thanks!)) But medium is a little big for me I like small bags
> 
> Tried on gold Diorama small size -  it's perfect for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I want one now  u made a great choice!'[emoji106]


----------



## Mailai

Anteya said:


> Thanks!)) But medium is a little big for me I like small bags
> 
> Tried on gold Diorama small size -  it's perfect for me!




Would you say you like this more than Boy Chanel?


----------



## Anteya

Guuci4Me said:


> Stunning! Looks great on you. I like smaller bags too.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Anteya

Chloenguyen said:


> I want one now  u made a great choice!'[emoji106]



Thanks!!  Stunning bag!!


----------



## Anteya

Mailai said:


> Would you say you like this more than Boy Chanel?



Difficult choice)) but for me the Diorama is better Chanel Boy!:shame: 
For me is important that the Diorama is much lighter in weight! and it's a new model, new look  
I dearly love Chanel Boy, but so many of them everywhere!))


----------



## Anteya

Guuci4Me said:


> My SA said they will get one more shipment of the Metallics in June. The blue does come in small size. Also, the metallic diorama is leather inside in case some are wondering.



Guuci4Me, thanks for information!) I'm trying to know in boutiques Moscow and Madrid, is there a Diorama blue metallic in a small size! but while they have no exact information  it's driving me crazy!

 If anyone knows information will be or not Diorama blue metallic in a small size - please tell me!:worthy:


----------



## Luxury_art_fash

Does anyone have any information for when the Diorama baby pouch will be launched ?)


----------



## Anteya

Luxury_art_fash said:


> Does anyone have any information for when the Diorama baby pouch will be launched ?)



Yesterday in the boutique saw Diorama baby pouch in blue metallic  Amazing!!


----------



## Luxury_art_fash

Anteya said:


> Yesterday in the boutique saw Diorama baby pouch in blue metallic  Amazing!!




Amazing [emoji7][emoji7] 

Is this not the mini bag though ? 

Which store was it available at ?


----------



## averagejoe

Luxury_art_fash said:


> Amazing [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Is this not the mini bag though ?
> 
> Which store was it available at ?



I think it is the mini bag. The pouch has a detachable strap which this doesn't have.


----------



## Mailai

This is the mini which I have tried on today. If anyone was wondering it did not fit iPhone 6S xx


----------



## Luxury_art_fash

Mailai said:


> This is the mini which I have tried on today. If anyone was wondering it did not fit iPhone 6S xx







averagejoe said:


> I think it is the mini bag. The pouch has a detachable strap which this doesn't have.




Thank you for the help!


----------



## Anteya

Luxury_art_fash said:


> Amazing [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Is this not the mini bag though ?
> 
> Which store was it available at ?



Yes, it's mini bag!  in Moscow)) also last week this bag was in Madrid boutigue


----------



## lynnjjang

Hi, I got the pink metalic rama in medium size the other day. It was going to be my first dior bag, but rama medium was quite big to crossover when i tried at home. small sized rama would have been perfect, but small rama is only in gold nubuk in my area.   So i am thinking to exchange it with small ladydior. Is small ladydior too small to put anything? Should i just go for midium ladydior?


----------



## smudleybear

lynnjjang said:


> Hi, I got the pink metalic rama in medium size the other day. It was going to be my first dior bag, but rama medium was quite big to crossover when i tried at home. small sized rama would have been perfect, but small rama is only in gold nubuk in my area.   So i am thinking to exchange it with small ladydior. Is small ladydior too small to put anything? Should i just go for midium ladydior?


I could hardly fit my S5 in the small. Go for medium.


----------



## smudleybear

City blue


----------



## lynnjjang

Thank u for confirming the size. As u told me, small LD was really small. So My SA show me this silver metalic diorama, and I fell in love right away. It looked much better than the pink or blue when i tried. So I got the silver which was the last one in our store! I am so excited to have this amazing limited bag.


----------



## lynnjjang

This is the one!!!


----------



## littleclouds

lynnjjang said:


> This is the one!!!




Beautiful!! I'm looking for one too. Where did u get it from? And wat size is this?


----------



## lynnjjang

littleclouds said:


> Beautiful!! I'm looking for one too. Where did u get it from? And wat size is this?



I got the medium size in HK. They only had mini and medium size in metalic. I think the price will be a lot cheeper in europe. Although i am planning to go to Italy and london next month, i just got it here before it sold out.


----------



## XmL

lynnjjang said:


> This is the one!!!




[emoji7]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lynnjjang said:


> This is the one!!!


Congratulations - stunning bag


----------



## averagejoe

lynnjjang said:


> This is the one!!!



Congratulations!!! It's super-stunning!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Beautiful bag!


----------



## littleclouds

Which size is better for diorama? Deciding between the small or medium metallic diorama now... Any advise ?


----------



## lynnjjang

littleclouds said:


> Which size is better for diorama? Deciding between the small or medium metallic diorama now... Any advise ?



 If they had small sized metalics here, i would have bought the small. But i think it depends on how tall u r.


----------



## lynnjjang

Like to share the pic of pink metalic medium size. I am 5'4.


----------



## littleclouds

lynnjjang said:


> Like to share the pic of pink metalic medium size. I am 5'4.




Oh thanks for sharing ! That pink metallic looks gorgeous as well! I'm 5'5 so I guess medium should be fine too. Now pink or silver metallic? Hmmmm...


----------



## tweeq208

addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it


----------



## smudleybear

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3019457
> 
> 
> addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it


Congrats! Saw this yesterday. Is this the City blue? Gorgeous!


----------



## nycmamaofone

lynnjjang said:


> Like to share the pic of pink metalic medium size. I am 5'4.




This is so freaking gorgeous!!! Can you wear it crossbody?


----------



## Anteya

lynnjjang said:


> This is the one!!!



 unreal beauty!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Anteya

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3019457
> 
> 
> addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it





 Congrats to you!!! such a beautiful color!!!


----------



## anan

Anteya said:


> Guuci4Me, thanks for information!) I'm trying to know in boutiques Moscow and Madrid, is there a Diorama blue metallic in a small size! but while they have no exact information  it's driving me crazy!
> 
> If anyone knows information will be or not Diorama blue metallic in a small size - please tell me!:worthy:


They have the blue metallic in small. I actually wanted the medium, but they didn't have it in stock, so I bought it in small. Bought it at the Dior boutique in Ginza Tokyo today.


----------



## arhient

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3019457
> 
> 
> addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it



Color is amazing and it goes beautifully with silver hardware


----------



## Anteya

anan said:


> They have the blue metallic in small. I actually wanted the medium, but they didn't have it in stock, so I bought it in small. Bought it at the Dior boutique in Ginza Tokyo today.



Congratulations!! 
Thank you!!  I will look for her in Europe!


----------



## anan

Anteya said:


> Congratulations!!
> Thank you!!  I will look for her in Europe!


I think the medium size is a lot more practical than the small, but the small looks better crossbody.


----------



## anan

littleclouds said:


> Which size is better for diorama? Deciding between the small or medium metallic diorama now... Any advise ?


The medium is more practical and looks best worn with a double strap. Small looks better crossbody, but doesn't fit much.


----------



## Anteya

anan said:


> I think the medium size is a lot more practical than the small, but the small looks better crossbody.



This is very individual!)) I wear only small bags, size medium, big for me anyway...
But for someone size medium can be to small!


----------



## cony

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got you, my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997883


congrats! super stunning!
absolutely eye turner!


----------



## lynnjjang

nycmamaofone said:


> This is so freaking gorgeous!!! Can you wear it crossbody?



YEs! U can wear it crossbody as well! There is 4 or 5 holes on the strap so u can adjust.


----------



## lynnjjang

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3019457
> 
> 
> addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it



Second Rama already? Congrats!!! Leather looks amazing! Is this lamb skin? Now i want to buy another Rama in plain version as well~So pretty~


----------



## Luxury_art_fash

lynnjjang said:


> This is the one!!!







tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3019457
> 
> 
> addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it




Both of you have bought the Diorama in such beautiful colours [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## hightea_xx

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3019457
> 
> 
> addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it




Dangerously beautiful!!!  Love the color


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3019457
> 
> 
> addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it


Lush &#10084;&#65039; Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

lynnjjang said:


> Like to share the pic of pink metalic medium size. I am 5'4.



Very pretty in metallic pink!


----------



## averagejoe

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3019457
> 
> 
> addicted to Diorama once again. Can't sleep without it



Wow is this your second Diorama bag?

Congratulations!


----------



## anan

lynnjjang said:


> This is the one!!!


How are you finding the size?


----------



## lynnjjang

anan said:


> How are you finding the size?



This medium size has enough room for long wallet, phone, lipstick, keys, and looks good both on shoulder and as crossbody style. I Love it!


----------



## lynnjjang

anan said:


> They have the blue metallic in small. I actually wanted the medium, but they didn't have it in stock, so I bought it in small. Bought it at the Dior boutique in Ginza Tokyo today.



Do u like the size of small rama? May i ask u how much u got it in japan? Would like to know medium size price as well if u remember.


----------



## anan

lynnjjang said:


> Do u like the size of small rama? May i ask u how much u got it in japan? Would like to know medium size price as well if u remember.


The small diorama was 380,000jpy without tax. Honestly, while I like the way it looks, I'm regretting purchasing the small size, because it doesn't fit anything. It looks like I'm stuck with it though.


----------



## anan

lynnjjang said:


> Do u like the size of small rama? May i ask u how much u got it in japan? Would like to know medium size price as well if u remember.


They didn't have any medium size metallics available in the Ginza boutique or at least that's what the SA said, but she also said they didn't have the small size in blue at first, and they ended up having two of them in stock as well as a few of the pink and the silver. The price difference between the small and medium is not very substantial.


----------



## tweeq208

averagejoe said:


> Wow is this your second Diorama bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!




Thank you so much.

Actually this is the third one. black lamb, blue metallic and city blue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tweeq208

lynnjjang said:


> Second Rama already? Congrats!!! Leather looks amazing! Is this lamb skin? Now i want to buy another Rama in plain version as well~So pretty~




Thank you. This is the third one. Totally love diorama in many ways


----------



## tweeq208

smudleybear said:


> Congrats! Saw this yesterday. Is this the City blue? Gorgeous!




Thank you so much.
It's City Blue color.


----------



## Prettyvogue

I am looking for a medium diorama in calf and am debating between blue or silver metallic or a grained neutral, can anyone offer some advice? I want something timeless but the metallics are so beautiful. It seems like black calf is still not available as per the Dior website. 

I will be travelling to London and there is no Dior here. Where is the best place to find the best selection? Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Prettyvogue said:


> I am looking for a medium diorama in calf and am debating between blue or silver metallic or a grained neutral, can anyone offer some advice? I want something timeless but the metallics are so beautiful. It seems like black calf is still not available as per the Dior website.
> 
> I will be travelling to London and there is no Dior here. Where is the best place to find the best selection? Thanks in advance!



I suggest the metallic silver Diorama. Metallics are classics as well, and I think that the way that the metallic version is designed makes it super unique, like a work of art.

There are 4 Dior boutiques in London (Sloane St., Harrods, Selfirdges, and Conduit St). There used to be one on Bond St. but I think that's being renovated. Other members here can tell you about which boutique has the best selection.


----------



## smudleybear

Prettyvogue said:


> I am looking for a medium diorama in calf and am debating between blue or silver metallic or a grained neutral, can anyone offer some advice? I want something timeless but the metallics are so beautiful. It seems like black calf is still not available as per the Dior website.
> 
> I will be travelling to London and there is no Dior here. Where is the best place to find the best selection? Thanks in advance!


At the moment, there's is no silver or blue metallic in any London stores. Sloane St is the best boutique to go,but they only have the previous collection which was launch few months back, not even grained calf. When are you arriving London?


----------



## Prettyvogue

averagejoe said:


> I suggest the metallic silver Diorama. Metallics are classics as well, and I think that the way that the metallic version is designed makes it super unique, like a work of art.
> 
> There are 4 Dior boutiques in London (Sloane St., Harrods, Selfirdges, and Conduit St). There used to be one on Bond St. but I think that's being renovated. Other members here can tell you about which boutique has the best selection.



Thanks so much, Averagejoe! You are right, the metallics really are a work of art! This would be my first Dior so I really want to get it right, but it is so hard to choose as they are all so amazing!


----------



## Prettyvogue

smudleybear said:


> At the moment, there's is no silver or blue metallic in any London stores. Sloane St is the best boutique to go,but they only have the previous collection which was launch few months back, not even grained calf. When are you arriving London?



On no, that is really sad news! I appreciate you letting me know, at least I know not to get my hopes up.  I am not there for another few weeks, do you know if they will be receiving any more or if I am just out of luck?


----------



## smudleybear

Prettyvogue said:


> On no, that is really sad news! I appreciate you letting me know, at least I know not to get my hopes up.  I am not there for another few weeks, do you know if they will be receiving any more or if I am just out of luck?


Apparently all boutiques hasn't actually received the silver , pink or blue diorama. I only saw once the blue in mini in Harrods, not even the bigger size. Well, I spoke to Selfridges today and they said once their RTW is opened on 2nd Floor they will launch the Diorama metallics on the 12th. You might be lucky but this bag seems to be reserved for VVIC who puts their full deposit first according to a SA.


----------



## Prettyvogue

smudleybear said:


> Apparently all boutiques hasn't actually received the silver , pink or blue diorama. I only saw once the blue in mini in Harrods, not even the bigger size. Well, I spoke to Selfridges today and they said once their RTW is opened on 2nd Floor they will launch the Diorama metallics on the 12th. You might be lucky but this bag seems to be reserved for VVIC who puts their full deposit first according to a SA.



Oh wow, that makes sense, I am definitely not a VVIC as this would be my first Dior. From the looks of it, it seems like they will sell out right away. Is that the 12th of June when it will be launched? I am there mid July. 

Are the metallics a limited edition piece or will they be available in future seasons? I really want a Dior bag and this one seems perfect for me!


----------



## smudleybear

Prettyvogue said:


> Oh wow, that makes sense, I am definitely not a VVIC as this would be my first Dior. From the looks of it, it seems like they will sell out right away. Is that the 12th of June when it will be launched? I am there mid July.
> 
> Are the metallics a limited edition piece or will they be available in future seasons? I really want a Dior bag and this one seems perfect for me!


I think the metallics ones are limited and special as for the LDs as well. I wouldn't have to high hopes in July but you never know. Apparently these pieces needs manager's approval to be sold to a client.


----------



## Prettyvogue

smudleybear said:


> I think the metallics ones are limited and special as for the LDs as well. I wouldn't have to high hopes in July but you never know. Apparently these pieces needs manager's approval to be sold to a client.



Thank you so much for your help, smudleybear! This helps me not get too excited with the hopes of getting one, although I would be over the moon if by some miracle I could! I will try my luck when I am there but if not, I hope they have something in a neutral calf.


----------



## Mailai

Apparently in Australia, I was offered the blue, pink or silver without even having my profile as I have never bought anything from Dior. These colors were readily available when I saw them at the boutique June


----------



## smudleybear

Mailai said:


> Apparently in Australia, I was offered the blue, pink or silver without even having my profile as I have never bought anything from Dior. These colors were readily available when I saw them at the boutique June


I guess it's different marketing in different countries. Just like there's no waiting list for a B in Japan.


----------



## lynnjjang

averagejoe said:


> I suggest the metallic silver Diorama. Metallics are classics as well, and I think that the way that the metallic version is designed makes it super unique, like a work of art.
> 
> There are 4 Dior boutiques in London (Sloane St., Harrods, Selfirdges, and Conduit St). There used to be one on Bond St. but I think that's being renovated. Other members here can tell you about which boutique has the best selection.



I agree~I also got the metalic silver! if u see it in person, u will be amazed by how they make the pattern of this bag.


----------



## smudleybear

lynnjjang said:


> I agree~I also got the metalic silver! if u see it in person, u will be amazed by how they make the pattern of this bag.


Yes, Dior specially design a machine just to make those micro cannage.


----------



## Paris75

*Perforated small Diorama in metallic pink
Pre-Fall 2015 - Esprit Dior Tokyo ​*


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Paris75 said:


> *Perforated small Diorama in metallic pink
> Pre-Fall 2015 - Esprit Dior Tokyo ​*


Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## miumiuaddict27

How much does a diorama cost in U.S.?


----------



## honey

Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;




Very!!!![emoji177][emoji175][emoji177]


----------



## Slut4Lux

Hey ladies have a question-- Im looking to buy a black bag (definitely black) that I can take out at night to dinners/ nice bars etc. Currently I switch between my black Issimo, bottega knot, miss dior shoulder bag and LV pouch most often among others. Im now deciding whether to get a black *medium lady dior* thats such a classic evening bag... or go for the *Diorama in black w/ silver chain*. My only concern is that when wearing a formal black dress, the Diorama doesn't fit well-- looks tad too casual coz of the chain (as would the Boy Chanel). That way the LD goes with jeans/ dresses/ gowns.. everything. 

Would you agree? They're pretty similar in value so thats not a concern. 
Would love to get your thoughts. Thanks in advance! xxx


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slut4Lux said:


> Hey ladies have a question-- Im looking to buy a black bag (definitely black) that I can take out at night to dinners/ nice bars etc. Currently I switch between my black Issimo, bottega knot, miss dior shoulder bag and LV pouch most often among others. Im now deciding whether to get a black *medium lady dior* thats such a classic evening bag... or go for the *Diorama in black w/ silver chain*. My only concern is that when wearing a formal black dress, the Diorama doesn't fit well-- looks tad too casual coz of the chain (as would the Boy Chanel). That way the LD goes with jeans/ dresses/ gowns.. everything.
> 
> Would you agree? They're pretty similar in value so thats not a concern.
> Would love to get your thoughts. Thanks in advance! xxx


I think you're right in that the Diorama is a tad too casual. Have you thought about the Diorama Croisiere though? The smaller size and slimmer chain make it perfect for the evening and it's available in the black lamb and black nubuck which has a beautiful shimmer just perfect for an evening bag. 

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ama-croisiere-wallet-in-blue-lambskin-6-17166
(Black isn't on the website in this style, but it is in the boutiques  )


----------



## smudleybear

Slut4Lux said:


> Hey ladies have a question-- Im looking to buy a black bag (definitely black) that I can take out at night to dinners/ nice bars etc. Currently I switch between my black Issimo, bottega knot, miss dior shoulder bag and LV pouch most often among others. Im now deciding whether to get a black *medium lady dior* thats such a classic evening bag... or go for the *Diorama in black w/ silver chain*. My only concern is that when wearing a formal black dress, the Diorama doesn't fit well-- looks tad too casual coz of the chain (as would the Boy Chanel). That way the LD goes with jeans/ dresses/ gowns.. everything.
> 
> Would you agree? They're pretty similar in value so thats not a concern.
> Would love to get your thoughts. Thanks in advance! xxx


I would get the black LD in patent or a miss Dior pouchette in patent / lambskin champagne GHW


----------



## Slut4Lux

smudleybear said:


> I would get the black LD in patent or a miss Dior pouchette in patent / lambskin champagne GHW





Mooshooshoo said:


> I think you're right in that the Diorama is a tad too casual. Have you thought about the Diorama Croisiere though? The smaller size and slimmer chain make it perfect for the evening and it's available in the black lamb and black nubuck which has a beautiful shimmer just perfect for an evening bag.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ama-croisiere-wallet-in-blue-lambskin-6-17166
> (Black isn't on the website in this style, but it is in the boutiques  )



Thanks a bunch for the suggestions. I really like the Croisiere, but leaning more towards the LD - new grained calfskin w/ champagne gold hardware. Saw the grained calfskin recently and looked really nice. Tinge of edginess to this classic bag. Hope they have that in stock. I think overall the LD fits more than the Croisiere, which meets my needs at night  
That said, the Diorama is def on my "to get" list.. soon..... in the medium size. more i see it, more i like it.


----------



## floridamama

Ladies! I am getting so frustrated waiting for the new shipment of Dioramas...I really want the metallic silver medium...my SA end of June/beginning July....any Intel please


----------



## miumiuaddict27

bekiii said:


> Just ordered mine in store today. It is small size. I was gonna go for the medium at first but I just fell in love with this color.
> 
> I agree that the bag looks like Chanel boy but it is not  that muscular And it is lighter than Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 2934123




Nice bag
What siZe is it
How much it costs ?


----------



## Anteya

Paris75 said:


> *Perforated small Diorama in metallic pink
> Pre-Fall 2015 - Esprit Dior Tokyo ​*






 Congratulations!! Absolutely lovely bag!!


----------



## littleclouds

should I get it? It's not the size I wanted though. Small in metallic pink, last one in store!


----------



## A1specktrette

Slut4Lux said:


> Thanks a bunch for the suggestions. I really like the Croisiere, but leaning more towards the LD - new grained calfskin w/ champagne gold hardware. Saw the grained calfskin recently and looked really nice. Tinge of edginess to this classic bag. Hope they have that in stock. I think overall the LD fits more than the Croisiere, which meets my needs at night
> That said, the Diorama is def on my "to get" list.. soon..... in the medium size. more i see it, more i like it.



Hi, does the Lady Dior come in champagne hw in the black grained calfskin? I know it comes in shw but I would love ghw!


----------



## rk4265

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3031355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I get it? It's not the size I wanted though. Small in metallic pink, last one in store!


It's so beautiful! Grab it


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3031355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I get it? It's not the size I wanted though. Small in metallic pink, last one in store!


You will regret not getting it.


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3031355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I get it? It's not the size I wanted though. Small in metallic pink, last one in store!



Get it!!! It won't be there much longer for you to decide, and as SmudleyBear said, you will probably regret not getting it.


----------



## mashedpotato

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3031355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I get it? It's not the size I wanted though. Small in metallic pink, last one in store!



Get it!


----------



## littleclouds

rk4265 said:


> It's so beautiful! Grab it







smudleybear said:


> You will regret not getting it.







averagejoe said:


> Get it!!! It won't be there much longer for you to decide, and as SmudleyBear said, you will probably regret not getting it.







mashedpotato said:


> Get it!




I didn't get that pink metallic. I'm still going after the silver metallic in medium size. My cousin is in Paris now and I hope she can get it for me. -prays-


----------



## littleclouds

Was offered this blue metallic in my local Dior boutique but I declined it. If anyone is looking for this can let me know.


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> I didn't get that pink metallic. I'm still going after the silver metallic in medium size. My cousin is in Paris now and I hope she can get it for me. -prays-



My friend was in Paris yesterday and its zero Diorama but good luck anyway.


----------



## anan

littleclouds said:


> Was offered this blue metallic in my local Dior boutique but I declined it. If anyone is looking for this can let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033614


Don't pass this up. This is the one I wanted.


----------



## littleclouds

smudleybear said:


> My friend was in Paris yesterday and its zero Diorama but good luck anyway.




Yes smudleybear. Only Dioramas on display are available  and I don't think I should get the display piece. Shall have to wait again [emoji17]


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> Yes smudleybear. Only Dioramas on display are available  and I don't think I should get the display piece. Shall have to wait again [emoji17][/QUOTE
> 
> I just found out one display piece is Selfridges are not allow to be sold.


----------



## ThisVNchick

littleclouds said:


> I didn't get that pink metallic. I'm still going after the silver metallic in medium size. My cousin is in Paris now and I hope she can get it for me. -prays-




Not sure where you're located but I have an SA that has a silver medium for purchase (as of yesterday). Only piece that came in.


----------



## mashedpotato

Good luck! I hope you get what you looking for!


----------



## Guuci4Me

littleclouds said:


> Was offered this blue metallic in my local Dior boutique but I declined it. If anyone is looking for this can let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033614



What size is this?


----------



## anan

Guuci4Me said:


> What size is this?


medium


----------



## Anteya

Guuci4Me said:


> What size is this?



This is medium size


----------



## littleclouds

ThisVNchick said:


> Not sure where you're located but I have an SA that has a silver medium for purchase (as of yesterday). Only piece that came in.



Thanks for the offer dear but my Personal shopper just managed to secure one new silver medium for me in Germany. Will be getting it soon [emoji38]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> Thanks for the offer dear but my Personal shopper just managed to secure one new silver medium for me in Germany. Will be getting it soon [emoji38]


Congratulations, you won't be disappointed


----------



## champagnefame

The Diorama is incredible, has anyone seen the Silver in the Microcannage (actually all the Microcannages are amazing!), the Silver color is all sold out in N. America, we're waiting on Paris to send us a new shipment.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

champagnefame said:


> The Diorama is incredible, has anyone seen the Silver in the Microcannage (actually all the Microcannages are amazing!), the Silver color is all sold out in N. America, we're waiting on Paris to send us a new shipment.


There does seem to be a very limited number of these, with stock release very slow. It is definitely (IMO) worth waiting for... 
Pic of the silver here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/2015-s-s-diorama-893499.html#post28727167


----------



## littleclouds

Mooshooshoo said:


> Congratulations, you won't be disappointed :
> 
> Congrats to you too Mooshooshoo! I've seen ur silver diorama! It's gorgeous! Can't wait to have mine delivered! [emoji1]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> Mooshooshoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you won't be disappointed :
> 
> Congrats to you too Mooshooshoo! I've seen ur silver diorama! It's gorgeous! Can't wait to have mine delivered! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  Great news on your find. CS told me there was a single bag allocated to the new stores opening in Dusseldorf and Frankfurt. Selfridges (London) came through for me as they received it for the opening of their new RTW boutique.
Click to expand...


----------



## littleclouds

I hope I can get mine soon


----------



## smudleybear

Cracked effect Navy


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> Cracked effect Navy


 I hadn't seen you had posted this Smudleybear, I just added it to the UK thread - lol. Some really fabulous variations coming out in the diorama


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> I hadn't seen you had posted this Smudleybear, I just added it to the UK thread - lol. Some really fabulous variations coming out in the diorama


It's ok. We are partners in crime to keep this thread alive.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> It's ok. We are partners in crime to keep this thread alive.


----------



## Guuci4Me

I am debating which diorama metallic blue to keep.  I got both small and medium.  The medium definitely holds more but this is not a bag I intend on carrying much during the day (my job is pretty conservative).  So I am thinking of keeping the small because when I go out a night I don't take much.  The small also looks better crossbody in my opinion.   I have quite a few small bags though so that is why I am still debating.  Which size would you keep and why?


----------



## littleclouds

Guuci4Me said:


> I am debating which diorama metallic blue to keep.  I got both small and medium.  The medium definitely holds more but this is not a bag I intend on carrying much during the day (my job is pretty conservative).  So I am thinking of keeping the small because when I go out a night I don't take much.  The small also looks better crossbody in my opinion.   I have quite a few small bags though so that is why I am still debating.  Which size would you keep and why?




Mind showing a mod shot with comparison of the sizes?


----------



## Guuci4Me

littleclouds said:


> Mind showing a mod shot with comparison of the sizes?


 
I will try to post a few in a couple hours.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Adding pics


----------



## littleclouds

Guuci4Me said:


> Adding pics




I think the smaller one looks better on you, imho. [emoji4]


----------



## anan

Guuci4Me said:


> I am debating which diorama metallic blue to keep.  I got both small and medium.  The medium definitely holds more but this is not a bag I intend on carrying much during the day (my job is pretty conservative).  So I am thinking of keeping the small because when I go out a night I don't take much.  The small also looks better crossbody in my opinion.   I have quite a few small bags though so that is why I am still debating.  Which size would you keep and why?


How much more can you fit in the bigger size, is it a substantial amount, as i believe the medium size has a larger hump inside (i.e. the bottom of the bag is not flat)


----------



## Mooshooshoo

anan said:


> How much more can you fit in the bigger size, is it a substantial amount, as i believe the medium size has a larger hump inside (i.e. the bottom of the bag is not flat)


The bottom of the bag will flatten out with use.


----------



## anan

Guuci4Me said:


> Adding pics


Can you post pics of them both crossbody if that's how you intend to wear it.


----------



## essiedub

pinklining said:


> Hi, will like to know if this is a new style of diorama bag (wallet of chain)? it does not seem to have a leather strap on its metal chain & it's more of a squarish size.


Re: Post65 middle picture 
I know this has been identified as pre production mini diorama
So I see that some mini's are available (post228) but it looks larger...

I like the smaller one, as in post 65.  This must be something else.  Does anyone know?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

essiedub said:


> Re: Post65 middle picture
> I know this has been identified as pre production mini diorama
> So I see that some mini's are available (post228) but it looks larger...
> 
> I like the smaller one, as in post 65.  This must be something else.  Does anyone know?



This middle pic shows the Diorama *baby pouch* (REF - S0323PSKN) it is 13.5cm x 8.5cm

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ch-in-silver-tone-perforated-calfskin-6-18713

The next size up is the *mini* (REF - M0425PSKN) it is 18cm x 11.5cm 

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ama-bag-in-orange-perforated-calfskin-6-18624

After that comes the *small* (REF - M0421PSKN) it is 21.5cm x 13cm

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...orama-bag-in-pink-perforated-calfskin-6-18614

Then the *medium* (REF - M0422PSKN) it is 25cm x 15.5cm 

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ag-in-silver-tone-perforated-calfskin-6-18620

There is a large sized Diorama but not in the perforated metallic calfskin. For reference it is 29cm x 18cm

Hope that helps?


----------



## Guuci4Me

anan said:


> How much more can you fit in the bigger size, is it a substantial amount, as i believe the medium size has a larger hump inside (i.e. the bottom of the bag is not flat)


Quite a bit. Mostly because my cell phone fits in the inside pocket in the medium but not small.


----------



## Guuci4Me

littleclouds said:


> I think the smaller one looks better on you, imho. [emoji4]



Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Guuci4Me said:


> Adding pics


Both are stunning, whichever you choose. If you're only going to use for evenings, the small


----------



## essiedub

Mooshooshoo said:


> This middle pic shows the Diorama *baby pouch* (REF - S0323PSKN) it is 13.5cm x 8.5cm
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ch-in-silver-tone-perforated-calfskin-6-18713
> 
> The next size up is the *mini* (REF - M0425PSKN) it is 18cm x 11.5cm
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ama-bag-in-orange-perforated-calfskin-6-18624
> 
> After that comes the *small* (REF - M0421PSKN) it is 21.5cm x 13cm
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...orama-bag-in-pink-perforated-calfskin-6-18614
> 
> Then the *medium* (REF - M0422PSKN) it is 25cm x 15.5cm
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ag-in-silver-tone-perforated-calfskin-6-18620
> 
> There is a large sized Diorama but not in the perforated metallic calfskin. For reference it is 29cm x 18cm
> 
> Hope that helps?


Thank you *Mooshooshoo*!!

Now does anyone have the "baby" and will you post a modeling shot? Please?


----------



## averagejoe

Guuci4Me said:


> Adding pics



Personally, I would get the medium because you can transition it into a day bag more easily (can fit more), and it seems to be the popular size for this bag.

Both sizes look great on you.


----------



## Anteya

Mooshooshoo said:


> Both are stunning, whichever you choose. If you're only going to use for evenings, the small



+1


----------



## littleclouds

Just collected her today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Guuci4Me

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3041726
> 
> Just collected her today [emoji173]&#65039;


 
Exciting!  What did you get?


----------



## littleclouds

What's inside the box today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rk4265

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3041844
> View attachment 3041845
> View attachment 3041846
> View attachment 3041847
> 
> 
> What's inside the box today [emoji173]&#65039;


Absolutely beautiful! Good one.


----------



## Angelian

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3041844
> View attachment 3041845
> View attachment 3041846
> View attachment 3041847
> 
> 
> What's inside the box today [emoji173]&#65039;



Congratulations, it's such a beautiful bag, absolutely gorgeous!! And there is a second box, right??


----------



## cony

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3041844
> View attachment 3041845
> View attachment 3041846
> View attachment 3041847
> 
> 
> What's inside the box today [emoji173]&#65039;


stunning!!! congrats!


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3041844
> View attachment 3041845
> View attachment 3041846
> View attachment 3041847
> 
> 
> What's inside the box today [emoji173]&#65039;


Congrats! Stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3041844
> View attachment 3041845
> View attachment 3041846
> View attachment 3041847
> 
> 
> What's inside the box today [emoji173]&#65039;



Ooo! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pandablush

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3041844
> View attachment 3041845
> View attachment 3041846
> View attachment 3041847
> 
> 
> What's inside the box today [emoji173]&#65039;




Congratulations and what a great choice! Do you find her heavy at all?


----------



## anan

Guuci4Me said:


> Adding pics


Which one did you end up keeping?


----------



## Guuci4Me

anan said:


> Which one did you end up keeping?


 
The small one.  I'm going to get a medium one later in another color.


----------



## anan

Guuci4Me said:


> The small one.  I'm going to get a medium one later in another color.


What made you choose the small one?


----------



## Guuci4Me

anan said:


> What made you choose the small one?


 
It was tough but I feel that I'll get more use out of the smaller one.  I feel like there is a reason Dior didn't make the bag any larger than the medium. So going with the small was perfect for me because it isn't the smallest and not the largest (if that makes sense).  Also the bag is heavier than the grained one and I don't carry heavy bags.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Also this picture influenced me as I'm pretty sure this is the small size and I thought it was perfect for going out.  Not that I will be taking my Diorama bag to a club though.


----------



## anan

Guuci4Me said:


> It was tough but I feel that I'll get more use out of the smaller one.  I feel like there is a reason Dior didn't make the bag any larger than the medium. So going with the small was perfect for me because it isn't the smallest and not the largest (if that makes sense).  Also the bag is heavier than the grained one and I don't carry heavy bags.


I didn't have the option of getting the medium blue diorama although that's the one i wanted, so ended up getting the small. However, the sales lady brought me a medium black patent diorama to try and although I preferred the size, I found that it didn't look as nice crossbody due to the thickness of the base.


----------



## anan

My diorama


----------



## Mooshooshoo

anan said:


> My diorama


Gorgeous - congratulations!


----------



## moments12

All these futuristic looking bags make my heart flutter!


----------



## averagejoe

anan said:


> My diorama



Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Oryx816

anan said:


> My diorama




So stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## cony

Owners of Diorama Lambskin bags, 

Can I ask if the leather is still good and look as new after use??? 

Mine peeled off a little at the cannage stitching where the area usually rest on my body. I seldom carry it long strap or cross body because the bag tends to move more. I carefully pick my clothes when I use the bag and always carried them double strapped on my shoulder. 

I used it for just one month. Is leather peeling common for Dior bags?


----------



## smudleybear

cony said:


> Owners of Diorama Lambskin bags,
> 
> Can I ask if the leather is still good and look as new after use???
> 
> Mine peeled off a little at the cannage stitching where the area usually rest on my body. I seldom carry it long strap or cross body because the bag tends to move more. I carefully pick my clothes when I use the bag and always carried them double strapped on my shoulder.
> 
> I used it for just one month. Is leather peeling common for Dior bags?


Bring it back to Dior for inspection.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cony said:


> Owners of Diorama Lambskin bags,
> 
> Can I ask if the leather is still good and look as new after use???
> 
> Mine peeled off a little at the cannage stitching where the area usually rest on my body. I seldom carry it long strap or cross body because the bag tends to move more. I carefully pick my clothes when I use the bag and always carried them double strapped on my shoulder.
> 
> I used it for just one month. Is leather peeling common for Dior bags?



Is this your asymmetric Rama Cony? Can you post a photograph of the issue?


----------



## cony

Had already done that and the SA said they can't do anything about it as the leather is peeled off.




smudleybear said:


> Bring it back to Dior for inspection.


----------



## cony

Yes it is. 




Mooshooshoo said:


> Is this your asymmetric Rama Cony? Can you post a photograph of the issue?


----------



## ThisVNchick

cony said:


> Yes it is.





cony said:


> Owners of Diorama Lambskin bags,
> 
> Can I ask if the leather is still good and look as new after use???
> 
> Mine peeled off a little at the cannage stitching where the area usually rest on my body. I seldom carry it long strap or cross body because the bag tends to move more. I carefully pick my clothes when I use the bag and always carried them double strapped on my shoulder.
> 
> I used it for just one month. Is leather peeling common for Dior bags?



I recently tried on a smooth calf diorama and I must say, the leather felt extremely delicate. I could never own a white bag (I just don't baby my bags enough). In any case, I tried the bag on for about 15 minutes and I noticed right away that the back of the bag suffered from color transfer and light rubs (probably from being tried on), but it kind of looks like your situation, just a tad less wear. Keep in mind, this bag is from pre-fall, so it is a new release and haven't been on the floor for too long. 

I am not sure where you're located, BUT from my leather repair experiences, when Dior or Chanel have declined to treat a certain bag of mine, I send my repairs to The Leather Surgeon. It's a family owned and operated company. I believe they used to be Chanel's authorized (contracted) repair company and they do great work. I also follow them on IG and awhile back, they had a nearly burnt bag that they were able to repair, so I think this shouldn't be a problem. The prices are high, but the work is great. If you're looking to salvage your bag, I'd drop them an email or give them a call.


----------



## cony

I thought so! Even calf leather is so delicate, I suppose lambskin too. I used it less than 10 times and took care of this diorama. But still got the color transfer. I guess this will be the last white bag I will own.  

I don't have Leather Surgeon in my area though I looked at the website and it seems impressive. 
I will bring it to Color wash.. Recommended by the SAs from Dior. 





ThisVNchick said:


> I recently tried on a smooth calf diorama and I must say, the leather felt extremely delicate. I could never own a white bag (I just don't baby my bags enough). In any case, I tried the bag on for about 15 minutes and I noticed right away that the back of the bag suffered from color transfer and light rubs (probably from being tried on), but it kind of looks like your situation, just a tad less wear. Keep in mind, this bag is from pre-fall, so it is a new release and haven't been on the floor for too long.
> 
> I am not sure where you're located, BUT from my leather repair experiences, when Dior or Chanel have declined to treat a certain bag of mine, I send my repairs to The Leather Surgeon. It's a family owned and operated company. I believe they used to be Chanel's authorized (contracted) repair company and they do great work. I also follow them on IG and awhile back, they had a nearly burnt bag that they were able to repair, so I think this shouldn't be a problem. The prices are high, but the work is great. If you're looking to salvage your bag, I'd drop them an email or give them a call.


----------



## rhm

Can anyone recommend an SA at Bergdorf Goodman? I have been trying to contact them but its literally impossible to talk to someone there. I am interested in the grey medium so if anyone sees one around, pleeeease pm me or let me know!


----------



## ThisVNchick

cony said:


> I thought so! Even calf leather is so delicate, I suppose lambskin too. I used it less than 10 times and took care of this diorama. But still got the color transfer. I guess this will be the last white bag I will own.
> 
> I don't have Leather Surgeon in my area though I looked at the website and it seems impressive.
> I will bring it to Color wash.. Recommended by the SAs from Dior.



If you're located within the US or even abroad (i think), you have to pay to get your bag to them and then pay to have them ship the bag back to you. I am nowhere near where they are but I have sent my bags to them for touch-up treatments and have been very happy with the service.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cony said:


> Yes it is.


How incredibly disappointing. 

When you went back to the boutique did you speak to the manager? As this bag is so new they should at least have offered to send this in to the spa for cleaning and review regarding restoration. Dior have a reputation for excellent customer service, but this is the third bag I've been aware of where an issue has not been dealt with appropriately. 
Once cleaned I would recommend you spray the bag with Collonil Waterstop or an equivalent product to help prevent colour transfer going forward.


----------



## ThisVNchick

rhm said:


> Can anyone recommend an SA at Bergdorf Goodman? I have been trying to contact them but its literally impossible to talk to someone there. I am interested in the grey medium so if anyone sees one around, pleeeease pm me or let me know!



Contact Yves, he's super nice and great to work with. 

+13479869499 I believe that is his work cell phone. You can call or text at that number during BG's business hours.


----------



## honey

cony said:


> Yes it is.




Sorry to hear the news about your bag.  

I've worn my Diorama a lot since I received it in March. No issues at all however, I bought the black lamb.


----------



## cony

Mooshooshoo said:


> How incredibly disappointing.
> 
> When you went back to the boutique did you speak to the manager? As this bag is so new they should at least have offered to send this in to the spa for cleaning and review regarding restoration. Dior have a reputation for excellent customer service, but this is the third bag I've been aware of where an issue has not been dealt with appropriately.
> Once cleaned I would recommend you spray the bag with Collonil Waterstop or an equivalent product to help prevent colour transfer going forward.


No I didn't speak to the manager. Spoke to 2 SAs about it.


----------



## cony

honey said:


> Sorry to hear the news about your bag.
> 
> I've worn my Diorama a lot since I received it in March. No issues at all however, I bought the black lamb.


I remember your lovely black with inner pink lining diorama! Glad that yours is all well and good. 
Guess I'll take into consideration the color and material in future..


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cony said:


> No I didn't speak to the manager. Spoke to 2 SAs about it.



I would ask to see the manager and request the bag be sent to the spa for cleaning and review of the damage to see if anything can be done. Dior's policy is that any bag under 1 year old can be sent to the spa under warranty, so I don't understand why the SA didn't offer to send it in.


----------



## cony

Mooshooshoo said:


> I would ask to see the manager and request the bag be sent to the spa for cleaning and review of the damage to see if anything can be done. Dior's policy is that any bag under 1 year old can be sent to the spa under warranty, so I don't understand why the SA didn't offer to send it in.


I didn't know before! should have checked in here first, i'd just sent it to bag spa on my own. =(


----------



## ThisVNchick

cony said:


> I didn't know before! should have checked in here first, i'd just sent it to bag spa on my own. =(




If you do that you must know that you void all warranties with Dior. They won't even touch it in the future for other damage if they can detect that you used a 3rd party, which is why I suggested sending your bag somewhere very reputable.


----------



## Anteya

anan said:


> My diorama



Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!!

I'm also very happy!!!  a couple of days ago took my LoveDiorama from Madrid!! 
It's my first Dior bag!! Diorama incredible model for me!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Anteya said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!!
> 
> I'm also very happy!!!  a couple of days ago took my LoveDiorama from Madrid!!
> It's my first Dior bag!! Diorama incredible model for me!!


Gorgeous - wear it in good health


----------



## honey

Anteya said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!!
> 
> I'm also very happy!!!  a couple of days ago took my LoveDiorama from Madrid!!
> It's my first Dior bag!! Diorama incredible model for me!!



Black!?! Wow! Congrats!

Noticed the AP bag in the background. Its one of my fav stores too! lol


----------



## anan

Anteya said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!!
> 
> I'm also very happy!!!  a couple of days ago took my LoveDiorama from Madrid!!
> It's my first Dior bag!! Diorama incredible model for me!!


Congrats! You finally found the size and colour you wanted!


----------



## rk4265

Anteya said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!!
> 
> I'm also very happy!!!  a couple of days ago took my LoveDiorama from Madrid!!
> It's my first Dior bag!! Diorama incredible model for me!!


Stunning!  Y dream bag!


----------



## Anteya

Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous - wear it in good health



Thanks a lot!))




honey said:


> Black!?! Wow! Congrats!
> 
> Noticed the AP bag in the background. Its one of my fav stores too! lol



Thank you!)) It's blue metallic color, not black  AP also love!




anan said:


> Congrats! You finally found the size and colour you wanted!



Thanks!)) Absolutely LOVE! my perfect size and color!!




rk4265 said:


> Stunning!  Y dream bag!



Yeah!!I I dream about her when I saw the promotional photo with Rihanna!!


----------



## averagejoe

Anteya said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!!
> 
> I'm also very happy!!!  a couple of days ago took my LoveDiorama from Madrid!!
> It's my first Dior bag!! Diorama incredible model for me!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## bekiii

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Nice bag
> What siZe is it
> How much it costs ?


Small. I think it was $2800


----------



## cony

Anteya said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!!
> 
> I'm also very happy!!!  a couple of days ago took my LoveDiorama from Madrid!!
> It's my first Dior bag!! Diorama incredible model for me!!


Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## cony

ThisVNchick said:


> If you do that you must know that you void all warranties with Dior. They won't even touch it in the future for other damage if they can detect that you used a 3rd party, which is why I suggested sending your bag somewhere very reputable.


I didn't even know about the one year warranty. If the bag spa place is recommended by the SAs, is it still considered void?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cony said:


> I didn't even know about the one year warranty. If the bag spa place is recommended by the SAs, is it still considered void?


Yes. The warranty is with Dior, that's why I don't understand the SAs not sending your bag in for assessment. It doesn't make sense they would tell you to take it elsewhere.


----------



## ThisVNchick

cony said:


> I didn't even know about the one year warranty. If the bag spa place is recommended by the SAs, is it still considered void?




Yes, you still void your warranty. If you take it to any place outside of Dior, warranty gone. I would go back and insist on having the bag sent to Paris for a professional opinion (try a different store if there is a couple closeby). If the store declines you again, then take it to a 3rd party.


----------



## averagejoe

Wanted to share one of Tommy Ton's street-style photos from the men's runway shows (from Style.com):


----------



## littleclouds

There's this mark on my silver Diorama after I had removed the protective sticker around the snap lock. Can't seem to rub it off either [emoji22] what should I do?


----------



## cony

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3047830
> 
> 
> There's this mark on my silver Diorama after I had removed the protective sticker around the snap lock. Can't seem to rub it off either [emoji22] what should I do?


is it the part below the bottom of the crest? looks like the leather is scratched/torn.
Speaking from experience, i suggest u bring it back to the store for a replacement if this is new...


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3047830
> 
> 
> There's this mark on my silver Diorama after I had removed the protective sticker around the snap lock. Can't seem to rub it off either [emoji22] what should I do?


If the rest of your bag is perfect, I would keep it. If you take back to the store, there is a chance you might not even get a perfect replacement or refund. I've seen worst dioramas than yours.  These pieces are very limited so I would try to give and forget unlike classic pieces which has more stock to choose from.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3047830
> 
> 
> There's this mark on my silver Diorama after I had removed the protective sticker around the snap lock. Can't seem to rub it off either [emoji22] what should I do?


Is it gum from the plastic (doubtful) or has the plastic taken off the top layer of the leather? It's very difficult to tell from the photograph. 
If it is the latter, it is worth contacting your boutique straight away to see if they still have a replacement. The stock of these is so very limited you are unlikely to get a replacement if they don't have any remaining.


----------



## littleclouds

cony said:


> is it the part below the bottom of the crest? looks like the leather is scratched/torn.
> Speaking from experience, i suggest u bring it back to the store for a replacement if this is new...




Yes dear. I hope I can get a replacement but I doubt so [emoji20]


----------



## littleclouds

smudleybear said:


> If the rest of your bag is perfect, I would keep it. If you take back to the store, there is a chance you might not even get a perfect replacement or refund. I've seen worst dioramas than yours.  These pieces are very limited so I would try to give and forget unlike classic pieces which has more stock to choose from.




The rest of the bag is perfect. I just realized the small mark yesterday after removing the sticker. So does this mean that diorama is not that durable/scratch proof after all? Now I'm starting to worry that if the metallic layer will peel off over some time.


----------



## littleclouds

Mooshooshoo said:


> Is it gum from the plastic (doubtful) or has the plastic taken off the top layer of the leather? It's very difficult to tell from the photograph.
> 
> If it is the latter, it is worth contacting your boutique straight away to see if they still have a replacement. The stock of these is so very limited you are unlikely to get a replacement if they don't have any remaining.




I think ur right mooshooshoo. Maybe the plastic has taken off the top layer of it as I remember the sticker was quite sticky. How's ur diorama so far? Any problem with the leather? I'm afraid the metallic layer might peel off now like most other metallic bags. But the SA told me it wouldn't be as the metallic layer is  being hot stamped on the bag. Not sure what this means.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> I think ur right mooshooshoo. Maybe the plastic has taken off the top layer of it as I remember the sticker was quite sticky. How's ur diorama so far? Any problem with the leather? I'm afraid the metallic layer might peel off now like most other metallic bags. But the SA told me it wouldn't be as the metallic layer is  being hot stamped on the bag. Not sure what this means.


If your SA is right and the metallic finish is not foiled or heat stamped on top of the leather, (which it doesn't appear to be) then it would be difficult to take the foiled layer off with the sticky film, as this essentially means the film has ripped the leather surface off (rather than a film of foil on top of the leather IYKWIM?) and I would be surprised if it was sticky enough to do that. 
I would definitely call the boutique to have them trying to source a replacement straight away. I know another who has a problem with their foiled diorama and has been told no replacement due to being sold out.
Mine is still pristine (thankfully). I've not had chance to use it yet as we have decorators in so everything is packed away. But this finish is now a concern, I thought it seemed robust when it arrived, though yours and other member's experiences are indicating otherwise.
I really hope you can get this replaced Hon &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Paris75

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3047830
> 
> 
> There's this mark on my silver Diorama after I had removed the protective sticker around the snap lock. Can't seem to rub it off either [emoji22] what should I do?



Hello littleclouds !
I realized last week with horror that my Diorama was in poor condition. I didn't look at it into details because I was waiting for the uncoming medium size... So I kept it in its box all that time. 
I asked tpfers here and other owners for advices and their experience with theirs, thanks Smudleybear and Mooshooshoo. 
I finally took it back to the boutique on Saturday because mine was clearly showing signs or tear and wear (like a display item) and most importantly  the finishing work was awful like a bad quality craftsmanship. 
I was told that I'll most probably don't get a replacement and that "I should not have hope". But in the highly unlikely case they get one it'll be mine...
But now I start wondering if I really should put so much effort and trying to find one whatever it takes. Because a Dior SA in the USA said that this leather type will always show at least wrinkles on the strap (example photo below). Mine was worse, as it was crackled around the strap holes. It doesn't look nice in my opinion either case. The tear and wear on the metallic leather (base of the bag for example) will show dark grey leather/material, like Smudleybear said it looks like bean cans. I think it's worse on the pink because the colour is contrasting while it'd be less visible on a silver. But maybe mine was a complete mess I'm not sure.


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> The rest of the bag is perfect. I just realized the small mark yesterday after removing the sticker. So does this mean that diorama is not that durable/scratch proof after all? Now I'm starting to worry that if the metallic layer will peel off over some time.


The smooth side of the leather (back of the flap) isn't scratch proof. It will show lines of scratches.


----------



## littleclouds

Paris75 said:


> Hello littleclouds !
> 
> I realized last week with horror that my Diorama was in poor condition. I didn't look at it into details because I was waiting for the uncoming medium size... So I kept it in its box all that time.
> 
> I asked tpfers here and other owners for advices and their experience with theirs, thanks Smudleybear and Mooshooshoo.
> 
> I finally took it back to the boutique on Saturday because mine was clearly showing signs or tear and wear (like a display item) and most importantly  the finishing work was awful like a bad quality craftsmanship.
> 
> I was told that I'll most probably don't get a replacement and that "I should not have hope". But in the highly unlikely case they get one it'll be mine...
> 
> But now I start wondering if I really should put so much effort and trying to find one whatever it takes. Because a Dior SA in the USA said that this leather type will always show at least wrinkles on the strap (example photo below). Mine was worse, as it was crackled around the strap holes. It doesn't look nice in my opinion either case. The tear and wear on the metallic leather (base of the bag for example) will show dark grey leather/material, like Smudleybear said it looks like bean cans. I think it's worse on the pink because the colour is contrasting while it'd be less visible on a silver. But maybe mine was a complete mess I'm not sure.




So Paris75, are u keeping this metallic diorama then? I'm thinking if I should keep mine too or change it to other Dior bags.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> Wanted to share one of Tommy Ton's street-style photos from the men's runway shows (from Style.com):


ohhh my... the BEST diorama!!!  she looks amazing.


----------



## Paris75

littleclouds said:


> So Paris75, are u keeping this metallic diorama then? I'm thinking if I should keep mine too or change it to other Dior bags.



No no I already returned my bag on Saturday. They probably sold it by now. I'll probably never get one again. 

If you really love this bag in particular, I think you should not return it just for one scratch. But you should try to ask for a replacement anyway, it doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Fem1014

Hello ladies. For those of you having issues with your metallic diorama just so that you are aware the silver and pink are on reorder so you should be able to get another one in the near future if you return the one you currently have.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Fem1014 said:


> Hello ladies. For those of you having issues with your metallic diorama just so that you are aware the silver and pink are on reorder so you should be able to get another one in the near future if you return the one you currently have.



I was told only 4 more would enter the US for this new shipment we're having in July. Is this a completely new order done by Dior? I also know there's quite a bit of people on the list waiting for the new shipment.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Paris75 said:


> Hello littleclouds !
> I realized last week with horror that my Diorama was in poor condition. I didn't look at it into details because I was waiting for the uncoming medium size... So I kept it in its box all that time.
> I asked tpfers here and other owners for advices and their experience with theirs, thanks Smudleybear and Mooshooshoo.
> I finally took it back to the boutique on Saturday because mine was clearly showing signs or tear and wear (like a display item) and most importantly  the finishing work was awful like a bad quality craftsmanship.
> I was told that I'll most probably don't get a replacement and that "I should not have hope". But in the highly unlikely case they get one it'll be mine...
> But now I start wondering if I really should put so much effort and trying to find one whatever it takes. Because a Dior SA in the USA said that this leather type will always show at least wrinkles on the strap (example photo below). Mine was worse, as it was crackled around the strap holes. It doesn't look nice in my opinion either case. The tear and wear on the metallic leather (base of the bag for example) will show dark grey leather/material, like Smudleybear said it looks like bean cans. I think it's worse on the pink because the colour is contrasting while it'd be less visible on a silver. But maybe mine was a complete mess I'm not sure.



Yours was definitely a display model (or one that was played with too much), from what smudelybear described to me. The wrinkles on the backside of the strap is inevitable. The leather is hard, if you bend it will wrinkle, same concept with patent. There's no getting around that one. The rip on the hole however should not have been there, unless this bag was played with A LOT, which makes me feel like it was a display model and they quickly sold it to you knowing so. I recently received my silver medium from Paris (all the packaging still intact). The strap was not wrinkly when I got it, but the moment I used it, it did develop wrinkles, which is expected, no biggie. Everything else seemed normal so I am quite happy with my bag. 

My biggest problem now is people coming up to my bag and touching it, thinking it is made of metal---that's a whole different problem that I'll have to deal with separately LOL


----------



## Paris75

ThisVNchick said:


> Yours was definitely a display model (or one that was played with too much), from what smudelybear described to me. The wrinkles on the backside of the strap is inevitable. The leather is hard, if you bend it will wrinkle, same concept with patent. There's no getting around that one. The rip on the hole however should not have been there, unless this bag was played with A LOT, which makes me feel like it was a display model and they quickly sold it to you knowing so. I recently received my silver medium from Paris (all the packaging still intact). The strap was not wrinkly when I got it, but the moment I used it, it did develop wrinkles, which is expected, no biggie. Everything else seemed normal so I am quite happy with my bag.
> 
> My biggest problem now is people coming up to my bag and touching it, thinking it is made of metal---that's a whole different problem that I'll have to deal with separately LOL



The one I had was probably a display model given its wear and tear, so be it. But, this has nothing to do with the bad finishing work, the bad sealant painting, etc.
And I don't agree about the wrinkles, I had an LV patent bag and it has nothing to do with that. There were no wrinkles on the strap, the leather kept its shape. Here it looks like there are several material layers that are not correctly glued together.
I'm happy for you that you love your bag and have a good experience though.


----------



## Paris75

Fem1014 said:


> Hello ladies. For those of you having issues with your metallic diorama just so that you are aware the silver and pink are on reorder so you should be able to get another one in the near future if you return the one you currently have.



Thanks for the information !


----------



## loveithateit

ThisVNchick said:


> I was told only 4 more would enter the US for this new shipment we're having in July. Is this a completely new order done by Dior? I also know there's quite a bit of people on the list waiting for the new shipment.




My sa just texted me that the pink ones have arrived. She got one and texted me so I purchased it. But she told me there are four more in the company ( not her store - Boca) if anyone else is interested. She said it came in Friday. I wasn't on a list but did tell her I was interested in looking for a diorama. She sent me a few options. But this was the one I liked. So for those not on a list they may be able to get it. Gl.


----------



## Fem1014

If any of you are interested...I will be returning a silver diorama to Saks tomorrow night.  It's absolutely gorgeous and absolutely nothing wrong with it from what I can tell, it just doesn't fit my lifestyle and I know I will never use it or appreciate it the way someone else will.  Please PM me if you want my Saks Sa info.


----------



## littleclouds

I returned my diorama today hoping for another replacement . Hope I can get it [emoji4]


----------



## Paris75

littleclouds said:


> I returned my diorama today hoping for another replacement . Hope I can get it [emoji4]



You didn't want to wait until they get a replacement ? It's risky, or maybe you're located in the U.S. ? I cross my fingers for you anyway


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> ohhh my... the BEST diorama!!!  she looks amazing.



I also really do like the Dioramas without the lock. They look like works of art!


----------



## littleclouds

Paris75 said:


> You didn't want to wait until they get a replacement ? It's risky, or maybe you're located in the U.S. ? I cross my fingers for you anyway




Thanks dear! [emoji4] She's still keeping my bag in the store and see if she can find a replacement when a new shipment comes in / do any touch up on the leather. However I can still decide later on whether to keep the diorama or have it changed to another bag like diorissimo, be dior etc.


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> Thanks dear! [emoji4] She's still keeping my bag in the store and see if she can find a replacement when a new shipment comes in / do any touch up on the leather. However I can still decide later on whether to keep the diorama or have it changed to another bag like diorissimo, be dior etc.



That's nice to hear! Now_ that's _customer service


----------



## Paris75

littleclouds said:


> Thanks dear! [emoji4] She's still keeping my bag in the store and see if she can find a replacement when a new shipment comes in / do any touch up on the leather. However I can still decide later on whether to keep the diorama or have it changed to another bag like diorissimo, be dior etc.





averagejoe said:


> That's nice to hear! Now_ that's _customer service



I can't agree more, this is perfect service. 

Finally I got some news for the pink metallic Diorama. There won't be anymore shipment to my usual boutique in Paris. Therefore as she said, I shouldn't have kept hope. 
What should I do now ? Try to track down the same bag ? Or in medium size ? Or pull the plug on once for all after my bad experience on my ex- botched Diorama ?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Paris75 said:


> I can't agree more, this is perfect service.
> 
> Finally I got some news for the pink metallic Diorama. There won't be anymore shipment to my usual boutique in Paris. Therefore as she said, I shouldn't have kept hope.
> What should I do now ? Try to track down the same bag ? Or in medium size ? Or pull the plug on once for all after my bad experience on my ex- botched Diorama ?


Oh Hon,

I am so sorry this has happened to you. I know you were thrilled with the bag and am not surprised this has left you undecided!

Hope you can get some resolution


----------



## ThisVNchick

Paris75 said:


> I can't agree more, this is perfect service.
> 
> Finally I got some news for the pink metallic Diorama. There won't be anymore shipment to my usual boutique in Paris. Therefore as she said, I shouldn't have kept hope.
> What should I do now ? Try to track down the same bag ? Or in medium size ? Or pull the plug on once for all after my bad experience on my ex- botched Diorama ?



x

You can always go the PS route, I heard there are still quite a bit in other countries outside of the EU and US.


----------



## Paris75

Mooshooshoo said:


> Oh Hon,
> 
> I am so sorry this has happened to you. I know you were thrilled with the bag and am not surprised this has left you undecided!
> 
> Hope you can get some resolution



Thanks Mooshooshoo!


----------



## Paris75

ThisVNchick said:


> You can always go the PS route, I heard there are still quite a bit in other countries outside of the EU and US.





Hi ! Thanks for your message. I'm actually in contact with a Parisian PS for 2 weeks already who has bought the pink and still has it. But I don't like the whole concept of paying 10-20% commission just because they were able to get hands on it before you did. 

I also was in contact with a nice Saks SA based in the U.S. The price was very interesting compared to France and she doesn't take commission because it's not like the first one who has a PS company. However the shipment and taxes things pulls me off. I have a friend living in the U.S. but she only comes back to Paris in October.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Paris75 said:


> Hi ! Thanks for your message. I'm actually in contact with a Parisian PS for 2 weeks already who has bought the pink and still has it. But I don't like the whole concept of paying 10-20% commission just because they were able to get hands on it before you did.
> 
> I also was in contact with a nice Saks SA based in the U.S. The price was very interesting compared to France and she doesn't take commission because it's not like the first one who has a PS company. However the shipment and taxes things pulls me off. I have a friend living in the U.S. but she only comes back to Paris in October.




I no longer have to pay tax because Dior is not located in my state. The price for this bag is $3300 +$15 shipping. That is the rate I pay. Perhaps have your friend purchase it and bring it back in October.


----------



## Paris75

ThisVNchick said:


> I no longer have to pay tax because Dior is not located in my state. The price for this bag is $3300 +$15 shipping. That is the rate I pay. Perhaps have your friend purchase it and bring it back in October.



$3300 ? Ok that's clearly not the price she gave me, she told me $3000 so it's maybe a mistake and it's the small size. The price is not so interesting then and it's not worth it all the fuss and bother. By tax I meant the tax I'll have to pay when the bag reaches French customs (the 20% VAT at least).


----------



## ThisVNchick

Paris75 said:


> $3300 ? Ok that's clearly not the price she gave me, she told me $3000 so it's maybe a mistake and it's the small size. The price is not so interesting then and it's not worth it all the fuss and bother. By tax I meant the tax I'll have to pay when the bag reaches French customs (the 20% VAT at least).




$3000 is definitely for the small, $3300 for medium. However you also need to add the U.S. tax on top of that price. Tax percentage varies from city/state- can go as high as 10%. 

I've been sending my friends in NL designer items (some are cheaper and more accessible in the U.S.), each time about $2000 worth and she hasn't been tax yet. I don't think it's always 100% that you'll be taxed. But if your friend brings it back, she can hand carry the bag and it should be tax attempt if they perceive it as a "used" item.


----------



## Paris75

ThisVNchick said:


> $3000 is definitely for the small, $3300 for medium. However you also need to add the U.S. tax on top of that price. Tax percentage varies from city/state- can go as high as 10%.
> 
> I've been sending my friends in NL designer items (some are cheaper and more accessible in the U.S.), each time about $2000 worth and she hasn't been tax yet. I don't think it's always 100% that you'll be taxed. But if your friend brings it back, she can hand carry the bag and it should be tax attempt if they perceive it as a "used" item.



Ok thanks for the prices. 
Yes the most economical way is my friend bringing it back to me. If the PS send it to me it'll be with the commercial declaration so I'm almost 100% sure to be taxed. 
I think it's best that I go with the Parisian PS if I want the bag (about the same price and less bother). I need to decide what to do (do I really want this bag after all I've been through), there won't be any exchange/return/credit note thing after I pay the PS ...


----------



## cindy9999

Sharing my beautiful Diorama grained leather bag. It arrived today [
ATTACH]3051752[/ATTACH]


----------



## smudleybear

cindy9999 said:


> Sharing my beautiful Diorama grained leather bag. It arrived today [
> ATTACH]3051752[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051753
> View attachment 3051755
> View attachment 3051756


Wow ! Congrats ! That looks very durable.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cindy9999 said:


> Sharing my beautiful Diorama grained leather bag. It arrived today [
> ATTACH]3051752[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051753
> View attachment 3051755
> View attachment 3051756


Congratulations! Lovely classic combination.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Purseblog compares the Chanel Boy and the Diorama...

http://www.purseblog.com/bag-battles/bag-battles-chanel-boy-bag-vs-christian-dior-diorama-bag/


----------



## anan

cindy9999 said:


> Sharing my beautiful Diorama grained leather bag. It arrived today [
> ATTACH]3051752[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051753
> View attachment 3051755
> View attachment 3051756


what size is that?


----------



## Aelfaerie

Mooshooshoo said:


> Purseblog compares the Chanel Boy and the Diorama...
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/bag-battles/bag-battles-chanel-boy-bag-vs-christian-dior-diorama-bag/



Wow! There's a lot of Dior fans in the comments section over there.


----------



## cindy9999

anan said:


> what size is that?



Its Small


----------



## anan

cindy9999 said:


> Its Small


Love it!


----------



## armcandy66

cindy9999 said:


> Sharing my beautiful Diorama grained leather bag. It arrived today [
> ATTACH]3051752[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051753
> View attachment 3051755
> View attachment 3051756




I love it, makes me want one! [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

cindy9999 said:


> Sharing my beautiful Diorama grained leather bag. It arrived today [
> ATTACH]3051752[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051753
> View attachment 3051755
> View attachment 3051756



Wow! Congratulations! I'm glad that it comes in black now.


----------



## littleclouds

View attachment 3054913
View attachment 3054914


This time it's a perfect piece! [emoji1]


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054913
> View attachment 3054914
> 
> 
> This time it's a perfect piece! [emoji1]



I'm really glad that it worked out! Congratulations! It looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054913
> View attachment 3054914
> 
> 
> This time it's a perfect piece! [emoji1]


Great news Hon - congratulations! Carry it in the best of health &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cony

So glad it's perfect and it wasn't a long wait ya? 
Congrats!!!


littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054913
> View attachment 3054914
> 
> 
> This time it's a perfect piece! [emoji1]


----------



## tweeq208

cindy9999 said:


> Sharing my beautiful Diorama grained leather bag. It arrived today [
> ATTACH]3051752[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051753
> View attachment 3051755
> View attachment 3051756




May I know which size is it please?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cindy9999 said:


> Its Small





tweeq208 said:


> May I know which size is it please?



And beautifully formed


----------



## tweeq208

Mooshooshoo said:


> And beautifully formed




Miss it when scroll down too fast


----------



## Anteya

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054913
> View attachment 3054914
> 
> 
> This time it's a perfect piece! [emoji1]




So glad for you!! Congratulations!! 




cindy9999 said:


> Sharing my beautiful Diorama grained leather bag. It arrived today [
> ATTACH]3051752[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051753
> View attachment 3051755
> View attachment 3051756



Oh! Black in grained leather - It's perfect! Congratulations!!


----------



## Paris75

As reference, my silver perforated metallic Diorama, medium size :


----------



## Paris75

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054913
> View attachment 3054914
> 
> 
> This time it's a perfect piece! [emoji1]



It was quick you're lucky ! I'm very happy for you !!


----------



## trc

Been stalking this thread since forever! I just got one from preorder, and she's gorgggggggeouss!


----------



## averagejoe

trc said:


> View attachment 3062154
> 
> Been stalking this thread since forever! I just got one from preorder, and she's gorgggggggeouss!



Truly gorgeous indeed! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

trc said:


> View attachment 3062154
> 
> Been stalking this thread since forever! I just got one from preorder, and she's gorgggggggeouss!


Congratulations! Such a great neutral


----------



## solitudelove

trc said:


> View attachment 3062154
> 
> Been stalking this thread since forever! I just got one from preorder, and she's gorgggggggeouss!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! She is stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## trc

My PS also found the black with ghw limited edition in Europe. This is beyond gorgeous, but I just can't do it with lamb skin. [emoji113]&#127995;


----------



## averagejoe

trc said:


> View attachment 3062581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PS also found the black with ghw limited edition in Europe. This is beyond gorgeous, but I just can't do it with lamb skin. [emoji113]&#127995;



I don't think this is a limited edition. It may be a limited production release, but unless it is a numbered edition, it is not considered a "limited edition".


----------



## trc

averagejoe said:


> I don't think this is a limited edition. It may be a limited production release, but unless it is a numbered edition, it is not considered a "limited edition".


Well, she said it's not gonna be restocked. She also took huge commission on that, the total came out like ~$4k.


----------



## averagejoe

trc said:


> Well, she said it's not gonna be restocked. She also took huge commission on that, the total came out like ~$4k.



So did you buy it from your PS? 

I have a feeling that this bag isn't as rare as your PS makes it. If this is popular, then Dior will continue to make it.


----------



## trc

averagejoe said:


> So did you buy it from your PS?
> 
> I have a feeling that this bag isn't as rare as your PS makes it. If this is popular, then Dior will continue to make it.



Nope. I got the grained leather in Beige Pink. I can't stand the markup too. But I do like it with GHW.


----------



## averagejoe

trc said:


> Nope. I got the grained leather in Beige Pink. I can't stand the markup too. But I do like it with GHW.



I like your beige pink grained Diorama a lot more than this one 

And I can't stand the mark-up, too. The more personal shoppers are supported in this, the more they are encouraged to snap up rare items so that we have no chance of buying them at full price.


----------



## trc

averagejoe said:


> I like your beige pink grained Diorama a lot more than this one
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't stand the mark-up, too. The more personal shoppers are supported in this, the more they are encouraged to snap up rare items so that we have no chance of buying them at full price.



(Reminds me of the whole Chanel espys thingy. [emoji23])

I just love it at first sight! The grained leather is so much more durable and easier to take care off. I have seen the medium in navy lamb skin at a pre owned site, and it breaks my heart.


----------



## averagejoe

trc said:


> (Reminds me of the whole Chanel espys thingy. [emoji23])
> 
> I just love it at first sight! The grained leather is so much more durable and easier to take care off. I have seen the medium in navy lamb skin at a pre owned site, and it breaks my heart.



I'm not surprised to see this. Lambskin is more supple, which also means less resilience against constant rubbing, especially around the corners of the bag.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I like your beige pink grained Diorama a lot more than this one
> 
> And I can't stand the mark-up, too. The more personal shoppers are supported in this, the more they are encouraged to snap up rare items so that we have no chance of buying them at full price.



PSes have been popping up like mushrooms in the last few years. A lot of them are from Asian countries buying up all the stock in Europe, because even with their PS markup, it is still, unfortunately, cheaper than buying the bag locally. Dior needs to start synchronizing their prices. While Europe will always be cheaper, there shouldn't be a 30% price difference. That is still a lot. 

But Dior has already implemented a new policy in Europe- one bag per month policy. That should really limit the amount of bags a PS can buy to resell. Glad to see the market heading in that direction.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> PSes have been popping up like mushrooms in the last few years. A lot of them are from Asian countries buying up all the stock in Europe, because even with their PS markup, it is still, unfortunately, cheaper than buying the bag locally. Dior needs to start synchronizing their prices. While Europe will always be cheaper, there shouldn't be a 30% price difference. That is still a lot.
> 
> But Dior has already implemented a new policy in Europe- one bag per month policy. That should really limit the amount of bags a PS can buy to resell. Glad to see the market heading in that direction.



That's a good policy.

I hope that personal shoppers aren't able to get around this rule easily (i.e. by asking others to get the bags for them).


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> That's a good policy.
> 
> I hope that personal shoppers aren't able to get around this rule easily (i.e. by asking others to get the bags for them).



Pretty sure you can't get around that latter. These resellers have no shame. Last time I was in Paris (this past March), they were asking people right out front of the Louis Vuitton flagship store. 3 years ago someone offered my husband 10% more to buy them a Chanel bag outside of Rue Cambon. I can see how that can entice some people.


----------



## anan

trc said:


> View attachment 3062154
> 
> Been stalking this thread since forever! I just got one from preorder, and she's gorgggggggeouss!


Congratulations! Love the grained leather! Is that the small size?


----------



## trc

anan said:


> Congratulations! Love the grained leather! Is that the small size?


 That's the medium. It doesn't come in small. But this size is just perfect!


----------



## trc

averagejoe said:


> That's a good policy.
> 
> I hope that personal shoppers aren't able to get around this rule easily (i.e. by asking others to get the bags for them).



Hah, but it seems to be a really good job. I'd love to travel and shopping all day.


----------



## Paris75

averagejoe said:


> That's a good policy.
> 
> I hope that personal shoppers aren't able to get around this rule easily (i.e. by asking others to get the bags for them).



Unfortunately they can get around...
You know this PS who had the pink metallic medium ? Well, she also has the silver in medium size ! She only buys with her name (or her company?) on the invoice. This PS can buy whatever she want, she is not Asian and probably has a connection inside the boutique (Montaigne flagship!) so that she can get it before everyone else ... I was soooo angry at her, at all the PS system (I don't speak about department stores PS who don't take commission) but in my hopelessness I was really close to buy her with the mark-up !! Thanks to my SA and the miraculous arrival I didn't !!
And another example, earlier this year I was able to buy two bags at the same time too.


----------



## trc

Paris75 said:


> Unfortunately they can get around...
> You know this PS who had the pink metallic medium ? Well, she also has the silver in medium size ! She only buys with her name (or her company?) on the invoice. This PS can buy whatever she want, she is not Asian and probably has a connection inside the boutique (Montaigne flagship!) so that she can get it before everyone else ... I was soooo angry at her, at all the PS system (I don't speak about department stores PS who don't take commission) but in my hopelessness I was really close to buy her with the mark-up !! Thanks to my SA and the miraculous arrival I didn't !!
> And another example, earlier this year I was able to buy two bags at the same time too.



I can't stand the mark-up, like ever. I'm not paying premium for something that's already priced at premium. Just like those ppl buy Chanel espys in bulk, while others are in the endless waitlist.


----------



## lvpradalove

trc said:


> View attachment 3062154
> 
> Been stalking this thread since forever! I just got one from preorder, and she's gorgggggggeouss!




[emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Pretty sure you can't get around that latter. These resellers have no shame. Last time I was in Paris (this past March), they were asking people right out front of the Louis Vuitton flagship store. 3 years ago someone offered my husband 10% more to buy them a Chanel bag outside of Rue Cambon. I can see how that can entice some people.



Wow they are desperate. I would avoid getting anything from them because you can get a fake by accident this way by someone pretending to be a personal shopper.


----------



## averagejoe

Paris75 said:


> Unfortunately they can get around...
> You know this PS who had the pink metallic medium ? Well, she also has the silver in medium size ! She only buys with her name (or her company?) on the invoice. This PS can buy whatever she want, she is not Asian and probably has a connection inside the boutique (Montaigne flagship!) so that she can get it before everyone else ... I was soooo angry at her, at all the PS system (I don't speak about department stores PS who don't take commission) but in my hopelessness I was really close to buy her with the mark-up !! Thanks to my SA and the miraculous arrival I didn't !!
> And another example, earlier this year I was able to buy two bags at the same time too.



I think that when a customer is a true VIP, they cannot deny her access to the bags or else they may lose the customer entirely. That's where they have to distinguish between a VIP and a PS.


----------



## averagejoe

trc said:


> I can't stand the mark-up, like ever. I'm not paying premium for something that's already priced at premium. Just like those ppl buy Chanel espys in bulk, while others are in the endless waitlist.



Exactly! I don't want to pay a premium for something that is already really expensive.


----------



## Paris75

averagejoe said:


> I think that when a customer is a true VIP, they cannot deny her access to the bags or else they may lose the customer entirely. That's where they have to distinguish between a VIP and a PS.



I totally agree but there seems to be a breach for the PS anyway.


----------



## trc

So my bf carried my bag for me this morning, and the dye from his jeans was all over the back of it. I was almost cryyingggg (you know how it feels). Anyway, glad I've always been a freak about baby my bags, I always bring the apple leather cleaner with me (I recycle my hand sanitizer [emoji23]) whenever I carry light colored bag. I used Bioderma wipes (always keep these in my bag to remove makeup stains on clothes just in case) with a little bit of the apple leather cleaner and it worked like a charm! When I got home, I rubbed it with the apple rain and stain repellent and then conditioned and spray with the repellent again. Her beauty has been restored!!! 

So ladies, beware with color transferring. I had already sprayed it with the repellent this morning before leaving but it barely helped. [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loving this tweed version of the Diorama.... &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ThisVNchick

BG has the blue medium metallic Diorama if anyone is still looking. Looks like Dior is restocking this fast-selling bag!


----------



## Aelfaerie

trc said:


> (Reminds me of the whole Chanel espys thingy. [emoji23])
> 
> I just love it at first sight! The grained leather is so much more durable and easier to take care off. I have seen the medium in navy lamb skin at a pre owned site, and it breaks my heart.



Oh no! I have a medium LD in navy, and now I'm really worried about taking care of it. :\


----------



## Aelfaerie

Mooshooshoo said:


> Loving this tweed version of the Diorama.... &#10084;&#65039;



This is a gorgeous bag. But for some reason the shield shape of the clasp really bothers me.


----------



## littleclouds

Mooshooshoo said:


> Loving this tweed version of the Diorama.... [emoji173]&#65039;




Hmm I wonder what's that pink bag beside it? Is it a diorama too?


----------



## cony

Is this after u did the magic cleaning?? 
It looks flawless!



trc said:


> So my bf carried my bag for me this morning, and the dye from his jeans was all over the back of it. I was almost cryyingggg (you know how it feels). Anyway, glad I've always been a freak about baby my bags, I always bring the apple leather cleaner with me (I recycle my hand sanitizer [emoji23]) whenever I carry light colored bag. I used Bioderma wipes (always keep these in my bag to remove makeup stains on clothes just in case) with a little bit of the apple leather cleaner and it worked like a charm! When I got home, I rubbed it with the apple rain and stain repellent and then conditioned and spray with the repellent again. Her beauty has been restored!!!
> 
> So ladies, beware with color transferring. I had already sprayed it with the repellent this morning before leaving but it barely helped. [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3065051
> View attachment 3065052


----------



## MsHermesAU

ThisVNchick said:


> BG has the blue medium metallic Diorama if anyone is still looking. Looks like Dior is restocking this fast-selling bag!



Yep, you're right! My silver medium Diorama just arrived in store yesterday, fresh from the workshop! Lucky for me they made more seeming so many people are still on waiting lists for them


----------



## ayumiken

cony said:


> Is this after u did the magic cleaning??
> It looks flawless!


Great Dior shoulder bag.  Better you have that stain remover gel.  You must be careful with that bag color light gray because that is prone to dirt and stain.


----------



## that_claudz

Any lovely people from HK here? 

I just tried on a Diorama today in Aus and think I've fallen in love! Just trying to work out if I'm better to buy it here or when I travel to HK later this year. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## trc

cony said:


> Is this after u did the magic cleaning??
> It looks flawless!


I put the Apple Brand leather cleaner in it. I carry it everywhere when I wear light colored bag.


----------



## trc

ayumiken said:


> Great Dior shoulder bag.  Better you have that stain remover gel.  You must be careful with that bag color light gray because that is prone to dirt and stain.



Yep so glad I had it. I did spray it with the repellent. My pink glamlock and gray sac de jour never get transferred.


----------



## cony

trc said:


> I put the Apple Brand leather cleaner in it. I carry it everywhere when I wear light colored bag.


Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ugh, the new preview of Cruise 2016 is here. I can't handle the beaded Dioramas. Gorgeousness!


















See more here: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2015/...e-2016-runway-bags-featuring-chained-buckets/


----------



## Slut4Lux

lynnjjang said:


> I got the medium size in HK. They only had mini and medium size in metalic. I think the price will be a lot cheeper in europe. Although i am planning to go to Italy and london next month, i just got it here before it sold out.



Hi, could you tell the price of the medium and large in Hong Kong? Thanks.


----------



## tiffany089

the red one


----------



## lahumummatbayli

OneMoreDay said:


> Ugh, the new preview of Cruise 2016 is here. I can't handle the beaded Dioramas. Gorgeousness!
> 
> View attachment 3071461
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071462
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071463
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071464
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071465
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071466
> 
> See more here: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2015/...e-2016-runway-bags-featuring-chained-buckets/


the white one with badges and flowers is a piece of modern art! I'm curious about the black version which is behind the white one in the pic. and there is suede Diorissimo in the back, its truly a beautiful piece!


----------



## OneMoreDay

lahumummatbayli said:


> the white one with badges and flowers is a piece of modern art! I'm curious about the black version which is behind the white one in the pic. and there is suede Diorissimo in the back, its truly a beautiful piece!



I'm loving the artsy pieces as well (in particular, the bucket bags in black and in white). 

The flowers look so good. Great 3D effect.


----------



## russell317

Has anyone got the new baby pouch? I'm so tempted to get one in silver but don't know if it will fit an iPhone 6 plus? I love it so much and for the first time I regret getting the 6 plus instead of the 6!


----------



## leechiyong

russell317 said:


> Has anyone got the new baby pouch? I'm so tempted to get one in silver but don't know if it will fit an iPhone 6 plus? I love it so much and for the first time I regret getting the 6 plus instead of the 6!



I want one too!  Don't think it'll fit an iPhone 6 plus though.  It's only about 5 inches long.


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> Ugh, the new preview of Cruise 2016 is here. I can't handle the beaded Dioramas. Gorgeousness!
> 
> View attachment 3071461
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071462
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071463
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071464
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071465
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071466
> 
> See more here: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2015/...e-2016-runway-bags-featuring-chained-buckets/



WOW! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## trc

I have the Medium, while loving I don't feel like it looks good wearing crossbody. I'm debating in whether or not to get a small or a WOC. What do you guys think? Ladies with the small Diorama, do you think it's worth getting? TIA.


----------



## averagejoe

trc said:


> I have the Medium, while loving I don't feel like it looks good wearing crossbody. I'm debating in whether or not to get a small or a WOC. What do you guys think? Ladies with the small Diorama, do you think it's worth getting? TIA.



As long as you like the look, and it fits all of your daily necessities, then it's worth it 

I got to experience the Diorama first hand while in New York a few days ago. It is incredibly well-made. I know why people here are saying it's better than the Chanel Boy even though they already own the Boy bag.


----------



## trc

averagejoe said:


> As long as you like the look, and it fits all of your daily necessities, then it's worth it
> 
> I got to experience the Diorama first hand while in New York a few days ago. It is incredibly well-made. I know why people here are saying it's better than the Chanel Boy even though they already own the Boy bag.



I had the Le Boy Braided Sheepskin pre-spring last year after 2 months being in the waitlist. Honestly, I wasn't even wowed when I finally got it. The leather is so thin, it's flopping around when I walk. But I sucked it up and keep it, waiting for a few more price increases, then I'm reselling it. 
When the Diorama I came out, I knew it's time to say goodbye to Chanel. I don't see me buying any Chanel bags in the near future. I paid a fraction of the price for the PS11, and it has a silver plated zipper, with PS logo engraved on it, while Chanel using a plastic YKK. I can't justify that. 
Every detail of Diorama is perfection! If I ever spend more than $3k on a bag, I expect to see its quality. Now if I'm gonna spend on another bag, it will be the Be Dior or Valextra Isis flap. 
I'm so over Chanel, they're overhyped and overpriced. I hope Diorama won't get too hyped that they ever go in mass production like Chanel.


----------



## MsHermesAU

OneMoreDay said:


> Ugh, the new preview of Cruise 2016 is here. I can't handle the beaded Dioramas. Gorgeousness!
> 
> View attachment 3071461
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071462
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071463
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071464
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071465
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071466
> 
> See more here: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2015/...e-2016-runway-bags-featuring-chained-buckets/



Thanks so much for these pictures. Very exciting! That red one is amazing



tiffany089 said:


> the red one



+1! It is stunning isn't it!!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Hey ladies, does anyone have a picture of the black Diorama in *grained calfskin*? 

Also, would light colors in grained calfskin (such as rose poudre, gris and beige) have issues with color transfer? Assume any light bag would, right? Thats what holds me back from getting a crossbody in a light color.. even though the diorama in gris (grey) would be awesome.


----------



## trc

Slut4Lux said:


> Hey ladies, does anyone have a picture of the black Diorama in *grained calfskin*?
> 
> Also, would light colors in grained calfskin (such as rose poudre, gris and beige) have issues with color transfer? Assume any light bag would, right? Thats what holds me back from getting a crossbody in a light color.. even though the diorama in gris (grey) would be awesome.



I have the one in baby pink it gets transferred like crazyyyy.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slut4Lux said:


> Hey ladies, does anyone have a picture of the black Diorama in *grained calfskin*?
> 
> Also, would light colors in grained calfskin (such as rose poudre, gris and beige) have issues with color transfer? Assume any light bag would, right? Thats what holds me back from getting a crossbody in a light color.. even though the diorama in gris (grey) would be awesome.


Pic here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/2015-s-s-diorama-893499.html #37

I use Collonil water stop on all my light coloured bags to help prevent colour transfer and have no issues - inc Dior white lambskin. I am careful not to wear with blue or black jeans or dark coloured woollens which might 'bleed'


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks so much for these pictures. Very exciting! That red one is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> +1! It is stunning isn't it!!


Red is already instore in Europe and UK


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Also in grainy calf...


----------



## mashedpotato

Mooshooshoo said:


> Also in grainy calf...


The color is very attractive. Nice bag.


----------



## Anteya

trc said:


> I have the Medium, while loving I don't feel like it looks good wearing crossbody. I'm debating in whether or not to get a small or a WOC. What do you guys think? Ladies with the small Diorama, do you think it's worth getting? TIA.



Hi   I have a small Diorama!  It's absolutely perfect! Looks great crossbody or on shoulder and on arm!!  I love Chanel, but WOC is a wallet on a chain... Diorama is small handbag!)) WOC will be lighter in weight and has a classic look..the Diorama looks luxurious and unique!! 
So &#1089;hoose how you want to look)) I already made my choice and completely happy!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Mooshooshoo said:


> Red is already instore in Europe and UK



so pretty.... but lambskin scares me off


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MsHermesAU said:


> so pretty.... but lambskin scares me off


There's grainy calfskin version as well as lambskin though


----------



## MsHermesAU

Mooshooshoo said:


> There's grainy calfskin version as well as lambskin though



I knowwww, but it's just not the same  The colour seems much more vibrant in the lambskin. My wallet is safe for another day


----------



## trc

Anteya said:


> Hi   I have a small Diorama!  It's absolutely perfect! Looks great crossbody or on shoulder and on arm!!  I love Chanel, but WOC is a wallet on a chain... Diorama is small handbag!)) WOC will be lighter in weight and has a classic look..the Diorama looks luxurious and unique!!
> So &#1089;hoose how you want to look)) I already made my choice and completely happy!!!



Ahhhh!!! Looks great on you! Love love love that royal blue (City Blue right?) 
Btw I'm talking about the Diorama WOC. The WOC is also really pretty, I love the its chain.


----------



## Anteya

trc said:


> Ahhhh!!! Looks great on you! Love love love that royal blue (City Blue right?)
> Btw I'm talking about the Diorama WOC. The WOC is also really pretty, I love the its chain.



Oh, I misunderstand you!!)) Diorama WOC is very beautiful, but more I like Chanel WOC)) I'm sorry, misled you probably!! 

My Diorama is Perforated Metalic Blue


----------



## Slut4Lux

Does anyone have a size comparison photo of the medium and large -- as in a modelling shot?


----------



## Slut4Lux

Anteya said:


> I love Diorama silver and blue metallic ..but silver is a very cold color for blondes with warm color of skin and hair..chose blue)



so gorgeous! Is this the medium or large size?


----------



## Anteya

Slut4Lux said:


> so gorgeous! Is this the medium or large size?



On this foto medium size)..this Diorama with perforated skin no released in large size


----------



## honu

I was at the Las Vegas Dior store at City Center and saw the green pebbled calf in medium and I think I'm in love! I believe they also had the silver in medium as well.

I do have to admit that I wanted to get the Chanel medium Boy bag but it is so ubiquitous that Dior stood out to me more. I find the lines and the leather of the Diorama more "clean" and feminine than the Boy.

It's definitely on my Christmas/birthday list!!!!


----------



## Slut4Lux

honu said:


> I was at the Las Vegas Dior store at City Center and saw the green pebbled calf in medium and I think I'm in love! I believe they also had the silver in medium as well.
> 
> I do have to admit that I wanted to get the Chanel medium Boy bag but it is so ubiquitous that Dior stood out to me more. I find the lines and the leather of the Diorama more "clean" and feminine than the Boy.
> 
> It's definitely on my Christmas/birthday list!!!!



I completely agree... its on my wishlist - hopefully will get one over the next few months. 
Love the black grainy calfskin (read: way easier to maintain especially for everyday use!) and silver hardware. I was debating getting the Chanel boy as im looking for a crossbody bag I can take shopping and on holidays, somehow just not feeling it.... the chain is too thick and somehow just too edgy for my more-delicate/ feminine tastes.
So glad to find the Diorama!  Just deciding between medium and large. Will need to go to the boutique to try it out.


----------



## trc

Anteya said:


> Oh, I misunderstand you!!)) Diorama WOC is very beautiful, but more I like Chanel WOC)) I'm sorry, misled you probably!!
> 
> My Diorama is Perforated Metalic Blue



That's cute too! I just have a thing with mini/small bag. I just saw a girl posted her Diorama WOC on another thread and I'm in loooove!!! She could even put a lipstick and few more things in it! And it's less than half a price of Chanel WOC. :greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## diorjakarta

hello totally random but do any of you guys know where to get the diorama mini in perforated calfskin i want 2 of them in silver and pink but i can't find it anywhere please please info me i really need the bag,i live in jakarta they're all pretty much sold out here only the lady dior micro ((( help me!!1


----------



## r0ckst34dy

diorjakarta said:


> hello totally random but do any of you guys know where to get the diorama mini in perforated calfskin i want 2 of them in silver and pink but i can't find it anywhere please please info me i really need the bag,i live in jakarta they're all pretty much sold out here only the lady dior micro ((( help me!!1




Can you ask your SA to find the bags from other country's store? Since dior in jakarta is managed by principal so I guess they can search other countries and ship items to jakarta.


----------



## averagejoe

Anteya said:


> Hi   I have a small Diorama!  It's absolutely perfect! Looks great crossbody or on shoulder and on arm!!  I love Chanel, but WOC is a wallet on a chain... Diorama is small handbag!)) WOC will be lighter in weight and has a classic look..the Diorama looks luxurious and unique!!
> So &#1089;hoose how you want to look)) I already made my choice and completely happy!!!



Looks so chic on you!


----------



## rk4265

diorjakarta said:


> hello totally random but do any of you guys know where to get the diorama mini in perforated calfskin i want 2 of them in silver and pink but i can't find it anywhere please please info me i really need the bag,i live in jakarta they're all pretty much sold out here only the lady dior micro ((( help me!!1


I know that dior in shirt hills jn has a silver mini


----------



## diorjakarta

really can you please email the short hills jn to ship them to jakarta if that's possible ?!...i'm ask them to do that but no reply yet from the china store


----------



## diorjakarta

yes i already did tell my sa to search one from asia or europe apparently in paris they're sold out!! but i don't get the reply yet that is it available or not i want to buy both colors n silver and pink


----------



## trc

diorjakarta said:


> yes i already did tell my sa to search one from asia or europe apparently in paris they're sold out!! but i don't get the reply yet that is it available or not i want to buy both colors n silver and pink




You might want to go to the PS route, they will buy in Europe and send it to you.


----------



## diorjakarta

rk4265 said:


> I know that dior in shirt hills jn has a silver mini





r0ckst34dy said:


> Can you ask your SA to find the bags from other country's store? Since dior in jakarta is managed by principal so I guess they can search other countries and ship items to jakarta.





trc said:


> You might want to go to the PS route, they will buy in Europe and send it to you.



thanks for the info...i already did!!! it's sold out!! only blue and pink ones and they're belong to a customer who hold them i think it's already sold out in paris.maybe i can try other PS any suggestion for trustworthy PS not really expensive?...


----------



## trc

diorjakarta said:


> thanks for the info...i already did!!! it's sold out!! only blue and pink ones and they're belong to a customer who hold them i think it's already sold out in paris.maybe i can try other PS any suggestion for trustworthy PS not really expensive?...




I would recommend Luxnelle. You can find them on fb or instagram, and their own website.
I have a cousin oversea who've had good experiences with them. They take 10% commission.
BUT I've also heard of bad experiences with them. So maybe try get a quote from her and judge it yourself. Pay with Paypal would be a safer bet too.


----------



## boboxu

Just got my first Diorama in black grained leather medium size, love it so much and yesterday I took her out for the first time, I swung by to drop off some chocolates for the Sa who helped me get the bag then headed to Chanel to order a bag for a friend who lives in the state doesnt have Chanel boutique. I didnt shop in Chanel boutique in years so I picked anyone who wants to make a sale since its gonna be a charge sent. After 15 minutes someone came up and asked me what i was looking for. Then the SA in Chanel looked at my bag and asked "Is it Dior, can I see it?", I put it on the counter so he could have closer look then he said " hmmm, you know it looks like our Chanel boy, I think they copied us !!!", I stared at him and glazed then he knew he shouldnt comment unprofessionally like that so he whispered " I love them both Chanel and Dior" and faked his laugh, I didnt know what else to say ....It wasnt a good experience at all. Wonder if any lady here got the same experience at Chanel while using Diorama?


----------



## MsHermesAU

boboxu said:


> Just got my first Diorama in black grained leather medium size, love it so much and yesterday I took her out for the first time, I swung by to drop off some chocolates for the Sa who helped me get the bag then headed to Chanel to order a bag for a friend who lives in the state doesnt have Chanel boutique. I didnt shop in Chanel boutique in years so I picked anyone who wants to make a sale since its gonna be a charge sent. After 15 minutes someone came up and asked me what i was looking for. Then the SA in Chanel looked at my bag and asked "Is it Dior, can I see it?", I put it on the counter so he could have closer look then he said " hmmm, you know it looks like our Chanel boy, I think they copied us !!!", I stared at him and glazed then he knew he shouldnt comment unprofessionally like that so he whispered " I love them both Chanel and Dior" and faked his laugh, I didnt know what else to say ....It wasnt a good experience at all. Wonder if any lady here got the same experience at Chanel while using Diorama?



Oh no! I wouldn't take it too much to heart if I were you. I think perhaps Chanel are a bit jealous over how well the Diorama is doing  I think it's ridiculous for anyone to say Dior has "copied" the Chanel boy- brands other than Chanel are entitled to sell small leather bags with metal chain straps too!

I had quite an opposite experience with my Diorama over the weekend. I was sitting in a cafe with DH and a male waiter came up and started gushing about how beautiful my silver bag was (he had no idea of the brand or anything). It was very funny!

We then popped into Gucci quickly to look at men's shoes and a young SA ran over to me and said "I LOVE your silver Dior Diorama", she then begged me to touch it (no joke), saying how she's been dying to see one in person and asked where, when and how I got it. She got very excited, and it sounded like she had been trying to find one for herself. It was actually quite awkward- we were in the middle of the Gucci store and the SA was gushing on about Dior LOL. I tried to change the topic to talk about one of the Gucci bags nearby, and she ignored me and kept talking about the Diorama!

I own bags from several other brands, but no one has ever approached me like this before to comment on one. It was very entertaining to have it happen twice in the space of an hour!  I'm so glad it happened in front of DH - he would never have believed me otherwise! He doesn't "get" my love of handbags.


----------



## averagejoe

boboxu said:


> Just got my first Diorama in black grained leather medium size, love it so much and yesterday I took her out for the first time, I swung by to drop off some chocolates for the Sa who helped me get the bag then headed to Chanel to order a bag for a friend who lives in the state doesnt have Chanel boutique. I didnt shop in Chanel boutique in years so I picked anyone who wants to make a sale since its gonna be a charge sent. After 15 minutes someone came up and asked me what i was looking for. Then the SA in Chanel looked at my bag and asked "Is it Dior, can I see it?", I put it on the counter so he could have closer look then he said " hmmm, you know it looks like our Chanel boy, I think they copied us !!!", I stared at him and glazed then he knew he shouldnt comment unprofessionally like that so he whispered " I love them both Chanel and Dior" and faked his laugh, I didnt know what else to say ....It wasnt a good experience at all. Wonder if any lady here got the same experience at Chanel while using Diorama?



Whoa! That's unprofessional on the part of the SA. It is insulting and inappropriate. He should keep such opinions to himself. And what he said afterwards to redeem himself is too late.

What he saw actually is a competitive bag with a more attractive price point which many people here agree is better value for your money than the Boy Chanel.


----------



## averagejoe

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh no! I wouldn't take it too much to heart if I were you. I think perhaps Chanel are a bit jealous over how well the Diorama is doing  I think it's ridiculous for anyone to say Dior has "copied" the Chanel boy- brands other than Chanel are entitled to sell small leather bags with metal chain straps too!
> 
> I had quite an opposite experience with my Diorama over the weekend. I was sitting in a cafe with DH and a male waiter came up and started gushing about how beautiful my silver bag was (he had no idea of the brand or anything). It was very funny!
> 
> We then popped into Gucci quickly to look at men's shoes and a young SA ran over to me and said "I LOVE your silver Dior Diorama", she then begged me to touch it (no joke), saying how she's been dying to see one in person and asked where, when and how I got it. She got very excited, and it sounded like she had been trying to find one for herself. It was actually quite awkward- we were in the middle of the Gucci store and the SA was gushing on about Dior LOL. I tried to change the topic to talk about one of the Gucci bags nearby, and she ignored me and kept talking about the Diorama!
> 
> I own bags from several other brands, but no one has ever approached me like this before to comment on one. It was very entertaining to have it happen twice in the space of an hour!  I'm so glad it happened in front of DH - he would never have believed me otherwise! He doesn't "get" my love of handbags.



This is a good story!


----------



## chicinthecity777

boboxu said:


> Just got my first Diorama in black grained leather medium size, love it so much and yesterday I took her out for the first time, I swung by to drop off some chocolates for the Sa who helped me get the bag then headed to Chanel to order a bag for a friend who lives in the state doesnt have Chanel boutique. I didnt shop in Chanel boutique in years so I picked anyone who wants to make a sale since its gonna be a charge sent. After 15 minutes someone came up and asked me what i was looking for. Then the SA in Chanel looked at my bag and asked "Is it Dior, can I see it?", I put it on the counter so he could have closer look then he said " hmmm, you know it looks like our Chanel boy, I think they copied us !!!", I stared at him and glazed then he knew he shouldnt comment unprofessionally like that so he whispered " I love them both Chanel and Dior" and faked his laugh, I didnt know what else to say ....It wasnt a good experience at all. Wonder if any lady here got the same experience at Chanel while using Diorama?



I wouldn't worry about it. He sounded jealous and sour to me.


----------



## Slut4Lux

very silly question to ask, but is the Diorama as sturdy as the Boy Chanel? I want to use this as a travel bag -- the Boy has a very thick sturdy chain with solid closure. Is it my imagination or is the Dior chain much thinner? Would it hold up just as well?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slut4Lux said:


> very silly question to ask, but is the Diorama as sturdy as the Boy Chanel? I want to use this as a travel bag -- the Boy has a very thick sturdy chain with solid closure. Is it my imagination or is the Dior chain much thinner? Would it hold up just as well?


You would have no trouble using the diorama when travelling. The chain is not thinner but is very cleverly engineered. Some of the links are hollow which reduces the weight, however the design is very robust.


----------



## Slut4Lux

Mooshooshoo said:


> You would have no trouble using the diorama when travelling. The chain is not thinner but is very cleverly engineered. Some of the links are hollow which reduces the weight, however the design is very robust.



perfect thanks a bunch!! :buttercup::blossom:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slut4Lux said:


> perfect thanks a bunch!! :buttercup::blossom:


You're most welcome


----------



## leechiyong

MsHermesAU said:


> I think it's ridiculous for anyone to say Dior has "copied" the Chanel boy- brands other than Chanel are entitled to sell small leather bags with metal chain straps too!



This times a million.  Any chain flap bag is a Chanel "copy" and any top handle or belted tote is an Hermes "copy."  Nevermind the hardware is different, the detailing and stitching is different, and there are at least a half dozen unique details to an individual house.  

I'm tempted to start responding to people and ask "how so?" and hear their basic answers, then point out all the differences, but alas, I hold my tongue.


----------



## ThisVNchick

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh no! I wouldn't take it too much to heart if I were you. I think perhaps Chanel are a bit jealous over how well the Diorama is doing  I think it's ridiculous for anyone to say Dior has "copied" the Chanel boy- brands other than Chanel are entitled to sell small leather bags with metal chain straps too!
> 
> I had quite an opposite experience with my Diorama over the weekend. I was sitting in a cafe with DH and a male waiter came up and started gushing about how beautiful my silver bag was (he had no idea of the brand or anything). It was very funny!
> 
> We then popped into Gucci quickly to look at men's shoes and a young SA ran over to me and said "I LOVE your silver Dior Diorama", she then begged me to touch it (no joke), saying how she's been dying to see one in person and asked where, when and how I got it. She got very excited, and it sounded like she had been trying to find one for herself. It was actually quite awkward- we were in the middle of the Gucci store and the SA was gushing on about Dior LOL. I tried to change the topic to talk about one of the Gucci bags nearby, and she ignored me and kept talking about the Diorama!
> 
> I own bags from several other brands, but no one has ever approached me like this before to comment on one. It was very entertaining to have it happen twice in the space of an hour!  I'm so glad it happened in front of DH - he would never have believed me otherwise! He doesn't "get" my love of handbags.



LOL that silver bag really does get everyone's attention. I've had that happen to me countless times. Everyone just gets so drawn to it and ALWAYS has to reach out and try to touch it (without my permission). The reason (and I've had this told to me more than once): "I just wanted to see if it was leather or metal".


----------



## ThisVNchick

boboxu said:


> Just got my first Diorama in black grained leather medium size, love it so much and yesterday I took her out for the first time, I swung by to drop off some chocolates for the Sa who helped me get the bag then headed to Chanel to order a bag for a friend who lives in the state doesnt have Chanel boutique. I didnt shop in Chanel boutique in years so I picked anyone who wants to make a sale since its gonna be a charge sent. After 15 minutes someone came up and asked me what i was looking for. Then the SA in Chanel looked at my bag and asked "Is it Dior, can I see it?", I put it on the counter so he could have closer look then he said " hmmm, you know it looks like our Chanel boy, I think they copied us !!!", I stared at him and glazed then he knew he shouldnt comment unprofessionally like that so he whispered " I love them both Chanel and Dior" and faked his laugh, I didnt know what else to say ....It wasnt a good experience at all. Wonder if any lady here got the same experience at Chanel while using Diorama?



I haven't, but I now own both, the Chanel Le Boy and the Dior Diorama. If any Chanel SA dared to say something about the Diorama, simple and frank, I would just tell them that the Diorama is much better made bag than the Chanel Le Boy. Perhaps had Chanel designed a better constructed bag to start, I wouldn't have had to buy a Diorama to compare and KNOW the difference. Obviously, paying more doesn't always get you the better product. And that is the absolute truth. 

As long as you love it, it doesn't really matter. And in all honesty, I haven't touched my Boy since getting my Diorama.


----------



## honey

Dido! SAs from all brands ask me about my Diorama. Some even attempt to manhandle it. lol Strangers have stopped me to ask about it.


----------



## MsHermesAU

averagejoe said:


> This is a good story!



Thank you averagejoe  It was a very funny morning!



leechiyong said:


> This times a million.  Any chain flap bag is a Chanel "copy" and any top handle or belted tote is an Hermes "copy."  Nevermind the hardware is different, the detailing and stitching is different, and there are at least a half dozen unique details to an individual house.
> 
> I'm tempted to start responding to people and ask "how so?" and hear their basic answers, then point out all the differences, but alas, I hold my tongue.



I totally agree! There are plenty of brands that make similar styles of bags. I'm glad Chanel finally has some competition. It might force them to improve the quality of their craftsmanship. 



ThisVNchick said:


> LOL that silver bag really does get everyone's attention. I've had that happen to me countless times. Everyone just gets so drawn to it and ALWAYS has to reach out and try to touch it (without my permission). The reason (and I've had this told to me more than once): "I just wanted to see if it was leather or metal".



I think the "metal look" makes it really appealing to males as well. I swear just as many men as women were eyeballing my Diorama (if not more) 



honey said:


> Dido! SAs from all brands ask me about my Diorama. Some even attempt to manhandle it. lol Strangers have stopped me to ask about it.


----------



## leechiyong

MsHermesAU said:


> I totally agree! There are plenty of brands that make similar styles of bags.



I definitely like having options.  Each house has their own subtle details and take on each bag shape and it just means more to covet.


----------



## honu

ThisVNchick said:


> I haven't, but I now own both, the Chanel Le Boy and the Dior Diorama. If any Chanel SA dared to say something about the Diorama, simple and frank, I would just tell them that the Diorama is much better made bag than the Chanel Le Boy. Perhaps had Chanel designed a better constructed bag to start, I wouldn't have had to buy a Diorama to compare and KNOW the difference. Obviously, paying more doesn't always get you the better product. And that is the absolute truth.
> 
> As long as you love it, it doesn't really matter. And in all honesty, I haven't touched my Boy since getting my Diorama.



After I came back from Vegas, I passed by the Chanel store and examine the Boy - the Diorama is definitely better made than the Boy. I have several Chanel bags (Reissues, medium classic flap) from a few years ago and they are definitely better made than the Boy. I agree with you that paying more doesn't get you the better product!


----------



## tiffany089

i really want this to be my next bag. i don't own any bags from dior, so i'm not very familiar with them, but how much are the diorama bags currently priced? do they have price increases yearly?


----------



## Anteya

trc said:


> That's cute too! I just have a thing with mini/small bag. I just saw a girl posted her Diorama WOC on another thread and I'm in loooove!!! She could even put a lipstick and few more things in it! And it's less than half a price of Chanel WOC. :greengrin::greengrin:



Dior WOC very good in size, not less than Chanel! But the price is very very nice!!!  I loved the grainy calfskin pink color!!




averagejoe said:


> Looks so chic on you!



Thanks so much! I'm absolutley IN LOVE!


----------



## Anteya

boboxu said:


> Just got my first Diorama in black grained leather medium size, love it so much and yesterday I took her out for the first time, I swung by to drop off some chocolates for the Sa who helped me get the bag then headed to Chanel to order a bag for a friend who lives in the state doesnt have Chanel boutique. I didnt shop in Chanel boutique in years so I picked anyone who wants to make a sale since its gonna be a charge sent. After 15 minutes someone came up and asked me what i was looking for. Then the SA in Chanel looked at my bag and asked "Is it Dior, can I see it?", I put it on the counter so he could have closer look then he said " hmmm, you know it looks like our Chanel boy, I think they copied us !!!", I stared at him and glazed then he knew he shouldnt comment unprofessionally like that so he whispered " I love them both Chanel and Dior" and faked his laugh, I didnt know what else to say ....It wasnt a good experience at all. Wonder if any lady here got the same experience at Chanel while using Diorama?



I'm sure CA in Chanel was jealous!!! I think he really wanted to buy a Diorama, but... he works in Chanel and can't do it!!)) The Diorama looks very cool and luxury, it is impossible not to want her)) And it does not matter what it is similar or not similar in shape, because the quality and design all elements it's just the BOMB!! :sunnies


----------



## ThisVNchick

honu said:


> After I came back from Vegas, I passed by the Chanel store and examine the Boy - the Diorama is definitely better made than the Boy. I have several Chanel bags (Reissues, medium classic flap) from a few years ago and they are definitely better made than the Boy. I agree with you that paying more doesn't get you the better product!




Old Chanel flaps are made of better quality than the new series ones! All you're buying now is the brand/name and not truly for quality. It's such a shame.


----------



## skyqueen

ThisVNchick said:


> I haven't, but I now own both, the Chanel Le Boy and the Dior Diorama. If any Chanel SA dared to say something about the Diorama, simple and frank, I would just tell them that the Diorama is much better made bag than the Chanel Le Boy. Perhaps had Chanel designed a better constructed bag to start, I wouldn't have had to buy a Diorama to compare and KNOW the difference. Obviously, paying more doesn't always get you the better product. And that is the absolute truth.
> 
> As long as you love it, it doesn't really matter. And in all honesty, I haven't touched my Boy since getting my Diorama.


Good to know...just love your Diorama. Enjoy!


----------



## rk4265

Anyone ready? I couldn't resist and feel so lucky to be able to find this piece.


----------



## rk4265




----------



## rk4265

I am so in love


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3079682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love



Congratulations!!! It's truly gorgeous! No wonder you're so in love


----------



## honu

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3079682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love




Love, Love, LOVE!!! 

Congratulations on getting that beautiful bag!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3079682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love




Loveeee!! I've thought about getting another one [emoji12] from this collection. They're all so pretty!


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! It's truly gorgeous! No wonder you're so in love







honu said:


> Love, Love, LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting that beautiful bag!!!







ThisVNchick said:


> Loveeee!! I've thought about getting another one [emoji12] from this collection. They're all so pretty!




Thank you guys!


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> Loveeee!! I've thought about getting another one [emoji12] from this collection. They're all so pretty!




You are crazy! I forbid you to get more dioramas!!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]. I need to see your collection so I can drool like one of your pups.


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> You are crazy! I forbid you to get more dioramas!!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]. I need to see your collection so I can drool like one of your pups.



Thanks for the support! It's not very often that you see someone NOT enabling a bag addict LOL But in any case, I think all of the restock bags are gone now. 

I think my collection might disappoint some; I've been trying to be very good lately (if that's even believable).

BTW did you go for the medium or small? I couldn't tell from your picture.


----------



## Miss H

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3079682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love



This looks very nice, congrats!
This style is growing on me... I'm a big Chanel Boy fan, own many colors and always thought that Diorama is a copy of the Chanel Boy but I am switching slowly to Dior handbags lately... 

Anybody know where I can find this color, I don't know where to search.
Would appreciate any lead.


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the support! It's not very often that you see someone NOT enabling a bag addict LOL But in any case, I think all of the restock bags are gone now.
> 
> I think my collection might disappoint some; I've been trying to be very good lately (if that's even believable).
> 
> BTW did you go for the medium or small? I couldn't tell from your picture.




I know I can't believe I said that myself! Lol. The bags are all gone. I was trying for a medium but I was very specific about the blue. Only blue would do, so I had to settle for the mini. I think I would upgrade giving the chance (none) but surprising I'm very happy with the small size. I have so many big bags. It's nice to carry small.


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> I know I can't believe I said that myself! Lol. The bags are all gone. I was trying for a medium but I was very specific about the blue. Only blue would do, so I had to settle for the mini. I think I would upgrade giving the chance (none) but surprising I'm very happy with the small size. I have so many big bags. It's nice to carry small.




The BG SA told me on IG that he's getting a restock soon! Not sure if that changes anything, might be worth holding onto this one, not use it, and wait for the size that you wanted. 

Didn't know you were looking for one! I posted two weeks ago (?) that a medium blue was available with no reservations. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> This looks very nice, congrats!
> This style is growing on me... I'm a big Chanel Boy fan, own many colors and always thought that Diorama is a copy of the Chanel Boy but I am switching slowly to Dior handbags lately...
> 
> Anybody know where I can find this color, I don't know where to search.
> Would appreciate any lead.




Call your local dior store. It's the copper micro cannage diorama. They will look it up in their system. If you don't have a local one, call any nationwide   good luck! They are super hard to come by and special! Btw I though the same about the diorama when I first saw it come out, but I don't think thAt anymore. [emoji6]


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> The BG SA told me on IG that he's getting a restock soon! Not sure if that changes anything, might be worth holding onto this one, not use it, and wait for the size that you wanted.
> 
> Didn't know you were looking for one! I posted two weeks ago (?) that a medium blue was available with no reservations. I'll keep an eye out.




I got the same bg info! That one sold out within a minute! They said they might get a silver soon (spoke to her 2 days ago) but I want the blue. You heard that blue restock? Or any.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> This looks very nice, congrats!
> This style is growing on me... I'm a big Chanel Boy fan, own many colors and always thought that Diorama is a copy of the Chanel Boy but I am switching slowly to Dior handbags lately...
> 
> Anybody know where I can find this color, I don't know where to search.
> Would appreciate any lead.




This color had the least stock. I would just call the bigger stores: NYC (don't call BG they didn't order it) and Las Vegas. Your best chances are with those flagship stores.


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> I got the same bg info! That one sold out within a minute! They said they might get a silver soon (spoke to her 2 days ago) but I want the blue. You heard that blue restock? Or any.




I was told a small pink and something else was coming in but they don't know for sure. He said Paris will occasionally surprise them with new stock.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the support! It's not very often that you see someone NOT enabling a bag addict LOL But in any case, I think all of the restock bags are gone now.
> 
> I think my collection might disappoint some; I've been trying to be very good lately (if that's even believable).
> 
> BTW did you go for the medium or small? I couldn't tell from your picture.



Your collection will not disappoint. I'm sure it will give us incredible pieces to drool and dream about


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> I was told a small pink and something else was coming in but they don't know for sure. He said Paris will occasionally surprise them with new stock.




Oh nice, maybe I'll get lucky .


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Btw I though the same about the diorama when I first saw it come out, but I don't think thAt anymore. [emoji6]



Me too. Come to think of it, Dior has differentiated it substantially from the Chanel. Even though the general shape and style has some similarities, everything from the way it is structured (just compare the way the base of the two bags look and you'll see how different they are) to the chain is different. As an added feature, the flap won't crease unlike the Boy Chanel when the bag is full, due to the way the strap is attached to the bag as well as the reinforcements inside the flap.


----------



## Miss H

rk4265 said:


> Call your local dior store. It's the copper micro cannage diorama. They will look it up in their system. If you don't have a local one, call any nationwide   good luck! They are super hard to come by and special! Btw I though the same about the diorama when I first saw it come out, but I don't think thAt anymore. [emoji6]



Thank you for your input. I just called my local boutique and they say that they only ordered this color in the small size, no medium? 
I want this in medium. Any Lady in Europe knows if this copper color exists in the medium size? If there is one somewhere, I can try seeking a PS or have family member help me get it.
TIA.


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> This color had the least stock. I would just call the bigger stores: NYC (don't call BG they didn't order it) and Las Vegas. Your best chances are with those flagship stores.



OK! Thanks a lot, will be calling NYC and Vegas stores, hope I can get this in the medium size.


----------



## averagejoe

Miss H said:


> Thank you for your input. I just called my local boutique and they say that they only ordered this color in the small size, no medium?
> I want this in medium. Any Lady in Europe knows if this copper color exists in the medium size? If there is one somewhere, I can try seeking a PS or have family member help me get it.
> TIA.



Unfortunately I have not seen this in a medium size. Only the small or even smaller. Maybe Europe has a medium. It wouldn't hurt to give Dior international customer service a call to see if such a style was made, and which boutique carries it.


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> Thank you for your input. I just called my local boutique and they say that they only ordered this color in the small size, no medium?
> I want this in medium. Any Lady in Europe knows if this copper color exists in the medium size? If there is one somewhere, I can try seeking a PS or have family member help me get it.
> TIA.




If you have a ps try it if have someone call their store in their country and ask! Go for it, you have nothing to lose by trying


----------



## Miss H

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately I have not seen this in a medium size. Only the small or even smaller. Maybe Europe has a medium. It wouldn't hurt to give Dior international customer service a call to see if such a style was made, and which boutique carries it.



Ohhh... So the SA was right about the size.  
Looks like I have to actively search in Europe then. Thank you, will try Dior CS and see.


----------



## Miss H

rk4265 said:


> If you have a ps try it if have someone call their store in their country and ask! Go for it, you have nothing to lose by trying



I don't have a PS, people talk a lot about PS, so I thought I might resort to one if I can't find this medium size here. Thank you again.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately I have not seen this in a medium size. Only the small or even smaller. Maybe Europe has a medium. It wouldn't hurt to give Dior international customer service a call to see if such a style was made, and which boutique carries it.







Miss H said:


> Ohhh... So the SA was right about the size.
> Looks like I have to actively search in Europe then. Thank you, will try Dior CS and see.




From what I know, copper was only made in small and mini. I don't believe the European market is any different.


----------



## Miss H

I just did some search online and now I'm unsure about the sizes, please help.
I like Chanel Boy in the old medium size the most, is Diorama size small or medium closest to the old medium Boy?


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> From what I know, copper was only made in small and mini. I don't believe the European market is any different.



Thank you. I might have to settle for the small then... would you say this size is closer to Chanel old medium or small Boy?


----------



## rk4265

The small chanel boy is 4.5 by 8 by 3. The small diorama is Dimensions: 8.4 by 5.1 by 3. So a little bit bigger.


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> Thank you. I might have to settle for the small then... would you say this size is closer to Chanel old medium or small Boy?


Here are the measurements
The small chanel boy is 4.5 by 8 by 3. The small diorama is Dimensions: 8.4 by 5.1 by 3. So a little bit bigger.


----------



## Miss H

rk4265 said:


> Here are the measurements
> The small chanel boy is 4.5 by 8 by 3. The small diorama is Dimensions: 8.4 by 5.1 by 3. So a little bit bigger.



Thank you very much for the dimensions. Hmmm... so this small Diorama is in between the small and old medium Boy. 
I'm gonna stop by a Dior boutique and see if there's any small I can try to make sure it will work for me.


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> Thank you very much for the dimensions. Hmmm... so this small Diorama is in between the small and old medium Boy.
> I'm gonna stop by a Dior boutique and see if there's any small I can try to make sure it will work for me.




What a great idea, and go from there.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Miss H said:


> This looks very nice, congrats!
> This style is growing on me... I'm a big Chanel Boy fan, own many colors and always thought that Diorama is a copy of the Chanel Boy but I am switching slowly to Dior handbags lately...
> 
> Anybody know where I can find this color, I don't know where to search.
> Would appreciate any lead.



I'm with you! I would've LOVED a medium Diorama in this copper colour! The small size is just too tiny for me...


----------



## casseyelsie

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3079682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love




Such a beauty! Congrats


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Miss H said:


> Thank you for your input. I just called my local boutique and they say that they only ordered this color in the small size, no medium?
> I want this in medium. Any Lady in Europe knows if this copper color exists in the medium size? If there is one somewhere, I can try seeking a PS or have family member help me get it.
> TIA.


Sorry but the Orange (Ref: MK10) was only released in the UK in mini & small sizes.

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ama-bag-in-orange-perforated-calfskin-6-18624

 I don't know if the rest of Europe received a larger size?


----------



## Miss H

MsHermesAU said:


> I'm with you! I would've LOVED a medium  Diorama in this copper colour! The small size is just too tiny for  me...





Mooshooshoo said:


> Sorry but the Orange (Ref: MK10) was only released in the UK in mini & small sizes.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ama-bag-in-orange-perforated-calfskin-6-18624
> 
> I don't know if the rest of Europe received a larger size?



This is such a bummer. I did more search, and I don't think the small will be good enough for me.

Could any of you Ladies and Gents, Dior experts would help me with the dimensions of the medium size for this micro cannage style?
I'm getting confused as it seems the leather Diorama have different dimensions than the micro cannage?

I might have to settle for another color in the medium size and after calling a few stores, one of them seems to have one medium but the dimensions the SA gave me are 9.5" x 5" at $3300, does this sound correct for a medium?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> This is such a bummer. I did more search, and I don't think the small will be good enough for me.
> 
> Could any of you Ladies and Gents, Dior experts would help me with the dimensions of the medium size for this micro cannage style?
> I'm getting confused as it seems the leather Diorama have different dimensions than the micro cannage?
> 
> I might have to settle for another color in the medium size and after calling a few stores, one of them seems to have one medium but the dimensions the SA gave me are 9.5" x 5" at $3300, does this sound correct for a medium?



The regular leather and the micro cannage should have the same dimension. I have both styles and will take pics for you later tonight when I get home. But the medium is around 9.75 x 6.5. It's a good size, comparable to the new medium Boy. Price tag at $3300 is for the mini cannage, the regular ones are a bit less I am told (both of my bags are not of the regular design so I bought both for $3300 each).


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> The regular leather and the micro cannage should have the same dimension. I have both styles and will take pics for you later tonight when I get home. But the medium is around 9.75 x 6.5. It's a good size, comparable to the new medium Boy. Price tag at $3300 is for the mini cannage, the regular ones are a bit less I am told (both of my bags are not of the regular design so I bought both for $3300 each).



Thank you for your response. This is so confusing as I insisted I wanted a medium and this SA told me she has the last one in the country and it's $3300 and dimensions are about $9.5 x 5....


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> Thank you for your response. This is so confusing as I insisted I wanted a medium and this SA told me she has the last one in the country and it's $3300 and dimensions are about $9.5 x 5....




If it's a mini cannage and its $3300 it's extremely likely a medium and she's wrong about the measurements. I always go by the price tag- it's hard to mix up the sizes and style once you know the price but I've had SAs quote me the wrong sizes one too many times.


----------



## lukrezia78

I was told by the customer service that the metallic dioramas in all sizes are sold out all over Europe. It is hard to believe, they should have been restocked. Does any body have more info?


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> If it's a mini cannage and its $3300 it's extremely likely a medium and she's wrong about the measurements. I always go by the price tag- it's hard to mix up the sizes and style once you know the price but I've had SAs quote me the wrong sizes one too many times.



I agree, it's same for Chanel SAs, they don't know what they say, that's why I always double check.

Can you please tell me the price of the medium size so I just asked for one with that price tag, instead of saying I want medium size.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> I agree, it's same for Chanel SAs, they don't know what they say, that's why I always double check.
> 
> Can you please tell me the price of the medium size so I just asked for one with that price tag, instead of saying I want medium size.




I don't know the price for the medium in the regular leather but in the mini cannage, it is $3300.

I've attached a photo of the price tag for you- it's from my silver mini cannage.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Here are the comparison of the mini cannage and my black lamb sequins, both medium sized.


----------



## Miss H

Thank you so much for the pictures. OK! I think I got confused with the wording of this style.
The style I want is the micro cannage, you call it mini cannage, so I thought you were saying mini size cost $3300. I got you now, this is the style I want and the size I want which is medium. I don't want the all leather Diorama.
So the SA was right about size, now decisions... decisions... How I wish I could get this in the copper color. 
Someone just said earlier that this style sold out in Europe, I must decide soon then if I want to get this.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures. OK! I think I got confused with the wording of this style.
> The style I want is the micro cannage, you call it mini cannage, so I thought you were saying mini size cost $3300. I got you now, this is the style I want and the size I want which is medium. I don't want the all leather Diorama.
> So the SA was right about size, now decisions... decisions... How I wish I could get this in the copper color.
> Someone just said earlier that this style sold out in Europe, I must decide soon then if I want to get this.




You're also quite limited in color. Dior sent a restock 2 weeks ago and I've been told lots of mediums are gone. There might be another one coming in, but that's a risk you have to take.

Edit: just contacted my trusty SA who said the system is only showing one orange small left in the company. If that SA has a medium, you should consider it. Although, when I was searching, my SA said none left, I called Boca and they said they had a medium and when I was getting ready to hand over my cc, she then said she'll ship it when it comes in, that I was putting down a deposit for a possibly reservation -_- the nerve of these SAs as they're trying to secure a sale!


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> You're also quite limited in color. Dior sent a restock 2 weeks ago and I've been told lots of mediums are gone. There might be another one coming in, but that's a risk you have to take.
> 
> Edit: just contacted my trusty SA who said the system is only showing one orange small left in the company. If that SA has a medium, you should consider it. Although, when I was searching, my SA said none left, I called Boca and they said they had a medium and when I was getting ready to hand over my cc, she then said she'll ship it when it comes in, that I was putting down a deposit for a possibly reservation -_- the nerve of these SAs as they're trying to secure a sale!



No she doesn't have the orange/copper in medium, otherwise I would have bought it in a heartbeat. No copper anywhere in medium, so I have to settle for silver...


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> No she doesn't have the orange/copper in medium, otherwise I would have bought it in a heartbeat. No copper anywhere in medium, so I have to settle for silver...




Lol you're chasing a dream. Copper was never made in medium, just small and mini.


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> Lol you're chasing a dream. Copper was never made in medium, just small and mini.



I know right... it's always like that... you can never get what you really want.
Ohh well, silver might be my first Diorama, I'm tempted cos price is so affordable compared to the Boy!

Thank you again.


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> I know right... it's always like that... you can never get what you really want.
> Ohh well, silver might be my first Diorama, I'm tempted cos price is so affordable compared to the Boy!
> 
> Thank you again.



Whatever you get you won't regret it


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> You're also quite limited in color. Dior sent a restock 2 weeks ago and I've been told lots of mediums are gone. There might be another one coming in, but that's a risk you have to take.
> 
> Edit: just contacted my trusty SA who said the system is only showing one orange small left in the company. If that SA has a medium, you should consider it. Although, when I was searching, my SA said none left, I called Boca and they said they had a medium and when I was getting ready to hand over my cc, she then said she'll ship it when it comes in, that I was putting down a deposit for a possibly reservation -_- the nerve of these SAs as they're trying to secure a sale!


Hi! can you do me a favor and ask if your sa can locate a medium blue in the company? Thank you!,


----------



## MsHermesAU

Miss H said:


> No she doesn't have the orange/copper in medium, otherwise I would have bought it in a heartbeat. No copper anywhere in medium, so I have to settle for silver...



Don't worry.... if you get the silver I don't think you will stay disappointed for long (and I bet there are thousands of people who WISH they were able to get their hands on a silver one, let alone 'settle' for it)  It is a truly stunning bag. I agree a medium copper would've been lovely, but I still think the design is best suited to silver


----------



## averagejoe

Miss H said:


> I know right... it's always like that... you can never get what you really want.
> Ohh well, silver might be my first Diorama, I'm tempted cos price is so affordable compared to the Boy!
> 
> Thank you again.



Last week, the Dior SoHo store had one silver medium in stock. Get it before it sells (unless it's sold already). I didn't see any at the East 57th Street boutique.


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> Hi! can you do me a favor and ask if your sa can locate a medium blue in the company? Thank you!,




There are none at the moment but I did ask her to alert me if pink or blue come in. I'll let you know as well. She said nothing has come in since 2 weeks ago  I hope they restock!


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> There are none at the moment but I did ask her to alert me if pink or blue come in. I'll let you know as well. She said nothing has come in since 2 weeks ago  I hope they restock!


Thanks again,!


----------



## Miss H

rk4265 said:


> Whatever you get you won't regret it





MsHermesAU said:


> Don't worry.... if you get the silver I don't  think you will stay disappointed for long (and I bet there are  thousands of people who WISH they were able to get their hands on a  silver one, let alone 'settle' for it)   It is a truly stunning bag. I agree a medium copper would've been  lovely, but I still think the design is best suited to silver





averagejoe said:


> Last week, the Dior SoHo store had  one silver medium in stock. Get it before it sells (unless it's sold  already). I didn't see any at the East 57th Street boutique.



Thank you all for chiming in, I couldn't resist so I just paid for this over the phone, will get it next week, YAY! I hope I'll love this silver, it does look lovely from ThisVNchick's pictures as well as other pictures I have seen so far.
I still want to get something in the copper color though, was thinking either another Diorama small size or the wallet with chain. I asked the SA who helped me today to check for a wallet in copper, but she didn't see any. 

AJ the medium silver from Soho must have sold cos my local boutique told me everything is sold out in this metallic micro cannage, no size left in any color? They didn't even want to check their system for me. I bought mine from Bloomies.

The boutique did say that are expecting a shipment in October, there will be silver and pink, no blue nor copper and they are taking names as quantity is very limited.


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> There are none at the moment but I did ask her to alert me if pink or blue come in. I'll let you know as well. She said nothing has come in since 2 weeks ago  I hope they restock!



Boutiques are expecting a shipment in October, there will be pink and silver mostly in size medium. My boutique said no blue as they have sold what they have planned and won't be producing more blue (not sure how true this is).

Could you please PM me your contact for the small copper Diorama? My boutique said, no color left in any size and won't check their system for me.


----------



## averagejoe

Miss H said:


> AJ the medium silver from Soho must have sold cos my local boutique told me everything is sold out in this metallic micro cannage, no size left in any color? They didn't even want to check their system for me. I bought mine from Bloomies.



Although it is likely that it has sold already, it wouldn't hurt to give the SoHo boutique a call. Some SAs may be under the impression that they are sold out, but I saw the bag for sure.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> Boutiques are expecting a shipment in October, there will be pink and silver mostly in size medium. My boutique said no blue as they have sold what they have planned and won't be producing more blue (not sure how true this is).
> 
> Could you please PM me your contact for the small copper Diorama? My boutique said, no color left in any size and won't check their system for me.




My SA doesn't have it in the boutique. She said she briefly checked and it showed one left but when anything says "1" in the system it could mean that it sold recently and the system hasn't updated yet. I'll still PM you and see if she can help you locate it. 

You should also call Saks/Bloomies/Barneys. They also get different shipments than the boutiques (boutiques and department stores apparently have different buyers so quantities are different). The boutique might not get any more shipments of blue (they didn't this last restock) but BG certainly had one and i was offered but (stupidly) passed. My SA at Saks and BG are now checking with the buyer to see what she can do. The last time I thought they were sold out, my boutique SA did the same thing (reached out to the buyer) and she was able to get Paris to send the silver for me. I think if you push hard enough or even leave a deposit, it might make a difference. 

I don't think these will be restocked in October. The boutique will be stocked with fall/winter by then and prefall will be long gone. I do think a few more will be trickling in up until September but probably not pass that point.


----------



## Miss H

Thank you AJ and TVNC, I'll try calling more boutiques/stores to see if I could get this elusive copper in the small size or wallet with chain. I didn't know Barneys has Dior, I just never shop at Barneys.

Bloomies said there will be a mint green color coming for Fall...


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> Thank you AJ and TVNC, I'll try calling more boutiques/stores to see if I could get this elusive copper in the small size or wallet with chain. I didn't know Barneys has Dior, I just never shop at Barneys.
> 
> Bloomies said there will be a mint green color coming for Fall...



That sounds so weird. Usually all limited releases are released together. I have never seen Dior space out a release 6 months apart for an exact some style/design bag in a different color. Maybe the SA was referring to a mint green color being offered in perhaps the regular calf Diorama? I know theres a mix green and pink camouflage python Diorama coming for fall but definitely did not see anything in the fall/winter look book that was green for the micro cannage line. I was told micro cannage was strictly pre-fall and capsule closes some time in September. 

Did you manage to get the mini copper?


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> That sounds so weird. Usually all limited releases are released together. I have never seen Dior space out a release 6 months apart for an exact some style/design bag in a different color. Maybe the SA was referring to a mint green color being offered in perhaps the regular calf Diorama? I know theres a mix green and pink camouflage python Diorama coming for fall but definitely did not see anything in the fall/winter look book that was green for the micro cannage line. I was told micro cannage was strictly pre-fall and capsule closes some time in September.
> 
> Did you manage to get the mini copper?



I wouldn't be surprised if the SA is wrong as TPFers always know better than SAs...
But that's what she told me when I asked if there will be other colors besides the ones we know and she said mint green.

I haven't contacted your SA yet for the mini copper, doing it now.


----------



## Miss H

rk4265 said:


> Hi! can you do me a favor and ask if your sa can locate a medium blue in the company? Thank you!,



My Saks handbags SA, who is very knowledgeable and pro-active about all styles just told me that he is expecting a delivery for Oct and there will be blue, pink and silver for med Diorama, if you make a deposit with him, you are guaranteed to get one.
Let me know if you need my SA contact.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss H said:


> My Saks handbags SA, who is very knowledgeable and pro-active about all styles just told me that he is expecting a delivery for Oct and there will be blue, pink and silver for med Diorama, if you make a deposit with him, you are guaranteed to get one.
> Let me know if you need my SA contact.



I'm torn if I should buy a blue one


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> My Saks handbags SA, who is very knowledgeable and pro-active about all styles just told me that he is expecting a delivery for Oct and there will be blue, pink and silver for med Diorama, if you make a deposit with him, you are guaranteed to get one.
> Let me know if you need my SA contact.




Wow, which Saks? I always hear something different


----------



## Miss H

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm torn if I should buy a blue one



Haha! If I can't get anything copper... I'm debating getting either blue or pink but I'm waiting for the silver to arrive first to see if I love this style enough to get another color.


----------



## Miss H

rk4265 said:


> Wow, which Saks? I always hear something different



PMing you his contact.


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> PMing you his contact.




Thank you sweetie, will contact my sa first and if she can't then I'll call him. [emoji6]


----------



## Miss H

Yes of course. Definitely, do not hesitate to reach out to him if you can't get it from your SA.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Miss H said:


> Boutiques are expecting a shipment in October, there will be pink and silver mostly in size medium. My boutique said no blue as they have sold what they have planned and won't be producing more blue (not sure how true this is).
> 
> Could you please PM me your contact for the small copper Diorama? My boutique said, no color left in any size and won't check their system for me.



How's your search coming along? Let me know if you'd like me to reach out to my SA.


----------



## honu

I'm still dreaming of this bag! I am supposed to wait until my birthday (which is after Christmas) but I'm not sure I can wait that long lol! 

I am trying to remember what the inside of the bag looks like - does it have pockets and a zipper?


----------



## rk4265

honu said:


> I'm still dreaming of this bag! I am supposed to wait until my birthday (which is after Christmas) but I'm not sure I can wait that long lol!
> 
> I am trying to remember what the inside of the bag looks like - does it have pockets and a zipper?


Just a little pocket


----------



## rk4265

Btw my sa confirmed there are no more dioramas coming in. Not in October . They sent out an email for false advertising .


----------



## honu

rk4265 said:


> Just a little pocket



Thank you for letting me know. I was hoping that it would have a zipped pocket - I believe the new medium Boy bag has one.

However that will not deter me from dreaming about this bag!


----------



## Miss H

rk4265 said:


> Btw my sa confirmed there are no more dioramas coming in. Not in October . They sent out an email for false advertising .



That's really odd cos I had 3 different SAs, one from boutique, one from Bloomies and one from Saks, who all told me they are expecting one delivery for Oct? The one from boutique said only silver and pink are coming and they are taking reservation on them.


----------



## Miss H

Aelfaerie said:


> How's your search coming along? Let me know if you'd like me to reach out to my SA.



So far, no luck at all on the copper. All SAs I've contacted only see one mini available. 
I want either one small bag or a wallet with chain in copper.
So please do reach out to your SA for me. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> That's really odd cos I had 3 different SAs, one from boutique, one from Bloomies and one from Saks, who all told me they are expecting one delivery for Oct? The one from boutique said only silver and pink are coming and they are taking reservation on them.




Yeah, I contacted the 2 dior sa and both say that no more. It does seem odd because in October, they will have the new collection. Bg even called
Paris and they said no. I spoke to my Saks sa and the dior stand alone store. I wouldn't take the chance


----------



## honu

I just talked to an SA at Dior boutique. He said that they are sold out of the silver and pink but they are getting a shipment of them in small and medium in October but you need to be put on a reservation list.


----------



## rk4265

Miss H said:


> That's really odd cos I had 3 different SAs, one from boutique, one from Bloomies and one from Saks, who all told me they are expecting one delivery for Oct? The one from boutique said only silver and pink are coming and they are taking reservation on them.



Maybe she was just checking on the blue


----------



## honu

That's what my SA said - the blue will not be restocked. It's a shame because it's such a beautiful color!!!


----------



## honu

I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!! 

I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice


----------



## ThisVNchick

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice



Congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## averagejoe

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice



Happy Anniversary, and congratulations! She's a beauty! I prefer the grained calfskin for the Diorama because the lock is partially lacquered.


----------



## honu

ThisVNchick said:


> Congrats and happy anniversary!



Thank you! I am super excited about the Diorama - I knew that it was meant to be when I have been thinking about it EVERY DAY since I got back from Vegas a couple weeks ago!


----------



## honu

averagejoe said:


> Happy Anniversary, and congratulations! She's a beauty! I prefer the grained calfskin for the Diorama because the lock is partially lacquered.



Thank you! 

I didn't even notice the lacquered lock! That is a lovely touch.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice



Congratulations and Happy Anniversary &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## honey

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice



So lucky!!! Congrats!


----------



## rk4265

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice




So pretty! Wear it well and enjoy?


----------



## rk4265

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice




So pretty! Wear it well


----------



## smudleybear

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice


Congrats and happy anniversary! I've seen in real and it's a very well made bag.


----------



## Fashionista421

honu said:


> Thank you! I am super excited about the Diorama - I knew that it was meant to be when I have been thinking about it EVERY DAY since I got back from Vegas a couple weeks ago!




Congrats on your Diorama! I recently saw it at the Boston Dior and I think it is such a timeless bag.


----------



## ey430

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice


congrats! the diorama is an absolutely stunning bag!


----------



## leechiyong

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice



Gorgeous!  Such a sweet gift!  Congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice


Congrats on your new beauty! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Miss H

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice



Big congrats! This bag is beautiful, a perfect gift!


----------



## honu

Thank you for all the kind words everyone! I can't wait to get the purse this week!


----------



## Miss H

One of my SA has a metallic micro cannage silver Diorama available in the medium size.
PM me for SA contact if you want to buy it.


----------



## cali1218

honu said:


> I'm no longer dreaming about the Diorama! My sweet bf got the bag for me for our anniversary!!
> 
> I got the medium in black grained calf (I can't keep lambskin pristine because I'm such a klutz lol!) and when I asked about the dustbag with the swan, she told me that's for the Lady Dior bags only but she said she would give me one  and a magazine. The SAs at Dior Bellagio area all so nice


So pretty!


----------



## cali1218

Can anyone share the pricing for this bag in the smallest size? Can´t find the price anywhere!


----------



## leechiyong

cali1218 said:


> Can anyone share the pricing for this bag in the smallest size? Can´t find the price anywhere!


For which size are you looking?  Dior offers the Diorama in a baby pouch (starts at $1200), but it's very tiny.


----------



## cali1218

leechiyong said:


> For which size are you looking?  Dior offers the Diorama in a baby pouch (starts at $1200), but it's very tiny.


That´s the one, thanks a bunch!


----------



## leechiyong

cali1218 said:


> That´s the one, thanks a bunch!



Glad I could help!  If you get one, post pics please!  I'm miniature obsessed and love the bag.


----------



## cali1218

leechiyong said:


> Glad I could help!  If you get one, post pics please!  I'm miniature obsessed and love the bag.


Will do! Do you know if it comes in black leather?


----------



## leechiyong

cali1218 said:


> Will do! Do you know if it comes in black leather?


I'm not sure unfortunately.


----------



## skyqueen

Mooshooshoo said:


> Also in grainy calf...


My dream bag...wowza!
Do you happen to know if this is a medium, Moo?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

skyqueen said:


> My dream bag...wowza!
> Do you happen to know if this is a medium, Moo?


It is a real stunner. Yes medium


----------



## skyqueen

Mooshooshoo said:


> It is a real stunner. Yes medium


Thanks, Moo...fingers crossed!


----------



## Vonnie1

Can anyone tell me what the dimensions (size) of the small Diorama are?
Also is the small available in the grainy calf?  I don't have any Dior in my state and couldn't find it on their website  TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Vonnie1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the dimensions (size) of the small Diorama are?
> Also is the small available in the grainy calf?  I don't have any Dior in my state and couldn't find it on their website  TIA



The dimensions are 21.5 x 13 x 8 cm


----------



## Vonnie1

averagejoe said:


> The dimensions are 21.5 x 13 x 8 cm



Thank you


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone

How is everyone getting the diorama? I went to a Dior boutique in July and I was told they are not being sold at the moment. And I have to wait til October to buy it.


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> How is everyone getting the diorama? I went to a Dior boutique in July and I was told they are not being sold at the moment. And I have to wait til October to buy it.



I still don't see the Diorama bags at the Dior concessions at Holts, but when I was in New York, both the East 57th St boutique and the Dior Soho had a lot of Diorama bags for sale.

Maybe only boutiques are getting them now, and they are probably only for select clients who ordered the bag at concessions.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I still don't see the Diorama bags at the Dior concessions at Holts, but when I was in New York, both the East 57th St boutique and the Dior Soho had a lot of Diorama bags for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe only boutiques are getting them now, and they are probably only for select clients who ordered the bag at concessions.




I asked at Holts Montreal and my SA told me that they were in an order only situation currently but like the Diorissimo I'm sure that will change soon enough!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I asked at Holts Montreal and my SA told me that they were in an order only situation currently but like the Diorissimo I'm sure that will change soon enough!



I'm actually really surprised that they are doing the same with the Diorama, but they didn't do it with the Be Dior, which was available right away at the concessions.

I'm assuming the new Vancouver flagship has them already, so an SA there can do a phone/email order and ship the bag to the customer.


----------



## Miss H

I just wanted to share with all of you Diorama lovers, I have had confirmation from my lovely SA at Bloomies that there will be 2 gorgeous colors (gold & mint) coming up this winter for the micro cannage collection, here are the pics. I'm on the reserve list for the Gold already and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## averagejoe

Miss H said:


> I just wanted to share with all of you Diorama lovers, I have had confirmation from my lovely SA at Bloomies that there will be 2 gorgeous colors (gold & mint) coming up this winter for the micro cannage collection, here are the pics. I'm on the reserve list for the Gold already and can't wait for it to arrive.



WOW! The gold looks so pretty! The Mint does, too, but the gold is just divine!


----------



## Miss H

averagejoe said:


> WOW! The gold looks so pretty! The Mint does, too, but the gold is just divine!



I know right, this looks gorgeous. Since I couldn't get my copper, this is pretty close so I need this.


----------



## averagejoe

Miss H said:


> I know right, this looks gorgeous. Since I couldn't get my copper, this is pretty close so I need this.



I think this looks much better than the copper, so it's kinda nice that the copper didn't work out in my opinion.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Can someone provide the current USD prices for the Diorama in the following sizes: mini, small & medium? Thank you!


----------



## SQ23

Miss H said:


> I just wanted to share with all of you Diorama lovers, I have had confirmation from my lovely SA at Bloomies that there will be 2 gorgeous colors (gold & mint) coming up this winter for the micro cannage collection, here are the pics. I'm on the reserve list for the Gold already and can't wait for it to arrive.


This is gorgeous!  Did your SA say what sizes these 2 new colors would come in?  Thanks!!


----------



## Miss H

SQ23 said:


> This is gorgeous!  Did your SA say what sizes these 2 new colors would come in?  Thanks!!



I know they'll come in size small and medium for sure, don't know about the mini as I did not ask. Let me know if you need my SA info.


----------



## Miss H

averagejoe said:


> I think this looks much better than the copper, so it's kinda nice that the copper didn't work out in my opinion.



Hehe, I like the way you think. But somehow, I still wish I could get one copper...
But yes, this gold looks so nice, I'll probably forget about the copper once I'll have this.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Miss H said:


> I just wanted to share with all of you Diorama lovers, I have had confirmation from my lovely SA at Bloomies that there will be 2 gorgeous colors (gold & mint) coming up this winter for the micro cannage collection, here are the pics. I'm on the reserve list for the Gold already and can't wait for it to arrive.



Wow..... I'm loving the gold!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Miss H said:


> I just wanted to share with all of you Diorama lovers, I have had confirmation from my lovely SA at Bloomies that there will be 2 gorgeous colors (gold & mint) coming up this winter for the micro cannage collection, here are the pics. I'm on the reserve list for the Gold already and can't wait for it to arrive.


the mint is amazing! the colour is so cool. I think it's even more unique than the silver one.


----------



## honu

I love the gold - almost more than the silver  All the micro cannage colors are beautiful!


----------



## Slut4Lux

agree! re: gorgeous bags.
I just wish that the diorama M size had a bit more room inside. The inside convex shape takes a lot of room - my long wallet barely allows anything else to fit...and the L size is a tad too big. 
Basically wish the sizing was a bit better in terms of space and functionality.


----------



## anan

Slut4Lux said:


> agree! re: gorgeous bags.
> I just wish that the diorama M size had a bit more room inside. The inside convex shape takes a lot of room - my long wallet barely allows anything else to fit...and the L size is a tad too big.
> Basically wish the sizing was a bit better in terms of space and functionality.


The small and medium fit almost the same amount of things, because the medium has a larger "convex" on the inside, which reduces the amount of storage space.


----------



## honey

I bought a small wallet to use inside my Diorama.


----------



## honu

Slut4Lux said:


> agree! re: gorgeous bags.
> I just wish that the diorama M size had a bit more room inside. The inside convex shape takes a lot of room - my long wallet barely allows anything else to fit...and the L size is a tad too big.
> Basically wish the sizing was a bit better in terms of space and functionality.



I actually use a credit card holder for my medium Diorama - it fits perfectly in the zippered pocket.


----------



## littleclouds

Available at Dior HK


----------



## Anteya

littleclouds said:


> Available at Dior HK
> View attachment 3114534



Copper is Absolutley Stunning!!!


----------



## r0ckst34dy

Miss H said:


> I just wanted to share with all of you Diorama lovers, I have had confirmation from my lovely SA at Bloomies that there will be 2 gorgeous colors (gold & mint) coming up this winter for the micro cannage collection, here are the pics. I'm on the reserve list for the Gold already and can't wait for it to arrive.




Is the gold one exclusive for US market only? I asked my SA but he said there was never any gold diorama on the buying list. Hence it might be not available in my country. I'm from Indonesia btw.


----------



## Miss H

littleclouds said:


> Available at Dior HK
> View attachment 3114534



OHH! WOW! I want one badly, I just love this copper so much.


----------



## Miss H

honu said:


> I love the gold - almost more than the silver  All the micro cannage colors are beautiful!



I'm with you on this. I like warm colors so I do love the gold more than silver...


----------



## Miss H

r0ckst34dy said:


> Is the gold one exclusive for US market only? I asked my SA but he said there was never any gold diorama on the buying list. Hence it might be not available in my country. I'm from Indonesia btw.



I have no idea. FYI, it is on the buy list for this winter, so it's not available yet.
I think some dept stores in US can ship overseas, so you might want to check if you can't get from your country.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Just a quick update. My SA called me yesterday and asked if I was looking for any other Diorama since the Diorama just took a price increase today in the US. I am not sure what the new price is, she speculated that it would go up by about 10% ($200-$300 is what is guessed).


----------



## loveithateit

ThisVNchick said:


> Just a quick update. My SA called me yesterday and asked if I was looking for any other Diorama since the Diorama just took a price increase today in the US. I am not sure what the new price is, she speculated that it would go up by about 10% ($200-$300 is what is guessed).




I got the same call. Some new colors as well coming.


----------



## loveithateit

Not sure have these been shared here, if so, Please delete. If not, enjoyed! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is opaline...very light .



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love the grey so much but on a ban.


----------



## r0ckst34dy

Miss H said:


> I have no idea. FYI, it is on the buy list for this winter, so it's not available yet.
> I think some dept stores in US can ship overseas, so you might want to check if you can't get from your country.




Thank u Miss H. It's gonna be harmful if I ship the bag from US due to my custom. *cries*


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...mageuploadedbypurseforum1441341393.482831.jpg

This one looks so much alike the current rose poudrè patent leather and light gold chain.


----------



## loveithateit

r0ckst34dy said:


> Thank u Miss H. It's gonna be harmful if I ship the bag from US due to my custom. *cries*
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...mageuploadedbypurseforum1441341393.482831.jpg
> 
> This one looks so much alike the current rose poudrè patent leather and light gold chain.




The sa told me is lighter color. Is actually even lighter than this pic she sent me.


----------



## loveithateit

heres a better pic of the opaline... She said is a light light shade of lavender.


----------



## r0ckst34dy

It's so gorgeous! Btw is it calfskin?


----------



## loveithateit

r0ckst34dy said:


> It's so gorgeous! Btw is it calfskin?



I didn't ask cause I didn't want to be tempted [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]. Lol.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

r0ckst34dy said:


> It's so gorgeous! Btw is it calfskin?


Opaline is in lambskin...

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...orama/diorama-bag-in-opaline-lambskin-6-21794


----------



## smudleybear

ThisVNchick said:


> Just a quick update. My SA called me yesterday and asked if I was looking for any other Diorama since the Diorama just took a price increase today in the US. I am not sure what the new price is, she speculated that it would go up by about 10% ($200-$300 is what is guessed).


UK increase £150 on their Dioramas


----------



## averagejoe

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3117967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a better pic of the opaline... She said is a light light shade of lavender.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## *JJ*

picked up my titanium diorama last week - i'm so in love with it! i'd pick it over the chanel boy any day.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Anyone have pricing on the Diorama WOCs?

Also, where can I find Dior bags available online?  I can't find them available online at really any dept stores online.  I looked at Niemans, Saks, BG, Barneys, mytheresa, selfridges, and farfetch.  Would I have to order directly from a boutique???  I have never bought Dior before (nor including makeup) so unsure about online ordering.  But I am obsessed with the Diorama.  I live no where near a major dept store or any high end boutiques (except a Gucci Outlet about an hour away).


----------



## rk4265

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Anyone have pricing on the Diorama WOCs?
> 
> Also, where can I find Dior bags available online?  I can't find them available online at really any dept stores online.  I looked at Niemans, Saks, BG, Barneys, mytheresa, selfridges, and farfetch.  Would I have to order directly from a boutique???  I have never bought Dior before (nor including makeup) so unsure about online ordering.  But I am obsessed with the Diorama.  I live no where near a major dept store or any high end boutiques (except a Gucci Outlet about an hour away).


I believe they are $1400. Saks in NYC has a dior, no online ordering, you need to call


----------



## averagejoe

*JJ* said:


> picked up my titanium diorama last week - i'm so in love with it! i'd pick it over the chanel boy any day.



Congratulations! Pictures please (so we can drool over them)!!!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

rk4265 said:


> I believe they are $1400. Saks in NYC has a dior, no online ordering, you need to call



That's what I was afraid of.  No online ordering is really tough on those of us who live in the middle of nowhere LOL


----------



## *JJ*

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Pictures please (so we can drool over them)!!!




sure! it looks almost black in the pictures but it's actually a gorgeous dark grey. 
plus it is all leather inside, which i love!


----------



## rk4265

Cloudburst2000 said:


> That's what I was afraid of.  No online ordering is really tough on those of us who live in the middle of nowhere LOL




You can call them. I'm sure they can send you pics of anything you want. You then can order over the phone. I ordered my bag via text.


----------



## averagejoe

*JJ* said:


> sure! it looks almost black in the pictures but it's actually a gorgeous dark grey.
> plus it is all leather inside, which i love!
> 
> View attachment 3120020
> 
> View attachment 3120021
> 
> View attachment 3120022



Wow! Congratulations! It's stunning!

I haven't seen this one before, especially with the leather lining.


----------



## skyqueen

*JJ* said:


> sure! it looks almost black in the pictures but it's actually a gorgeous dark grey.
> plus it is all leather inside, which i love!
> 
> View attachment 3120020
> 
> View attachment 3120021
> 
> View attachment 3120022


Gorgeous...enjoy!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

rk4265 said:


> You can call them. I'm sure they can send you pics of anything you want. You then can order over the phone. I ordered my bag via text.



Do you know if Niemans or Saks sells this bag in their stores?  I will be in LA in about a week and a half so I might stop in if they sell these bags.  And anyone know if there is a Dior boutique in or around Beverly Hills?


----------



## rk4265

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Do you know if Niemans or Saks sells this bag in their stores?  I will be in LA in about a week and a half so I might stop in if they sell these bags.  And anyone know if there is a Dior boutique in or around Beverly Hills?


Go on diors website, they have a store locator.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

*JJ* said:


> sure! it looks almost black in the pictures but it's actually a gorgeous dark grey.
> plus it is all leather inside, which i love!
> 
> View attachment 3120020
> 
> View attachment 3120021
> 
> View attachment 3120022


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## oh_BOY

Will this bag remain a classic?


----------



## averagejoe

oh_BOY said:


> Will this bag remain a classic?



Hard to tell. With Dior, the only true classic is the Lady Dior. The Diorissimo and Be Dior seem to have achieved that status as well, but they haven't been around for as long so this is purely speculation.

Still, I think that the Diorama can look chic in years to come, even if it is eventually discontinued. After all, it's just a simple bag with a sliding chain strap without anything that is tacky, so it'll remain stylish for years and years to come.


----------



## Summerof89

What do you guys think 
Grained calf in blue vs smooth calf in red


----------



## averagejoe

katelynmsy said:


> View attachment 3124469
> View attachment 3124470
> 
> 
> What do you guys think
> Grained calf in blue vs smooth calf in red



Definitely the grained. The lock is lacquered in the same colour, too, whereas the red one doesn't have the lacquered lock.


----------



## Anteya

katelynmsy said:


> View attachment 3124469
> View attachment 3124470
> 
> 
> What do you guys think
> Grained calf in blue vs smooth calf in red



Grained Blue!!


----------



## honu

averagejoe said:


> Definitely the grained. The lock is lacquered in the same colour, too, whereas the red one doesn't have the lacquered lock.



I agree with averagejoe - the lacquered lock on the blue looks so much nicer, plus the blue is a nice royal blue, which is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

katelynmsy said:


> View attachment 3124469
> View attachment 3124470
> 
> 
> What do you guys think
> Grained calf in blue vs smooth calf in red


I want to buy diorama in red smooth calf so I vote for it. But the blue one also looks beautiful. I'm a smooth leather lover.


----------



## Summerof89

I wanted red in grained calf hehe cannot be pleased


----------



## diorjakarta

Hello does anyone saw or know where is it available left in the world pretty much?!.. the diorama micro cannage in pink or silver..the last one in jakarta are already sold please help me!!!


----------



## averagejoe

diorjakarta said:


> Hello does anyone saw or know where is it available left in the world pretty much?!.. the diorama micro cannage in pink or silver..the last one in jakarta are already sold please help me!!!



I don't know about their availability but they have a new mint-coloured metallic and also pale gold metallic in the micro perforated Cannage coming out. The pale gold comes with gold hardware and is DIVINE!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

katelynmsy said:


> View attachment 3124469
> View attachment 3124470
> 
> 
> What do you guys think
> Grained calf in blue vs smooth calf in red


Both are gorgeous. It doesn't help your decision making, but whichever you choose will be stunning.


----------



## missgnyc

Miss H said:


> I just wanted to share with all of you Diorama lovers, I have had confirmation from my lovely SA at Bloomies that there will be 2 gorgeous colors (gold & mint) coming up this winter for the micro cannage collection, here are the pics. I'm on the reserve list for the Gold already and can't wait for it to arrive.


this bag is def growing on me...which bloomies is this if you don't mind, hoping to get my hands on 1.  also what's the price point for this micro?  *Thanks*


----------



## that_claudz

Mooshooshoo said:


> Medium Diorama in navy crackle deerskin... Just arrived at Sloane St [emoji173]&#65039;




I just saw my first ceramic crackle one in HK in grey- just wondering if other countries have received it? I'd like to buy it back home as it was so much more here because of the exchange rate. 

Anyone know if this is one they will make/release again?


----------



## averagejoe

that_claudz said:


> I just saw my first ceramic crackle one in HK in grey- just wondering if other countries have received it? I'd like to buy it back home as it was so much more here because of the exchange rate.
> 
> Anyone know if this is one they will make/release again?



The ceramic ones are not exclusive to Hong Kong. They have selective distribution worldwide.

They were released for Pre-Fall 2015, and I'm not sure if they have been carried over for next season.


----------



## that_claudz

averagejoe said:


> The ceramic ones are not exclusive to Hong Kong. They have selective distribution worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> They were released for Pre-Fall 2015, and I'm not sure if they have been carried over for next season.




Thank you for your help! The SA who showed me the grey ceramic said there was only 6 in HK and it was limited release for Asia Pacific and that I wouldn't find it back home. 

If they are pre fall I probably won't have luck back home but at least I know they exist else where and now I'm glad I didn't pay more for it here in HK! Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

that_claudz said:


> Thank you for your help! The SA who showed me the grey ceramic said there was only 6 in HK and it was limited release for Asia Pacific and that I wouldn't find it back home.
> 
> If they are pre fall I probably won't have luck back home but at least I know they exist else where and now I'm glad I didn't pay more for it here in HK! Thanks again!



Oh so your SA meant the grey is exclusive? Sorry I misunderstood. I thought you meant the all the ceramic versions in general are exclusive to HK, which isn't true because the blue ceramic one is available in select boutiques worldwide. As for this grey one, you may not be able to get it anywhere else other than in HK.

So if you want the grey, then definitely get it in HK. Asia has a lot of unique colours that are not available elsewhere in the world.


----------



## that_claudz

averagejoe said:


> Oh so your SA meant the grey is exclusive? Sorry I misunderstood. I thought you meant the all the ceramic versions in general are exclusive to HK, which isn't true because the blue ceramic one is available in select boutiques worldwide. As for this grey one, you may not be able to get it anywhere else other than in HK.
> 
> So if you want the grey, then definitely get it in HK. Asia has a lot of unique colours that are not available elsewhere in the world.




I am not sure - the SA said this was the first ceramic released in HK. I decided to give it a miss due to the not so favourable exchange rate! It was gorgeous though.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Have you seen the new diorama bags from spring summer 2016 runway show?? I fall in love with diorama with CD detailing. I am so glad that i didnt get the diorama yet. Now i have more chances to get this instead. The silver one is in my dream list.
 @averagejoe cant wait for your opinions and new thread about the new bags. There is one that i didnt like at all. It's like a copy of saint laurent sac de jour.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Have you seen the new diorama bags from spring summer 2016 runway show?? I fall in love with diorama with CD detailing. I am so glad that i didnt get the diorama yet. Now i have more chances to get this instead. The silver one is in my dream list.
> @averagejoe cant wait for your opinions and new thread about the new bags. There is one that i didnt like at all. It's like a copy of saint laurent sac de jour.



I like these new Diorama bags, too. These new circular locks are beautifully lacquered. 

I'm not sure about the Sac-de-Jour/Birkin-like bag. I have no idea what it looks like with the flap closed. At the moment, it looks like the flap can close over the handles, but only around the sides, leaving a hole in the middle. I don't know if this is the case but all of the runway options show the flap secured behind the bag so I can't really tell.

While it's an interesting take on the flap closure, I prefer the Sac de Jour. It's so simple and the lines are so clean. The Dior one looks busier even though it is already quite minimal. It may be due to the gimmicky flap closure.

By the way, did you see these two Diorama bags?

I LOVE the green crocodile one. The lock is leather-covered, too!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> I like these new Diorama bags, too. These new circular locks are beautifully lacquered.
> 
> I'm not sure about the Sac-de-Jour/Birkin-like bag. I have no idea what it looks like with the flap closed. At the moment, it looks like the flap can close over the handles, but only around the sides, leaving a hole in the middle. I don't know if this is the case but all of the runway options show the flap secured behind the bag so I can't really tell.
> 
> While it's an interesting take on the flap closure, I prefer the Sac de Jour. It's so simple and the lines are so clean. The Dior one looks busier even though it is already quite minimal. It may be due to the gimmicky flap closure.
> 
> By the way, did you see these two Diorama bags?
> 
> I LOVE the green crocodile one. The lock is leather-covered, too!


I dont know HOW i could miss this red one. it is a bag to die for. now I want this more. It's peeeeerfect!! I have to have it. when do you think they will hit the stores?
I prefer not looking to crocodile ones they are out of my price range.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> I dont know HOW i could miss this red one. it is a bag to die for. now I want this more. It's peeeeerfect!! I have to have it. when do you think they will hit the stores?
> I prefer not looking to crocodile ones they are out of my price range.



Stunning, isn't it?

These bags should start arriving in about 6 months time, which is around March-April.


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> I like these new Diorama bags, too. These new circular locks are beautifully lacquered.
> 
> I'm not sure about the Sac-de-Jour/Birkin-like bag. I have no idea what it looks like with the flap closed. At the moment, it looks like the flap can close over the handles, but only around the sides, leaving a hole in the middle. I don't know if this is the case but all of the runway options show the flap secured behind the bag so I can't really tell.
> 
> While it's an interesting take on the flap closure, I prefer the Sac de Jour. It's so simple and the lines are so clean. The Dior one looks busier even though it is already quite minimal. It may be due to the gimmicky flap closure.
> 
> By the way, did you see these two Diorama bags?
> 
> I LOVE the green crocodile one. The lock is leather-covered, too!


I like the red one.


----------



## Fefster

I much prefer the new lock, it is far more iconic and less reminiscent of cheap folder locks that I had on my college folios. I am glad I waited, nearly bought a silver but want that red now.


----------



## buonobi

i think the gold one looks cheap (no offence).. gold with white seams.... ewww

but the button is better


----------



## that_claudz

Thanks averagejoe for your help! 

I was able to find my perfect Diorama back home. Apparently we only received 2! Seems the HK SA wasn't honest when she told me it was exclusive HK colour! 

Here it is! (Sorry for the double post, I did do a reveal too as I'm so excited!)


----------



## leechiyong

that_claudz said:


> Thanks averagejoe for your help!
> 
> I was able to find my perfect Diorama back home. Apparently we only received 2! Seems the HK SA wasn't honest when she told me it was exclusive HK colour!
> 
> Here it is! (Sorry for the double post, I did do a reveal too as I'm so excited!)
> 
> View attachment 3148184



That color is divine and the hardware amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## that_claudz

leechiyong said:


> That color is divine and the hardware amazing!  Congrats!




Thank you! I'm in love!


----------



## diorjakarta

Hello does anyone know where the diorama micro cannage in pink one left at dior store? where did you see it last time recently?? Thank you please help me find this bag..thank you


----------



## oh_BOY

The beauty of this bag!! I can't decide on color. Light pink, black, or dark grey!?


----------



## buonobi

that_claudz said:


> Thanks averagejoe for your help!
> 
> I was able to find my perfect Diorama back home. Apparently we only received 2! Seems the HK SA wasn't honest when she told me it was exclusive HK colour!
> 
> Here it is! (Sorry for the double post, I did do a reveal too as I'm so excited!)
> 
> View attachment 3148184




stunning bag. xoxo


----------



## lahumummatbayli

that_claudz said:


> Thanks averagejoe for your help!
> 
> I was able to find my perfect Diorama back home. Apparently we only received 2! Seems the HK SA wasn't honest when she told me it was exclusive HK colour!
> 
> Here it is! (Sorry for the double post, I did do a reveal too as I'm so excited!)
> 
> View attachment 3148184



Beautiful! Very interesting combination of leather and metal.


----------



## skyqueen

that_claudz said:


> Thanks averagejoe for your help!
> 
> I was able to find my perfect Diorama back home. Apparently we only received 2! Seems the HK SA wasn't honest when she told me it was exclusive HK colour!
> 
> Here it is! (Sorry for the double post, I did do a reveal too as I'm so excited!)
> 
> View attachment 3148184


Perfect choice...classic and unique all rolled into one!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

that_claudz said:


> Thanks averagejoe for your help!
> 
> I was able to find my perfect Diorama back home. Apparently we only received 2! Seems the HK SA wasn't honest when she told me it was exclusive HK colour!
> 
> Here it is! (Sorry for the double post, I did do a reveal too as I'm so excited!)
> 
> View attachment 3148184


Gorgeous - congratulations!


----------



## BevK

diorjakarta said:


> Hello does anyone know where the diorama micro cannage in pink one left at dior store? where did you see it last time recently?? Thank you please help me find this bag..thank you



I saw the Diorama bag in pink Micro Cannage at the main Dior store in Seoul last month. Hope it helps


----------



## that_claudz

buonobi said:


> stunning bag. xoxo







lahumummatbayli said:


> Beautiful! Very interesting combination of leather and metal.







skyqueen said:


> Perfect choice...classic and unique all rolled into one!







Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous - congratulations!




Thank you so much everyone for sharing in my excitement. I really can't wait to take her out! I'm over the moon!


----------



## simlim

Miss H said:


> I just wanted to share with all of you Diorama lovers, I have had confirmation from my lovely SA at Bloomies that there will be 2 gorgeous colors (gold & mint) coming up this winter for the micro cannage collection, here are the pics. I'm on the reserve list for the Gold already and can't wait for it to arrive.


Have been informed that for the Vancouver/Canada market (at least) the Gold version will only come in Medium and Mini and the Mint version will only come in Small and Micro. ETA November!


----------



## Miss H

missgnyc said:


> this bag is def growing on me...which bloomies is this if you don't mind, hoping to get my hands on 1.  also what's the price point for this micro?  *Thanks*



Sorry for the late reply. I believe only one Bloomies has Dior (I might be wrong?), it's the San Francisco one, PM me for SA info, she is super nice and helpful. I don't know about price for micro though, not sure if it has gone up, better check directly with SA.


----------



## Adrian Ho

Can anyone who owns the small diorama tell me how much you can fit? Thank you a lot!! I also have a question about the price in Canada and the U.S.


----------



## rk4265

Adrian Ho said:


> Can anyone who owns the small diorama tell me how much you can fit? Thank you a lot!! I also have a question about the price in Canada and the U.S.


It fits my lipstick and my phone. My cc and I.d. I put in the little pocket the bag comes with on the side. A regular small wallet probably will fit. I have. long one and  it doesn't


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> Can anyone who owns the small diorama tell me how much you can fit? Thank you a lot!! I also have a question about the price in Canada and the U.S.



Check out the reference library:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/2015-s-s-diorama-893499-2.html

Scroll down to post #21 (6th post down). It shows how much the small Diorama can fit.

The grained calfskin version in the small size is $4100 Canadian.


----------



## Adrian Ho

Thanks to you both!!


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> Thanks to you both!!



No problem! Please share pictures with us when you get your Diorama so we can drool over it!


----------



## hcheong

Hi, just wondering if anyone owns the patent Diorama in black? I saw it at the boutique few days ago and have been contemplating between the patent leather and the grainy calf leather. I read on the Chanel thread regarding patent leathers- apparently they're not as durable as the grainy calf leather and the top layer melts in extreme heat making the bag sticky? Is that true? But the patent is honestly gorgeous though and my husband agrees that it looks much better than the grainy leather. Help?


----------



## Slut4Lux

hcheong said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone owns the patent Diorama in black? I saw it at the boutique few days ago and have been contemplating between the patent leather and the grainy calf leather. I read on the Chanel thread regarding patent leathers- apparently they're not as durable as the grainy calf leather and the top layer melts in extreme heat making the bag sticky? Is that true? But the patent is honestly gorgeous though and my husband agrees that it looks much better than the grainy leather. Help?



I saw the patent leather one in black and would advise you against it. Besides the high level of care patent leather requires (and Dior wont be able to do a leather clean up for patent leather at a later date), your FINGERPRINTS show on the black. Yes, its not visible from far out but up close, under bright lights, you can see your finger marks.. that would drive me nuts!!! and especially for women who's hands often have lotion, touches of makeup etc, would be even more difficult to keep spotless. Def go for the grainy calf leather- so durable!  Just my personal opinion.


----------



## hcheong

Thank you for your reply and help! Will rethink my decision then.


----------



## averagejoe

hcheong said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone owns the patent Diorama in black? I saw it at the boutique few days ago and have been contemplating between the patent leather and the grainy calf leather. I read on the Chanel thread regarding patent leathers- apparently they're not as durable as the grainy calf leather and the top layer melts in extreme heat making the bag sticky? Is that true? But the patent is honestly gorgeous though and my husband agrees that it looks much better than the grainy leather. Help?





Slut4Lux said:


> I saw the patent leather one in black and would advise you against it. Besides the high level of care patent leather requires (and Dior wont be able to do a leather clean up for patent leather at a later date), your FINGERPRINTS show on the black. Yes, its not visible from far out but up close, under bright lights, you can see your finger marks.. that would drive me nuts!!! and especially for women who's hands often have lotion, touches of makeup etc, would be even more difficult to keep spotless. Def go for the grainy calf leather- so durable!  Just my personal opinion.



I agree with Slut4Lux.

The vinyl layer on top of the calfskin in patent leather can oxidize and also turn a bit sticky when it is humid. 

Patent leather also shows creases where there is a lot of flexing and bending, especially around areas of the flap which are under stress from the flap being opened and closed.

Besides, I like the look of the grainy calf a lot more than the patent. The patent leather looks nice in the boutique because of all the boutique lights which make the bag glisten, but once the fingerprints go on and you're not in the boutique anymore, the bag won't look as nice.


----------



## hcheong

averagejoe said:


> I agree with Slut4Lux.
> 
> The vinyl layer on top of the calfskin in patent leather can oxidize and also turn a bit sticky when it is humid.
> 
> Patent leather also shows creases where there is a lot of flexing and bending, especially around areas of the flap which are under stress from the flap being opened and closed.
> 
> Besides, I like the look of the grainy calf a lot more than the patent. The patent leather looks nice in the boutique because of all the boutique lights which make the bag glisten, but once the fingerprints go on and you're not in the boutique anymore, the bag won't look as nice.


Thanks averagejoe for your input! Definitely a shame regarding the cons of patent leather as it is such a beauty but will consider your opinion.


----------



## sweetTHY

For anyone who is still interested in the silver micro cannage diorama, it seems like some stores have restocked the bag since I was able to get one in small from my Saks SA today (I believe she has the medium size too). It's also popping back up from Instagram sellers. Hth!


----------



## Velouriaxoxo

Hi ladies and @Gucci4Me, This is to die for!!! I can't make up my mind on the silver or blue, both have my heart. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I haven't seen these bags IRL, only pictures online so far. I am confused about something though, hopefully I can get some help here! I've seen pictures of the interior lining of Dioramas in neutral shades and it seems to be a satin/fabric sort of lining? I'm wondering if it's the same lining for the perforated metallic versions as I personally prefer leather interior (so I can easily wipe off stains)! Thanks for the help in advance gorgeous ladies! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Velouriaxoxo

Guuci4Me said:


> Adding pics




Hi ladies and @Gucci4Me, This is to die for!!! I can't make up my mind on the silver or blue, both have my heart. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I haven't seen these bags IRL, only pictures online so far. I am confused about something though, hopefully I can get some help here! I've seen pictures of the interior lining of Dioramas in neutral shades and it seems to be a satin/fabric sort of lining? I'm wondering if it's the same lining for the perforated metallic versions as I personally prefer leather interior (so I can easily wipe off stains)! Thanks for the help in advance gorgeous ladies! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## r0ckst34dy

Velouriaxoxo said:


> Hi ladies and @Gucci4Me, This is to die for!!! I can't make up my mind on the silver or blue, both have my heart. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I haven't seen these bags IRL, only pictures online so far. I am confused about something though, hopefully I can get some help here! I've seen pictures of the interior lining of Dioramas in neutral shades and it seems to be a satin/fabric sort of lining? I'm wondering if it's the same lining for the perforated metallic versions as I personally prefer leather interior (so I can easily wipe off stains)! Thanks for the help in advance gorgeous ladies! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Diorama lining is fabric but the micro cannage aka perforated one is leather. For silver one the inside leather is dark blue.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Yes, my blue metallic inside is leather.


----------



## Velouriaxoxo

r0ckst34dy said:


> Diorama lining is fabric but the micro cannage aka perforated one is leather. For silver one the inside leather is dark blue.



Thank you so much for your speedy reply! Much appreciated &#128525;&#128525; I am buying a brand new resold from a lady on Instagram, she only sent me 1 picture of the interior (of the medium in silver) and it looks black &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; Am really hoping that this is an authentic piece I've been on the longest hunt! Am waiting for her to send me more pics but she's taking forever &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Velouriaxoxo

Guuci4Me said:


> Yes, my blue metallic inside is leather.



Thank you my loveeee your bag is absolutely stunning! Is the interior blue leather as well?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Velouriaxoxo said:


> Thank you so much for your speedy reply! Much appreciated &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I am buying a brand new resold from a lady on Instagram, she only sent me 1 picture of the interior (of the medium in silver) and it looks black &#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881; Am really hoping that this is an authentic piece I've been on the longest hunt! Am waiting for her to send me more pics but she's taking forever &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


Naughtipidgin is a known and trusted reseller in the UK who ships overseas. She has genuine Dioramas in stock, including the one you are looking for:
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_402962-Dior.html
Instagram is not the safest place to buy especially if sellers are not providing photographs which would enable you to get any potential purchase authenticated.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Velouriaxoxo said:


> Hi ladies and @Gucci4Me, This is to die for!!! I can't make up my mind on the silver or blue, both have my heart. &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I haven't seen these bags IRL, only pictures online so far. I am confused about something though, hopefully I can get some help here! I've seen pictures of the interior lining of Dioramas in neutral shades and it seems to be a satin/fabric sort of lining? I'm wondering if it's the same lining for the perforated metallic versions as I personally prefer leather interior (so I can easily wipe off stains)! Thanks for the help in advance gorgeous ladies! &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;


Lining to the perforated Dioramas is leather, not fabric. Silver perforated should have a dark blue lining.


----------



## smudleybear

Cruise Diorama


----------



## lahumummatbayli

smudleybear said:


> Cruise Diorama



Do you happen to have photo of the black one?


----------



## leechiyong

Has anyone seen a baby pouch in micro cannage at a US boutique lately?  I don't have one located near me, so emailed customer service, but haven't heard back yet.  I'm going to start calling around and would appreciate a place to start.


----------



## rk4265

leechiyong said:


> Has anyone seen a baby pouch in micro cannage at a US boutique lately?  I don't have one located near me, so emailed customer service, but haven't heard back yet.  I'm going to start calling around and would apipreciate a place to start.



Yes they should be getting more any day now. Call your local dior boutique


----------



## leechiyong

rk4265 said:


> Yes they should be getting more any day now. Call your local dior boutique


Thanks!  I wasn't sure with the baby pouch size.  As I don't have a boutique near me, do you happen to have a store or SA you could pm me?


----------



## rk4265

leechiyong said:


> Thanks!  I wasn't sure with the baby pouch size.  As I don't have a boutique near me, do you happen to have a store or SA you could pm me?


I don't have an sa or numbers. You can call any store in NYC. They are all so nice. Or call saks in NYC


----------



## oh_BOY

Does anyone think they will start making the chain in different colors?


----------



## shirleyc

oh_BOY said:


> Does anyone think they will start making the chain in different colors?



+ 1

I hope they do, I really want gold hardware


----------



## Slut4Lux

shirleyc said:


> + 1
> 
> I hope they do, I really want gold hardware



+ 1
me tooo... GHW always.
This is why I chose the Chanel Boy over the Diorama


----------



## averagejoe

oh_BOY said:


> Does anyone think they will start making the chain in different colors?





shirleyc said:


> + 1
> 
> I hope they do, I really want gold hardware





Slut4Lux said:


> + 1
> me tooo... GHW always.
> This is why I chose the Chanel Boy over the Diorama



The Diorama has a few styles that come with gold hardware. Here are a few:

- black lambskin with gold hardware
- black and gold lizard with gold hardware
- Champagne perforated Cannage metallic calfskin with gold hardware (to be released next month)


----------



## r0ckst34dy

There's also this gorgeous rose poudre patent diorama with gold hardware


----------



## averagejoe

r0ckst34dy said:


> View attachment 3170867
> 
> 
> There's also this gorgeous rose poudre patent diorama with gold hardware



Are you sure this is gold hardware? It looks silver to me. The slight yellow tint may be from the indoor lighting.


----------



## r0ckst34dy

@averagejoe nope it's definitely gold, I bought it 4 months ago


----------



## averagejoe

r0ckst34dy said:


> @averagejoe nope it's definitely gold, I bought it 4 months ago



Thanks!


----------



## Slut4Lux

averagejoe said:


> The Diorama has a few styles that come with gold hardware. Here are a few:
> 
> - black lambskin with gold hardware
> - black and gold lizard with gold hardware
> - Champagne perforated Cannage metallic calfskin with gold hardware (to be released next month)



WOW finally GHW -- on the chain and lock! 
Now I can seriously consider the Diorama. Im just not a SHW girl, so it really stood in the way even though I like the design.


----------



## efeu

something just keeps pulling me back to diorama [emoji173]&#65039;
can anyone share your experience with your bag so far? how does it age? any issues with the clasp/ corners/ interior? 
I really wish I can find one in dark color grained calfskin with ghw  otherwise I might just go for black/ navy...


----------



## tiffany089

i want one too, but i'm waiting to see how it holds up with time.


----------



## fondue_

-


----------



## fondue_

trc said:


> View attachment 3062154
> 
> Been stalking this thread since forever! I just got one from preorder, and she's gorgggggggeouss!


My dear could you take a closeup of the buckle area? I would like to know the screws are flat or protruding


----------



## honey

efeu said:


> something just keeps pulling me back to diorama [emoji173]&#65039;
> can anyone share your experience with your bag so far? how does it age? any issues with the clasp/ corners/ interior?
> I really wish I can find one in dark color grained calfskin with ghw  otherwise I might just go for black/ navy...




I've had my black lambskin Diorama since May. I've had no issues. It's aging very well. It still looks brand new, however, I'm careful with all my bags. Never had an issue with the clasp. I tend not to overfill my bag. The interior is pink so I use makeup bag even to carry a lipstick just to be extra carful.  

I'm very happy with this bag [emoji177] i have no buyers remorse or regrets.


----------



## efeu

honey said:


> I've had my black lambskin Diorama since May. I've had no issues. It's aging very well. It still looks brand new, however, I'm careful with all my bags. Never had an issue with the clasp. I tend not to overfill my bag. The interior is pink so I use makeup bag even to carry a lipstick just to be extra carful.
> 
> I'm very happy with this bag [emoji177] i have no buyers remorse or regrets.




thanks for sharing!! good to know it's holding up so well  is yours a medium or large? how do you find the size? do u own any other flap bags to compare it with? 

btw I adore the pink interior with black so much too! enjoy [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## honey

I have the medium. For me it's the perfect size. I purchased a small wallet to use with it. A large wallet takes up too much space. I put my phone in the front pocket. 

I have a seasonal med Chanel flap. So it might be slightly smaller than a classic Chanel bag. The interior is black so I don't really think about filling it up with stuff. Other than the interior it's hard for me to compare both bags. I love them both. However for the pink interior makes the Diorama stand out. It's an elegant bag that is less remarkable (known) than my Chanel. I like that.


----------



## bagluvvr

r0ckst34dy said:


> View attachment 3170867
> 
> 
> There's also this gorgeous rose poudre patent diorama with gold hardware



this is a gorgeous bag


----------



## deenab

Hey girls! I got a silver medium diorama on my trip to Vegas! I had my budget all prepared for the Chanel classic flap in medium/large in caviar leather, but somehow I wondered into the Dior store and got to try the silver Diorama and fell in love.

I did think about it quite a lot over the course of all of the days I was in Vegas. It wasn't an on the spot impulse buy. I tried the classic flap several times, tried the Chanel boy several times, the diorama in grained black leather and the diorama in silver. The diorama in silver was the only one that really made my heart sing and ended up buying it!

I know it copied the Chanel boy, that's what the Chanel SA was telling me all the time, but I just like it better. It might not be the original, but it's better...


----------



## honu

deenab said:


> Hey girls! I got a silver medium diorama on my trip to Vegas! I had my budget all prepared for the Chanel classic flap in medium/large in caviar leather, but somehow I wondered into the Dior store and got to try the silver Diorama and fell in love.
> 
> I did think about it quite a lot over the course of all of the days I was in Vegas. It wasn't an on the spot impulse buy. I tried the classic flap several times, tried the Chanel boy several times, the diorama in grained black leather and the diorama in silver. The diorama in silver was the only one that really made my heart sing and ended up buying it!
> 
> I know it copied the Chanel boy, that's what the Chanel SA was telling me all the time, but I just like it better. It might not be the original, but it's better...



Congrats on your silver cannage Diorama!!!


----------



## averagejoe

deenab said:


> Hey girls! I got a silver medium diorama on my trip to Vegas! I had my budget all prepared for the Chanel classic flap in medium/large in caviar leather, but somehow I wondered into the Dior store and got to try the silver Diorama and fell in love.
> 
> I did think about it quite a lot over the course of all of the days I was in Vegas. It wasn't an on the spot impulse buy. I tried the classic flap several times, tried the Chanel boy several times, the diorama in grained black leather and the diorama in silver. The diorama in silver was the only one that really made my heart sing and ended up buying it!
> 
> I know it copied the Chanel boy, that's what the Chanel SA was telling me all the time, but I just like it better. It might not be the original, but it's better...



I agree. At first when the Diorama came out, I was like . And then I saw it in real life and I was like . It is a stunning bag! I like it a lot more than the Boy Chanel, not because I am a fan of Dior, but because the Diorama looks more classy and well-designed than the Boy. 

I saw a guy wearing it at Yorkdale's Holt Renfrew store this weekend. It looked good on him as well.

Congratulations on your new Diorama! If you get a chance, please share pics with us so we can drool!


----------



## deenab

here's a dark pic of my diorama, it was taken in my car, the lights of the car are reflected in it


----------



## averagejoe

deenab said:


> View attachment 3203502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a dark pic of my diorama, it was taken in my car, the lights of the car are reflected in it



The reflection makes it look so futuristic!


----------



## honu

deenab said:


> View attachment 3203502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a dark pic of my diorama, it was taken in my car, the lights of the car are reflected in it




I agree with averagejoe - it looks so futuristic! Love it!


----------



## MsHermesAU

deenab said:


> I know it copied the Chanel boy, that's what the Chanel SA was telling me all the time, but I just like it better. It might not be the original, but it's better...



I find it so odd that people see the Diorama as a copy, or even see such huge similarities between it and the Chanel Boy. My most disliked designer bag is hands down the Chanel Boy. It just looks cheap to me (no offence to anyone, I know I'm in the minority not liking the bag ), and I would never want to buy a bag that resembles the Boy. BUT I adore the Diorama? I didn't see the resemblance between the two at all until I started reading people's comments here on TPF. Sure they are a similar size and have a metal chain strap (and there are many other brands with bags fitting this description as well), but to me they look and feel very different...!? It's interesting how people view things differently


----------



## lililvluv

MsHermesAU said:


> I find it so odd that people see the Diorama as a copy, or even see such huge similarities between it and the Chanel Boy. My most disliked designer bag is hands down the Chanel Boy. It just looks cheap to me (no offence to anyone, I know I'm in the minority not liking the bag ), and I would never want to buy a bag that resembles the Boy. BUT I adore the Diorama? I didn't see the resemblance between the two at all until I started reading people's comments here on TPF. Sure they are a similar size and have a metal chain strap (and there are many other brands with bags fitting this description as well), but to me they look and feel very different...!? It's interesting how people view things differently




+1 I'm in on the minority part too [emoji12]


----------



## Anteya

mshermesau said:


> i find it so odd that people see the diorama as a copy, or even see such huge similarities between it and the chanel boy. My most disliked designer bag is hands down the chanel boy. It just looks cheap to me (no offence to anyone, i know i'm in the minority not liking the bag ), and i would never want to buy a bag that resembles the boy. But i adore the diorama? I didn't see the resemblance between the two at all until i started reading people's comments here on tpf. Sure they are a similar size and have a metal chain strap (and there are many other brands with bags fitting this description as well), but to me they look and feel very different...!? It's interesting how people view things differently



+1   Diorama look much more interested that Boy! Even in similar detailes - what is beautiful metal chain!! Love!!


----------



## Fifi93

Does anyone knows what's the current price for Diorama in medium & small in Paris (I suppose it's the cheapest to get in Paris? CMIIW). TIA


----------



## smudleybear

Marquetry Flower Diorama


----------



## smudleybear

Ice blue Diorama


----------



## kikokun

smudleybear said:


> Ice blue Diorama




Stunning! Still thinking if i should get this after my sa has shown me pics. A little bit apprehensive about it not being 'classic enough', you know what i mean? The ice blue is just so beautiful though! The best thing about it is this version is not trying to be the chanel boy.


----------



## cyclops68

Fifi93 said:


> Does anyone knows what's the current price for Diorama in medium & small in Paris (I suppose it's the cheapest to get in Paris? CMIIW). TIA



Not sure if you still need this information (and I may be wrong) but i think it is about 2800-3000eur.


----------



## skyqueen

smudleybear said:


> Ice blue Diorama


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## fellys

Hello all! I'm new to Dior so it has been very interesting to read that people think that Diorama is similar to the Boy Chanel. I don't think so at all! 

Anyway for Christmas, my bf brought me shopping for a new clutch and this is what we got! Can't wait to use it. &#128536; I haven't seen many of you getting the clutch version but I love this design and am now considering if I should get the bag as well.


----------



## honu

fellys said:


> Hello all! I'm new to Dior so it has been very interesting to read that people think that Diorama is similar to the Boy Chanel. I don't think so at all!
> 
> Anyway for Christmas, my bf brought me shopping for a new clutch and this is what we got! Can't wait to use it. &#128536; I haven't seen many of you getting the clutch version but I love this design and am now considering if I should get the bag as well.




Oooooooh....I love your clutch! I am looking to get a new clutch and this just might be it!  

I hope you don't mind me asking what are the measurements?


----------



## cyclops68

fellys said:


> Hello all! I'm new to Dior so it has been very interesting to read that people think that Diorama is similar to the Boy Chanel. I don't think so at all!
> 
> Anyway for Christmas, my bf brought me shopping for a new clutch and this is what we got! Can't wait to use it. &#128536; I haven't seen many of you getting the clutch version but I love this design and am now considering if I should get the bag as well.


Wow very pretty!! Which size is this?


----------



## SQ23

fellys said:


> Hello all! I'm new to Dior so it has been very interesting to read that people think that Diorama is similar to the Boy Chanel. I don't think so at all!
> 
> Anyway for Christmas, my bf brought me shopping for a new clutch and this is what we got! Can't wait to use it. &#128536; I haven't seen many of you getting the clutch version but I love this design and am now considering if I should get the bag as well.


This clutch is stunning fellys!  Congratulations!  What a beautiful Christmas present!  Did it come in lots of colors?  I haven't seen this one yet!  How does it fasten shut?  Would love to see pictures of the inside!


----------



## Havanese 28

It's gorgeous and that color is stunning.  Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

fellys said:


> Hello all! I'm new to Dior so it has been very interesting to read that people think that Diorama is similar to the Boy Chanel. I don't think so at all!
> 
> Anyway for Christmas, my bf brought me shopping for a new clutch and this is what we got! Can't wait to use it. &#128536; I haven't seen many of you getting the clutch version but I love this design and am now considering if I should get the bag as well.



Wow! It's gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## KellyCoCo

I own the Chanel boy and think the design is far more superior to there classic flaps..  However I think the diorama is actually stunning, I have noticed that Dior have more styles and colours to choose from..

I am contemplating moving over to Dior now,bad there bags look like pieces of art work.  I currently own two Dior pieces and plan on going through Heathrow in February and they have a Dior there &#128584;..  I'm think of a diorama clutch/ wallet on chain or the mini lady Dior


----------



## fellys

honu said:


> Oooooooh....I love your clutch! I am looking to get a new clutch and this just might be it!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking what are the measurements?



Haha thanks! I tried looking online but I don't know why this clutch isn't on their website?? It's about 27 x 12 x 4 cm.


----------



## fellys

cyclops68 said:


> Wow very pretty!! Which size is this?



Thank you! We actually walked into Dior and asked to see their clutches and this is one of the items the SA showed us. It says pochettesdior(missing 'ama'?) on my receipt so I'm not sure if this is the name since I'm new to Dior.. Maybe someone can help?


----------



## fellys

SQ23 said:


> This clutch is stunning fellys!  Congratulations!  What a beautiful Christmas present!  Did it come in lots of colors?  I haven't seen this one yet!  How does it fasten shut?  Would love to see pictures of the inside!



Thank you! The SA showed us this in red, blue and black.. I liked the blue too but my bf nudged me towards red so that's what I got. Have attached a photo of the inside for you. It's kinda hard to take a photo though &#128517; So this is the best I could manage.


----------



## fellys

averagejoe said:


> Wow! It's gorgeous!!! Congratulations!





Havanese 28 said:


> It's gorgeous and that color is stunning.  Congrats!



Thank you both! &#128536;


----------



## KellyCoCo

fellys said:


> Haha thanks! I tried looking online but I don't know why this clutch isn't on their website?? It's about 27 x 12 x 4 cm.



Oh really that's a good size, how much is this size if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## honu

fellys said:


> Haha thanks! I tried looking online but I don't know why this clutch isn't on their website?? It's about 27 x 12 x 4 cm.



Thank you for measuring the clutch! It is a good size and perfect for nights out.


----------



## cyclops68

fellys said:


> Thank you! The SA showed us this in red, blue and black.. I liked the blue too but my bf nudged me towards red so that's what I got. Have attached a photo of the inside for you. It's kinda hard to take a photo though &#128517; So this is the best I could manage.



Just wondering, what can you put in there?


----------



## SQ23

fellys said:


> Thank you! The SA showed us this in red, blue and black.. I liked the blue too but my bf nudged me towards red so that's what I got. Have attached a photo of the inside for you. It's kinda hard to take a photo though &#128517; So this is the best I could manage.


Thanks fellys!  Looks amazing and based on the size it seems like it could hold a fair bit?  Does it snap close?  So beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Thanks fellys!  Looks amazing and based on the size it seems like it could hold a fair bit?  Does it snap close?  So beautiful!



It has the same closure as the Diorama bag, so it should be like a lock where the crest fits into an opening that has the same shape.


----------



## fellys

cyclops68 said:


> Just wondering, what can you put in there?



I think the essentials like a couple of cards plus some cash, lipstick and phone should fit. If you are like me and like to bring out your eyelash curler (lol), that won't fit unless you use one of those flat types.


----------



## cyclops68

fellys said:


> I think the essentials like a couple of cards plus some cash, lipstick and phone should fit. If you are like me and like to bring out your eyelash curler (lol), that won't fit unless you use one of those flat types.


Thanks! It seems bigger than it looks!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well. 
I would like to get so,e advice if possible. 
I am in love with the silver micro can age diorama bag and I want to buy it. But I'm just worried that because it's silver it won't go with all my outfits and I won't be able to use it as much. And it would have eventually become outdated as compared to maybe a navy blue bag which I can use for a couple of years. What should I do? Any suggestions would be great! Thanks.


----------



## *JJ*

i think silver is pretty versatile, i'm sure you'd be able to wear it for years. 
the only problem will be getting your hands on one (unless it's re-released).


----------



## cyclops68

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all well.
> I would like to get so,e advice if possible.
> I am in love with the silver micro can age diorama bag and I want to buy it. But I'm just worried that because it's silver it won't go with all my outfits and I won't be able to use it as much. And it would have eventually become outdated as compared to maybe a navy blue bag which I can use for a couple of years. What should I do? Any suggestions would be great! Thanks.


The silver microcannage Diorama is very gorgeous. It is a bit dressy, so if you don't mind a little bling when you're in jeans, get the silver one!


----------



## fellys

KellyCoCo said:


> Oh really that's a good size, how much is this size if you don't mind me asking.



Oops I'm sorry I missed out your post. We paid SGD2,700 if this helps!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Hi - just wanted to share with "Diorama" fans.  I plan on buying one myself this year - I have seen pictures online about the new "CD" logo closure - coming spring/summer 2016.? I think it is gorgeous,
I have a CD store near me and have admired the bag for many months....but not convinced. With this new closure . ...I hope -(seeing is believing)  -  will purchase. I also asked for it to be made with gold hardware.  There are many clients asking for it too.  Keep asking - strength in numbers! Can you imagine white gold?  Stunning.


----------



## averagejoe

whiteswan1010 said:


> Hi - just wanted to share with "Diorama" fans.  I plan on buying one myself this year - I have seen pictures online about the new "CD" logo closure - coming spring/summer 2016.? I think it is gorgeous,
> I have a CD store near me and have admired the bag for many months....but not convinced. With this new closure . ...I hope -(seeing is believing)  -  will purchase. I also asked for it to be made with gold hardware.  There are many clients asking for it too.  Keep asking - strength in numbers! Can you imagine white gold?  Stunning.



Hopefully Dior will release one with gold hardware. They should, considering that their regular Diorama now has some colour combinations that feature pale gold hardware.

Their pale gold hardware is actually very popular.


----------



## tiffany089

i'm not sure i like the circle design. but the bag is stunning!


----------



## Havanese 28

tiffany089 said:


> i'm not sure i like the circle design. but the bag is stunning!


+1.  I'm not a fan of the circle design.  It competes for attention and detracts from the overall beauty of the bag , in my opinion.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

nishaksquared said:


> My sixth wedding anniversary gift: medium Diorama in bleu de minuit grain leather [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3186701
> 
> 
> Crazy about its sleek, feminine look. And it's so light!
> 
> My bag collection feels very complete now [emoji4]




Hi nishaksquared, that's a gorgeous bag! Congratulations on the anniversary and the beautiful present! May I ask if the hardware is gold, or does it just look way in the pic? I'm hunting high and low for a gold hardware version of the bag. Is this the medium size? Could you please share the price? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Tryingtobegood said:


> Hi nishaksquared, that's a gorgeous bag! Congratulations on the anniversary and the beautiful present! May I ask if the hardware is gold, or does it just look way in the pic? I'm hunting high and low for a gold hardware version of the bag. Is this the medium size? Could you please share the price? Thank you!



The hardware is silver. I think it's the small size, too.


----------



## cyclops68

Yep, not a fan of the circular closure either. It looks like a pastille sticker or something. The other day I was at the store, and I also noticed that most of the hardware on Diorama's silver. The salesperson said that there's not very much gold hardware on Diorama (I think with the exception of one of the Cruise 2016 models, which is sequined all over).


----------



## Tryingtobegood

averagejoe said:


> The hardware is silver. I think it's the small size, too.




Thanks averagejoe! Can't find the gold hardware in Hong Kong...trying my luck with SAs in London now.


----------



## chicinthecity777

fellys said:


> Hello all! I'm new to Dior so it has been very interesting to read that people think that Diorama is similar to the Boy Chanel. I don't think so at all!
> 
> Anyway for Christmas, my bf brought me shopping for a new clutch and this is what we got! Can't wait to use it. &#128536; I haven't seen many of you getting the clutch version but I love this design and am now considering if I should get the bag as well.



This is stunning! What leather is this?


----------



## cindycxc

Help help help with the colours :/ im in dilemma in between black and champagne diorama. Which one should i go for? I normally wear simple tshirt and short, nothing too fancy.


----------



## averagejoe

cindycxc said:


> Help help help with the colours :/ im in dilemma in between black and champagne diorama. Which one should i go for? I normally wear simple tshirt and short, nothing too fancy.



I'd go with black. Black goes with everything, and it won't show dirt/stains as easily.


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> i'd go with black. Black goes with everything, and it won't show dirt/stains as easily.


+1


----------



## honu

averagejoe said:


> I'd go with black. Black goes with everything, and it won't show dirt/stains as easily.



I agree, if you wear the champagne one cross body, there's a chance that you might get color transfer from jeans.


----------



## cindycxc

averagejoe said:


> I'd go with black. Black goes with everything, and it won't show dirt/stains as easily.



Then should i go for lambskin or calfskin??? Ive nvr got a lambskin before but lambskin is too pretty... But im just worried if the lambskin leather will show cracks after few years of using?


----------



## averagejoe

cindycxc said:


> Then should i go for lambskin or calfskin??? Ive nvr got a lambskin before but lambskin is too pretty... But im just worried if the lambskin leather will show cracks after few years of using?



I'd go for the grained calfskin. I actually like the look of it more than the lambskin, and I love how the outer part of the lock is lacquered in black, unlike on the lambskin one which is not lacquered at all.


----------



## honu

I have the grained calfskin and it is quite durable.


----------



## cyclops68

cindycxc said:


> Help help help with the colours :/ im in dilemma in between black and champagne diorama. Which one should i go for? I normally wear simple tshirt and short, nothing too fancy.



What a gorgeous champagne colour!! But whoever said colour transfer from jeans is definitely right. And I agree with the above posts, the Diorama in calf skin looks better in person because of the contrast stitching (think it makes it look more three-dimensional). The lambskin looks a little flat in my opinion.


----------



## 123lushan

Hello everyone. This is my first Diorama. I was going to get Bleu de Minuit but when I saw this gorgeous versatile colour I fell in love! It's like a brown burgundy colour with GOLD hardware! Also managed to buy it from Heathrow which means tax free!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## 123lushan

If anyone knows the name of the colour that will be much appreciated. It is grained leather.


----------



## averagejoe

123lushan said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first Diorama. I was going to get Bleu de Minuit but when I saw this gorgeous versatile colour I fell in love! It's like a brown burgundy colour with GOLD hardware! Also managed to buy it from Heathrow which means tax free!! Thanks for letting me share.





123lushan said:


> If anyone knows the name of the colour that will be much appreciated. It is grained leather.



It is GORGEOUS! THis is a wonderful GHW combination!

I think the colour is Coffee.


----------



## Havanese 28

123lushan said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first Diorama. I was going to get Bleu de Minuit but when I saw this gorgeous versatile colour I fell in love! It's like a brown burgundy colour with GOLD hardware! Also managed to buy it from Heathrow which means tax free!! Thanks for letting me share.


Your Diorama is gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you!  I love the color you chose and especially the Gold hardware.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## cyclops68

123lushan said:


> If anyone knows the name of the colour that will be much appreciated. It is grained leather.



Does anyone else think this looks like a heavenly bar of chocolate? Because I want to lick my screen right now.


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> Does anyone else think this looks like a heavenly bar of chocolate? Because I want to lick my screen right now.



It DOES look like a heavenly bar of chocolate!


----------



## 123lushan

Thank you guys you are too kind. I wasn't sure about the style at first, and went to Chanel to look at their boy bags in Heathrow too. The Boy bags somehow just didn't appeal to me. Maybe it was too edgy? Anyway I then went to Dior, tried on LOTS of bags, the mini lady, Promenade pouch and different colours of Diorama. This one stood out. The quality of leather is incredible. The colour is more burgundy sometimes depending on the light. I was told it is a new colour for this year?

I already have a black medium Diorissimo so now super happy with my Dior collection at the moment. I bought a medium lady last year but got fed up with the opening and sold it. But might get a Diorissimo wallet later this year &#128515;


----------



## Happy Luppy

I've been loving this bag and i wanted to own the Small. 
But the prices are out of my budget, i'll be waiting for any preloved Diorama :buttercup:


----------



## averagejoe

123lushan said:


> Thank you guys you are too kind. I wasn't sure about the style at first, and went to Chanel to look at their boy bags in Heathrow too. The Boy bags somehow just didn't appeal to me. Maybe it was too edgy? Anyway I then went to Dior, tried on LOTS of bags, the mini lady, Promenade pouch and different colours of Diorama. This one stood out. The quality of leather is incredible. The colour is more burgundy sometimes depending on the light. I was told it is a new colour for this year?
> 
> I already have a black medium Diorissimo so now super happy with my Dior collection at the moment. I bought a medium lady last year but got fed up with the opening and sold it. But might get a Diorissimo wallet later this year &#128515;



I must have missed your post.

For the burgundy colour, are you referring to a brown that has burgundy undertones or an actual burgundy? If it's the former, then it is the colour "Coffee", which is a Cruise 2016 colour I think. If it is the latter, then it is the colour "Plum", which is a Winter 2015 colour.


----------



## Prada Prince

> Prada Prince has shared this in a reveal thread for guys. In case you haven't seen this, I wanted to share his photo here as well, because I know that a lot of members are waiting for the Diorama to be released with gold hardware, and it indeed has been in their classic black grained calfskin.



Black grained calfskin with GHW


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Really need help on deciding between the Diorama and the Boy...I'm so torn between those two! I like how the Boy can be dressed down more since I'm mostly very casual but love the elegance of the Diorama. The clean straight lines make it look so classic and luxurious! I hate how everyone says the Diorama is a plagiarised version of the Boy which gives me second thoughts about it but I also dislike how the Boy is so common. Diorama owners, do you guys still love it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Havanese 28

I love the Diorama.  It's just so refined and classy, and it is versatile since it can be dressed up and worn casually, in my opinion.  I am waiting for more options with Gold hardware, but this bag will be my next Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> Really need help on deciding between the Diorama and the Boy...I'm so torn between those two! I like how the Boy can be dressed down more since I'm mostly very casual but love the elegance of the Diorama. The clean straight lines make it look so classic and luxurious! I hate how everyone says the Diorama is a plagiarised version of the Boy which gives me second thoughts about it but I also dislike how the Boy is so common. Diorama owners, do you guys still love it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



I don't own it but I think Dior has made enough of an attempt to differentiate the bag from Chanel. The open-worked light-weight chain, architectural Cannage design, and crest lock are quite unique. Yes, overall, the inspiration of the Diorama is clearly from the Chanel Boy, but people who own both bags here tend to prefer the Diorama, which means that Dior was able to take the design to a whole new level. As an added plus, the Diorama flap does not bend/crease in the middle with weight due to its design, but the Chanel Boy does.


----------



## phatlittlelemon

averagejoe said:


> I don't own it but I think Dior has made enough of an attempt to differentiate the bag from Chanel. The open-worked light-weight chain, architectural Cannage design, and crest lock are quite unique. Yes, overall, the inspiration of the Diorama is clearly from the Chanel Boy, but people who own both bags here tend to prefer the Diorama, which means that Dior was able to take the design to a whole new level. As an added plus, the Diorama flap does not bend/crease in the middle with weight due to its design, but the Chanel Boy does.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts  you're right the clean, straight lines are unique compared to the boy. I'm wondering does the black diorama in calf leather come in a small size? The website only shows the original medium size but I think it would be a bit too big for me as I'm quite petite. The interior pink lining is so beautiful ^-^


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts  you're right the clean, straight lines are unique compared to the boy. I'm wondering does the black diorama in calf leather come in a small size? The website only shows the original medium size but I think it would be a bit too big for me as I'm quite petite. The interior pink lining is so beautiful ^-^



It should come in the small size. The website doesn't show a lot of the styles that are actually available, and it is deliberate.


----------



## diorme

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts  you're right the clean, straight lines are unique compared to the boy. I'm wondering does the black diorama in calf leather come in a small size? The website only shows the original medium size but I think it would be a bit too big for me as I'm quite petite. The interior pink lining is so beautiful ^-^




I think they do. When I was at the boutique, I tried on the small in lamb skin. It's cute, but I figured I would get more use out of the medium. Definitely recommend you to try on both sizes because I'm quite petite myself and the Medium did not look too big or bulky on me. I'm a stickler for that. I also have a medium Chanel flap, any bigger size would make me look ridiculous!


----------



## honu

I am petite and have the black grained calf in medium. I don't think it looks big on me at all. I have been using it every day for 6 months and still love it!


----------



## jazztonish

Hi, I'm new to Dior bags in general. I visited a Dior boutique this afternoon to see Diorama and was awestruck by the bag in real life. It's stunning, simple yet a classy piece but it'll take me a while to save up. But I'd like to ask if the bag is durable and practical for everyday use. I'd want to use it as my work bag and on casual occasion.

It took me a long while to feel attracted to it until I saw a Korean singer carried this bag last year. And that was the first time I realized that this bag is actually appealing.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

I hope some can help me with a decision.......I am considering buying my first Dior bag - a lovely Diorama bag in Calf leather - but torn between the sizes of the small and medium and also colour choices. 

I am hoping some here that may own this bag can answer some questions or give some advice please? 

With the small size, can it fit sunglasses if they are in a soft pouch? 

Also I am torn between a red calf and black calf.
The red is beautiful but I wonder how it wears over time?
What are pros and cons of the coloured Dior bags? Would the red fade over time?

So I am trying to decide on the following:
Small Red Diorama  in Calf
Small Black Diorama in Calf
or Medium Diorama in Black..........

Any thoughts would be much appreciated...............

I don't have a local store near where I live so will make a special trip to their store but just wanting to do my homework first.


----------



## averagejoe

Luv iz Louis said:


> I hope some can help me with a decision.......I am considering buying my first Dior bag - a lovely Diorama bag in Calf leather - but torn between the sizes of the small and medium and also colour choices.
> 
> I am hoping some here that may own this bag can answer some questions or give some advice please?
> 
> With the small size, can it fit sunglasses if they are in a soft pouch?
> 
> Also I am torn between a red calf and black calf.
> The red is beautiful but I wonder how it wears over time?
> What are pros and cons of the coloured Dior bags? Would the red fade over time?
> 
> So I am trying to decide on the following:
> Small Red Diorama  in Calf
> Small Black Diorama in Calf
> or Medium Diorama in Black..........
> 
> Any thoughts would be much appreciated...............
> 
> I don't have a local store near where I live so will make a special trip to their store but just wanting to do my homework first.



The small can fit sunglasses in a soft case (i.e. a drawstring pouch) or even a hard case if the sunglasses are small enough. But this all depends on the actual frames so it's best to bring them to the store to see if they fit in the small size of the Diorama.

I have not heard of anyone complaining about Dior's leathers fading unlike what I hear from other brands (like Proenza Schouler), so the red should stay vibrant for years as long as you store the bag in a dark, cool, and dry place. Avoid keeping the bag near UV light. This applies to all leather, even black leather, regardless of the brand, since UV light is very damaging for pigments.

I personally prefer black because it doesn't show dirt and stains as easily, unlike red which is lighter. My preference is from a purely practical view. 

My suggestion is the medium Diorama in black grained calfskin. I think that the medium is the perfect size. It has the perfect proportions (in terms of the size of the lock compared to the rest of the bag), and it will give you just the right amount of room in case you ever need to bring more stuff out.


----------



## Kl1234

Would someone with a small Diorama be kind enough to  post a picture of what their bag can fit? Does it fit an iPhone 6 or iPhone 6plus? Thank you


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Kl1234 said:


> Would someone with a small Diorama be kind enough to  post a picture of what their bag can fit? Does it fit an iPhone 6 or iPhone 6plus? Thank you



I would like to know this too as I am considering this bag and the next size up. Making a trip to the boutique this weekend


----------



## smudleybear

Luv iz Louis said:


> I would like to know this too as I am considering this bag and the next size up. Making a trip to the boutique this weekend


Should be able to fit.


----------



## SQ23

Does anyone know if the Diorama wallet on chain in gold will be available in Canada or the US? Thanks!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts   I'm wondering does the black diorama in calf leather come in a small size? The website only shows the original medium size but I think it would be a bit too big for me as I'm quite petite. The interior pink lining is so beautiful ^-^



Yes it does -  I tried it on last night in the boutique but opted for the next size up as it is just a little bit to small to hold my essentials.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Kl1234 said:


> Would someone with a small Diorama be kind enough to  post a picture of what their bag can fit? Does it fit an iPhone 6 or iPhone 6plus? Thank you



I hope I can help you a little bit with this. I brought my first Dior bag last night in MEDIUM and it holds the 6s perfectly in the front pocket - but with room to spare, I would say it was designed for the 6s plus in mind. I love the fact my phone can sit in this spot as I hate my phone bumping on other things in my bag, it is gorgeous. I also have a ray ban sunglass case in the bag in this photo for reference.

I use a Chanel Woc but I felt the Dior in Small was too small to be useful - I could fit in it a small card holder and my phone, but not enough room for a small cosmetic pouch. I think the small version is great for a dinner out when you only carry a mirror, lipstick, cards & tissues. Not really for a full day out where you need more (such as sunglasses) IMHO.

I usually love mini bags and LV Alma BB is one of my favs, but the Dior in small did not seem to really give me "bang for buck" in this case. So I went for the Medium. For reference, the medium is a fab size - it is between the Chanel Medium Large and Chanel Jumbo sizes, so it works perfectly.


----------



## Kl1234

Luv iz Louis said:


> I hope I can help you a little bit with this. I brought my first Dior bag last night in MEDIUM and it holds the 6s perfectly in the front pocket - but with room to spare, I would say it was designed for the 6s plus in mind. I love the fact my phone can sit in this spot as I hate my phone bumping on other things in my bag, it is gorgeous. I also have a ray ban sunglass case in the bag in this photo for reference.
> 
> I use a Chanel Woc but I felt the Dior in Small was too small to be useful - I could fit in it a small card holder and my phone, but not enough room for a small cosmetic pouch. I think the small version is great for a dinner out when you only carry a mirror, lipstick, cards & tissues. Not really for a full day out where you need more (such as sunglasses) IMHO.
> 
> I usually love mini bags and LV Alma BB is one of my favs, but the Dior in small did not seem to really give me "bang for buck" in this case. So I went for the Medium. For reference, the medium is a fab size - it is between the Chanel Medium Large and Chanel Jumbo sizes, so it works perfectly.



Thank you so much! That is very helpful, the medium does sound like the better option for everyday use. I have been really into the mini bags recently and thought I would like the small size but I really would like the option to carry a bit more if needed. Thanks again, I appreciate it and congrats on your new purchase!!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Kl1234 said:


> Thank you so much! That is very helpful, the medium does sound like the better option for everyday use. I have been really into the mini bags recently and thought I would like the small size but I really would like the option to carry a bit more if needed. Thanks again, I appreciate it and congrats on your new purchase!!



You are welcome, I think because this is such a trim bag in the Medium and not bulky it works better than the smaller version - and for only $300 price difference you are getting a better bag in the Medium I think? (and you would be less likely to overstuff it too).


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Luv iz Louis said:


> I hope I can help you a little bit with this. I brought my first Dior bag last night in MEDIUM and it holds the 6s perfectly in the front pocket - but with room to spare, I would say it was designed for the 6s plus in mind. I love the fact my phone can sit in this spot as I hate my phone bumping on other things in my bag, it is gorgeous. I also have a ray ban sunglass case in the bag in this photo for reference.
> 
> I use a Chanel Woc but I felt the Dior in Small was too small to be useful - I could fit in it a small card holder and my phone, but not enough room for a small cosmetic pouch. I think the small version is great for a dinner out when you only carry a mirror, lipstick, cards & tissues. Not really for a full day out where you need more (such as sunglasses) IMHO.
> 
> I usually love mini bags and LV Alma BB is one of my favs, but the Dior in small did not seem to really give me "bang for buck" in this case. So I went for the Medium. For reference, the medium is a fab size - it is between the Chanel Medium Large and Chanel Jumbo sizes, so it works perfectly.



The lining looks beautiful! I was just wondering what's the price in aus right now for the small and medium (if you bought it in aus) haha


----------



## Luv iz Louis

phatlittlelemon said:


> The lining looks beautiful! I was just wondering what's the price in aus right now for the small and medium (if you bought it in aus) haha



The small is $4,600 and the Medium is $4,900 (Aussie dollars)


----------



## Havanese 28

Luv iz Louis said:


> I hope I can help you a little bit with this. I brought my first Dior bag last night in MEDIUM and it holds the 6s perfectly in the front pocket - but with room to spare, I would say it was designed for the 6s plus in mind. I love the fact my phone can sit in this spot as I hate my phone bumping on other things in my bag, it is gorgeous. I also have a ray ban sunglass case in the bag in this photo for reference.
> 
> I use a Chanel Woc but I felt the Dior in Small was too small to be useful - I could fit in it a small card holder and my phone, but not enough room for a small cosmetic pouch. I think the small version is great for a dinner out when you only carry a mirror, lipstick, cards & tissues. Not really for a full day out where you need more (such as sunglasses) IMHO.
> 
> I usually love mini bags and LV Alma BB is one of my favs, but the Dior in small did not seem to really give me "bang for buck" in this case. So I went for the Medium. For reference, the medium is a fab size - it is between the Chanel Medium Large and Chanel Jumbo sizes, so it works perfectly.


Thanks for sharing all of this and including a pic of the bag's interior. Congrats on your gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## phatlittlelemon

cocochanellova said:


> My husband got me the Diorama in the pink color for Valentine's Day! I am obsessed- the bag is great wearing crossbody, shoulder strap, or the evening version which you tuck the leather strap around the bottom of the bag and only use the chain. The chain is hollowed out so it's very lightweight. Such a modern glamorous bag that is timeless!



Hey which colour is that pink? It looks gorgeous! I'm wondering if it's limited edition because my SA said she's never seen that one before but I really love it.


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Hey guys I am thinking of getting a small Diorama in the grained leather. I'm wondering if the current clasp will stay as a classic because I've heard they might be replaced by the CD plates...and I really don't want to buy a bag that'll get discontinued soon :/ Any info will be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> Hey which colour is that pink? It looks gorgeous! I'm wondering if it's limited edition because my SA said she's never seen that one before but I really love it.



This looks like Rose Clair to me.


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> Hey guys I am thinking of getting a small Diorama in the grained leather. I'm wondering if the current clasp will stay as a classic because I've heard they might be replaced by the CD plates...and I really don't want to buy a bag that'll get discontinued soon :/ Any info will be greatly appreciated! Thanks



They are not discontinuing the badge lock, as it has been tremendously successful, and is a new Dior icon. In fact, the badge lock was added to the new Diorever bags, too (the original runway versions did not even have a lock).

The circular CD locks are a seasonal design for Spring 2016, and I don't know if the locks will be carried over to the next season.


----------



## phatlittlelemon

averagejoe said:


> This looks like Rose Clair to me.



Thanks for your help, my SA said there's only rose poudre :/ is that the same?


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for your help, my SA said there's only rose poudre :/ is that the same?



It _may _be Rose Poudre. Rose Poudre is a very light pink and it usually looks warmer in tone than in these pictures, but it could be the lighting.

Rose Clair is Dior's standard light pink but I don't know if it is available in the Diorama. Maybe it is Rose Poudre after all.


----------



## Sokate

I just recieved a rose poudre light pink diorama for my birthday I believe that might be the light pink colour you are talking about?


----------



## Sokate

Gasp! What colour is this? Grey or light blue


----------



## Sokate

I own both a medium diorama and an original lamb skin boy with the Chanel stitching on the top of the bag. They are both gorgeous bags and the larger size Chanel works well for a more casual or "club" look with the larger thicker chain and boxer look and the diorama is more ladylike and better for dressier events or "girlie" looks. I don't think they can be compared they both have their own distinct styles and are beautiful in their own rights. I personally don't love the look of the quilted boy I feel it looks really casual so I'm really happy I bought a really early model.


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Owners of Lambskin Diorama, how does it hold up? Does it scratch very very easily? 

Originally I wanted to get the rose poudre in grained in small but i was told it only came in the medium. So I ended up finding a beautiful pink seasonal small diorama at the flagship today but it only comes in lamb. I'm very tempted to take it home, but the lambskin is a huge worry! Really scared it would get scratched up badly for everyday use. What do you guys think?


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> Owners of Lambskin Diorama, how does it hold up? Does it scratch very very easily?
> 
> Originally I wanted to get the rose poudre in grained in small but i was told it only came in the medium. So I ended up finding a beautiful pink seasonal small diorama at the flagship today but it only comes in lamb. I'm very tempted to take it home, but the lambskin is a huge worry! Really scared it would get scratched up badly for everyday use. What do you guys think?



Lambskin is not that fragile, but from a durability perspective, the grained calfskin is more hard-wearing so it's more suitable for everyday use than lambskin, in my opinion.

I actually suggest getting the medium in Rose Poudre calfskin. The medium can hold more things without looking much bigger, and it's always nice to have a bit of extra space just in case you want to carry a bit more.


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> Lambskin is not that fragile, but from a durability perspective, the grained calfskin is more hard-wearing so it's more suitable for everyday use than lambskin, in my opinion.
> 
> I actually suggest getting the medium in Rose Poudre calfskin. The medium can hold more things without looking much bigger, and it's always nice to have a bit of extra space just in case you want to carry a bit more.


+1.  I completely agree.


----------



## averagejoe

Limited edition Diorama for British Vogue's 100th anniversary:


----------



## phatlittlelemon

I was so paranoid about lambskin but I guess I just couldn't go home without it. The colour is too lovely!  So here's my small Diorama in lambskin  Everything is perfect apart from a bit of the sealant on the shoulder strap (see picture below), but it was the last non-faulty one in my country so I just took it. Just wondering is this acceptable for the Diorama?  I love the bag regardless


----------



## Luv iz Louis

averagejoe said:


> L The medium can hold more things without looking much bigger, and it's always nice to have a bit of extra space just in case you want to carry a bit more.



I agree- I looked at both the small and medium and outside not much difference really, but inside there is so much more room in the medium. Also you get better bang for your buck with only $300 difference in price.


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> I was so paranoid about lambskin but I guess I just couldn't go home without it. The colour is too lovely!  So here's my small Diorama in lambskin  Everything is perfect apart from a bit of the sealant on the shoulder strap (see picture below), but it was the last non-faulty one in my country so I just took it. Just wondering is this acceptable for the Diorama?  I love the bag regardless



Is the sealant coming off? Is there not enough sealant to cover the edge? Or is there too much sealant that it's forming frilly edges?

In any case, you can always ask the SA to locate another one for you from a different country and see if they can ship it to your local boutique.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

phatlittlelemon said:


> Everything is perfect apart from a bit of the sealant on the shoulder strap (see picture below), but it was the last non-faulty one in my country so I just took it. Just wondering is this acceptable for the Diorama?  I love the bag regardless



For the money I would want a perfect piece - I would likely request another be sent in if I was not happy. I would not settle. But if you think it is Ok that is fine, it is hard to tell from the photo if it is a fault or not.


----------



## Havanese 28

luv iz louis said:


> for the money i would want a perfect piece - i would likely request another be sent in if i was not happy. I would not settle. But if you think it is ok that is fine, it is hard to tell from the photo if it is a fault or not.


+1


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Luv iz Louis said:


> For the money I would want a perfect piece - I would likely request another be sent in if I was not happy. I would not settle. But if you think it is Ok that is fine, it is hard to tell from the photo if it is a fault or not.



I completely agree, I think I will just exchange for classic black tomorrow


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Luv iz Louis said:


> For the money I would want a perfect piece - I would likely request another be sent in if I was not happy. I would not settle. But if you think it is Ok that is fine, it is hard to tell from the photo if it is a fault or not.




Totally agree. If there is fault, you will always know that it's there. 
You deserve 100% satisfaction. Don't be too shy to ask. If you like this colour (and I love it in the photo), I'm sure they will be able to find it elsewhere and order for you. It may take time but it's totally worth it.


----------



## TiffLee

phatlittlelemon said:


> I completely agree, I think I will just exchange for classic black tomorrow



With that price tag you should ask for exchange to a perfect condition.


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Thanks for your help everyone! I guess for that amount of money I really couldn't stand faults on a new bag, I ended up exchanging for a black grained calf  The colour is classic not seasonal so I got to choose from 3 black dioramas to pick out the best one. Originally I didn't want a black one since I thought I might want to get a Chanel boy in black but a customer at the Dior store was wearing one and she let me try it on. I felt the boy isn't as nice in real life as expected so I grabbed a black diorama without a doubt! The pink lining is so nice too, I'm really thrilled


----------



## Luv iz Louis

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! I guess for that amount of money I really couldn't stand faults on a new bag, I ended up exchanging for a black grained calf  The colour is classic not seasonal so I got to choose from 3 black dioramas to pick out the best one. Originally I didn't want a black one since I thought I might want to get a Chanel boy in black but a customer at the Dior store was wearing one and she let me try it on. I felt the boy isn't as nice in real life as expected so I grabbed a black diorama without a doubt! The pink lining is so nice too, I'm really thrilled



Congrats, she is a beautiful choice. I brought one only two weeks ago and love it and the lining is delicious. I too prefer it to the Boy as I think it is more of a classic and I also think more worry free as Chanel have stopped servicing their bags after 5 years of age (see thread on Chanel forum). Glad you are happy now


----------



## Havanese 28

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! I guess for that amount of money I really couldn't stand faults on a new bag, I ended up exchanging for a black grained calf  The colour is classic not seasonal so I got to choose from 3 black dioramas to pick out the best one. Originally I didn't want a black one since I thought I might want to get a Chanel boy in black but a customer at the Dior store was wearing one and she let me try it on. I felt the boy isn't as nice in real life as expected so I grabbed a black diorama without a doubt! The pink lining is so nice too, I'm really thrilled


This is Gorgoeus!  for what it's worth, I think you made an excellent choice.  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## balletgal

Hello fellow Dior lovers! I had all intentions of getting a Chanel Boy but then I saw this beauty and had to get her instead!!! The craftsmanship and quality and attention to detail for the price, there was no comparison. Plus I feel that it's just so much more unique and eye catching... My new Diorama Azure!!


----------



## Havanese 28

balletgal said:


> Hello fellow Dior lovers! I had all intentions of getting a Chanel Boy but then I saw this beauty and had to get her instead!!! The craftsmanship and quality and attention to detail for the price, there was no comparison. Plus I feel that it's just so much more unique and eye catching... My new Diorama Azure!!


This is stunning!  It's a beautiful statement bag, but still demure and very versatile.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

balletgal said:


> Hello fellow Dior lovers! I had all intentions of getting a Chanel Boy but then I saw this beauty and had to get her instead!!! The craftsmanship and quality and attention to detail for the price, there was no comparison. Plus I feel that it's just so much more unique and eye catching... My new Diorama Azure!!


 
How stunning !! Congrats


----------



## Prada Prince

balletgal said:


> Hello fellow Dior lovers! I had all intentions of getting a Chanel Boy but then I saw this beauty and had to get her instead!!! The craftsmanship and quality and attention to detail for the price, there was no comparison. Plus I feel that it's just so much more unique and eye catching... My new Diorama Azure!!




Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Prada Prince

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! I guess for that amount of money I really couldn't stand faults on a new bag, I ended up exchanging for a black grained calf  The colour is classic not seasonal so I got to choose from 3 black dioramas to pick out the best one. Originally I didn't want a black one since I thought I might want to get a Chanel boy in black but a customer at the Dior store was wearing one and she let me try it on. I felt the boy isn't as nice in real life as expected so I grabbed a black diorama without a doubt! The pink lining is so nice too, I'm really thrilled




Great choice


----------



## averagejoe

balletgal said:


> Hello fellow Dior lovers! I had all intentions of getting a Chanel Boy but then I saw this beauty and had to get her instead!!! The craftsmanship and quality and attention to detail for the price, there was no comparison. Plus I feel that it's just so much more unique and eye catching... My new Diorama Azure!!



Stunning!!! And yes, it is a lot more eye-catching. Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! I guess for that amount of money I really couldn't stand faults on a new bag, I ended up exchanging for a black grained calf  The colour is classic not seasonal so I got to choose from 3 black dioramas to pick out the best one. Originally I didn't want a black one since I thought I might want to get a Chanel boy in black but a customer at the Dior store was wearing one and she let me try it on. I felt the boy isn't as nice in real life as expected so I grabbed a black diorama without a doubt! The pink lining is so nice too, I'm really thrilled



Perfect choice! One of my favourite Diorama bags! I absolutely love the resin on the lock, and the look of the grained calfskin. Congratulations!


----------



## baglvr2012

I've been thinking about the metallic micro cannage diorama in gold or silver but can't seem to pull the trigger as I don't want to get "tired" of the metallic look and the metallic can be a bit flashy?  What do you guys think?  Do you think it's here to stay and that I can wear it for a long time or is it more of a "fad"? Also, which color do you prefer, gold or  silver? 
I'm not a flashy person, in mid 40s, style is casual/trendy/chic  and prefer no logos on bags. 
Would love your input especially from those who already have this bag.

Thanks!


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Thanks for all your help and patience everyone


----------



## phatlittlelemon

baglvr2012 said:


> I've been thinking about the metallic micro cannage diorama in gold or silver but can't seem to pull the trigger as I don't want to get "tired" of the metallic look and the metallic can be a bit flashy?  What do you guys think?  Do you think it's here to stay and that I can wear it for a long time or is it more of a "fad"? Also, which color do you prefer, gold or  silver?
> I'm not a flashy person, in mid 40s, style is casual/trendy/chic  and prefer no logos on bags.
> Would love your input especially from those who already have this bag.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey there I've been hanging in Dior a lot recently and splurged on the Diorama a few days ago. I think something metallic is definitely in trend right now, there really is no guarantee that it'll stay. It's like the bright seasonal colours/bags, there's the chance it'll become a classic overtime like how Be Dior, Diorissmo are becoming more of a classic line, but they might also be discontinued later. However what matters is you love it yourself no matter what everyone else is doing  if you want something that is guaranteed to stay, there's rose poudre and black which are the only permanent colours for diorama. I think the metallic ones look a lot better in real life so definitely make a store visit! I suggest the silver metallic. I tried it on and saw ladies in the 30s or 40s trying it on in store and it really looks nice on everyone. The silver is great because it complements nearly every colour whereas gold needs more effort when you choose your outfits  The diorama is one of the nicest bags that's luxurious but understated. Whether it's too flashy really depends on how you style it, it can look too flashy if you're wearing full sequins but other than that I think it complements very well with most outfits. Hope that helps


----------



## cyclops68

baglvr2012 said:


> I've been thinking about the metallic micro cannage diorama in gold or silver but can't seem to pull the trigger as I don't want to get "tired" of the metallic look and the metallic can be a bit flashy?  What do you guys think?  Do you think it's here to stay and that I can wear it for a long time or is it more of a "fad"? Also, which color do you prefer, gold or  silver?
> I'm not a flashy person, in mid 40s, style is casual/trendy/chic  and prefer no logos on bags.
> Would love your input especially from those who already have this bag.
> 
> Thanks!



I think I know what you're talking about. I was truly on the verge of getting the metallic perforated finish and I changed my mind cuz it was too flashy for my casual outfits and I thought it would look dated fast. I thought that it's the sort of thing that looks beckoning on the shelf in the store under a spotlight and although I loved loved loved it, I simply couldn't see myself still carrying it in ten years' time.


----------



## averagejoe

baglvr2012 said:


> I've been thinking about the metallic micro cannage diorama in gold or silver but can't seem to pull the trigger as I don't want to get "tired" of the metallic look and the metallic can be a bit flashy?  What do you guys think?  Do you think it's here to stay and that I can wear it for a long time or is it more of a "fad"? Also, which color do you prefer, gold or  silver?
> I'm not a flashy person, in mid 40s, style is casual/trendy/chic  and prefer no logos on bags.
> Would love your input especially from those who already have this bag.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't think that the bag is that flashy. The micro-Cannage perforations mean that the bag is shimmery but won't look like a mirror, so it's a bit more subtle that way. 

I prefer the gold version, because it comes with gold hardware as well, making for a divine combination.

Metallic bags have always been "in" and they are introduced season after season by countless brands, so they aren't a fad. 

And we eventually grow tired of some of our possessions, so I don't think that it will be due to the metallic finish of the bag. It's just the nature of owning something for a while, and wanting something newer afterwards.

I suggest contacting your Dior sales associate to inquire about their availability first. The gold should be sold out already (although there will be limited new shipments of them every once in a while), so it may be difficult to locate one for you.


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> I don't think that the bag is that flashy. The micro-Cannage perforations mean that the bag is shimmery but won't look like a mirror, so it's a bit more subtle that way.
> 
> I prefer the gold version, because it comes with gold hardware as well, making for a divine combination.
> 
> Metallic bags have always been "in" and they are introduced season after season by countless brands, so they aren't a fad.
> 
> And we eventually grow tired of some of our possessions, so I don't think that it will be due to the metallic finish of the bag. It's just the nature of owning something for a while, and wanting something newer afterwards.
> 
> I suggest contacting your Dior sales associate to inquire about their availability first. The gold should be sold out already (although there will be limited new shipments of them every once in a while), so it may be difficult to locate one for you.


+1.  I agree, the micro Cannage is understated enough for a metallic, well done and classy.  I also think it's very versatile, capable of using day or night.  I prefer the gold as well.  It just looks so chic and understated and elegant.  I think it's neutral and can be worn with everything.  That said, I do believe it's sold out everywhere.  I'm in the United States, and I tried getting this bag early winter and there were none left.  Should you be able to locate one, I say get it!


----------



## Fefster

balletgal said:


> Hello fellow Dior lovers! I had all intentions of getting a Chanel Boy but then I saw this beauty and had to get her instead!!! The craftsmanship and quality and attention to detail for the price, there was no comparison. Plus I feel that it's just so much more unique and eye catching... My new Diorama Azure!!



Oh my god! That is the ultimate beauty. I adore adore adore this. Your post has finally made me realise that I need this bag. Thank you x


----------



## crazy8baglady

I have a question for those who have had the smooth leather dioramas for a while now - how has your bag held up in terms of scratches and creases? I know that they are inevitable but are you still happy with the way it looks after some use?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

crazy8baglady said:


> I have a question for those who have had the smooth leather dioramas for a while now - how has your bag held up in terms of scratches and creases? I know that they are inevitable but are you still happy with the way it looks after some use?


 
I have been wondering the same thing myself as I have my eye on a smooth bag too, but concerned it may show too much wear, thank you for asking the question


----------



## Havanese 28

Luv iz Louis said:


> I have been wondering the same thing myself as I have my eye on a smooth bag too, but concerned it may show too much wear, thank you for asking the question


I was considering the smooth calf Medium Diorama in black because it had Gold hardware, but my SA did " warn " me, as did a few TPF members, it's not as durable as the grained leather and wouldn't hold up nearly as well with daily use.  For this reason, I held off.  A medium Diorama is the next Dior bag I plan to purchase, but I'm waiting to see if there are more options with Gold hardware released.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## averagejoe

Havanese 28 said:


> I was considering the smooth calf Medium Diorama in black because it had Gold hardware, but my SA did " warn " me, as did a few TPF members, it's not as durable as the grained leather and wouldn't hold up nearly as well with daily use.  For this reason, I held off.  A medium Diorama is the next Dior bag I plan to purchase, but I'm waiting to see if there are more options with Gold hardware released.  Fingers crossed.



Did you see the one with gold hardware and grained calfskin that Prada Prince posted?

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dudes-and-their-diors-784718-44.html (post #647)


----------



## baglvr2012

Havanese 28 said:


> +1.  I agree, the micro Cannage is understated enough for a metallic, well done and classy.  I also think it's very versatile, capable of using day or night.  I prefer the gold as well.  It just looks so chic and understated and elegant.  I think it's neutral and can be worn with everything.  That said, I do believe it's sold out everywhere.  I'm in the United States, and I tried getting this bag early winter and there were none left.  Should you be able to locate one, I say get it!


Thanks to those who responded to my post on the metallic micro cannage dilemma! So, I called my SA today and she said US has one gold metallic in stock.  I went in to see the silver and gold and in person for some reason, it didn't take my breath away.  But definitely a special bag indeed.
But ... my SA brought out the gris grained in medium and it was a beauty!  I am considering this one now.  The color is such a nice gray and I think it will go well with many of the clothes that I have (I wear a lot of navy, beige, black).  I have a few more days to ponder ...


----------



## averagejoe

baglvr2012 said:


> Thanks to those who responded to my post on the metallic micro cannage dilemma! So, I called my SA today and she said US has one gold metallic in stock.  I went in to see the silver and gold and in person for some reason, it didn't take my breath away.  But definitely a special bag indeed.
> But ... my SA brought out the gris grained in medium and it was a beauty!  I am considering this one now.  The color is such a nice gray and I think it will go well with many of the clothes that I have (I wear a lot of navy, beige, black).  I have a few more days to ponder ...



The grey one in grained leather is stunning!


----------



## baglvr2012

averagejoe said:


> The grey one in grained leather is stunning!


thanks averagejoe! Your opinion is always appreciated.


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> Did you see the one with gold hardware and grained calfskin that Prada Prince posted?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dudes-and-their-diors-784718-44.html (post #647)


I did, and it's fabulous, but it's the large.  I don't believe this combination is available in the medium.  I'm really hoping there will be a release of a Diorama in Medium with grained leather/ Gold hardware.


----------



## meowmeow94

phatlittlelemon said:


> I was so paranoid about lambskin but I guess I just couldn't go home without it. The colour is too lovely!  So here's my small Diorama in lambskin  Everything is perfect apart from a bit of the sealant on the shoulder strap (see picture below), but it was the last non-faulty one in my country so I just took it. Just wondering is this acceptable for the Diorama?  I love the bag regardless



The bag is lovely and TDF  Congrats on your purchase. She is stunning! 
May I ask where did you find her and what color is it called? 
I've been searching for this bag but my S.A. can't locate it.


----------



## meowmeow94

phatlittlelemon said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! I guess for that amount of money I really couldn't stand faults on a new bag, I ended up exchanging for a black grained calf  The colour is classic not seasonal so I got to choose from 3 black dioramas to pick out the best one. Originally I didn't want a black one since I thought I might want to get a Chanel boy in black but a customer at the Dior store was wearing one and she let me try it on. I felt the boy isn't as nice in real life as expected so I grabbed a black diorama without a doubt! The pink lining is so nice too, I'm really thrilled



I just saw this post!  congrats on the black!!! it's a great choice, especially with Diorama minimalist style 
I just got a black lambskin and loving mine as well


----------



## phatlittlelemon

meowmeow94 said:


> The bag is lovely and TDF  Congrats on your purchase. She is stunning!
> May I ask where did you find her and what color is it called?
> I've been searching for this bag but my S.A. can't locate it.



My SA called it 'Tea Rose', it is my favourite shade of pink but it is too delicate for me. Every single one I saw had the corners already scratched in the store, and my SA said that is because every store only received around 1 of it due to it being a seasonal piece so they're always on display. I've been told hongkong has 2 pieces left but they're also display models with corners scratched


----------



## phatlittlelemon

meowmeow94 said:


> I just saw this post!  congrats on the black!!! it's a great choice, especially with Diorama minimalist style
> I just got a black lambskin and loving mine as well



Thank you  Black diorama is lovely


----------



## baglvr2012

For those that already own the Diorama in small or medium, do you find that one of the straps fall off the shoulder often, when worn with double loop/on shoulder? When I tried the bag in store, the leather part kept on falling off and I couldn't be sure if it was a bag issue or the blouse that I had on.
I want to make sure I will get a lot of use out of the bag!
thanks.


----------



## balletgal

Thank you for all your sweet comments!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## balletgal

I have the small Diorama and have no issues carrying it double strap over the shoulder &#10084;&#65039; hope this helps!


----------



## meowmeow94

phatlittlelemon said:


> My SA called it 'Tea Rose', it is my favourite shade of pink but it is too delicate for me. Every single one I saw had the corners already scratched in the store, and my SA said that is because every store only received around 1 of it due to it being a seasonal piece so they're always on display. I've been told hongkong has 2 pieces left but they're also display models with corners scratched



Thank you!!  I love that shade of pink as well. but it' very prone to dirts  I believe the lambskin makes it even more delicate.
I see.. No wonder why my S.A. could not find it  It seems like a special color only offer in Asia.


----------



## emaboogie

Does anyone have any info on the diorama Jennifer Laurence is holding in the advertisement? The 2016 Cruise Collection has something similar but does not have the round CD clasp. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

emaboogie said:


> Does anyone have any info on the diorama Jennifer Laurence is holding in the advertisement? The 2016 Cruise Collection has something similar but does not have the round CD clasp. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3307688



This Diorama belongs to the Spring 2016 collection. Some models from this collection have not been released yet, and will be released next month.


----------



## bekiii

emaboogie said:


> Does anyone have any info on the diorama Jennifer Laurence is holding in the advertisement? The 2016 Cruise Collection has something similar but does not have the round CD clasp. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307688




This is available in store. Saw the bag last week in Dior Boutique DC.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Does anyone know the current prices for the diorama in the UK (particularly small, medium and large)


----------



## honu

I just visited the Dior store in Hong Kong. They only have 1 micro cannage left in the metallic blue in medium size. The new metallics are a metallic red and Aqua color but don't have the micro cannage pattern. They also have a small one in gold.


----------



## emaboogie

averagejoe said:


> This Diorama belongs to the Spring 2016 collection. Some models from this collection have not been released yet, and will be released next month.


Thanks averagejoe. Still deciding between Diorama and Chanel classic flap.


----------



## emaboogie

bekiii said:


> This is available in store. Saw the bag last week in Dior Boutique DC.


Thanks.


----------



## lililvluv

Never was interested in the Diorama until I spotted this beauty. What's the interior lining like? Is it a limited edition? Price?

*picture from www.spottedfashion.com


----------



## averagejoe

lililvluv said:


> Never was interested in the Diorama until I spotted this beauty. What's the interior lining like? Is it a limited edition? Price?
> 
> *picture from www.spottedfashion.com



I believe that this seasonal piece has leather lining, with the price being around £2,600. It is produced in limited numbers only, although it is not a limited edition (it's just a seasonal piece).


----------



## Havanese 28

My lovely SA sent me a few " sneak peek" pics of Diorama bags for Fall 2016.  I'm loving the " red" one!


----------



## Havanese 28

There are a few others .., A distressed Gold


----------



## Havanese 28

There is a microcannage in a bronze- brown, and another " crackle " goatskin, like the first picture, only in a soft black/ deep charcoal.  Sorry, but I don't know the actual names of the colors.  These all have gold hardware, I believe.  My SA said they should begin arriving in stores May/ June.


----------



## averagejoe

Havanese 28 said:


> My lovely SA sent me a few " sneak peek" pics of Diorama bags for Fall 2016.  I'm loving the " red" one!





Havanese 28 said:


> There are a few others .., A distressed Gold





Havanese 28 said:


> There is a microcannage in a bronze- brown, and another " crackle " goatskin, like the first picture, only in a soft black/ deep charcoal.  Sorry, but I don't know the actual names of the colors.  These all have gold hardware, I believe.  My SA said they should begin arriving in stores May/ June.



WHOA! Thank you for sharing! Great gold hardware options!!! I love all three designs!


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! Thank you for sharing! Great gold hardware options!!! I love all three designs!


You're welcome!  I think they are interesting colors and finishes, yet still neutral and can easily be dressed up or down.  I'm really focused on the first option, the red one.  I think that shade will be beautiful and very wearable too!


----------



## arhient

OMG I need that bronze one so I can match my iphone, althought gold would be nice too!


----------



## Willowbarb

arhient said:


> OMG I need that bronze one so I can match my iphone, althought gold would be nice too!



Oh, dear. A few months ago I was a strict minimalist, but having spent time here, particularly in the Dior forum, I'm now eyeing that bronze bag because not only is it beautiful but also it would go beautifully with my bronze Samsonite luggage.

However, I expect it will be a very expensive bag, which will ground me in more ways than one, but thank you all for sharing these beautiful things with me


----------



## poptarts

Does anyone have modeling pictures of the baby size please?


----------



## Prada Prince

Loving these colours! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Havanese 28 said:


> There is a microcannage in a bronze- brown, and another " crackle " goatskin, like the first picture, only in a soft black/ deep charcoal.  Sorry, but I don't know the actual names of the colors.  These all have gold hardware, I believe.  My SA said they should begin arriving in stores May/ June.



Wow all amazing !!!


----------



## Havanese 28

Luv iz Louis said:


> Wow all amazing !!!


They are all just beautiful!  There's another, like the " red" in crackled goat leather in a soft black/ charcoal grey, but I accidentally deleted the pic from my phone.  I love all three of these, but the majority of my collection is in very neutral shades, so I'm leaning towards the first one. I don't have anything " red" and this color would work with my wardrobe.


----------



## Oryx816

Havanese 28 said:


> There is a microcannage in a bronze- brown, and another " crackle " goatskin, like the first picture, only in a soft black/ deep charcoal.  Sorry, but I don't know the actual names of the colors.  These all have gold hardware, I believe.  My SA said they should begin arriving in stores May/ June.




Thank you for sharing Havanese!  These are all gorgeous!  Swoon!


----------



## Havanese 28

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you for sharing Havanese!  These are all gorgeous!  Swoon!


Hello!  Aren't they lovely!  The finishes are interesting, but still classic and able to be worn in many different settings.  I'm thinking of getting the first one, the " red" crackled goat leather. I think this color would be beautiful with the colors I wear, and add interest.  It's neutral enough, but not as neutral as the majority of my collection.  What are your thoughts on these three?  There's a beautiful crackled goat in a soft black/ dark charcoal too.


----------



## Oryx816

Havanese 28 said:


> Hello!  Aren't they lovely!  The finishes are interesting, but still classic and able to be worn in many different settings.  I'm thinking of getting the first one, the " red" crackled goat leather. I think this color would be beautiful with the colors I wear, and add interest.  It's neutral enough, but not as neutral as the majority of my collection.  What are your thoughts on these three?  There's a beautiful crackled goat in a soft black/ dark charcoal too.




Ooooh, can you post the charcoal one as well please?  I would like to see that.

Funny, when I looked at these three, my first thought was that the first one, the red crackle, was perfect for you.  

I will PM you shortly.


----------



## Havanese 28

Oryx816 said:


> Ooooh, can you post the charcoal one as well please?  I would like to see that.
> 
> Funny, when I looked at these three, my first thought was that the first one, the red crackle, was perfect for you.
> 
> I will PM you shortly.


Thanks!  I was immediately drawn to the " red", thinking it would look beautiful with camel, olive, ivory...The Charcoal one is gorgeous, but unfortunately I deleted the pic from my phone to eliminate choices and make my decision easier.  I absolutely Loved that one, but since I have a black/ gold Lady Dior, I'm trying to be more diverse and add a different color family.  I'll ask my SA to send another pic of it early next week and I'll post it once I have it.


----------



## pixiegeldof

Havanese 28 said:


> There is a microcannage in a bronze- brown, and another " crackle " goatskin, like the first picture, only in a soft black/ deep charcoal.  Sorry, but I don't know the actual names of the colors.  These all have gold hardware, I believe.  My SA said they should begin arriving in stores May/ June.



loving this gold hardware! i was hoping a gold/brown-toned diorama like this would come out soon.


----------



## SQ23

Havanese 28 said:


> There is a microcannage in a bronze- brown, and another " crackle " goatskin, like the first picture, only in a soft black/ deep charcoal.  Sorry, but I don't know the actual names of the colors.  These all have gold hardware, I believe.  My SA said they should begin arriving in stores May/ June.


Thank you so much for sharing these!! Love this bronze one!  Is it sort of ombre or is that just the photo?


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these!! Love this bronze one!  Is it sort of ombre or is that just the photo?



I think it actually is ombre.


----------



## Havanese 28

pixiegeldof said:


> loving this gold hardware! i was hoping a gold/brown-toned diorama like this would come out soon.


Me too!  The current offerings in Diorama are positively beautiful, but I'm partial to gold hardware because it woks best with my coloring and clothing.  I've been patiently waiting...and these were worth the wait for me!  Now...which one?


----------



## Havanese 28

SQ23 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these!! Love this bronze one!  Is it sort of ombre or is that just the photo?


I'm not sure, but I will ask my SA this week.  It's beautiful.


----------



## SQ23

Havanese 28 said:


> I'm not sure, but I will ask my SA this week.  It's beautiful.


Thank you so much Havanese, it would be quite unique if it was ombre!


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> I think it actually is ombre.


Thanks Average Joe!  I really hope it is, that would be pretty special and unique and would make a fabulous gold bag!


----------



## danny123

Havanese 28 said:


> My lovely SA sent me a few " sneak peek" pics of Diorama bags for Fall 2016.  I'm loving the " red" one!



I love all of them, especially the red one! The "cracked" look is so cool.


----------



## Havanese 28

danny123 said:


> I love all of them, especially the red one! The "cracked" look is so cool.


I love all of them, too.  I'm most interested in the red one since it's different from anything I own.  I love Diorama more by the day!


----------



## Willowbarb

averagejoe said:


> I think it actually is ombre.



The bronze is utterly stunning, and I have not been able to discard it from my memory banks, so to speak. 

Does anyone have any idea what the cost is in the UK, or in Paris? The Channel Tunnel means I can literally hop on a train in London and get off in Paris in a couple of hours, so shopping expeditions are a practical possibility.

My bank manager having a heart attack is also a practical possibility as well


----------



## Oleandered

Dear diorama admirers, would you kindly advise me on the name and availability of this color? *thoughtful smiley*
It seems like it's on the cruise line, but I didn't see it on Dior website (yet?) - and I get nervous lol


----------



## kath00

Oleandered said:


> Dear diorama admirers, would you kindly advise me on the name and availability of this color? *thoughtful smiley*
> It seems like it's on the cruise line, but I didn't see it on Dior website (yet?) - and I get nervous lol
> 
> View attachment 3314201



It's out currently.  It's called Metallic Rose.  I ordered it from my SA in Saks NYC but once I got it, I was not in love.  It's quite bright for a bag especially given the color AND the metallic nature.  But it photographed beautifully.  LOL.  PM me if you want my SA's contact info.


----------



## lililvluv

averagejoe said:


> I believe that this seasonal piece has leather lining, with the price being around £2,600. It is produced in limited numbers only, although it is not a limited edition (it's just a seasonal piece).



Thanks AverageJoe!
Dropped by the Dior boutique this past weekend and my SA sold the exact bag a few days prior, but she's expecting a new shipment this week and will put one on hold for me  super excited!


----------



## Oleandered

kath00 said:


> It's out currently.  It's called Metallic Rose.  I ordered it from my SA in Saks NYC but once I got it, I was not in love.  It's quite bright for a bag especially given the color AND the metallic nature.  But it photographed beautifully.  LOL.  PM me if you want my SA's contact info.




Oh my!!) thanks for your experience, I'll definitely go check our Dior corners to see if it's a yay or nay  
It looks gorgeous in pictures indeed!


----------



## Havanese 28

Here's another pic of a new Diorama for Fall, 2016.  It's crackled goat leather and it has gold hardware.


----------



## Havanese 28

Havanese 28 said:


> Thanks!  I was immediately drawn to the " red", thinking it would look beautiful with camel, olive, ivory...The Charcoal one is gorgeous, but unfortunately I deleted the pic from my phone to eliminate choices and make my decision easier.  I absolutely Loved that one, but since I have a black/ gold Lady Dior, I'm trying to be more diverse and add a different color family.  I'll ask my SA to send another pic of it early next week and I'll post it once I have it.


I added a pic of the crackled goat  leather bag in the " Charcoal" shade with gold hardware to the Diorama thread.  Mind you, I do not know the " official " name, but it is a lovely bag!


----------



## averagejoe

lililvluv said:


> Thanks AverageJoe!
> Dropped by the Dior boutique this past weekend and my SA sold the exact bag a few days prior, but she's expecting a new shipment this week and will put one on hold for me  super excited!



That's superb! Please share pictures with us when you get the bag!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Havanese 28 said:


> Here's another pic of a new Diorama for Fall, 2016.  It's crackled goat leather and it has gold hardware.



Whoa! BEAUTIFUL combination!!! I love how more pieces are coming out with gold hardware.


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> Whoa! BEAUTIFUL combination!!! I love how more pieces are coming out with gold hardware.


I agree.  I love how the soft gold just warms and softens the color of the bag.  Of course, the bags with silver are striking, but it is great to have choices of hardware.  I love these new options!  A little too much, because I can only add one...


----------



## lililvluv

averagejoe said:


> That's superb! Please share pictures with us when you get the bag!!!


I stopped by another Dior boutique just to check out some of their new pieces, and they had the Diorama I am eyeing. I like it, but not sure that I love it... 460,000yen before taxes... Hmm or should I consider a mini Diorissimo instead? I do love my Medium Diorissimo, because it is understated, well crafted, and has amazing leather, AND I love the handles + charms.

My Dior collection current includes:
So Black/Ultra Black Medium Diorissimo
Pearly Grey New Miss Dior Promenade
Patent Red Promenade

Average Joe? Help me decide 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/new-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-812316.html


----------



## ThisVNchick

lililvluv said:


> I stopped by another Dior boutique just to check out some of their new pieces, and they had the Diorama I am eyeing. I like it, but not sure that I love it... 460,000yen before taxes... Hmm or should I consider a mini Diorissimo instead? I do love my Medium Diorissimo, because it is understated, well crafted, and has amazing leather, AND I love the handles + charms.
> 
> My Dior collection current includes:
> So Black/Ultra Black Medium Diorissimo
> Pearly Grey New Miss Dior Promenade
> Patent Red Promenade
> 
> Average Joe? Help me decide
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/new-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-812316.html



As a lover and owner of many Diorissimo, I found the mini Diorissimo to be most annoying to handle. I didn't like the fact that the side button would un-snap on it's own when the bag is worn crossbody/on the shoulders, allowing the top to be less secure (sides would open once buttons un-snapped) and the bag took on this wonky shape that I didn't like very much. There was just no way of stopping this unless you carried the bag handheld which was something I didn't care for (for handheld minis, I prefer the look of the mini LD).


----------



## averagejoe

lililvluv said:


> I stopped by another Dior boutique just to check out some of their new pieces, and they had the Diorama I am eyeing. I like it, but not sure that I love it... 460,000yen before taxes... Hmm or should I consider a mini Diorissimo instead? I do love my Medium Diorissimo, because it is understated, well crafted, and has amazing leather, AND I love the handles + charms.
> 
> My Dior collection current includes:
> So Black/Ultra Black Medium Diorissimo
> Pearly Grey New Miss Dior Promenade
> Patent Red Promenade
> 
> Average Joe? Help me decide
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/new-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-812316.html



Hmm...if you don't love it, then maybe it's not the best choice for you. Are there other Diorama bags that may have caught your eye while you were visiting?

As ThisVNChick said, the mini Diorissimo has a button that may unsnap while in use. I think it's a lovely bag, but that may bother you when you use it. Like ThisVNChick, I also recommend the mini Lady Dior. I recommend the one with the chain strap. It's a superb bag and looks absolutely adorable while being able to hold slightly more than the Chanel Square Mini. I don't know if you like that particular style, but it is an iconic and timeless Dior bag that will serve you well for years and years to come.


----------



## Oleandered

Oh well. Dior customer support informed me that metallic rose was such a bestseller that is sold out in all locations over the US. 
But I am more than welcome to "discover their winter selection"... What a sad thing to hear


----------



## averagejoe

Oleandered said:


> Oh well. Dior customer support informed me that metallic rose was such a bestseller that is sold out in all locations over the US.
> But I am more than welcome to "discover their winter selection"... What a sad thing to hear



I think the Holt Renfrew Dior at Yorkdale and Bloor St. still have them, but both are on display in the window. Maybe they can transfer the bag to the US for you.


----------



## skyqueen

averagejoe said:


> Hmm...if you don't love it, then maybe it's not the best choice for you. Are there other Diorama bags that may have caught your eye while you were visiting?
> 
> 
> 
> As ThisVNChick said, the mini Diorissimo has a button that may unsnap while in use. I think it's a lovely bag, but that may bother you when you use it. Like ThisVNChick, I also recommend the mini Lady Dior. I recommend the one with the chain strap. It's a superb bag and looks absolutely adorable while being able to hold slightly more than the Chanel Square Mini. I don't know if you like that particular style, but it is an iconic and timeless Dior bag that will serve you well for years and years to come.




As always...spot on [emoji106]


----------



## Oleandered

averagejoe said:


> I think the Holt Renfrew Dior at Yorkdale and Bloor St. still have them, but both are on display in the window. Maybe they can transfer the bag to the US for you.


Wow, thanks for the tip! I'll try contacting them!


----------



## wisconsinbaglad

Havanese 28 said:


> My lovely SA sent me a few " sneak peek" pics of Diorama bags for Fall 2016.  I'm loving the " red" one!



WOW!

What a warm color for fall 2016, I hope I can get my hands on this beauty.


----------



## Oryx816

Havanese 28 said:


> Here's another pic of a new Diorama for Fall, 2016.  It's crackled goat leather and it has gold hardware.




Thank you for posting a pic of the charcoal Havanese!  It is beautiful...but I think I would have liked it more with silver hardware.  Nevertheless, even though I am not a "red" person and I favor grey far more, in this case, the red one is more stunning.


----------



## Havanese 28

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you for posting a pic of the charcoal Havanese!  It is beautiful...but I think I would have liked it more with silver hardware.  Nevertheless, even though I am not a "red" person and I favor grey far more, in this case, the red one is more stunning.


Once again, I agree with your assessment.  I wanted you to see the bag, however.  There are many grey bags, very chic, timeless and elegant that I do prefer to this combination. With red, it isn't as easy ( for me) to find the perfect shade in the hardware I prefer, and this one is really beautiful.  It's more of a candy apple red and the gold is a pale, soft gold and they work together beautifully, in my humble opinion.  I really hope I like it as well in real life.


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

kath00 said:


> It's out currently.  It's called Metallic Rose.  I ordered it from my SA in Saks NYC but once I got it, I was not in love.  It's quite bright for a bag especially given the color AND the metallic nature.  But it photographed beautifully.  LOL.  PM me if you want my SA's contact info.



Hi kath... would you say that the metallic rose bag is red or pink or both?  I can't tell from the photos.  It looked more red to me in the print ad, but in photos online and from the boutique, it looks more pink/fuchia.

Thanks!


----------



## kath00

2FlyingYorkies said:


> Hi kath... would you say that the metallic rose bag is red or pink or both?  I can't tell from the photos.  It looked more red to me in the print ad, but in photos online and from the boutique, it looks more pink/fuchia.
> 
> Thanks!



It's definitely more red.  Looks more like the official ad picture.   Reddish raspberry... I guess.  LOL.


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

kath00 said:


> It's definitely more red.  Looks more like the official ad picture.   Reddish raspberry... I guess.  LOL.



OK, thanks!  I ordered one today, and the saleslady said she thought it was more pink... guess I'll find out soon enough.  I love the color in the print ad, so I should be happy regardless.


----------



## lililvluv

Thanks for your input on the mini Diorissimos 

I like the mini Lady Diors but find them too small for outings or daily use. Although it's a wonderful addition to an outfit for functions.


----------



## lililvluv

ThisVNchick said:


> As a lover and owner of many Diorissimo, I found the mini Diorissimo to be most annoying to handle. I didn't like the fact that the side button would un-snap on it's own when the bag is worn crossbody/on the shoulders, allowing the top to be less secure (sides would open once buttons un-snapped) and the bag took on this wonky shape that I didn't like very much. There was just no way of stopping this unless you carried the bag handheld which was something I didn't care for (for handheld minis, I prefer the look of the mini LD).


Thanks for your input on the mini Diorissimos 

I like the mini Lady Diors but find them too small for outings or daily  use. Although it's a wonderful addition to an outfit for functions.

**forgot to quote ThisVNchick in the post above...


----------



## lililvluv

averagejoe said:


> Hmm...if you don't love it, then maybe it's not the best choice for you. Are there other Diorama bags that may have caught your eye while you were visiting?
> 
> As ThisVNChick said, the mini Diorissimo has a button that may unsnap while in use. I think it's a lovely bag, but that may bother you when you use it. Like ThisVNChick, I also recommend the mini Lady Dior. I recommend the one with the chain strap. It's a superb bag and looks absolutely adorable while being able to hold slightly more than the Chanel Square Mini. I don't know if you like that particular style, but it is an iconic and timeless Dior bag that will serve you well for years and years to come.


So I visited my SA and saw the Diorama (fresh from Paris) but still no "love" for it... 
I love the Diorissimo, so if I come across a color combination that I love, I may take the plunge for the mini Diorissimo. 
I love the mini Lady Dior, but find it a bit small for daily use. 

Thank you for your input averagejoe!


----------



## kath00

2FlyingYorkies said:


> OK, thanks!  I ordered one today, and the saleslady said she thought it was more pink... guess I'll find out soon enough.  I love the color in the print ad, so I should be happy regardless.



Oooh!  Let us know what you think.


----------



## zoesassynuo

Hope you don't mind me sharing a story for a bit.

When I first got to know about the diorama I didn't quite like it. It reminded me a lot of the boy Chanel (which I really wanted then). I like the badge closure but some how the leather finishing didn't do anything for me.

Then came the micro carnage diorama! I am captivated - it was perfect! Sleek, modern and just a little bit of twist.  

So last November I went to my nearest Dior and asked about it ( I was new to Dior then ). Unfortunately it is only on preorder basis (then, now they get very very limited stocks) and the queue was long with vvip names on me. But they were kind enough to show me a customer preorder - the champagne micro cannage diorama in a medium.

I got to say I was sold on the colour the first glance. It was must more muted compare to the photos online, but the more I thought about it, the more it seems like the perfect gold. Not to bling, but just the right amount of champagne! 

But since it is only preorder I gave up and never thought of it.

In January I got my miss Dior promenade pouch and never gave a second thought to the diorama which in hindsight I shld have at least ask!

Then I had a trip to Australia last month, somehow the thought of the diorama pop up again, at the same time I was following a personal shopper on Instagram and I thought to ask her to have a look out for the bag.

My first visit to the Melbourne David jones Dior store there was a very beautiful medium micro cannage blue roi diorama. I can't help but to try it one! Was so so pretty, but I am very sure I didn't want the medium size as it is too big for me, I prefer smaller bags. I am convince I want the small but the only colour the have is white - which is not a colour I like.

So I asked my personal shopper what about her side? Only white and silver. I didn't fancy silver too.

I thought that was that. 

I really like the micro cannage design so I thought why not get something small in it like a card holder which I needed. I went back the next day and got the lovely card holder in the very pretty blue. They had a red strawberry but I know it is not my colour.

I left the city for the countryside and came back to the city a few days later. I thought I try my luck again. This time there was a beautiful red strawberry micro cannage diorama in the size I wanted - small but unfortunately the colour didn't sing to me. I was really really tempted to get it but I just couldn't commit - the colour just wasn't me.

Then lo behold, my personal shopper msg me there is a mini champagne diorama now - do I want it! I am like ' champagne, gold hardware!!!' All major yes but it is in the mini - it is really quite small even for a person that carry small bags. I guess I was thinking for it to be an everyday bag but because it is quite special - it will suit more as an special occasion bag and I can definitely downsize more of my things! So that's it! I decided in less than half an hour without even seeing the bag or touching it!

Today I finally manage to get it from her!

My mini microcannage champagne diorama 







My little Dior family






So sorry for the long winded story! Thank you for listening!

P.s - I do consider selling the promenade pouch cause I think it is a bit execessive for me to go 2 bags in 3 months ( a growing family - trying for no 2 ) but it is really very pretty and gives me a bit more space than the mini diorama that I decide maybe I shld keep for the time being! Hope it is the right choice!


----------



## averagejoe

zoesassynuo said:


> Hope you don't mind me sharing a story for a bit.
> 
> When I first got to know about the diorama I didn't quite like it. It reminded me a lot of the boy Chanel (which I really wanted then). I like the badge closure but some how the leather finishing didn't do anything for me.
> 
> Then came the micro carnage diorama! I am captivated - it was perfect! Sleep, modern and just a little bit of twist.
> 
> So last November I went to my nearest Dior and asked about it ( I was new to Dior then ). Unfortunately it is only on preorder basis (then, now they get very very limited stocks) and the queue was long with vvip names on me. But they were kind enough to show me a customer preorder - the champagne micro cannage diorama in a medium.
> 
> I got to say I was sold on the colour the first glance. It was must more muted compare to the photos online, but the more I thought about it, the more it seems like the perfect gold. Not to bling, but just the right amount of champagne!
> 
> But since it is only preorder I gave up and never thought of it.
> 
> In January I got my miss Dior promenade pouch and never gave a second thought to the diorama which in hindsight I shld have at least ask!
> 
> Then I had a trip to Australia last month, somehow the thought of the diorama pop up again, at the same time I was following a personal shopper on Instagram and I thought to ask her to have a look out for the bag.
> 
> My first visit to the Melbourne David jones Dior store there was a very beautiful medium micro cannage blue roi diorama. I can't help but to try it one! Was so so pretty, but I am very sure I didn't want the medium size as it is too big for me, I prefer smaller bags. I am convince I want the small but the only colour the have is white - which is not a colour I like.
> 
> So I asked my personal shopper what about her side? Only white and silver. I didn't fancy silver too.
> 
> I thought that was that.
> 
> I really like the micro cannage design so I thought why not get something small in it like a card holder which I needed. I went back the next day and got the lovely card holder in the very pretty blue. They had a red strawberry but I know it is not my colour.
> 
> I left the city for the countryside and came back to the city a few days later. I thought I try my luck again. This time there was a beautiful red strawberry micro cannage diorama in the size I wanted - small but unfortunately the colour didn't sing to me. I was really really tempted to get it but I just couldn't commit - the colour just wasn't me.
> 
> Then lo behold, my personal shopper msg me there is a mini champagne diorama now - do I want it! I am like ' champagne, gold hardware!!!' All major yes but it is in the mini - it is really quite small even for a person that carry small bags. I guess I was thinking for it to be an everyday bag but because it is quite special - it will suit more as an special occasion bag and I can definitely downsize more of my things! So that's it! I decided in less than half an hour without even seeing the bag or touching it!
> 
> Today I finally manage to get it from her!
> 
> My mini microcannage champagne diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little Dior family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for the long winded story! Thank you for listening!



Wow! The Champagne perforated micro Cannage is meant to be yours!


----------



## zoesassynuo

averagejoe said:


> Wow! The Champagne perforated micro Cannage is meant to be yours!



Thanks AJ. Never really thought of it that way!  guess it is meant to be


----------



## Peace88

Guuci4Me said:


> Yes, my blue metallic inside is leather.


Hi, I just got my medium perforated blue metallic. I want to know how is the  wear and tear of your bag, especially on the shoulder strap.  Thank you for let me know.


----------



## crazy8baglady

zoesassynuo said:


> Hope you don't mind me sharing a story for a bit.
> 
> When I first got to know about the diorama I didn't quite like it. It reminded me a lot of the boy Chanel (which I really wanted then). I like the badge closure but some how the leather finishing didn't do anything for me.
> 
> Then came the micro carnage diorama! I am captivated - it was perfect! Sleek, modern and just a little bit of twist.
> 
> So last November I went to my nearest Dior and asked about it ( I was new to Dior then ). Unfortunately it is only on preorder basis (then, now they get very very limited stocks) and the queue was long with vvip names on me. But they were kind enough to show me a customer preorder - the champagne micro cannage diorama in a medium.
> 
> I got to say I was sold on the colour the first glance. It was must more muted compare to the photos online, but the more I thought about it, the more it seems like the perfect gold. Not to bling, but just the right amount of champagne!
> 
> But since it is only preorder I gave up and never thought of it.
> 
> In January I got my miss Dior promenade pouch and never gave a second thought to the diorama which in hindsight I shld have at least ask!
> 
> Then I had a trip to Australia last month, somehow the thought of the diorama pop up again, at the same time I was following a personal shopper on Instagram and I thought to ask her to have a look out for the bag.
> 
> My first visit to the Melbourne David jones Dior store there was a very beautiful medium micro cannage blue roi diorama. I can't help but to try it one! Was so so pretty, but I am very sure I didn't want the medium size as it is too big for me, I prefer smaller bags. I am convince I want the small but the only colour the have is white - which is not a colour I like.
> 
> So I asked my personal shopper what about her side? Only white and silver. I didn't fancy silver too.
> 
> I thought that was that.
> 
> I really like the micro cannage design so I thought why not get something small in it like a card holder which I needed. I went back the next day and got the lovely card holder in the very pretty blue. They had a red strawberry but I know it is not my colour.
> 
> I left the city for the countryside and came back to the city a few days later. I thought I try my luck again. This time there was a beautiful red strawberry micro cannage diorama in the size I wanted - small but unfortunately the colour didn't sing to me. I was really really tempted to get it but I just couldn't commit - the colour just wasn't me.
> 
> Then lo behold, my personal shopper msg me there is a mini champagne diorama now - do I want it! I am like ' champagne, gold hardware!!!' All major yes but it is in the mini - it is really quite small even for a person that carry small bags. I guess I was thinking for it to be an everyday bag but because it is quite special - it will suit more as an special occasion bag and I can definitely downsize more of my things! So that's it! I decided in less than half an hour without even seeing the bag or touching it!
> 
> Today I finally manage to get it from her!
> 
> My mini microcannage champagne diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little Dior family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for the long winded story! Thank you for listening!
> 
> P.s - I do consider selling the promenade pouch cause I think it is a bit execessive for me to go 2 bags in 3 months ( a growing family - trying for no 2 ) but it is really very pretty and gives me a bit more space than the mini diorama that I decide maybe I shld keep for the time being! Hope it is the right choice!




What a beautiful Dior family! Love every piece! [emoji7]


----------



## MrGoyard

It's sooo gorgeous!


----------



## MrGoyard

zoesassynuo said:


> Hope you don't mind me sharing a story for a bit.
> 
> When I first got to know about the diorama I didn't quite like it. It reminded me a lot of the boy Chanel (which I really wanted then). I like the badge closure but some how the leather finishing didn't do anything for me.
> 
> Then came the micro carnage diorama! I am captivated - it was perfect! Sleek, modern and just a little bit of twist.
> 
> So last November I went to my nearest Dior and asked about it ( I was new to Dior then ). Unfortunately it is only on preorder basis (then, now they get very very limited stocks) and the queue was long with vvip names on me. But they were kind enough to show me a customer preorder - the champagne micro cannage diorama in a medium.
> 
> I got to say I was sold on the colour the first glance. It was must more muted compare to the photos online, but the more I thought about it, the more it seems like the perfect gold. Not to bling, but just the right amount of champagne!
> 
> But since it is only preorder I gave up and never thought of it.
> 
> In January I got my miss Dior promenade pouch and never gave a second thought to the diorama which in hindsight I shld have at least ask!
> 
> Then I had a trip to Australia last month, somehow the thought of the diorama pop up again, at the same time I was following a personal shopper on Instagram and I thought to ask her to have a look out for the bag.
> 
> My first visit to the Melbourne David jones Dior store there was a very beautiful medium micro cannage blue roi diorama. I can't help but to try it one! Was so so pretty, but I am very sure I didn't want the medium size as it is too big for me, I prefer smaller bags. I am convince I want the small but the only colour the have is white - which is not a colour I like.
> 
> So I asked my personal shopper what about her side? Only white and silver. I didn't fancy silver too.
> 
> I thought that was that.
> 
> I really like the micro cannage design so I thought why not get something small in it like a card holder which I needed. I went back the next day and got the lovely card holder in the very pretty blue. They had a red strawberry but I know it is not my colour.
> 
> I left the city for the countryside and came back to the city a few days later. I thought I try my luck again. This time there was a beautiful red strawberry micro cannage diorama in the size I wanted - small but unfortunately the colour didn't sing to me. I was really really tempted to get it but I just couldn't commit - the colour just wasn't me.
> 
> Then lo behold, my personal shopper msg me there is a mini champagne diorama now - do I want it! I am like ' champagne, gold hardware!!!' All major yes but it is in the mini - it is really quite small even for a person that carry small bags. I guess I was thinking for it to be an everyday bag but because it is quite special - it will suit more as an special occasion bag and I can definitely downsize more of my things! So that's it! I decided in less than half an hour without even seeing the bag or touching it!
> 
> Today I finally manage to get it from her!
> 
> My mini microcannage champagne diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little Dior family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for the long winded story! Thank you for listening!
> 
> P.s - I do consider selling the promenade pouch cause I think it is a bit execessive for me to go 2 bags in 3 months ( a growing family - trying for no 2 ) but it is really very pretty and gives me a bit more space than the mini diorama that I decide maybe I shld keep for the time being! Hope it is the right choice!


 A-m-azing! It kind of reminds me of the middle ages, almost like a hauberk. Congrats!


----------



## zoesassynuo

crazy8baglady said:


> What a beautiful Dior family! Love every piece! [emoji7]



Thank you for our kind words!


----------



## zoesassynuo

MrVuitton said:


> A-m-azing! It kind of reminds me of the middle ages, almost like a hauberk. Congrats!



Thank you! I can see how it may look like a hauberk

I carried it over the weekend and it is so pretty - sometimes I feel like I am carrying a gold bar.

Fave bag so far


----------



## baglvr2012

Has anyone used Collonil for white patent leather? I heard that it works well to prevent color transfer and to keep the bag white but I'm afraid to try. I purchased the one that you rub on (I couldn't find the spray). Has anyone had good experience with this product and how should I apply it and what is the recommended number of coats?
 thanks so much.
 (btw, the bag in question is the small white patent micro-cannage Diorama)


----------



## SQ23

zoesassynuo said:


> Hope you don't mind me sharing a story for a bit.
> 
> When I first got to know about the diorama I didn't quite like it. It reminded me a lot of the boy Chanel (which I really wanted then). I like the badge closure but some how the leather finishing didn't do anything for me.
> 
> Then came the micro carnage diorama! I am captivated - it was perfect! Sleek, modern and just a little bit of twist.
> 
> So last November I went to my nearest Dior and asked about it ( I was new to Dior then ). Unfortunately it is only on preorder basis (then, now they get very very limited stocks) and the queue was long with vvip names on me. But they were kind enough to show me a customer preorder - the champagne micro cannage diorama in a medium.
> 
> I got to say I was sold on the colour the first glance. It was must more muted compare to the photos online, but the more I thought about it, the more it seems like the perfect gold. Not to bling, but just the right amount of champagne!
> 
> But since it is only preorder I gave up and never thought of it.
> 
> In January I got my miss Dior promenade pouch and never gave a second thought to the diorama which in hindsight I shld have at least ask!
> 
> Then I had a trip to Australia last month, somehow the thought of the diorama pop up again, at the same time I was following a personal shopper on Instagram and I thought to ask her to have a look out for the bag.
> 
> My first visit to the Melbourne David jones Dior store there was a very beautiful medium micro cannage blue roi diorama. I can't help but to try it one! Was so so pretty, but I am very sure I didn't want the medium size as it is too big for me, I prefer smaller bags. I am convince I want the small but the only colour the have is white - which is not a colour I like.
> 
> So I asked my personal shopper what about her side? Only white and silver. I didn't fancy silver too.
> 
> I thought that was that.
> 
> I really like the micro cannage design so I thought why not get something small in it like a card holder which I needed. I went back the next day and got the lovely card holder in the very pretty blue. They had a red strawberry but I know it is not my colour.
> 
> I left the city for the countryside and came back to the city a few days later. I thought I try my luck again. This time there was a beautiful red strawberry micro cannage diorama in the size I wanted - small but unfortunately the colour didn't sing to me. I was really really tempted to get it but I just couldn't commit - the colour just wasn't me.
> 
> Then lo behold, my personal shopper msg me there is a mini champagne diorama now - do I want it! I am like ' champagne, gold hardware!!!' All major yes but it is in the mini - it is really quite small even for a person that carry small bags. I guess I was thinking for it to be an everyday bag but because it is quite special - it will suit more as an special occasion bag and I can definitely downsize more of my things! So that's it! I decided in less than half an hour without even seeing the bag or touching it!
> 
> Today I finally manage to get it from her!
> 
> My mini microcannage champagne diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little Dior family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for the long winded story! Thank you for listening!
> 
> P.s - I do consider selling the promenade pouch cause I think it is a bit execessive for me to go 2 bags in 3 months ( a growing family - trying for no 2 ) but it is really very pretty and gives me a bit more space than the mini diorama that I decide maybe I shld keep for the time being! Hope it is the right choice!


So beautiful!  I love this blue color for the card holder and the gold diorama is so stunning, you will get so much use out of it!  Was the blue roi diorama nice but just too big as you said?  I have been considering the gold or the blue diorama but can't decide!


----------



## zoesassynuo

SQ23 said:


> So beautiful!  I love this blue color for the card holder and the gold diorama is so stunning, you will get so much use out of it!  Was the blue roi diorama nice but just too big as you said?  I have been considering the gold or the blue diorama but can't decide!



Thank you for your kind words!

Actually the medium is big for me because I don't carry a lot of things. Just a phone a small pouch and a card holder which is perfect for a mini. I actually wanted the small to give me abit more space to put my Sunnies and earphone but the mini is good enough.

Depending on what u carry on a daily basis, the medium maybe perfect for you. I thought the medium was a bit out of porpotionate to my 5'3 frame but again it is all relative cause I am so use to smaller bags.

As for gold and blue roi, if I have both the bag in front of me in the size I want - I will seriously have a tough time deciding. Both beautiful colors, but I might be pull over by the gold chain in the gold diorama! Since it is not often you see diorama in gold chain - that's me though.

Hope you will be able to find ur dream diorama! Good luck!


----------



## SQ23

zoesassynuo said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> Actually the medium is big for me because I don't carry a lot of things. Just a phone a small pouch and a card holder which is perfect for a mini. I actually wanted the small to give me abit more space to put my Sunnies and earphone but the mini is good enough.
> 
> Depending on what u carry on a daily basis, the medium maybe perfect for you. I thought the medium was a bit out of porpotionate to my 5'3 frame but again it is all relative cause I am so use to smaller bags.
> 
> As for gold and blue roi, if I have both the bag in front of me in the size I want - I will seriously have a tough time deciding. Both beautiful colors, but I might be pull over by the gold chain in the gold diorama! Since it is not often you see diorama in gold chain - that's me though.
> 
> Hope you will be able to find ur dream diorama! Good luck!


Thanks zoesassynuo!! This is great information!  I think the medium might be a good for me as I would like to carry several things (wallet, phone, lip gloss, keys) but the color is a tough one!  I think you are right about the gold, the gold chain is also a huge draw for me!  Hope to see both in person but I think I might be too late for the gold diorama.


----------



## SQ23

Havanese 28 said:


> I'm not sure, but I will ask my SA this week.  It's beautiful.


Hi Havanese, did your SA happen to let you know if this is in fact ombre and if the top part is close in color to the champagne gold diorama?  Many thanks!


----------



## Havanese 28

SQ23 said:


> Hi Havanese, did your SA happen to let you know if this is in fact ombre and if the top part is close in color to the champagne gold diorama?  Many thanks!


She did not.  If I can get additional info on that particular Diorama, I will share it with you.


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

My new Diorama in Rose Foncé, with matching margarita!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Both look very yummy


----------



## Havanese 28

2FlyingYorkies said:


> My new Diorama in Rose Foncé, with matching margarita!


Oh my!  Your bag is stunning!  I love both the Diorama and margerita!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

2FlyingYorkies said:


> My new Diorama in Rose Foncé, with matching margarita!



She is beautiful and the drink looks good - congrats


----------



## averagejoe

2FlyingYorkies said:


> My new Diorama in Rose Foncé, with matching margarita!



WOW!!!


----------



## SQ23

2FlyingYorkies said:


> My new Diorama in Rose Foncé, with matching margarita!


This is gorgeous!!  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## SQ23

For those members who have had the metallic microcannage Diorama for a while now, how is it holding up?  I have gone through this thread and see that were some issues of the finish peeling off so wonder how things are?  Do you really have to baby it while carrying it?  Any info on how it's holding up would be so appreciated!


----------



## munkitkat

I have the small Diorama and have no issues carrying it double strap over the shoulder &#10084;&#65039; hope this helps!


----------



## lukrezia78

I have both Lady Dior microcannage in silver and Diorama microcannage in gold. They both held up really well and look brand new despite heavy use. I am considering getting another one in blue.


----------



## dc_fashionae

My new Diorama


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Wow!  Just wow!  Congrats.


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Both look very yummy





Havanese 28 said:


> Oh my!  Your bag is stunning!  I love both the Diorama and margerita!  Congrats and enjoy!





Luv iz Louis said:


> She is beautiful and the drink looks good - congrats





averagejoe said:


> WOW!!!





SQ23 said:


> This is gorgeous!!  Congrats on your new beauty!



Thanks, all! Maybe not the most practical, but she's pretty fun!


----------



## dc_fashionae

@zoesassynuo such a lovely Dior family!! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## averagejoe

dc_fashionae said:


> My new Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324317



Stunning colour and finish on the leather. Congratulations!


----------



## Havanese 28

dc_fashionae said:


> My new Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324317


What a beautiful Diorama!  That blue is such a gorgeous shade and the leather is lovely.  It's just a stunning bag.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dc_fashionae

Havanese 28 said:


> What a beautiful Diorama!  That blue is such a gorgeous shade and the leather is lovely.  It's just a stunning bag.  Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you so much. I'm very happy with this one! Like all their hues, this is even more gorgeous in person. In my head I was going to hold off on buying any additional bags until the Fall season fully arrived in stores. But the moment my SA showed me this blue ...there was No doubt it was coming home with me! 

I can't wait to see everyone's Dioramas and Dior's! Each one is so unique and special. They are such a joy to behold.


----------



## dc_fashionae

averagejoe said:


> Stunning colour and finish on the leather. Congratulations!




Thank you averagejoe! I'm a faithful follower of you and the other Dior lovers on tpf. You all are probably unaware of just how much you enable and feed my Dior Addiction. [emoji56]


----------



## Havanese 28

dc_fashionae said:


> Thank you so much. I'm very happy with this one! Like all their hues, this is even more gorgeous in person. In my head I was going to hold off on buying any additional bags until the Fall season fully arrived in stores. But the moment my SA showed me this blue ...there was No doubt it was coming home with me!
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's Dioramas and Dior's! Each one is so unique and special. They are such a joy to behold.


It was meant to be yours!  It's the perfect combination and positively stunning.  I was feeling the same exact way, planning to add a Medium Diorama but waiting till Fall bags arrive.  When my SA sent me a Pic of the " red" in the same leather as yours, but with pale gold hardware, I knew it was the One for me.  It should arrive in- store in May/ June and I can't wait to see it!  I'm hoping I love it as much as you love yours.  Diorama is a fabulous bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## dc_fashionae

Havanese 28 said:


> It was meant to be yours!  It's the perfect combination and positively stunning.  I was feeling the same exact way, planning to add a Medium Diorama but waiting till Fall bags arrive.  When my SA sent me a Pic of the " red" in the same leather as yours, but with pale gold hardware, I knew it was the One for me.  It should arrive in- store in May/ June and I can't wait to see it!  I'm hoping I love it as much as you love yours.  Diorama is a fabulous bag!  Enjoy!




@Havenese I saw the pic you posted of it and I am SO looking forward to seeing your red diorama. It is so luscious and sophisticated! Can't wait for you to show us!


----------



## SQ23

lukrezia78 said:


> I have both Lady Dior microcannage in silver and Diorama microcannage in gold. They both held up really well and look brand new despite heavy use. I am considering getting another one in blue.


Thank you so much for the info!  Very happy to hear that it's holding up well.


----------



## Oleandered

2FlyingYorkies said:


> My new Diorama in Rose Foncé, with matching margarita!




Oh, how I love it! [emoji179]
Can't wait for mine to come. I ordered it from Paris - so it was even economy wise lol


----------



## BlaCkIriS

2FlyingYorkies said:


> My new Diorama in Rose Foncé, with matching margarita!



Just WOW!!! &#128525;&#128525; What a  beautiful bag. Congratulation


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Nerja

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3327021



Wow!! Unbelievably gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing!  I've never seen such a stunning bag.  The color is unbelievably beautiful!!!


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3327021



Wow - that's fabulous!


----------



## Havanese 28

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3327021


Very unique,  beautiful Diorama!


----------



## SQ23

I was lucky enough to get my hands on the medium diorama in champagne gold but see the corner how it looks like one small circle was glued on? Should I accept this? Probably won't be able to find another one though.


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on the medium diorama in champagne gold but see the corner how it looks like one small circle was glued on? Should I accept this? Probably won't be able to find another one though.



Definitely keep it. I almost can't tell, and you'll likely not find another one.

It actually looks like the corner was not tucked into the seam, but was glued on to compensate and it blends in pretty well with the rest of the Cannage pattern.


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Definitely keep it. I almost can't tell, and you'll likely not find another one.
> 
> It actually looks like the corner was not tucked into the seam, but was glued on to compensate and it blends in pretty well with the rest of the Cannage pattern.


Thanks AJ, I truly appreciate your perspective on this as you are such a Dior expert!! Many thanks!!


----------



## Havanese 28

SQ23 said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on the medium diorama in champagne gold but see the corner how it looks like one small circle was glued on? Should I accept this? Probably won't be able to find another one though.


Wow!  Huge congrats on being able to find/ get this gorgeous Diorama!  It's beautiful.  If you love it, I'd keep it and enjoy it.  I agree with AJ, the circle that appears to have been glued on is barely detectable and it blends in well.


----------



## SQ23

Havanese 28 said:


> Wow!  Huge congrats on being able to find/ get this gorgeous Diorama!  It's beautiful.  If you love it, I'd keep it and enjoy it.  I agree with AJ, the circle that appears to have been glued on is barely detectable and it blends in well.


Thanks so much Havanese! Really appreciate your perspective. I do really love it so I think I will keep it and just not worry about it!


----------



## dc_fashionae

SQ23 said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on the medium diorama in champagne gold but see the corner how it looks like one small circle was glued on? Should I accept this? Probably won't be able to find another one though.




Keep it - it's lovely. I don't know if each are handcrafted the way they appear in their videos (which could explain how each are not exactly the same)? I think of each piece as unique and would love this one too!


----------



## smudleybear

Limited edition with Vogue


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Limited edition with Vogue



Nice to see it from a non-stock photo. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SQ23

Sorry one more question about the diorama gold microcannage. I thought it was supposed to come with pale gold hardware but the hardware looks very silver to me. I have attached the photo that my SA had sent me before I bought it that really shows how silver it looks. It looks very silver especially compared to the other Dior bags I have with gold hardware. Is this how it looks for others who have the champagne gold microcannage? Thanks so much!


----------



## meLbeLLa92

Hi purseforum =)

I was wondering if the diorama bag comes in patent leather other than the colour black? Like a neutral colour? I am really feeling the patent leather haha

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Sorry one more question about the diorama gold microcannage. I thought it was supposed to come with pale gold hardware but the hardware looks very silver to me. I have attached the photo that my SA had sent me before I bought it that really shows how silver it looks. It looks very silver especially compared to the other Dior bags I have with gold hardware. Is this how it looks for others who have the champagne gold microcannage? Thanks so much!



This colour looks darker. Is it possible that the colour you got is actually a new bronze instead of the champagne gold?

By the way, what is the colour code written on the paper tag that came with your bag? We can use it to confirm if it is the same champagne gold.


----------



## averagejoe

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Hi purseforum =)
> 
> I was wondering if the diorama bag comes in patent leather other than the colour black? Like a neutral colour? I am really feeling the patent leather haha
> 
> Thanks!



It comes in a new white patent leather with a perforated Cannage pattern which will make the bag look a bit "darker" due to the shadows made by the perforations. I think it's a wonderful neutral.


----------



## meLbeLLa92

averagejoe said:


> It comes in a new white patent leather with a perforated Cannage pattern which will make the bag look a bit "darker" due to the shadows made by the perforations. I think it's a wonderful neutral.



oooo, that one is actually really pretty and tempting...I'l have a look at it in stores but may wait to see if future seasons come out with other colours in patent leather

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP ^^


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> This colour looks darker. Is it possible that the colour you got is actually a new bronze instead of the champagne gold?
> 
> By the way, what is the colour code written on the paper tag that came with your bag? We can use it to confirm if it is the same champagne gold.


Thanks AJ, the SA said it was the gold microcannage but the code on the authenticity card is M0422PSKN.  Does this help identify it?


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> This colour looks darker. Is it possible that the colour you got is actually a new bronze instead of the champagne gold?
> 
> By the way, what is the colour code written on the paper tag that came with your bag? We can use it to confirm if it is the same champagne gold.



Here is another picture that shows the color a bit more clearly.  The crest looks a little gold in the picture but the chain still looks very silver.


----------



## zoesassynuo

SQ23 said:


> Here is another picture that shows the color a bit more clearly.  The crest looks a little gold in the picture but the chain still looks very silver.



Hmmm could yours be a new version of it? Mine definitely looks gold even on pic. Is it very silverfish in real life or more gold?


----------



## Havanese 28

SQ23 said:


> Sorry one more question about the diorama gold microcannage. I thought it was supposed to come with pale gold hardware but the hardware looks very silver to me. I have attached the photo that my SA had sent me before I bought it that really shows how silver it looks. It looks very silver especially compared to the other Dior bags I have with gold hardware. Is this how it looks for others who have the champagne gold microcannage? Thanks so much!


The bag is beautiful, but the hardware does appear to be silver to me, judging from the pic you included.  I saw a pic on the forum months ago of the Bleu de Min and the hardware appeared gold...I got so excited, but it was a reflection.  These pics can be distorted.


----------



## Havanese 28

SQ23 said:


> Here is another picture that shows the color a bit more clearly.  The crest looks a little gold in the picture but the chain still looks very silver.


The clasp does look like it's pale gold in this picture, and you're right about the chain.  It looks very silver in this picture.  It's a beauty though!


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Thanks AJ, the SA said it was the gold microcannage but the code on the authenticity card is M0422PSKN.  Does this help identify it?



Do you see a 4-digit code starting with the letter M after this code? If it's not on the authenticity card, then it is on the paper tag that should have been included with your bag.

The code that you have provided is just the model of the bag, which is the perforated Diorama.


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Do you see a 4-digit code starting with the letter M after this code? If it's not on the authenticity card, then it is on the paper tag that should have been included with your bag.
> 
> The code that you have provided is just the model of the bag, which is the perforated Diorama.


Thanks AJ, no I don't see any other code as the bag didn't come with any tag.  I purchased it from the Toronto boutique and I have never had a paper tag with any of the bags I have purchased there.  Is that not typical?


----------



## SQ23

zoesassynuo said:


> Hmmm could yours be a new version of it? Mine definitely looks gold even on pic. Is it very silverfish in real life or more gold?



The color is very silver in real life.  Here is another picture that is a bit more accurate in terms of color.


----------



## SQ23

Havanese 28 said:


> The clasp does look like it's pale gold in this picture, and you're right about the chain.  It looks very silver in this picture.  It's a beauty though!


Thanks Havanese!  I do really love it and don't mind the silver, it's just not exactly what I was expecting!   Especially when the stock photo of this bag makes the hardware look very gold.  However, the silver combined with the gold tone of the bag does mean it will go with all different jewelry.


----------



## crazy8baglady

SQ23 said:


> The color is very silver in real life.  Here is another picture that is a bit more accurate in terms of color.




I think it's gorgeous! My friend bought the gold lady Dior from the boutique which also had silver hardware. Department stores had the same bag with gold hw, but the boutique only had silver hw. Really strange, as the Dior site shows the bag with gold hw. I really love it with silver though! You can think of it as a boutique special [emoji6]


----------



## SQ23

crazy8baglady said:


> I think it's gorgeous! My friend bought the gold lady Dior from the boutique which also had silver hardware. Department stores had the same bag with gold hw, but the boutique only had silver hw. Really strange, as the Dior site shows the bag with gold hw. I really love it with silver though! You can think of it as a boutique special [emoji6]


Oh thanks so much crazy8baglady!!  I didn't realize it came with both gold and silver hardware.  You have made me feel so much better - thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Thanks AJ, no I don't see any other code as the bag didn't come with any tag.  I purchased it from the Toronto boutique and I have never had a paper tag with any of the bags I have purchased there.  Is that not typical?



The SA may have kept the tag after ringing up your purchase, which happens quite often.


----------



## SQ23

dc_fashionae said:


> Keep it - it's lovely. I don't know if each are handcrafted the way they appear in their videos (which could explain how each are not exactly the same)? I think of each piece as unique and would love this one too!


Thanks so much dc_fashionae!  I think I will keep it and love it


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> The SA may have kept the tag after ringing up your purchase, which happens quite often.


Thanks very much for the info AJ, good to know about the tag, I will ask for it next time I purchase something.


----------



## diana27arvi

So gorgeous!! Does anyone know if this style is still on sale at the boutique? Like the pink or orange one? Thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

diana27arvi said:


> So gorgeous!! Does anyone know if this style is still on sale at the boutique? Like the pink or orange one? Thanks!!



Do you meant the perforated micro-Cannage Diorama? If so, then both the pink and orange have long sold out. 

There is a new strawberry metallic which may still be available, and a mint metallic as well.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

averagejoe said:


> Do you meant the perforated micro-Cannage Diorama? If so, then both the pink and orange have long sold out.
> 
> There is a new strawberry metallic which may still be available, and a mint metallic as well.


 
Strawberry metallic - I bet that is beautiful? I have not seen that one !!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

SQ23 said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on the medium diorama in champagne gold but see the corner how it looks like one small circle was glued on? Should I accept this? Probably won't be able to find another one though.


 
Because I am anal about these things it would bug me - I would see if I could swap it somehow first maybe?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

SQ23 said:


> Here is another picture that shows the color a bit more clearly.  The crest looks a little gold in the picture but the chain still looks very silver.


 

This is very very beautiful - congrats


----------



## SQ23

Luv iz Louis said:


> Because I am anal about these things it would bug me - I would see if I could swap it somehow first maybe?


Thanks so much LuvizLouis!  I asked about exchanging it but this is the last one and they aren't producing more apparently so I think I have to accept as is.  It's on the bottom at least so I won't see it much


----------



## Oleandered

So my Rose Fonce diorama has finally arrived! Oh my, it's gorgeous [emoji179] Love the color and the craftsmanship *happy dance emoji should be inserted here lol*


----------



## Luv iz Louis

SQ23 said:


> Thanks so much LuvizLouis!  I asked about exchanging it but this is the last one and they aren't producing more apparently so I think I have to accept as is.  It's on the bottom at least so I won't see it much



I understand then, if it is on the bottom I guess no biggie. Enjoy


----------



## averagejoe

Luv iz Louis said:


> Strawberry metallic - I bet that is beautiful? I have not seen that one !!



These are the pictures of the strawberry metallic Diorama uploaded by SmudleyBear


----------



## averagejoe

Oleandered said:


> So my Rose Fonce diorama has finally arrived! Oh my, it's gorgeous [emoji179] Love the color and the craftsmanship *happy dance emoji should be inserted here lol*



Pictures please!!!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

averagejoe said:


> These are the pictures of the strawberry metallic Diorama uploaded by SmudleyBear



Thank you, that is super pretty. Just love Diorama in all its glory and colour ways


----------



## lahumummatbayli

I haven't seen the red micro cannage Diorama with round CD clasp from runway spring summer 2016? Did any of you see this bag? I have been in Paris, the stores dont have it and They do not have it in Istanbul store either. I'm very curious did they release this bag? Is there a second part of spring summer 2016? I fell in love with the bag. but the bag do not exist I suppose.


----------



## smudleybear

New Grey


----------



## smudleybear

The grain is even blue in colour same as the stitchings


----------



## Prada Prince

smudleybear said:


> New Grey




That is beautiful!


----------



## Elaine1904

My first Dior handbag! This is from the FW2016 collection - Gris Dior 

I love that it matches the grey of the dustbag. I had such a hard time picking this colour - I wanted a lighter grey. Did I make the right decision?


----------



## liznaj

Elaine1904 said:


> My first Dior handbag! This is from the FW2016 collection - Gris Dior
> 
> I love that it matches the grey of the dustbag. I had such a hard time picking this colour - I wanted a lighter grey. Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 3334317
> 
> View attachment 3334318




I think it's beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

Elaine1904 said:


> My first Dior handbag! This is from the FW2016 collection - Gris Dior
> 
> I love that it matches the grey of the dustbag. I had such a hard time picking this colour - I wanted a lighter grey. Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 3334317
> 
> View attachment 3334318



Stunning!!! Congratulations!

I think that you made the right decision. A lighter grey would get dirty easily. Besides, this is Gris Dior, meaning that this is the official Dior grey. Grey is Dior's house colour, by the way.


----------



## Havanese 28

Elaine1904 said:


> My first Dior handbag! This is from the FW2016 collection - Gris Dior
> 
> I love that it matches the grey of the dustbag. I had such a hard time picking this colour - I wanted a lighter grey. Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 3334317
> 
> View attachment 3334318


I think this color is very elegant and neutral.  Your Diorama is beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Elaine1904 said:


> My first Dior handbag! This is from the FW2016 collection - Gris Dior
> 
> I love that it matches the grey of the dustbag. I had such a hard time picking this colour - I wanted a lighter grey. Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 3334317
> 
> View attachment 3334318


 
 Very beautiful, I love grey with SHW - it stunning and congrats xx


----------



## whiteswan1010

SQ23 said:


> Thanks so much LuvizLouis!  I asked about exchanging it but this is the last one and they aren't producing more apparently so I think I have to accept as is.  It's on the bottom at least so I won't see it much


The champagne color is very pretty, I am lucky enough to have a Dior store close buy and saw it.  However in my opinion, for such a price you expect a perfectly crafted handbag with no flaws.  There will be many other Dioramas you will fall in love with....I'm surprised Dior doesn't speak up and say lets get something else.  Good Luck either way.


----------



## Oleandered

averagejoe said:


> Pictures please!!!




I was just about to post 'em ) The bag is being thoroughly inspected lol


----------



## crazy8baglady

Oleandered said:


> I was just about to post 'em ) The bag is being thoroughly inspected lol
> View attachment 3334575
> View attachment 3334576




Oh my goodness. This looks SO yummy [emoji7]


----------



## summerxoxo

Size comparison, top to bottom.


----------



## summerxoxo

Shared these two beauties at both diorama post!


----------



## cyclops68

Wow @Elaine1904, the grey bag is very chic!

And @Oleandered, congratulations on your strawberry Diorama! I see your pretty cat is curious about it. Mine is always trying to check out my Dior bags every time I take them out, but no way! She only gets to play with the paper bags and the ribbons.


----------



## Havanese 28

Oleandered said:


> I was just about to post 'em ) The bag is being thoroughly inspected lol
> View attachment 3334575
> View attachment 3334576


Your bag is positively stunning!  I love the style and color.  This will add the perfect ! To absolutely everything you wear it with.  Congrats!


----------



## Elaine1904

averagejoe said:


> Stunning!!! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you made the right decision. A lighter grey would get dirty easily. Besides, this is Gris Dior, meaning that this is the official Dior grey. Grey is Dior's house colour, by the way.






liznaj said:


> I think it's beautiful!






Luv iz Louis said:


> Very beautiful, I love grey with SHW - it stunning and congrats xx



Thanks for assurance [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji18]

I think I was too preoccupied with a lighter grey that this grey seemed too dark to me. 

And I did not know that Dior had a house colour and that is was grey. Thanks for letting me know! Makes it more special now[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hightea_xx

Elaine1904 said:


> My first Dior handbag! This is from the FW2016 collection - Gris Dior
> 
> I love that it matches the grey of the dustbag. I had such a hard time picking this colour - I wanted a lighter grey. Did I make the right decision?
> 
> View attachment 3334317
> 
> View attachment 3334318




Omg this is totally the one that I want [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Thanks for the 'inspiration' !!


----------



## Elaine1904

Luv iz Louis said:


> Very beautiful, I love grey with SHW - it stunning and congrats xx




I just noticed that you are luv is luxury on IG. Thanks for posting all your diorama pics! Really helped me in my decision making [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;

I've followed now - a fellow Aussie! X


----------



## Elaine1904

hightea_xx said:


> Omg this is totally the one that I want [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Thanks for the 'inspiration' !!




No worries 

Now to actually wear it myself!


----------



## averagejoe

Oleandered said:


> I was just about to post 'em ) The bag is being thoroughly inspected lol
> View attachment 3334575
> View attachment 3334576



Absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 3334649
> View attachment 3334650
> 
> 
> Shared these two beauties at both diorama post!



Thank you for sharing! And thank you for sharing in the Reference Library as well!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Elaine1904 said:


> I just noticed that you are luv is luxury on IG. Thanks for posting all your diorama pics! Really helped me in my decision making [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I've followed now - a fellow Aussie! X



Oh thank you - I will send you a PM xx


----------



## L4lou

Oleandered said:


> I was just about to post 'em ) The bag is being thoroughly inspected lol
> View attachment 3334575
> View attachment 3334576



Beautiful bag! Dream colour!!!


----------



## smudleybear

Light pink


----------



## smudleybear

Metallic Blue Roi


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Metallic Blue Roi





smudleybear said:


> Light pink



Wow. Both will definitely be very popular.


----------



## smudleybear

YVES Klein


----------



## smudleybear

SQ23 said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on the medium diorama in champagne gold but see the corner how it looks like one small circle was glued on? Should I accept this? Probably won't be able to find another one though.


This is normal, I've seen on my friend's blue Roi diorama.


----------



## lafemmelor

From my local boutique in Miami. This is an upcoming release.


----------



## Angelian

lafemmelor said:


> From my local boutique in Miami. This is an upcoming release.




Wow, this is really beautiful!! Thanks for sharing. Do you happen to know when it will be released?


----------



## lafemmelor

Angelian said:


> Wow, this is really beautiful!! Thanks for sharing. Do you happen to know when it will be released?


I think by the end of this month or May. The small is $3,300 and the large is $3,500 USD.


----------



## Angelian

lafemmelor said:


> I think by the end of this month or May. The small is $3,300 and the large is $3,500 USD.




Thank you!


----------



## Havanese 28

lafemmelor said:


> From my local boutique in Miami. This is an upcoming release.


Wow!  That's a stunning Diorama!


----------



## averagejoe

lafemmelor said:


> From my local boutique in Miami. This is an upcoming release.



Wow! Beautiful ombre effect! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oleandered

Thank you for all your kind comments ^^ Even my husband *almost* fell in love with the bag))

The ombré is fantastic! I am lucky not to have a Dior boutique in my state lol


----------



## Havanese 28

Oleandered said:


> Thank you for all your kind comments ^^ Even my husband *almost* fell in love with the bag))
> 
> The ombré is fantastic! I am lucky not to have a Dior boutique in my state lol


My husband is the same way...appreciates the beauty, but not the obsession or cost.  And, I'm lucky to  not have a boutique in my state too, but a trusted SA from a long distance boutique can be just as tempting/ dangerous!


----------



## SQ23

lafemmelor said:


> From my local boutique in Miami. This is an upcoming release.


Wow this is stunning!!  Thanks for posting!  I wonder how limited the release of it will be.  When I asked about the gold ombre one I was told that it's extremely limited and not even in the Canadian market.


----------



## SQ23

smudleybear said:


> This is normal, I've seen on my friend's blue Roi diorama.


Thanks so much smudleybear!


----------



## Adrian Ho

lafemmelor said:


> From my local boutique in Miami. This is an upcoming release.



This is an absolutely work of art. Somehow this bag reminds me this couture piece from Zuhair Murad (picture attached below). I hope to see more photos of it. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Adrian Ho

Btw any owner of metallic calfskin diorama can tell me how the strap holds up? Does it show more signs of wear? Thank you. &#128513;


----------



## lafemmelor

Yes, the ombré effect is gorgeous. Here's another diorama that's a pale blue, grained calfskin.


----------



## lafemmelor

More eye candy


----------



## averagejoe

lafemmelor said:


> Yes, the ombré effect is gorgeous. Here's another diorama that's a pale blue, grained calfskin.



Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smudleybear

Red patent microcannage


----------



## smudleybear

Another stunning piece but I didn't get the name of this colour


----------



## smudleybear

The interior brown lining matches the stitching


----------



## smudleybear

Stunning


----------



## hightea_xx

smudleybear said:


> Another stunning piece but I didn't get the name of this colour




[emoji33][emoji24][emoji7]


----------



## Oleandered

smudleybear said:


> Another stunning piece but I didn't get the name of this colour


Gorgeous contrast!


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Another stunning piece but I didn't get the name of this colour


I love this one!  Very pretty leather/ stitching colors.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smudleybear

I'm never really a fan of Diorama but this stunning piece really wow me! It's like in the garden.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> I'm never really a fan of Diorama but this stunning piece really wow me! It's like in the garden.



Wow! I like it!


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> I'm never really a fan of Diorama but this stunning piece really wow me! It's like in the garden.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Kiu

Hi everyone, I just bought the Diorama in Rose Poudre but I was looking through this thread and fell in love with the metallic rose. Is the metallic finish more expensive?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kiu

2FlyingYorkies said:


> My new Diorama in Rose Foncé, with matching margarita!



Hi there, can I ask if this is the small or medium size? It is gorgeous!


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

Kiu said:


> Hi there, can I ask if this is the small or medium size? It is gorgeous!



Thanks!  It's the Medium size, and it was $3500.  It's just wide enough to hold my continental sized wallet.


----------



## Kiu

2FlyingYorkies said:


> Thanks!  It's the Medium size, and it was $3500.  It's just wide enough to hold my continental sized wallet.



Thank you so much! I am a little worried it is a bit big for my frame (5ft 3in and really small-boned) but the color is just TOO pretty. I'll probably have to check it out in person


----------



## Angelian

Kiu said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought the Diorama in Rose Poudre but I was looking through this thread and fell in love with the metallic rose. Is the metallic finish more expensive?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi Kiu, as per the Dior website, the "regular" Diorama is 2,750 and the metallic finished Diorama is 2,950, so a bit more expensive.


----------



## Kiu

Angelian said:


> Hi Kiu, as per the Dior website, the "regular" Diorama is 2,750 and the metallic finished Diorama is 2,950, so a bit more expensive.



Thank you Angelian! I'm going to look at it in person this weekend...the color is too pretty!


----------



## Oleandered

Kiu said:


> Thank you so much! I am a little worried it is a bit big for my frame (5ft 3in and really small-boned) but the color is just TOO pretty. I'll probably have to check it out in person




I am 5'5, and it is just perfect in sizing ) Not too big and not too small. And way too beautiful - oh yeah, I am a Rose Fonce fan lol


----------



## Kiu

Oleandered said:


> I am 5'5, and it is just perfect in sizing ) Not too big and not too small. And way too beautiful - oh yeah, I am a Rose Fonce fan lol



Oh that is really good to know! I hope it fits well on my frame too. I had tried on both sizes in the Rose Poudre color in the store and felt that the Medium looked too big...but the color is also a lot paler so that may have influenced the look. Hopefully the deeper rose color would make all the difference, because I had texted my SA and she says it only comes in Medium. The color looks so beautiful that the Medium *needs* to work


----------



## Benanana

Dear expert,

Could you please help me to authenticate this purse

Item: Christian Dior Diorama SILVER-TONE METALLIC CALFSKIN WITH MICRO-CANNAGE MOTIF
Item Number162049266692
Seller:cjconsignment4
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dio...-MICRO-CANNAGE-MOTIF-/162049266692?nav=SEARCH

Thank you in advance!


----------



## smudleybear

Grey cracked leather


----------



## smudleybear

Didn't catch the name of this beauty


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Grey cracked leather


That is a beautiful color, so soft and neutral, it'd be a very versatile shade!  What do you think of this leather in real life?  I don't have the opportunity to visit Dior ( none nowhere near here), but I'm waiting on this in the Imperial Red with gold hardware.  Thanks!


----------



## diorme

smudleybear said:


> Grey cracked leather


Ooh that's actually such a cool pattern, definitely makes the classic grey bag a little more edgy. I like that it's different from the usual croc-embossed patterns other brands like to do. I've been meaning to get a bag in a special grey. Maybe I should add this to my wish list  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese 28 said:


> That is a beautiful color, so soft and neutral, it'd be a very versatile shade!  What do you think of this leather in real life?  I don't have the opportunity to visit Dior ( none nowhere near here), but I'm waiting on this in the Imperial Red with gold hardware.  Thanks!


This cracked version is very smooth,unlike the others for instance the navy one. I don't feel the cracked feeling like as if it will peel off .The lines are as if underneath the leather. The hardware is gunmetal which is nice. If you are more a neutral person, this grey is stunning.


----------



## smudleybear

Gunmetal hardware


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> This cracked version is very smooth,unlike the others for instance the navy one. I don't feel the cracked feeling like as if it will peel off .The lines are as if underneath the leather. The hardware is gunmetal which is nice. If you are more a neutral person, this grey is stunning.


Thank you!  It is stunning, especially combined with the gunmetal hardware.  Currently all of my bags are in neutral shades ( with the exception of an Epi Piment Alma BB) .  That's why I'm anxiously awaiting the crackled leather Diorama in Imperial Red with gold hardware.  If it's a beautiful shade, it would add a little diversity to my collection while still being wearable and " neutral".


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese 28 said:


> Thank you!  It is stunning, especially combined with the gunmetal hardware.  Currently all of my bags are in neutral shades ( with the exception of an Epi Piment Alma BB) .  That's why I'm anxiously awaiting the crackled leather Diorama in Imperial Red with gold hardware.  If it's a beautiful shade, it would add a little diversity to my collection while still being wearable and " neutral".


Tell me about red, my heart has a soft spot for red. Not sure if I can stay strong when I see the red crackled Diorama&#128584;


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Tell me about red, my heart has a soft spot for red. Not sure if I can stay strong when I see the red crackled Diorama&#128584;


I love red as well, but for me it has to be the " right" red for it to work with my wardrobe/ coloring.  The Imperial Red looks to be a nice " candy apple red" based on pics from my SA she received prior to launch.  The gold hardware will add some warmth too, but it looks like it is pale gold, which is beautiful with that red.  Fingers crossed it works!  I think red bags are versatile and really make an outfit .


----------



## smudleybear

Mustard yellowish


----------



## smudleybear

Love the inside lining,rose poudre


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Mustard yellowish


This is gorgeous!  I love this " rubbed" effect.  This bag had endless possibilities.


----------



## MsHermesAU

smudleybear said:


> Mustard yellowish



This is beautiful!!


----------



## diorme

smudleybear said:


> Gunmetal hardware


Omg when you said "gunmetal," I just started drooling. I would LOVE that bag!! Ugh, why is Dior so tempting? This is torturous, especially since I just brought my own Diorama in for repair today.  6 weeks without her...


----------



## smudleybear

diorme said:


> Omg when you said "gunmetal," I just started drooling. I would LOVE that bag!! Ugh, why is Dior so tempting? This is torturous, especially since I just brought my own Diorama in for repair today.  6 weeks without her...


Oh...what happened to your Diorama? Hope nothing is serious.


----------



## SabiLyn

smudleybear said:


> Light pink


Does anyone know the price in USD size Small? Thanks!


----------



## diorme

smudleybear said:


> Oh...what happened to your Diorama? Hope nothing is serious.


No, nothing serious thank goodness but annoying nonetheless.  The thread came loose on the "belt loop" of the strap. I've only had it since February and do not wear it very often. Funny how I've only experienced loose thread problems on my most expensive bags: the Diorama and Chanel flap. They both had thread problems despite being under a year old. They're also both shoulder bags, so I'm not sure if that's a factor. All my other bags have been fantastic! 

I'm kind of sad without it, I was looking forward to enjoying some nice spring weather together.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi 
Does anyone know whether this colour is the same as rose poudre since it is called powder pink which if translated from French would mean the same. But this looks more pinkish than the rose poudre. Any thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know whether this colour is the same as rose poudre since it is called powder pink which if translated from French would mean the same. But this looks more pinkish than the rose poudre. Any thoughts?



This is Rose Poudre. The stock photos aren't the best at showing the true colour.


----------



## smudleybear

Bordeaux with gunmetal in Paris


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Bordeaux with gunmetal in Paris


Beautiful!  I think this is the one I'm supposed to be " waiting for" only with gold hardware.  My SA called it Imperial Red though.  It looks to be the same color as this one.  Enjoy Paris!  You've seen so many of the newly released colors/ finishes... Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Kiu

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know whether this colour is the same as rose poudre since it is called powder pink which if translated from French would mean the same. But this looks more pinkish than the rose poudre. Any thoughts?



Hi there! I saw the Rose Poudre in real life and it's slightly more beige although it's still definitely a pink shade. Here it is below because I was considering purchasing it. Hope it helps!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Kiu said:


> Hi there! I saw the Rose Poudre in real life and it's slightly more beige although it's still definitely a pink shade. Here it is below because I was considering purchasing it. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 3351831


Thank you!! 
I love this color! Yayy! I just hope it's available now haha.


----------



## Bohochicfille

averagejoe said:


> This is Rose Poudre. The stock photos aren't the best at showing the true colour.


Thanks average Joe! Rose poudre is a gorgeous colour! I just hope it's available now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kiu

Bohochicfille said:


> Thank you!!
> I love this color! Yayy! I just hope it's available now haha.



My SA had two as of yesterday, since I ended up choosing the Rose Fonce color on the left. I think she also has the color in both sizes. If you are interested in getting it I can definitely connect you two


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful!  I think this is the one I'm supposed to be " waiting for" only with gold hardware.  My SA called it Imperial Red though.  It looks to be the same color as this one.  Enjoy Paris!  You've seen so many of the newly released colors/ finishes... Do you have a favorite?


I'm only in Paris for two days. Can't load another coffee Diorama. So far my favourite is the crackled grey. This Bordeaux is the one you are waiting for. Just have to wait for the ghw. I love it too. I will try load more pics when I get back to London from my iPad


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> I'm only in Paris for two days. Can't load another coffee Diorama. So far my favourite is the crackled grey. This Bordeaux is the one you are waiting for. Just have to wait for the ghw. I love it too. I will try load more pics when I get back to London from my iPad


Thanks!  Enjoy the remainder of your stay in Paris!


----------



## Bohochicfille

That's so nice of you! I'm actually looking for the diorama wallet on chain clutch and not the full sized bag. Would your SA have that in stock?


----------



## Bohochicfille

Kiu said:


> My SA had two as of yesterday, since I ended up choosing the Rose Fonce color on the left. I think she also has the color in both sizes. If you are interested in getting it I can definitely connect you two



That's so nice of you!
I'm actually looking for the new diorama wallet on chain clutch rather than the bigger size bag. Does your SA have that in stock at all? Thanks!


----------



## smudleybear

Dark coffee crackled Diorama


----------



## cyclops68

smudleybear said:


> I'm only in Paris for two days.



Ah you should have dropped me a message and we could go ogle together!


----------



## Oleandered

Kiu said:


> My SA had two as of yesterday, since I ended up choosing the Rose Fonce color on the left. I think she also has the color in both sizes. If you are interested in getting it I can definitely connect you two



Rose Fonce is already a kind of a club[emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Oleandered

smudleybear said:


> Dark coffee crackled Diorama



Wow, she is beautiful! I was thinking coffee was more of a latte, but this is so classy!


----------



## Kiu

Bohochicfille said:


> That's so nice of you!
> I'm actually looking for the new diorama wallet on chain clutch rather than the bigger size bag. Does your SA have that in stock at all? Thanks!



I have texted her. Will keep you updated


----------



## Kiu

Bohochicfille said:


> That's so nice of you!
> I'm actually looking for the new diorama wallet on chain clutch rather than the bigger size bag. Does your SA have that in stock at all? Thanks!



Hi Bohochicfille! My SA texted me back. She has the woc in rose poudre. $1080 USD  Let me know if you would be interested and I can definitely connect you two! She is lovely to work with and has become almost like a friend to me


----------



## Bohochicfille

Kiu said:


> Hi Bohochicfille! My SA texted me back. She has the woc in rose poudre. $1080 USD  Let me know if you would be interested and I can definitely connect you two! She is lovely to work with and has become almost like a friend to me


That's is so nice of you! Thank you! 
I am very much interested in buying the bag. Please do let me know how to contact her. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kiu

Bohochicfille said:


> That's is so nice of you! Thank you!
> I am very much interested in buying the bag. Please do let me know how to contact her.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Bohochicfille! I have private messaged you her number


----------



## Bohochicfille

Kiu said:


> Hi Bohochicfille! I have private messaged you her number


Thank you Kiu! You really are the best. I was able to contact your lovely SA via whatsapp and she is very lovely and kind. I was actually looking for a different wallet on chain it's bigger than the original one, and she luckily had that in stock and that too in rose poudre! I'm so happy!!! Thank you!


----------



## Kiu

Bohochicfille said:


> Thank you Kiu! You really are the best. I was able to contact your lovely SA via whatsapp and she is very lovely and kind. I was actually looking for a different wallet on chain it's bigger than the original one, and she luckily had that in stock and that too in rose poudre! I'm so happy!!! Thank you!



No problem, it is my pleasure! Please reveal it when you receive the beauty. We would all love to see it


----------



## smudleybear

cyclops68 said:


> Ah you should have dropped me a message and we could go ogle together!


Oops...probably next time


----------



## smudleybear

New Gold Ombre


----------



## smudleybear

Dark coffee


----------



## smudleybear

Burgundy grained calf


----------



## Havanese 28

Those are all beautiful!  The more options I see, the harder it is to choose.


----------



## SQ23

smudleybear said:


> New Gold Ombre


This gold ombre is so nice!  Smudley do you think it's nicer and more versitile than the plain champagne gold one?


----------



## smudleybear

SQ23 said:


> This gold ombre is so nice!  Smudley do you think it's nicer and more versitile than the plain champagne gold one?


Definitely much nicer than the gold one


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese 28 said:


> Those are all beautiful!  The more options I see, the harder it is to choose.


I won't post anymore just to make your life easier


----------



## SQ23

smudleybear said:


> Definitely much nicer than the gold one


Thanks!!  was the diorama or lady dior nicer in the gold ombre?


----------



## smudleybear

SQ23 said:


> Thanks!!  was the diorama or lady dior nicer in the gold ombre?


Oh yes, it's more special.


----------



## Havanese 28

I wouldn't go that far...!  I think the ombré is gorgeous, but does it read too " dressy" for casual daytime use?  The grained in burgundy is a pretty color...is it a cross between red/ berry?  It's more suited for daily use, I think due to the leather. I like that green croc- effect too. I need to decide if I want a dressy or more versatile material.  I wish more options were available in the small Diorama.


----------



## Havanese 28

I asked my SA this wry question earlier this week and her reply was Diorama is better in microcannage.  She said LD is stiff in this material, making it even more difficult to get into.  It sure is gorgeous though!


----------



## SQ23

Havanese 28 said:


> I asked my SA this wry question earlier this week and her reply was Diorama is better in microcannage.  She said LD is stiff in this material, making it even more difficult to get into.  It sure is gorgeous though!


Oh that's so good to know Havanese, I have heard that the lady dior is already so hard to get in and out of that I wondered how it would be in the microcannage.


----------



## SQ23

Havanese 28 said:


> I wouldn't go that far...!  I think the ombré is gorgeous, but does it read too " dressy" for casual daytime use?  The grained in burgundy is a pretty color...is it a cross between red/ berry?  It's more suited for daily use, I think due to the leather. I like that green croc- effect too. I need to decide if I want a dressy or more versatile material.  I wish more options were available in the small Diorama.


Good point and question, I love the ombre but also wonder if I would love it in several years time or if it would look dated?  I think all the mettalics are a bit more dressy so really depends how and what you want to use it for.  I still really love that red one with gold hardware you were waiting for, that could be both dressy and casual I think!


----------



## Havanese 28

I actually don't find my medium Lady difficult to get into, but my SA said the microcannage would be.  She definitely recommended Diorama.  They are both stunning.


----------



## Havanese 28

Thanks!  As always, your assessment is on- point.  The " red" crackled with gold hardware is the obvious choice for me and I do think it'll be versatile, meaning I'll use it more often.  My SA said it is due to arrive in early June.  In the meantime I'll admire all of your gorgeous posts!


----------



## SQ23

Havanese 28 said:


> Thanks!  As always, your assessment is on- point.  The " red" crackled with gold hardware is the obvious choice for me and I do think it'll be versatile, meaning I'll use it more often.  My SA said it is due to arrive in early June.  In the meantime I'll admire all of your gorgeous posts!


Oh that isn't too far away!  Can't wait to see pictures of it when you get it!


----------



## Havanese 28

SQ23 said:


> Good point and question, I love the ombre but also wonder if I would love it in several years time or if it would look dated?  I think all the mettalics are a bit more dressy so really depends how and what you want to use it for.  I still really love that red one with gold hardware you were waiting for, that could be both dressy and casual I think!


Well,  Smudleybear just posted a picture of the Lady Dior in the ombré bronze/ gold microcannage and it is stunning!  I actually prefer it to Diorama as it appears less " busy" and the ombré effect is pronounced, but nicely executed.  It is fabulous!  I think it could be dressed up or down and the shade is very neutral.  It's stunning!

The picture she posted is in the Marion Cottilard thread ( Average Joe)


----------



## smudleybear

SQ23 said:


> Oh that's so good to know Havanese, I have heard that the lady dior is already so hard to get in and out of that I wondered how it would be in the microcannage.


The Microcannage on LDS are super stiff on the opening. And hard to get in and out,sadly.


----------



## ThisVNchick

SQ23 said:


> Oh that's so good to know Havanese, I have heard that the lady dior is already so hard to get in and out of that I wondered how it would be in the microcannage.




I have both in micro cannage. The LD (in medium) is a bit stiff to open. It's equivalent to buying it in patent leather. I mean I could definitely just stretch the opening and over time it would be easy, but I'm afraid that might crease and damage the design. It's like when you put a crease in patent, those kind of wear marks become permanent. The Diorama is definitely easier to open, but I am also wary about pulling the flap back to far and creasing that back flap. Both have their pros and cons but both also serve different purposes. My Diorama is a much laid back purse (even in silver) while my silver micro cannage LD definitely gives off a more formal vibe. I love them both and don't think you can go wrong with either purchase.


----------



## Havanese 28

ThisVNchick said:


> I have both in micro cannage. The LD (in medium) is a bit stiff to open. It's equivalent to buying it in patent leather. I mean I could definitely just stretch the opening and over time it would be easy, but I'm afraid that might crease and damage the design. It's like when you put a crease in patent, those kind of wear marks become permanent. The Diorama is definitely easier to open, but I am also wary about pulling the flap back to far and creasing that back flap. Both have their pros and cons but both also serve different purposes. My Diorama is a much laid back purse (even in silver) while my silver micro cannage LD definitely gives off a more formal vibe. I love them both and don't think you can go wrong with either purchase.


Is your Diorama in Small or Medium?  Thanks!


----------



## Oleandered

smudleybear said:


> The Microcannage on LDS are super stiff on the opening. And hard to get in and out,sadly.




Oh, that's not too sad for our bank accounts though


----------



## UpTime

Crinkle Yellow clutch $2050


----------



## UpTime

Small pink $3300


----------



## UpTime

Medium is also $3300


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Medium is also $3300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354497



The Rose Poudre is so pretty. Thank you for sharing all these pictures!


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> The Rose Poudre is so pretty. Thank you for sharing all these pictures!


On no prob. I think of including prices as I see a lots asking for price


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> On no prob. I think of including prices as I see a lots asking for price



A lot of members love seeing the prices here, because Dior doesn't have a US retail website to publish its prices. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Havanese 28 said:


> Is your Diorama in Small or Medium?  Thanks!



I have the medium. I loved the look of the small but I couldn't fit much else after stuffing my iphone 6 plus.


----------



## A1specktrette

smudleybear said:


> New Gold Ombre



This is gorgeous! Did you happen to get the price or which store I could find this in? 

I would love it but not sure if/when I would ever wear it!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Just paid for this. It's on it's way! Super excited!!


----------



## Bohochicfille

I'm so excited for this size and colour!


----------



## Havanese 28

ThisVNchick said:


> I have the medium. I loved the look of the small but I couldn't fit much else after stuffing my iphone 6 plus.


Thank you very much!  I think the small looks so chic.  I'm 5'3" and 100#, so it works proportionately.  I also love the cross body option with the Small.  The Medium is very lady like and elegant, but it's definitely a bag to be worn on the shoulder.  I'm contemplating the crackled goat in Imperial Red with pale gold hardware that's set to be released in early June.  I'm also interested in the Bronze Ombré Microcannage.  I need to choose one.  Because there are no Dior boutiques near where I live, I have to base my selections on pics from my SA.  She's wonderful and gives great feedback, however.


----------



## Havanese 28

Bohochicfille said:


> Just paid for this. It's on it's way! Super excited!!


It's lovely!  Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## smudleybear

A1specktrette said:


> This is gorgeous! Did you happen to get the price or which store I could find this in?
> 
> I would love it but not sure if/when I would ever wear it!


I saw in Paris, Montaigne. UK will receive soon. £2450


----------



## A1specktrette

smudleybear said:


> I saw in Paris, Montaigne. UK will receive soon. £2450



It's so gorgeous! I was considering a mini Fendi but this is so special! Plus I love black and gold anything! 

Do you think it could be worn casual or is it too dressy? This is something I would have to jump on as soon as it's released! I love the the lady dior in this combo as well, which do you feel is better face to face? 

Thank you!! Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> I'm so excited for this size and colour!



Very chic! Congratulations!!!


----------



## smudleybear

A1specktrette said:


> It's so gorgeous! I was considering a mini Fendi but this is so special! Plus I love black and gold anything!
> 
> Do you think it could be worn casual or is it too dressy? This is something I would have to jump on as soon as it's released! I love the the lady dior in this combo as well, which do you feel is better face to face?
> 
> Thank you!! Sorry for all the questions!


Both bags looks stunning in this Ombre. Both looks dressy to me. The LD will come in a thick adjustable strap. If I were to choose I will get the Diorama because the opening on the LD metallic is very tight. But if you want a classic bag that will last, it's the LD for sure.


----------



## efeu

Bohochicfille said:


> I'm so excited for this size and colour!



congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## Bohochicfille

efeu said:


> congrats! [emoji4]


Thank you!!


----------



## Bohochicfille

averagejoe said:


> Very chic! Congratulations!!!


Thank you fellow Dior lover!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Havanese 28 said:


> It's lovely!  Congrats and enjoy it!


Thank you!!


----------



## Kiu

Bohochicfille said:


> I'm so excited for this size and colour!



omg its gorgeous! I can't wait until you receive it! and your SA is the bomb


----------



## A1specktrette

smudleybear said:


> Both bags looks stunning in this Ombre. Both looks dressy to me. The LD will come in a thick adjustable strap. If I were to choose I will get the Diorama because the opening on the LD metallic is very tight. But if you want a classic bag that will last, it's the LD for sure.



I think because they are so dressy and I risk not wearing it I should probably pass. I'm between this and a fendi peekaboo mini and I definitley think I would wear that more even though it is lambskin

Maybe if the ombre is released on a accessory! Thank you Smudleybear!


----------



## A1specktrette

Bohochicfille said:


> Just paid for this. It's on it's way! Super excited!!



Love the size and colour! Is this the woc? Congrats!!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi ladies 
Can someone please tell me the price of the medium diorama in grained leather in Vienna ?
I know that the medium lady dior patent is &#8364;3200
Sooo confused between these two beauties!!!
Can only get one of them


----------



## Oleandered

Bohochicfille said:


> Just paid for this. It's on it's way! Super excited!!




Woohoo! It's amazing! Congratulations on your beauty! ^^


----------



## Bohochicfille

Kiu said:


> omg its gorgeous! I can't wait until you receive it! and your SA is the bomb


Thank you Kiu! It's only because of you and your lovely SA that I was able to get this bag!


----------



## Bohochicfille

A1specktrette said:


> Love the size and colour! Is this the woc? Congrats!!


Yes it is the WOC. Thank you!!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Oleandered said:


> Woohoo! It's amazing! Congratulations on your beauty! ^^


Thank you!


----------



## cyclops68

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can someone please tell me the price of the medium diorama in grained leather in Vienna ?
> I know that the medium lady dior patent is 3200
> Sooo confused between these two beauties!!!
> Can only get one of them



It's 2750 in Paris, but most likely more expensive in Vienna. Hope that helps.


----------



## Angelian

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can someone please tell me the price of the medium diorama in grained leather in Vienna ?
> I know that the medium lady dior patent is 3200
> Sooo confused between these two beauties!!!
> Can only get one of them





cyclops68 said:


> It's 2750 in Paris, but most likely more expensive in Vienna. Hope that helps.



Hi, it's  2,750, as the prices on the website for France and Germany are the same for the Diorama and I don't expect it to differ for Austria. 
http://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/damenmode/die-lederwaren/diorama


----------



## cyclops68

Angelian said:


> Hi, it's  2,750, as the prices on the website for France and Germany are the same for the Diorama and I don't expect it to differ for Austria.
> http://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/damenmode/die-lederwaren/diorama



Hopefully so! I remember i was once on the Italian website and it was slightly more expensive than the French prices. I was just in store today looking at a medium Diorama


----------



## Angelian

cyclops68 said:


> Hopefully so! I remember i was once on the Italian website and it was slightly more expensive than the French prices. I was just in store today looking at a medium Diorama



Some of the items are indeed more expensive outside of France, I know! However, the Diorama and I believe most or all of the other bags seem to be the same price throughout the EU as far as I can remember from the website (Italian website also quotes 2,750). The SLGs are slightly more expensive in other countries.
Just looking not buying?  LOVE the Diorama, planning on getting one in a couple of months.


----------



## Kiu

Bohochicfille said:


> Thank you Kiu! It's only because of you and your lovely SA that I was able to get this bag!



:giggles::giggles::giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## cyclops68

Angelian said:


> Just looking not buying?  LOVE the Diorama, planning on getting one in a couple of months.



Trying to decide between the burgundy grained calf and the grey grained calf with blue dots. The pale blue grained calf with blue stitching is gorgeous, but only available in small in Europe (but available in medium elsewhere) which is just a pity because it's about the size of a Miss Dior promenade and I'm looking for something just a little larger.


----------



## Angelian

cyclops68 said:


> Trying to decide between the burgundy grained calf and the grey grained calf with blue dots. The pale blue grained calf with blue stitching is gorgeous, but only available in small in Europe (but available in medium elsewhere) which is just a pity because it's about the size of a Miss Dior promenade and I'm looking for something just a little larger.



Lovely dilemma, the grey with blue dots looks really special. That's too bad the pale blue isn't available in medium here, I also wouldn't consider the small size. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Havanese 28

cyclops68 said:


> Trying to decide between the burgundy grained calf and the grey grained calf with blue dots. The pale blue grained calf with blue stitching is gorgeous, but only available in small in Europe (but available in medium elsewhere) which is just a pity because it's about the size of a Miss Dior promenade and I'm looking for something just a little larger.


The two you're considering are both gorgeous!  I love the grey with blue ( rubbed effect and stitching), but the burgundy grained calf is a stunning shade and perhaps a bit more versatile and easier to dress up or down.  The color really " pops", yet it's still classic.  After a lot of research on this bag, I've definitely decided the Medium is the way to go.  Good luck choosing!


----------



## Tt117

Does anybody have a SA that they would recommend in USA? I live in a state with no Dior boutique and I'm considering getting the diorama. Also, how much does a medium cost?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## UpTime

Tt117 said:


> Does anybody have a SA that they would recommend in USA? I live in a state with no Dior boutique and I'm considering getting the diorama. Also, how much does a medium cost?  Thanks!!!!


Hi I have a SA at Berdord Goodman for you. Will PM her info


----------



## SQ23

cyclops68 said:


> Trying to decide between the burgundy grained calf and the grey grained calf with blue dots. The pale blue grained calf with blue stitching is gorgeous, but only available in small in Europe (but available in medium elsewhere) which is just a pity because it's about the size of a Miss Dior promenade and I'm looking for something just a little larger.


I agree the medium size is a bit more versatile, the small looks really nice cross body but as you have noted is pretty much the same size as the pochette only considerably more money!  There are some amazing colors coming out for pre-fall so hopefully you find the perfect one!  Please post pics once you decide!


----------



## Havanese 28

Tt117 said:


> Does anybody have a SA that they would recommend in USA? I live in a state with no Dior boutique and I'm considering getting the diorama. Also, how much does a medium cost?  Thanks!!!!


I live in the US also and nowhere near Dior.  I found a SA in Atlanta, GA I now shop with over the phone.  If you're interested, I'll share her name.  She is located in Saks.  PM me if you would like more info..


----------



## ThisVNchick

Havanese 28 said:


> The two you're considering are both gorgeous!  I love the grey with blue ( rubbed effect and stitching), but the burgundy grained calf is a stunning shade and perhaps a bit more versatile and easier to dress up or down.  The color really " pops", yet it's still classic.  After a lot of research on this bag, I've definitely decided the Medium is the way to go.  Good luck choosing!



The small is most definitely chic but in a way it reminds me of my LV petite malle. The bag is gorgeous but all it really fits is my debit card, one cc and my iphone. If I wanted to go out on my own, my car keys would have to be in my pocket or I'd have to hold them in my hand. I can definitely try to stuff things into it, but then I run the risk of stretching the bag. It's a bag that I could only carry when I am out with DH since I wouldn't have to carry much else when I am with him. The medium gives you more room to play with. You can definitely still wear it cross body (I'm the same size as you) and make it look fab. The deal breaker for me between the small and medium is with the medium I don't have to play tetris with my items! I can just toss the very few things that I already carry inside the bag and just go.


----------



## Havanese 28

ThisVNchick said:


> The small is most definitely chic but in a way it reminds me of my LV petite malle. The bag is gorgeous but all it really fits is my debit card, one cc and my iphone. If I wanted to go out on my own, my car keys would have to be in my pocket or I'd have to hold them in my hand. I can definitely try to stuff things into it, but then I run the risk of stretching the bag. It's a bag that I could only carry when I am out with DH since I wouldn't have to carry much else when I am with him. The medium gives you more room to play with. You can definitely still wear it cross body (I'm the same size as you) and make it look fab. The deal breaker for me between the small and medium is with the medium I don't have to play tetris with my items! I can just toss the very few things that I already carry inside the bag and just go.


Thank you, again!  I've decided on the Medium.  Now I just need to decide on the leather.  It's between the crackled goat in imperial red ( more of a burgundy) with gold hardware or the ombré bronze microcannage.  I'm leaning red.  I have a large Promenade in metallic ( gold) with gold hardware and my Medium LD is black lambskin with gold hardware so I think the red would best complement my small Dior collection.


----------



## TraceySH

My Dioramas - medium grey, wallet pouch in rose and compact wallet in red arrive tomorrow. Nervous and excited!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Havanese 28 said:


> Thank you, again!  I've decided on the Medium.  Now I just need to decide on the leather.  It's between the crackled goat in imperial red ( more of a burgundy) with gold hardware or the ombré bronze microcannage.  I'm leaning red.  I have a large Promenade in metallic ( gold) with gold hardware and my Medium LD is black lambskin with gold hardware so I think the red would best complement my small Dior collection.



I'm with you on the red. Chevre (goatskin) is an amazing leather! I've only seen the ombre version via the ad campaign and it does look pretty amazing but I think ombre, in generally, is too trendy. I agree, the red would round out your collection best.


----------



## ThisVNchick

TraceySH said:


> My Dioramas - medium grey, wallet pouch in rose and compact wallet in red arrive tomorrow. Nervous and excited!!!



excited for you  please post those eye candies when you get them!


----------



## TraceySH

ThisVNchick said:


> excited for you  please post those eye candies when you get them!




I was counting on it. I would love feedback! First Dior purchases in about a decade, but I am loving what's going on over there!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> My Dioramas - medium grey, wallet pouch in rose and compact wallet in red arrive tomorrow. Nervous and excited!!!


Beautiful choices!  Look forward to your pics!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> My Dioramas - medium grey, wallet pouch in rose and compact wallet in red arrive tomorrow. Nervous and excited!!!



Can't wait to see your pictures tomorrow!


----------



## TraceySH

TraceySH said:


> I was counting on it. I would love feedback! First Dior purchases in about a decade, but I am loving what's going on over there!





Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful choices!  Look forward to your pics!





averagejoe said:


> Can't wait to see your pictures tomorrow!



Ok here they are! Let me know what you guys think - how to you like the grey?


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Ok here they are! Let me know what you guys think - how to you like the grey?



I love all of your pieces! The grained calfskin Dioramas are the best!

They grey is an excellent choice. Tres Dior


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I love all of your pieces! The grained calfskin Dioramas are the best!
> 
> They grey is an excellent choice. Tres Dior



Thank you for the feedback! I trust you on the grey!


----------



## Havanese 28

I love everything!  The colors and styles are so chic and sophisticated.  Congrats and enjoy!  As for the grey, it's a beautiful, interesting neutral that I think will be quite versatile.


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> I love everything!  The colors and styles are so chic and sophisticated.  Congrats and enjoy!  As for the grey, it's a beautiful, interesting neutral that I think will be quite versatile.




Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!


----------



## Bohochicfille

TraceySH said:


> Ok here they are! Let me know what you guys think - how to you like the grey?


They're all so so so beautiful!! Enjoy you're pieces! 

I'm so excited I have ordered the pink wallet on chain pouch! Can you post more pictures of the pink one, if possible?


----------



## Bohochicfille

TraceySH said:


> Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357334


The grey is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

TraceySH said:


> Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357334




Wow this is beautiful!  What size is it??  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TraceySH

Bohochicfille said:


> They're all so so so beautiful!! Enjoy you're pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited I have ordered the pink wallet on chain pouch! Can you post more pictures of the pink one, if possible?




Ok so this is the "wallet on a chain pouch" in powder pink...


----------



## TraceySH

hightea_xx said:


> Wow this is beautiful!  What size is it??  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. It's growing on me FAST! it's the medium.


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357334


----------



## Willowbarb

TraceySH said:


> Ok here they are! Let me know what you guys think - how to you like the grey?



Oh my paws and whiskers! They are all absolutely stunning, and I feel rather like Alice in Wonderland just looking at them; you have made some brilliant choices. 

I would normally never go for grey, but that's not just any old grey; it has shimmers of blue in the sunlight, and I'm fascinated by it. 

All in all this really is remarkable; if there was an emoticon for 'green with envy' I'd be using it! Instead I'll have to stick with  and leave you on  to enjoy yourself with your treasures


----------



## SQ23

TraceySH said:


> Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357334


Wow!  These are all so beautiful!  The grey is stunning, I didn't realize it had that beautiful shimmer of blue in it until you posted this picture!  It's gorgeous, you will be able to wear it with so many things!  Stunning purchases!


----------



## Bohochicfille

TraceySH said:


> Ok so this is the "wallet on a chain pouch" in powder pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357376
> View attachment 3357377
> View attachment 3357378
> View attachment 3357379


Oh my God! So so so beautiful! 

Thank you for posting the pictures! Now I'm super excited about getting mine! Yayyy 

Enjoy your pieces they're all so lovely and dreamy!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357334


It's beyond gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## TraceySH

Bohochicfille said:


> Oh my God! So so so beautiful!
> 
> Thank you for posting the pictures! Now I'm super excited about getting mine! Yayyy
> 
> Enjoy your pieces they're all so lovely and dreamy!



It's a REALLY good size. I was going to take it on a long trip to Europe later this summer, because of the chain, the snap flap closure, and it's small but fits what I need, and secure. And day or night!


----------



## TraceySH

Willowbarb said:


> Oh my paws and whiskers! They are all absolutely stunning, and I feel rather like Alice in Wonderland just looking at them; you have made some brilliant choices.
> 
> I would normally never go for grey, but that's not just any old grey; it has shimmers of blue in the sunlight, and I'm fascinated by it.
> 
> All in all this really is remarkable; if there was an emoticon for 'green with envy' I'd be using it! Instead I'll have to stick with  and leave you on  to enjoy yourself with your treasures





SQ23 said:


> Wow!  These are all so beautiful!  The grey is stunning, I didn't realize it had that beautiful shimmer of blue in it until you posted this picture!  It's gorgeous, you will be able to wear it with so many things!  Stunning purchases!





Havanese 28 said:


> It's beyond gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you so very much for your comments! It was a different kind of purchase than my usual - but I am really digging the Diorama. The leather is divine.


----------



## cyclops68

Wow congratulations on your new babies!!!


----------



## Bohochicfille

TraceySH said:


> It's a REALLY good size. I was going to take it on a long trip to Europe later this summer, because of the chain, the snap flap closure, and it's small but fits what I need, and secure. And day or night!


It does look like its a good size. That's exactly what I was looking for especially for summer time. Something to just throw on and be out. All my other bags are pretty big. I'm so so excited for this now! 

Thank you so much for posting the pictures!


----------



## Angelian

TraceySH said:


> Ok here they are! Let me know what you guys think - how to you like the grey?



Very gorgeous choices, congrats!


----------



## lililvluv

Lovely pieces!


----------



## Elaine1904

TraceySH said:


> Thank you so very much for your comments! It was a different kind of purchase than my usual - but I am really digging the Diorama. The leather is divine.




Hi we have the exact same diorama! I was very unsure about the grey too but I am really loving it now (posted earlier in this thread). Funnily enough - I was considering the diorama in the rose poudre and burgundy too. 

I passed on the Diorama WOC and now I'm really regretting it looking at your pics. [emoji7]


----------



## TraceySH

Elaine1904 said:


> Hi we have the exact same diorama! I was very unsure about the grey too but I am really loving it now (posted earlier in this thread). Funnily enough - I was considering the diorama in the rose poudre and burgundy too.
> 
> I passed on the Diorama WOC and now I'm really regretting it looking at your pics. [emoji7]



Thanks for your comments. Yes, the grey is not my usual at all! But immediately when I took it out to play, people commented on it. And then it grew on me more and more. And how many make great grey bags? Year round color. I struggled between that and the rose, but since I did get the WOC in rose, I felt complete. Ha ha. The red wallet is beautiful too. I can only imagine a bag in that color...


----------



## Oleandered

TraceySH said:


> Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357334


It is sooo gorgeous! This deep blueish hue is to die for! A perfect gray bag!


----------



## TraceySH

Oleandered said:


> It is sooo gorgeous! This deep blueish hue is to die for! A perfect gray bag!



Thank you so much, and it IS a great grey! It's one of those bags that completes the collection that you didn't know you needed haha


----------



## SabiLyn

I looooove my light pink!! And the size small is perfect .... Was deciding on size for awhile.  My second Dior, first was black w gold promenade


----------



## SabiLyn

Second


----------



## TraceySH

SabiLyn said:


> I looooove my light pink!! And the size small is perfect .... Was deciding on size for awhile.  My second Dior, first was black w gold promenade




Ahhhh! Love it!!! Congrats. It even looks great with your gym gear. &#129303;


----------



## Angelian

TraceySH said:


> Ok here they are! Let me know what you guys think - how to you like the grey?





SabiLyn said:


> Second



Gorgeous!


----------



## Havanese 28

SabiLyn said:


> I looooove my light pink!! And the size small is perfect .... Was deciding on size for awhile.  My second Dior, first was black w gold promenade


Congrats!  It's beautiful and the size looks so chic on you.  Does this bag hold the same amount as your Promenade?  I have the large Promenade and am planning to get the Diorama next.  I'm undecided as to small vs medium.


----------



## minimimii

I bought my first Dior bag today! Went in wanting a Lady Dior and ended up getting a Diorama  I still want a Lady Dior but I really fell in love with the Diorama micro cannage. Here are some pics. 
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Havanese 28

minimimii said:


> I bought my first Dior bag today! Went in wanting a Lady Dior and ended up getting a Diorama  I still want a Lady Dior but I really fell in love with the Diorama micro cannage. Here are some pics.
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3360989
> View attachment 3360990
> View attachment 3360994
> View attachment 3360997


Your Diorama is stunning!  Congrats and enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## averagejoe

minimimii said:


> I bought my first Dior bag today! Went in wanting a Lady Dior and ended up getting a Diorama  I still want a Lady Dior but I really fell in love with the Diorama micro cannage. Here are some pics.
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3360989
> View attachment 3360990
> View attachment 3360994
> View attachment 3360997



WHOA! Absolutely stunning! Congratulations!!!

You're lucky to have gotten this piece. It is very highly sought-after.


----------



## averagejoe

SabiLyn said:


> I looooove my light pink!! And the size small is perfect .... Was deciding on size for awhile.  My second Dior, first was black w gold promenade





SabiLyn said:


> Second



Very pretty in pink! Great choice for a second Dior!


----------



## rainypop

minimimii said:


> I bought my first Dior bag today! Went in wanting a Lady Dior and ended up getting a Diorama  I still want a Lady Dior but I really fell in love with the Diorama micro cannage. Here are some pics.
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3360989
> View attachment 3360990
> View attachment 3360994
> View attachment 3360997




It's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## minimimii

Havanese 28 said:


> Your Diorama is stunning!  Congrats and enjoy your new beauty!




Thank you !


----------



## minimimii

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! Absolutely stunning! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky to have gotten this piece. It is very highly sought-after.




Thank you I wanted the Lady Dior in the same color but the SA told me that they still didn't receive it and that this Diorama just came in a couple of days ago.


----------



## minimimii

rainypop said:


> It's gorgeous. Congrats!




Thank you


----------



## TraceySH

minimimii said:


> I bought my first Dior bag today! Went in wanting a Lady Dior and ended up getting a Diorama  I still want a Lady Dior but I really fell in love with the Diorama micro cannage. Here are some pics.
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3360989
> View attachment 3360990
> View attachment 3360994
> View attachment 3360997



Absolutely stunningly gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## minimimii

TraceySH said:


> Absolutely stunningly gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you TraceySH


----------



## efeu

dear everyone - I'm really tempted to get a medium diorama in grained calfskin  now with more colors available, I'm choosing between bleu de minuit and gris (grey)... most of my bags are in black and I want another versatile color to match with my wardrobe. and a classic color that has the staying power. 
which one would you choose? [emoji4] 
actually I'm kinda dreaming of a charcoal grey one with gunmetal hw but probably I can't wait much longer [emoji85] 
thanks in advance!!


----------



## Havanese 28

efeu said:


> dear everyone - I'm really tempted to get a medium diorama in grained calfskin  now with more colors available, I'm choosing between bleu de minuit and gris (grey)... most of my bags are in black and I want another versatile color to match with my wardrobe. and a classic color that has the staying power.
> which one would you choose? [emoji4]
> actually I'm kinda dreaming of a charcoal grey one with gunmetal hw but probably I can't wait much longer [emoji85]
> thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 3361378


Both are beautiful, so it's not an easy choice!  Since you state you want another " neutral", I'd choose Gris.  That grey is lovely, very elegant and chic.  The Bleu de Min is a beautiful blue, but I'm not sure  it qualifies as a " neutral", as it's brighter than a navy.  What colors is your wardrobe mainly comprised of?  Would blue complement your clothing and outerwear?  Are your drawn to one more than the other?  I don't think you can make a " bad" choice here.  Follow your heart!


----------



## TraceySH

Ummm, wow. This just went up on the site. Ah! I wish I had gotten this instead of the gris...sigh.


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Ummm, wow. This just went up on the site. Ah! I wish I had gotten this instead of the gris...sigh.


I've seen this ( my SA sent me pics of the new bags about a month ago). This is available in a distressed gold with gold hardware too.  It's edgy and interesting and certainly " fun", but the Gris you chose is elegant and ladylike and very chic. It's more polished and very " Dior".  I believe your Diorama is far more versatile and classic, easier to dress up or down and will stand the test of time.  I had this debate with myself, as I nearly chose the distressed gold, but in the end decided it's too casual, more " of the moment and fun" and I'm focusing on building an interesting,  beautiful ,but still classic collection.  I love all of the new diorama leathers, finishes and hardware options though!  I don't think the diorama is going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> I've seen this ( my SA sent me pics of the new bags about a month ago). This is available in a distressed gold with gold hardware too.  It's edgy and interesting and certainly " fun", but the Gris you chose is elegant and ladylike and very chic. It's more polished and very " Dior".  I believe your Diorama is far more versatile and classic, easier to dress up or down and will stand the test of time.  I had this debate with myself, as I nearly chose the distressed gold, but in the end decided it's too casual, more " of the moment and fun" and I'm focusing on building an interesting,  beautiful ,but still classic collection.  I love all of the new diorama leathers, finishes and hardware options though!  I don't think the diorama is going anywhere anytime soon.



Thank you for justification and rationalization of my choice! Makes me less likely to spend the day regretting what I got. The charcoal/silver though is an eyecatcher. It was funny because I was trying to locate an item of another brand yesterday (a Ch****) and the Saks personal shopper guy asked what all I had been buying. I said this, that, the other, and the Diorama. And he goes Oh My God Diorama is THE THING right now, everyone wants one, it's flying off the shelves etc etc. He was like are you SURE you don't want another one of those instead of the Ch****?!! Funny huh?


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for justification and rationalization of my choice! Makes me less likely to spend the day regretting what I got. The charcoal/silver though is an eyecatcher. It was funny because I was trying to locate an item of another brand yesterday (a Ch****) and the Saks personal shopper guy asked what all I had been buying. I said this, that, the other, and the Diorama. And he goes Oh My God Diorama is THE THING right now, everyone wants one, it's flying off the shelves etc etc. He was like are you SURE you don't want another one of those instead of the Ch****?!! Funny huh?


I love what you chose!  I would be very interested in this one if it worked with my wardrobe.  I wear mainly " warm colors" such as ivory, rust, olive, camel, Kelly  green, warm/ true red, warm grey and warm navy... I rarely wear black and my only black bag is my Lady Dior with gold hardware.  I wanted the classic in this style.

I completely agree with the Saks SA!  I'd choose a second Diorama over a C***** for myself.  In fact Rose Poudre now comes with pale gold hardware, and I'm considering it after I get the Medium in the crackled imperial red.  I think Diorama is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Oleandered

TraceySH said:


> Ummm, wow. This just went up on the site. Ah! I wish I had gotten this instead of the gris...sigh.




No way! This one is very beautiful, but it's too trendy to stay in style over a long period of time. And your gray is just a classic unbeatable piece!


----------



## Oleandered

minimimii said:


> I bought my first Dior bag today! Went in wanting a Lady Dior and ended up getting a Diorama  I still want a Lady Dior but I really fell in love with the Diorama micro cannage. Here are some pics.
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3360989
> View attachment 3360990
> View attachment 3360994
> View attachment 3360997




It's gorgeous! [emoji122] Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## TraceySH

Oleandered said:


> No way! This one is very beautiful, but it's too trendy to stay in style over a long period of time. And your gray is just a classic unbeatable piece!



Yes, that SOUNDS very rational and all but I still want want! Ha! Yes, the gris is a wise, classic, unflashy, refined choice and will go the long haul. This other is fun and trendy. It's not in the US yet anyway, so if I still really want it when it gets here in a couple of months, I will have the time between now and then to ping pong with my mind


----------



## efeu

Havanese 28 said:


> Both are beautiful, so it's not an easy choice!  Since you state you want another " neutral", I'd choose Gris.  That grey is lovely, very elegant and chic.  The Bleu de Min is a beautiful blue, but I'm not sure  it qualifies as a " neutral", as it's brighter than a navy.  What colors is your wardrobe mainly comprised of?  Would blue complement your clothing and outerwear?  Are your drawn to one more than the other?  I don't think you can make a " bad" choice here.  Follow your heart!




thank you! yes that's my concern too that the bleu is a bit on the bright side. I wish for a darker blue and grey but not sure if I should wait or pull the trigger [emoji85] I think both colors will complement my wardrobe well, I just want a diorama in a color that I don't have to baby at all [emoji12]


----------



## Havanese 28

efeu said:


> thank you! yes that's my concern too that the bleu is a bit on the bright side. I wish for a darker blue and grey but not sure if I should wait or pull the trigger [emoji85] I think both colors will complement my wardrobe well, I just want a diorama in a color that I don't have to baby at all [emoji12]


It's such a difficult choice, as both colors really are beautiful.  The grey is elegant and neutral while the Bleu de Min is vibrant and still classic.  I'm planning to get my first diorama shortly, and I've chosen the soon to be released crackled goat in imperial red/ gold hardware.  I was concerned about having to be careful with it, and my SA said simply ENjoy It.  Use it!  Those words resonated and that's what I plan to do.  I think the grained leather is durable, and you'll be ok with whichever color you end up choosing.  Get the one you love most and use and enjoy it!


----------



## whiteswan1010

efeu said:


> thank you! yes that's my concern too that the bleu is a bit on the bright side. I wish for a darker blue and grey but not sure if I should wait or pull the trigger [emoji85] I think both colors will complement my wardrobe well, I just want a diorama in a color that I don't have to baby at all [emoji12]


The Diorama is on my future list too, but I am waiting for gold hardware.  When you are "unsure" I've learned to stop, pull back and wait.    Diorama is not going anywhere. The perfect one for you is just around the corner, patience is all it takes. Then pull that Trigger hard!!  Good luck!


----------



## Havanese 28

whiteswan1010 said:


> The Diorama is on my future list too, but I am waiting for gold hardware.  When you are "unsure" I've learned to stop, pull back and wait.    Diorama is not going anywhere. The perfect one for you is just around the corner, patience is all it takes. Then pull that Trigger hard!!  Good luck!


I agree that Diorama isn't going anywhere.  In fact, it's being made in many different leathers, finishes and more hardware options.  Hold out for one you absolutely love!  I've been waiting to purchase for a while, waiting for more options with gold hardware as well.  I'm set to purchase the imperial red in the crackled leather with pale gold hardware in a few weeks when it's in the boutique.  My SA sent me a pic last Friday of the Rose Poudre from the classics with gold hardware, so more gold is coming!  It was lovely.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Havanese 28 said:


> I agree that Diorama isn't going anywhere.  In fact, it's being made in many different leathers, finishes and more hardware options.  Hold out for one you absolutely love!  I've been waiting to purchase for a while, waiting for more options with gold hardware as well.  I'm set to purchase the imperial red in the crackled leather with pale gold hardware in a few weeks when it's in the boutique.  My SA sent me a pic last Friday of the Rose Poudre from the classics with gold hardware, so more gold is coming!  It was lovely.


Thanks, I'm so glad to hear that gold hardware is coming.  It has been in Europe all along.  Think Chanel does this too - it's almost impossible to get a classic caviar flap in gold these days.  The silver trend  with grays and pinks has been around for a long time. Think it will have run its course soon - another season or two.  Even in home decor - gray, gray, gray - yikes!  My SA at my local dior store says since last year requests for gold have been abundant.  Patience.  Please post pictures of your red diorama when it arrives!


----------



## efeu

Havanese 28 said:


> It's such a difficult choice, as both colors really are beautiful.  The grey is elegant and neutral while the Bleu de Min is vibrant and still classic.  I'm planning to get my first diorama shortly, and I've chosen the soon to be released crackled goat in imperial red/ gold hardware.  I was concerned about having to be careful with it, and my SA said simply ENjoy It.  Use it!  Those words resonated and that's what I plan to do.  I think the grained leather is durable, and you'll be ok with whichever color you end up choosing.  Get the one you love most and use and enjoy it!







whiteswan1010 said:


> The Diorama is on my future list too, but I am waiting for gold hardware.  When you are "unsure" I've learned to stop, pull back and wait.    Diorama is not going anywhere. The perfect one for you is just around the corner, patience is all it takes. Then pull that Trigger hard!!  Good luck!




yes you're right! I was randomly browsing the dior website again and I think I've found what I'm waiting for all long!!! 


despite it's a light color, just can't beat this combo with ghw


----------



## TraceySH

efeu said:


> yes you're right! I was randomly browsing the dior website again and I think I've found what I'm waiting for all long!!!
> View attachment 3362759
> 
> despite it's a light color, just can't beat this combo with ghw




There are lots of IRL pics of this in the Rose on this thread! I got a couple of weeks ago and love!! Enjoy!


----------



## whiteswan1010

efeu said:


> yes you're right! I was randomly browsing the dior website again and I think I've found what I'm waiting for all long!!!
> View attachment 3362759
> 
> despite it's a light color, just can't beat this combo with ghw


It is beautiful!  Wow, they really are listening finally.  Yeah!!


----------



## TraceySH

Hey guys, ok, so after getting my little loot a bit back (the medium grey, pouch in pink, wallet in red), I'm fantasizing about another. I may gear toward that great gunmetal nubuck one in the fall collection, of course in the medium. But I am taking some trips this summer, and would love a great, classy, refined bag to take with me that holds a bit more than a WOC and maybe a bit less cumbersome than the medium. I am thinking white. The white in the Diorama is so beautiful. But if I am already spending so much for a small, does it make sense just to get the medium?


----------



## whiteswan1010

TraceySH said:


> Hey guys, ok, so after getting my little loot a bit back (the medium grey, pouch in pink, wallet in red), I'm fantasizing about another. I may gear toward that great gunmetal nubuck one in the fall collection, of course in the medium. But I am taking some trips this summer, and would love a great, classy, refined bag to take with me that holds a bit more than a WOC and maybe a bit less cumbersome than the medium. I am thinking white. The white in the Diorama is so beautiful. But if I am already spending so much for a small, does it make sense just to get the medium?


For the few hundred dollars more go for the medium - love the white!!


----------



## rhymemiao

hey guys, just wondering about my new diorama's shield button is not matching the flap well, my friend get it for me in bloomingdales and since already change a color before, so now it is a final sale. Really dont know what to do.....And also wondering about how is your bags, do you have the same issue as i do? thanks!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Hey guys, ok, so after getting my little loot a bit back (the medium grey, pouch in pink, wallet in red), I'm fantasizing about another. I may gear toward that great gunmetal nubuck one in the fall collection, of course in the medium. But I am taking some trips this summer, and would love a great, classy, refined bag to take with me that holds a bit more than a WOC and maybe a bit less cumbersome than the medium. I am thinking white. The white in the Diorama is so beautiful. But if I am already spending so much for a small, does it make sense just to get the medium?


I'd get the Medium.  I love how the small looks as a cross body, but my SA said there's no room, that my Promenade pouch ( large) actually hoods more.  I'm petite, so the small appeals to me,  another tif with an amazing collection, also petite, suggests skipping the Small in favor of Medium.


----------



## Havanese 28

rhymemiao said:


> hey guys, just wondering about my new diorama's shield button is not matching the flap well, my friend get it for me in bloomingdales and since already change a color before, so now it is a final sale. Really dont know what to do.....And also wondering about how is your bags, do you have the same issue as i do? thanks!


I think it looks great!


----------



## TraceySH

whiteswan1010 said:


> For the few hundred dollars more go for the medium - love the white!!





Havanese 28 said:


> I'd get the Medium.  I love how the small looks as a cross body, but my SA said there's no room, that my Promenade pouch ( large) actually hoods more.  I'm petite, so the small appeals to me,  another tif with an amazing collection, also petite, suggests skipping the Small in favor of Medium.



Thank you for the feedback! I know, it's so hard because it's just a tiny price difference between the medium and small - now, I am not interested at all in the mini or baby. I didn't know there 5 sizes in the Diorama. I've attached my SA's pic of the size difference between the two. I wanted a smaller size to sort of take with me on trips where I am walking around shopping or for lunch or dinners out. But then it's just a few hundred dollars more for a full size everyday purse! Ah! It's a hard decision!


----------



## hightea_xx

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I know, it's so hard because it's just a tiny price difference between the medium and small - now, I am not interested at all in the mini or baby. I didn't know there 5 sizes in the Diorama. I've attached my SA's pic of the size difference between the two. I wanted a smaller size to sort of take with me on trips where I am walking around shopping or for lunch or dinners out. But then it's just a few hundred dollars more for a full size everyday purse! Ah! It's a hard decision!




I would go medium, when I saw it on a client earlier this week it didn't look too big by any means and when you are travelling I'm sure you'll accumulate things like wrappers, ticket stubs, etc that you'll want to hold onto.  Also you'll have a great option for day-to-day usage as well!


----------



## Willowbarb

The blue is so unbelievably gorgeous that everything else pales into insignificance; forget the size and just buy the unbelievably gorgeous blue bag


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I know, it's so hard because it's just a tiny price difference between the medium and small - now, I am not interested at all in the mini or baby. I didn't know there 5 sizes in the Diorama. I've attached my SA's pic of the size difference between the two. I wanted a smaller size to sort of take with me on trips where I am walking around shopping or for lunch or dinners out. But then it's just a few hundred dollars more for a full size everyday purse! Ah! It's a hard decision!


The small doesn't appear to be That Small, in pics, but everyone says it's what it holds ( or doesn't hold) that's the issue.  I live nowhere near Dior, so I don't have the option of seeing before I buy.  I love that my large Promenade  is a small ba, yet holds as much as my Alma BB's, including sunglasses in a cloth case.


----------



## smudleybear

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I know, it's so hard because it's just a tiny price difference between the medium and small - now, I am not interested at all in the mini or baby. I didn't know there 5 sizes in the Diorama. I've attached my SA's pic of the size difference between the two. I wanted a smaller size to sort of take with me on trips where I am walking around shopping or for lunch or dinners out. But then it's just a few hundred dollars more for a full size everyday purse! Ah! It's a hard decision!


Get the full size one.


----------



## TraceySH

hightea_xx said:


> I would go medium, when I saw it on a client earlier this week it didn't look too big by any means and when you are travelling I'm sure you'll accumulate things like wrappers, ticket stubs, etc that you'll want to hold onto.  Also you'll have a great option for day-to-day usage as well!





Havanese 28 said:


> The small doesn't appear to be That Small, in pics, but everyone says it's what it holds ( or doesn't hold) that's the issue.  I live nowhere near Dior, so I don't have the option of seeing before I buy.  I love that my large Promenade  is a small ba, yet holds as much as my Alma BB's, including sunglasses in a cloth case.



There's a great YouTube out there for a size comparison with a lady that has both the medium and the small. The small actually fits quite a bit! You can google it by searching Diorama medium vs. small....


----------



## TraceySH

smudleybear said:


> Get the full size one.



I like your conviction with that answer smudleybear!! thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

TraceySH said:


> I like your conviction with that answer smudleybear!! thank you!


Haha..thanks..I've seen the small, it's really small.


----------



## TraceySH

smudleybear said:


> Haha..thanks..I've seen the small, it's really small.




So just to make sure, you're not talking about the mini or baby but the small?


----------



## whiteswan1010

TraceySH said:


> So just to make sure, you're not talking about the mini or baby but the small?


Get the medium - It will always be a classic.  Cross-body bags and "nano", "micro", bags are the big trend right now.  As far as sizing, the small does not hold much, might be better off with a WOC if u prefer a small bag for travel and save $$$.


----------



## TraceySH

whiteswan1010 said:


> Get the medium - It will always be a classic.  Cross-body bags and "nano", "micro", bags are the big trend right now.  As far as sizing, the small does not hold much, might be better off with a WOC if u prefer a small bag for travel and save $$$.




That's good feedback whiteswan. I did already get the wallet on a chain pouch and love it! I will take out my grey medium and do a size test. Either way what do you think about the white? I've got the pink in the WOC and the grey in the medium. I would like the gunmetal nubuck when that comes around for fall. But I've always wanted a white bag! And they are actually hard to find! At least ones that I like [emoji14]


----------



## Adrian Ho

Anyone know what colors are available in grained calfskin in small size? Thank you a lot.


----------



## TraceySH

Adrian Ho said:


> Anyone know what colors are available in grained calfskin in small size? Thank you a lot.




My SA told me yesterday - coral, black, white, neon yellow and pink?


----------



## Adrian Ho

TraceySH said:


> My SA told me yesterday - coral, black, white, neon yellow and pink?



Thank you! Does that mean no blue or grey?


----------



## TraceySH

Adrian Ho said:


> Thank you! Does that mean no blue or grey?




Yes I think no blue or grey [emoji19]


----------



## Adrian Ho

TraceySH said:


> Yes I think no blue or grey [emoji19]



That is sad..


----------



## TraceySH

Adrian Ho said:


> That is sad..



I agree. I do think it comes in the microcannage in that metallic grey?


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> I agree. I do think it comes in the microcannage in that metallic grey?


If you are able to try the Small in person, and see for yourself how much it actually holds, I'd love to hear your thoughts!  As for micro and nano bags, they may be trending now, but I think Small bags are classic ,especially since we have the ability to carry less these days...seldom need a large wallet when most pay with debit card and even using their iPhone.  Phones are smaller and less bulky.  I carry very little now compared to what I used to and I must say it can be very liberating.  I wouldn't hesitate to get a small bag if it held my daily essentials.  I'd want the Medium first though, then I'd perhaps consider adding another in Small.


----------



## whiteswan1010

TraceySH said:


> That's good feedback whiteswan. I did already get the wallet on a chain pouch and love it! I will take out my grey medium and do a size test. Either way what do you think about the white? I've got the pink in the WOC and the grey in the medium. I would like the gunmetal nubuck when that comes around for fall. But I've always wanted a white bag! And they are actually hard to find! At least ones that I like [emoji14]


Tracey I love white! And yes they are hard to find these days  I just got the Saint Laurent "kate", very nice size,width is 2.1 inches.  Here is the pic.


----------



## missyb

How heavy is the small diorama? I'm thinking of getting this instead of a Woc.


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> If you are able to try the Small in person, and see for yourself how much it actually holds, I'd love to hear your thoughts!  As for micro and nano bags, they may be trending now, but I think Small bags are classic ,especially since we have the ability to carry less these days...seldom need a large wallet when most pay with debit card and even using their iPhone.  Phones are smaller and less bulky.  I carry very little now compared to what I used to and I must say it can be very liberating.  I wouldn't hesitate to get a small bag if it held my daily essentials.  I'd want the Medium first though, then I'd perhaps consider adding another in Small.







whiteswan1010 said:


> Tracey I love white! And yes they are hard to find these days  I just got the Saint Laurent "kate", very nice size,width is 2.1 inches.  Here is the pic.




I may order both the medium and the small in white grained calfskin, telling my SA of course I will choose.  It may be next week before I get it underway, but I will fill you guys in on my thoughts as soon as I do! Love your white SL whiteswan!


----------



## whiteswan1010

TraceySH said:


> I may order both the medium and the small in white grained calfskin, telling my SA of course I will choose.  It may be next week before I get it underway, but I will fill you guys in on my thoughts as soon as I do! Love your white SL whiteswan!


That is the smartest way to go - seeing which suits you best.  I saw the white medium last summer and it made me fall in love with Diorama - stunning. I'm waiting patiently for the white to arrive with gold hardware...maybe next year.  Keep us posted


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I know, it's so hard because it's just a tiny price difference between the medium and small - now, I am not interested at all in the mini or baby. I didn't know there 5 sizes in the Diorama. I've attached my SA's pic of the size difference between the two. I wanted a smaller size to sort of take with me on trips where I am walking around shopping or for lunch or dinners out. But then it's just a few hundred dollars more for a full size everyday purse! Ah! It's a hard decision!



Definitely the medium. You'll never know when you need that extra bit of room.


----------



## TraceySH

whiteswan1010 said:


> That is the smartest way to go - seeing which suits you best.  I saw the white medium last summer and it made me fall in love with Diorama - stunning. I'm waiting patiently for the white to arrive with gold hardware...maybe next year.  Keep us posted




My SA was mistaken in that it comes in the grained calfskin in white. It just comes in smooth which concerns me a little bit. I am going to Houston next week so I will go see, touch and feel!!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Definitely the medium. You'll never know when you need that extra bit of room.




I agree with you. I do have other small bags, even in white (LV St Germain BB) and so no need for another small white one I realize. And in the long run, the medium is a better choice. With the Diorama, the sides are curved which takes up some of that interior space already!

So apparently no grained calfskin in white at all, just smooth. I think that might be too fragile, but I am going to go look next week. I did reserve my titanium metallic nubuck though!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I agree with you. I do have other small bags, even in white (LV St Germain BB) and so no need for another small white one I realize. And in the long run, the medium is a better choice. With the Diorama, the sides are curved which takes up some of that interior space already!
> 
> So apparently no grained calfskin in white at all, just smooth. I think that might be too fragile, but I am going to go look next week. I did reserve my titanium metallic nubuck though!



Ooo! The titanium metallic nubuck looks stunning! It will be a great choice


----------



## whiteswan1010

TraceySH said:


> I agree with you. I do have other small bags, even in white (LV St Germain BB) and so no need for another small white one I realize. And in the long run, the medium is a better choice. With the Diorama, the sides are curved which takes up some of that interior space already!
> 
> So apparently no grained calfskin in white at all, just smooth. I think that might be too fragile, but I am going to go look next week. I did reserve my titanium metallic nubuck though!


OH OH -- dangerous if not grained, especially light colors.


----------



## meowmeow94

TraceySH said:


> Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357334



Omg this is so gorgeous!


----------



## meowmeow94

SabiLyn said:


> I looooove my light pink!! And the size small is perfect .... Was deciding on size for awhile.  My second Dior, first was black w gold promenade



So cute &#128149; i wish they come out in this color in March, when I bought my first Diorama. Anyway, I got a black one and am happy about it. Hope this will be the second like your ^^


----------



## meowmeow94

This is the black diorama in Small size. I think it is so perfect and convinient &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
You can see my entire outfit here:
http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/sparkly-silver-slip.html?m=1


----------



## efeu

TraceySH said:


> There are lots of IRL pics of this in the Rose on this thread! I got a couple of weeks ago and love!! Enjoy!







whiteswan1010 said:


> It is beautiful!  Wow, they really are listening finally.  Yeah!!




yay! I did pull the trigger and it'll be soon on its way to me [emoji7]


----------



## whiteswan1010

efeu said:


> yay! I did pull the trigger and it'll be soon on its way to me [emoji7]


Great!  Send a pic when you get it.  I'm patiently waiting for the right one.  I'm locked but loaded and just waiting to put my hands on the trigger


----------



## averagejoe

meowmeow94 said:


> This is the black diorama in Small size. I think it is so perfect and convinient &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> You can see my entire outfit here:
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/sparkly-silver-slip.html?m=1



Stunning!!!!


----------



## efeu

whiteswan1010 said:


> Great!  Send a pic when you get it.  I'm patiently waiting for the right one.  I'm locked but loaded and just waiting to put my hands on the trigger




[emoji4] may I know what your dream combo is? if it comes in dark grey with gunmetal hw one day, I dunno if I can resist [emoji85]


----------



## meowmeow94

averagejoe said:


> Stunning!!!!



Thank you! That is so sweet


----------



## TraceySH

meowmeow94 said:


> This is the black diorama in Small size. I think it is so perfect and convinient &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> You can see my entire outfit here:
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/sparkly-silver-slip.html?m=1



That doesn't look terribly small on you? How tall are you if you don't mind me asking? I am going to see them in person at the boutique in Houston, and I will get a better idea. But I am NOT getting a white in smooth calfskin because it will be so very fragile and I don't want to baby a bag that I got to travel with 

For now, the next on my list for Dior is the med titanium metallic nubuck. If I see something else that makes me crazy I might change my mind! Thank you for taking the time to post this!


----------



## meowmeow94

TraceySH said:


> That doesn't look terribly small on you? How tall are you if you don't mind me asking? I am going to see them in person at the boutique in Houston, and I will get a better idea. But I am NOT getting a white in smooth calfskin because it will be so very fragile and I don't want to baby a bag that I got to travel with
> 
> For now, the next on my list for Dior is the med titanium metallic nubuck. If I see something else that makes me crazy I might change my mind! Thank you for taking the time to post this!



It actually fits quite a few  I'm 5'7 hope that can help you decide 
yeah the smooth skin in black is even fragile. It is def a better idea to go with the grained skin for white  Good luck with finding 'the one' and please do a reveal


----------



## TraceySH

meowmeow94 said:


> It actually fits quite a few  I'm 5'7 hope that can help you decide
> 
> yeah the smooth skin in black is even fragile. It is def a better idea to go with the grained skin for white  Good luck with finding 'the one' and please do a reveal




I will positively! Apparently the white does not come in grained calfskin so that completely shot that idea! I may see another color in the grained and love it. Let's hope. Thank you for responding! [emoji847]


----------



## whiteswan1010

efeu said:


> [emoji4] may I know what your dream combo is? if it comes in dark grey with gunmetal hw one day, I dunno if I can resist [emoji85]


my dream combo is any neutral that comes in grained calfskin with gold hardware  No more smooth leather for me - too delicate.  I don't think it will happen this year although there was that one nude WOC. I would have bought it, but I just purchased the LV "ana" in Dune.  Patience.


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese28, I'm not sure if this is the one ur waiting for? It's not red, but the colour description is something purple but looks oxblood to me. It's stunning!


----------



## smudleybear

Love it!!


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Havanese28, I'm not sure if this is the one ur waiting for? It's not red, but the colour description is something purple but looks oxblood to me. It's stunning!


Yes, this IS the one!  Thank you for sharing.  My SA said as soon as it arrives in the boutique she is putting it back for me.  They are due to receive it any day now, definitely by early June.  If you say it's stunning, I Know I will love it as I love your taste in bags.  My SA is calling it "Imperial Red".  It does look more oxblood, which is fine, and I think it'll be a versatile color for me based on the colors I wear.


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Love it!!


It looks fabulous!  Do you think the leather is suitable for regular ( not heavy) use?  I don't need a dressy bag, but rather want one to use and enjoy.


----------



## hightea_xx

Havanese 28 said:


> Yes, this IS the one!  Thank you for sharing.  My SA said as soon as it arrives in the boutique she is putting it back for me.  They are due to receive it any day now, definitely by early June.  If you say it's stunning, I Know I will love it as I love your taste in bags.  My SA is calling it "Imperial Red".  It does look more oxblood, which is fine and I think it'll be a versatile color for me based on the colors I wear.




Can't wait for you to get your hands on it, love that moody red color!


----------



## Havanese 28

hightea_xx said:


> Can't wait for you to get your hands on it, love that moody red color!


Thanks!  And I love the one you chose!  Dior is killing me, I want one of everything!


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese 28 said:


> It looks fabulous!  Do you think the leather is suitable for regular ( not heavy) use?  I don't need a dressy bag, but rather want one to use and enjoy.


The leather is beautiful. It doesn't look as delicate as the metallic Microcannage.


----------



## Oleandered

Wow! I oxbloody love this oxblood! Can't wait to see it "in action". 
It's so hard to pick the right red. This is definitely The One


----------



## kath00

smudleybear said:


> Havanese28, I'm not sure if this is the one ur waiting for? It's not red, but the colour description is something purple but looks oxblood to me. It's stunning!




Stunning!  I saw the same bag  in a midnight blue and it was gorgeous also. I almost bought it. Now I'm wishing I did, LOL.


----------



## efeu

here she is!!! &#10084;&#65039; thanks for letting me share


----------



## Havanese 28

efeu said:


> View attachment 3369028
> 
> here she is!!! &#10084;&#65039; thanks for letting me share


Congrats and enjoy!  The Nude looks amazing with gold hardware.


----------



## whiteswan1010

efeu said:


> View attachment 3369028
> 
> here she is!!! &#10084;&#65039; thanks for letting me share


Beautiful...grained leather, gorgeous color, gold hardware.  Perfect!!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Bohochicfille

modelling shot of my SA.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Another shot!


----------



## Havanese 28

I just received this picture from my SA.  It's a Medium Diorama with Gold Hardware.  I've been waiting for her to get the new " red" ceramic , which is more of an Oxblood shade, with gold hardware, but now I'm torn.  Suggestions?


----------



## averagejoe

efeu said:


> View attachment 3369028
> 
> here she is!!! &#10084;&#65039; thanks for letting me share



Wow! She is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

Havanese 28 said:


> I just received this picture from my SA.  It's a Medium Diorama with Gold Hardware.  I've been waiting for her to get the new " red" ceramic , which is more of an Oxblood shade, with gold hardware, but now I'm torn.  Suggestions?



Do you prefer lighter or darker colours? If you want a lighter colour bag, then get this one. If you prefer darker colours, then get the ceramic effect one.

They both look stunning to me.


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> Do you prefer lighter or darker colours? If you want a lighter colour bag, then get this one. If you prefer darker colours, then get the ceramic effect one.
> 
> They both look stunning to me.


I like both.  Most important for me is the gold hardware, as it is definitely more flattering on me with my skin tone, jewelry, colors I wear.  I think Nude with gold hardware is beautiful!  

My only Dior bags are the medium Lady Dior in black lambskin with gold hardware and the large Promenade in metallic Gold with gold hardware.  My next Dior is going to be a Diorama.  Honestly, if I could get both, I would because both are perfect choices for me.  

My LV SC PM is Galet with Gold hardware.  It's not " nude", but it's a light colored neutral .

In Fall/ Winter I wear Ivory, camel, rust, olive, navy, warm grey, denim.

Do you think the ceramic- effect will be " dated" at some point?  If you had to choose One...?


----------



## averagejoe

Havanese 28 said:


> I like both.  Most important for me is the gold hardware, as it is definitely more flattering on me with my skin tone, jewelry, colors I wear.  I think Nude with gold hardware is beautiful!
> 
> My only Dior bags are the medium Lady Dior in black lambskin with gold hardware and the large Promenade in metallic Gold with gold hardware.  My next Dior is going to be a Diorama.  Honestly, if I could get both, I would because both are perfect choices for me.
> 
> My LV SC PM is Galet with Gold hardware.  It's not " nude", but it's a light colored neutral .
> 
> In Fall/ Winter I wear Ivory, camel, rust, olive, navy, warm grey, denim.
> 
> Do you think the ceramic- effect will be " dated" at some point?  If you had to choose One...?



I personally think that if you want the gold hardware to stand out, then the ceramic effect one will be the best. The combination of rich red with pale gold hardware provides a beautiful contrast. 

Ceramic effect deerskin will not be "dated". It's just a finish on the leather, and this is not the first time Dior has released this. A year ago, the Diorama bags also featured ceramic-effect deerskin (but with silver hardware). 

If I had to choose one, it would be the ceramic effect one. It sparkles a lot thanks to the finish.


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> I personally think that if you want the gold hardware to stand out, then the ceramic effect one will be the best. The combination of rich red with pale gold hardware provides a beautiful contrast.
> 
> Ceramic effect deerskin will not be "dated". It's just a finish on the leather, and this is not the first time Dior has released this. A year ago, the Diorama bags also featured ceramic-effect deerskin (but with silver hardware).
> 
> If I had to choose one, it would be the ceramic effect one. It sparkles a lot thanks to the finish.


Thank you for always being so responsive and explaining your choice!  You give great feedback.  The " red" is the one I'm instinctively drawn to, as it is different from everything I currently own.  I think that shade will be very versatile, dress up or down easily, and complement the colors I wear very well.  In pictures, it is stunning!  I am planning to purchase it once it arrives in the boutique here.  It should be here sometime in early June, I think.


----------



## hightea_xx

Havanese 28 said:


> I like both.  Most important for me is the gold hardware, as it is definitely more flattering on me with my skin tone, jewelry, colors I wear.  I think Nude with gold hardware is beautiful!
> 
> My only Dior bags are the medium Lady Dior in black lambskin with gold hardware and the large Promenade in metallic Gold with gold hardware.  My next Dior is going to be a Diorama.  Honestly, if I could get both, I would because both are perfect choices for me.
> 
> My LV SC PM is Galet with Gold hardware.  It's not " nude", but it's a light colored neutral .
> 
> In Fall/ Winter I wear Ivory, camel, rust, olive, navy, warm grey, denim.
> 
> Do you think the ceramic- effect will be " dated" at some point?  If you had to choose One...?




 I love the ceramic effect in the ox blood color because it the color keeps it very timeless and the finish has a Hellenistic quality to it...  Think antique pottery


----------



## Havanese 28

hightea_xx said:


> I love the ceramic effect in the ox blood color because it the color keeps it very timeless and the finish has a Hellenistic quality to it...  Think antique pottery


I agree with your assessment.  I'm choosing the " red". It's just too nice of a " red" to pass up for me.  I likely wouldn't find another so versatile ( or beautiful!) and would regret not getting it.  Thank you for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## efeu

Havanese 28 said:


> Congrats and enjoy!  The Nude looks amazing with gold hardware.







whiteswan1010 said:


> Beautiful...grained leather, gorgeous color, gold hardware.  Perfect!!!!  Enjoy!!







averagejoe said:


> Wow! She is gorgeous! Congratulations!




thank you all!!! it's a nice shade that goes well with almost everything. plus I like that it's a pale gold [emoji4]


----------



## efeu

Havanese 28 said:


> I agree with your assessment.  I'm choosing the " red". It's just too nice of a " red" to pass up for me.  I likely wouldn't find another so versatile ( or beautiful!) and would regret not getting it.  Thank you for sharing your thoughts!




despite I loveee the nude/ghw, I think this oxblood combo is tdf!! it think it will be more special, more resistant to dirt/scratches than the other one. (I can already spot some faint marks on the interior of my pouch as it is lined with lambskin, not grained) 
would love to see more pics when u get the red! [emoji4]


----------



## Havanese 28

efeu said:


> despite I loveee the nude/ghw, I think this oxblood combo is tdf!! it think it will be more special, more resistant to dirt/scratches than the other one. (I can already spot some faint marks on the interior of my pouch as it is lined with lambskin, not grained)
> would love to see more pics when u get the red! [emoji4]


Thank you.  They are both beautiful!  The " red" is amazing, but the the Nude with Pale Gold Hardware is so elegant and nude looks fabulous with gold.


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese 28 said:


> I just received this picture from my SA.  It's a Medium Diorama with Gold Hardware.  I've been waiting for her to get the new " red" ceramic , which is more of an Oxblood shade, with gold hardware, but now I'm torn.  Suggestions?


Get the ceramics effect red. It's much prettier. You find nude in any bags. Dior always does nude colours on their LD, pouchette, other bags. Although it's grained calf but it will still have a slightest chance from colour transferring from your clothes if you one day you happened to forget you are carrying a light coloured bag and putting on a dark coloured outfit. If you are deciding between a white and nude, I would say nude. But how can you pass the gorgeous red ceramic against a nude?
I can't figure out how to load a video otherwise I will make you drool even more on the red oxblood diorama.


----------



## hightea_xx

smudleybear said:


> Get the ceramics effect red. It's much prettier. You find nude in any bags. Dior always does nude colours on their LD, pouchette, other bags. Although it's grained calf but it will still have a slightest chance from colour transferring from your clothes if you one day you happened to forget you are carrying a light coloured bag and putting on a dark coloured outfit. If you are deciding between a white and nude, I would say nude. But how can you pass the gorgeous red ceramic against a nude?
> I can't figure out how to load a video otherwise I will make you drool even more on the red oxblood diorama.




[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] I want to see this video!!  Hehe!


----------



## smudleybear

hightea_xx said:


> [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] I want to see this video
> I figured out an easier way. Check out my IG.  Smudleybear


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese 28 said:


> I just received this picture from my SA.  It's a Medium Diorama with Gold Hardware.  I've been waiting for her to get the new " red" ceramic , which is more of an Oxblood shade, with gold hardware, but now I'm torn.  Suggestions?


I've just upload some videos on my IG, Smudleybear, check it out and I'm sure you can get a better idea which you love more.


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Get the ceramics effect red. It's much prettier. You find nude in any bags. Dior always does nude colours on their LD, pouchette, other bags. Although it's grained calf but it will still have a slightest chance from colour transferring from your clothes if you one day you happened to forget you are carrying a light coloured bag and putting on a dark coloured outfit. If you are deciding between a white and nude, I would say nude. But how can you pass the gorgeous red ceramic against a nude?
> I can't figure out how to load a video otherwise I will make you drool even more on the red oxblood diorama.


All excellent points!  I want my first Diorama to be special, and the Oxblood is perfect in every way!  I agree with your reasoning Nude bags , like black bags, are not too hard to find vs " the perfect shade of red".  Decision made.  Thanks for always being so very helpful!


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> I've just upload some videos on my IG, Smudleybear, check it out and I'm sure you can get a better idea which you love more.


I just watched them!  Thank you!  The bag sparkles and the this leather, color, hardware work so beautifully to create a stunning Diorama.


----------



## smudleybear

Havanese 28 said:


> I just watched them!  Thank you!  The bag sparkles and the this leather, color, hardware work so beautifully to create a stunning Diorama.


Glad you made the right choice


----------



## Nerja

smudleybear said:


> Glad you made the right choice



Smudleybear: Great videos!  I love the Diorama, and am now trying to choose which one is best for me, but that Oxblood red is stunning!   Red is my favorite color and the gold hardware sets off the Oxblood color perfectly!


----------



## smudleybear

Nerja said:


> Smudleybear: Great videos!  I love the Diorama, and am now trying to choose which one is best for me, but that Oxblood red is stunning!   Red is my favorite color and the gold hardware sets off the Oxblood color perfectly!


Yeah I love the red too especially with ghw


----------



## hightea_xx

smudleybear said:


> i've just upload some videos on my ig, smudleybear, check it out and i'm sure you can get a better idea which you love more.




omg its diorama heaven


----------



## smudleybear

hightea_xx said:


> omg its diorama heaven


Yes


----------



## missyb

TraceySH said:


> Ok we are out running errands - I agree. I really like the grey. In the sun it has some blue in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357334




What size is this? I'm so tempted to get a diorama instead of a Chanel


----------



## TraceySH

missyb said:


> What size is this? I'm so tempted to get a diorama instead of a Chanel



It's the medium size. And it was beautiful. It had to go back yesterday because it was defective, quality issues on the inside lining (I have a thread just for this). I think I just got a lemon, though, from what I understand, quality is impeccable. The grey is a good 'different' neutral!


----------



## Eleftheria b

scontent.fath4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13310595_1141747575875754_4828036156387149561_n.jpg?oh=3b7bfaec83868f6777d976d701f0ae73&oe=57CA57A8   This beauty came home with me from Paris two weeks ago...


----------



## Eleftheria b

scontent.fath4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13310595_1141747575875754_4828036156387149561_n.jpg?oh=3b7bfaec83868f6777d976d701f0ae73&oe=57CA57A8


----------



## Havanese 28

Eleftheria b said:


> scontent.fath4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13310595_1141747575875754_4828036156387149561_n.jpg?oh=3b7bfaec83868f6777d976d701f0ae73&oe=57CA57A8


Pictures don't come up on my iPad, but Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

Eleftheria b said:


> scontent.fath4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13310595_1141747575875754_4828036156387149561_n.jpg?oh=3b7bfaec83868f6777d976d701f0ae73&oe=57CA57A8   This beauty came home with me from Paris two weeks ago...





Eleftheria b said:


> scontent.fath4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13310595_1141747575875754_4828036156387149561_n.jpg?oh=3b7bfaec83868f6777d976d701f0ae73&oe=57CA57A8



Your pictures aren't showing. Do you mind attaching them directly to the forum so that we can all drool over them? Thanks!


----------



## missyb

I'm thinking of getting a medium black diorama instead of a Chanel Woc. I'm going to Europe for a few weeks and need a cross body. Which do you think would be better and is the diorama heavy?


----------



## averagejoe

missyb said:


> I'm thinking of getting a medium black diorama instead of a Chanel Woc. I'm going to Europe for a few weeks and need a cross body. Which do you think would be better and is the diorama heavy?



Of course the Diorama. The Chanel WOC is too small, and way overpriced for what you get. Especially if you're travelling, you may want to have a bit more room to carry things like a small umbrella or water bottle. 

The Diorama is very light weight (lighter than the Boy Chanel).


----------



## Havanese 28

I'm biased, but definitely the Diorama!  The Diorama is a gorgeous, versatile sophisticated bag.  The Chanel WOC is very small and I don't mean to offend, but it just doesn't add anything to a " look".  I'd choose the large Promenade over a Chanel WOC.


----------



## missyb

Havanese 28 said:


> I'm biased, but definitely the Diorama!  The Diorama is a gorgeous, versatile sophisticated bag.  The Chanel WOC is very small and I don't mean to offend, but it just doesn't add anything to a " look".  I'd choose the large Promenade over a Chanel WOC.




I think I will look at the promenade also. Do you have a Havanese child?


----------



## Havanese 28

missyb said:


> I think I will look at the promenade also. Do you have a Havanese child?


I think you'd love the large Promenade!  I have a gold metallic, which isn't as versatile, but I will definitely get another at some point.  It's a great small bag!  

I Do have a Havanese child.  Stella, named for Stella McCartney, is 2 years old.  We adore her.  Are you familiar with Havanese?


----------



## missyb

Havanese 28 said:


> I think you'd love the large Promenade!  I have a gold metallic, which isn't as versatile, but I will definitely get another at some point.  It's a great small bag!
> 
> I Do have a Havanese child.  Stella, named for Stella McCartney, is 2 years old.  We adore her.  Are you familiar with Havanese?




Yes we have a Havanese also named Gus who is actually 2 also. We live in NJ and the
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 breed is actually becoming more popular here of late. He's spoiled rotten baby.


----------



## Havanese 28

missyb said:


> Yes we have a Havanese also named Gus who is actually 2 also. We live in NJ and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breed is actually becoming more popular here of late. He's spoiled rotten baby.


Gus is adorable, very handsome!  Havanese are such affectionate , smart , quirky little dogs.  We waited to get a dog until our youngest Son left for college.  Our three boys were very involved in athletics, travel sports and all 3 played a college sport.  We were always on the go, so when I first experienced " empty nest", I started researching dog breeds and Havanese checked all of my boxes.  It's been the best decision for us!  She's such great company and when we travel, she goes too.  She flew to Seattle with us last Fall.  After watching us with Stella, my brother, who has 2 Wheaten Terriers, just got a Havanese in February and they love this too!


----------



## missyb

Ok I've decided a medium diorama now which color?


----------



## hightea_xx

missyb said:


> Ok I've decided a medium diorama now which color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371005
> View attachment 3371006




I'm partial to grey as I got one recently 

But tell me are you looking everyday or once and a while and what do you already have in your collection?


----------



## missyb

It would be for everyday cross body. I have a Chanel jumbo in dark navy. But that's the only flap I have


----------



## averagejoe

missyb said:


> It would be for everyday cross body. I have a Chanel jumbo in dark navy. But that's the only flap I have



If it's everyday, then I suggest black. You won't have to worry about getting it dirty.


----------



## Havanese 28

missyb said:


> Ok I've decided a medium diorama now which color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371005
> View attachment 3371006


These are both absolutely gorgeous colors!  Since you have a navy flap, grey would be a beautiful lighter color, but Diorama in black is striking.  Which would best complement your wardrobe?


----------



## efeu

missyb said:


> It would be for everyday cross body. I have a Chanel jumbo in dark navy. But that's the only flap I have




black +1! [emoji4]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

For everyday casual I would consider denim


----------



## missyb

this is another option. I dress very casual so I'm a bit afraid they might be too dressy or this


----------



## averagejoe

missyb said:


> View attachment 3371550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is another option. I dress very casual so I'm a bit afraid they might be too dressy or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371584



The silver won't be too dressy at all. In fact, the silver adds a touch of fun and edge to any outfit.

I like the perforated Cannage one more.


----------



## littleclouds

Does anyone know if this is the new season of Diorama bags? That's a very pretty color! Can anyone identify it pls?


----------



## Havanese 28

missyb said:


> View attachment 3371550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is another option. I dress very casual so I'm a bit afraid they might be too dressy or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371584


I love the silver!  It goes with everything and can easily be dressed up or down.  Metallics are neutrals, and they won't become dated.  They are also bags you can wear all year long.  I prefer the Microcannage, mainly because of the clasp ( badge); however, both are gorgeous choices.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

To me too, silver is universal. Goes well with jeans and relaxed bohemian style. But I personally prefer microcannage to that crinkled silver because the latter reminds me of a cooler bag. Which may be ok if you are going for a super casual look


----------



## whiteswan1010

missyb said:


> View attachment 3371550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is another option. I dress very casual so I'm a bit afraid they might be too dressy or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371584


Silver Microcannage timeless.


----------



## Eleftheria b

averagejoe said:


> Your pictures aren't showing. Do you mind attaching them directly to the forum so that we can all drool over them? Thanks!



Hii... Sorry for the inconvenience &#128532; I tried to attach the pics but obviously I'm doing something wrong. Can anyone pm me with some info on how to upload pics? I would be grateful . Thanks guys...


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3372047
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the new season of Diorama bags? That's a very pretty color! Can anyone identify it pls?



I can't tell for sure because the bags are so reflective (can't see if the one which looks a bit copper-ish is sequined) but I think that these are from Cruise 2016.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Eleftheria b said:


> Hii... Sorry for the inconvenience &#128532; I tried to attach the pics but obviously I'm doing something wrong. Can anyone pm me with some info on how to upload pics? I would be grateful . Thanks guys...


Click on "go advanced", then click on the "paper clip" picture.  Then you will see a "upload" box.  Click on a box to upload pic then select from your computer pictures.  Lastly press "upload" and voila! Then you can push "preview post" to see if it worked, and then "submit". Hope this helps.


----------



## Eleftheria b

View attachment 3374508


View attachment 3374510


View attachment 3374511


My new diorama . it has a dreamy "ombre effect" .love it!


----------



## Eleftheria b

whiteswan1010 said:


> Click on "go advanced", then click on the "paper clip" picture.  Then you will see a "upload" box.  Click on a box to upload pic then select from your computer pictures.  Lastly press "upload" and voila! Then you can push "preview post" to see if it worked, and then "submit". Hope this helps.



thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Havanese 28

Eleftheria b said:


> View attachment 3374508
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374510
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374511
> 
> 
> My new diorama . it has a dreamy "ombre effect" .love it!


It's beautiful!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Eleftheria b said:


> thanks so much for your help.


The hombre effect is absolutely stunning. I was at the Dior boutique Saturday but they didn't have it.  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Eleftheria b said:


> thanks so much for your help.


Your Welcome


----------



## cheahsansan

How do your think about this new diorama? Was thinking to get a mini or small of this


----------



## SQ23

Eleftheria b said:


> View attachment 3374508
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374510
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374511
> 
> 
> My new diorama . it has a dreamy "ombre effect" .love it!


This is lovely!  Congratulations on this beauty!


----------



## Eleftheria b

whiteswan1010 said:


> The hombre effect is absolutely stunning. I was at the Dior boutique Saturday but they didn't have it.  Congrats and enjoy!!



Thanks   it has arrived in the store the day i was there.maybe they will have it soon .in which boutique did you go to?


----------



## Eleftheria b

SQ23 said:


> This is lovely!  Congratulations on this beauty!



thanks . it is a rare find...


----------



## Eleftheria b

Havanese 28 said:


> It's beautiful!  Congrats and enjoy!



thanks


----------



## Eleftheria b

cheahsansan said:


> How do your think about this new diorama? Was thinking to get a mini or small of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374772



it is amazing. go for it!


----------



## averagejoe

Eleftheria b said:


> View attachment 3374508
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374510
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374511
> 
> 
> My new diorama . it has a dreamy "ombre effect" .love it!



Whoa!!! This is breathtaking! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

cheahsansan said:


> How do your think about this new diorama? Was thinking to get a mini or small of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374772



This mini pouch is adorable!!! I love it!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Eleftheria b said:


> Thanks   it has arrived in the store the day i was there.maybe they will have it soon .in which boutique did you go to?


I'm in South Florida.  I see they will do the same color in the medium" Lady Dior" too.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## whiteswan1010

cheahsansan said:


> How do your think about this new diorama? Was thinking to get a mini or small of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374772


Very nice, but so small.


----------



## whiteswan1010

whiteswan1010 said:


> Very nice, but so small.


Sorry I mean the mini,  go for the small.


----------



## Havanese 28

cheahsansan said:


> How do your think about this new diorama? Was thinking to get a mini or small of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374772


I think it's beautiful.  I love the green and the combination is stunning.


----------



## whiteswan1010

averagejoe said:


> This mini pouch is adorable!!! I love it!


Its adorable but that nano fad will come to an end. Small size is classic.  Soon the larger bags will come marching in once again.


----------



## Eleftheria b

averagejoe said:


> Whoa!!! This is breathtaking! Congratulations!



Thanks


----------



## Willowbarb

I'm still flattened by the flu, but I have improved sufficiently to be able to focus on the screen (sadly, this is not a joke; if your temperature goes high enough then vision gets very distorted ) so thank you all for these delights that you have posted. 

Love the green in particular; when they let me get out of bed I may wander in that direction. In the meantime thank you for sharing   and please accept these flowers


----------



## UpTime

At Saks Thomas +12674538641


----------



## Havanese 28

UpTime said:


> At Saks Thomas +12674538641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376373


This is such a stunning combination!  I love how the gold hardware " warms up" the color of the leather.


----------



## UpTime

Havanese 28 said:


> This is such a stunning combination!  I love how the gold hardware " warms up" the color of the leather.


Yes, argree.  beige/pink goes well with gold hw


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> At Saks Thomas +12674538641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376373



Simply stunning!


----------



## hightea_xx

A return to logorama for (pre) fall, as seen in the new issue of Dior Magazine!  Also a new shape for the Diorama, now in a satchel form (notice the interior is divided into two) with a shorter metal chain strap for the shoulder and a longer adjustable and removable cross body strap!


----------



## efeu

hightea_xx said:


> A return to logorama for (pre) fall, as seen in the new issue of Dior Magazine!  Also a new shape for the Diorama, now in a satchel form (notice the interior is divided into two) with a shorter metal chain strap for the shoulder and a longer adjustable and removable cross body strap!
> 
> View attachment 3377630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377632




[emoji7] I wanna get the satchel style... [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> A return to logorama for (pre) fall, as seen in the new issue of Dior Magazine!  Also a new shape for the Diorama, now in a satchel form (notice the interior is divided into two) with a shorter metal chain strap for the shoulder and a longer adjustable and removable cross body strap!
> 
> View attachment 3377630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377632



Thanks for sharing! I like it! Everything from the shape to the logos.


----------



## whiteswan1010

efeu said:


> [emoji7] I wanna get the satchel style... [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


I love the logo Diorama with gold hardware!.


----------



## phatlittlelemon

lafemmelor said:


> More eye candy



Wow that looks amazing! Do you know when they'll be in store?


----------



## Eleftheria b

hightea_xx said:


> A return to logorama for (pre) fall, as seen in the new issue of Dior Magazine!  Also a new shape for the Diorama, now in a satchel form (notice the interior is divided into two) with a shorter metal chain strap for the shoulder and a longer adjustable and removable cross body strap!
> 
> View attachment 3377630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377632




One word: perfection


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

New arrivals


----------



## chocolatebirkin

Hi does anyone have a size comparison of the medium and large diorama. Preferabily modelling pics. Also does the Gris Dior and the midnight blue come with gold hardware? Tia


----------



## hightea_xx

chocolatebirkin said:


> Hi does anyone have a size comparison of the medium and large diorama. Preferabily modelling pics. Also does the Gris Dior and the midnight blue come with gold hardware? Tia



I believe that the two colors only form with silver hardware.  I've found that the diorama is mostly in silver hardware at the moment, with the gold being much more rare.


----------



## hightea_xx

Double post but I wanted to share one more picture from the latest Dior Magazine issue of the new Diorama satchel....! 




Love the shoulder strap the perfect mix of casual yet sophisticated!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Double post but I wanted to share one more picture from the latest Dior Magazine issue of the new Diorama satchel....!
> 
> View attachment 3382142
> 
> 
> Love the shoulder strap the perfect mix of casual yet sophisticated!



I like it!!! Very casual, chic, and functional!


----------



## Havanese 28

hightea_xx said:


> Double post but I wanted to share one more picture from the latest Dior Magazine issue of the new Diorama satchel....!
> 
> View attachment 3382142
> 
> 
> Love the shoulder strap the perfect mix of casual yet sophisticated!


I love this, and completely agree with your assessment of casual, yet sophisticated.


----------



## chocolatebirkin

hightea_xx said:


> I believe that the two colors only form with silver hardware.  I've found that the diorama is mostly in silver hardware at the moment, with the gold being much more rare.


Thank you. Any chance you can help with the difference in sizing? I can't seem to decide between a medium and large. And between these 2 colors. Any suggestions? And pics? Tia


----------



## Angelian

Another picture in the latest Dior Magazine of the Diorama satchel in agave green grained calfskin.


----------



## baybay0359

I love this!!


----------



## baybay0359

chocolatebirkin said:


> Hi does anyone have a size comparison of the medium and large diorama. Preferabily modelling pics. Also does the Gris Dior and the midnight blue come with gold hardware? Tia



I don't have any pics but when I google diorama large on the internet it looks a little disproportionate to me. I think the medium is the best size TBH.


----------



## averagejoe

Angelian said:


> Another picture in the latest Dior Magazine of the Diorama satchel in agave green grained calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 3382897



This bag is perfect. I love how the chain handle is short and can just swing in front or behind the bag when the bag is used as a messenger/shoulder bag.


----------



## hightea_xx

chocolatebirkin said:


> Thank you. Any chance you can help with the difference in sizing? I can't seem to decide between a medium and large. And between these 2 colors. Any suggestions? And pics? Tia



I don't have any comparison pictures but I'm sure there are some hiding in this thread.  However the large is quite large!  I was originally considering the large but when I went to the boutique I saw it on the shelf and felt it was too large.  The medium is surprisingly spacious and fits a LOT!  So I decided to go with the medium in Gris!

View attachment 3383503


For reference in 5'8!


----------



## efeu

beautiful pieces! my SA said it will likely arrive next month... how does this compare to diorama flap and diorever? what would you pick if you can only pick one? [emoji85]


----------



## chocolatebirkin

hightea_xx said:


> I don't have any comparison pictures but I'm sure there are some hiding in this thread.  However the large is quite large!  I was originally considering the large but when I went to the boutique I saw it on the shelf and felt it was too large.  The medium is surprisingly spacious and fits a LOT!  So I decided to go with the medium in Gris!
> 
> View attachment 3383503
> 
> 
> For reference in 5'8!



Thanks so much. I can't seem to see the attachment. Says there is some error. Can u repost pls


----------



## chocolatebirkin

baybay0359 said:


> I don't have any pics but when I google diorama large on the internet it looks a little disproportionate to me. I think the medium is the best size TBH.



Thanks I'm leaning toward the medium as I have a jumbo chanel that I hardly use. I'm just a big fan of the gold hardware


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

View attachment 3384010

View attachment 3384011

View attachment 3384012


View attachment 3384053


----------



## hightea_xx

chocolatebirkin said:


> Thanks so much. I can't seem to see the attachment. Says there is some error. Can u repost pls



 Tried uploading several times but it just comes up as a link for some reason.  If you log in to the error page you should be able to see it (I can).


----------



## averagejoe

efeu said:


> View attachment 3383567
> 
> View attachment 3383568
> 
> View attachment 3383569
> 
> View attachment 3383570
> 
> View attachment 3383571
> 
> View attachment 3383572
> 
> 
> beautiful pieces! my SA said it will likely arrive next month... how does this compare to diorama flap and diorever? what would you pick if you can only pick one? [emoji85]



WOW! I love them, especially the ones with the leather-inlaid locks! 

I don't know what I would pick if I could choose, but I think I like the Diorever the most (if I had to choose between this, the Diorama flap, and the Diorever). Maybe because it's so unique and I love how the flap can can flipped and secured backwards.


----------



## baybay0359

efeu said:


> View attachment 3383567
> 
> View attachment 3383568
> 
> View attachment 3383569
> 
> View attachment 3383570
> 
> View attachment 3383571
> 
> View attachment 3383572
> 
> 
> beautiful pieces! my SA said it will likely arrive next month... how does this compare to diorama flap and diorever? what would you pick if you can only pick one? [emoji85]



This is great. Hopefully it is there when I am in paris next month!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

I saw this diorama and fell in love.


----------



## Angelian

lahumummatbayli said:


> I saw this diorama and fell in love.



Very beautiful! Did you end up taking it home with you?


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> I saw this diorama and fell in love.


WOW! Stunning!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Stunning!





Angelian said:


> Very beautiful! Did you end up taking it home with you?


Unfortunately, no(( But I left my heart in store.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

For some reason can't see photos on iPad any more.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Holiday mood....holiday purchase. Although the SA showed me many new colours (light blue/burgundy etc) and new collection, in the end I still bought the classic black with gold hardware. The gold in the sun really caught my heart. To me, this design goes so well in black....


----------



## hightea_xx

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Holiday mood....holiday purchase. Although the SA showed me many new colours (light blue/burgundy etc) and new collection, in the end I still bought the classic black with gold hardware. The gold in the sun really caught my heart. To me, this design goes so well in black....



Stunning!  Love this color way, with the new lacquered crest!  Hope you enjoy your holiday


----------



## Angelian

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Holiday mood....holiday purchase. Although the SA showed me many new colours (light blue/burgundy etc) and new collection, in the end I still bought the classic black with gold hardware. The gold in the sun really caught my heart. To me, this design goes so well in black....


Very lovely, congrats, enjoy!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

hightea_xx said:


> Stunning!  Love this color way, with the new lacquered crest!  Hope you enjoy your holiday


Thank you!! I didn't notice the lacquered crest was new till you pointed it out! Thanks! And now I love it even more....



Angelian said:


> Very lovely, congrats, enjoy!



Thank you!! [emoji1]


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Why are the photos no longer displaying in the threads? I can't view them on either iPad or my Mac Book Pro. Do we have to click on every photo now? TPF seems so much harder to use now?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Luv iz Louis said:


> Why are the photos no longer displaying in the threads? I can't view them on either iPad or my Mac Book Pro. Do we have to click on every photo now? TPF seems so much harder to use now?


I think.... I may be wrong.... but if the poster use the first icon on the left (the camera) to attach pics, it will appear in the threads without having to click and open. Thats what I do.... pls tell me if you can see my pics on the thread?  If that's really the case, TPF shd synchronise the method.... 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

The SA told me this light blue is the latest season's colour.... in case anyone is interested.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pls dun mind my holiday outfit.... [emoji18]


----------



## Luv iz Louis

SunkistSunkiss said:


> I think.... I may be wrong.... but if the poster use the first icon on the left (the camera) to attach pics, it will appear in the threads without having to click and open. Thats what I do.... pls tell me if you can see my pics on the thread?  If that's really the case, TPF shd synchronise the method....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Yes your photo is showing up (thank you) and I love the new Diorama in the blue on you.............I am saving for my next one too, they are such a great bag it is hard to not want more than one (my fav bag ever)


----------



## Havanese 28

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Holiday mood....holiday purchase. Although the SA showed me many new colours (light blue/burgundy etc) and new collection, in the end I still bought the classic black with gold hardware. The gold in the sun really caught my heart. To me, this design goes so well in black....


Your bag is beyond gorgeous!  The black leather with the gold hardware is just so sophisticated and classic.  It's elegant, yet chic.  I love your choice.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Holiday mood....holiday purchase. Although the SA showed me many new colours (light blue/burgundy etc) and new collection, in the end I still bought the classic black with gold hardware. The gold in the sun really caught my heart. To me, this design goes so well in black....



Absolutely stunning! I'm so glad that the gold hardware versions are becoming more prominent. When the Diorama was first released, there were no gold hardware options.



SunkistSunkiss said:


> The SA told me this light blue is the latest season's colour.... in case anyone is interested....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls dun mind my holiday outfit.... [emoji18]



Nice blue! Goes with everything!


----------



## efeu

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Holiday mood....holiday purchase. Although the SA showed me many new colours (light blue/burgundy etc) and new collection, in the end I still bought the classic black with gold hardware. The gold in the sun really caught my heart. To me, this design goes so well in black....



my dream combo too! congrats dear


----------



## hightea_xx

SunkistSunkiss said:


> The SA told me this light blue is the latest season's colour.... in case anyone is interested....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls dun mind my holiday outfit.... [emoji18]



Ugh anyone who knows me knows I have a thing for blue....  Love this one and the midnight blue....  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Havanese 28 said:


> Your bag is beyond gorgeous!  The black leather with the gold hardware is just so sophisticated and classic.  It's elegant, yet chic.  I love your choice.  Congrats and enjoy!


Aw..... thank you! It means so much to hear this and that I've made the right choice! All the colours are just so gorgeous and I was in such a dilemma.... still am....haha... esp with the light blue....


averagejoe said:


> Absolutely stunning! I'm so glad that the gold hardware versions are becoming more prominent. When the Diorama was first released, there were no gold hardware options.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blue! Goes with everything!


Thank you! I'm so glad they have the gold hw!


efeu said:


> my dream combo too! congrats dear


Thank you!!!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes your photo is showing up (thank you) and I love the new Diorama in the blue on you.............I am saving for my next one too, they are such a great bag it is hard to not want more than one (my fav bag ever)


Yes this blue is absolutely gorgeous! It's still in my head.  .. [emoji28] 


hightea_xx said:


> Ugh anyone who knows me knows I have a thing for blue....  Love this one and the midnight blue....  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I love my choice.....but I'm still having an internal struggle telling myself that it's OK to let this blue go....  [emoji23] . It's still in my head..... sigh... it didn't show on the photo but they used a different colour thread so it gives a subtle shimmer at different angle.... really a beauty irl. The photo didn't do it justice.

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I'm looking at purchasing the silver metallic diorama but have been seeing posts regarding the quality and peeling. I would love to hear from those who have purchased a metallic dior bag and their experience.
Thanks!


----------



## littleclouds

yoyotomatoe said:


> I'm looking at purchasing the silver metallic diorama but have been seeing posts regarding the quality and peeling. I would love to hear from those who have purchased a metallic dior bag and their experience.
> Thanks!



I have the metallic silver diorama. It's still perfect as it is. Very durable and I bring it for travel very often.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

littleclouds said:


> I have the metallic silver diorama. It's still perfect as it is. Very durable and I bring it for travel very often.


That's good to know thank you. How long have you had it for?


----------



## littleclouds

yoyotomatoe said:


> That's good to know thank you. How long have you had it for?



Had it for more than a year


----------



## yoyotomatoe

littleclouds said:


> Had it for more than a year


That's encouraging to hear. Thank you! 
Do you baby your bags? I'm not rough on my bags by any means but don't baby them either.


----------



## chocolatebirkin

SunkistSunkiss said:


> The SA told me this light blue is the latest season's colour.... in case anyone is interested....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls dun mind my holiday outfit.... [emoji18]



Hi what size is this? Tia


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

chocolatebirkin said:


> Hi what size is this? Tia


Hi, this is medium. [emoji4]


----------



## crazy8baglady

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Holiday mood....holiday purchase. Although the SA showed me many new colours (light blue/burgundy etc) and new collection, in the end I still bought the classic black with gold hardware. The gold in the sun really caught my heart. To me, this design goes so well in black....



Congrats on your gorgeous bag!! I've been a little obsessed with it since seeing your pics [emoji7] Can I ask where you purchased it? I tried asking my SA at Saks (U.S. dept store) but no luck.  
Does anyone know if this is a boutique exclusive??


----------



## Givenchy18

Hi! I'm wondering if anyone knows the current prices for the diorama bags. I know that the wallet on chain is $1,150 in the US, but I want to know whether the mini diorama is comparable in price


----------



## Havanese 28

The Medium is $3,300.00 in the United States.  This is for the grained leather and also the new ceramic- effect options that were recently released.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Just thought I would share my new addition - in Blush Pink


----------



## Angelian

Luv iz Louis said:


> Just thought I would share my new addition - in Blush Pink
> 
> View attachment 3413761



Beautiful, gorgeous colour, congrats!


----------



## lililvluv

Beautiful elegant color! Congrats!


----------



## darcychn

Luv iz Louis said:


> Just thought I would share my new addition - in Blush Pink
> 
> View attachment 3413761



I really love this color! Tried it on in the boutique and sadly it didn't really go well with my skin tone


----------



## Luv iz Louis

darcychn said:


> I really love this color! Tried it on in the boutique and sadly it didn't really go well with my skin tone


Awwwww that is sad. I dont ever think about skin tone, I just match to my closet !!


----------



## Nerja

darcychn said:


> I really love this color! Tried it on in the boutique and sadly it didn't really go well with my skin tone


Try the nude with the light gold hardware.  It's still light, and may work better for you.  It's a gorgeous color for the beautiful Diorama!


----------



## rikkuex

Nerja said:


> Try the nude with the light gold hardware.  It's still light, and may work better for you.  It's a gorgeous color for the beautiful Diorama!


May i know if you saw this colour combination? Sounds like my dream combi!


----------



## averagejoe

rikkuex said:


> May i know if you saw this colour combination? Sounds like my dream combi!



This is what the Nude colour with pale gold hardware looks like:


----------



## Nerja

Yes, I did see this color combination.  It is beautiful!  I wish I had taken a photo.  Thank you averagejoe for uploading the photo!  I'm leaving town for a couple of weeks, and if I don't go over budget, I plan to buy one myself! It's soooooo pretty!


----------



## rikkuex

averagejoe said:


> This is what the Nude colour with pale gold hardware looks like:





Nerja said:


> Yes, I did see this color combination.  It is beautiful!  I wish I had taken a photo.  Thank you averagejoe for uploading the photo!  I'm leaving town for a couple of weeks, and if I don't go over budget, I plan to buy one myself! It's soooooo pretty!



Thank you averagejoe! I saw this when it was posted a few pages back and fell in love -- it's pretty much my dream combination -- but thought it only came in the woc!
May I know where you saw it?  Unfortunately the only colour my local store has in the gold hardware is the green-blue shade


----------



## Givenchy18

rikkuex said:


> Thank you averagejoe! I saw this when it was posted a few pages back and fell in love -- it's pretty much my dream combination -- but thought it only came in the woc!
> May I know where you saw it?  Unfortunately the only colour my local store has in the gold hardware is the green-blue shade



I'm pretty sure that the photo is of the wallet on chain! Nevertheless, it's such a pretty combo!


----------



## Nerja

rikkuex said:


> Thank you averagejoe! I saw this when it was posted a few pages back and fell in love -- it's pretty much my dream combination -- but thought it only came in the woc!
> May I know where you saw it?  Unfortunately the only colour my local store has in the gold hardware is the green-blue shade



I saw this bag at the South Coast Plaza boutique in California.  It wasn't the WOC, but the medium,if I recall. Definitely not the mini.


----------



## rikkuex

Nerja said:


> I saw this bag at the South Coast Plaza boutique in California.  It wasn't the WOC, but the medium,if I recall. Definitely not the mini.


Oh my goodness, I am freaking out from excitement right now! Fingers crossed they have it in the Milan store -- my friend is headed there and I've asked her to check it out for me. Thanks for the info!


----------



## darcychn

Luv iz Louis said:


> Awwwww that is sad. I dont ever think about skin tone, I just match to my closet !!



I got a blue one instead! But i might just go back for the light pink one as well.



Nerja said:


> Try the nude with the light gold hardware.  It's still light, and may work better for you.  It's a gorgeous color for the beautiful Diorama!



Thanks for the suggestion, i'm afraid of the temptation as i just bought a diorama recently. I'm very attracted to the bright red one as well! This is slowly becoming an addiction... too many choices


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Givenchy18 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the photo is of the wallet on chain! Nevertheless, it's such a pretty combo!


Yes it is the WOC that one, but beautiful. The thing with this bag is that it is highly addictive, I love the red too !!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

darcychn said:


> I got a blue one instead! But i might just go back for the light pink one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, i'm afraid of the temptation as i just bought a diorama recently. I'm very attracted to the bright red one as well! This is slowly becoming an addiction... too many choices


I agree - the red looks incredible - I am lusting for that too, but have to be content and back to Ban Island and saving - LOL (they sure are addictive)


----------



## Domo

dc_fashionae said:


> My new Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324317



omg this is sooooo gorgeous ! Can i know what leather this is ? I really really really want on myself [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Nerja

dc_fashionae said:


> My new Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324317


Wow!  That blue is stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## TraceySH

So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682


Beautiful purchases! Do you know if the white comes in a medium?


----------



## TraceySH

yoyotomatoe said:


> Beautiful purchases! Do you know if the white comes in a medium?



I don't know actually. She said the only got one yesterday. I am sure they would be happy to field the question!


----------



## rikkuex

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682


Oh my it looks STUNNING in white! Both bags are gorgeous; congratulations on your twin beauties!


----------



## TraceySH

rikkuex said:


> Oh my it looks STUNNING in white! Both bags are gorgeous; congratulations on your twin beauties!



Thank you I am so excited to get them!!


----------



## Angelian

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682


 How gorgeous, love the white, congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682



Wow! You got two Dioramas at once? That's double the awesomeness!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Wow! You got two Dioramas at once? That's double the awesomeness!



I did!! I waited until I knew exactly what I wanted and would get excited about. I almost pulled the trigger on the titanium but it didn't make me giddy. I am having a blast using my small boys for trips and days and evenings, and the small diorama is slightly bigger. So I though, perfect! A black and white to travel with me! 

I didn't like the microcannage in white patent and of course getting smooth lamb skin for white is not ideal for durability. So when she unveiled the grained calf I was like THERE THEY ARE! Those babies are coming home to me!


----------



## Adrian Ho

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682



May I know what is the current price of small diorama? Thank you. Because I'm planning to purchase one but want to make sure I have enough. And I can't wait to see your reveal!!!!!


----------



## Havanese 28

Congratulations on your beautiful Diorama!  It's elegant and chic!


----------



## TraceySH

Adrian Ho said:


> May I know what is the current price of small diorama? Thank you. Because I'm planning to purchase one but want to make sure I have enough. And I can't wait to see your reveal!!!!!


Hi - they are 3k each...which one are you going to get?


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful Diorama!  It's elegant and chic!


Thank you so much Havanese aka Ms Dior!


----------



## Adrian Ho

TraceySH said:


> Hi - they are 3k each...which one are you going to get?



Thank you!!! I'm thinking of small bleu de minuit grained calfskin. But on their website, it's medium size. So I'm not sure if they make small size.


----------



## Nerja

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682


Gorgeous! These two colors are so versatile; so lucky to buy them both!  Enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682


These are so chic, yet elegant!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682


I love these!  Would you mind sharing what they can hold?  I have a Large Promenade Pouch.  Are they as roomy, or roomier?  Thanks!  Congrats!


----------



## Kristy0316

I think my choice goes to Medium Diorama in Black! 
Have you made your decision?


----------



## Kristy0316

averagejoe said:


> My suggestion is the medium Diorama in black grained calfskin. I think that the medium is the perfect size. It has the perfect proportions (in terms of the size of the lock compared to the rest of the bag), and it will give you just the right amount of room in case you ever need to bring more stuff out.



Have been noticing your advice, I am struggling between grained calfskin & lambskin both in black. What is your advice?

I like the touching feeling on Lambskin, it's so soft, but worried it might get scratches easily


----------



## TraceySH

Adrian Ho said:


> Thank you!!! I'm thinking of small bleu de minuit grained calfskin. But on their website, it's medium size. So I'm not sure if they make small size.


That blue is gorgeous! And those questions of course always require the phone call or visit, because the site of course does not put out everything from the seasons. Actually I did ask many times about the logo fabric velvet combos in the medium sized Diorama (not the large accordion size) that have been on the site for a couple of months, and my SA is telling me they are nowhere, not even showing as produced? So, who knows. I hope you find exactly what you want!


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> I love these!  Would you mind sharing what they can hold?  I have a Large Promenade Pouch.  Are they as roomy, or roomier?  Thanks!  Congrats!



I will I will!! I have a couple of those promenades, aren't they outstanding? Incredibly well designed. Dior puts some thought into functionality, which I love. I picked up a card case in Vegas last week, and OMG, it's the best designed case that holds all of my stuff that I have found ever. 

SO, I believe these should be a tad larger than the small Chanel boy. In the bag world, of course, this is the most likely comparison of 2 similar bags. The promenade is nowhere near a WOC as it holds so much more, and the back pocket for a phone is ingenious. I can't imagine the small Diorama holds less than the promenade, since the small Chanel boy holds more than the promenade, but that concave thing might contribute. 

I get them Wednesday! I will take some pics of what fits in there??


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Kristy0316 said:


> Have been noticing your advice, I am struggling between grained calfskin & lambskin both in black. What is your advice?
> 
> I like the touching feeling on Lambskin, it's so soft, but worried it might get scratches easily



Yes averagejoe is the expert on dior bags!! You should definitely get his advice! 

Having bought the lambskin and exchanged for the grained calf, I definitely recommend the calfskin as it's much more scratch resistant. The lamb feels very luxurious but if you really decide to go for it, I suggest you check the bag's corners thoroughly before purchasing because the display lambskin pieces often have scratches already. A new one for lambskin would be ideal   If it's your first Diorama the grained calf is very durable and looks very nice too.


----------



## Kristy0316

phatlittlelemon said:


> Yes averagejoe is the expert on dior bags!! You should definitely get his advice!
> 
> Having bought the lambskin and exchanged for the grained calf, I definitely recommend the calfskin as it's much more scratch resistant. The lamb feels very luxurious but if you really decide to go for it, I suggest you check the bag's corners thoroughly before purchasing because the display lambskin pieces often have scratches already. A new one for lambskin would be ideal   If it's your first Diorama the grained calf is very durable and looks very nice too.



Thanks for your advice too! I should stop thinking for lamb skin, and it's my first such as expensive bag "for me"  I should take grained calf skin.
Btw, how's your Diorama? You enjoy having it? I need a great push to go for it


----------



## fellys

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682



congrats! love both of them!


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Kristy0316 said:


> Thanks for your advice too! I should stop thinking for lamb skin, and it's my first such as expensive bag "for me"  I should take grained calf skin.
> Btw, how's your Diorama? You enjoy having it? I need a great push to go for it



My black grained calf is holding up really well! I recommend this one too, in the medium size, it holds quite a lot and is very durable. It is my first Dior bag and I'm definitely enjoying it. I carry it everywhere (supermarkets, cafes, dinners etc.) because it goes with any outfit, it's super light, the silver chain is STUNNING and it's not EVERYWHERE like the Chanel boy (I do like the boy too but I like the Diorama more). I think lambskin is so luxurious but I would only go for it as my second diorama and not the first since scratches and scruffs are inevitable. Trust me, the push will be worth it !


----------



## Luv iz Louis

phatlittlelemon said:


> My black grained calf is holding up really well! I recommend this one too, in the medium size, it holds quite a lot and is very durable. It is my first Dior bag and I'm definitely enjoying it. I carry it everywhere (supermarkets, cafes, dinners etc.) because it goes with any outfit, it's super light, the silver chain is STUNNING and it's not EVERYWHERE like the Chanel boy (I do like the boy too but I like the Diorama more). I think lambskin is so luxurious but I would only go for it as my second diorama and not the first since scratches and scruffs are inevitable. Trust me, the push will be worth it !


Yes I can agree with everything you said too - it is perfect and not everywhere like the Boy - I have just brought my second Diorama in Blush Rose (calf) and I love it too. But the calf is very nice & I think much nicer than Chanel caviar.


----------



## Kristy0316

phatlittlelemon said:


> My black grained calf is holding up really well! I recommend this one too, in the medium size, it holds quite a lot and is very durable. It is my first Dior bag and I'm definitely enjoying it. I carry it everywhere (supermarkets, cafes, dinners etc.) because it goes with any outfit, it's super light, the silver chain is STUNNING and it's not EVERYWHERE like the Chanel boy (I do like the boy too but I like the Diorama more). I think lambskin is so luxurious but I would only go for it as my second diorama and not the first since scratches and scruffs are inevitable. Trust me, the push will be worth it !



Great to know that!
I'm comparing with boy too! But all in all Diorama still a better choice for my first bag 
Anyone know what is the price in Europe? Because my Cousin will be in Europe next month! Just happened to know that! I'm so lucky


----------



## Kristy0316

Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes I can agree with everything you said too - it is perfect and not everywhere like the Boy - I have just brought my second Diorama in Blush Rose (calf) and I love it too. But the calf is very nice & I think much nicer than Chanel caviar.



I just saw your blush pink Diorama at the other post! It's so lovely and cute! 
Congrats on your purchased!


----------



## tuyetcao

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Holiday mood....holiday purchase. Although the SA showed me many new colours (light blue/burgundy etc) and new collection, in the end I still bought the classic black with gold hardware. The gold in the sun really caught my heart. To me, this design goes so well in black....




May I know where you purchased this bag?


----------



## Adrian Ho

TraceySH said:


> That blue is gorgeous! And those questions of course always require the phone call or visit, because the site of course does not put out everything from the seasons. Actually I did ask many times about the logo fabric velvet combos in the medium sized Diorama (not the large accordion size) that have been on the site for a couple of months, and my SA is telling me they are nowhere, not even showing as produced? So, who knows. I hope you find exactly what you want!



I think I've seen that blue in small size outside of Dior boutique when visiting Vancouver. But didn't have a chance to go inside and try it on since they closed so early. However, I can't wait to see your beauty coming in and photos of "what does it fit"


----------



## TraceySH

At little evening handbag porn for you guys. These are beautiful!!!


----------



## A1specktrette

TraceySH said:


> View attachment 3422049
> View attachment 3422050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At little evening handbag porn for you guys. These are beautiful!!!



Love the gold! Are the Diormamas in the botton picture in WOC size?


----------



## averagejoe

A1specktrette said:


> Love the gold! Are the Diormamas in the botton picture in WOC size?



They look like the WOC size to me


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> They look like the WOC size to me



Yes they call them the "pouch". I do believe there's also a diorama WOC that is smaller and more elongated?


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Yes they call them the "pouch". I do believe there's also a diorama WOC that is smaller and more elongated?



Yes, that's the Diorama Croisiere wallet. The pouch version pictured above is called the WOC, although technically both of them can be classified as wallet-on-chain.


----------



## TraceySH

The lovelies!


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> I love these!  Would you mind sharing what they can hold?  I have a Large Promenade Pouch.  Are they as roomy, or roomier?  Thanks!  Congrats!



Ok Havanese - as promised - here's what fits in the small diorama...
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3422812


----------



## TraceySH

Comparison Chanel small boy vs Diorama small vs Chanel old medium.


----------



## whiteswan1010

TraceySH said:


> Comparison Chanel small boy vs Diorama small vs Chanel old medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422817
> View attachment 3422818
> View attachment 3422819


Thank You!! Very informative


----------



## rikkuex

TraceySH said:


> The lovelies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422806
> View attachment 3422807



GORGEOUS double beauties!! They look exceptionally cute and beautiful when paired, love the black x white contrast 

Is that a compact wallet? The small looks like it can fit a lot! I feel as if i only managed to fit the same, if not less, into my medium diorama!


----------



## rikkuex

'Remote shopping' via someone else's travels -- nude with gold hardware


----------



## TraceySH

It's the zip card case. It fits all of my stuff that a regular wallet does actually, cards, cash, a few folded blank checks, etc. Dior also has the most amazing card case, apparently it's an old design, but in stock in Vegas. It is also an alternate wallet. Pics attached. I have found I don't actually even need a bigger wallet!

And it's funny, I think I have become a master of spatial engineering because of my handbags!! So it's all about placement, travel sizes, the right soft cases for sunglasses, knick knacks and earbuds, etc. FOR ME, the smaller size, which fits a bit more than the small Chanel boy (which I adore btw) and it's enough for my daily essentials.

I did end up getting the 3 attached pouches as well. They did not have the brushed calf in titanium, only this antiqued gold color, but I thought it was super awesome. 

View attachment 3422978
View attachment 3422980
View attachment 3422981


----------



## Luv iz Louis

TraceySH said:


> So......the white is officially available in grained calfskin. Woo hoo! This was my original want, but it was only offered in smooth or microcannage at the time. My SA just got one yesterday, so I decided to go with a great neutral pair of small Dioramas for my travel, and days and evenings out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417681
> View attachment 3417682


So beautiful - Congrats - Love Them


----------



## Luv iz Louis

rikkuex said:


> 'Remote shopping' via someone else's travels -- nude with gold hardware


So beautiful - stunning - wear her with happiness


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Kristy0316 said:


> I just saw your blush pink Diorama at the other post! It's so lovely and cute!
> Congrats on your purchased!


Thank you so much, I love the Blush Pink - it is so pretty and feminine xx


----------



## rikkuex

Kristy0316 said:


> Great to know that!
> I'm comparing with boy too! But all in all Diorama still a better choice for my first bag
> Anyone know what is the price in Europe? Because my Cousin will be in Europe next month! Just happened to know that! I'm so lucky



€2750 plus tax refunds of 10-12%


----------



## rikkuex

TraceySH said:


> It's the zip card case. It fits all of my stuff that a regular wallet does actually, cards, cash, a few folded blank checks, etc. Dior also has the most amazing card case, apparently it's an old design, but in stock in Vegas. It is also an alternate wallet. Pics attached. I have found I don't actually even need a bigger wallet!
> 
> And it's funny, I think I have become a master of spatial engineering because of my handbags!! So it's all about placement, travel sizes, the right soft cases for sunglasses, knick knacks and earbuds, etc. FOR ME, the smaller size, which fits a bit more than the small Chanel boy (which I adore btw) and it's enough for my daily essentials.
> 
> I did end up getting the 3 attached pouches as well. They did not have the brushed calf in titanium, only this antiqued gold color, but I thought it was super awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3422978
> View attachment 3422980
> View attachment 3422981



This cardholder was in stock in black/pink in stock 2-3 weeks ago in Singapore! I fell in love with the microcannage cardholder, but opted not to get it as it really can't hold very much. The best part about dior SLGs are the lovely charms 

Congratulations on all your lovely dioramas, they're so beautiful! Are those WOCs?


----------



## TraceySH

Ok! Help! Need some opinions here!!

I love the white grained calf in the small diorama. It really rocks, and nothing like it out there, I don't think. It's edgy, refined, modern, elegant, beautiful white, all the things that make it different. The black grained, to me, eh. I slept on it last night and woke up this morning not feeling great about dropping 3k on a black bag that didn't shoot me over the moon. With the grained, it's not quite so saturated of a black, which is what I would like in sharp contrast to the lines and the bright silver hardware. These would be a couple of other options, thoughts? Help!!??


----------



## A1specktrette

averagejoe said:


> They look like the WOC size to me



Thank you, love the gold!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Yes they call them the "pouch". I do believe there's also a diorama WOC that is smaller and more elongated?


They are stunning!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Comparison Chanel small boy vs Diorama small vs Chanel old medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422817
> View attachment 3422818
> View attachment 3422819


Thank you!  This is perfect, and makes my decision easy...the Small!  I've always preferred it, but wanted to be able to carry my pared down essentials.  This is pretty much what I have with me on a daily basis.  I really appreciate you taking the time to do this!  I absolutely love the aesthetic of the Diorama bag...it's so chic and classy.  I adore your white Diorama!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Ok! Help! Need some opinions here!!
> 
> I love the white grained calf in the small diorama. It really rocks, and nothing like it out there, I don't think. It's edgy, refined, modern, elegant, beautiful white, all the things that make it different. The black grained, to me, eh. I slept on it last night and woke up this morning not feeling great about dropping 3k on a black bag that didn't shoot me over the moon. With the grained, it's not quite so saturated of a black, which is what I would like in sharp contrast to the lines and the bright silver hardware. These would be a couple of other options, thoughts? Help!!??


These are both an interesting version , and both quite wearable/ versatile.  I have to admit, I feel as you do about  the black.  While it's classic and beautiful, there are so many beautiful black bags, I'd choose something else.   For the Diorama, I'd prefer it to be in a color other than black, myself.  I love the bag though!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Havanese 28 said:


> These are both an interesting version , and both quie wearable/ versatile.  I have to admit, I feel as you do about you the black.  While it's classic and beautiful, there are so many beautiful black bags.  For the Diorama, I'd prefer it to be in a color other than black, myself.  I love the bag though!


I actually love the Diorama in black calf - and use it lots more than my Chanel in black lamb because it is so durable & it is perfect for travel due to this. I also love the silver hardware and as I am a bag charm user (addict - hehe) I love it as I can dress it up. The Black Diorama in calf is beautiful in person. I have just purchased my second Diorama in Blush Rose also in Calf - these are wonderful bags in every colour !! But a Black version is fantastic for travel and carefree and I prefer it over Chanel Caviar which can look grey instead of black. I think Dior make lovely calf bags.


----------



## Havanese 28

Luv iz Louis said:


> I actually love the Diorama in black calf - and use it lots more than my Chanel in black lamb because it is so durable & it is perfect for travel due to this. I also love the silver hardware and as I am a bag charm user (addict - hehe) I love it as I can dress it up. The Black Diorama in calf is beautiful in person. I have just purchased my second Diorama in Blush Rose also in Calf - these are wonderful bags in every colour !! But a Black version is fantastic for travel and carefree and I prefer it over Chanel Caviar which can look grey instead of black. I think Dior make lovely calf bags.


Which size Diorama is your black calf, if you don't mind my asking?  Do you feel it can withstand daily use?  My SA informed me there's a " Cinnamon" with gold hardware soon to be released.  I'm waiting to see that , before deciding on a color.  Your Dioramas are gorgeous.  This bag is just gorgeous!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Havanese 28 said:


> Which size Diorama is your black calf, if you don't mind my asking?  Do you feel it can withstand daily use?  My SA informed me there's a " Cinnamon" with gold hardware soon to be released.  I'm waiting to see that , before deciding on a color.  Your Dioramas are gorgeous.  This bag is just gorgeous!


Both my dioramas are medium size as I felt a more practical size then the little one which I found did not hold sunglasses as well as I would have liked. Cinnamon sounds interesting like a dark brown or deep rusty colour?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Sorry my photos turned out so massive, posted them from my phone - normally I post smaller ones - oops (these were shared on my Instagram account too- Luv_iz_Luxury) so you can see more photos on there. Hugs xx


----------



## Kristy0316

rikkuex said:


> €2750 plus tax refunds of 10-12%


Thanks for your reply! Shall wait for my cousin then


----------



## averagejoe

Luv iz Louis said:


> Sorry my photos turned out so massive, posted them from my phone - normally I post smaller ones - oops (these were shared on my Instagram account too- Luv_iz_Luxury) so you can see more photos on there. Hugs xx



I LOVE these large pictures. Please don't make them smaller. Bigger pictures are better for appreciating your good photography skills.


----------



## Havanese 28

Luv iz Louis said:


> View attachment 3423758
> View attachment 3423759
> 
> Both my dioramas are medium size as I felt a more practical size then the little one which I found did not hold sunglasses as well as I would have liked. Cinnamon sounds interesting like a dark brown or deep rusty colour?


These are positively beautiful!  They are so chic, yet refined.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE these large pictures. Please don't make them smaller. Bigger pictures are better for appreciating your good photography skills.


You have made me chuckle, I normally downsize pics for TPF as I am always on my Mac Book, but for a change I posted these using my iPhone and didnt realise they would take up so much screen real estate - but if you are happy with the size, I shall leave them as they are. I guess they do show the details nice. Thank you for your nice comments.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Havanese 28 said:


> These are positively beautiful!  They are so chic, yet refined.


I agree, Diorama bags are so lady like, I think that is why I like them so much. The very first time I saw them I thought that and did not think I would ever have two in my collection !!


----------



## rikkuex

Does anyone else's bag crease on the sides like this?


----------



## averagejoe

rikkuex said:


> Does anyone else's bag crease on the sides like this?
> 
> View attachment 3425185



Does this only happen if you fill up your bag? The leather is relatively soft on the sides (compared to the front and back) so anything inside can push the sides outward in a conforming shape.

If you don't want this to happen, then strategically place a small thin packet of napkins on each side so that the contents of your purse won't show on the sides.

If the bag is like this even empty, then it means that the paper stuffing inside (that used to be there in the boutique) has pushed the sides out irregularly. To fix this, store the bag between uses without stuffing it with paper all the way to the sides. You can even push the sides in before storage.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

rikkuex said:


> Does anyone else's bag crease on the sides like this?
> 
> View attachment 3425185


Yes - both of mine a little like this too, it is just because the leather is soft. My daughter has a Chanel boy bag in Lamb and it is similar.


----------



## TraceySH

rikkuex said:


> Does anyone else's bag crease on the sides like this?
> 
> View attachment 3425185



Believe it or not I've returned the 2 lovely black and white dioramas I bought this week for this reason. (And posted here). The leather for me was a little thin and flimsy and especially on white - it seemed like this would show up (bag ingredient/ spatial engineering woes) too much. I've got 4 Chanel boys in different sizes but 3 in sturdy calf leather, (with chains and all that around) one in lamb, and the calf can take an absolute beating and look like you've never used them. These were a little more delicate for me for the purpose I would be using them for, and I don't want to baby my everyday bags. 

I wondered about the crackled deerskin or the club bags - maybe the leather was hardier?

I instead opted for 4 promenade pouches. I am confident in the wear of them and what I use them for. 

Yours might just need a little rehabilitating and TLC [emoji856]. It is a beautiful color though!


----------



## rikkuex

Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes - both of mine a little like this too, it is just because the leather is soft. My daughter has a Chanel boy bag in Lamb and it is similar.





TraceySH said:


> Believe it or not I've returned the 2 lovely black and white dioramas I bought this week for this reason. (And posted here). The leather for me was a little thin and flimsy and especially on white - it seemed like this would show up (bag ingredient/ spatial engineering woes) too much. I've got 4 Chanel boys in different sizes but 3 in sturdy calf leather, (with chains and all that around) one in lamb, and the calf can take an absolute beating and look like you've never used them. These were a little more delicate for me for the purpose I would be using them for, and I don't want to baby my everyday bags.
> 
> I wondered about the crackled deerskin or the club bags - maybe the leather was hardier?
> 
> I instead opted for 4 promenade pouches. I am confident in the wear of them and what I use them for.
> 
> Yours might just need a little rehabilitating and TLC [emoji856]. It is a beautiful color though!





averagejoe said:


> Does this only happen if you fill up your bag? The leather is relatively soft on the sides (compared to the front and back) so anything inside can push the sides outward in a conforming shape.
> 
> If you don't want this to happen, then strategically place a small thin packet of napkins on each side so that the contents of your purse won't show on the sides.
> 
> If the bag is like this even empty, then it means that the paper stuffing inside (that used to be there in the boutique) has pushed the sides out irregularly. To fix this, store the bag between uses without stuffing it with paper all the way to the sides. You can even push the sides in before storage.



I see what you mean by it being caused by the leather being softer on the sides. One side is fine when the bag is empty, but the other side has "bubbles" -- the leather surface has been pressed out of shape, probably due to storage, and it just pops back out even if I press it in. I can live with it, good to know that it's due to the nature of the leather and not because of a defect!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Believe it or not I've returned the 2 lovely black and white dioramas I bought this week for this reason. (And posted here). The leather for me was a little thin and flimsy and especially on white - it seemed like this would show up (bag ingredient/ spatial engineering woes) too much. I've got 4 Chanel boys in different sizes but 3 in sturdy calf leather, (with chains and all that around) one in lamb, and the calf can take an absolute beating and look like you've never used them. These were a little more delicate for me for the purpose I would be using them for, and I don't want to baby my everyday bags.
> 
> I wondered about the crackled deerskin or the club bags - maybe the leather was hardier?
> 
> I instead opted for 4 promenade pouches. I am confident in the wear of them and what I use them for.
> 
> Yours might just need a little rehabilitating and TLC [emoji856]. It is a beautiful color though!


What color are your two " new" Promenade pouches?  I have one in gold metallic and love it.  It's a great size and very user- friendly.  Did you have an opportunity to see the crackled deerskin Dioramas in the boutique?  What were your thoughts?  Would they withstand use for days/ weeks at a time?  Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

rikkuex said:


> I see what you mean by it being caused by the leather being softer on the sides. One side is fine when the bag is empty, but the other side has "bubbles" -- the leather surface has been pressed out of shape, probably due to storage, and it just pops back out even if I press it in. I can live with it, good to know that it's due to the nature of the leather and not because of a defect!
> 
> Thanks guys!


Why not try a purse organizer? Helps to keep the bag's inside pristine, too. Make sure to get the right size organizer. Here's a rundown:
http://www.bagreporter.com/top-5-most-popular-purse-organizer-insert/


----------



## TraceySH

What color are your two " new" Promenade pouches?  I have one in gold metallic and love it.  It's a great size and very user- friendly.  Did you have an opportunity to see the crackled deerskin Dioramas in the boutique?  What were your thoughts?  Would they withstand use for days/ weeks at a time?  Thanks![/QUOTE]

Hi Havanese! I got 4  will attach pics below (sorry for photobombing the diorama thread with promenades!). Taking them on a long cruise here in a couple of weeks. I won't be at a boutique again until Europe maybe (are there boutiques in Lisbon or Barcelona?), if not then Vegas or Dallas in October. I will check it all out. By then though, it will be interesting to see how the new designer takes any of this in the same or embellished or different direction as the first show is in Sept? Just from seeing the deerskin online, it looks a little stiffer than the grained calf. I think the grained calf won't wear down per se, but it's just so soft and molds almost too well for a structured bag.

But alas, the classic cannage can do no wrong....


----------



## Havanese 28

These are All gorgeous!  I love the colors, they are so soft and elegant, making them quite neutral and very versatile!  This little bag is fabulous!  I just have the metallic gold, but I definitely plan on adding more.  My " issue" is I want Gold hardware, and fewer color options exist with this choice.  I love your selections!  Have a wonderful time on your cruise!  Safe travels!


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> These are All gorgeous!  I love the colors, they are so soft and elegant, making them quite neutral and very versatile!  This little bag is fabulous!  I just have the metallic gold, but I definitely plan on adding more.  My " issue" is I want Gold hardware, and fewer color options exist with this choice.  I love your selections!  Have a wonderful time on your cruise!  Safe travels!



Hi Havanese! I really don't know how these colors will look IRL. I am hoping they are cool in a way that makes them great neutrals, even for daytime. The SHW for me helps with this, as I am pretty casual and wear lots of knit greys, blacks, creams, etc. (think Vince, James Perse, Rag & Bone). Sometimes white is a hit or miss. I am hoping this one looks great when it arrives. 

You know for me what is difficult sometimes. I am so codependent, that sometimes I keep things that I am not in love with because I feel an SA gets annoyed if they are doing all of this work to send me things. I buy a lot, don't get me wrong, but things have to be shipped to me because I am far from boutiques. How do you guys deal with this? I am hoping I love all 4, but I am already dreading the conversation if I only love, say, 2, and have to send 2 back.  This would probably be a good thread on its own.


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Hi Havanese! I really don't know how these colors will look IRL. I am hoping they are cool in a way that makes them great neutrals, even for daytime. The SHW for me helps with this, as I am pretty casual and wear lots of knit greys, blacks, creams, etc. (think Vince, James Perse, Rag & Bone). Sometimes white is a hit or miss. I am hoping this one looks great when it arrives.
> 
> You know for me what is difficult sometimes. I am so codependent, that sometimes I keep things that I am not in love with because I feel an SA gets annoyed if they are doing all of this work to send me things. I buy a lot, don't get me wrong, but things have to be shipped to me because I am far from boutiques. How do you guys deal with this? I am hoping I love all 4, but I am already dreading the conversation if I only love, say, 2, and have to send 2 back.  This would probably be a good thread on its own.


Hi Tracey,
I have the same situation regarding a Dior boutique anywhere near where I live.  I found an amazing SA that I shop with exclusively and shes been an invaluable resource.  She is patient, sends me lots of pics of bags and mpdeling shots.  I sent her pics of my closet and she suggests which colors will likely appeal to me.  She really gets my tastes.  I think we have similar style as I wear Vince and Rag and Bone too.  I do like tailored separates, dark denim, cashmere and Equipment blouses, cool jackets and Blazers.  I love to have fun with bags and shoes.  

My SA knows shopping for a bag long distance isn't ideal, and if I return something she understands.  Honestly, I would not worry about that.  She knows I'm a " real" client, and if I return something because it doesn't suit me, I'll be buying something else.  She truly wants me to love the bag!  

I hope you love all of your new Promenade pouches, but if you don't, definitely return the ones you don't!  I'm at a point where I want to absolutely love all of my bags!


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> Hi Tracey,
> I have the same situation regarding a Dior boutique anywhere near where I live.  I found an amazing SA that I shop with exclusively and shes been an invaluable resource.  She is patient, sends me lots of pics of bags and mpdeling shots.  I sent her pics of my closet and she suggests which colors will likely appeal to me.  She really gets my tastes.  I think we have similar style as I wear Vince and Rag and Bone too.  I do like tailored separates, dark denim, cashmere and Equipment blouses, cool jackets and Blazers.  I love to have fun with bags and shoes.
> 
> My SA knows shopping for a bag long distance isn't ideal, and if I return something she understands.  Honestly, I would not worry about that.  She knows I'm a " real" client, and if I return something because it doesn't suit me, I'll be buying something else.  She truly wants me to love the bag!
> 
> I hope you love all of your new Promenade pouches, but if you don't, definitely return the ones you don't!  I'm at a point where I want to absolutely love all of my bags!



Thank you so much for the feedback, and great advice. I have a couple of Chanel SA's that are completely like that. They don't WANT me to keep things I don't love! I am going to PM you (ask about your SA) so I don't keep hijacking this happy Diorama thread


----------



## Luv iz Louis

rikkuex said:


> I see what you mean by it being caused by the leather being softer on the sides. One side is fine when the bag is empty, but the other side has "bubbles" -- the leather surface has been pressed out of shape, probably due to storage, and it just pops back out even if I press it in. I can live with it, good to know that it's due to the nature of the leather and not because of a defect!
> 
> Thanks guys!


Yes, I live with mine too, because it is not that bad and I really would prefer a little more give in my bags anyway, and to be honest I thought they were all like that. Beautiful bags to own the Dioramas - I would love one in every colour if I could afford it.


----------



## Adrian Ho

Saw them on PS Dept and thought it'd be nice to share with you guys.


----------



## Havanese 28

Adrian Ho said:


> View attachment 3430686
> View attachment 3430687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw them on PS Dept and thought it'd be nice to share with you guys.


They beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> View attachment 3430686
> View attachment 3430687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw them on PS Dept and thought it'd be nice to share with you guys.


That multicolour Boho-chic Diorama is nice!!!


----------



## Kristy0316

After all my research for Diorama Post here & compared Diorama with Chanel boy...(Alternatively my colleague suggested LV Lock me)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My last decision goes to Diorama!
Comparing all this cuties & sizes...






My choice goes to this Diorama, the color I couldn't resist!







My small size Red Diorama!!! 
*Thanks for letting me share


----------



## raspberrypink

Kristy0316 said:


> After all my research for Diorama Post here & compared Diorama with Chanel boy...(Alternatively my colleague suggested LV Lock me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last decision goes to Diorama!
> Comparing all this cuties & sizes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My choice goes to this Diorama, the color I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small size Red Diorama!!! [emoji3][emoji3]
> *Thanks for letting me share


It's absolutely gorgeous! Love the vibrant red! It looks like it will give you a very lucky day! Love it![emoji7]
Is that gold or silver hardware?


----------



## Kristy0316

raspberrypink said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous! Love the vibrant red! It looks like it will give you a very lucky day! Love it![emoji7]
> Is that gold or silver hardware?



Thanks for your comment 
It's Silver Hardware, in Sg I guess there dun have much choices for Gold Hardware


----------



## raspberrypink

Kristy0316 said:


> Thanks for your comment
> It's Silver Hardware, in Sg I guess there dun have much choices for Gold Hardware


Oh! Fellow Singaporean! [emoji175]  Your red bag is just perfect for the National Day Celebrations then! [emoji16]. Have a wonderful National Day holiday!


----------



## Kristy0316

raspberrypink said:


> Oh! Fellow Singaporean! [emoji175]  Your red bag is just perfect for the National Day Celebrations then! [emoji16]. Have a wonderful National Day holiday!


Hahah! I am Malaysian thou! 
But still, Happy National Day! Thanks Singapore to create such a peaceful country!


----------



## raspberrypink

Kristy0316 said:


> Hahah! I am Malaysian thou!
> But still, Happy National Day! Thanks Singapore to create such a peaceful country!


Hiya good neighbour! I'm looking forward to the express rail to KL! Enjoy your beautiful bag! *envious*[emoji8]


----------



## Kristy0316

raspberrypink said:


> Hiya good neighbour! I'm looking forward to the express rail to KL! Enjoy your beautiful bag! *envious*[emoji8]


I see you have a sexy red Chanel too! Enjoy your bag as well I am envy too 
Yay! Express rail to KL, can make one day trip from SG - KL. But must really be aware in Malaysia, always not to go alone


----------



## averagejoe

Kristy0316 said:


> After all my research for Diorama Post here & compared Diorama with Chanel boy...(Alternatively my colleague suggested LV Lock me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last decision goes to Diorama!
> Comparing all this cuties & sizes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My choice goes to this Diorama, the color I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small size Red Diorama!!!
> *Thanks for letting me share


What a gorgeous red! Congratulations!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Kristy0316 said:


> After all my research for Diorama Post here & compared Diorama with Chanel boy...(Alternatively my colleague suggested LV Lock me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last decision goes to Diorama!
> Comparing all this cuties & sizes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My choice goes to this Diorama, the color I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small size Red Diorama!!!
> *Thanks for letting me share


Absolutely gorgeous...enjoy!


----------



## Kristy0316

averagejoe said:


> What a gorgeous red! Congratulations!!!



Thanks Averagejoe! At 1st was planning to have a black as your advice, but the red brings out more joy for me 
I hope the Red will stay as bright as possible for years. Any advice to keep the color? (Only know Jeans is a must to avoid)


----------



## Kristy0316

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous...enjoy!


Yay! Thanks! Sexy Red


----------



## champagnefame

Good afternoon ladies, this may seem odd but I just wanted to put it out there (if this is against forum policy please let me know as this is one of my first posts). I can absolutely get Dioramas in any color for you as I am a established associate with the brand and I love to help out anyone truly curious and interested. If you have any questions or inquiries, please never hesitate to ask me in my messages, I'm am always available for any Dior enthusiast (and I love to see a person rock an awesome Dior bag). Keep in touch ladies!

Warmly,
Joaquin G.


----------



## Givenchy18

champagnefame said:


> Good afternoon ladies, this may seem odd but I just wanted to put it out there (if this is against forum policy please let me know as this is one of my first posts). I can absolutely get Dioramas in any color for you as I am a established associate with the brand and I love to help out anyone truly curious and interested. If you have any questions or inquiries, please never hesitate to ask me in my messages, I'm am always available for any Dior enthusiast (and I love to see a person rock an awesome Dior bag). Keep in touch ladies!
> 
> Warmly,
> Joaquin G.



Hi, I have a few questions for you regarding the Dior baby pouch, if that's okay! 

1. Does it come in black ceramic effect deerskin? 
2. If so, what is the price? 
3. Can it fit an iPhone 6s?


----------



## champagnefame

So when you ask for a baby pouch, do you mean the "Diorama Club" style? As that does come in a micro style. And no as of now the ceramic deerskin only came in the Navy as well as the Silver for the U.S


----------



## Havanese 28

Kristy0316 said:


> After all my research for Diorama Post here & compared Diorama with Chanel boy...(Alternatively my colleague suggested LV Lock me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last decision goes to Diorama!
> Comparing all this cuties & sizes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My choice goes to this Diorama, the color I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small size Red Diorama!!!
> *Thanks for letting me share


Great choice!  Congrats!


----------



## Kristy0316

Would like to share my little story here with Diorama, the 2nd day after I purchased Diorama, I noticed the imperfection on the screw. (I haven't use it)





My heart stopped a sec and I took picture showed it to my SA, she was with customer and promised to reply me once she checked with her management. After awhile, she replied me they will do an exchange for my Diorama 

I am sooo grateful that they actually did that for me! 
My 1st Dior purchase was perfect! More confidence now with Dior.

I got my Diorama replaced with a new one


----------



## averagejoe

Kristy0316 said:


> Would like to share my little story here with Diorama, the 2nd day after I purchased Diorama, I noticed the imperfection on the screw. (I haven't use it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart stopped a sec and I took picture showed it to my SA, she was with customer and promised to reply me once she checked with her management. After awhile, she replied me they will do an exchange for my Diorama
> 
> I am sooo grateful that they actually did that for me!
> My 1st Dior purchase was perfect! More confidence now with Dior.
> 
> I got my Diorama replaced with a new one


That's a good resolution! Beautiful colour!


----------



## Kristy0316

averagejoe said:


> That's a good resolution! Beautiful colour!



Yes =)
I felt released when my SA informed me the good news.
I wonder if I were purchased from other country, would they allowed me to do exchange? Or need to top up the price difference?


----------



## averagejoe

Kristy0316 said:


> Yes =)
> I felt released when my SA informed me the good news.
> I wonder if I were purchased from other country, would they allowed me to do exchange? Or need to top up the price difference?



I've heard from some members here that there is no need to top up the price difference, although they need to ask for permission from ('m assuming) Dior international customer service. They don't always do it, and it depends on whether it is a defect or wear and tear.


----------



## Kristy0316

averagejoe said:


> I've heard from some members here that there is no need to top up the price difference, although they need to ask for permission from ('m assuming) Dior international customer service. They don't always do it, and it depends on whether it is a defect or wear and tear.


Dior has such a wonderful arrangement for customer. Love it


----------



## Luv iz Louis

I just love the Red Diorama - that is on my wish list but as I already have the black and the Blush Pink I am thinking I am being greedy !! 
But it is such a lovely rich red.


----------



## Kristy0316

Luv iz Louis said:


> I just love the Red Diorama - that is on my wish list but as I already have the black and the Blush Pink I am thinking I am being greedy !!
> But it is such a lovely rich red.


Can't stop the seducing from Diorama right?! Show us both of your Black & Blush Pink together 
**Red is seasonal color by the way


----------



## Havanese 28

Kristy0316 said:


> Would like to share my little story here with Diorama, the 2nd day after I purchased Diorama, I noticed the imperfection on the screw. (I haven't use it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart stopped a sec and I took picture showed it to my SA, she was with customer and promised to reply me once she checked with her management. After awhile, she replied me they will do an exchange for my Diorama
> 
> I am sooo grateful that they actually did that for me!
> My 1st Dior purchase was perfect! More confidence now with Dior.
> 
> I got my Diorama replaced with a new one


Very happy you were taken car of promptly and appropriately.  Your bag is gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you!  Great choice!


----------



## Kristy0316

Havanese 28 said:


> Very happy you were taken car of promptly and appropriately.  Your bag is gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you!  Great choice!


Yay thanks!
I am in love with Diorama


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Here are some new Dioramas that are coming out.


----------



## Havanese 28

I love them all!  I'm so happy to see gold hardware on several of them, now if they'd only make more with grained calfskin and gold hardware, I'd be all in!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Kristy0316 said:


> Can't stop the seducing from Diorama right?! Show us both of your Black & Blush Pink together
> **Red is seasonal color by the way


Yes the red is seasonal - so likely I will miss out on this round as I am on bag ban island - LOL.
Here is a pic of the blush pink & Noir together )


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Here is a comparison pic of the Blush Pink (this is a seasonal colour) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  and the Rose Poudre together, my bag is the blush pink (that is the one with my TPF name on it).
Thought it might help as some seem to be mixing it up with the Rose Poudre xx


----------



## lililvluv

Luv iz Louis said:


> Here is a comparison pic of the Blush Pink (this is a seasonal colour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Rose Poudre together, my bag is the blush pink (that is the one with my TPF name on it).
> Thought it might help as some seem to be mixing it up with the Rose Poudre xx



Wow beautiful love the blush pink color, it's soo girlie! Do you mind showing the interior color? TIA


----------



## Luv iz Louis

lililvluv said:


> Wow beautiful love the blush pink color, it's soo girlie! Do you mind showing the interior color? TIA


Thank you, the interior of the blush pink bag is burgundy - I shall try and take a photo of of the inside in daylight.


----------



## Kristy0316

Luv iz Louis said:


> Here is a comparison pic of the Blush Pink (this is a seasonal colour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Rose Poudre together, my bag is the blush pink (that is the one with my TPF name on it).
> Thought it might help as some seem to be mixing it up with the Rose Poudre xx


This is a good comparison picture! Sometimes I confused with this two colors too!


----------



## Kristy0316

Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes the red is seasonal - so likely I will miss out on this round as I am on bag ban island - LOL.
> Here is a pic of the blush pink & Noir together )
> View attachment 3439086


Both are lovely!!!  Thanks for your pic!


----------



## averagejoe

Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes the red is seasonal - so likely I will miss out on this round as I am on bag ban island - LOL.
> Here is a pic of the blush pink & Noir together )
> View attachment 3439086


Beautiful!

And your selection of books there is quite appropriate for the photo


----------



## Luv iz Louis

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> And your selection of books there is quite appropriate for the photo


Thank you xxx


----------



## Valenchesa

Does anyone know if Dior has released a medium sized Diorama in regular calfskin in a burgundy colour? And if so, it it is still in boutiques?


----------



## candiesgirl408

Tried to look for small dioramas today... Not too many. Only black, white and this bright highlighter lime-yellow color. Oh well. Lady Dior for me then [emoji38]


----------



## Havanese 28

Valenchesa said:


> Does anyone know if Dior has released a medium sized Diorama in regular calfskin in a burgundy colour? And if so, it it is still in boutiques?


I don't believe so, but that would be beautiful.  I'd love that color in grained calf with gold hardware.


----------



## Havanese 28

candiesgirl408 said:


> Tried to look for small dioramas today... Not too many. Only black, white and this bright highlighter lime-yellow color. Oh well. Lady Dior for me then [emoji38]


I completely relate!  Ive been wanting a small Diorama too and nothing appeals to me currently.  That said, you can't go wrong with Lady Dior!  I absolutely love mine,and I use it far more  often than I ever thought I would.  It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## lorieee

Would anyone happen to know if the Silver Metallic Micro-Cannage Dioramas are still in stores? And what sizes?


----------



## averagejoe

lorieee said:


> Would anyone happen to know if the Silver Metallic Micro-Cannage Dioramas are still in stores? And what sizes?


It's still on the Dior website at the moment, in stock. I believe that's the medium size. I'm assuming that the small and medium are still available. Hopefully a PF member can correct me based on what they've seen in store.


----------



## Kristy0316

lorieee said:


> Would anyone happen to know if the Silver Metallic Micro-Cannage Dioramas are still in stores? And what sizes?


Hi which country are you asking?
If in Europe, I guess Medium size is in stock! *Photos from a Personal Shopper I followed


----------



## biggu

red is hot


----------



## ladyleia

This may came too late but i had purchased this gorgeous piece at La Fayette somewhere in March. I personally love the chain color, definitely adds in that grunge look to it. ❤️


----------



## ladyleia

And i've gotten this yesterday!!! Major loveeeee for this Champagne piece. So yummy, isn't it?


----------



## Havanese 28

ladyleia said:


> View attachment 3457255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i've gotten this yesterday!!! Major loveeeee for this Champagne piece. So yummy, isn't it?


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## averagejoe

ladyleia said:


> View attachment 3457255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i've gotten this yesterday!!! Major loveeeee for this Champagne piece. So yummy, isn't it?


Wow! You have two absolutely stunning Diorama bags! Congratulations!


----------



## rinoako

Just saw this gorgeous piece come in today in a boutique in bangkok!


----------



## Havanese 28

rinoako said:


> Just saw this gorgeous piece come in today in a boutique in bangkok!


Gorgeous indeed!


----------



## averagejoe

rinoako said:


> Just saw this gorgeous piece come in today in a boutique in bangkok!


Wow! Look at that silver!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Wow it is very pretty but somehow I prefer Silver hardware on silver - but that is just me - it is pretty stunning


----------



## baybay0359

Luv iz Louis said:


> Wow it is very pretty but somehow I prefer Silver hardware on silver - but that is just me - it is pretty stunning


 +1


----------



## Somersetlove

Hi all, which of these colours would you consider to be the most neutral?  I'm mostly a jeans girl and want  a Diorama that's going to look good casually, rather than being used solely for nights out:

Rose poudre
Gris
Cinnamon 
Blue de Minuit 

These aren't listed in order of preference btw!

Thanks


----------



## Havanese 28

Somersetlove said:


> Hi all, which of these colours would you consider to be the most neutral?  I'm mostly a jeans girl and want  a Diorama that's going to look good casually, rather than being used solely for nights out:
> 
> Rose poudre
> Gris
> Cinnamon
> Blue de Minuit
> 
> These aren't listed in order of preference btw!
> 
> Thanks


I just purchased the Cinnamon and it's a gorgeous neutral!  That would be my preference.  It looks fantastic with denim, navy, cream, rust, burgundy, even black.  I see this being an all- year- round color and the leather/ hardware combo is stunning.  I will use it exactly as you describe, lots of denim, and daytime casual as well as dressy casual, but no for nights out or " dress" .  

Gris is another beautiful neutral and I think it all depends on the colors you wear and your wardrobe as to which would work best.  I wear warm colors and prefer gold hardware, so I chose Cinnamon.  Bleu is lovely, but not as versatile and I'd worry about color transfer with the Rose Poudre.  

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Somersetlove

Havanese 28 said:


> I just purchased the Cinnamon and it's a gorgeous neutral!  That would be my preference.  It looks fantastic with denim, navy, cream, rust, burgundy, even black.  I see this being an all- year- round color and the leather/ hardware combo is stunning.  I will use it exactly as you describe, lots of denim, and daytime casual as well as dressy casual, but no for nights out or " dress" .
> 
> Gris is another beautiful neutral and I think it all depends on the colors you wear and your wardrobe as to which would work best.  I wear warm colors and prefer gold hardware, so I chose Cinnamon.  Bleu is lovely, but not as versatile and I'd worry about color transfer with the Rose Poudre.
> 
> Good luck deciding!



I saw your reveal of the Cinnamon, it is absolutely gorgeous!  Not sure if it is still available here, so I am waiting for Dior to let me know.

I like the blue but I would have preferred a true royal blue than the midnight version, as I agree with you, not sure it is as versatile.

Rose makes me nervous for transfer, but I think I would always wear on the shoulder rather than hip length so this could work.

I think the Gris is very chic, but some people say it is boring, so it is making me doubt myself.

Definitely need to take a look at my wardrobe and work out what would be best.

Decisions, decisions....!


----------



## Havanese 28

Somersetlove said:


> I saw your reveal of the Cinnamon, it is absolutely gorgeous!  Not sure if it is still available here, so I am waiting for Dior to let me know.
> 
> I like the blue but I would have preferred a true royal blue than the midnight version, as I agree with you, not sure it is as versatile.
> 
> Rose makes me nervous for transfer, but I think I would always wear on the shoulder rather than hip length so this could work.
> 
> I think the Gris is very chic, but some people say it is boring, so it is making me doubt myself.
> 
> Definitely need to take a look at my wardrobe and work out what would be best.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....!


All of this I completely relate to, as my process was exactly the same!  I nearly purchased the crackled goat leather in imperial red, but something kept me from pulling the trigger.  I decided waiting a little longer for something to be exactly right for me was worth it, and I'm so glad I did!  I love warm neutrals and prefer gold hardware and the Cinnamon just works perfectly with my wardrobe.  I love all of your choices.  I love Blue, and think it's beautiful, esp with denim younsaynyoull be wearing a lot of.  The others are all beautiful and very neutral, so it'll come down to which one you love most.  Follow your heart!


----------



## samouu

Givenchy18 said:


> Hi, I have a few questions for you regarding the Dior baby pouch, if that's okay!
> 
> 1. Does it come in black ceramic effect deerskin?
> 2. If so, what is the price?
> 3. Can it fit an iPhone 6s?



I can help you regarding your questions as I got myself a baby pouch in grey deerskin.
1. For baby pouch size in deerskin i only saw those colors : dark green, grey, baby blue
3. No it can't fit an iPhone 6s unfortunately


----------



## evangeline05

Does the metallic micro cannage dioramas come in small size? I was at the store and saw a rose gold one, but the SA told me the metallic micro cannage only comes in medium size. Would definitely get it if it comes in small size!


----------



## averagejoe

evangeline05 said:


> Does the metallic micro cannage dioramas come in small size? I was at the store and saw a rose gold one, but the SA told me the metallic micro cannage only comes in medium size. Would definitely get it if it comes in small size!


It comes in both sizes, depending on the colour of the metallic micro Cannage.


----------



## evangeline05

averagejoe said:


> It comes in both sizes, depending on the colour of the metallic micro Cannage.



Thanks averagejoe! Do you know if the gold or rose gold comes in small size?


----------



## averagejoe

evangeline05 said:


> Thanks averagejoe! Do you know if the gold or rose gold comes in small size?


I haven't seen it in rose gold before, but I can't see why they wouldn't make it in this size.


----------



## evangeline05

averagejoe said:


> I haven't seen it in rose gold before, but I can't see why they wouldn't make it in this size.



I would think so too. Perhaps my country doesn't carry the metallics in small. One SA told me the small  and large dioramas are being discontinued next season and will only keep the medium! I don't know what to believe anymore. [emoji37]


----------



## honu

If anyone if still looking for the silver medium micro cannage, I am at Fashionphile in San Francisco (dropping off some stuff to consign with them)  and they have a preloved one that looks like it's in mint condition. You could probably go online to their website and buy it from there.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm starting to ogle this bag could someone please tell me the size difference between the small and medium? And what the current going price for the pebbled   leather ones are ATM. Also do you guys consider the bag to get heavy with the chain strap? I'm curious about that since I have a shoulder injury and can't carry heavy bags anymore. Thanks for the help guys I don't have a store near me so it's hard to know what I want.


----------



## Karinism

My SA sent me this, I don't know the colour's name. Not neutral IMO, but it's so so pretty and unique! Perfect for fall!


----------



## Havanese 28

Karinism said:


> My SA sent me this, I don't know the colour's name. Not neutral IMO, but it's so so pretty and unique! Perfect for fall!
> 
> View attachment 3475039


Lovely shade... This would serve as a neutral for me


----------



## rikkuex

Karinism said:


> My SA sent me this, I don't know the colour's name. Not neutral IMO, but it's so so pretty and unique! Perfect for fall!
> 
> View attachment 3475039


Saw this a few months back! They called it khaki  it is a different but great neutral imo!


----------



## danny123

I already posted this in the Dior finds thread, but figured you guys would like it too. Croc Diorama. I found being sold at a Swedish auction house. Love this, never seen it before


----------



## Miss World

Kristy0316 said:


> Hi which country are you asking?
> If in Europe, I guess Medium size is in stock! *Photos from a Personal Shopper I followed


Gosh the metallic looks amazing when worn, did you buy it?


----------



## Lovelybellen

Hello everyone! I have jumped ship and bought a small grained calfskin diorama in the inferno red @ 57th street NYC...I AM SO IN LOVE!!!

I initially was thinking of  YSL chain bag because of an ideal price point -but was horrified by the low quality and complaints of people who invested at least 2K and were so unhappy within 6 months of purchase. I eyed the Diorama, and nothing else was comparable in clean lines - and that magnet CREST**** :jaw dropping 

I walked into Dior, thinking that I would get the blue or black to minimize color transfer. BUT the red ended up flattering my coloring and wardrobe better. I think of it like the lipstick to my outfit-pulling everything together! In my opinion, this bag is GORGEOUS and >>>> better than Chanel boy (which is beautiful but clunkier looking).  Thanks for your educated posts prior to this - it helped solidify that this bag is the best bang for buck and looks out there.


----------



## averagejoe

Lovelybellen said:


> Hello everyone! I have jumped ship and bought a small grained calfskin diorama in the inferno red @ 57th street NYC...I AM SO IN LOVE!!!
> 
> I initially was thinking of  YSL chain bag because of an ideal price point -but was horrified by the low quality and complaints of people who invested at least 2K and were so unhappy within 6 months of purchase. I eyed the Diorama, and nothing else was comparable in clean lines - and that magnet CREST**** :jaw dropping
> 
> I walked into Dior, thinking that I would get the blue or black to minimize color transfer. BUT the red ended up flattering my coloring and wardrobe better. I think of it like the lipstick to my outfit-pulling everything together! In my opinion, this bag is GORGEOUS and >>>> better than Chanel boy (which is beautiful but clunkier looking).  Thanks for your educated posts prior to this - it helped solidify that this bag is the best bang for buck and looks out there.


Congratulations!!! Pictures please!


----------



## Angelian

Lovelybellen said:


> Hello everyone! I have jumped ship and bought a small grained calfskin diorama in the inferno red @ 57th street NYC...I AM SO IN LOVE!!!
> 
> I initially was thinking of  YSL chain bag because of an ideal price point -but was horrified by the low quality and complaints of people who invested at least 2K and were so unhappy within 6 months of purchase. I eyed the Diorama, and nothing else was comparable in clean lines - and that magnet CREST**** :jaw dropping
> 
> I walked into Dior, thinking that I would get the blue or black to minimize color transfer. BUT the red ended up flattering my coloring and wardrobe better. I think of it like the lipstick to my outfit-pulling everything together! In my opinion, this bag is GORGEOUS and >>>> better than Chanel boy (which is beautiful but clunkier looking).  Thanks for your educated posts prior to this - it helped solidify that this bag is the best bang for buck and looks out there.



Congrats! And +1 on the pictures!


----------



## Lovelybellen

Here we go!  Thank you for sharing in the happiness!!


----------



## lilyzhang0725

I'm seriously considering the Diorama. Went in the boutique and tried on this colour. I'm pretty sure this will be the colour but don't know if I should get the medium or the small.... The one in the pic is a medium. Does it look too big on me? I'm only 5'2''... I own a Boy bag in the old medium and like that size but it's between the medium and small Dioramas... Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kristy0316

Miss World said:


> Gosh the metallic looks amazing when worn, did you buy it?


Haha I end up with Red Diorama Grained Calfskin.
I dun want to baby my bag too much! Metallic looks breath taking thou.


----------



## Kristy0316

lilyzhang0725 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Diorama. Went in the boutique and tried on this colour. I'm pretty sure this will be the colour but don't know if I should get the medium or the small.... The one in the pic is a medium. Does it look too big on me? I'm only 5'2''... I own a Boy bag in the old medium and like that size but it's between the medium and small Dioramas... Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!



Have you tried carrying it crossbody? If it's not boxy on you, just get the medium one.Medium is a popular size   It doesn't look big in the picture too.

With medium can stuff in more things also


----------



## honu

Lovelybellen said:


> Here we go!  Thank you for sharing in the happiness!!
> View attachment 3482170
> View attachment 3482172
> View attachment 3482173
> View attachment 3482174



The red is gorgeous!! Congratulations on getting such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Oleandered

Lovelybellen said:


> Here we go!  Thank you for sharing in the happiness!!


Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!



lilyzhang0725 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Diorama. Went in the boutique and tried on this colour. I'm pretty sure this will be the colour but don't know if I should get the medium or the small.... The one in the pic is a medium. Does it look too big on me? I'm only 5'2''... I own a Boy bag in the old medium and like that size but it's between the medium and small Dioramas... Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


I wouldn't say it looks too big, just about right


----------



## a.little.luxe

I just bought this diorama in ceramic-effect deerskin, but I'm having second thoughts. When I got home and inspected it more closely, the ceramic effect makes the glazing seem flimsy on the strap as well as the sides of the bag. Has anyone else noticed this? For those who own one in this leather, may I ask how has it held up? I'm also not too sure about the color. I guess that's what I get for purchasing in a rush


----------



## averagejoe

lilyzhang0725 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Diorama. Went in the boutique and tried on this colour. I'm pretty sure this will be the colour but don't know if I should get the medium or the small.... The one in the pic is a medium. Does it look too big on me? I'm only 5'2''... I own a Boy bag in the old medium and like that size but it's between the medium and small Dioramas... Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


Looks great on you! Actually this looks like a perfect size on you.


----------



## averagejoe

christined123 said:


> I just bought this diorama in ceramic-effect deerskin, but I'm having second thoughts. When I got home and inspected it more closely, the ceramic effect makes the glazing seem flimsy on the strap as well as the sides of the bag. Has anyone else noticed this? For those who own one in this leather, may I ask how has it held up? I'm also not too sure about the color. I guess that's what I get for purchasing in a rush
> 
> View attachment 3483013


The ceramic effect isn't like python in that the cracked plates don't rise up over time. Your bag should wear beautifully. 

I think you made a great choice. If you are still uncertain about it, then maybe exchange it for the grained calfskin version.


----------



## ey430

lilyzhang0725 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Diorama. Went in the boutique and tried on this colour. I'm pretty sure this will be the colour but don't know if I should get the medium or the small.... The one in the pic is a medium. Does it look too big on me? I'm only 5'2''... I own a Boy bag in the old medium and like that size but it's between the medium and small Dioramas... Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


The medium size seems to be perfect on you! I looove the grey color!


----------



## arielqueen

Say, I love your shoes. What are they and where did you get them from.


lilyzhang0725 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Diorama. Went in the boutique and tried on this colour. I'm pretty sure this will be the colour but don't know if I should get the medium or the small.... The one in the pic is a medium. Does it look too big on me? I'm only 5'2''... I own a Boy bag in the old medium and like that size but it's between the medium and small Dioramas... Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## lilyzhang0725

Thanks everyone for the input! Medium it is then!


----------



## lilyzhang0725

arielqueen said:


> Say, I love your shoes. What are they and where did you get them from.



Thank you! They are the Stella McCartney Platform shoes. You can get it anywhere that carries Stella McCartney like Saks, Nordstrom, etc.


----------



## Kristy0316

lilyzhang0725 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! Medium it is then!


Share us your Diorama after purchase!


----------



## noshnosh1

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thank you Honey. The swan dustbags are given out by the SAs, I think with some it's random and some give them to favourite clients



what are the SAs?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

noshnosh1 said:


> what are the SAs?


Hello noshnosh, welcome to the forum. Apologies we tend to abbreviate things, an SA is a Sales Associate


----------



## noshnosh1

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hello noshnosh, welcome to the forum. Apologies we tend to abbreviate things, an SA is a Sales Associate


thank you!! i saw a bag with the letter F under the serial number? what does this mean?


----------



## noshnosh1

noshnosh1 said:


> thank you!! i saw a bag with the letter F under the serial number? what does this mean?


the lady dior, medium size...


----------



## Lovelybellen

lilyzhang0725 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! Medium it is then!


Can't wait to see the grey! Definitely show us when u purchase!

Medium grey will be my next also!


----------



## Havanese 28

lilyzhang0725 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Diorama. Went in the boutique and tried on this colour. I'm pretty sure this will be the colour but don't know if I should get the medium or the small.... The one in the pic is a medium. Does it look too big on me? I'm only 5'2''... I own a Boy bag in the old medium and like that size but it's between the medium and small Dioramas... Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


I think the Medium is the perfect size...because of the raised bottom, it doesn't hold a whole lot, so if you want it to be versatile, it's the way to go.  I think it looks great on you.


----------



## Audrey_S

I'm considering to get this bag in the perforated silver metallic colour.  Although I like the medium size I'm not sure if this colour is "too bling" in medium or if this colour is more suitable as a small bag?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I'm really struggling on the size to get given the metallic colour.


----------



## averagejoe

Audrey_S said:


> I'm considering to get this bag in the perforated silver metallic colour.  Although I like the medium size I'm not sure if this colour is "too bling" in medium or if this colour is more suitable as a small bag?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I'm really struggling on the size to get given the metallic colour.


The metallic perforated Cannage Diorama doesn't look very blingy at all. Because of the micro-Cannage pattern and perforations, the silver isn't overwhelming like a mirror at all. And while the bag sparkles a bit, the patent leather isn't that reflective.

I think that you should get it in a size that can fit everything you need to carry plus a bit more, which is perhaps the medium-size version.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Audrey_S said:


> I'm considering to get this bag in the perforated silver metallic colour.  Although I like the medium size I'm not sure if this colour is "too bling" in medium or if this colour is more suitable as a small bag?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I'm really struggling on the size to get given the metallic colour.


I have this exact bag and adore it. It's a statement piece but not too blingy as AJ mentioned.


----------



## babysunshine

Hi AJ and lovely Dior users/lovers! Sometime ago I asked at Dior forum about Miss Dior and I appreciate the advice and suggestions I received. I am happy to share my very first Dior item with you, it was purchased from the boutique as I wanted to have a boutique experience. Dior staff are the most sincere and kindest, and I had a full and pleasant time there. I walked in and was caught off guard by the beautiful Diorama, so here is my first Dior - a Diorama woc. There were the seasonal deerskin wocs but I didn't get those. I guess I wanted a classic black grained calfskin in case this is the only Diorama I will ever own (I hope not, I will be saving very hard for a Diorama bag now but who knows.)

I compared this to the Miss Diors nearby and had a very hard time deciding! I chose Diorama out of sheer personal preference, and as I already owned 2 bags that are shoulder quilted bags with chain straps. But both are quintessentially Dior, and excellently made from what I saw in actual. I am very excited with this purchase. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lavy

babysunshine said:


> Hi AJ and lovely Dior users/lovers! Sometime ago I asked at Dior forum about Miss Dior and I appreciate the advice and suggestions I received. I am happy to share my very first Dior item with you, it was purchased from the boutique as I wanted to have a boutique experience. Dior staff are the most sincere and kindest, and I had a full and pleasant time there. I walked in and was caught off guard by the beautiful Diorama, so here is my first Dior - a Diorama woc. There were the seasonal deerskin wocs but I didn't get those. I guess I wanted a classic black grained calfskin in case this is the only Diorama I will ever own (I hope not, I will be saving very hard for a Diorama bag now but who knows.)
> 
> I compared this to the Miss Diors nearby and had a very hard time deciding! I chose Diorama out of sheer personal preference, and as I already owned 2 bags that are shoulder quilted bags with chain straps. But both are quintessentially Dior, and excellently made from what I saw in actual. I am very excited with this purchase. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3502662
> View attachment 3502663



Congrats it's beautiful! Is that the croissiere size or the WOC pouch? I'm debating on the same one but not sure how much they fit


----------



## incoralblue

babysunshine said:


> Hi AJ and lovely Dior users/lovers! Sometime ago I asked at Dior forum about Miss Dior and I appreciate the advice and suggestions I received. I am happy to share my very first Dior item with you, it was purchased from the boutique as I wanted to have a boutique experience. Dior staff are the most sincere and kindest, and I had a full and pleasant time there. I walked in and was caught off guard by the beautiful Diorama, so here is my first Dior - a Diorama woc. There were the seasonal deerskin wocs but I didn't get those. I guess I wanted a classic black grained calfskin in case this is the only Diorama I will ever own (I hope not, I will be saving very hard for a Diorama bag now but who knows.)
> 
> I compared this to the Miss Diors nearby and had a very hard time deciding! I chose Diorama out of sheer personal preference, and as I already owned 2 bags that are shoulder quilted bags with chain straps. But both are quintessentially Dior, and excellently made from what I saw in actual. I am very excited with this purchase. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3502662
> View attachment 3502663



Congrats!! I have the bag in Bleu de Minuit and I love it. I debated between the black and the blue but I have a couple of other black pouches so I went with the blue. 

You'll enjoy the bag I'm sure.


----------



## Angelian

babysunshine said:


> Hi AJ and lovely Dior users/lovers! Sometime ago I asked at Dior forum about Miss Dior and I appreciate the advice and suggestions I received. I am happy to share my very first Dior item with you, it was purchased from the boutique as I wanted to have a boutique experience. Dior staff are the most sincere and kindest, and I had a full and pleasant time there. I walked in and was caught off guard by the beautiful Diorama, so here is my first Dior - a Diorama woc. There were the seasonal deerskin wocs but I didn't get those. I guess I wanted a classic black grained calfskin in case this is the only Diorama I will ever own (I hope not, I will be saving very hard for a Diorama bag now but who knows.)
> 
> I compared this to the Miss Diors nearby and had a very hard time deciding! I chose Diorama out of sheer personal preference, and as I already owned 2 bags that are shoulder quilted bags with chain straps. But both are quintessentially Dior, and excellently made from what I saw in actual. I am very excited with this purchase. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3502662
> View attachment 3502663



Congrats on your first Dior item, it's beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

babysunshine said:


> Hi AJ and lovely Dior users/lovers! Sometime ago I asked at Dior forum about Miss Dior and I appreciate the advice and suggestions I received. I am happy to share my very first Dior item with you, it was purchased from the boutique as I wanted to have a boutique experience. Dior staff are the most sincere and kindest, and I had a full and pleasant time there. I walked in and was caught off guard by the beautiful Diorama, so here is my first Dior - a Diorama woc. There were the seasonal deerskin wocs but I didn't get those. I guess I wanted a classic black grained calfskin in case this is the only Diorama I will ever own (I hope not, I will be saving very hard for a Diorama bag now but who knows.)
> 
> I compared this to the Miss Diors nearby and had a very hard time deciding! I chose Diorama out of sheer personal preference, and as I already owned 2 bags that are shoulder quilted bags with chain straps. But both are quintessentially Dior, and excellently made from what I saw in actual. I am very excited with this purchase. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3502662
> View attachment 3502663


Great choice! Congratulations!


----------



## babysunshine

lavy said:


> Congrats it's beautiful! Is that the croissiere size or the WOC pouch? I'm debating on the same one but not sure how much they fit



Thanks everyone! To Lavy, This is the woc pouch, it can fit more than imagined. I have tried and am able to put in my phone, keys, charger, lipstick, tissue pouch. But I won't attempt to stash a cardholder in there as I don't want to bend the material too much, so I will use the card slots in there.


----------



## minimimii

danny123 said:


> I already posted this in the Dior finds thread, but figured you guys would like it too. Croc Diorama. I found being sold at a Swedish auction house. Love this, never seen it before



This is beautiful! Never seen this one before. Never seen an exotic skin diorama actually.


----------



## minimimii

Hi everyone
I found a denim diorama that I think is really cute and I'm really considering getting it for my birthday, what do you think of it? Is it pretty? I wanted a boy Chanel bag that I saw at Chanel but it's too pricey and I'd have to save up more before I get it and I don't really want to wait. Also I already have two classic Chanel flaps but no dioramas yet. I bought a diorama earlier this year then returned it and got the lady Dior instead in the same colour because I don't own a lady Dior but now I really want a diorama. I will attach pics of the diorama that I bought originally and the lady that I exchanged it for. 
However I need help deciding if I should get the denim diorama or wait until I have the money for the Chanel boy bag. Here are pics of the denim diorama, it's smaller than the regular dioramas.


----------



## minimimii

Here's a picture of another denim diorama that my SA sent to me but it's more expensive than the one I like and I kind of prefer the other one.


----------



## minimimii

Oh here's the picture of the Diorama I bought earlier this year and returned for this lady.


----------



## aundria17

minimimii said:


> Hi everyone
> I found a denim diorama that I think is really cute and I'm really considering getting it for my birthday, what do you think of it? Is it pretty? I wanted a boy Chanel bag that I saw at Chanel but it's too pricey and I'd have to save up more before I get it and I don't really want to wait. Also I already have two classic Chanel flaps but no dioramas yet. I bought a diorama earlier this year then returned it and got the lady Dior instead in the same colour because I don't own a lady Dior but now I really want a diorama. I will attach pics of the diorama that I bought originally and the lady that I exchanged it for.
> However I need help deciding if I should get the denim diorama or wait until I have the money for the Chanel boy bag. Here are pics of the denim diorama, it's smaller than the regular dioramas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503691
> View attachment 3503693


This bag is adorable.  Very pretty and understated considering the embellishments.


----------



## minimimii

aundria17 said:


> This bag is adorable.  Very pretty and understated considering the embellishments.



I think so too. If it wasn't for the the small embellishments I wouldn't consider buying the bag. I think they are so cute and like you said understated. 
Thank you for your input


----------



## averagejoe

minimimii said:


> Hi everyone
> I found a denim diorama that I think is really cute and I'm really considering getting it for my birthday, what do you think of it? Is it pretty? I wanted a boy Chanel bag that I saw at Chanel but it's too pricey and I'd have to save up more before I get it and I don't really want to wait. Also I already have two classic Chanel flaps but no dioramas yet. I bought a diorama earlier this year then returned it and got the lady Dior instead in the same colour because I don't own a lady Dior but now I really want a diorama. I will attach pics of the diorama that I bought originally and the lady that I exchanged it for.
> However I need help deciding if I should get the denim diorama or wait until I have the money for the Chanel boy bag. Here are pics of the denim diorama, it's smaller than the regular dioramas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503691
> View attachment 3503693


This Diorama is adorable and so chic! I love the cute little enamel flowers on the lock, as well as the crystals. The denim will be scratch-resistant which will make it your go-to bag for almost everything.

I think you should go for it!


----------



## minimimii

averagejoe said:


> This Diorama is adorable and so chic! I love the cute little enamel flowers on the lock, as well as the crystals. The denim will be scratch-resistant which will make it your go-to bag for almost everything.
> 
> I think you should go for it!



Thank you for your advice averagejoe I will go for it. So excited !


----------



## Real Authentication

The red is so stunning!! What a beautiful color [emoji173]️


----------



## solitudelove

minimimii said:


> Hi everyone
> I found a denim diorama that I think is really cute and I'm really considering getting it for my birthday, what do you think of it? Is it pretty? I wanted a boy Chanel bag that I saw at Chanel but it's too pricey and I'd have to save up more before I get it and I don't really want to wait. Also I already have two classic Chanel flaps but no dioramas yet. I bought a diorama earlier this year then returned it and got the lady Dior instead in the same colour because I don't own a lady Dior but now I really want a diorama. I will attach pics of the diorama that I bought originally and the lady that I exchanged it for.
> However I need help deciding if I should get the denim diorama or wait until I have the money for the Chanel boy bag. Here are pics of the denim diorama, it's smaller than the regular dioramas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503691
> View attachment 3503693


I love the details on this one! It's beautiful! I prefer the diorama over Chanel boy.


----------



## minimimii

solitudelove said:


> I love the details on this one! It's beautiful! I prefer the diorama over Chanel boy.


----------



## minimimii

Thank you solitudelove I bought it today I will post pictures tomorrow I think it's so cute and I like that it's denim.


----------



## averagejoe

minimimii said:


> Thank you solitudelove I bought it today I will post pictures tomorrow I think it's so cute and I like that it's denim.


Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## minimimii

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pictures!



Thank you averagejoe My SA told me that there were only two pieces of this denim diorama in the region (the Gulf countries). I bought it in Dubai.


----------



## averagejoe

minimimii said:


> Thank you averagejoe My SA told me that there were only two pieces of this denim diorama in the region (the Gulf countries). I bought it in Dubai.


Wow quite rare! You're now the proud owner of this adorable and unique piece.


----------



## minimimii

Here are the pictures of my new denim Diorama. My first Diorama thank you for letting me share.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
y


----------



## averagejoe

minimimii said:


> Here are the pictures of my new denim Diorama. My first Diorama thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508299
> View attachment 3508302


Absolutely gorgeous! I love those enamel flowers.


----------



## minimimii

averagejoe said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I love those enamel flowers.



Thank you I love them too


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Very fun bag.  Enjoy her.


----------



## incoralblue

Saw these two at the Dior boutique. Part of the Cruise 2017 collection. They're the exact same size and interior layout of a Diorama WOC pouch. However it's missing crest front detail, it does come with the Dior logo charm (not pictured but it basically is the usual logo charm in all metal). 

Retail is $1300 




This one is gorgeous too. 

via IG DiorDaisySung


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3509495
> 
> 
> Saw these two at the Dior boutique. Part of the Cruise 2017 collection. They're the exact same size and interior layout of a Diorama WOC pouch. However it's missing crest front detail, it does come with the Dior logo charm (not pictured but it basically is the usual logo charm in all metal).
> 
> Retail is $1300
> 
> View attachment 3509501
> 
> 
> This one is gorgeous too.
> 
> via IG DiorDaisySung


I really like those pouches with badges. I'm assuming they are part of the Lady Dior or Dior Evening collection based on their D I O R charms.


----------



## zoesassynuo

Was wondering ladies with microcannage Diorama, my friend showed me pictures of her new Ombré Gold Diorama and when it opens the leather on the inside instead of being smooth it is a continuation of the microcannage. Wondering if this is something new and applies to all colour of microcannage bag or only the ombré bags. Cause I think it is so much better with the microcannage on the inside instead of a smooth leather (scratch factor!)


----------



## minimimii

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Very fun bag.  Enjoy her.



Thanks ODEDIHAIMS


----------



## helenhandbag

Just bought my first Diorama, the wallet on chain in beige GHW - what a search it was! Asked in multiple countries and just as I had almost given up and headed to my local Dior boutique to get a Miss Dior pochette...there she was. Next up is the medium size, just debating which colour. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## minimimii

helenhandbag said:


> Just bought my first Diorama, the wallet on chain in beige GHW - what a search it was! Asked in multiple countries and just as I had almost given up and headed to my local Dior boutique to get a Miss Dior pochette...there she was. Next up is the medium size, just debating which colour. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512681



Beautiful colour helenhandbag. The pochette is a good start. It's very pretty


----------



## minimimii

And the gold hardware looks really good with the beige/pink colour of the pochette


----------



## averagejoe

helenhandbag said:


> Just bought my first Diorama, the wallet on chain in beige GHW - what a search it was! Asked in multiple countries and just as I had almost given up and headed to my local Dior boutique to get a Miss Dior pochette...there she was. Next up is the medium size, just debating which colour. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512681


Very pretty in beige with GHW! Congratulations!


----------



## Pinkdoughnut

helenhandbag said:


> Just bought my first Diorama, the wallet on chain in beige GHW - what a search it was! Asked in multiple countries and just as I had almost given up and headed to my local Dior boutique to get a Miss Dior pochette...there she was. Next up is the medium size, just debating which colour. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512681



Beautiful! Does anyone know how much the woc pouch currently is in USD$?


----------



## incoralblue

Pinkdoughnut said:


> Beautiful! Does anyone know how much the woc pouch currently is in USD$?



Diorama WOC pouch is $1350


----------



## Pinkdoughnut

incoralblue said:


> Diorama WOC pouch is $1350


Thank you!


----------



## rikkuex

helenhandbag said:


> Just bought my first Diorama, the wallet on chain in beige GHW - what a search it was! Asked in multiple countries and just as I had almost given up and headed to my local Dior boutique to get a Miss Dior pochette...there she was. Next up is the medium size, just debating which colour. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512681




Beautiful! I have the nude with GHW in medium, love it (but so worried about colour transfer everytime I use it)


----------



## baybay0359

babysunshine said:


> Thanks everyone! To Lavy, This is the woc pouch, it can fit more than imagined. I have tried and am able to put in my phone, keys, charger, lipstick, tissue pouch. But I won't attempt to stash a cardholder in there as I don't want to bend the material too much, so I will use the card slots in there.



Do you know if it can fit more than the Chanel WOC?


----------



## *JJ*

microcannage owners: how is the bag holding up? I saw the black onyx diorama at the boutique today and completely fell in love! I usually have sturdy bags, so I am wondering if the color chips off or if it is very delicate?


----------



## BlueCherry

baybay0359 said:


> Do you know if it can fit more than the Chanel WOC?



Not my question but I saw on IG today helensfashiondiary posted a comparison video with details. You should take a look but she says the Chanel expands more.


----------



## akimoto

My new black grained calf with gold hardware. The hardware is more a champagne gold, it sometimes looks silver! So gorgeous!


----------



## minimimii

akimoto said:


> My new black grained calf with gold hardware. The hardware is more a champagne gold, it sometimes looks silver! So gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3517028



Very nice congrats


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Hi everybody, I am new member here. I purchased the new Diorama Woc Microcannange in onyx black a couple days ago. But I keep thinking should I change it into pink ? I would like to hear your guys opinion. Thank you !


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Pinkdoughnut said:


> Thank you!


Its 1440$ for the pouch and 1140$ for the croissele. 
The microcannage is 1550$ in pouch size


----------



## averagejoe

Pepper2110 said:


> View attachment 3522156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am new member here. I purchased the new Diorama Woc Microcannange in onyx black a couple days ago. But I keep thinking should I change it into pink ? I would like to hear your guys opinion. Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522157


I personally like the gunmetal version a LOT more.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I agree


----------



## Rose_bubbles

averagejoe said:


> I personally like the gunmetal version a LOT more.


Do you mean the one on the right or the left ?


----------



## honey

I would keep the black [emoji177]


----------



## foxyqt

Pepper2110 said:


> View attachment 3522156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am new member here. I purchased the new Diorama Woc Microcannange in onyx black a couple days ago. But I keep thinking should I change it into pink ? I would like to hear your guys opinion. Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522157



please keep the onyx! its stunning!


----------



## michi_chi

Pepper2110 said:


> View attachment 3522156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am new member here. I purchased the new Diorama Woc Microcannange in onyx black a couple days ago. But I keep thinking should I change it into pink ? I would like to hear your guys opinion. Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522157



I love the onyx version, it's beautiful! I agree with everyone that's already commented that you should definitely keep it!


----------



## Harriette

Hi all I am new to the Dior forum. Could I please get some opinions on these wallets? What do you think of the colours? The lady in Dior told me she could also get it for me in blue. What do you all think to the colours? They aren't the woc's they are the long wallets. Thanks =)


----------



## leth88

Pepper2110 said:


> View attachment 3522156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am new member here. I purchased the new Diorama Woc Microcannange in onyx black a couple days ago. But I keep thinking should I change it into pink ? I would like to hear your guys opinion. Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522157



I also got the Pouch in Onyx Black and absolutely love it! 

P.S.: Did you got authenticity cards for it? It's my first time buying Dior's small leather goods and they told me there's none...


----------



## minimimii

Pepper2110 said:


> View attachment 3522156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am new member here. I purchased the new Diorama Woc Microcannange in onyx black a couple days ago. But I keep thinking should I change it into pink ? I would like to hear your guys opinion. Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522157



 the black microcannage looks very nice, You can wear it with jeans or with something dressier for nights out. The pink is pretty too but I prefer the black one. Let us know which we one you end up keeping


----------



## averagejoe

Pepper2110 said:


> Do you mean the one on the right or the left ?


I mean the one on the right. The other one is pink.


----------



## averagejoe

leth88 said:


> I also got the Pouch in Onyx Black and absolutely love it!
> 
> P.S.: Did you got authenticity cards for it? It's my first time buying Dior's small leather goods and they told me there's none...


Small leather goods sometimes come with a thin card that assures quality, but it cannot be filled in. Sometimes they don't come with them at all.


----------



## averagejoe

Harriette said:


> Hi all I am new to the Dior forum. Could I please get some opinions on these wallets? What do you think of the colours? The lady in Dior told me she could also get it for me in blue. What do you all think to the colours? They aren't the woc's they are the long wallets. Thanks =)


Welcome to the Dior forum!

Which colour speaks to you the most? There is a darker and lighter blue if you are considering blue. I think darker colours work better for wallets because they tend to darken from constant handling and dirt from money/bills/cards.


----------



## leth88

averagejoe said:


> Small leather goods sometimes come with a thin card that assures quality, but it cannot be filled in. Sometimes they don't come with them at all.



thank u


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Thank you you guys. 


leth88 said:


> I also got the Pouch in Onyx Black and absolutely love it!
> 
> P.S.: Did you got authenticity cards for it? It's my first time buying Dior's small leather goods and they told me there's none...


I got the authenticity card , its grey. But I think you should be careful with the buckle, its easy to be scratch than other color. Especially when you close it.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Thank you you guys. I will keep the oynx black.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

minimimii said:


> the black microcannage looks very nice, You can wear it with jeans or with something dressier for nights out. The pink is pretty too but I prefer the black one. Let us know which we one you end up keeping


Yes, you r right. Everyone love black. I will keep the black.


----------



## leth88

Pepper2110 said:


> Thank you you guys.
> 
> I got the authenticity card , its grey. But I think you should be careful with the buckle, its easy to be scratch than other color. Especially when you close it.



Yes, it is! mine has also already some scratches 
Can you please post a pic of the authenticity card? Thanks a lot


----------



## Rose_bubbles

averagejoe said:


> I mean the one on the right. The other one is pink.


Thank you. I will keep it


----------



## Rose_bubbles

leth88 said:


> Yes, it is! mine has also already some scratches
> Can you please post a pic of the authenticity card? Thanks a lot


Here is pictures


----------



## leth88

Pepper2110 said:


> Here is pictures



Thank you for the pictures 
But they are only the quality assurance cards, do you also have another one where th SA can fill sth in? Anyways,  thank u, really appreciate that


----------



## michi_chi

leth88 said:


> Thank you for the pictures
> But they are only the quality assurance cards, do you also have another one where th SA can fill sth in? Anyways,  thank u, really appreciate that



@averagejoe has already answered your question previously, please see his response below



averagejoe said:


> Small leather goods sometimes come with a thin card that assures quality, but it cannot be filled in. Sometimes they don't come with them at all.


----------



## leth88

michi_chi said:


> @averagejoe has already answered your question previously, please see his response below



Yes, I saw it, thank you. 
But since Pepper2110 said she has it, I just wanted to ask her once more,so...


----------



## michi_chi

leth88 said:


> Yes, I saw it, thank you.
> But since Pepper2110 said she has it, I just wanted to ask her once more,so...



I understand what you mean, but as @averagejoe explained there's only one card which is the one @Pepper2110 is referring to. It would be quite strange for there to be a quality assurance card and authenticity card with small leather goods. Usually if one is included, this would be an error on the re-seller's part and would have been taken from a bag.


----------



## leth88

michi_chi said:


> I understand what you mean, but as @averagejoe explained there's only one card which is the one @Pepper2110 is referring to. It would be quite strange for there to be a quality assurance card and authenticity card with small leather goods. Usually if one is included, this would be an error on the re-seller's part and would have been taken from a bag.



Ah ok, I understand. Thanks


----------



## minimimii

Good choice it's so pretty and shiny congrats


----------



## leth88

Have to get this one as well after the onyx noir  wish I could get the one in champagne, too


----------



## Buttercup118

helenhandbag said:


> Just bought my first Diorama, the wallet on chain in beige GHW - what a search it was! Asked in multiple countries and just as I had almost given up and headed to my local Dior boutique to get a Miss Dior pochette...there she was. Next up is the medium size, just debating which colour. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512681


This is exactly what I want.


----------



## hellokitty 17

Hello ladies. My husband just got me my first Dior handbag while travelling abroad. It's the diorama in rose gold. I wasn't able to check if this is a new season bag or an old season piece. Also as it's my first Dior handbag. Any advice if I should keep it or return? How does this compare to a Chanel boy. I have a lot of Chanel boy bags and love them. He also picked up a Chanel boy but asked me to just choose one for keeping. Pls advice attaching pictures below


----------



## averagejoe

hellokitty 17 said:


> Hello ladies. My husband just got me my first Dior handbag while travelling abroad. It's the diorama in rose gold. I wasn't able to check if this is a new season bag or an old season piece. Also as it's my first Dior handbag. Any advice if I should keep it or return? How does this compare to a Chanel boy. I have a lot of Chanel boy bags and love them. He also picked up a Chanel boy but asked me to just choose one for keeping. Pls advice attaching pictures below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526656
> View attachment 3526657
> View attachment 3526658


From the pictures, this looks like metallic pink, not rose gold. 

Which bag do you like more? It all depends on which one appeals more to you. But if you already have a few Chanel Boy bags, then maybe keep the Dior for a change.


----------



## BlueCherry

hellokitty 17 said:


> Hello ladies. My husband just got me my first Dior handbag while travelling abroad. It's the diorama in rose gold. I wasn't able to check if this is a new season bag or an old season piece. Also as it's my first Dior handbag. Any advice if I should keep it or return? How does this compare to a Chanel boy. I have a lot of Chanel boy bags and love them. He also picked up a Chanel boy but asked me to just choose one for keeping. Pls advice attaching pictures below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526656
> View attachment 3526657
> View attachment 3526658



I know this is a Dior thread but that boy is very nice indeed [emoji6]. If your others boys are different colours in classic or chevron I would keep the boy.


----------



## Prada Prince

Carried my large Diorama in grained calfskin with champagne hardware with a little Chloe Alphabet charm out for dinner tonight...


----------



## Kristy0316

hellokitty 17 said:


> Hello ladies. My husband just got me my first Dior handbag while travelling abroad. It's the diorama in rose gold. I wasn't able to check if this is a new season bag or an old season piece. Also as it's my first Dior handbag. Any advice if I should keep it or return? How does this compare to a Chanel boy. I have a lot of Chanel boy bags and love them. He also picked up a Chanel boy but asked me to just choose one for keeping. Pls advice attaching pictures below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526656
> View attachment 3526657
> View attachment 3526658




The boy is way too special! Opps it's Dior Thread... But I vote for boy this time


----------



## Gemini123

Hi,
Can someone plz tell me the price of medium diorama at the Heathrow terminal 5 boutique or retail (without Or without VAT) in UK.


----------



## michi_chi

Gemini123 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone plz tell me the price of medium diorama at the Heathrow terminal 5 boutique or retail (without Or without VAT) in UK.



Any information on prices for Dior items are posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-prices-worldwide-chat.691602/page-86#post-30829832


----------



## Domo

Prada Prince said:


> Carried my large Diorama in grained calfskin with champagne hardware with a little Chloe Alphabet charm out for dinner tonight...
> 
> View attachment 3526976


 
Hi , is this bag sold in the U.S. ? I've always wanted a diorama in black with champagne hardware but a while back I was told they are not available in the U.S.


----------



## Prada Prince

Domo said:


> Hi , is this bag sold in the U.S. ? I've always wanted a diorama in black with champagne hardware but a while back I was told they are not available in the U.S.



I'm not sure, I bought this in London.


----------



## agnesman1996

Anyone from Hong Kong can let me know the current price of a medium diorama grained calfskin? Thanks


----------



## sihoonsiyun

agnesman1996 said:


> Anyone from Hong Kong can let me know the current price of a medium diorama grained calfskin? Thanks



Hi dear, if I don't rmb wrong it's retailing at 27,000 hkd. I was there last weekend.[emoji4]


----------



## youngshopper

leth88 said:


> Have to get this one as well after the onyx noir  wish I could get the one in champagne, too



I am looking for this bag! If anyone finds one or has an SA that has one, please contact me!


----------



## youngshopper

Does anybody know if it's still possible to buy the Diorama woc POUCH in Silver micro-cannage?

I live in Australia and went to my local boutique and they only had the connoisseur WOC (which is a lot more rectangular and long/less square). When I asked about the POUCH version (slightly taller and more square) they said Australia never got any and won't receive anymore as they're not available worldwide.

However, the store has told me this before (for other bags) and i end up finding them months later when I go travelling overseas.

Please help! Thank you!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

youngshopper said:


> Does anybody know if it's still possible to buy the Diorama woc POUCH in Silver micro-cannage?
> 
> I live in Australia and went to my local boutique and they only had the connoisseur WOC (which is a lot more rectangular and long/less square). When I asked about the POUCH version (slightly taller and more square) they said Australia never got any and won't receive anymore as they're not available worldwide.
> 
> However, the store has told me this before (for other bags) and i end up finding them months later when I go travelling overseas.
> 
> Please help! Thank you!


I saw this in the Metallic Pink at the Brisbane store two weeks ago and I have been on a long wait list for the silver version too. I was told it was here in Australia but the waitlist is long for it. I live in hope. Only thing that concerns me is that I have seen some have had issues of peeling on the metallic micro-cannage which cannot be repaired and was told it was extremely delicate, so now sure it is a sound investment or not........but looks like it is going to be harder to get than golden hens teeth, so I will just wait and see what happens. Maybe for a WOC calf is better as they do sit closer to the body and rub against clothing.


----------



## Purse esq.

Hello all. I do not have any Dior bags, but I would like to get one for my sister for her birthday. However, I am not near a Dior, so I need some help with sizing. I'm deciding between the WOC and the medium. How do they look on plus size women? Is the chain long enough to go cross body? Also how does the rose poudre color wear? Are you worried with a lot of color transfer? Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Purse esq. said:


> Hello all. I do not have any Dior bags, but I would like to get one for my sister for her birthday. However, I am not near a Dior, so I need some help with sizing. I'm deciding between the WOC and the medium. How do they look on plus size women? Is the chain long enough to go cross body? Also how does the rose poudre color wear? Are you worried with a lot of color transfer? Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks!


I am a curvy girl and the Diorama in medium (I have two) suits me well - but then I do like smaller bags. I also carry a chanel WOC - I think it doesn't matter on your body size it is how you style things. I also have big boobs -  can wear the Dior cross body but I personally prefer this bag on the shoulder. I am so jelly of your sister getting one of these - she will love it. As far as colour transfer - well you do have to be careful with any lighter bag especially if the person wears denim. Hope this helps.


----------



## sea0pal

Hi, I'm planning on getting a medium diorama in navy or black grained calfskin as an everyday bag, please help me decide! I love the navy (or bleu de minuit officially) but am concerned that it will be quite difficult to match with many outfits, esp. Lighter clothes in the spring/summer seasons.Thx a whole bunch! X


----------



## BlueCherry

sea0pal said:


> Hi, I'm planning on getting a medium diorama in navy or black grained calfskin as an everyday bag, please help me decide! I love the navy (or bleu de minuit officially) but am concerned that it will be quite difficult to match with many outfits, esp. Lighter clothes in the spring/summer seasons.Thx a whole bunch! X



The grey goes with most outfits and is definitely and all year round colour [emoji4]


----------



## Angelian

sea0pal said:


> Hi, I'm planning on getting a medium diorama in navy or black grained calfskin as an everyday bag, please help me decide! I love the navy (or bleu de minuit officially) but am concerned that it will be quite difficult to match with many outfits, esp. Lighter clothes in the spring/summer seasons.Thx a whole bunch! X



Hi, I own the medium Diorama in Bleu de Minuit and I love this color, very versatile! With my wardrobe (lots of color during spring/summer and a lot of dark blue, black and grey in the winter) it's absolutely perfect, haven't found an outfit yet that I can't pair with this bag. Blue is definitely my neutral. I also would never describe this bag as navy, in my opinion it's a brighter shade of blue, more a pop of color, it really stands out. I bought this bag just a few days before I went on my holiday to the Côte d'Azur (end of July, early August) and wore it out every single night for dinner and during some daytime trips. No problem at all with my mostly light-colored outfits (white, light blue, yellow, grey). If you are a lover of blue, like I am, this could be the perfect color for you. However, if you find it difficult to incorporate blue in your wardrobe, blue is not your neutral and you should maybe opt for the black. Good luck deciding! And please reveal your purchase with us!


----------



## sea0pal

Angelian said:


> Hi, I own the medium Diorama in Bleu de Minuit and I love this color, very versatile! With my wardrobe (lots of color during spring/summer and a lot of dark blue, black and grey in the winter) it's absolutely perfect, haven't found an outfit yet that I can't pair with this bag. Blue is definitely my neutral. I also would never describe this bag as navy, in my opinion it's a brighter shade of blue, more a pop of color, it really stands out. I bought this bag just a few days before I went on my holiday to the Côte d'Azur (end of July, early August) and wore it out every single night for dinner and during some daytime trips. No problem at all with my mostly light-colored outfits (white, light blue, yellow, grey). If you are a lover of blue, like I am, this could be the perfect color for you. However, if you find it difficult to incorporate blue in your wardrobe, blue is not your neutral and you should maybe opt for the black. Good luck deciding! And please reveal your purchase with us!



Thanks for sharing your experience with the Blue! This is very helpful, I also wear a lot of blues/greys/blacks in winter and lighter colours in general in spring/summer so this sounds ideal...do you have any modelling pics online? Would love to see them if possible While I browsed through this thread, I saw some people's photos of the metallic blue w/ microcannage that immediately caught my eye, it looks absolutely stunning! I don't know if this is still in stock because some of the pictures were from last year, but I will ask to see both blues (metallic & calfskin) if they're available (I know the calfskin definitely is) and make a decision....the black has definitely been ditched;P  Many thanks again, I will post once I make my purchase


----------



## Angelian

sea0pal said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with the Blue! This is very helpful, I also wear a lot of blues/greys/blacks in winter and lighter colours in general in spring/summer so this sounds ideal...do you have any modelling pics online? Would love to see them if possible While I browsed through this thread, I saw some people's photos of the metallic blue w/ microcannage that immediately caught my eye, it looks absolutely stunning! I don't know if this is still in stock because some of the pictures were from last year, but I will ask to see both blues (metallic & calfskin) if they're available (I know the calfskin definitely is) and make a decision....the black has definitely been ditched;P  Many thanks again, I will post once I make my purchase



You're very welcome, a pleasure to help! I don't have any modelling pics, but here is a link to my reveal with several pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...rama-with-a-little-bit-of-h-thrown-in.948735/
There is also a Diorama-thread in the Dior Reference Library with pictures only, should include a lot of modelling pics too! The metallic blue microcannage is indeed stunning, however it is from a previous season (SS 15) and I believe it was really popular, so the chances of getting that one are pretty slim. Good choice on ditching the black. Of course it is beautiful too, but Dior has such gorgeous colors. Looking forward to your reveal! 
Edit: I almost forgot I had a mod pic from when I first spotted it in the boutique, here you go:


----------



## Purse esq.

Thank you Luv is Louis. That is very helpful!


----------



## Purse esq.

Luv iz Louis said:


> I am a curvy girl and the Diorama in medium (I have two) suits me well - but then I do like smaller bags. I also carry a chanel WOC - I think it doesn't matter on your body size it is how you style things. I also have big boobs -  can wear the Dior cross body but I personally prefer this bag on the shoulder. I am so jelly of your sister getting one of these - she will love it. As far as colour transfer - well you do have to be careful with any lighter bag especially if the person wears denim. Hope this helps.



Thank you! That is very helpful!


----------



## diamondholic

I read that the metallic dioramas are peeling. Is that just silver and gold?  What about the new gun metal that's almost black? Does that peel too?  And how does the clasp last?  I don't like the magnetic closure. I would think that weakens over time. can some people chime in on how it wears over time?  SHould I get the regular leather one? Thanks


----------



## Luv iz Louis

diamondholic said:


> I read that the metallic dioramas are peeling. Is that just silver and gold?  What about the new gun metal that's almost black? Does that peel too?  And how does the clasp last?  I don't like the magnetic closure. I would think that weakens over time. can some people chime in on how it wears over time?  SHould I get the regular leather one? Thanks


I was going to buy the Metallic Diorama in Silver and my SA told me it is very delicate and to think of it like an exotic as it cannot ever be repaired so meant for special occaision only - so I decided I will save for something else instead. I have two dioramas and never have any problems with the clasp, I love it and I am sure that is something that could be repaired if it was ever needed.


----------



## Bonniediep

Hi guys,
So I just bought the diorama in grey the other day, but I've been thinking about exchanging it for another color. I can't decide between the grey or the navy blue. I want to be able to use it for casual every day bag and as a going out bag as well. I wear a lot of dark colors in the winter and I feel like the grey is kinda too light to go with the darks? Maybe if it was in a darker grey.. Can someone please help me pick a color?! Thanks!!


----------



## michi_chi

Bonniediep said:


> Hi guys,
> So I just bought the diorama in grey the other day, but I've been thinking about exchanging it for another color. I can't decide between the grey or the navy blue. I want to be able to use it for casual every day bag and as a going out bag as well. I wear a lot of dark colors in the winter and I feel like the grey is kinda too light to go with the darks? Maybe if it was in a darker grey.. Can someone please help me pick a color?! Thanks!!



Personally I love the grey! if you're going to buy a bag you want it to stand out. Wearing a lot of dark colours, you'll want the bag to contrast and not blend in. Grey will also be a great colour for summer and I prefer lighter colours for winter. Navy is quite a strong jewel tone (sapphire) blue but it'll depend on which colour you prefer, if you want it to stand out or complement the colours of your wardrobe?


----------



## Buttercup118

Bonniediep said:


> Hi guys,
> So I just bought the diorama in grey the other day, but I've been thinking about exchanging it for another color. I can't decide between the grey or the navy blue. I want to be able to use it for casual every day bag and as a going out bag as well. I wear a lot of dark colors in the winter and I feel like the grey is kinda too light to go with the darks? Maybe if it was in a darker grey.. Can someone please help me pick a color?! Thanks!!


Grey is perfect!! Congrats!


----------



## rk4265

Has anyone seen this diorama phone case in USA? Anyone know the price


----------



## averagejoe

Bonniediep said:


> Hi guys,
> So I just bought the diorama in grey the other day, but I've been thinking about exchanging it for another color. I can't decide between the grey or the navy blue. I want to be able to use it for casual every day bag and as a going out bag as well. I wear a lot of dark colors in the winter and I feel like the grey is kinda too light to go with the darks? Maybe if it was in a darker grey.. Can someone please help me pick a color?! Thanks!!


The grey is nice but somehow I think the blue will appeal more to you. I suggest exchanging for the blue. Not that the grey won't go with your outfits, but the blue is supremely versatile, and it's darker colour will be easier to maintain.


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Has anyone seen this diorama phone case in USA? Anyone know the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546311


I don't know the price but it looks so functional with the chain, almost like a handbag!


----------



## blackbedjeans

Is Diorama baby pouch and Diorama WOC the same?


----------



## Havanese 28

rk4265 said:


> Has anyone seen this diorama phone case in USA? Anyone know the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546311


A SA from NYC just sent me pics and a text letting me know he has it.  They are 5 to a store and going fast as per his text.  They are $670.00 USD


----------



## mousdioufe

Hi, yes it is available in the US.


----------



## mousdioufe

youngshopper said:


> I am looking for this bag! If anyone finds one or has an SA that has one, please contact me!


Hi, yes it is available in the US. 


Domo said:


> Hi , is this bag sold in the U.S. ? I've always wanted a diorama in black with champagne hardware but a while back I was told they are not available in the U.S.


Hi I can help if needed. I work for the house.


----------



## blackbedjeans

sharing my diorama baby pouch I got last weekend. it's so cute in real!


----------



## raspberrypink

blackbedjeans said:


> sharing my diorama baby pouch I got last weekend. it's so cute in real!


Aw.... it's gorgeous and cute! Can a Samsung note 5 or iPhone 7 plus fit in?


----------



## Real Authentication

Love this bag!! And so beautiful in silver - congrats sweetie!


----------



## Sandi.el

Bonniediep said:


> Hi guys,
> So I just bought the diorama in grey the other day, but I've been thinking about exchanging it for another color. I can't decide between the grey or the navy blue. I want to be able to use it for casual every day bag and as a going out bag as well. I wear a lot of dark colors in the winter and I feel like the grey is kinda too light to go with the darks? Maybe if it was in a darker grey.. Can someone please help me pick a color?! Thanks!!



I personally think the blue would be great year round and a great night time piece. It'll stand out no matter what you wear. Even if you're wearing a coloured outfit, the blue would striking enough to be a colour pop piece. And if you were to wear muted tones or monochromatic outfits the blue would again stand out.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

rk4265 said:


> Has anyone seen this diorama phone case in USA? Anyone know the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546311



I just bought it in Dubai. They only received 2 in store. The price was 1500 dirhams (around $410)


----------



## raspberrypink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just bought it in Dubai. They only received 2 in store. The price was 1500 dirhams (around $410)
> 
> View attachment 3551853
> View attachment 3551854
> View attachment 3551855


It's so cute! Lucky you to be able to score one!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just bought it in Dubai. They only received 2 in store. The price was 1500 dirhams (around $410)
> 
> View attachment 3551853
> View attachment 3551854
> View attachment 3551855


Such a fun phone case. I love how it has a strap.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Yes, very cute. As for the cons, the leather is very thick so, if you are using fingerprint identification, this may be a problem - the thickness of the leather just doesn't allow you press your thumb firmly on the button. Same thing with using the virtual keyboard - pressing the buttons on each side may be a problem. But i still love it )


----------



## Rheajayde

youngshopper said:


> Does anybody know if it's still possible to buy the Diorama woc POUCH in Silver micro-cannage?
> 
> I live in Australia and went to my local boutique and they only had the connoisseur WOC (which is a lot more rectangular and long/less square). When I asked about the POUCH version (slightly taller and more square) they said Australia never got any and won't receive anymore as they're not available worldwide.
> 
> However, the store has told me this before (for other bags) and i end up finding them months later when I go travelling overseas.
> 
> Please help! Thank you!



I bought one today from Paris!
Not sure about Australia sorry. I also was looking for the silver for a LONG time and I went in to ask and voila they had it! I was amazed lol. She reserved it for me while I browsed elsewhere but I couldnt stop thinking about it so I went back and it's now mine!
They also had a champagne gold colour, as well as the onyx in the micro cannage - received this morning! Attaching pics. I'm 5"9 for reference.
The champagne/gold is gorgeous too but I think that its not as easy to associate and I was lusting over the silver so long I decided to go with gut over impulse! I hope I made the right choice as looking at the pics again now, the champagne is also TDF! But I can't have both, I have an extensive colection of SLGs so I can't justify it! What do you all think?





Ideally I wanted the mini pouch but the SA said actually an iphone doesn't fit inside it?! Not sure if that is true or not?


----------



## averagejoe

Rheajayde said:


> I bought one today from Paris!
> Not sure about Australia sorry. I also was looking for the silver for a LONG time and I went in to ask and voila they had it! I was amazed lol. She reserved it for me while I browsed elsewhere but I couldnt stop thinking about it so I went back and it's now mine!
> They also had a champagne gold colour, as well as the onyx in the micro cannage - received this morning! Attaching pics. I'm 5"9 for reference.
> The champagne/gold is gorgeous too but I think that its not as easy to associate and I was lusting over the silver so long I decided to go with gut over impulse! I hope I made the right choice as looking at the pics again now, the champagne is also TDF! But I can't have both, I have an extensive colection of SLGs so I can't justify it! What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3560888
> View attachment 3560889
> 
> 
> Ideally I wanted the mini pouch but the SA said actually an iphone doesn't fit inside it?! Not sure if that is true or not?


Congratulations! I think you made the right choice by going with what you wanted originally. You'll be thinking about it if you chose the gold instead.

Not sure if the baby pouch fits the iPhone, but I remember reading somewhere on this forum that it doesn't. Hopefully another member can confirm.


----------



## Rheajayde

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I think you made the right choice by going with what you wanted originally. You'll be thinking about it if you chose the gold instead.
> 
> Not sure if the baby pouch fits the iPhone, but I remember reading somewhere on this forum that it doesn't. Hopefully another member can confirm.



Because there is the teeny tiny baby pouch, which they had in stock and definitely does NOT fit an iphone (just like a card holder) and then I've seen pics of one slightly larger, but still smaller than the WOC, which I think it the one I wanted originally. The SA said that it doesn't fit an iphone but hey she might have just wanted to make the sale! 

Thanks! The SA said the champagne was better for my skin tone and hair colour, but I just felt it didn't go as well with black/grey, which is what I wear a lot of, including burgundy and navy. The silver just popped more I felt and it IS what I had my heart set on for ages.. My Pinterest wishlist is proof! lol


----------



## misamisa123

Hi everyone, 
I have never own a Dior bag before and i really like the Dior Diorama bag in size medium metallic silver. 
Can you guys tell me is the bag easy to find? 
Or is like Chanel classic and boy? 
I live in Norway and there is no Dior shop here. So i was thinking to travel to London or Paris i january 25-26. But afraid no shop has it  
Do you guys know og we can reserved tje bag?

Can some one please tell Me the price AS well?
Thanks so much !


----------



## Rheajayde

They have the silver in medium in Paris. I've seen it in several shops over the past few weeks


----------



## Rheajayde

I believe it was 2700/2900€ ?


----------



## misamisa123

Rheajayde said:


> I believe it was 2700/2900€ ?


Å thanks alot


----------



## flirtsy

seen it all over london too


----------



## misamisa123

flirtsy said:


> seen it all over london too


Thanks for Reply!  i think IT will be London then


----------



## averagejoe

misamisa123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have never own a Dior bag before and i really like the Dior Diorama bag in size medium metallic silver.
> Can you guys tell me is the bag easy to find?
> Or is like Chanel classic and boy?
> I live in Norway and there is no Dior shop here. So i was thinking to travel to London or Paris i january 25-26. But afraid no shop has it
> Do you guys know og we can reserved tje bag?
> 
> Can some one please tell Me the price AS well?
> Thanks so much !


There was a while when the bag was very hard to find (more like last year). Now, I see the silver in the Toronto boutiques.


----------



## leth88

Rheajayde said:


> I bought one today from Paris!
> Not sure about Australia sorry. I also was looking for the silver for a LONG time and I went in to ask and voila they had it! I was amazed lol. She reserved it for me while I browsed elsewhere but I couldnt stop thinking about it so I went back and it's now mine!
> They also had a champagne gold colour, as well as the onyx in the micro cannage - received this morning! Attaching pics. I'm 5"9 for reference.
> The champagne/gold is gorgeous too but I think that its not as easy to associate and I was lusting over the silver so long I decided to go with gut over impulse! I hope I made the right choice as looking at the pics again now, the champagne is also TDF! But I can't have both, I have an extensive colection of SLGs so I can't justify it! What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3560888
> View attachment 3560889
> 
> 
> Ideally I wanted the mini pouch but the SA said actually an iphone doesn't fit inside it?! Not sure if that is true or not?





OMG, the champagne one looks so lovely  Wish I could fly over to Paris right now to get it 
Congratulations to your silver one, looks amazing on you


----------



## leth88

got this one  I somehow fell in love with the micro cannage pattern lately


----------



## averagejoe

leth88 said:


> got this one  I somehow fell in love with the micro cannage pattern lately
> View attachment 3562505


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Gemini123

Just got my first Diorama from London Heathrow. So excited I was eyeing it for a year now . Anyway here it is  ... the color is fuschia red. It looks red with a shade of raspberry. Very unique red. It's in smooth lamb skin so I have to be careful but the leather feels so luxurious. Pic is not that great I will post more to show the true color.


----------



## flirtsy

question for anyone who has WOC in micro canage silver...is it really hard to get hold of? i decided i want this but everywhere in london it's sold out..is it a new bag, is that why??


----------



## cruz_andmama

Does anyone from Australia know how much the Diorama bag in grained leather costs? Is it hard to buy a black one?


----------



## averagejoe

Gemini123 said:


> Just got my first Diorama from London Heathrow. So excited I was eyeing it for a year now . Anyway here it is  ... the color is fuschia red. It looks red with a shade of raspberry. Very unique red. It's in smooth lamb skin so I have to be careful but the leather feels so luxurious. Pic is not that great I will post more to show the true color.


Congratulations! Awaiting your new pictures of your beauty.


----------



## Angelian

flirtsy said:


> question for anyone who has WOC in micro canage silver...is it really hard to get hold of? i decided i want this but everywhere in london it's sold out..is it a new bag, is that why??



Hi, do you mean this one? 


It's available online in the UK. It's not that new a bag, my mom wanted to buy it about a year ago I believe and it wasn't available anymore, but they have been put back into production. Was in the Amsterdam boutique just before Christmas and they had it as well. So if you don't like buying it online, maybe you can request to have it transferred to London? Good luck.


----------



## averagejoe

flirtsy said:


> question for anyone who has WOC in micro canage silver...is it really hard to get hold of? i decided i want this but everywhere in london it's sold out..is it a new bag, is that why??





Angelian said:


> Hi, do you mean this one?
> View attachment 3564255
> 
> It's available online in the UK. It's not that new a bag, my mom wanted to buy it about a year ago I believe and it wasn't available anymore, but they have been put back into production. Was in the Amsterdam boutique just before Christmas and they had it as well. So if you don't like buying it online, maybe you can request to have it transferred to London? Good luck.



I think @flirtsy means this one:


----------



## phanw

cruz_andmama said:


> Does anyone from Australia know how much the Diorama bag in grained leather costs? Is it hard to buy a black one?


 
A small costs $4300 and a medium costs $4900  And if you're after the black with silver hardware, then that is part of their classic line so shouldn't be difficult to source.


----------



## Angelian

averagejoe said:


> I think @flirtsy means this one:



Oh yes of course, thank you AJ! Sorry about the confusion guys, just now noticed the question was posted in a Diorama thread!


----------



## flirtsy

^ yep i mean the one *averagejoe* posted

i am on 5 different waiting lists for it but didn't get a call yet..


----------



## averagejoe

flirtsy said:


> ^ yep i mean the one *averagejoe* posted
> 
> i am on 5 different waiting lists for it but didn't get a call yet..


Being a popular item, it should be back in stock soon.


----------



## cruz_andmama

phanw said:


> A small costs $4300 and a medium costs $4900  And if you're after the black with silver hardware, then that is part of their classic line so shouldn't be difficult to source.



Thanks phanw.
I was contemplating on whether to buy another Chanel or Dior but I wasn't expecting it to be that pricey


----------



## Luv iz Louis

cruz_andmama said:


> Does anyone from Australia know how much the Diorama bag in grained leather costs? Is it hard to buy a black one?


Actually the small Diorama is $4,600 in Australia (checked today myself in the boutique) and the Medium is $4,900. 
the quality is amazing though and service so much better than Chanel too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Love this.  Maria Grazia's take on the Diorama. Source: Bagaholicboy IG.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

OneMoreDay said:


> Love this.  Maria Grazia's take on the Diorama. Source: Bagaholicboy IG.
> View attachment 3570257


Yeah that is super wild love it


----------



## candiesgirl408

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just bought it in Dubai. They only received 2 in store. The price was 1500 dirhams (around $410)
> 
> View attachment 3551853
> View attachment 3551854
> View attachment 3551855



Oh my goodness! WHAT A CUTIE!!! That would be perfect for me during crowded nights at a bar. I'd never lose my phone. I won't need to carry a wallet... why carry a bag and get ran into when your SO has pockets and you can carry the main essential: your phone in style! [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Baghera

Loving this Dior Diorama...and greatly tempted to get it from HG bags as there will be an additional 20%.  The 20% is a substantial amount to me but I am not too sure if saving the 20% is worth it vs. the peace of mind of getting the Diorama from a Dior boutique...


----------



## averagejoe

Baghera said:


> Loving this Dior Diorama...and greatly tempted to get it from HG bags as there will be an additional 20%.  The 20% is a substantial amount to me but I am not too sure if saving the 20% is worth it vs. the peace of mind of getting the Diorama from a Dior boutique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578526


20% is a good deal for the Diorama, but personally for this level of discount, I rather pay the full price and get the warranty as well as the full service to go with the bag. It will also be exactly the Diorama style you want rather than the one on ******, which is great but there aren't a lot of options to choose from there.

However, if they offer a layaway (which is a great option to make an expensive bag easier to stomach), then 20% off plus layaway sounds like a good combination.


----------



## Baghera

averagejoe said:


> 20% is a good deal for the Diorama, but personally for this level of discount, I rather pay the full price and get the warranty as well as the full service to go with the bag. It will also be exactly the Diorama style you want rather than the one on ******, which is great but there aren't a lot of options to choose from there.
> 
> However, if they offer a layaway (which is a great option to make an expensive bag easier to stomach), then 20% off plus layaway sounds like a good combination.



Thanks!  Happy I could always count on your Dior wisdom


----------



## flirtsy

i have a silver WOC micro carnage  on hold for me !!! the thing is, guys, i am slightly wondering if i want to get a gg marmont mini in black (or velvet) instead...what do you think? its only waiting for me until tonight


----------



## Diorlvlover

OneMoreDay said:


> Love this.  Maria Grazia's take on the Diorama. Source: Bagaholicboy IG.
> View attachment 3570257



This is gorgeous. Any idea how much does this baby cost?


----------



## Diorlvlover

OneMoreDay said:


> Love this.  Maria Grazia's take on the Diorama. Source: Bagaholicboy IG.
> View attachment 3570257



This is gorgeous. Any idea how much does this baby cost?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

My new Diorama in Small Size (pic from my IG account)


----------



## Diorlvlover

Luv iz Louis said:


> My new Diorama in Small Size (pic from my IG account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583153


That red is gorgeous! Post mod shots please!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Diorlvlover said:


> That red is gorgeous! Post mod shots please!


I dont usually do mod shots but shall see how I go on the weekend when I take her out - hehe - and maybe post some for you then xxx


----------



## Diorlvlover

Luv iz Louis said:


> I dont usually do mod shots but shall see how I go on the weekend when I take her out - hehe - and maybe post some for you then xxx


Looking forward to it - I can't get over how perfect that red is!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Diorlvlover said:


> Looking forward to it - I can't get over how perfect that red is!


Thank you xxx
 I originally fell in love with her in February 2016 when I saw her in Sydney then I brought the black Diorama instead then the Blush Pink one (Blush not Poudre) but I kept the photo of this red Diorama on my desktop all these months. Then I thought I already had two Diorama maybe I should get a Chanel Boy in Red instead? But the Chanel Reds are all brown undertone in comparison and I love the shiny chain on the dioramas and I just could not take my eyes off this one. It is a true rich red and this photo is very accurate to the true colour. Oh well - my other two Dioramas are medium sized and this is the small, so at least that is a little variation in my collection right? hehe. This one was purchased in Brisbane and my lovely SA hunted down the perfect one for me. Dior service is the BEST !!


----------



## raspberrypink

Luv iz Louis said:


> My new Diorama in Small Size (pic from my IG account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583153


It's such a beautiful red! And it goes so well with the design of the diorama. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]Congrats !


----------



## Bijouxlady

Luv iz Louis said:


> My new Diorama in Small Size (pic from my IG account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583153


Ooh lala!! I really love your RED Diorama! I am seriously considering one in a med but also kind of want the Red LD.  How much can you get in yours??


----------



## Luv iz Louis

raspberrypink said:


> It's such a beautiful red! And it goes so well with the design of the diorama. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]Congrats !


Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Bijouxlady said:


> Ooh lala!! I really love your RED Diorama! I am seriously considering one in a med but also kind of want the Red LD.  How much can you get in yours??


I usually pack pretty light, but I can get a card case, sunglasses in a case, small makeup bag, keys and the usual things. I also want to save for a LD too - but the Diorama is very easy to use and I like the opening, not sure how I am going to deal with the LD opening.........


----------



## Angelian

Luv iz Louis said:


> My new Diorama in Small Size (pic from my IG account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583153



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Luv iz Louis said:


> I usually pack pretty light, but I can get a card case, sunglasses in a case, small makeup bag, keys and the usual things. I also want to save for a LD too - but the Diorama is very easy to use and I like the opening, not sure how I am going to deal with the LD opening.........


My concern is the other way around. Mine is getting in & out of the Diorama. I'm use to the openness and easy access of the LD.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Angelian said:


> Beautiful, congrats!



Thank you xx



Bijouxlady said:


> My concern is the other way around. Mine is getting in & out of the Diorama. I'm use to the openness and easy access of the LD.



Oh I feel the opening is very tight on the LD - but I am going to give it a go (hehe)


----------



## luxfun

Hi everyone! Newbie on the forum here and need your help. I just saw the bright white diorama in this pic and absolutely fell in love. It's the small size with grained calfskin. I especially love that it comes with shiny silver hardware, gives it a very modern look.

Here is my dilemma. I've never had a bright white bag before, do you guys find it is an easy color to match with outfits? I'm in nyc, so am usually in blacks, grey and navy colors and often in dark jeans. I've been trying to come up with outfits in my head to justify the purchase, but other than white clothing, I can't picture a super bright white bag with much else and I would hate the bag to become a closet-dweller! 

For reference I have plenty of dark colored bags, including the gunmetal micro cannage diorama, and I have a cream Celine box bag with gold hardware that works with creams and camels etc.


----------



## averagejoe

suzis said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie on the forum here and need your help. I just saw the bright white diorama in this pic and absolutely fell in love. It's the small size with grained calfskin. I especially love that it comes with shiny silver hardware, gives it a very modern look.
> 
> Here is my dilemma. I've never had a bright white bag before, do you guys find it is an easy color to match with outfits? I'm in nyc, so am usually in blacks, grey and navy colors and often in dark jeans. I've been trying to come up with outfits in my head to justify the purchase, but other than white clothing, I can't picture a super bright white bag with much else and I would hate the bag to become a closet-dweller!
> 
> For reference I have plenty of dark colored bags, including the gunmetal micro cannage diorama, and I have a cream Celine box bag with gold hardware that works with creams and camels etc.


Since the bright white really caught your eye, then I think you should get it. It may be hard to keep clean but it will really stand out.


----------



## luxfun

Thanks averagejoe!! As an aside, your advice to others was so helpful to me back when I was deciding which diorama microcannage to get. So thx for that too!


----------



## mikimoto007

Just wondering, I am thinking about the diorama in grey. Does anyone know how the back of the bag wears? Just thinking about it, I imagine it swings back and forth on your shoulder and constantly rubs  against your clothing, so I wonder if the raised parts at the back get damaged easily?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

mikimoto007 said:


> Just wondering, I am thinking about the diorama in grey. Does anyone know how the back of the bag wears? Just thinking about it, I imagine it swings back and forth on your shoulder and constantly rubs  against your clothing, so I wonder if the raised parts at the back get damaged easily?



Mine are all in calf and I have not noticed any issues, did not even think about that, but I guess same could be said for any bag? I love the Diorama especially in calf as I find it is very durable and pretty much worry free. Just lighter colours to be careful of colour transfer but that again is an issue with any bag. xx


----------



## mikimoto007

Luv iz Louis said:


> Mine are all in calf and I have not noticed any issues, did not even think about that, but I guess same could be said for any bag? I love the Diorama especially in calf as I find it is very durable and pretty much worry free. Just lighter colours to be careful of colour transfer but that again is an issue with any bag. xx



That's exactly what I wanted to hear! I guess the back of most bags are flat, so the rubbing isn't an issue, but the Diorama has slightly raised parts. Happy to hear that you are finding it worry free, for me it's really important that I dont worry about my bags. I only want to enjoy them not constantly baby them.


----------



## Bee-licious

honeymania said:


> I am a die hard Chanel fan but I couldnt resist these beauties.



What type of leather is the coppery rose one? It's beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

Bee-licious said:


> What type of leather is the coppery rose one? It's beautiful!


You mean the one that looks like it has a "cracked" relief? It is metallic ceramic-effect deerskin.

The other one is perforated metallic micro-Cannage calfskin.


----------



## minami

ladyleia said:


> View attachment 3457255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i've gotten this yesterday!!! Major loveeeee for this Champagne piece. So yummy, isn't it?



Ooh I really love this! Thinking of getting this in rose gold...how's the metallic leather holding up? [emoji8] thanks so much [emoji16]


----------



## Mija1983

Could any of you lovely people let me know what the price of the small calfskin diorama is in US prices and the price for the medium size as well? I can't seem to find the prices for the US anywhere!! I would appreciate it so much and thank you in advance.


----------



## bernardett

I just got this Diorama WOC pouch in metallic crackled leather. I had been wanting this pouch for such a long time but it was always sold out on the website. When it came back online I made an order right away. Since I don't have a Dior boutique where I live I had never seen the pouch in real life before I ordered it. It just arrived and its so beautiful but my first impression is that the leather is very delicate and will be very high maintenance. Will it peel? Does anyone have experience with this leather? I don't know what to do ... I love it but if it will peel I can't keep it. Any help is very appreciated.


----------



## Jip9999

Popped down to the Dior store yesterday whilst the hubby was distracted and managed to score this Diorama WOC! 





Was looking for an evening clutch for the longest time but was convinced by the Dior sales lady that I can use this instead!  Lovely!
And the hubby commented that he can't leave me alone for one sec!


----------



## Angelian

Jip9999 said:


> Popped down to the Dior store yesterday whilst the hubby was distracted and managed to score this Diorama WOC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking for an evening clutch for the longest time but was convinced by the Dior sales lady that I can use this instead!  Lovely!
> And the hubby commented that he can't leave me alone for one sec!



How beautiful, congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

Jip9999 said:


> Popped down to the Dior store yesterday whilst the hubby was distracted and managed to score this Diorama WOC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking for an evening clutch for the longest time but was convinced by the Dior sales lady that I can use this instead!  Lovely!
> And the hubby commented that he can't leave me alone for one sec!


I love it! Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## Jip9999

Forgot to add that when I was in the store, I spotted this heavenly 2 tone python Diorama 





I absolutely love it but my hubby reminded me that I already do have a gold Diorever and told me to wait for another colour instead. But this is so beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

Jip9999 said:


> Forgot to add that when I was in the store, I spotted this heavenly 2 tone python Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love it but my hubby reminded me that I already do have a gold Diorever and told me to wait for another colour instead. But this is so beautiful!


Oh my goodness this is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jip9999

averagejoe said:


> Oh my goodness this is beautiful!!!



Yes, it is jaw-dropping!


----------



## Domo

Jip9999 said:


> Forgot to add that when I was in the store, I spotted this heavenly 2 tone python Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love it but my hubby reminded me that I already do have a gold Diorever and told me to wait for another colour instead. But this is so beautiful!



Do you know the price of this bag?


----------



## Jip9999

Domo said:


> Do you know the price of this bag?



Yes, it is retailing at SGD8,800.


----------



## evangeline05

Jip9999 said:


> Forgot to add that when I was in the store, I spotted this heavenly 2 tone python Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love it but my hubby reminded me that I already do have a gold Diorever and told me to wait for another colour instead. But this is so beautiful!



Wow this is soooo gorgeous! Would you happen to know if there's a single gold tone python Diorama? This is the medium right?


----------



## Jip9999

evangeline05 said:


> Wow this is soooo gorgeous! Would you happen to know if there's a single gold tone python Diorama? This is the medium right?


I did not see any other gold tone python being displayed, only this beauty, unfortunately. Just took a snap here




Told the hubby that this gold is of a different gold than my gold diorever in the background but he wasn't convinced!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hmm, are Diorama satchels part of the permanent collection?


----------



## incoralblue

OneMoreDay said:


> Hmm, are Diorama satchels part of the permanent collection?



I haven't seen any new ones since they debuted last Fall.


----------



## incoralblue




----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3593424
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593427


Wow! I love the colours and the python!


----------



## Bee-licious

I am officially obsessed with the Diorama!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I love the colours and the python!



Do you think the onyx micro cannage will have durability issues like the metallics?


----------



## averagejoe

Bee-licious said:


> Do you think the onyx micro cannage will have durability issues like the metallics?


I suspect so, as the material is the same. 

But with care, the bag should look new and beautiful for a long time.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

I thought I would post a pic of my "Diorama Sisters" from my Instagram account. The Black and Blush Pink (it is not Rose Poudre) are both Medium size, the red is the small size. I went for the red in the small size as I thought it was such a high impact colour that the small size made it look cuter. 
The small size holds a little more than a Chanel Rectangle mini.
The Blush Pink was very limited in Australia and I was lucky to get the one & only that came in to my local boutique  - it is so pretty, almost looks lilac at times.
Happy to have these all in my collection, I think the most easy to use bag ever & I am thinking a new classic.


----------



## averagejoe

Luv iz Louis said:


> I thought I would post a pic of my "Diorama Sisters" from my Instagram account. The Black and Blush Pink (it is not Rose Poudre) are both Medium size, the red is the small size. I went for the red in the small size as I thought it was such a high impact colour that the small size made it look cuter.
> The small size holds a little more than a Chanel Rectangle mini.
> The Blush Pink was very limited in Australia and I was lucky to get the one & only that came in to my local boutique  - it is so pretty, almost looks lilac at times.
> Happy to have these all in my collection, I think the most easy to use bag ever & I am thinking a new classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594609


Your three Diorama sisters are so chic!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

averagejoe said:


> Your three Diorama sisters are so chic!


Awwww thank you - and two best things are: (1) they dont fight and (2) none of them are ugly step sisters !! - all are Cinderellas !!
xxxx


----------



## Bijouxlady

Luv iz Louis said:


> I thought I would post a pic of my "Diorama Sisters" from my Instagram account. The Black and Blush Pink (it is not Rose Poudre) are both Medium size, the red is the small size. I went for the red in the small size as I thought it was such a high impact colour that the small size made it look cuter.
> The small size holds a little more than a Chanel Rectangle mini.
> The Blush Pink was very limited in Australia and I was lucky to get the one & only that came in to my local boutique  - it is so pretty, almost looks lilac at times.
> Happy to have these all in my collection, I think the most easy to use bag ever & I am thinking a new classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594609


Your comments & pics have made me want to try a Diorama! Love the RED!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Bijouxlady said:


> Your comments & pics have made me want to try a Diorama! Love the RED!


Oh yes, try one - every colour is eye candy !!!!!!!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I love the colours and the python!



It's from the Fall 2015 RTW Collection - when Raf was still at Dior. Here's a few more from that collection.


----------



## BagLady468

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3593424
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593427


I saw this at my Saks Today! Beautiful.


----------



## shup

Finst time posting here and never bought dior either, but kind of fell in love with the color and how light and easy the diorama was when I swung by the boutique yesterday. I love the silver canage but am pretty careless and can't afford to damage a luxury item (or exp. Crazy peeling). I did see this silver embossed leather with gold hardware in small? It's the same leather as the silver/gold mini lady dior with pins. Anyone have experience with wear on that type of dior leather? I am so worried about the metallic peeling or edge peeling now after doing some forum reading!!


----------



## averagejoe

shup said:


> Finst time posting here and never bought dior either, but kind of fell in love with the color and how light and easy the diorama was when I swung by the boutique yesterday. I love the silver canage but am pretty careless and can't afford to damage a luxury item (or exp. Crazy peeling). I did see this silver embossed leather with gold hardware in small? It's the same leather as the silver/gold mini lady dior with pins. Anyone have experience with wear on that type of dior leather? I am so worried about the metallic peeling or edge peeling now after doing some forum reading!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594978


I don't have experience with this leather, but I do know that it is calfskin and because it is not perforated, it is not delicate like the perforated micro-Cannage material.

Like all metallics, avoid rubbing the corners and also avoid using greasy fingers to touch the bag, because it can disturb the metallic finish on the bag. That being said, it is not a delicate material.


----------



## ey430

Luv iz Louis said:


> I thought I would post a pic of my "Diorama Sisters" from my Instagram account. The Black and Blush Pink (it is not Rose Poudre) are both Medium size, the red is the small size. I went for the red in the small size as I thought it was such a high impact colour that the small size made it look cuter.
> The small size holds a little more than a Chanel Rectangle mini.
> The Blush Pink was very limited in Australia and I was lucky to get the one & only that came in to my local boutique  - it is so pretty, almost looks lilac at times.
> Happy to have these all in my collection, I think the most easy to use bag ever & I am thinking a new classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594609


 love your little diorama trio!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

ey430 said:


> love your little diorama trio!


Awwww thank you xx


----------



## Ghi85

Just purchased this small black patent Diorama beauty at the Dior boutique in Amsterdam two weeks ago.

My first Dior. It was so hard to choose the best color that would fit my wardrobe, so I went the safe route and chose black... But patent black with the micro cannage motif.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Ghi85 said:


> Just purchased this small black patent Diorama beauty at the Dior boutique in Amsterdam two weeks ago.
> 
> My first Dior. It was so hard to choose the best color that would fit my wardrobe, so I went the safe route and chose black... But patent black with the micro cannage motif.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing she is a beauty xx


----------



## Somersetlove

Are the small diorama's only available in certain countries?  They aren't listed on the UK website?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Somersetlove said:


> Are the small diorama's only available in certain countries?  They aren't listed on the UK website?


I think they are a little harder to get, but the boutiques get them in. They are not on the Dior website that is true. Try ringing the local boutique? If they dont have one, they can get you one in sure enough. I had to do that. In Australia the small is $4,700 and the medium is $4,900 so you dont save much between buying the two sizes but it is nice to have the smaller version as it can go from day to night a little better in my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

Ghi85 said:


> Just purchased this small black patent Diorama beauty at the Dior boutique in Amsterdam two weeks ago.
> 
> My first Dior. It was so hard to choose the best color that would fit my wardrobe, so I went the safe route and chose black... But patent black with the micro cannage motif.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595887
> View attachment 3595889


She's a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## supermedium

Lovelybellen said:


> Here we go!  Thank you for sharing in the happiness!!
> View attachment 3482170
> View attachment 3482172
> View attachment 3482173
> View attachment 3482174



I'm contemplating purchasing this! May I know if the inferno red is a true red or does it have hints of orange? It's such a beautiful colour


----------



## mmarks

Hi everyone! I'm new here and just purchased my first designer handbag, being the Diorama in Champagne metallic.
I was so intrigued when I saw it first on instagram and was lucky enough to find it in store! (Australia, so very rare). I absolutely fell in love and had to purchase it, no second thoughts despite never owning such an expensive bag in my life.

Now that a couple of days have passed, I'm starting to think I may have made the wrong decision with the colour >.< While I do think it's stunning, I'm worried I will only be able to wear it out to formal events. What are your thoughts? Do you think the metallic champagne/gold could be worn casual? 
Thank you!!


----------



## Ghi85

mmarks said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and just purchased my first designer handbag, being the Diorama in Champagne metallic.
> I was so intrigued when I saw it first on instagram and was lucky enough to find it in store! (Australia, so very rare). I absolutely fell in love and had to purchase it, no second thoughts despite never owning such an expensive bag in my life.
> 
> Now that a couple of days have passed, I'm starting to think I may have made the wrong decision with the colour >.< While I do think it's stunning, I'm worried I will only be able to wear it out to formal events. What are your thoughts? Do you think the metallic champagne/gold could be worn casual?
> Thank you!!


I saw this bag in Amsterdam as well and it's beyond beautiful! You can't help but be drawn to that color.

I definitely think you can wear it casually, it just depends on your style. If you're unsure, you could opt for a smaller Dior wallet on a chain or clutch in a metallic color. Smaller metallic bags are sometimes easier to wear casually.

I personally knew that I probably wouldn't get much wear out of that size Diorama in a metallic but it's stunning and I'm very happy for you!


----------



## mmarks

Ghi85 said:


> I saw this bag in Amsterdam as well and it's beyond beautiful! You can't help but be drawn to that color.
> 
> I definitely think you can wear it casually, it just depends on your style. If you're unsure, you could opt for a smaller Dior wallet on a chain or clutch in a metallic color. Smaller metallic bags are sometimes easier to wear casually.
> 
> I personally knew that I probably wouldn't get much wear out of that size Diorama in a metallic but it's stunning and I'm very happy for you!


Thank you Ghi85!  Funnily enough, the reason why I chose the champagne colour is because I figured it is neutral and could basically go with any outfit. I'm generally a pretty indecisive person so I was surprised with myself that I bought the bag without hesitation! I actually saw your post with the black metallic and started to question my decision! haha


----------



## averagejoe

mmarks said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and just purchased my first designer handbag, being the Diorama in Champagne metallic.
> I was so intrigued when I saw it first on instagram and was lucky enough to find it in store! (Australia, so very rare). I absolutely fell in love and had to purchase it, no second thoughts despite never owning such an expensive bag in my life.
> 
> Now that a couple of days have passed, I'm starting to think I may have made the wrong decision with the colour >.< While I do think it's stunning, I'm worried I will only be able to wear it out to formal events. What are your thoughts? Do you think the metallic champagne/gold could be worn casual?
> Thank you!!


It is STUNNING!

Metallics are always in for casual daywear, and this bag is no exception. This bag is so pretty that it is a waste to just wear it out for formal events. It doesn't even look that formal (think satin minaudieres and clutches for formal wear).


----------



## mmarks

averagejoe said:


> It is STUNNING!
> 
> Metallics are always in for casual daywear, and this bag is no exception. This bag is so pretty that it is a waste to just wear it out for formal events. It doesn't even look that formal (think satin minaudieres and clutches for formal wear).


Thank you for the feedback! You're right, it would be a waste to wear it only to formal events. Do you think the metallic bags will be out of fashion soon?


----------



## Karinism

supermedium said:


> I'm contemplating purchasing this! May I know if the inferno red is a true red or does it have hints of orange? It's such a beautiful colour


To me it's more orange with hints of red rather than the other way around. But it's very beautiful bright red-orange colour! I have a picture of it somewhere. My SA sent it to me last year. I'll post it if I can find it.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

supermedium said:


> I'm contemplating purchasing this! May I know if the inferno red is a true red or does it have hints of orange? It's such a beautiful colour


If this is the Red Diorama, it is a true red. I recently purchased mine (see a couple of pages back in this thread) and it goes with everything red I have in my closet. I loved this red as I found the Chanel ones are either too "orangy" or look like Ox Blood. I wanted a true red.


----------



## luxfun

mmarks said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and just purchased my first designer handbag, being the Diorama in Champagne metallic.
> I was so intrigued when I saw it first on instagram and was lucky enough to find it in store! (Australia, so very rare). I absolutely fell in love and had to purchase it, no second thoughts despite never owning such an expensive bag in my life.
> 
> Now that a couple of days have passed, I'm starting to think I may have made the wrong decision with the colour >.< While I do think it's stunning, I'm worried I will only be able to wear it out to formal events. What are your thoughts? Do you think the metallic champagne/gold could be worn casual?
> Thank you!!



I really understand your dilemma because the exact same thing happened to me!

The bag is definitely STUNNING, almost looks like a piece of art or jewelry.  I bought mine last Fall, the very minute I saw it, I was so in love. And then, same as you, started doubting it a couple days later. I am no stranger to metallics for casual use...my two favorite and most used shoes are metallic (one gold, one dark silver), but there was just SOMETHING about this bag that didn't work with my casual outfits. I think it may have been the size. So I went back to Dior in the hope they'd tell me that it also came in the small size, which I think would work better with casual looks AND be a better size for evening looks!  Sadly, it doesn't, and I didn't think the WOC version did the color justice. So, I ended up exchanging it for the small onyx black micro-cannage diorama (the gunmetal one), and have been wearing that non-stop, day and night.

I still dream about that champagne color though and have asked my SA to email me if they ever make it in the small size. She did text me recently to alert me about another medium size gold diorama that is coming out, this one may be easier to style casually, though doesn't have the same WOW factor IMO. Here is a pic in case you are interested.


----------



## luxfun

Ghi85 said:


> Just purchased this small black patent Diorama beauty at the Dior boutique in Amsterdam two weeks ago.
> 
> My first Dior. It was so hard to choose the best color that would fit my wardrobe, so I went the safe route and chose black... But patent black with the micro cannage motif.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595887
> View attachment 3595889



Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

mmarks said:


> Thank you for the feedback! You're right, it would be a waste to wear it only to formal events. Do you think the metallic bags will be out of fashion soon?


Metallic bags have been in fashion for a long time. They are now considered just another colour option.


----------



## averagejoe

suzis said:


> I really understand your dilemma because the exact same thing happened to me!
> 
> The bag is definitely STUNNING, almost looks like a piece of art or jewelry.  I bought mine last Fall, the very minute I saw it, I was so in love. And then, same as you, started doubting it a couple days later. I am no stranger to metallics for casual use...my two favorite and most used shoes are metallic (one gold, one dark silver), but there was just SOMETHING about this bag that didn't work with my casual outfits. I think it may have been the size. So I went back to Dior in the hope they'd tell me that it also came in the small size, which I think would work better with casual looks AND be a better size for evening looks!  Sadly, it doesn't, and I didn't think the WOC version did the color justice. So, I ended up exchanging it for the small onyx black micro-cannage diorama (the gunmetal one), and have been wearing that non-stop, day and night.
> 
> I still dream about that champagne color though and have asked my SA to email me if they ever make it in the small size. She did text me recently to alert me about another medium size gold diorama that is coming out, this one may be easier to style casually, though doesn't have the same WOW factor IMO. Here is a pic in case you are interested.


It doesn't have the same wow factor, but it still looks gorgeous and it's made of supple grained calfskin, which makes it more durable.


----------



## srhearts

the Diorama bag is a wonder ! I want to purchase the baby pouch diorama which comes with a chain but I'm scary about the size !


----------



## srhearts

mmarks said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and just purchased my first designer handbag, being the Diorama in Champagne metallic.
> I was so intrigued when I saw it first on instagram and was lucky enough to find it in store! (Australia, so very rare). I absolutely fell in love and had to purchase it, no second thoughts despite never owning such an expensive bag in my life.
> 
> Now that a couple of days have passed, I'm starting to think I may have made the wrong decision with the colour >.< While I do think it's stunning, I'm worried I will only be able to wear it out to formal events. What are your thoughts? Do you think the metallic champagne/gold could be worn casual?
> Thank you!!



Wow !!!! The color is gorgeous !!!


----------



## amille41

FYI, I am new to the Dior game and am not familiar with their collections.

This Diorama WOC in Nude Calfskin is from the Autumn 2016 collection (I found it on the Dior website). I am curious will this piece be reintroduced in the coming seasons or not and I should bite the bullet and buy now....  I fell in love and am weary it will go away, never to be seen again. I was not planning on another bag acquisition so soon so lies the dilemma.


----------



## Somersetlove

Luv iz Louis said:


> I think they are a little harder to get, but the boutiques get them in. They are not on the Dior website that is true. Try ringing the local boutique? If they dont have one, they can get you one in sure enough. I had to do that. In Australia the small is $4,700 and the medium is $4,900 so you dont save much between buying the two sizes but it is nice to have the smaller version as it can go from day to night a little better in my opinion.



Thanks for this I'll definitely give it a try!


----------



## luxfun

amille41 said:


> FYI, I am new to the Dior game and am not familiar with their collections.
> 
> This Diorama WOC in Nude Calfskin is from the Autumn 2016 collection (I found it on the Dior website). I am curious will this piece be reintroduced in the coming seasons or not and I should bite the bullet and buy now....  I fell in love and am weary it will go away, never to be seen again. I was not planning on another bag acquisition so soon so lies the dilemma.


Gorgeous WOC! If you love it, I think you should snag this color now. Gold hardware can be hard to come by in the diorama style and it really is a perfect nude. If I were you, I may even splurge for the small or medium diorama in this color combination, but then again, I'm a shopping enabler !!


----------



## averagejoe

amille41 said:


> FYI, I am new to the Dior game and am not familiar with their collections.
> 
> This Diorama WOC in Nude Calfskin is from the Autumn 2016 collection (I found it on the Dior website). I am curious will this piece be reintroduced in the coming seasons or not and I should bite the bullet and buy now....  I fell in love and am weary it will go away, never to be seen again. I was not planning on another bag acquisition so soon so lies the dilemma.


You should buy this now. A lot of colours are seasonal, and with Maria Grazia Chiuri's team taking over accessories, this colour combination may not be produced again.


----------



## mmarks

suzis said:


> I really understand your dilemma because the exact same thing happened to me!
> 
> The bag is definitely STUNNING, almost looks like a piece of art or jewelry.  I bought mine last Fall, the very minute I saw it, I was so in love. And then, same as you, started doubting it a couple days later. I am no stranger to metallics for casual use...my two favorite and most used shoes are metallic (one gold, one dark silver), but there was just SOMETHING about this bag that didn't work with my casual outfits. I think it may have been the size. So I went back to Dior in the hope they'd tell me that it also came in the small size, which I think would work better with casual looks AND be a better size for evening looks!  Sadly, it doesn't, and I didn't think the WOC version did the color justice. So, I ended up exchanging it for the small onyx black micro-cannage diorama (the gunmetal one), and have been wearing that non-stop, day and night.
> 
> I still dream about that champagne color though and have asked my SA to email me if they ever make it in the small size. She did text me recently to alert me about another medium size gold diorama that is coming out, this one may be easier to style casually, though doesn't have the same WOW factor IMO. Here is a pic in case you are interested.


Wow that is so pretty! I considered exchanging it for the black but i really like the "wow" factor of the champagne and it's just so different so I've decided to keep it! Plus i thought I can change my wardrobe to suit this bag haha. It definitely is harder to match with casual clothes but it does look nice with casual summer dresses and I think it would look good on jeans.  I have a few more formal events coming up (engagement parties, wedding etc) so i can't wait to wear it!


----------



## luxfun

mmarks said:


> Wow that is so pretty! I considered exchanging it for the black but i really like the "wow" factor of the champagne and it's just so different so I've decided to keep it! Plus i thought I can change my wardrobe to suit this bag haha. It definitely is harder to match with casual clothes but it does look nice with casual summer dresses and I think it would look good on jeans.  I have a few more formal events coming up (engagement parties, wedding etc) so i can't wait to wear it!



Great decision! And always fun to have an excuse to shop I hope you'll post some mod shots soon!


----------



## cas1968

I purchased the Diorama WOC from the Dior boutique in Melbourne today in the beautiful pale pink. My question is and I apologise if this has been answered before, is it suppose to come with an authenticity card?


----------



## Cheanish

Hi everyone!
I'm going to paris next april. Do you think diorama small metallic gonna be available in paris boutique? Or should i contact the SA before my visit to book/pre-order? 

This will be my first dior purchase, and I'm so excited yet worry i wont find my dream bag


----------



## luxfun

cas1968 said:


> I purchased the Diorama WOC from the Dior boutique in Melbourne today in the beautiful pale pink. My question is and I apologise if this has been answered before, is it suppose to come with an authenticity card?



My WOC did not come with an authenticity card. I asked the SA, and she said those are for bags only (but she also didn't seem that certain, so maybe someone else can confirm).


----------



## incoralblue

suzis said:


> My WOC did not come with an authenticity card. I asked the SA, and she said those are for bags only (but she also didn't seem that certain, so maybe someone else can confirm).





cas1968 said:


> I purchased the Diorama WOC from the Dior boutique in Melbourne today in the beautiful pale pink. My question is and I apologise if this has been answered before, is it suppose to come with an authenticity card?



Yes, only bags have the cards. My Dior bags have the authenticity cards (filled out with date of purchase) but my Diorama WOC and slgs do not.


----------



## babysunshine

incoralblue said:


> Yes, only bags have the cards. My Dior bags have the authenticity cards (filled out with date of purchase) but my Diorama WOC and slgs do not.


My diorama woc has an authenticity card.


----------



## msnfas

incoralblue said:


> Yes, only bags have the cards. My Dior bags have the authenticity cards (filled out with date of purchase) but my Diorama WOC and slgs do not.



Same here.


----------



## lifeofaluxaholic

In NYC I saw they had this bag in a blush pink with studs in the small size. Does anyone know if they have this bag in the blush pink with studs in medium anywhere in the world?


----------



## incoralblue

babysunshine said:


> My diorama woc has an authenticity card.



To clarify, I took pictures - the top is the card that came with my Diorama WOC and the bottom came with my Dior bags. 

So my Diorama WOC did come with an authenticity card but not like the ones that came with my Dior bags (also the card for the bags feels more like a credit card type vs. the flimsy one for the WOC)


----------



## iceshimmer27

While in the SCP Dior, I came across these two beauties! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



They also had the silver, gold, graphite, and from the back...a "raspberry pink" diorama in the same pattern! (Too bad I didn't take a pic of it)


----------



## leechiyong

iceshimmer27 said:


> While in the SCP Dior, I came across these two beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607536
> 
> They also had the silver, gold, graphite, and from the back...a "raspberry pink" diorama in the same pattern! (Too bad I didn't take a pic of it)


Wow, these are amazing!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Far Off Seas

Went to the Greene St store today and picked up this little lovely; my first Dior. The SA who helped me was fantastic and so nice -- the service at this location is just beyond.


----------



## leechiyong

Such a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

Far Off Seas said:


> Went to the Greene St store today and picked up this little lovely; my first Dior. The SA who helped me was fantastic and so nice -- the service at this location is just beyond.
> 
> View attachment 3608252
> View attachment 3608253


Congratulations!!! The bag is beautiful!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Sorry if this has been asked before but I´m thinking about getting a Diorama and I think I prefer the small size. Do they not make the small size in plain black leather with the silver hardware?


----------



## Far Off Seas

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I´m thinking about getting a Diorama and I think I prefer the small size. Do they not make the small size in plain black leather with the silver hardware?



The one I posted just above this comment is black grained calfskin with silver hardare and its a small Diorama! So they definitely do make black/silver in the small size; if you mean in lamb skin then I'm not too sure.


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Far Off Seas said:


> The one I posted just above this comment is black grained calfskin with silver hardare and its a small Diorama! So they definitely do make black/silver in the small size; if you mean in lamb skin then I'm not too sure.



Thank you so much for the info - that sounds very promising! I´m going to Paris in June so hopefully they will have it in stock so that I can try it on. I´ve only been looking online so far bc I don´t live near a store...


----------



## roxta

My dream version of the Diorama is the Small size, nude grained leather and gold hardware. Unfortunately this combination is not currently available in stores (to my knowledge) so I just have to cross my fingers and hope it is released in the future. Does anyone know which colors were made in the past for the Small size with gold hardware?


----------



## Valenchesa

Just bought my first Dior bag in the Chocolate colour! It looks black in some light and aubergine in others. So in love! [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

Valenchesa said:


> View attachment 3611644
> 
> 
> Just bought my first Dior bag in the Chocolate colour! It looks black in some light and aubergine in others. So in love! [emoji7]


Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Valenchesa said:


> View attachment 3611644
> 
> 
> Just bought my first Dior bag in the Chocolate colour! It looks black in some light and aubergine in others. So in love! [emoji7]


What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## peachearts

Hello! First time poster...

This was my very first Dior purchase. Admittedly, I didn't care much for Dior before this, but the Diorama sure changed my opinion on the brand. My next goal is the Diorever


----------



## vmia

Diorama in champagne metallic goes easily for day activities too


----------



## averagejoe

peachearts said:


> Hello! First time poster...
> 
> This was my very first Dior purchase. Admittedly, I didn't care much for Dior before this, but the Diorama sure changed my opinion on the brand. My next goal is the Diorever
> 
> View attachment 3612153


Welcome to the Purse Forum!

And congratulations on your beautiful new Dior!


----------



## leechiyong

peachearts said:


> Hello! First time poster...
> 
> This was my very first Dior purchase. Admittedly, I didn't care much for Dior before this, but the Diorama sure changed my opinion on the brand. My next goal is the Diorever
> 
> View attachment 3612153


What a stunning bag!  Enjoy and welcome to tPF!


----------



## roxta

For those of you who own the WOC Pouch, are you able to shorten the drop of the chain by threading one clasp through one loop and clipping it onto the other loop? I hope this makes sense (I have attached an image to illustrate what I mean).


----------



## BlueCherry

peachearts said:


> Hello! First time poster...
> 
> This was my very first Dior purchase. Admittedly, I didn't care much for Dior before this, but the Diorama sure changed my opinion on the brand. My next goal is the Diorever
> 
> View attachment 3612153



Congratulations on your first Dior  

I saw the Diorama just this week for the first time and can honestly say that no photo does it justice, it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> For those of you who own the WOC Pouch, are you able to shorten the drop of the chain by threading one clasp through one loop and clipping it onto the other loop? I hope this makes sense (I have attached an image to illustrate what I mean).
> View attachment 3613579


I don't believe you can do that because the handle attachment is on the side of the bag, not on the top.

What people have done to shorten the strap is to loop the strap once beneath the flap, and it works well.


----------



## luxfun

roxta said:


> For those of you who own the WOC Pouch, are you able to shorten the drop of the chain by threading one clasp through one loop and clipping it onto the other loop? I hope this makes sense (I have attached an image to illustrate what I mean).
> View attachment 3613579



The little rings that you attach the chain to are inside the bag on the sides, but yes the hook of the chain does fit through the rings so you can shorten it by pulling one end of the chain through one of the rings and attaching both hooks to one ring. Is that what you mean?


----------



## arielqueen

This is really beautiful. 


Far Off Seas said:


> Went to the Greene St store today and picked up this little lovely; my first Dior. The SA who helped me was fantastic and so nice -- the service at this location is just beyond.
> 
> View attachment 3608252
> View attachment 3608253


----------



## roxta

suzis said:


> The little rings that you attach the chain to are inside the bag on the sides, but yes the hook of the chain does fit through the rings so you can shorten it by pulling one end of the chain through one of the rings and attaching both hooks to one ring. Is that what you mean?


Yes, that's exactly what I meant. Thank you.


----------



## jenian

This baby [emoji173]️[emoji7] will be mine on the 26th and will be my first Dior. 

Actually I passed by at the Dior boutique and asked if they have this bag and said that they will have a shipment coming in but not sure what will it be. After 2 days I received a call and the lady said they have the bag and will allow me to try it on and look if I really like the bag. They only have 1 in each style of the bag for spring collection. To cut my story short this bag is SOLD!  i will pick her up on the 26th in which they'll launch their spring collection. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## hightea_xx

jenian said:


> This baby [emoji173]️[emoji7] will be mine on the 26th and will be my first Dior.
> 
> Actually I passed by at the Dior boutique and asked if they have this bag and said that they will have a shipment coming in but not sure what will it be. After 2 days I received a call and the lady said they have the bag and will allow me to try it on and look if I really like the bag. They only have 1 in each style of the bag for spring collection. To cut my story short this bag is SOLD!  i will pick her up on the 26th in which they'll launch their spring collection. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3615801



Is this the small or medium size?  Either way congrats!!!


----------



## jenian

hightea_xx said:


> Is this the small or medium size?  Either way congrats!!!



Thank you [emoji4]. It's a medium size.


----------



## Chanellover2015

jenian said:


> This baby [emoji173]️[emoji7] will be mine on the 26th and will be my first Dior.
> 
> Actually I passed by at the Dior boutique and asked if they have this bag and said that they will have a shipment coming in but not sure what will it be. After 2 days I received a call and the lady said they have the bag and will allow me to try it on and look if I really like the bag. They only have 1 in each style of the bag for spring collection. To cut my story short this bag is SOLD!  i will pick her up on the 26th in which they'll launch their spring collection. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3615801


It's gorgeous!! Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## leechiyong

jenian said:


> This baby [emoji173]️[emoji7] will be mine on the 26th and will be my first Dior.
> 
> Actually I passed by at the Dior boutique and asked if they have this bag and said that they will have a shipment coming in but not sure what will it be. After 2 days I received a call and the lady said they have the bag and will allow me to try it on and look if I really like the bag. They only have 1 in each style of the bag for spring collection. To cut my story short this bag is SOLD!  i will pick her up on the 26th in which they'll launch their spring collection. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3615801


What great detail!  Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

jenian said:


> This baby [emoji173]️[emoji7] will be mine on the 26th and will be my first Dior.
> 
> Actually I passed by at the Dior boutique and asked if they have this bag and said that they will have a shipment coming in but not sure what will it be. After 2 days I received a call and the lady said they have the bag and will allow me to try it on and look if I really like the bag. They only have 1 in each style of the bag for spring collection. To cut my story short this bag is SOLD!  i will pick her up on the 26th in which they'll launch their spring collection. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3615801


Congratulations!!! Such a beautiful Diorama!


----------



## jenian

Chanellover2015 said:


> It's gorgeous!! Do you mind sharing the price?



Thank you Chanellover2015, the price of this bag is $3,600 way more cheaper than my boy Chanel.


----------



## jenian

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! Such a beautiful Diorama!





leechiyong said:


> What great detail!  Congrats!



Thank you averagejoe and leechiyong. I'm very excited to get this bag and bring her home [emoji4]


----------



## Azua

Love seeing everyone's reveals . Keep them coming!


I'm a huge fan of Dior and was looking for a WoC of some sort. Glad I found the red Diorama Pouch (and it was the last one too!). Posed with my Be Dior because I also love the elegant design of it.

A quick question to all the Diorama owners, do you store them on it's back or standing up?


----------



## miaomiao1982

Finally purchased a black calfskin medium diorama and I'm in heaven ^^
Been eyeing this bag for almost 2 yrs and now she's my baby.



Standing proudly beside her is her cousin the purple lambskin medium Miss Dior.



Thanks a lot for letting me share the pics of my babies.


----------



## averagejoe

miaomiao1982 said:


> Finally purchased a black calfskin medium diorama and I'm in heaven ^^
> Been eyeing this bag for almost 2 yrs and now she's my baby.
> View attachment 3616801
> 
> 
> Standing proudly beside her is her cousin the purple lambskin medium Miss Dior.
> View attachment 3616802
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for letting me share the pics of my babies.


Congratulations on your new Diorama!

The purple colour of your Miss Dior is gorgeous!


----------



## miaomiao1982

Thanks a lot averagejoe. I believe you won't be able to remember, but you helped me authenticate the Miss Dior more than 3 years ago =P


----------



## miaomiao1982

Btw, does Dior boutique help to punch extra holes on the strap? I'm a short gal, about 5 ft. The bag falls a bit low for me.


----------



## averagejoe

miaomiao1982 said:


> Btw, does Dior boutique help to punch extra holes on the strap? I'm a short gal, about 5 ft. The bag falls a bit low for me.


I don't know if they do (I don't think so), but I know a cobbler or leather repair specialist can do it.

However, I don't recommend it. The overhang of the excess portion will look strange if you do that (it will look too long). The holes will have a different colour inside since their edges have not been hand-painted. It can also affect the resale price should you choose to sell the bag someday.


----------



## Duessa

Took home a grained black Diorama from Amsterdam last month! Normally I'm a Céline person so this is a huge departure stylistically, but I love how carrying it feels more grown-up / polished. Almost like I'm playing dress-up (in a good way)!


----------



## ey430

miaomiao1982 said:


> Finally purchased a black calfskin medium diorama and I'm in heaven ^^
> Been eyeing this bag for almost 2 yrs and now she's my baby.
> View attachment 3616801
> 
> 
> Standing proudly beside her is her cousin the purple lambskin medium Miss Dior.
> View attachment 3616802
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for letting me share the pics of my babies.


Congrats on the new diorama! And the miss dior is stunning as well


----------



## leechiyong

Duessa said:


> Took home a grained black Diorama from Amsterdam last month! Normally I'm a Céline person so this is a huge departure stylistically, but I love how carrying it feels more grown-up / polished. Almost like I'm playing dress-up (in a good way)!


So stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

Duessa said:


> Took home a grained black Diorama from Amsterdam last month! Normally I'm a Céline person so this is a huge departure stylistically, but I love how carrying it feels more grown-up / polished. Almost like I'm playing dress-up (in a good way)!


Congratulations! Very polished indeed.


----------



## Ladybc75

Hello,
Just got these 2 but i am still hesitating on the diorama colour. What do you guys think?


----------



## Karinism

It'a gooorg! What colour is that? Purple with LGHW?? I'll take it, lol


----------



## Somersetlove

Love the Diorama [emoji173]


----------



## duckyducky

Duessa said:


> Took home a grained black Diorama from Amsterdam last month! Normally I'm a Céline person so this is a huge departure stylistically, but I love how carrying it feels more grown-up / polished. Almost like I'm playing dress-up (in a good way)!



stunning. love it. eye candy 

x


----------



## Diorlvlover

Ladybc75 said:


> Hello,
> Just got these 2 but i am still hesitating on the diorama colour. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631058



That is a gorgeous shade of purple - it will go with almost anything! You must keep it.


----------



## averagejoe

Ladybc75 said:


> Hello,
> Just got these 2 but i am still hesitating on the diorama colour. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631058


Do you prefer more neutral colours or more vibrant colours? This purple is quite neutral and is very easy to pair things with. On the other hand, if you wanted a true purple that can stand out from your outfit, then maybe this purple isn't what you are looking for.


----------



## Ladybc75

Thank you all. I have finally changed it with the blue one. Feel more confortable with this one.


----------



## averagejoe

Ladybc75 said:


> View attachment 3631812
> 
> Thank you all. I have finally changed it with the blue one. Feel more confortable with this one.


The blue is stunning! Great choice!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Ladybc75 said:


> View attachment 3631812
> 
> Thank you all. I have finally changed it with the blue one. Feel more confortable with this one.



This blue is gorgeous!  Excellent choice


----------



## Diorlvlover

Ladybc75 said:


> View attachment 3631812
> 
> Thank you all. I have finally changed it with the blue one. Feel more confortable with this one.



We are bag twins! I bought mine last week and haven't had a chance to take her out. I'm glad you got something you're more comfortable with.


----------



## leechiyong

Ladybc75 said:


> View attachment 3631812
> 
> Thank you all. I have finally changed it with the blue one. Feel more confortable with this one.


Such a gorgeous color!  Congrats!


----------



## NYCliving

I love that blue. Not bold enough for it myself, but it looks great on others!


----------



## Krysli

My new medium diorama from the spring summer 2017 collection . 
Powder pink with light gold hardware .


----------



## Chanellover2015

Krysli said:


> My new medium diorama from the spring summer 2017 collection .
> Powder pink with light gold hardware .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635009
> View attachment 3635011


Stunning!


----------



## leechiyong

Krysli said:


> My new medium diorama from the spring summer 2017 collection .
> Powder pink with light gold hardware .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635009
> View attachment 3635011


What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## Ahardiva

Krysli said:


> My new medium diorama from the spring summer 2017 collection .
> Powder pink with light gold hardware .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635009
> View attachment 3635011



Such a beautiful colour for Spring! [emoji4]


----------



## amberlee9

Krysli said:


> My new medium diorama from the spring summer 2017 collection .
> Powder pink with light gold hardware .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635009
> View attachment 3635011



How beautifu! Do you know if this color comes in a WoC?


----------



## mwilson1017

I have the woc with silver hw! Not sure if it comes in light gold in woc but the silver is light and neutral on this color bag. It looks very similar and so lovely! Congratulations on your new bag.


----------



## Krysli

amberlee9 said:


> How beautifu! Do you know if this color comes in a WoC?



Sorry , I haven't seen them in WOC Style !


----------



## alamaisontt

Hi, what do u think about this new leather for diorama, guys?


----------



## averagejoe

alamaisontt said:


> View attachment 3639567
> 
> 
> Hi, what do u think about this new leather for diorama, guys?


I like it. Feels softer to the touch than the older grained calfskin (which resembles Chanel's Caviar leather more), but this one makes the bag's structure softer too. It's great for people who want a softer leather (like lambskin) without it being as delicate as lambskin. For people who like the Diorama to be really structured, then the older grained calfskin is better for them.


----------



## Theempirebyaa

Hi dear may i know how much u bought this Diorama woc micro cannage? Is the price for silver and rose gold? tQ



Rheajayde said:


> I bought one today from Paris!
> Not sure about Australia sorry. I also was looking for the silver for a LONG time and I went in to ask and voila they had it! I was amazed lol. She reserved it for me while I browsed elsewhere but I couldnt stop thinking about it so I went back and it's now mine!
> They also had a champagne gold colour, as well as the onyx in the micro cannage - received this morning! Attaching pics. I'm 5"9 for reference.
> The champagne/gold is gorgeous too but I think that its not as easy to associate and I was lusting over the silver so long I decided to go with gut over impulse! I hope I made the right choice as looking at the pics again now, the champagne is also TDF! But I can't have both, I have an extensive colection of SLGs so I can't justify it! What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3560888
> View attachment 3560889
> 
> 
> Ideally I wanted the mini pouch but the SA said actually an iphone doesn't fit inside it?! Not sure if that is true or not?


----------



## becky465

Hi Everyone, I would like to purchase a Diorama but I LOVE Gold or light gold hardware, it looks to me from some of your photos that they are introducing this hardware in the new collection? Has anyone been to a boutique lately and could confirm this?


----------



## Krysli

becky465 said:


> Hi Everyone, I would like to purchase a Diorama but I LOVE Gold or light gold hardware, it looks to me from some of your photos that they are introducing this hardware in the new collection? Has anyone been to a boutique lately and could confirm this?



Yep , my diorama in medium is with light gold hardware . Bought recently .


----------



## becky465

Krysli said:


> Yep , my diorama in medium is with light gold hardware . Bought recently .


Ahh great! Do you happen to know what colours they are doing with the LGHW? Thanks


----------



## Krysli

becky465 said:


> Ahh great! Do you happen to know what colours they are doing with the LGHW? "



I'm not sure , that will be store dependent , probably best to pop in store to check availability[emoji16]


----------



## alamaisontt

averagejoe said:


> I like it. Feels softer to the touch than the older grained calfskin (which resembles Chanel's Caviar leather more), but this one makes the bag's structure softer too. It's great for people who want a softer leather (like lambskin) without it being as delicate as lambskin. For people who like the Diorama to be really structured, then the older grained calfskin is better for them.



Thank you for your opinion. I think it's softer than the older grained calfskin too. But this color is hard to miss for me.


----------



## butterfij

Finally part of the diorama wave. Got the woc in nude this afternoon and I love it. This is my first Dior piece and I'm so glad I went for it


----------



## Somersetlove

butterfij said:


> View attachment 3645910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally part of the diorama wave. Got the woc in nude this afternoon and I love it. This is my first Dior piece and I'm so glad I went for it



So beautiful!  Wish the Diorama itself came in this colour.


----------



## averagejoe

butterfij said:


> View attachment 3645910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally part of the diorama wave. Got the woc in nude this afternoon and I love it. This is my first Dior piece and I'm so glad I went for it


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## gaplife

Hi all, I'm a total newbie to Dior. Can anyone tell me how much I can get the Diorama micro cannage WOC in silver for realistically (not from Boutique)? I see some people selling on eBay or resell websites and want to know what the current market price is in USD. Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

butterfij said:


> View attachment 3645910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally part of the diorama wave. Got the woc in nude this afternoon and I love it. This is my first Dior piece and I'm so glad I went for it


What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## hightea_xx

Snapped this shot while shopping yesterday. Love the contrast of the yellow seat with my grey Diorama [emoji10]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Snapped this shot while shopping yesterday. Love the contrast of the yellow seat with my grey Diorama [emoji10]
> 
> View attachment 3646770


Very nice contrast indeed.


----------



## leechiyong

hightea_xx said:


> Snapped this shot while shopping yesterday. Love the contrast of the yellow seat with my grey Diorama [emoji10]
> 
> View attachment 3646770


*whimpers*  That grey is absolutely amazing.  I'm a complete sucker for the more blue-toned greys and this is gorgeous.


----------



## hightea_xx

leechiyong said:


> *whimpers*  That grey is absolutely amazing.  I'm a complete sucker for the more blue-toned greys and this is gorgeous.



It's actually quite neutral I find, but depending on the light and in this cast, what colour it's paired with, it can appear more cool [emoji854]


----------



## leechiyong

hightea_xx said:


> It's actually quite neutral I find, but depending on the light and in this cast, what colour it's paired with, it can appear more cool [emoji854]


Even better!  True greys seem so hard to find nowadays.


----------



## SelenaLL

Hi lovelies, would like to ask if any of you have seen the Diorama Micro Cannage Wallet on Chain (WOC) in metallic (gold, champagne gold, silver etc) in your stores lately? I know it's an older collection but I'm regretting why i didnt buy it sooner!!  Please help! xx


----------



## nakedyogurt

I was going back and forth on the grey and this and ended up getting the silver mostly because of it's champagne gold hardware


----------



## leechiyong

nakedyogurt said:


> I was going back and forth on the grey and this and ended up getting the silver mostly because of it's champagne gold hardware
> View attachment 3647622
> View attachment 3647623
> View attachment 3647624
> View attachment 3647625


Such a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## hightea_xx

nakedyogurt said:


> I was going back and forth on the grey and this and ended up getting the silver mostly because of it's champagne gold hardware
> View attachment 3647622
> View attachment 3647623
> View attachment 3647624
> View attachment 3647625



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

nakedyogurt said:


> I was going back and forth on the grey and this and ended up getting the silver mostly because of it's champagne gold hardware
> View attachment 3647622
> View attachment 3647623
> View attachment 3647624
> View attachment 3647625


It is stunning! Wow!

You got one of the new suede-lined ones with soft grained calfskin. Very luxurious.


----------



## St510

nakedyogurt said:


> I was going back and forth on the grey and this and ended up getting the silver mostly because of it's champagne gold hardware
> View attachment 3647622
> View attachment 3647623
> View attachment 3647624
> View attachment 3647625



This is on the top of my wishlist, but am so worried abt color transfer or the metallic leather wearing over time. Its so so stunning though! Would love to hear your thoughts after wearing it. 

I have the classic grey diorama in the large size with silver hardware and it is my everday bag for work. Love the durability of the grained leather, but interested in a smaller diorama for evenings out. Debating between this silver with champagne hardware, black, or the light pink. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## nakedyogurt

leechiyong said:


> Such a beauty!  Congrats!



Thanks!! It's in the soft grain leather and I'm so looking forward to bring her out once I have the outfit ready [emoji847]


----------



## averagejoe

St510 said:


> This is on the top of my wishlist, but am so worried abt color transfer or the metallic leather wearing over time. Its so so stunning though! Would love to hear your thoughts after wearing it.
> 
> I have the classic grey diorama in the large size with silver hardware and it is my everday bag for work. Love the durability of the grained leather, but interested in a smaller diorama for evenings out. Debating between this silver with champagne hardware, black, or the light pink. Thoughts anyone?


Maybe this silver grained calf version for the evening would be a good choice . The difference in leather and hardware colour will give you a whole new Diorama experience.


----------



## BlueCherry

nakedyogurt said:


> I was going back and forth on the grey and this and ended up getting the silver mostly because of it's champagne gold hardware
> View attachment 3647622
> View attachment 3647623
> View attachment 3647624
> View attachment 3647625



Beautiful combination - congratulations!


----------



## Havanese 28

nakedyogurt said:


> I was going back and forth on the grey and this and ended up getting the silver mostly because of it's champagne gold hardware
> View attachment 3647622
> View attachment 3647623
> View attachment 3647624
> View attachment 3647625


This is absolutely beautiful!  You made an excellent choice!  This is so subdued and elegant in the silver/ pale gold hardware.  I'd imagine this beauty pairs well  with most everything.  Very special bag.  Congrats!


----------



## nakedyogurt

St510 said:


> This is on the top of my wishlist, but am so worried abt color transfer or the metallic leather wearing over time. Its so so stunning though! Would love to hear your thoughts after wearing it.
> 
> I have the classic grey diorama in the large size with silver hardware and it is my everday bag for work. Love the durability of the grained leather, but interested in a smaller diorama for evenings out. Debating between this silver with champagne hardware, black, or the light pink. Thoughts anyone?



I share the same concern as you. Not sure if the metallic will wear off and the SA assured me that I can always bring it back to Dior. She further added that it's Pearl Colour and not metallic? 

Will definitely let me know how it wears


----------



## nakedyogurt

Havanese 28 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!  You made an excellent choice!  This is so subdued and elegant in the silver/ pale gold hardware.  I'd imagine this beauty pairs well  with most everything.  Very special bag.  Congrats!



Thank you!! It's a special bag and took the SA quite a while to present me with it when she saw me struggling to find a Diorama of my liking. I was also considering between the grey tone cracked ceramic version which everyone discouraged me from getting. That was quite a special bag too IMO[emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## averagejoe

nakedyogurt said:


> I share the same concern as you. Not sure if the metallic will wear off and the SA assured me that I can always bring it back to Dior. She further added that it's Pearl Colour and not metallic?
> 
> Will definitely let me know how it wears


Pearl colours and metallic colours often have the same finish. The sheen comes from waxes with silica and/or other light-reflecting particles applied to the surface of the leather.


----------



## rhea87

Hi everyone 
I was hoping to get some advice from you lovely people as it is my first time purchasing a Dior bag (I am normally a Chanel girl but have fallen in love with the Diorama!!).

i have seen the bag in three different colours and have no idea which to pick!!

- powder pink (which comes with a choice of silver or champagne gold hardware)

- powder beige (champagne hardware)

- nude (champagne hardware)

I am after a fairly neutral bag as I tend to stick to dark colours usually and want to mix up my wardrobe!! I have already purchased the mitzah initial scarf shown in one of the pictures 

Thanks in advance xxxx


----------



## leechiyong

rhea87 said:


> Hi everyone
> I was hoping to get some advice from you lovely people as it is my first time purchasing a Dior bag (I am normally a Chanel girl but have fallen in love with the Diorama!!).
> 
> i have seen the bag in three different colours and have no idea which to pick!!
> 
> - powder pink (which comes with a choice of silver or champagne gold hardware)
> .
> - powder beige (champagne hardware)
> 
> - nude (champagne hardware)
> 
> I am after a fairly neutral bag as I tend to stick to dark colours usually and want to mix up my wardrobe!! I have already purchased the mitzah initial scarf shown in one of the pictures
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx


I like the powder beige with champagne hardware the best of the three you posted.


----------



## averagejoe

rhea87 said:


> Hi everyone
> I was hoping to get some advice from you lovely people as it is my first time purchasing a Dior bag (I am normally a Chanel girl but have fallen in love with the Diorama!!).
> 
> i have seen the bag in three different colours and have no idea which to pick!!
> 
> - powder pink (which comes with a choice of silver or champagne gold hardware)
> 
> - powder beige (champagne hardware)
> 
> - nude (champagne hardware)
> 
> I am after a fairly neutral bag as I tend to stick to dark colours usually and want to mix up my wardrobe!! I have already purchased the mitzah initial scarf shown in one of the pictures
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx


Definitely the Nude one.


----------



## JolieChouette

It appears the powder beige one is the same one I've just purchased and I love it. The leather is calf skin with a different grain and the lining is suede. I love it! Will post photos later tonight in case it helps. The nude one looks stunning though. Something about that champagne hardware that I love!


----------



## JolieChouette

I had been wanted a black Chanel boy for quite some time. Every time I visit the store not prepared to buy I see something I like, when I'm ready to buy there's never anything in sight that I like. Anyway, after being disappointed with Chanel and being told that boys are not part of their permanent collection and it really come down to luck, I was wandering back and stumbled on Dior. I must admit a lot of the Dior styles aren't "me", but I immediately fell in love with a bag on display and knew I had to get my hands on it. 

Long story short, I've never made such a large, impulsive purchase before (I like to research before I buy). But couldn't help myself with this one [emoji85] I'm pleased to report that I don't regret it (though I still want the boy [emoji51]). 

The leather is beautiful, I love the champagne gold hardware and the colour is versatile. The SA said it was a seasonal colour and the new version with calfskin and suede lining. Feels soft but looks luxe. 

The staff at the Melbourne Collins st store were amazing. Very friendly and made it a great experience. Can't recommend them enough!


----------



## hightea_xx

rhea87 said:


> Hi everyone
> I was hoping to get some advice from you lovely people as it is my first time purchasing a Dior bag (I am normally a Chanel girl but have fallen in love with the Diorama!!).
> 
> i have seen the bag in three different colours and have no idea which to pick!!
> 
> - powder pink (which comes with a choice of silver or champagne gold hardware)
> 
> - powder beige (champagne hardware)
> 
> - nude (champagne hardware)
> 
> I am after a fairly neutral bag as I tend to stick to dark colours usually and want to mix up my wardrobe!! I have already purchased the mitzah initial scarf shown in one of the pictures
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx



Powder Beige!  Especially after JolieChouette's post!


----------



## averagejoe

JolieChouette said:


> View attachment 3653152
> View attachment 3653153
> View attachment 3653154
> View attachment 3653155
> 
> 
> I had been wanted a black Chanel boy for quite some time. Every time I visit the store not prepared to buy I see something I like, when I'm ready to buy there's never anything in sight that I like. Anyway, after being disappointed with Chanel and being told that boys are not part of their permanent collection and it really come down to luck, I was wandering back and stumbled on Dior. I must admit a lot of the Dior styles aren't "me", but I immediately fell in love with a bag on display and knew I had to get my hands on it.
> 
> Long story short, I've never made such a large, impulsive purchase before (I like to research before I buy). But couldn't help myself with this one [emoji85] I'm pleased to report that I don't regret it (though I still want the boy [emoji51]).
> 
> The leather is beautiful, I love the champagne gold hardware and the colour is versatile. The SA said it was a seasonal colour and the new version with calfskin and suede lining. Feels soft but looks luxe.
> 
> The staff at the Melbourne Collins st store were amazing. Very friendly and made it a great experience. Can't recommend them enough!


Lovely bag! Congratulations!!! I love the new suede lining, and also the soft grained calf leather. Very luxurious.


----------



## Somersetlove

JolieChouette said:


> View attachment 3653152
> View attachment 3653153
> View attachment 3653154
> View attachment 3653155
> 
> 
> I had been wanted a black Chanel boy for quite some time. Every time I visit the store not prepared to buy I see something I like, when I'm ready to buy there's never anything in sight that I like. Anyway, after being disappointed with Chanel and being told that boys are not part of their permanent collection and it really come down to luck, I was wandering back and stumbled on Dior. I must admit a lot of the Dior styles aren't "me", but I immediately fell in love with a bag on display and knew I had to get my hands on it.
> 
> Long story short, I've never made such a large, impulsive purchase before (I like to research before I buy). But couldn't help myself with this one [emoji85] I'm pleased to report that I don't regret it (though I still want the boy [emoji51]).
> 
> The leather is beautiful, I love the champagne gold hardware and the colour is versatile. The SA said it was a seasonal colour and the new version with calfskin and suede lining. Feels soft but looks luxe.
> 
> The staff at the Melbourne Collins st store were amazing. Very friendly and made it a great experience. Can't recommend them enough!



This is gorgeous!!! Is the colour officially called Nude?  I really want to track one of these down, it is so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## JolieChouette

Somersetlove said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Is the colour officially called Nude?  I really want to track one of these down, it is so beautiful [emoji7]



I'm not entirely sure as it was an impulse buy for me and I didn't even think of asking. Though I do have the code below in case it helps


----------



## Kristy0316

JolieChouette said:


> View attachment 3653152
> View attachment 3653153
> View attachment 3653154
> View attachment 3653155
> 
> 
> I had been wanted a black Chanel boy for quite some time. Every time I visit the store not prepared to buy I see something I like, when I'm ready to buy there's never anything in sight that I like. Anyway, after being disappointed with Chanel and being told that boys are not part of their permanent collection and it really come down to luck, I was wandering back and stumbled on Dior. I must admit a lot of the Dior styles aren't "me", but I immediately fell in love with a bag on display and knew I had to get my hands on it.
> 
> Long story short, I've never made such a large, impulsive purchase before (I like to research before I buy). But couldn't help myself with this one [emoji85] I'm pleased to report that I don't regret it (though I still want the boy [emoji51]).
> 
> The leather is beautiful, I love the champagne gold hardware and the colour is versatile. The SA said it was a seasonal colour and the new version with calfskin and suede lining. Feels soft but looks luxe.
> 
> The staff at the Melbourne Collins st store were amazing. Very friendly and made it a great experience. Can't recommend them enough!





Congrats! Great Choice 
I am envy with your suede lining.. so much more special


----------



## CrazyAlpacaLady

Hi all,
I'm a newbie to Dior and have lately been on the lookout for a woc. I came across this thread and now I can't stop thinking about the Diorama woc.
Does anyone use theirs on a daily basis?
I would be using mine without the chain most days as an everyday wallet.
Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

JolieChouette said:


> I'm not entirely sure as it was an impulse buy for me and I didn't even think of asking. Though I do have the code below in case it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654826


The colour is called Powder Pink on the Dior website, which is strange because it is Rose Poudre in French and it doesn't look like the former Rose Poudre.


----------



## Krysli

JolieChouette said:


> It appears the powder beige one is the same one I've just purchased and I love it. The leather is calf skin with a different grain and the lining is suede. I love it! Will post photos later tonight in case it helps. The nude one looks stunning though. Something about that champagne hardware that I love!



I bought the same exact bag a few weeks ago too , I was after the studded black lambskin diorama initially but it was love at first sight with the powder beige bag with champagne hardware and I just had to get

View attachment 3655807


----------



## JolieChouette

averagejoe said:


> The colour is called Powder Pink on the Dior website, which is strange because it is Rose Poudre in French and it doesn't look like the former Rose Poudre.



I agree they do look different. In the photos mine almost looks like the nude from the photos above...strange.


----------



## Krysli

averagejoe said:


> The colour is called Powder Pink on the Dior website, which is strange because it is Rose Poudre in French and it doesn't look like the former Rose Poudre.



The SA told me the bag is the new powder pink for SS17 . It looks more beige to me in real life more than pink tho.


----------



## JolieChouette

Krysli said:


> I bought the same exact bag a few weeks ago too , I was after the studded black lambskin diorama initially but it was love at first sight with the powder beige bag with champagne hardware and I just had to get
> 
> View attachment 3655807



Congratulations [emoji7] I usually regret my impulse purchases but not this one. Great photo [emoji173]


----------



## SelenaLL

Hi lovelies! A bit late to jump on the bandwagon, but I finally managed to secure the last piece of Diorama WOC Micro-Cannage Metallic in Silver! It's an older collection (they wont produce this beauty anymore sobs!), but at least I got something that I liked. Fingers crossed i'll maintain the bag well, will be very gentle with it! Btw, this is my FIRST dior bag!


----------



## leechiyong

What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## rhea87

I


Krysli said:


> The SA told me the bag is the new powder pink for SS17 . It looks more beige to me in real life more than pink tho.


I'm very confused with the colours! My SA told me the new bag is powder pink, but another said it is powder beige!


----------



## averagejoe

SelenaLL said:


> Hi lovelies! A bit late to jump on the bandwagon, but I finally managed to secure the last piece of Diorama WOC Micro-Cannage Metallic in Silver! It's an older collection (they wont produce this beauty anymore sobs!), but at least I got something that I liked. Fingers crossed i'll maintain the bag well, will be very gentle with it! Btw, this is my FIRST dior bag!


Beautiful! Congratulations on your first Dior!


----------



## smiley13tree

SelenaLL said:


> Hi lovelies! A bit late to jump on the bandwagon, but I finally managed to secure the last piece of Diorama WOC Micro-Cannage Metallic in Silver! It's an older collection (they wont produce this beauty anymore sobs!), but at least I got something that I liked. Fingers crossed i'll maintain the bag well, will be very gentle with it! Btw, this is my FIRST dior bag!



This is beautiful! I'm also considering the WOC as my first Dior bag. I love how it looks almost the same as the regular Diorama!


----------



## Angelian

SelenaLL said:


> Hi lovelies! A bit late to jump on the bandwagon, but I finally managed to secure the last piece of Diorama WOC Micro-Cannage Metallic in Silver! It's an older collection (they wont produce this beauty anymore sobs!), but at least I got something that I liked. Fingers crossed i'll maintain the bag well, will be very gentle with it! Btw, this is my FIRST dior bag!



Such a gorgeous bag, congrats!


----------



## SelenaLL

leechiyong said:


> What a beauty!  Congrats!


Thanks dear! Will definitely take good care of it


----------



## SelenaLL

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations on your first Dior!


Thanks so much! Hopefully this will be the first of MANY more to come!


----------



## SelenaLL

smiley13tree said:


> This is beautiful! I'm also considering the WOC as my first Dior bag. I love how it looks almost the same as the regular Diorama!


Thanks, it's a beauty isnt it? Yes, i agree with you! Love how it looks like a mini sized Diorama bag! And it fits way more things inside than a small baby Diorama! Which WOC and colour are you looking at?


----------



## SelenaLL

Angelian said:


> Such a gorgeous bag, congrats!


Thanks dear!! Can't wait to use it this weekend!


----------



## carly88

Hey Friends. I am new here! I need some help from my eagle eye diorama pals. I am living in Ireland - no Dior store anymore. I am hoping to buy a Diorama and have it shipped. Obviously this is a little scary not seeing it in person. I have looked at a few different powder pinks/nude/Champagne's. Some have suede lining, others don't - has anyone any idea why that is? Is it only some colours that have the suede? Thank you in advance x


----------



## averagejoe

carly88 said:


> Hey Friends. I am new here! I need some help from my eagle eye diorama pals. I am living in Ireland - no Dior store anymore. I am hoping to buy a Diorama and have it shipped. Obviously this is a little scary not seeing it in person. I have looked at a few different powder pinks/nude/Champagne's. Some have suede lining, others don't - has anyone any idea why that is? Is it only some colours that have the suede? Thank you in advance x


The new soft grained calfskin versions from Maria Grazia Chiuri have suede lining. The older ones with the stiffer grained calfskin (which looks glossier) have fabric lining.


----------



## Com03002

Was torn between these two bags. 


Ended up getting the metallic on the left. 

I keep thinking if I made the right decision. I loved both. 

Can anyone tell me if this is part of a newer collection and if it will peel easily ?


----------



## averagejoe

Com03002 said:


> Was torn between these two bags.
> 
> 
> Ended up getting the metallic on the left.
> 
> I keep thinking if I made the right decision. I loved both.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is part of a newer collection and if it will peel easily ?


Congratulations!!!

I think the one you got is the durable stiff grained calfskin version (the same used on the My Lady Dior in silver and gold), and it shouldn't peel because there isn't a patent layer on top.


----------



## Havanese 28

I love the powder Beige with the champagne hardware....really wish it were a permanent color!


----------



## Com03002

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I think the one you got is the durable stiff grained calfskin version (the same used on the My Lady Dior in silver and gold), and it shouldn't peel because there isn't a patent layer on top.



Thank you AJ!

I posted some pics.

I noticed the threads to be a bit untidy on one end of the strap and a slight scuff on two of the edges.

I know it's minor, but I'm wondering if I should exchange for the other silver bag (although I'm not keen on the suede lining Bc it can stain ) or I don't even know right... very confused.


averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I think the one you got is the durable stiff grained calfskin version (the same used on the My Lady Dior in silver and gold), and it shouldn't peel because there isn't a patent layer on top.


----------



## averagejoe

Com03002 said:


> Thank you AJ!
> 
> I posted some pics.
> 
> I noticed the threads to be a bit untidy on one end of the strap and a slight scuff on two of the edges.
> 
> I know it's minor, but I'm wondering if I should exchange for the other silver bag (although I'm not keen on the suede lining Bc it can stain ) or I don't even know right... very confused.


I personally like the suede lining because I think it is luxurious.

You should at least exchange it for another one in the same material (they can order one in for you from another boutique) because the scuffing on the edges is unacceptable. It is probably shop wear. If you like the soft grained calfskin in silver (the other one you were choosing between), then exchange for that.


----------



## Com03002

averagejoe said:


> I personally like the suede lining because I think it is luxurious.
> 
> You should at least exchange it for another one in the same material (they can order one in for you from another boutique) because the scuffing on the edges is unacceptable. It is probably shop wear. If you like the soft grained calfskin in silver (the other one you were choosing between), then exchange for that.



Thanks for your thoughts. 

Do you know if the bag I have now is a recent collection?


----------



## averagejoe

Com03002 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> Do you know if the bag I have now is a recent collection?


I think it came out for the Cruise 2017 collection which debuted before Christmas, so it is quite recent.


----------



## merriboo

Does anyone know if the WOC comes in Gris? The SA at Dior said she'll give me a call when it comes in, but I've never come across a Diorama WOC in Gris, even in photos.


----------



## sakuraboo

merriboo said:


> Does anyone know if the WOC comes in Gris? The SA at Dior said she'll give me a call when it comes in, but I've never come across a Diorama WOC in Gris, even in photos.


not for this season. i was looking for the same this past weekend and the SA said they had it last season.


----------



## sakuraboo

Can anyone let me know what kind of packaging - box, care cards, authenticity cards, etc. do you get for a diorama WOC? TIA!


----------



## Petherezia

Hello i need your opinion about these two beauty. What color should i take? Thank you[emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

Petherezia said:


> Hello i need your opinion about these two beauty. What color should i take? Thank you[emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665081
> View attachment 3665082


Which one can better match the items in your wardrobe?

The blue looks more fun and makes more of a statement, but the black is more practical in the long run because as a darker colour it won't show stains and colour transfer as easily.


----------



## raspberrypink

Petherezia said:


> Hello i need your opinion about these two beauty. What color should i take? Thank you[emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665081
> View attachment 3665082


I like the black one better. Matches just about with anything. Thus it can be a "grab and go" kinda bag.


----------



## luxfun

merriboo said:


> Does anyone know if the WOC comes in Gris? The SA at Dior said she'll give me a call when it comes in, but I've never come across a Diorama WOC in Gris, even in photos.



I was just at a boutique in the US that had the WOC in Gris. PM me if you'd like my SA's contact info.


----------



## merriboo

sakuraboo said:


> not for this season. i was looking for the same this past weekend and the SA said they had it last season.





suzis said:


> I was just at a boutique in the US that had the WOC in Gris. PM me if you'd like my SA's contact info.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## Meowwu

I have been trying to decide between a diorama woc and a Chanel woc for about 3 months now  Any input is greatly welcomed. 

Also I have this small dilemma about the regular woc and the horizontal diorama woc.... I saw a bright green horizontal diorama woc that the SA was from last season. How do you choose??!!


----------



## averagejoe

Meowwu said:


> I have been trying to decide between a diorama woc and a Chanel woc for about 3 months now  Any input is greatly welcomed.
> 
> Also I have this small dilemma about the regular woc and the horizontal diorama woc.... I saw a bright green horizontal diorama woc that the SA was from last season. How do you choose??!!


Hmm...

May I throw one more suggestion in there? I suggest the new grained calfskin Lady Dior WOC:










The reason why I suggest this is that I like this more than both the WOCs you mentioned. Of the two you mentioned, the Chanel WOC is more timeless as it is essentially a Chanel staple. The problem is that the chain strap cannot be removed, and if tucked into the bag to be used as a clutch, then it takes up room inside and leaves less room for your belongings.

The Lady Dior WOC is as timeless as a WOC can be. The strap is detachable. Comes with the elegant D I O R charms. Even better, the D rings to which the strap is attached can extend outside of the flap so the clasps of the strap will not dent the edge of the flap. The Chanel will have this problem over time, especially if the contents get heavy.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

averagejoe said:


> Hmm...
> 
> May I throw one more suggestion in there? I suggest the new grained calfskin Lady Dior WOC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I suggest this is that I like this more than both the WOCs you mentioned. Of the two you mentioned, the Chanel WOC is more timeless as it is essentially a Chanel staple. The problem is that the chain strap cannot be removed, and if tucked into the bag to be used as a clutch, then it takes up room inside and leaves less room for your belongings.
> 
> The Lady Dior WOC is as timeless as a WOC can be. The strap is detachable. Comes with the elegant D I O R charms. Even better, the D rings to which the strap is attached can extend outside of the flap so the clasps of the strap will not dent the edge of the flap. The Chanel will have this problem over time, especially if the contents get heavy.


would you (or anyone else) happen to know the current pricing for this one or the diorama woc? the website doesn't list prices it seems and a search of this thread didn't bring it up either. thank you.


----------



## Meowwu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> would you (or anyone else) happen to know the current pricing for this one or the diorama woc? the website doesn't list prices it seems and a search of this thread didn't bring it up either. thank you.



I know the price for diorama in the regular size is $1900 Canadian and $1350 for the long wallet on chain


----------



## averagejoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> would you (or anyone else) happen to know the current pricing for this one or the diorama woc? the website doesn't list prices it seems and a search of this thread didn't bring it up either. thank you.



The Lady Dior WOC has no price on the GBP website but my best guess is 1200GBP (I compared it to the other Maria Grazia Chiuri WOCs, including the studded version of this Lady Dior WOC which is 1300GBP). making it pricier than the Diorama WOC which is priced at 1050GBP.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

averagejoe said:


> The Lady Dior WOC has no price on the GBP website but my best guess is 1200GBP (I compared it to the other Maria Grazia Chiuri WOCs, including the studded version of this Lady Dior WOC which is 1300GBP). making it pricier than the Diorama WOC which is priced at 1050GBP.


thank you so much. that's well within my budget so i'll be looking into it futher.


----------



## nakedyogurt

Petherezia said:


> Hello i need your opinion about these two beauty. What color should i take? Thank you[emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665081
> View attachment 3665082



Blue!! It's such a special colour and brings attention to the raised lines


----------



## Petherezia

nakedyogurt said:


> Blue!! It's such a special colour and brings attention to the raised lines


Thank you really appreciate it [emoji6]


----------



## fashion_junky

nakedyogurt said:


> I was going back and forth on the grey and this and ended up getting the silver mostly because of it's champagne gold hardware
> View attachment 3647622
> View attachment 3647623
> View attachment 3647624
> View attachment 3647625



Hi!  How are you liking this bag?  This is the exact colour/hardware combo that I looked at today and I think it will be my next bag purchase (after I recover from my Chanel purchase today!).  I would love your thoughts on it, as it will be my first Dior bag!  Thanks


----------



## nveg

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows the UK prices for the small and woc diorama? Do you think the price difference is worth it? Thanks!


----------



## sonicxml

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you so much. that's well within my budget so i'll be looking into it futher.


Hi, I have seen this lady dior woc at NYC BG last weekend. Not 100% sure because I was looking for a light color woc...I think the price is around $1300.  It also comes in gold. There is a pink patent one that is very similar but has Dior logo at the front.


----------



## sonicxml

ccbaggirl89 said:


> would you (or anyone else) happen to know the current pricing for this one or the diorama woc? the website doesn't list prices it seems and a search of this thread didn't bring it up either. thank you.


US prices: the calfskin diorama woc is $1440, the metallic perforated ones are $1550, the studded ones are $1800
lady dior woc is around $1300 (not 100% sure)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sonicxml said:


> US prices: the calfskin diorama woc is $1440, the metallic perforated ones are $1550, the studded ones are $1800
> lady dior woc is around $1300 (not 100% sure)


thank you! i like the lady dior woc the best


----------



## averagejoe

sonicxml said:


> US prices: the calfskin diorama woc is $1440, the metallic perforated ones are $1550, the studded ones are $1800
> lady dior woc is around $1300 (not 100% sure)


Thanks for the info! The Lady Dior WOC has a nice price point in comparison.


----------



## sonicxml

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you! i like the lady dior woc the best


I like the lady dior woc too however I have too many black bags...here are some pics of the gold one. I was in a rush so I didn't try it on


----------



## Junke

Hi everyone!  I'm new to Dior and I'm looking to buy my first Diorama . Unfortunately, the state I live in does not have a Dior boutique so I haven't been able to try on, much less see, these beautiful bags IRL. I have a couple questions that I'm hoping people who own the bag can help me with:

1). How durable is the micro cannage metallic calfskin? I've been reading that they chip over time and are not repairable, but then the Dior SA I've been texting with said they're more durable in the long run than the grained leather... I need someone who has owned the bag for a while to comment on wear/tear of the different leather types.

2). Would the small size look better than the medium size on someone who is 5'3 and about 115-120 lbs? To be honest, as much as I love the idea of the medium size, sometimes it looks a little too big to be worn as a cute crossbody. 

3). I'm interested in the onyx micro cannage. Can I get some opinions on whether it's too flashy for everyday, casual use? Also, is the metallic look too trendy for long-term use? 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## shells

Hello ladies and gents!  I'm new to Dior and am currently in a dilemma between a light gold Chanel Boy and a rose poudre Diorama, both in my possession.  I've been looking at colors and I absolutely adore all the champagne hardware I am seeing!  Is the champagne hardware still widely available in the US?  I only saw silver and antiqued gold in my NJ boutique...


----------



## smiley13tree

Junke said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to Dior and I'm looking to buy my first Diorama . Unfortunately, the state I live in does not have a Dior boutique so I haven't been able to try on, much less see, these beautiful bags IRL. I have a couple questions that I'm hoping people who own the bag can help me with:
> 
> 1). How durable is the micro cannage metallic calfskin? I've been reading that they chip over time and are not repairable, but then the Dior SA I've been texting with said they're more durable in the long run than the grained leather... I need someone who has owned the bag for a while to comment on wear/tear of the different leather types.
> 
> 2). Would the small size look better than the medium size on someone who is 5'3 and about 115-120 lbs? To be honest, as much as I love the idea of the medium size, sometimes it looks a little too big to be worn as a cute crossbody.
> 
> 3). I'm interested in the onyx micro cannage. Can I get some opinions on whether it's too flashy for everyday, casual use? Also, is the metallic look too trendy for long-term use?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Have you tried the Chanel boy and small sizes? The Diorama sizes are similar. I am 5'3 around 110 pounds and both sizes fit my frame great.
It depends how much you like to carry around.


----------



## smiley13tree

View attachment 3676008


Lots of beautiful colors of the Diorama WOC today at the soho boutique. I can't decide which one.
Really loved them all. And the ladies there are very nice, served us champagne and chocolate as we shopped!


----------



## averagejoe

shells said:


> Hello ladies and gents!  I'm new to Dior and am currently in a dilemma between a light gold Chanel Boy and a rose poudre Diorama, both in my possession.  I've been looking at colors and I absolutely adore all the champagne hardware I am seeing!  Is the champagne hardware still widely available in the US?  I only saw silver and antiqued gold in my NJ boutique...


The champagne hardware is still available, but it only comes with certain colours. Some colours are only released in silver hardware, while others are on;y released in champagne gold hardware, while others are released in both.

Both your Diorama and Chanel Boy sound wonderful. Can you choose to keep both?


----------



## averagejoe

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3676008
> 
> 
> Lots of beautiful colors of the Diorama WOC today at the soho boutique. I can't decide which one.
> Really loved them all. And the ladies there are very nice, served us champagne and chocolate as we shopped!


Of the three, I like the red studded one the most, although the nude one on the right is probably the most durable given that it is in grained calfskin.


----------



## smiley13tree

averagejoe said:


> Of the three, I like the red studded one the most, although the nude one on the right is probably the most durable given that it is in grained calfskin.



Yes, there was also a gray one which I really liked. Also, the studded one was an additional $400. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Junke

smiley13tree said:


> Have you tried the Chanel boy and small sizes? The Diorama sizes are similar. I am 5'3 around 110 pounds and both sizes fit my frame great.
> It depends how much you like to carry around.



Thanks! Yeah... I'm just having a really hard time deciding on whether I want to give up the option to carry more for having a, IMO, a cuter bag. Do you own a small? Would you happen to know if a small notepad (3x4 in.) would fit?


----------



## shells

averagejoe said:


> The champagne hardware is still available, but it only comes with certain colours. Some colours are only released in silver hardware, while others are on;y released in champagne gold hardware, while others are released in both.
> 
> Both your Diorama and Chanel Boy sound wonderful. Can you choose to keep both?


Oh, I wish!  But in truth the Boy, while beautiful in color, has some downsides which the Diorama seems to correct.  I am definitely returning the Boy (rash decision during a 20 min lunch break when DH surprised me with an impromptu shopping trip for our anniversary!) because the strap is too short and I've never enjoyed the closure.  The Diorama immediately caught my eye and I love the adjustable and hollow strap.  Now I will have to try to find some champagne hardware in a nude/pink shade which I've seen on tpf, because I am obsessed with champagne hardware - if I can find it, it has sealed the deal for me!  

How difficult is it to locate specific colors/hardware??


----------



## fashion_junky

Junke said:


> Thanks! Yeah... I'm just having a really hard time deciding on whether I want to give up the option to carry more for having a, IMO, a cuter bag. Do you own a small? Would you happen to know if a small notepad (3x4 in.) would fit?



I just bought the medium size yesterday, and put my stuff in this morning...I'm definitely glad I went with the medium size!  It carries everything I need and I still think it is a cute bag, definitely not a large bag by any stretch.  Considering the price difference is so small, I think getting a more practical size makes more sense.  I also considered the fact that I have two Chanel minis as well, and wanted to get something a little larger.  If you really love the smaller size and are okay with downsizing what you carry, then I say get what you love.  But just thought I'd let you know my first impressions of my medium


----------



## smiley13tree

Junke said:


> Thanks! Yeah... I'm just having a really hard time deciding on whether I want to give up the option to carry more for having a, IMO, a cuter bag. Do you own a small? Would you happen to know if a small notepad (3x4 in.) would fit?



Yes, the small boy is definitely cuter. And looks better cross body in my opinion. I ended up taking home the old medium (and still wear it cross body at times) because it fits more. I'm the type of girl who likes to bring a little water bottle, card case, lip balm, keys, and still fit a thin cardigan in there. I'm not sure if the 3x4 notepad would fit in a small! 

The height of my old medium boy is around 4 inches (measured from the inside compartment), hope that helps!


----------



## averagejoe

shells said:


> Oh, I wish!  But in truth the Boy, while beautiful in color, has some downsides which the Diorama seems to correct.  I am definitely returning the Boy (rash decision during a 20 min lunch break when DH surprised me with an impromptu shopping trip for our anniversary!) because the strap is too short and I've never enjoyed the closure.  The Diorama immediately caught my eye and I love the adjustable and hollow strap.  Now I will have to try to find some champagne hardware in a nude/pink shade which I've seen on tpf, because I am obsessed with champagne hardware - if I can find it, it has sealed the deal for me!
> 
> How difficult is it to locate specific colors/hardware??



I agree about how the Diorama corrects some of the problems on the Boy, such as the lock which doesn't have two buttons which almost require scratching the bag to push, a strap that doesn't crease the flap no matter how much weight is in the bag, a lighter strap, and a more streamlined appearance that makes it have a sleeker, less bulky, look.

If you like Rose Poudre, then I suggest the Nude Diorama which is a beautiful pinky beige if you prefer champagne gold hardware. @Havanese 28 posted this picture a while ago of this combination:





The colour code is M05U. Ask your SA to track one down for you in their system if it is not available at your local boutique.


----------



## Junke

fashion_junky said:


> I just bought the medium size yesterday, and put my stuff in this morning...I'm definitely glad I went with the medium size!  It carries everything I need and I still think it is a cute bag, definitely not a large bag by any stretch.  Considering the price difference is so small, I think getting a more practical size makes more sense.  I also considered the fact that I have two Chanel minis as well, and wanted to get something a little larger.  If you really love the smaller size and are okay with downsizing what you carry, then I say get what you love.  But just thought I'd let you know my first impressions of my medium



Do mind sharing what you usually carry in your medium?? I'm not sure if I carry more or less than the average person  I usually carry keys, phone, small pouch for eye drops/allergy meds, perfume roller, sunglasses, and occasionally, a small notepad with a pen, eyeliner, and sunscreen.


----------



## Junke

smiley13tree said:


> Yes, the small boy is definitely cuter. And looks better cross body in my opinion. I ended up taking home the old medium (and still wear it cross body at times) because it fits more. I'm the type of girl who likes to bring a little water bottle, card case, lip balm, keys, and still fit a thin cardigan in there. I'm not sure if the 3x4 notepad would fit in a small!
> 
> The height of my old medium boy is around 4 inches (measured from the inside compartment), hope that helps!



Is the old medium boy similar in size to the medium diorama? Sorry, I've never seen these bags IRL lol. I'm surprised that a water bottle AND cardigan fit!


----------



## fashion_junky

Junke said:


> Do mind sharing what you usually carry in your medium?? I'm not sure if I carry more or less than the average person  I usually carry keys, phone, small pouch for eye drops/allergy meds, perfume roller, sunglasses, and occasionally, a small notepad with a pen, eyeliner, and sunscreen.



Today is my first time using her, and I put in my Lady Dior wallet, a Chanel small o-case with lipstick, travel LV perfume, hair elastics, etc., my LV 6 key holder, my asthma inhaler, and my iPhone 7.  I still have room to spare, and could definitely fit a pair of sunglasses in a soft case.  I hope this helps!


----------



## Prada Prince

Large black grained calfskin Diorama with champagne gold hardware...


----------



## smiley13tree

Junke said:


> Is the old medium boy similar in size to the medium diorama? Sorry, I've never seen these bags IRL lol. I'm surprised that a water bottle AND cardigan fit!



Aha yea! It's the small plastic bottles that fit standing upright. 

The medium Diorama fits more. It's also slightly taller than the old medium boy.


----------



## rhea87

Finally got my Diorama on my way through Duty Free at Heathrow airport!! I'm in love!! I ended up going with their new powder beige colour with the champagne hardware x


----------



## NANI1972

rhea87 said:


> Finally got my Diorama on my way through Duty Free at Heathrow airport!! I'm in love!! I ended up going with their new powder beige colour with the champagne hardware x



Beautiful, I love the color! What size is this one?


----------



## rhea87

NANI1972 said:


> Beautiful, I love the color! What size is this one?



Thank you  I love it! It is the medium size


----------



## NinaVera

Congratulations!! It's a beauty


----------



## averagejoe

rhea87 said:


> Finally got my Diorama on my way through Duty Free at Heathrow airport!! I'm in love!! I ended up going with their new powder beige colour with the champagne hardware x


Very pretty! You got it in what I think is the nicest leather that the Diorama comes in. Congratulations!


----------



## Havanese 28

It's gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## rhea87

averagejoe said:


> Very pretty! You got it in what I think is the nicest leather that the Diorama comes in. Congratulations!



Thank you  took me a long time to decide on which colour to get but I think this one suits my skin tone more - it has a greyish undertone to it which means it matches with both dark and light coloured clothes!! 

Also for anyone thinking of purchasing any items from the Dior duty free at Heathrow, their customer service is amazing! My SA was able to reserve my bag for me 4 weeks before my flight and was super responsive over whatsapp xx


----------



## fashion_junky

rhea87 said:


> Finally got my Diorama on my way through Duty Free at Heathrow airport!! I'm in love!! I ended up going with their new powder beige colour with the champagne hardware x



It is beautiful!! I love how you tied the initial bandeau on it...seeing these pics is making me want to get an initial bandeau for my diorama now!!!


----------



## leechiyong

rhea87 said:


> Finally got my Diorama on my way through Duty Free at Heathrow airport!! I'm in love!! I ended up going with their new powder beige colour with the champagne hardware x


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## sonicxml

rhea87 said:


> Finally got my Diorama on my way through Duty Free at Heathrow airport!! I'm in love!! I ended up going with their new powder beige colour with the champagne hardware x


Gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

rhea87 said:


> Thank you  took me a long time to decide on which colour to get but I think this one suits my skin tone more - it has a greyish undertone to it which means it matches with both dark and light coloured clothes!!
> 
> Also for anyone thinking of purchasing any items from the Dior duty free at Heathrow, their customer service is amazing! My SA was able to reserve my bag for me 4 weeks before my flight and was super responsive over whatsapp xx


Do you mind recommending your SA to me? I'm flying out soon and contemplating of getting something


----------



## BlueCherry

rhea87 said:


> Finally got my Diorama on my way through Duty Free at Heathrow airport!! I'm in love!! I ended up going with their new powder beige colour with the champagne hardware x



Your bag is gorgeous and does your stunning pics justice. Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## fashion_junky

I wonder why they have different linings??


----------



## incoralblue

fashion_junky said:


> It is beautiful!  What kind of lining does it have?  Mine has the suede/microfibre lining....do some of them have a different lining?






fashion_junky said:


> Glad it came out!!  I wonder why they have different linings??



Maria updated the lining of the Diorama bags to suede. So if it's suede it will be from the current season (Spring/Summer 2017), if its fabric (like mine) then it was produced prior to her first collection (between cruise 2017 and back to 2015).


----------



## fashion_junky

incoralblue said:


> Maria updated the lining of the Diorama bags to suede. So if it's suede it will be from the current season (Spring/Summer 2017), if its fabric (like mine) then it was produced prior to her first collection (between cruise 2017 and back to 2015).
> 
> Gorgeous bag though.



Thanks for the info!  I'm new to Dior so haven't learned all of these little details yet.  I'm a big fan of suede or microfibre lining, so I'm glad she made that update!  I also noticed that the lining of the grained calfskin Lady Dior is also suede.  It is beautiful!!


----------



## rhea87

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Do you mind recommending your SA to me? I'm flying out soon and contemplating of getting something



no problem! I will DM you x


----------



## rhea87

BigCherry said:


> Your bag is gorgeous and does your stunning pics justice. Congratulations [emoji4]



thank you


----------



## carly88

I wonder why my posts of my bag were deleted?


----------



## fashion_junky

carly88 said:


> I wonder why my posts of my bag were deleted?



My comments on it were also deleted, the reason given was that the bag is fake.  Did you not get that given as a reason too?


----------



## carly88

fashion_junky said:


> My comments on it were also deleted, the reason given was that the bag is fake.  Did you not get that given as a reason too?



wow - what???? I am SHOOK!!! I didn't get given a reason? My bag came with identification? I'm really confused!


----------



## fashion_junky

carly88 said:


> wow - what???? I am SHOOK!!! I didn't get given a reason? My bag came with identification? I'm really confused!



Maybe message the moderator and ask?  I'm really not sure...I'm new to Dior so wouldn't be able to tell you why they thought that.


----------



## averagejoe

carly88 said:


> I wonder why my posts of my bag were deleted?





fashion_junky said:


> My comments on it were also deleted, the reason given was that the bag is fake.  Did you not get that given as a reason too?





carly88 said:


> wow - what???? I am SHOOK!!! I didn't get given a reason? My bag came with identification? I'm really confused!





fashion_junky said:


> Maybe message the moderator and ask?  I'm really not sure...I'm new to Dior so wouldn't be able to tell you why they thought that.



The bag posted has been deemed as a fake based on the most recent picture provided. It was therefore removed as no fakes are allowed on this forum. 

A bag coming with an authenticity card does not necessarily mean that it is authentic. We have lots of authenticators here that can judge if a bag is real or fake without even needing to look at the authenticity card.


----------



## carly88

Ok thanks for this. I'm going to have to get on to the person who I bought the bag from and get this sorted out, as it came with receipts from where the bag was supposedly bought. I can't believe I could have paid this much for a fake  Thank you for your help.


----------



## kriskri

alamaisontt said:


> View attachment 3639567
> 
> 
> Hi, what do u think about this new leather for diorama, guys?


Beautiful! What colour is this?


----------



## Thaotran

I'm in LOVE with the Diorama after seeing posts in this forum  Does anyone know if this color is seasonal? The price is too much for me now but I really want it


----------



## mammypig

rhea87 said:


> Thank you  took me a long time to decide on which colour to get but I think this one suits my skin tone more - it has a greyish undertone to it which means it matches with both dark and light coloured clothes!!
> 
> Also for anyone thinking of purchasing any items from the Dior duty free at Heathrow, their customer service is amazing! My SA was able to reserve my bag for me 4 weeks before my flight and was super responsive over whatsapp xx



Would you mind sending your SA contact to me as well? I will be flying out of Heathrow in a couple of weeks! Do you recall how much the small Diorama is tax free? Thanks!


----------



## mezxy095

Finally! Added this beauty to my collection. 

View attachment 3690683


----------



## averagejoe

mezxy095 said:


> Finally! Added this beauty to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3690683


Your attachment doesn't work. Do you mind attaching your photo again? Thanks!


----------



## mezxy095

Hope it works this time.
My new addition...


----------



## raspberrypink

mezxy095 said:


> Hope it works this time.
> My new addition...
> 
> View attachment 3691077


It's such a gorgeous colour! Congrats!


----------



## fashion_junky

mezxy095 said:


> Hope it works this time.
> My new addition...
> 
> View attachment 3691077



Beautiful!!  Congrats!!  Is this the small or the medium size?


----------



## averagejoe

mezxy095 said:


> Hope it works this time.
> My new addition...
> 
> View attachment 3691077


Beautiful colour! Congratulations!


----------



## mezxy095

fashion_junky said:


> Beautiful!!  Congrats!!  Is this the small or the medium size?



This is the medium. I found the small to be too small IMO.


----------



## jazztonish

Guys. Please help me choose. I'll be getting a Diorama tomorrow since I visit a boutique today and reserved for a blue Diorama in grained leather. But now I'm having second thoughts about the color. Do you think Diorama in blue would be practical and wearable as time goes? This is gonna be my first blue bag which I'm not sure how to wear it. I always prefer understated and classic bags and most of my designer bags are either in black and grey. Bags that go well with my clothing style: minimal, white or navy blue shirts, black trousers and white loafers. Do you think the blue Diorama would go well with my style? Thank you!




Note: I've always wanted a grey one but I was told that it's not available in Asia yet. I've checked with boutiques in Hong Kong, Singapore and Thailand. And they said they've never seen the grey ones available in their stores before. So, blue and black are choices left. Black is a safer choice but I'm just sick of bags in black at the moment. Other colors available are bright red, crimson red, yellow, brown and green.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

jazztonish said:


> Guys. Please help me choose. I'll be getting a Diorama tomorrow since I visit a boutique today and reserved for a blue Diorama in grained leather. But now I'm having second thoughts about the color. Do you think Diorama in blue would be practical and wearable as time goes? This is gonna be my first blue bag which I'm not sure how to wear it. I always prefer understated and classic bags and most of my designer bags are either in black and grey. Bags that go well with my clothing style: minimal, white or navy blue shirts, black trousers and white loafers. Do you think the blue Diorama would go well with my style? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3697732
> 
> 
> Note: I've always wanted a grey one but I was told that it's not available in Asia yet. I've checked with boutiques in Hong Kong, Singapore and Thailand. And they said they've never seen the grey ones available in their stores before. So, blue and black are choices left. Black is a safer choice but I'm just sick of bags in black at the moment. Other colors available are bright red, crimson red, yellow, brown and green.


That blue is stunning! I would go for it! Its a versatile shade of blue as well


----------



## hightea_xx

jazztonish said:


> Guys. Please help me choose. I'll be getting a Diorama tomorrow since I visit a boutique today and reserved for a blue Diorama in grained leather. But now I'm having second thoughts about the color. Do you think Diorama in blue would be practical and wearable as time goes? This is gonna be my first blue bag which I'm not sure how to wear it. I always prefer understated and classic bags and most of my designer bags are either in black and grey. Bags that go well with my clothing style: minimal, white or navy blue shirts, black trousers and white loafers. Do you think the blue Diorama would go well with my style? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3697732
> 
> 
> Note: I've always wanted a grey one but I was told that it's not available in Asia yet. I've checked with boutiques in Hong Kong, Singapore and Thailand. And they said they've never seen the grey ones available in their stores before. So, blue and black are choices left. Black is a safer choice but I'm just sick of bags in black at the moment. Other colors available are bright red, crimson red, yellow, brown and green.



I think that navy is divine!  I would have gone navy instead of my grey Diorama if I hadn't already had soooooo many blue bags.  I'm surprised they don't have the Gris color though it's been out since fall 2016??  However Navy is a great alternative to black and I think will make a great option.  The crimson red could also be nice, especially with the color way of your wardrobe.

Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## jazztonish

shoesshoeshoes said:


> That blue is stunning! I would go for it! Its a versatile shade of blue as well


Versatility is what I'm looking for!


----------



## jazztonish

hightea_xx said:


> I think that navy is divine!  I would have gone navy instead of my grey Diorama if I hadn't already had soooooo many blue bags.  I'm surprised they don't have the Gris color though it's been out since fall 2016??  However Navy is a great alternative to black and I think will make a great option.  The crimson red could also be nice, especially with the color way of your wardrobe.
> 
> Let us know what you end up with!



Thank you for your suggestion. I think the official name of this blue is "Bleu De Minuit". The blue one fits my outgoing character and it makes me look younger and approachable while the crimson red gives me a classy and mature vibe by wearing it. I'll try it on once again before making a purchase.

I'm surprised too since Dior considers Gris as a timeless piece. So, I asked an SA in Thailand if they could help me order a Gris from Europe or the US. But she said they aren't allowed to order products from other countries besides Dior Hong Kong. It will handle the request and find bags that are available in Asia only. I don't think I'll visit Europe or the US some time soon. So, I think I can't wait any longer since I've had eye on Diorama for over a year now.


----------



## hightea_xx

jazztonish said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I think the official name of this blue is "Bleu De Minuit". The blue one fits my outgoing character and it makes me look younger and approachable while the crimson red gives me a classy and mature vibe by wearing it. I'll try it on once again before making a purchase.
> 
> I'm surprised too since Dior considers Gris as a timeless piece. So, I asked an SA in Thailand if they could help me order a Gris from Europe or the US. But she said they aren't allowed to order products from other countries besides Dior Hong Kong. It will handle the request and find bags that are available in Asia only. I don't think I'll visit Europe or the US some time soon. So, I think I can't wait any longer since I've had eye on Diorama for over a year now.



Blue de Midnuit is a beautiful color and very neutral.  It will go with everything and is the same idea as the Gris just in a dark color way!  Definitely will go well with a lot.


----------



## averagejoe

jazztonish said:


> Guys. Please help me choose. I'll be getting a Diorama tomorrow since I visit a boutique today and reserved for a blue Diorama in grained leather. But now I'm having second thoughts about the color. Do you think Diorama in blue would be practical and wearable as time goes? This is gonna be my first blue bag which I'm not sure how to wear it. I always prefer understated and classic bags and most of my designer bags are either in black and grey. Bags that go well with my clothing style: minimal, white or navy blue shirts, black trousers and white loafers. Do you think the blue Diorama would go well with my style? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3697732
> 
> 
> Note: I've always wanted a grey one but I was told that it's not available in Asia yet. I've checked with boutiques in Hong Kong, Singapore and Thailand. And they said they've never seen the grey ones available in their stores before. So, blue and black are choices left. Black is a safer choice but I'm just sick of bags in black at the moment. Other colors available are bright red, crimson red, yellow, brown and green.


Blue is a great neutral, and since you don't have any blue bags, then I say go for it! The blue isn't too vibrant which makes it relatively neutral compared to other blues.


----------



## jazztonish

Hey, I'm just back from the shopping spree! I finally made the first purchase for a Dior bag.
After so much debated with myself, I decided to go with the blue as everyone has suggested! Thank you all again for the advice. 
I also want to make sure that I'll be happily using this bag on many occasions as possible. So, I bought new outfits in navy blue, light blue and white colors which would match well with the bag. lol




*Extra info for future reference*
Diorama "Bleu de Minuit" grained leather in medium size
Full Price: 133,000 Thai Baht (USD3838 before tourist tax refund)
Bought from: Dior Emporium Boutique in Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

jazztonish said:


> Hey, I'm just back from the shopping spree! I finally made the first purchase for a Dior bag.
> After so much debated with myself, I decided to go with the blue as everyone has suggested! Thank you all again for the advice.
> I also want to make sure that I'll be happily using this bag on many occasions as possible. So, I bought new outfits in navy blue, light blue and white colors which would match well with the bag. lol
> 
> View attachment 3698382
> 
> 
> *Extra info for future reference*
> Diorama "Bleu de Minuit" grained leather in medium size
> Full Price: 133,000 Thai Baht (USD3838 before tourist tax refund)
> Bought from: Dior Emporium Boutique in Bangkok, Thailand.


Love that blue! Congratulation  I love that you bought new outfits to match the bag


----------



## fashion_junky

jazztonish said:


> Hey, I'm just back from the shopping spree! I finally made the first purchase for a Dior bag.
> After so much debated with myself, I decided to go with the blue as everyone has suggested! Thank you all again for the advice.
> I also want to make sure that I'll be happily using this bag on many occasions as possible. So, I bought new outfits in navy blue, light blue and white colors which would match well with the bag. lol
> 
> View attachment 3698382
> 
> 
> *Extra info for future reference*
> Diorama "Bleu de Minuit" grained leather in medium size
> Full Price: 133,000 Thai Baht (USD3838 before tourist tax refund)
> Bought from: Dior Emporium Boutique in Bangkok, Thailand.



Congrats!!  It is beautiful!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who buys clothes with certain handbags in mind


----------



## averagejoe

jazztonish said:


> Hey, I'm just back from the shopping spree! I finally made the first purchase for a Dior bag.
> After so much debated with myself, I decided to go with the blue as everyone has suggested! Thank you all again for the advice.
> I also want to make sure that I'll be happily using this bag on many occasions as possible. So, I bought new outfits in navy blue, light blue and white colors which would match well with the bag. lol
> 
> View attachment 3698382
> 
> 
> *Extra info for future reference*
> Diorama "Bleu de Minuit" grained leather in medium size
> Full Price: 133,000 Thai Baht (USD3838 before tourist tax refund)
> Bought from: Dior Emporium Boutique in Bangkok, Thailand.


Congratulations!!! You made a great choice. Modelling pics please


----------



## jazztonish

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Love that blue! Congratulation  I love that you bought new outfits to match the bag



This is I've been busy with since I got back home. Trying to coordinate clothes with the bag. 






fashion_junky said:


> Congrats!!  It is beautiful!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who buys clothes with certain handbags in mind



I had so much fun!



averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! You made a great choice. Modelling pics please



I can't! I'm already in my pajamas. lol. But I won't forget to come back and give an update when I take it outside with me.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

jazztonish said:


> This is I've been busy with since I got back home. Trying to coordinate clothes with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3698654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't! I'm already in my pajamas. lol. But I won't forget to come back and give an update when I take it outside with me.


That lace skirt is lovely!!!!!


----------



## incoralblue

Congrats! It's a gorgeous color.


----------



## Chanellover2015

jazztonish said:


> This is I've been busy with since I got back home. Trying to coordinate clothes with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3698654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't! I'm already in my pajamas. lol. But I won't forget to come back and give an update when I take it outside with me.



Lovely! Can't wait to see the mod shots


----------



## alisa.reber

mezxy095 said:


> Hope it works this time.
> My new addition...
> 
> View attachment 3691077



Congrats!! I love this color


----------



## shazzabongo

mezxy095 said:


> Hope it works this time.
> My new addition...
> 
> View attachment 3691077


OH god that colour is beautiful! Very envious


----------



## shazzabongo

rhea87 said:


> Finally got my Diorama on my way through Duty Free at Heathrow airport!! I'm in love!! I ended up going with their new powder beige colour with the champagne hardware x


Love the Dior Scarf along with the bag - the colours go so well together.


----------



## annilynedr

To all the Canadian Diorama lovers, help?  I know the Medium is $3300 USD but how much is it in Canada?  Does anyone here know?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thaotran

annilynedr said:


> To all the Canadian Diorama lovers, help?  I know the Medium is $3300 USD but how much is it in Canada?  Does anyone here know?  Thanks in advance!


It's CAD 4500 + tax


----------



## annilynedr

Thaotran said:


> It's CAD 4500 + tax



Thanks!!!  Let's hope they have some of the colors I want at the Vancouver store! [emoji16]


----------



## Stephanie_x

mezxy095 said:


> Hope it works this time.
> My new addition...
> 
> View attachment 3691077


Wow... Gorgeous [emoji7] may I know what is the exact colour name / colour code for this colour? Thank u..


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Stephanie_x said:


> Wow... Gorgeous [emoji7] may I know what is the exact colour name / colour code for this colour? Thank u..


I think it's called power pink. I saw the same bag on youtube  
Mazxy please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## kiah15

roxta said:


> For those of you who own the WOC Pouch, are you able to shorten the drop of the chain by threading one clasp through one loop and clipping it onto the other loop? I hope this makes sense (I have attached an image to illustrate what I mean).
> View attachment 3613579



Hi, I took your question into consideration and actually tried it out on my Dior pouch/WOC - it is possible! Haha so now I have 4 different ways wearing my WOC[emoji16] Thanks!


----------



## BagFan5932

Hello Everyone! Are all Dioramas now going to have the suede lining? Even the classic colors like black, blue, and grey?


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello Everyone! Are all Dioramas now going to have the suede lining? Even the classic colors like black, blue, and grey?


The ones introduced by Maria Gracia Chiuri all have suede lining. The older ones with the smaller grain calfskin and smooth lambskin have fabric lining.


----------



## Xxmalibubarbie

Hi, 

Does anyone know whether the Diorama metallic black micro cannage will be a permanent classic? Do you think it will still be available Winter 2017? Or will the new creative director potentially remove all the micro cannage styles in her next collection? 

Thanks


----------



## katherinedvm

Xxmalibubarbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Diorama metallic black micro cannage will be a permanent classic? Do you think it will still be available Winter 2017? Or will the new creative director potentially remove all the micro cannage styles in her next collection?
> 
> Thanks



I love the micro cannage in all colors!


----------



## Tasha1

Hi everyone, 
I have just joined your club. I have been reading some sub-forums to take a clear idea, which bag  I would spend money on : Hermes, Chanel, Dior or Bottega Veneta. And guess?
Hermes offered 2 SAs for 3 customers, Chanel--a queue in front of the boutique, and only Dior wanted my money.


----------



## leechiyong

Tasha1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just joined your club. I have been reading some sub-forums to take a clear idea, which bag  I would spend money on : Hermes, Chanel, Dior or Bottega Veneta. And guess?
> Hermes offered 2 SAs for 3 customers, Chanel--a queue in front of the boutique, and only Dior wanted my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718984


What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## hightea_xx

Tasha1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just joined your club. I have been reading some sub-forums to take a clear idea, which bag  I would spend money on : Hermes, Chanel, Dior or Bottega Veneta. And guess?
> Hermes offered 2 SAs for 3 customers, Chanel--a queue in front of the boutique, and only Dior wanted my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718984



Love this color combo!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Tasha1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just joined your club. I have been reading some sub-forums to take a clear idea, which bag  I would spend money on : Hermes, Chanel, Dior or Bottega Veneta. And guess?
> Hermes offered 2 SAs for 3 customers, Chanel--a queue in front of the boutique, and only Dior wanted my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718984



Your bag is beautiful!!!


----------



## raspberrypink

Tasha1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just joined your club. I have been reading some sub-forums to take a clear idea, which bag  I would spend money on : Hermes, Chanel, Dior or Bottega Veneta. And guess?
> Hermes offered 2 SAs for 3 customers, Chanel--a queue in front of the boutique, and only Dior wanted my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718984


I love this colour! Gorgeous bag. Congrats.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Tasha1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just joined your club. I have been reading some sub-forums to take a clear idea, which bag  I would spend money on : Hermes, Chanel, Dior or Bottega Veneta. And guess?
> Hermes offered 2 SAs for 3 customers, Chanel--a queue in front of the boutique, and only Dior wanted my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718984



Love it. Congrats! I have the studded woc  in the black


----------



## Karinism

Hi guys, I wonder if anyone has the same issues with their Diorama as I have. I bought my grey medium Diorama in October last year. And I used it maybe around 7-8 times since I got it. I put my Diorama on my bed since I just uded it yesterday. I was playing a gane on my iPad when I noticed the Diorama next to me has a loose stitch. And there's a black thread (I assume) near the stitch. Upon closer inspection, one of the corners peeled, I was floored. I choose the grained calfskin over the micro-cannage metallic to avoid this very problem...

I bought the bag in a multi-brand boutique, they have a shop-in-shop Dior corner there. We don't have a stand alone Dior boutique in the country. I didn't recall I bumped the bag at all.


----------



## ivy1026

Karinism said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if anyone has the same issues with their Diorama as I have. I bought my grey medium Diorama in October last year. And I used it maybe around 7-8 times since I got it. I put my Diorama on my bed since I just uded it yesterday. I was playing a gane on my iPad when I noticed the Diorama next to me has a loose stitch. And there's a black thread (I assume) near the stitch. Upon closer inspection, one of the corners peeled, I was floored. I choose the grained calfskin over the micro-cannage metallic to avoid this very problem...
> 
> I bought the bag in a multi-brand boutique, they have a shop-in-shop Dior corner there. We don't have a stand alone Dior boutique in the country. I didn't recall I bumped the bag at all.
> 
> View attachment 3719772
> View attachment 3719773



I have a grey diorama woc and after half a day of use there is a chip at the top of the flap.  The paint came off.  Took it to the store to get it repaired.


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just joined your club. I have been reading some sub-forums to take a clear idea, which bag  I would spend money on : Hermes, Chanel, Dior or Bottega Veneta. And guess?
> Hermes offered 2 SAs for 3 customers, Chanel--a queue in front of the boutique, and only Dior wanted my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718984


WOW! Congratulations!!! It is stunning! 

And yes, some other brands have such long wait times for an SA that it is actually frustrating to buy from them.


----------



## Tasha1

Thanx to everyone for the compliments. The bag is divine. I am going to use it as a clutch as well.


----------



## hightea_xx

Deciding between the following plus the new Scarlet with gold hardware....!  Thoughts?!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Deciding between the following plus the new Scarlet with gold hardware....!  Thoughts?!
> 
> View attachment 3722035


How about the red with studs? 

The scarlet one is very nice too. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Sadiasy

Hi,
Trying to make my first dior purchase - a silver diorama woc. I'm just trying to decide which hardware to go with - silver hardware or the one with gold hardware in the new collection. Which one would you all prefer?


----------



## averagejoe

Sadiasy said:


> Hi,
> Trying to make my first dior purchase - a silver diorama woc. I'm just trying to decide which hardware to go with - silver hardware or the one with gold hardware in the new collection. Which one would you all prefer?


I think silver with gold is more fun, and can match both silver and gold hardware on your handbag and/or accessories.


----------



## Kristy0316

Karinism said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if anyone has the same issues with their Diorama as I have. I bought my grey medium Diorama in October last year. And I used it maybe around 7-8 times since I got it. I put my Diorama on my bed since I just uded it yesterday. I was playing a gane on my iPad when I noticed the Diorama next to me has a loose stitch. And there's a black thread (I assume) near the stitch. Upon closer inspection, one of the corners peeled, I was floored. I choose the grained calfskin over the micro-cannage metallic to avoid this very problem...
> 
> I bought the bag in a multi-brand boutique, they have a shop-in-shop Dior corner there. We don't have a stand alone Dior boutique in the country. I didn't recall I bumped the bag at all.
> 
> View attachment 3719772
> View attachment 3719773




Hi, I have thread loosen issue too for my grained calfskin Diorama (Having it with me 8 months). I was surprised the thread loosen out as I never use the strap / pull that part.
I got it repaired at SGD 96.






And I just looked closely to the corner of my Diorama, yes, it got a little bit peeling, but not as noticeable as yours. 
I bought grained calfskin to avoid peeling issues, but then it still happened.


----------



## Sculli

Karinism said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if anyone has the same issues with their Diorama as I have. I bought my grey medium Diorama in October last year. And I used it maybe around 7-8 times since I got it. I put my Diorama on my bed since I just uded it yesterday. I was playing a gane on my iPad when I noticed the Diorama next to me has a loose stitch. And there's a black thread (I assume) near the stitch. Upon closer inspection, one of the corners peeled, I was floored. I choose the grained calfskin over the micro-cannage metallic to avoid this very problem...
> 
> I bought the bag in a multi-brand boutique, they have a shop-in-shop Dior corner there. We don't have a stand alone Dior boutique in the country. I didn't recall I bumped the bag at all.
> 
> View attachment 3719772
> View attachment 3719773



Yeah I got my Diorama satchel since november and used it a dozen of times, the leather is the same as your. My corners are also wearing off [emoji24]


----------



## Karinism

Oh my, I didn't expect quite a lot of people have the same issues as me. I have 2 Dioramas, the satchel in burgundy/oxblood and the Medium in Gris Dior. I had my Diorama satchel repaired one day after I bought it. The glazing on the four corners of the bottom of the bag scratched. It took almost a month to get it repaired.










Last month I bought the accordion card case in gold metallic supple calfskin (I might be wrong), only to find that the leather has peeled in 2 places. So three out of three Dior items I've bought all have issues. It's very disheartening...


----------



## Chanellover2015

Karinism said:


> Oh my, I didn't expect quite a lot of people have the same issues as me. I have 2 Dioramas, the satchel in burgundy/oxblood and the Medium in Gris Dior. I had my Diorama satchel repaired one day after I bought it. The glazing on the four corners of the bottom of the bag scratched. It took almost a month to get it repaired.
> 
> View attachment 3725721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725723
> 
> 
> Last month I bought the accordion card case in gold metallic supple calfskin (I might be wrong), only to find that the leather has peeled in 2 places. So three out of three Dior items I've bought all have issues. It's very disheartening...
> 
> View attachment 3725733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725734



That's terrible!! These bags are extremely expensive and to have issues with them so soon after its not acceptable.


----------



## averagejoe

Karinism said:


> Oh my, I didn't expect quite a lot of people have the same issues as me. I have 2 Dioramas, the satchel in burgundy/oxblood and the Medium in Gris Dior. I had my Diorama satchel repaired one day after I bought it. The glazing on the four corners of the bottom of the bag scratched. It took almost a month to get it repaired.
> 
> View attachment 3725721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725723
> 
> 
> Last month I bought the accordion card case in gold metallic supple calfskin (I might be wrong), only to find that the leather has peeled in 2 places. So three out of three Dior items I've bought all have issues. It's very disheartening...
> 
> View attachment 3725733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725734


The rubbing of the bottom corners of the Diorama is normal, probably from shop wear. You'll notice that it only rubs off where the leather overlaps, which protrudes the most and gets the most scuffed when the bag is being moved around from shelf to shelf.

It's hard to see the peeling in the pictures of the gold grained calfskin. Take it to Dior and have it repaired or replaced with a new one.


----------



## gigizl

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum and am thinking of getting a new diorama bag~ I have the medium one in "Rose Poudre" already. I am now looking at the small one in copper tone metallic colour grained calfskin, and the medium one in silver tone metallic grained calfskin, both from Autumn 2017. Could anyone give me some advice please?  Will the small one be too small? 

I am thinking maybe the small one in copper tone metallic will be a good evening bag? But I want to be able to carry it during the day as well... I'm just worried it will fall awkwardly in between ( too big for evening and/ or dressier occasions, but too small for the day). Any advice will be great! Thanks a lot xx


----------



## averagejoe

gigizl said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this forum and am thinking of getting a new diorama bag~ I have the medium one in "Rose Poudre" already. I am now looking at the small one in copper tone metallic colour grained calfskin, and the medium one in silver tone metallic grained calfskin, both from Autumn 2017. Could anyone give me some advice please?  Will the small one be too small?
> 
> I am thinking maybe the small one in copper tone metallic will be a good evening bag? But I want to be able to carry it during the day as well... I'm just worried it will fall awkwardly in between ( too big for evening and/ or dressier occasions, but too small for the day). Any advice will be great! Thanks a lot xx


Since you already have a medium, then go with a small. It doesn't look too big for an evening bag.


----------



## Kristy0316

Karinism said:


> Oh my, I didn't expect quite a lot of people have the same issues as me. I have 2 Dioramas, the satchel in burgundy/oxblood and the Medium in Gris Dior. I had my Diorama satchel repaired one day after I bought it. The glazing on the four corners of the bottom of the bag scratched. It took almost a month to get it repaired.
> 
> View attachment 3725721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725723
> 
> 
> Last month I bought the accordion card case in gold metallic supple calfskin (I might be wrong), only to find that the leather has peeled in 2 places. So three out of three Dior items I've bought all have issues. It's very disheartening...
> 
> View attachment 3725733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725734




Oh No... bring the card case for repair or exchange. It's still so NEW...


----------



## gigizl

averagejoe said:


> Since you already have a medium, then go with a small. It doesn't look too big for an evening bag.


Thank you so much xx


----------



## annilynedr

averagejoe said:


> The rubbing of the bottom corners of the Diorama is normal, probably from shop wear. You'll notice that it only rubs off where the leather overlaps, which protrudes the most and gets the most scuffed when the bag is being moved around from shelf to shelf.
> 
> It's hard to see the peeling in the pictures of the gold grained calfskin. Take it to Dior and have it repaired or replaced with a new one.



I just got a Diorama 2 weeks ago and this is now my second time using it and just noticed that there are some mark's at the bottom too.  Like rubbing off!  I'm so disappointed.  Is this just going to continue?

Has anyone with this issue brought their bag in for this same reason?  Mine is the Blue calfskin.

If you've brought yours in,  it would be great if you could let me know what they did.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## annilynedr

Karinism said:


> Oh my, I didn't expect quite a lot of people have the same issues as me. I have 2 Dioramas, the satchel in burgundy/oxblood and the Medium in Gris Dior. I had my Diorama satchel repaired one day after I bought it. The glazing on the four corners of the bottom of the bag scratched. It took almost a month to get it repaired.
> 
> View attachment 3725721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725723
> 
> 
> Last month I bought the accordion card case in gold metallic supple calfskin (I might be wrong), only to find that the leather has peeled in 2 places. So three out of three Dior items I've bought all have issues. It's very disheartening...
> 
> View attachment 3725733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725734



Did you end up bringing in your Diorama?  I'm contemplating on bringing mine in but would like to know what they are willing to do about it.


----------



## averagejoe

annilynedr said:


> I just got a Diorama 2 weeks ago and this is now my second time using it and just noticed that there are some mark's at the bottom too.  Like rubbing off!  I'm so disappointed.  Is this just going to continue?
> 
> Has anyone with this issue brought their bag in for this same reason?  Mine is the Blue calfskin.
> 
> If you've brought yours in,  it would be great if you could let me know what they did.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The colour being rubbed off will eventually happen at points on the bag that get rubbed over time, like the contact points on the base of the bag, or the parts of the 3D Cannage pattern that get in contact with your clothes the most. It shouldn't show colour rubbing off after just 2 uses, although it depends on how the bag was used and set down during those times.

Please bring your bag back to Dior and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Karinism

annilynedr said:


> Did you end up bringing in your Diorama?  I'm contemplating on bringing mine in but would like to know what they are willing to do about it.


Yes I took both bags back to the store. The red Diorama satchel I took back right after I unboxed it. They sent it to Italy (if I'm not mistaken) and fixed it for me because they don't have another bag in the same bordeaux colour.

I also took my Gris Dior medium Diorama to the store last week and they sent it back to Italy. I'm so fortunate that my SA takes a good care of me. Please bring the bag to the store, I'm sure they will do something about it.


----------



## annilynedr

averagejoe said:


> The colour being rubbed off will eventually happen at points on the bag that get rubbed over time, like the contact points on the base of the bag, or the parts of the 3D Cannage pattern that get in contact with your clothes the most. It shouldn't show colour rubbing off after just 2 uses, although it depends on how the bag was used and set down during those times.
> 
> Please bring your bag back to Dior and see what they can do for you.





Karinism said:


> Yes I took both bags back to the store. The red Diorama satchel I took back right after I unboxed it. They sent it to Italy (if I'm not mistaken) and fixed it for me because they don't have another bag in the same bordeaux colour.
> 
> I also took my Gris Dior medium Diorama to the store last week and they sent it back to Italy. I'm so fortunate that my SA takes a good care of me. Please bring the bag to the store, I'm sure they will do something about it.



This actual kept me up way into the early hrs of the night .  I know that the bag was still perfect after its first use.  Last night I work it to an event and it was either on my shoulder or on top of a table with a table cloth all night.  The only thing I can think of is that perhaps someone knocked it or something while I got up to get a drink.  I noticed these marks while my boyfriend and I were waiting for our cab at the end of the night.   These 2 are only the more dominant ones.  If you look closely to the other corners, there's the start of rubbing too.  I plan on taking the bag in tomorrow morning.  I'm just a little worried because I bought it in Vancouver and I live in Toronto so the SA who helped me is obvi not here.  Let's just hope that since it's all Canada, something will be done about it.  Thanks for your advice, I'll keep you all posted.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Karinism

Hi here's the weirdest thing, I owned my grey Diorama longer and used it more often than my red Diorama satchel but the four corners of the bottom of my grey Diorama is impeccable. I sent these pics to my SA as comparison to my scuffed red.













But the grey one has peeled  and my red satchel is in perfect condition. I guess you can't have it all...


----------



## KellyCoCo

Rubbing off on the corner of bags is surely normal. If I look closely at every bag I own, from different fashion houses they all wear at the corners. Even my caviar Chanel bags have worn at the edges slightly. I think that adds to the charm of my bags. 

I purchased a reissue in aged calfskin from Chanel in October last year, this is suposedly a tough leather. I noticed earlier this year slight wear on all corners of the bag. It really doesn't bother me, it shows that it is well used. 

The only bags that haven't worn for me are any patent ones. But once patent leather does wear it cannot be fixed. In my experience patent will wear eventually, but at a slower rate than plain leather.


----------



## annilynedr

Karinism said:


> Hi here's the weirdest thing, I owned my grey Diorama longer and used it more often than my red Diorama satchel but the four corners of the bottom of my grey Diorama is impeccable. I sent these pics to my SA as comparison to my scuffed red.
> 
> View attachment 3734107
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734108
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734109
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734110
> 
> 
> But the grey one has peeled  and my red satchel is in perfect condition. I guess you can't have it all...



[emoji17] but you're supposed to!!!!  *sigh*


----------



## annilynedr

KellyCoCo said:


> Rubbing off on the corner of bags is surely normal. If I look closely at every bag I own, from different fashion houses they all wear at the corners. Even my caviar Chanel bags have worn at the edges slightly. I think that adds to the charm of my bags.
> 
> I purchased a reissue in aged calfskin from Chanel in October last year, this is suposedly a tough leather. I noticed earlier this year slight wear on all corners of the bag. It really doesn't bother me, it shows that it is well used.
> 
> The only bags that haven't worn for me are any patent ones. But once patent leather does wear it cannot be fixed. In my experience patent will wear eventually, but at a slower rate than plain leather.



Oh I definitely agree whole heartedly.  I'm just concerned that mine started so soon and I don't even know what did it.  If I scraped it or layer it on the floor,  I'd know when it happened but I don't.  I'm just afraid that since it happened after the second wear,  there might actually be something wrong.  I'll find out soon though .


----------



## KellyCoCo

annilynedr said:


> Oh I definitely agree whole heartedly.  I'm just concerned that mine started so soon and I don't even know what did it.  If I scraped it or layer it on the floor,  I'd know when it happened but I don't.  I'm just afraid that since it happened after the second wear,  there might actually be something wrong.  I'll find out soon though .


I understand you're concern, just remember leather isn't invincible. When I got my boy bag pictured in my display pic I scratched it along a wall. Some of the leather pulled back causing it to be permantly damaged, this was over a year ago and the damage hasn't become any worse. It's barely noticeable but I know it's there, just like you're bag. 

Take it to Dior and see what they say, keep us updated.


----------



## averagejoe

annilynedr said:


> This actual kept me up way into the early hrs of the night .  I know that the bag was still perfect after its first use.  Last night I work it to an event and it was either on my shoulder or on top of a table with a table cloth all night.  The only thing I can think of is that perhaps someone knocked it or something while I got up to get a drink.  I noticed these marks while my boyfriend and I were waiting for our cab at the end of the night.   These 2 are only the more dominant ones.  If you look closely to the other corners, there's the start of rubbing too.  I plan on taking the bag in tomorrow morning.  I'm just a little worried because I bought it in Vancouver and I live in Toronto so the SA who helped me is obvi not here.  Let's just hope that since it's all Canada, something will be done about it.  Thanks for your advice, I'll keep you all posted.  Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 3734087
> View attachment 3734088
> 
> View attachment 3734089


Table cloths are made of sturdy fabrics because they have to withstand heavy wear and tear from use and washing/drying, so they tend to be tough against soft fabrics, especially when the table cloth has a grain to it. For example, if you used a tablecloth to wipe sunglasses or eyeglasses, then your lenses will definitely scratch. The same goes for leather. If you set your bag down on tablecloth, then it won't do anything to your bag, but if you start to drag is across the cloth (not that you did, but maybe someone else did to see your bag, or to get it out of the way of an entree being served?), then it will abrade the leather and cause it to show wear.

At least you're still in Canada. They have all of your information from your purchase in the system, so they can help you even though you are no longer in Vancouver.


----------



## zeronohiya

Adding my lovely red Diorama❣️


----------



## annilynedr

K soooo... the end of my story goes like this:  

I had to play a little phone tag between Toronto and Vancouver but at the end of the day,  they let me exchange the bag for a new one .  

Rumors of their excellent customer service proven yet again .


----------



## Geogirl

Hi all  After seeing all the reveals of this particular shade, I could not get it off my mind for weeks. Luckily when I had the opportunity to walk in a Dior boutique on a Vegas trip, I was able to secure the very last one in the country (or so my SA claims ). 

I present to you, my first Dior item in Powder Beige! I am in love with its clean design coupled with the feminine soft colour .


----------



## averagejoe

Geogirl said:


> Hi all  After seeing all the reveals of this particular shade, I could not get it off my mind for weeks. Luckily when I had the opportunity to walk in a Dior boutique on a Vegas trip, I was able to secure the very last one in the country (or so my SA claims ).
> 
> I present to you, my first Dior item in Powder Beige! I am in love with its clean design coupled with the feminine soft colour .
> View attachment 3740477


Must've been an extra special Vegas trip once you got this Diorama. It's very pretty!


----------



## Geogirl

averagejoe said:


> Must've been an extra special Vegas trip once you got this Diorama. It's very pretty!


Oh yes it was! I love the shopping experience in Vegas, especially after a successful work week


----------



## emblla

Hi guys!
I've just received my Diorama WOC in Rose Pudre/Powder Pink. It's simply stunning!
But I've noticed strange thing in corners inside... Is it normal? Look like stitching and leather are not working right there... I maybe I'm wrong. I compared it with my Chanel WOC and didn't found anything like that. Thank you for your advices!View media item 2977View media item 2976


----------



## sammytheMUA

Xxmalibubarbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Diorama metallic black micro cannage will be a permanent classic? Do you think it will still be available Winter 2017? Or will the new creative director potentially remove all the micro cannage styles in her next collection?
> 
> Thanks



I hope it's here to stay! This gold micro cannage is at the top of my wishlist and I hope to add it to my collection this winter! The black is TDF as well!


----------



## Diorlover18

Hi Friends!!! I saw this in my boutique! OMG what collection is this from? It's gorgeous - never seen it before


----------



## Diorlover18

Also lusting over this piece - which should I get? Advice pls!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Diorlover18 said:


> Hi Friends!!! I saw this in my boutique! OMG what collection is this from? It's gorgeous - never seen it before





Diorlover18 said:


> Also lusting over this piece - which should I get? Advice pls!!!


Not sure which collection the first one is from, but it's adorable! 

I think the silver one would be easier to match things with. You can match it with silver and/or gold jewelry. I suggest the silver!


----------



## Diorlover18

averagejoe said:


> Not sure which collection the first one is from, but it's adorable!
> 
> I think the silver one would be easier to match things with. You can match it with silver and/or gold jewelry. I suggest the silver!



Thanks!!  my Boyfriend said the same thing too!! I went into Dior intending to buy the silver one. Then I saw the pink one and my heart skipped so many Beats 

These are the other colors the boutique has!


----------



## Thaotran

Diorlover18 said:


> Thanks!!  my Boyfriend said the same thing too!! I went into Dior intending to buy the silver one. Then I saw the pink one and my heart skipped so many Beats
> 
> These are the other colors the boutique has!


I would get the black one with patches. It's not that hard to style it since the color is black. But it also depends on the colorway of your closet too


----------



## Domo

Diorlover18 said:


> Thanks!!  my Boyfriend said the same thing too!! I went into Dior intending to buy the silver one. Then I saw the pink one and my heart skipped so many Beats
> 
> These are the other colors the boutique has!



This js sooo cute ? Is it lambskin ? It looks like a woc from the picture ?


----------



## averagejoe

Domo said:


> This js sooo cute ? Is it lambskin ? It looks like a woc from the picture ?


Yes it is the WOC in lambskin.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tasha1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just joined your club. I have been reading some sub-forums to take a clear idea, which bag  I would spend money on : Hermes, Chanel, Dior or Bottega Veneta. And guess?
> Hermes offered 2 SAs for 3 customers, Chanel--a queue in front of the boutique, and only Dior wanted my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718982
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718983
> View attachment 3718984


Gorgeous! Congratulations!  She's a beauty.   

And, I had the same experience when I went to Europe a few weeks ago. We went to Chanel, LVs, Gucci's and Diors in 6 cities.  LV was packed and SA's couldn't be bothered to help. Chanel's SA's seems harried and clueless about the available stock. Gucci was ok but felt a little hard sale. But Dior was consistently top notch with pleasant service. That plus the truly stunning bags and not wanting to see myself coming and going in the same bag everyone else has makes me want to spend my money there.  


Sadiasy said:


> Hi,
> Trying to make my first dior purchase - a silver diorama woc. I'm just trying to decide which hardware to go with - silver hardware or the one with gold hardware in the new collection. Which one would you all prefer?


I bought the medium silver with shw. I just think it's a cleaner look. But, I say that having the benefit of a silver bag with ghw already in my closet. So choose the one that speaks to you and best matches your jewelry wardrobe. 


KellyCoCo said:


> Rubbing off on the corner of bags is surely normal. If I look closely at every bag I own, from different fashion houses they all wear at the corners. Even my caviar Chanel bags have worn at the edges slightly. I think that adds to the charm of my bags.
> 
> I purchased a reissue in aged calfskin from Chanel in October last year, this is suposedly a tough leather. I noticed earlier this year slight wear on all corners of the bag. It really doesn't bother me, it shows that it is well used.
> 
> The only bags that haven't worn for me are any patent ones. But once patent leather does wear it cannot be fixed. In my experience patent will wear eventually, but at a slower rate than plain leather.





KellyCoCo said:


> I understand you're concern, just remember leather isn't invincible. When I got my boy bag pictured in my display pic I scratched it along a wall. Some of the leather pulled back causing it to be permantly damaged, this was over a year ago and the damage hasn't become any worse. It's barely noticeable but I know it's there, just like you're bag.
> 
> Take it to Dior and see what they say, keep us updated.


Thanks for offering this perspective. I think we can get a little crazed when we see wear and then hear others have it too. It can start a bit of a panic. 

I actually decided to buy the Diorama in silver microcannage after hearing about (and worrying over) the reports of peeling. I felt that at the end of the day it is a stunning bag with no equal across other brands (I know. I looked. LOL!) I'm very careful with my bags. But I actively use them. So if it get a scuff or peeling that it problematic, I'll take it back to Dior.  If it gets a boo boo that's normal from wear, I'll just keep on going and still adore the bag. Honestly, the beautiful thing is so loud and busy I don't think anyone could spot a scuff or slight peel. 


sammytheMUA said:


> I hope it's here to stay! This gold micro cannage is at the top of my wishlist and I hope to add it to my collection this winter! The black is TDF as well!


 I hope these have some staying power. It would be nice for Dior to give them some time to become a classic / iconic.  But even if they discontinue it, flap bags are so widespread that I don't see it ever going out of style even when it isn't hot on trend. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## rosieroseanna

Was the diorama designed by Maria Grazia? I'm tempted between this and the J'adior...


----------



## summergirl1

rosieroseanna said:


> Was the diorama designed by Maria Grazia? I'm tempted between this and the J'adior...



My SA said it was designed by Raf, the ones with the suede interior are by Maria. The suede is so luxurious!!


----------



## plu7

Was deciding on getting a chanel woc or the diorama woc and ended up with this beauty In rose poudre ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

plu7 said:


> Was deciding on getting a chanel woc or the diorama woc and ended up with this beauty In rose poudre ❤️
> View attachment 3761367
> View attachment 3761368
> View attachment 3761369
> View attachment 3761370
> View attachment 3761371
> View attachment 3761372


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi all.. Can anyone please tell me the price of the medium diorama in the scarlet colour in Paris?
This is the bag with the soft grained calfskin and suede interior.. The one from the latest collection.
I'm planning to buy this in Paris when I visit there next month.. Also would anyone know if these bags are also available at the Dior boutique at CDG airport ? I will be flying back home from terminal 2C.
Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## fox2005

Mooshooshoo said:


> Here you go....
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods/diorama
> 
> Already available in the UK


hmm, the link is not working on my end


----------



## averagejoe

fox2005 said:


> hmm, the link is not working on my end


https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/bags/diorama


----------



## fancynancy1218

Does anyone know of the diorama woc comes in black grained calfskin with silver hardware? Also how many inches is the chain? Thanks!


----------



## Fancyschmancey

So....I've been looking (and buying chanel) hunting down a boy but was wandering around today and saw a gorgy handbag on someone's shoulder. I thought I saw it in the window of Dior so off I trotted. Sure enough it was this very unique and unusual design. I'm very pregnant, somewhat delirious,
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and not very good at making decisions at the moment so turning to you ladies for advice.
Thoughts on this Diorama....is it super hot or a bit out there and likely to go out of style very quickly. I love that the colour will go with everything and that is just so different but just not sure whether it's just to out there...if anyone has any modelling pics that would help...
Excuse my very pregnant ness! 
Also, do you think this bag will hold its value (as I know chanels do). Thanks ladies, hoping for some expert Dior lovers advice x


----------



## Fancyschmancey

ladyleia said:


> View attachment 3457255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i've gotten this yesterday!!! Major loveeeee for this Champagne piece. So yummy, isn't it?


How is the wear and tear on this 1yr on...?? I am considering buying this Pretty..just a bit torn


----------



## averagejoe

Fancyschmancey said:


> So....I've been looking (and buying chanel) hunting down a boy but was wandering around today and saw a gorgy handbag on someone's shoulder. I thought I saw it in the window of Dior so off I trotted. Sure enough it was this very unique and unusual design. I'm very pregnant, somewhat delirious,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781230
> View attachment 3781231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not very good at making decisions at the moment so turning to you ladies for advice.
> Thoughts on this Diorama....is it super hot or a bit out there and likely to go out of style very quickly. I love that the colour will go with everything and that is just so different but just not sure whether it's just to out there...if anyone has any modelling pics that would help...
> Excuse my very pregnant ness!
> Also, do you think this bag will hold its value (as I know chanels do). Thanks ladies, hoping for some expert Dior lovers advice x


It is gorgeous! It isn't out there at all. The bag looks classy with great attention to detail. There are a bunch of modelling pics of this particular gold version throughout the Dior forum. Try going through this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorama-pictures-only.893499/

There should be some mod shots there too.

As for resale value, unfortunately Dior bags don't retain their value, so if resale value is important, then the Diorama is not a good option. While I think resale value is important for those who like to sell their pieces later on to fund new purchases, if you find a beautiful bag that speaks to you, then you should get it even if the resale value is low. Most of my bags have low resale value, but I still love them because the designs really speak to me.


----------



## Fancyschmancey

averagejoe said:


> It is gorgeous! It isn't out there at all. The bag looks classy with great attention to detail. There are a bunch of modelling pics of this particular gold version throughout the Dior forum. Try going through this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorama-pictures-only.893499/
> 
> There should be some mod shots there too.
> 
> As for resale value, unfortunately Dior bags don't retain their value, so if resale value is important, then the Diorama is not a good option. While I think resale value is important for those who like to sell their pieces later on to fund new purchases, if you find a beautiful bag that speaks to you, then you should get it even if the resale value is low. Most of my bags have low resale value, but I still love them because the designs really speak to me.


Wow!! Thanks for the feedback and advice, and for inking that thread! I really liked it just wasn't sure. I've def been drooling over peoples pics. Resale isn't all that important as I don't intend on selling my bags, only if you make a bad decision! I just loved the champagne and could see it working with so many outfits. I might have to get me my first diorama! How exciting c


----------



## averagejoe

Fancyschmancey said:


> Wow!! Thanks for the feedback and advice, and for inking that thread! I really liked it just wasn't sure. I've def been drooling over peoples pics. Resale isn't all that important as I don't intend on selling my bags, only if you make a bad decision! I just loved the champagne and could see it working with so many outfits. I might have to get me my first diorama! How exciting c


Glad to be of help! The Diorama is a wonderful bag, and currently a Dior bestseller alongside the Lady Dior. It is especially stunning in champagne gold.


----------



## Fancyschmancey

averagejoe said:


> It is gorgeous! It isn't out there at all. The bag looks classy with great attention to detail. There are a bunch of modelling pics of this particular gold version throughout the Dior forum. Try going through this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorama-pictures-only.893499/
> 
> There should be some mod shots there too.
> 
> As for resale value, unfortunately Dior bags don't retain their value, so if resale value is important, then the Diorama is not a good option. While I think resale value is important for those who like to sell their pieces later on to fund new purchases, if you find a beautiful bag that speaks to you, then you should get it even if the resale value is low. Most of my bags have low resale value, but I still love them because the designs really speak to me.





averagejoe said:


> Glad to be of help! The Diorama is a wonderful bag, and currently a Dior bestseller alongside the Lady Dior. It is especially stunning in champagne gold.


do you know how the wear is on the metallic...? Read a few bad things about it lifting...but I just love it. It's pretty amazing stand out piece!


----------



## averagejoe

Fancyschmancey said:


> do you know how the wear is on the metallic...? Read a few bad things about it lifting...but I just love it. It's pretty amazing stand out piece!


I heard that it has gotten better (manufacturing-wise). There were problems with lifting and peeling before. Since the one you want is not the WOC, then you shouldn't have problems with it as long as you avoid rubbing the material. The WOC version has the chain clasp digging into the flap, so over time, that part may show a small crack. However, the one you want has a sliding chain, so that won't happen to it.


----------



## Fancyschmancey

Thank you so much for all your info...feel great about a purchase now...x


----------



## anitalilac

averagejoe said:


> It is gorgeous! It isn't out there at all. The bag looks classy with great attention to detail. There are a bunch of modelling pics of this particular gold version throughout the Dior forum. Try going through this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorama-pictures-only.893499/
> 
> There should be some mod shots there too.
> 
> As for resale value, unfortunately Dior bags don't retain their value, so if resale value is important, then the Diorama is not a good option. While I think resale value is important for those who like to sell their pieces later on to fund new purchases, if you find a beautiful bag that speaks to you, then you should get it even if the resale value is low. Most of my bags have low resale value, but I still love them because the designs really speak to me.


yes, I share the same sentiment. I buy a bag because I love it without ever thinking  to sell it..


----------



## Fancyschmancey

I think I just don't trust my decision making skills at the moment. Nearly 39weeks pregnant and deliriously tired! I haven't slept properly in months and Id never seen it before. Going to go back and have another look and play today. Also hard to imagine how the bag will look minus a massive bump!!


----------



## fashion_junky

Fancyschmancey said:


> I think I just don't trust my decision making skills at the moment. Nearly 39weeks pregnant and deliriously tired! I haven't slept properly in months and Id never seen it before. Going to go back and have another look and play today. Also hard to imagine how the bag will look minus a massive bump!!



Surviving pregnancy is reason enough to treat yourself to the bag!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Somersetlove

Does anyone know if the Diorama wallet on chain pouch is being discontinued?  It is showing as unavailable on the UK website and customer services could only tell me that it is available in store at the moment and nothing about whether it might be restocked on the website


----------



## averagejoe

Somersetlove said:


> Does anyone know if the Diorama wallet on chain pouch is being discontinued?  It is showing as unavailable on the UK website and customer services could only tell me that it is available in store at the moment and nothing about whether it might be restocked on the website


It is on the UK website right now:
https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/...ed-lambskin-with-large-cannage-design-6-47305

It's not under the Diorama page, but the small leather goods page.

It is not being discontinued. It is highly successful, and new versions of it are coming out this season.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Somersetlove said:


> Does anyone know if the Diorama wallet on chain pouch is being discontinued?  It is showing as unavailable on the UK website and customer services could only tell me that it is available in store at the moment and nothing about whether it might be restocked on the website


I doubt it! The diorama line sells really well. I think their warehouse is probably out of stock. I went to Dior selfridges the other day and there were loads of diorama woc on display


----------



## Somersetlove

Thanks Shoeshoesshoes and averagejoe, I won't rush to mail order one then as I will be in London towards the end of the month and hoping to pick one up then.

Averagejoe it is the classic grained calfskin version that I am interested in and these are showing as unavailable on the site.  Glad to hear it is not being discontinued though!  Have I missed a thread where the new season designs are shown?


----------



## averagejoe

Somersetlove said:


> Thanks Shoeshoesshoes and averagejoe, I won't rush to mail order one then as I will be in London towards the end of the month and hoping to pick one up then.
> 
> Averagejoe it is the classic grained calfskin version that I am interested in and these are showing as unavailable on the site.  Glad to hear it is not being discontinued though!  Have I missed a thread where the new season designs are shown?


Oh. In that case, I'm not sure, although the classic grained calfskin version is also one of the bestsellers so I don't think it's going anywhere for now. Same with the perforated metallic micro-Cannage pattern, which isn't going anywhere.

There are posts of new arrivals here and there on this forum, including boutique pics of new arrivals.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Hi all! This Diorama caught my eye in the boutique - seemed like a beautiful subtle rose gold color with just a hint of lavender. Looking to use it as an evening/going out bag for spring/summer and lighter colored outfits and shoes. However, when I looked for it online the color looked much less appealing to me, with a harsher contrast between the YG and the metallic leather than I remembered. 

I was wondering if anyone who owns this or has seen it in person can comment on its versatility in pairing with outfits? The color is listed as "Copper-tone" on the website. I normally wear RG and WG jewelry, and I recently bought these Jimmy Choos. Do you think this bag will go well or clash?


----------



## averagejoe

karly9 said:


> Hi all! This Diorama caught my eye in the boutique - seemed like a beautiful subtle rose gold color with just a hint of lavender. Looking to use it as an evening/going out bag for spring/summer and lighter colored outfits and shoes. However, when I looked for it online the color looked much less appealing to me, with a harsher contrast between the YG and the metallic leather than I remembered.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who owns this or has seen it in person can comment on its versatility in pairing with outfits? The color is listed as "Copper-tone" on the website. I normally wear RG and WG jewelry, and I recently bought these Jimmy Choos. Do you think this bag will go well or clash?
> 
> View attachment 3791941
> View attachment 3791942


They will not clash at all. Dior needs to work on their stock photos. Most of them don't do justice to their bags. They have somehow removed dimension from the photos, so any effects on the leather don't show. The hardware is often edited (either it was enhanced or wasn't actually in the original photo and was added later) to make it look as bright and reflective as possible, which makes it look odd against certain colours.

Bring your Jimmy Choos to the boutique next time and see if they match. Seeing it in person is the best way to tell.


----------



## VandaOrchid

averagejoe said:


> They will not clash at all. Dior needs to work on their stock photos. Most of them don't do justice to their bags. They have somehow removed dimension from the photos, so any effects on the leather don't show. The hardware is often edited (either it was enhanced or wasn't actually in the original photo and was added later) to make it look as bright and reflective as possible, which makes it look odd against certain colours.
> 
> Bring your Jimmy Choos to the boutique next time and see if they match. Seeing it in person is the best way to tell.


Thanks Averagejoe. Yeah, the ghw in the photo looks enhanced, and not in a good way! Will try to bring my shoes and a trial outfit to the boutique soon.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> It is on the UK website right now:
> https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/...ed-lambskin-with-large-cannage-design-6-47305
> 
> It's not under the Diorama page, but the small leather goods page.
> 
> It is not being discontinued. It is highly successful, and new versions of it are coming out this season.



My SA told me that Dior might reduce future production and focus on Diorama in favor of the Dioraddict line.


----------



## JolieChouette

karly9 said:


> Hi all! This Diorama caught my eye in the boutique - seemed like a beautiful subtle rose gold color with just a hint of lavender. Looking to use it as an evening/going out bag for spring/summer and lighter colored outfits and shoes. However, when I looked for it online the color looked much less appealing to me, with a harsher contrast between the YG and the metallic leather than I remembered.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who owns this or has seen it in person can comment on its versatility in pairing with outfits? The color is listed as "Copper-tone" on the website. I normally wear RG and WG jewelry, and I recently bought these Jimmy Choos. Do you think this bag will go well or clash?
> 
> View attachment 3791941
> View attachment 3791942



I just saw it in person this week and it looks stunning. I took a very poor photo, but hope it helps. It looks very versatile/neutral and would go with both gold/silver jewelry given the tones of the bag.


----------



## sunny07

Hello Ladies! I'm new to Dior and have been mostly a Chanel lover but I'm kinda developing an obsession with the Diorama [emoji30]. I've been researching this bag but have yet to see it in person. Question: is there a size between the small and the WOC? I have seen posts about a mini diorama but it seems very rare, if it even exists. If there is a mini size how does it compare in size to the WOC? What are prices in the US? I've also seen a teeny tiny diorama I think it's the micro? That's too small. 

I was thinking of a WOC but I don't like how the closure is just a snap and the strap is not adjustable. The small is larger than I want, but if a mini really existed, that'd be perfect!!

If you have pics that'd be lovely. Thanks ladies! [emoji175]


----------



## VandaOrchid

JolieChouette said:


> I just saw it in person this week and it looks stunning. I took a very poor photo, but hope it helps. It looks very versatile/neutral and would go with both gold/silver jewelry given the tones of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794218


Thank you so much for posting this photo! It definitely shows the subtleness of the colors that I remember. Will definitely give this one another look.


----------



## averagejoe

sunny07 said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm new to Dior and have been mostly a Chanel lover but I'm kinda developing an obsession with the Diorama [emoji30]. I've been researching this bag but have yet to see it in person. Question: is there a size between the small and the WOC? I have seen posts about a mini diorama but it seems very rare, if it even exists. If there is a mini size how does it compare in size to the WOC? What are prices in the US? I've also seen a teeny tiny diorama I think it's the micro? That's too small.
> 
> I was thinking of a WOC but I don't like how the closure is just a snap and the strap is not adjustable. The small is larger than I want, but if a mini really existed, that'd be perfect!!
> 
> If you have pics that'd be lovely. Thanks ladies! [emoji175]


There is a large, medium, small, and mini Diorama, all with the sliding adjustable chain. Then there is the WOC, and the baby pouch, both of which have detachable chains.

The mini Diorama holds more than the WOC because it is wider.


----------



## sunny07

averagejoe said:


> There is a large, medium, small, and mini Diorama, all with the sliding adjustable chain. Then there is the WOC, and the baby pouch, both of which have detachable chains.
> 
> The mini Diorama holds more than the WOC because it is wider.



Ok so a mini does exist! Sounds perfect! Thanks for the info!

Does anyone know the price of the mini in the US and availability? Is this size seasonal or part of the regular collection?

Thanks so much!


----------



## emilykj

karly9 said:


> Hi all! This Diorama caught my eye in the boutique - seemed like a beautiful subtle rose gold color with just a hint of lavender. Looking to use it as an evening/going out bag for spring/summer and lighter colored outfits and shoes. However, when I looked for it online the color looked much less appealing to me, with a harsher contrast between the YG and the metallic leather than I remembered.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who owns this or has seen it in person can comment on its versatility in pairing with outfits? The color is listed as "Copper-tone" on the website. I normally wear RG and WG jewelry, and I recently bought these Jimmy Choos. Do you think this bag will go well or clash?
> 
> View attachment 3791941
> View attachment 3791942


Here is a photo of the coppertone taken under store lighting (on the left). My SA said it is very stunning IRL.


----------



## emilykj

Geogirl said:


> Hi all  After seeing all the reveals of this particular shade, I could not get it off my mind for weeks. Luckily when I had the opportunity to walk in a Dior boutique on a Vegas trip, I was able to secure the very last one in the country (or so my SA claims ).
> 
> I present to you, my first Dior item in Powder Beige! I am in love with its clean design coupled with the feminine soft colour .
> View attachment 3740477


You did indeed purchase the last one in the US. I unfortunately fell in love with this color a little too late, but I was lucky enough to source one last week from Singapore (although their prices are about 10% higher, ugh).


----------



## jazztonish

emilykj said:


> Here is a photo of the coppertone taken under store lighting (on the left). My SA said it is very stunning IRL.



Hi. What's the color name of the one on the right? I'm sorry if this question has been asked.


----------



## averagejoe

jazztonish said:


> Hi. What's the color name of the one on the right? I'm sorry if this question has been asked.


I think it is the same Powder Beige @emilykj mentioned in the post right before yours .

There seems to be two names going around for this colour on the forum. I think the official name is Powder Pink but I can be wrong. Maybe it's actually two different shades but they look so similar in the pictures.


----------



## fashion_junky

averagejoe said:


> I think it is the same Powder Beige @emilykj mentioned in the post right before yours .
> 
> There seems to be two names going around for this colour on the forum. I think the official name is Powder Pink but I can be wrong. Maybe it's actually two different shades but they look so similar in the pictures.



I asked my SA about the proper name for the Powder Pink/Powder Beige colour and she said it is Powder Pink (this is the colour name for my medium LD).  But I think this picture is of a newer colour called Old Rose....I saw this posted on the Dior Facebook group and that is what the tag said.  They sure do make these colour names confusing!!


----------



## emilykj

jazztonish said:


> Hi. What's the color name of the one on the right? I'm sorry if this question has been asked.


The color on the right is "old rose" which was just released for fall/winter. It's only available in the small size and I'm told it is very similar to powder pink, just a tad darker/more mauve. The graining is also more pronounced than the powder pink. Here's another picture of old rose close up. HTH!


----------



## emilykj

averagejoe said:


> I think it is the same Powder Beige @emilykj mentioned in the post right before yours .
> 
> There seems to be two names going around for this colour on the forum. I think the official name is Powder Pink but I can be wrong. Maybe it's actually two different shades but they look so similar in the pictures.


I think you're right . The powder pink product code is 40PU, so if anyone has powder beige, can you please confirm that they're the same color? Thanks!


----------



## fashion_junky

emilykj said:


> The color on the right is "old rose" which was just released for fall/winter. It's only available in the small size and I'm told it is very similar to powder pink, just a tad darker/more mauve. The graining is also more pronounced than the powder pink. Here's another picture of old rose close up. HTH!



This is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nespressopod

hello! (i hope i'm doing this right as i'm new to tpf  ) 
just wanted to ask opinions on which one to get for the diorama woc pouch. the studded one is so beautiful and the color is gorgeous, but the lambskin worries me a little. does anyone who owns it know that it will be high maintenance or no? the SA told me its only high maintenance for the lighter colors but i'm not sure what that means. 
the calfskin navy blue one is also very pretty, but i own a lot of navy blue clothing and black bags and wanted to try something different, haha. but i love how it can be used as a more casual bag without the studs... TIA!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

nespressopod said:


> hello! (i hope i'm doing this right as i'm new to tpf  )
> just wanted to ask opinions on which one to get for the diorama woc pouch. the studded one is so beautiful and the color is gorgeous, but the lambskin worries me a little. does anyone who owns it know that it will be high maintenance or no? the SA told me its only high maintenance for the lighter colors but i'm not sure what that means.
> the calfskin navy blue one is also very pretty, but i own a lot of navy blue clothing and black bags and wanted to try something different, haha. but i love how it can be used as a more casual bag without the studs... TIA!!


The studded one is gorgeousssss!!!!! I've seen this version but in another colour in real life. I don't think lambskin will be a problem because Dior lambskin holds up really well.
What your SA means about lighter colours is that they get dirty easily. This won't be a problem with these though. I'd say get the studded one. It's very unique and the colour though


----------



## nespressopod

shoesshoeshoes said:


> The studded one is gorgeousssss!!!!! I've seen this version but in another colour in real life. I don't think lambskin will be a problem because Dior lambskin holds up really well.
> What your SA means about lighter colours is that they get dirty easily. This won't be a problem with these though. I'd say get the studded one. It's very unique and the colour though



Thank you so much for your feedback!! I went for the studded one! But now that i'm looking at it, the middle clasp looks a little crooked....does it look like that to any of you?? i don't know if i just made that up in my head and can't unsee it or it really is crooked...  

thank you!!


----------



## Sandi.el

How much can you fit in the small vs the medium? That Old Rose is gorgeous


----------



## averagejoe

nespressopod said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback!! I went for the studded one! But now that i'm looking at it, the middle clasp looks a little crooked....does it look like that to any of you?? i don't know if i just made that up in my head and can't unsee it or it really is crooked...
> 
> thank you!!


You made the right choice with the studded one. Congratulations!

I wouldn't have seen the crookedness if you didn't point it out. I can see it now. It's quite minor, and it looks to be so because the 3-D Cannage pattern on the right side (from the perspective of the picture) is cut a bit shorter (or ends a bit too early) next to the lock than the left side. 

If this bothers you, then I suggest exchanging it. They may be able to order another piece in for you from a different boutique if you bought the last one in stock at your local boutique.


----------



## nespressopod

averagejoe said:


> You made the right choice with the studded one. Congratulations!
> 
> I wouldn't have seen the crookedness if you didn't point it out. I can see it now. It's quite minor, and it looks to be so because the 3-D Cannage pattern on the right side (from the perspective of the picture) is cut a bit shorter (or ends a bit too early) next to the lock than the left side.
> 
> If this bothers you, then I suggest exchanging it. They may be able to order another piece in for you from a different boutique if you bought the last one in stock at your local boutique.



Thank you so much for your advice!!! I actually took it to the boutique today, and they had several in stock that they brought out to let me compare. but they all looked little crooked on the right side/what you suggested with the right 3D design being a tad bit shorter...in the end I just kept the one I already had because it seemed most minor/the clasp hardware on the other ones had "fatter" borders - i had no idea that even the hardware was handmade and therefore no two are the same (!!) - and i didn't really like the look of the thicker outline.. 

The SA told me that because they are handmade they will all have these types of "imperfections" that make it art - i understand that, but at 1400 GBP i must say i was a little disappointed to have to swallow these "flaws".... the bag is beautiful regardless, so i'm hoping that with a few uses i won't even notice it


----------



## averagejoe

nespressopod said:


> Thank you so much for your advice!!! I actually took it to the boutique today, and they had several in stock that they brought out to let me compare. but they all looked little crooked on the right side/what you suggested with the right 3D design being a tad bit shorter...in the end I just kept the one I already had because it seemed most minor/the clasp hardware on the other ones had "fatter" borders - i had no idea that even the hardware was handmade and therefore no two are the same (!!) - and i didn't really like the look of the thicker outline..
> 
> The SA told me that because they are handmade they will all have these types of "imperfections" that make it art - i understand that, but at 1400 GBP i must say i was a little disappointed to have to swallow these "flaws".... the bag is beautiful regardless, so i'm hoping that with a few uses i won't even notice it


It's definitely still a beauty. Since the WOC is hand-made, it relies on the human eye as well as stencils to ensure that everything is in place, and this is so minor that I wouldn't consider it a flaw because it's almost impossible to tell with the eye.


----------



## fashion_junky

emilykj said:


> The color on the right is "old rose" which was just released for fall/winter. It's only available in the small size and I'm told it is very similar to powder pink, just a tad darker/more mauve. The graining is also more pronounced than the powder pink. Here's another picture of old rose close up. HTH!



I got to see this colour in person on Friday, it is gorgeous!!  I was so tempted by it, even though I already have a Powder Pink LD!


----------



## emilykj

fashion_junky said:


> I got to see this colour in person on Friday, it is gorgeous!!  I was so tempted by it, even though I already have a Powder Pink LD!


I've noticed Dior has some of the most beautiful pink/blush/nude shades of any designer. I wish I could have them all, but I'll settle for one .


----------



## Adrian Ho

I saw a poster posted this diorama woc. I seriously love this combination a lot. I'm wondering if Dior makes this exact combination in the small size. Does anyone know? Thank you!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Adrian Ho said:


> View attachment 3802246
> 
> 
> I saw a poster posted this diorama woc. I seriously love this combination a lot. I'm wondering if Dior makes this exact combination in the small size. Does anyone know? Thank you!


I think its very possible. Blue is their main theme this season. I'd just ring up a store and ask


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Adrian Ho said:


> View attachment 3802246
> 
> 
> I saw a poster posted this diorama woc. I seriously love this combination a lot. I'm wondering if Dior makes this exact combination in the small size. Does anyone know? Thank you!


I think this is the same colour?


----------



## Adrian Ho

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I think its very possible. Blue is their main theme this season. I'd just ring up a store and ask



I would like to know that but there isn't any Dior stores in my state.


----------



## Adrian Ho

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I think this is the same colour?



Looks like it. It's very pretty. 
Thank you.


----------



## fashion_junky

Sandi.el said:


> How much can you fit in the small vs the medium? That Old Rose is gorgeous



I have both sizes now, and can take some photos of what fits in each if that would be helpful.  The medium is definitely significantly larger.


----------



## Sandi.el

fashion_junky said:


> I have both sizes now, and can take some photos of what fits in each if that would be helpful.  The medium is definitely significantly larger.



Yeah that would be great, I plan on heading to a boutique this week with the hopes of finding the perfect colour and size. Which do you find more useful? Or tend to wear more?


----------



## fashion_junky

Sandi.el said:


> Yeah that would be great, I plan on heading to a boutique this week with the hopes of finding the perfect colour and size. Which do you find more useful? Or tend to wear more?



That's hard to say since I just got the small one on Friday....but I will say that I haven't stopped using it since I got it!  I guess it depends how you want to wear it - I like wearing the small cross-body and the medium on my shoulder.  I'll take those pics today and post them


----------



## Sandi.el

fashion_junky said:


> That's hard to say since I just got the small one on Friday....but I will say that I haven't stopped using it since I got it!  I guess it depends how you want to wear it - I like wearing the small cross-body and the medium on my shoulder.  I'll take those pics today and post them



 I Think the pics will be great to have on here for reference. As for me, I  went into the Boutique just now and I bit the bullet! I got the small in Old Rose. I didn't bother trying the medium for size since it didn't come in Old Rose and that colour just jumped at me [emoji5]...

I did manage to get everything I had in my purse in except my Wallet. But I'll use a mini. 

Sadly Patients are awaiting but I'd love to share photos with you guys later


----------



## fashion_junky

Sandi.el said:


> I Think the pics will be great to have on here for reference. As for me, I  went into the Boutique just now and I bit the bullet! I got the small in Old Rose. I didn't bother trying the medium for size since it didn't come in Old Rose and that colour just jumped at me [emoji5]...
> 
> I did manage to get everything I had in my purse in except my Wallet. But I'll use a mini.
> 
> Sadly Patients are awaiting but I'd love to share photos with you guys later



Congrats!!  I saw that one on Friday and have been obsessing over it ever since!  Please post some pics


----------



## averagejoe

Sandi.el said:


> I Think the pics will be great to have on here for reference. As for me, I  went into the Boutique just now and I bit the bullet! I got the small in Old Rose. I didn't bother trying the medium for size since it didn't come in Old Rose and that colour just jumped at me [emoji5]...
> 
> I did manage to get everything I had in my purse in except my Wallet. But I'll use a mini.
> 
> Sadly Patients are awaiting but I'd love to share photos with you guys later


Congratulations! Looking forward to your photos!


----------



## ivy1026

Sandi.el said:


> I Think the pics will be great to have on here for reference. As for me, I  went into the Boutique just now and I bit the bullet! I got the small in Old Rose. I didn't bother trying the medium for size since it didn't come in Old Rose and that colour just jumped at me [emoji5]...
> 
> I did manage to get everything I had in my purse in except my Wallet. But I'll use a mini.
> 
> Sadly Patients are awaiting but I'd love to share photos with you guys later



Congrats!  The Old Rose is indeed a stunning.  I saw this in store on Sunday and couldn't get it off my mind.  Have it on hold and still undecided.


----------



## emilykj

ivy1026 said:


> Congrats!  The Old Rose is indeed a stunning.  I saw this in store on Sunday and couldn't get it off my mind.  Have it on hold and still undecided.


Old rose is soooo pretty. I was torn between it and the powder pink. I ultimately went for powder pink because it came in medium and I felt medium was better suited for my lifestyle. But the two colors are very similar IMO so you can't go wrong with either .


----------



## ivy1026

emilykj said:


> Old rose is soooo pretty. I was torn between it and the powder pink. I ultimately went for powder pink because it came in medium and I felt medium was better suited for my lifestyle. But the two colors are very similar IMO so you can't go wrong with either .



Can't wait to see your pic! [emoji6] I can't decide between small and medium too


----------



## emilykj

fashion_junky said:


> Congrats!!  I saw that one on Friday and have been obsessing over it ever since!  Please post some pics


Yes, please post pics . We love eye candy haha!


----------



## fashion_junky

emilykj said:


> Yes, please post pics . We love eye candy haha!



Will do, for sure!!


----------



## Sandi.el

Ok I'm really bad with taking good pics, but I've done some with and without flash. I feel the real colour is closer to the one without flash.
I've also thrown in a few items into the bag: phone, LV cles/mini wallet, tissue, gum, sunglasses case and I still think I have room. For a compact and or lipstick! 












I'll do mod pictures when I take her out. I'm so in love with this bag. I was thinking either the Alma BB or Pochette Metis or Celine mini luggage would be my next purchase but I unexpectedly ended up falling for this even though it wasn't my top 3 to begin with, the others were more casual, which is what I was kind of leaning towards. But It's so stunning. N I will go ahead n say it. I prefer this over a boy bag any day. I'm in love. Really think being involved in this forum helped push me in the right direction with my decision. So thanks to everyone who contributes on here! 

This is my first Dior purchase (besides makeup/perfume). I love the craftsmanship. Today I saw their jewelry up close and I think I want the tribal earrings lol


----------



## Sandi.el

Also I didn't receive an authenticity card or anything, is that normal?


----------



## averagejoe

Sandi.el said:


> Ok I'm really bad with taking good pics, but I've done some with and without flash. I feel the real colour is closer to the one without flash.
> I've also thrown in a few items into the bag: phone, LV cles/mini wallet, tissue, gum, sunglasses case and I still think I have room. For a compact and or lipstick!
> View attachment 3803158
> View attachment 3803159
> View attachment 3803160
> View attachment 3803161
> View attachment 3803162
> View attachment 3803163
> View attachment 3803164
> View attachment 3803165
> View attachment 3803166
> View attachment 3803167
> 
> 
> I'll do mod pictures when I take her out. I'm so in love with this bag. I was thinking either the Alma BB or Pochette Metis or Celine mini luggage would be my next purchase but I unexpectedly ended up falling for this even though it wasn't my top 3 to begin with, the others were more casual, which is what I was kind of leaning towards. But It's so stunning. N I will go ahead n say it. I prefer this over a boy bag any day. I'm in love. Really think being involved in this forum helped push me in the right direction with my decision. So thanks to everyone who contributes on here!
> 
> This is my first Dior purchase (besides makeup/perfume). I love the craftsmanship. Today I saw their jewelry up close and I think I want the tribal earrings lol


Congratulations! I think it's nicer than the three other bags you wanted.


----------



## averagejoe

Sandi.el said:


> Also I didn't receive an authenticity card or anything, is that normal?


It's not normal to not receive the card, although you don't need the card for the warranty. You just need the proof of purchase (i.e. receipt).

If it bothers you, and you may require the card for resale later on, then go back to the boutique to ask for one.


----------



## fashion_junky

Sandi.el said:


> Ok I'm really bad with taking good pics, but I've done some with and without flash. I feel the real colour is closer to the one without flash.
> I've also thrown in a few items into the bag: phone, LV cles/mini wallet, tissue, gum, sunglasses case and I still think I have room. For a compact and or lipstick!
> View attachment 3803158
> View attachment 3803159
> View attachment 3803160
> View attachment 3803161
> View attachment 3803162
> View attachment 3803163
> View attachment 3803164
> View attachment 3803165
> View attachment 3803166
> View attachment 3803167
> 
> 
> I'll do mod pictures when I take her out. I'm so in love with this bag. I was thinking either the Alma BB or Pochette Metis or Celine mini luggage would be my next purchase but I unexpectedly ended up falling for this even though it wasn't my top 3 to begin with, the others were more casual, which is what I was kind of leaning towards. But It's so stunning. N I will go ahead n say it. I prefer this over a boy bag any day. I'm in love. Really think being involved in this forum helped push me in the right direction with my decision. So thanks to everyone who contributes on here!
> 
> This is my first Dior purchase (besides makeup/perfume). I love the craftsmanship. Today I saw their jewelry up close and I think I want the tribal earrings lol



It is beautiful!! Congrats!!! 

You should have received an authenticity card, I would ask your SA for it.


----------



## Sandi.el

Thx everyone.


----------



## Sandi.el

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I think it's nicer than the three other bags you wanted.



Thank you, and to be honest I don't even want any of those bags anymore. They all seem "bleh" now haha


----------



## sakuraboo

Sandi.el said:


> Ok I'm really bad with taking good pics, but I've done some with and without flash. I feel the real colour is closer to the one without flash.
> I've also thrown in a few items into the bag: phone, LV cles/mini wallet, tissue, gum, sunglasses case and I still think I have room. For a compact and or lipstick!
> View attachment 3803158
> View attachment 3803159
> View attachment 3803160
> View attachment 3803161
> View attachment 3803162
> View attachment 3803163
> View attachment 3803164
> View attachment 3803165
> View attachment 3803166
> View attachment 3803167
> 
> 
> I'll do mod pictures when I take her out. I'm so in love with this bag. I was thinking either the Alma BB or Pochette Metis or Celine mini luggage would be my next purchase but I unexpectedly ended up falling for this even though it wasn't my top 3 to begin with, the others were more casual, which is what I was kind of leaning towards. But It's so stunning. N I will go ahead n say it. I prefer this over a boy bag any day. I'm in love. Really think being involved in this forum helped push me in the right direction with my decision. So thanks to everyone who contributes on here!
> 
> This is my first Dior purchase (besides makeup/perfume). I love the craftsmanship. Today I saw their jewelry up close and I think I want the tribal earrings lol


Congrats!, it's beautiful! love the details on the chain


----------



## emilykj

Ooooh, beautiful color ! Congratulations!!! Like you, I am so happy to have found Dior. The bag looks and feels so luxe inside and out. As for the card, I would definitely go back to ask for one. I compare it to not having a birth certificate for my newborn .


----------



## plpc

hi everyone , has dior discontinued the mini diorama? i cant seem to locate it in their site..


----------



## roxta

I wanted to share a photo of this snake Diorama that I saw in Japan. It was so beautiful that I honestly thought I was going to cry (am I a freak?). Look at the detail around the clasp!


----------



## Kristy0316

roxta said:


> I wanted to share a photo of this snake Diorama that I saw in Japan. It was so beautiful that I honestly thought I was going to cry (am I a freak?). Look at the detail around the clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805258



Look at this amaaaazing piece! The detail on the bag, the layering.. and the pink on this bag is a WOW!
Did you try it on?! Wondering the pricing too


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> I wanted to share a photo of this snake Diorama that I saw in Japan. It was so beautiful that I honestly thought I was going to cry (am I a freak?). Look at the detail around the clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805258


The hand-painting, color, and lock inlay are incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laduc

plu7 said:


> Was deciding on getting a chanel woc or the diorama woc and ended up with this beauty In rose poudre ❤️
> View attachment 3761367
> View attachment 3761368
> View attachment 3761369
> View attachment 3761370
> View attachment 3761371
> View attachment 3761372


She is beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Laduc

zeronohiya said:


> Adding my lovely red Diorama❣️
> 
> View attachment 3737528


It's a stunning colour ❤️ ! Is this the small Diorama?


----------



## roxta

Kristy0316 said:


> Look at this amaaaazing piece! The detail on the bag, the layering.. and the pink on this bag is a WOW!
> Did you try it on?! Wondering the pricing too


I didn't try it on or ask how much it was. I was too stunned by its beauty (and knowing the price would confirm just how out of my reach it was haha)!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Hey guys, dont know if anyone knows this, does this beautiful navy diorama with studs come in the small size? Im seriously considering, but the medium is too big for me. Thanks guys!
(Photo borrowed from TraceySH)


----------



## zeronohiya

Laduc said:


> It's a stunning colour ❤️ ! Is this the small Diorama?


Thank you!!! It is the medium size


----------



## Raindropz412

Hi,
I'm hoping someone can help me... I saw few youtube reveals/reviews on Diorama medium in powder pink. I fell in love it and I wanted to get it but of course there is no Dior boutiques in CT I wanted the medium pink, almost mauve colored pink Diorama and from the reviews, it seems the color is called "powder pink" as opposed to "rose poudre". I've tried contacting Dior online customer and sent a photo of the bag from the instagram but no response afterwards...so I decided to call Dior in Bellagio and was told by the SA that "pink powder" and "rose poudre" is the same bag and that in French rose poudre is pink powder. I purchased it and waiting for delivery but why do I feel like I'm getting the wrong shade???I'm hoping it's the shade that I'm looking for since this is my first Dior purchase and I wouldn't even know how to go about doing a return I'm going to attach a photo that SA sent me, she said it's just the lighting...


----------



## fashion_junky

Raindropz412 said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping someone can help me... I saw few youtube reveals/reviews on Diorama medium in powder pink. I fell in love it and I wanted to get it but of course there is no Dior boutiques in CT I wanted the medium pink, almost mauve colored pink Diorama and from the reviews, it seems the color is called "powder pink" as opposed to "rose poudre". I've tried contacting Dior online customer and sent a photo of the bag from the instagram but no response afterwards...so I decided to call Dior in Bellagio and was told by the SA that "pink powder" and "rose poudre" is the same bag and that in French rose poudre is pink powder. I purchased it and waiting for delivery but why do I feel like I'm getting the wrong shade???I'm hoping it's the shade that I'm looking for since this is my first Dior purchase and I wouldn't even know how to go about doing a return I'm going to attach a photo that SA sent me, she said it's just the lighting...



Wow, I'm surprised that an SA wouldn't know the proper colour names!  The colour you want is Powder Pink, the colour in that photo is Rose Poudre.  I'm sorry, it sounds like you are getting the wrong colour....I hope not though, that would be very disappointing!


----------



## Raindropz412

fashion_junky said:


> Wow, I'm surprised that an SA wouldn't know the proper colour names!  The colour you want is Powder Pink, the colour in that photo is Rose Poudre.  I'm sorry, it sounds like you are getting the wrong colour....I hope not though, that would be very disappointing!


I've call another Dior boutique to confirm, the SA told me it's either rose poudre or blush pink. So I said I'm looking for the bag that has a mauve undertone with champagne gold HW, she told me she had it but once she looked at my purchase history, she said I bought the same exact bag yesterday. When I stated that I've seen the photo of the pink powder diorama in medium on someone's instagram, I overheard the two SA's saying that I must have seen it from oversea's instagram or someone who purchased it from overseas! The person lives in US, smh.  I'm now so perplexed by the whole color scheme of the bag, I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope the bag is the one with the mauve undertone instead of the pale pink....or I'll be so disappointed.


----------



## averagejoe

Raindropz412 said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping someone can help me... I saw few youtube reveals/reviews on Diorama medium in powder pink. I fell in love it and I wanted to get it but of course there is no Dior boutiques in CT I wanted the medium pink, almost mauve colored pink Diorama and from the reviews, it seems the color is called "powder pink" as opposed to "rose poudre". I've tried contacting Dior online customer and sent a photo of the bag from the instagram but no response afterwards...so I decided to call Dior in Bellagio and was told by the SA that "pink powder" and "rose poudre" is the same bag and that in French rose poudre is pink powder. I purchased it and waiting for delivery but why do I feel like I'm getting the wrong shade???I'm hoping it's the shade that I'm looking for since this is my first Dior purchase and I wouldn't even know how to go about doing a return I'm going to attach a photo that SA sent me, she said it's just the lighting...





fashion_junky said:


> Wow, I'm surprised that an SA wouldn't know the proper colour names!  The colour you want is Powder Pink, the colour in that photo is Rose Poudre.  I'm sorry, it sounds like you are getting the wrong colour....I hope not though, that would be very disappointing!



I don't think the SA got the names wrong. Rose Poudre and Powder Pink are the same (just translations of one another). I think there are two different versions of Rose Poudre (Powder Pink). In the older Raf Simons bags, Rose Poudre is very light neutral pink. In the newer Maria Grazia Chiuri designs, Rose Poudre is more mauve-coloured. 

Here are two Dioramas, both in Rose Poudre:




And then there's the more mauve (and darker) version called Old Rose which can look similar to Rose Poudre depending on the lighting.

@Raindropz412 you're getting a Rose Poudre Diorama. It's not the wrong colour, unless you wanted a darker colour which is called Old Rose. Just wait to receive it, and if you don't like it, then send it back and request the Old Rose. Or have the SA take a picture of both Rose Poudre and Old Rose next to each other (and any other similar colours), and pick the one you like the most.


----------



## averagejoe

Raindropz412 said:


> I've call another Dior boutique to confirm, the SA told me it's either rose poudre or blush pink. So I said I'm looking for the bag that has a mauve undertone with champagne gold HW, she told me she had it but once she looked at my purchase history, she said I bought the same exact bag yesterday. When I stated that I've seen the photo of the pink powder diorama in medium on someone's instagram, I overheard the two SA's saying that I must have seen it from oversea's instagram or someone who purchased it from overseas! The person lives in US, smh.  I'm now so perplexed by the whole color scheme of the bag, I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope the bag is the one with the mauve undertone instead of the pale pink....or I'll be so disappointed.


If yours is in the new supple grained calfskin (it looks like it is because the lock is not lacquered, but I can't tell if it's lambskin or grained calfskin from the photo), then it should be the more mauve one. It may only appear pale pink due to lighting.


----------



## averagejoe

Raindropz412 said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping someone can help me... I saw few youtube reveals/reviews on Diorama medium in powder pink. I fell in love it and I wanted to get it but of course there is no Dior boutiques in CT I wanted the medium pink, almost mauve colored pink Diorama and from the reviews, it seems the color is called "powder pink" as opposed to "rose poudre". I've tried contacting Dior online customer and sent a photo of the bag from the instagram but no response afterwards...so I decided to call Dior in Bellagio and was told by the SA that "pink powder" and "rose poudre" is the same bag and that in French rose poudre is pink powder. I purchased it and waiting for delivery but why do I feel like I'm getting the wrong shade???I'm hoping it's the shade that I'm looking for since this is my first Dior purchase and I wouldn't even know how to go about doing a return I'm going to attach a photo that SA sent me, she said it's just the lighting...



I've included @Juliahnguyen 's pictures of the pale pink version of Rose Poudre. As you can see from both pictures, it looks a lot more pale than the Diorama in your picture. I think you got the mauve Rose Poudre that you want.


----------



## Raindropz412

averagejoe said:


> I've included @Juliahnguyen 's pictures of the pale pink version of Rose Poudre. As you can see from both pictures, it looks a lot more pale than the Diorama in your picture. I think you got the mauve Rose Poudre that you want.


Thanks for the info! I'll just wait until I get it


----------



## Raindropz412

averagejoe said:


> I don't think the SA got the names wrong. Rose Poudre and Powder Pink are the same (just translations of one another). I think there are two different versions of Rose Poudre (Powder Pink). In the older Raf Simons bags, Rose Poudre is very light neutral pink. In the newer Maria Grazia Chiuri designs, Rose Poudre is more mauve-coloured.
> 
> Here are two Dioramas, both in Rose Poudre:
> View attachment 3809158
> View attachment 3809159
> 
> 
> And then there's the more mauve (and darker) version called Old Rose which can look similar to Rose Poudre depending on the lighting.
> 
> @Raindropz412 you're getting a Rose Poudre Diorama. It's not the wrong colour, unless you wanted a darker colour which is called Old Rose. Just wait to receive it, and if you don't like it, then send it back and request the Old Rose. Or have the SA take a picture of both Rose Poudre and Old Rose next to each other (and any other similar colours), and pick the one you like the most.


Thanks! I think I've seen photos of the Old Rose, doesn't it look more towards cognac? I'll have to google it...


----------



## averagejoe

Raindropz412 said:


> Thanks! I think I've seen photos of the Old Rose, doesn't it look more towards cognac? I'll have to google it...


It is a darker mauve but definitely not cognac (which I assume is more of a molasses colour).


----------



## Cup_of_T

Anyone knows what is the diorama grained lether medium and small price in Thailand? TIA.


----------



## fashion_junky

averagejoe said:


> I don't think the SA got the names wrong. Rose Poudre and Powder Pink are the same (just translations of one another). I think there are two different versions of Rose Poudre (Powder Pink). In the older Raf Simons bags, Rose Poudre is very light neutral pink. In the newer Maria Grazia Chiuri designs, Rose Poudre is more mauve-coloured.
> 
> Here are two Dioramas, both in Rose Poudre:
> View attachment 3809158
> View attachment 3809159
> 
> 
> And then there's the more mauve (and darker) version called Old Rose which can look similar to Rose Poudre depending on the lighting.
> 
> @Raindropz412 you're getting a Rose Poudre Diorama. It's not the wrong colour, unless you wanted a darker colour which is called Old Rose. Just wait to receive it, and if you don't like it, then send it back and request the Old Rose. Or have the SA take a picture of both Rose Poudre and Old Rose next to each other (and any other similar colours), and pick the one you like the most.



They are definitely two separate colours - Rose Poudre and Powder Pink.  I found it odd too, but I confirmed this with my SA when I was deciding which Diorama to get.  I was deciding between the old and new Rose Poudre - _both_ are light pink, one in grained calfskin and one in supple grained calfskin.  The more mauve colour is called Powder Pink, it is the colour of my Lady Dior and it also came in the Diorama but it sold out.  Very confusing, but they are definitely two separate colours.

ETA: I saw both Rose Poudre bags in person when I was deciding which to buy and they were both a light pink, not mauve at all.  The tag says Rose Poudre - the tag for my LD said Powder Pink.


----------



## gregsk

fashion_junky said:


> They are definitely two separate colours - Rose Poudre and Powder Pink.  I found it odd too, but I confirmed this with my SA when I was deciding which Diorama to get.  I was deciding between the old and new Rose Poudre - _both_ are light pink, one in grained calfskin and one in supple grained calfskin.  The more mauve colour is called Powder Pink, it is the colour of my Lady Dior and it also came in the Diorama but it sold out.  Very confusing, but they are definitely two separate colours.
> 
> ETA: I saw both Rose Poudre bags in person when I was deciding which to buy and they were both a light pink, not mauve at all.  The tag says Rose Poudre - the tag for my LD said Powder Pink.


I can confirm that rose poudre and powder pink are the same color dior has been using for years. Powder pink is just the literal traduction of rose poudré (check on google traduction). It might look different on à my lady dior because of the Lambskin and cannage quilted which gives a different shade and finish to the color.
You can check the color code, it's actually the same : M413


----------



## Raindropz412

I did hear the powder pink was limited edition for the spring/summer 2017 collection... I was hoping to find itMaybe it sold out since it was seasonsl and SA only knows about products that are available now... I happened to watch Shea Whitney's review of the bag, a youtuber, and fell in love with the color... 


fashion_junky said:


> They are definitely two separate colours - Rose Poudre and Powder Pink.  I found it odd too, but I confirmed this with my SA when I was deciding which Diorama to get.  I was deciding between the old and new Rose Poudre - _both_ are light pink, one in grained calfskin and one in supple grained calfskin.  The more mauve colour is called Powder Pink, it is the colour of my Lady Dior and it also came in the Diorama but it sold out.  Very confusing, but they are definitely two separate colours.
> 
> ETA: I saw both Rose Poudre bags in person when I was deciding which to buy and they were both a light pink, not mauve at all.  The tag says Rose Poudre - the tag for my LD said Powder Pink.


----------



## Raindropz412

BTW, I'm not saying that rose poudre(pale pink) is not beautiful, it's very pretty but I already own YSL wallet on chain in pale pink and Chanel rectangular mini chevron in pale pink as well. I think it's overkill to have too many baby pink bags, although i just love pink! Lol


----------



## fashion_junky

gregsk said:


> I can confirm that rose poudre and powder pink are the same color dior has been using for years. Powder pink is just the literal traduction of rose poudré (check on google traduction). It might look different on à my lady dior because of the Lambskin and cannage quilted which gives a different shade and finish to the color.
> You can check the color code, it's actually the same : M413



I know it is the literal translation, I live in Canada, I know what "rose poudre" means.  But they are not the same colour as far as Dior is concerned.  I have seen them side by side....they are two different colours.


----------



## fashion_junky

gregsk said:


> I can confirm that rose poudre and powder pink are the same color dior has been using for years. Powder pink is just the literal traduction of rose poudré (check on google traduction). It might look different on à my lady dior because of the Lambskin and cannage quilted which gives a different shade and finish to the color.
> You can check the color code, it's actually the same : M413





Raindropz412 said:


> I did hear the powder pink was limited edition for the spring/summer 2017 collection... I was hoping to find itMaybe it sold out since it was seasonsl and SA only knows about products that are available now... I happened to watch Shea Whitney's review of the bag, a youtuber, and fell in love with the color...



Yes, it is a limited edition colour, whereas Rose Poudre is a colour that has been around for a while.  If you watch Shea Whitney's video, you will see they are not the same at all.


----------



## fashion_junky

I took this photo of the newer Rose Poudre in Supple Grained Calfskin in the store when I bought my small one. As you can see, it is not mauve at all. If you watch Shea Whitney's video, hers is clearly Powder Pink, a mauve colour.

Here is a link to Shea Whitney's video. This is the Powder Pink:


----------



## fashion_junky

gregsk said:


> I can confirm that rose poudre and powder pink are the same color dior has been using for years. Powder pink is just the literal traduction of rose poudré (check on google traduction). It might look different on à my lady dior because of the Lambskin and cannage quilted which gives a different shade and finish to the color.
> You can check the color code, it's actually the same : M413



I forgot to mention - the Powder Pink lady dior I was referring to is not a My Lady Dior, it is a Lady Dior medium in supple grained calfskin - the same leather as  the Diorama.  I have this Lady Dior and it is a mauve pink.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

I think this is a good comparison photo


----------



## emilykj

Raindropz412 said:


> I did hear the powder pink was limited edition for the spring/summer 2017 collection... I was hoping to find itMaybe it sold out since it was seasonsl and SA only knows about products that are available now... I happened to watch Shea Whitney's review of the bag, a youtuber, and fell in love with the color...


I was in the exact same position as you after watching Shea's video! I went on a hunt for the bag and ended up finding it in Singapore. As many of the other posters have already mentioned, Shea's color is Powder Pink. The color code is 40PU. I was so confused too, calling multiple boutiques and actually seeing a rose poudre in person. I can tell you with 100% certainty that these are two different colors. Here's a photo of rose poudre and powder pink side by side. My understanding is Powder Pink was seasonal and is sold out in the US, however the newly released Old Rose is very similar if you're looking for more of a mauve pink.


----------



## amy-k

Has anyone seen the classic grey in a small Diorama in grey hardware? My boutique is telling me it only comes in the medium size..


----------



## Sandi.el

amy-k said:


> Has anyone seen the classic grey in a small Diorama in grey hardware? My boutique is telling me it only comes in the medium size..



I only saw medium when I was at the boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

emilykj said:


> I was in the exact same position as you after watching Shea's video! I went on a hunt for the bag and ended up finding it in Singapore. As many of the other posters have already mentioned, Shea's color is Powder Pink. The color code is 40PU. I was so confused too, calling multiple boutiques and actually seeing a rose poudre in person. I can tell you with 100% certainty that these are two different colors. Here's a photo of rose poudre and powder pink side by side. My understanding is Powder Pink was seasonal and is sold out in the US, however the newly released Old Rose is very similar if you're looking for more of a mauve pink.


Perfect comparison pic! Thanks for sharing this! Strange how they chose the same name for both colours. In the past, Dior's colours were the same in French and translated in English (i.e. Bleu de Minuit is the same as Midnight Blue).


----------



## Raindropz412

emilykj said:


> I was in the exact same position as you after watching Shea's video! I went on a hunt for the bag and ended up finding it in Singapore. As many of the other posters have already mentioned, Shea's color is Powder Pink. The color code is 40PU. I was so confused too, calling multiple boutiques and actually seeing a rose poudre in person. I can tell you with 100% certainty that these are two different colors. Here's a photo of rose poudre and powder pink side by side. My understanding is Powder Pink was seasonal and is sold out in the US, however the newly released Old Rose is very similar if you're looking for more of a mauve pink.


Oh thank you! I knew I wasn't crazy, lol. I kept calling different boutiques and kept hearing that it's the same bag I really wanted that specific color though... do I need any more pale pink colored bags? I already have 4....congrats in getting yours! do you live in Singapore? oh how I wish I can go there to get it, lol. This was my first Dior purchase, I was never really into Dior before, I might have to ask the SA to srnd me a photo of the old rose although I've read that it's only available in small from previous posts before mine. Size small won't do for me, I need a medium...sigh, I guess I have to return the bag once I get it, so disappointing. Can u post a photo of ur bag? If u don't mind, that is... thanks!


----------



## Raindropz412

Raindropz412 said:


> Oh thank you! I knew I wasn't crazy, lol. I kept calling different boutiques and kept hearing that it's the same bag I really wanted that specific color though... do I need any more pale pink colored bags? I already have 4....congrats in getting yours! do you live in Singapore? oh how I wish I can go there to get it, lol. This was my first Dior purchase, I was never really into Dior before, I might have to ask the SA to srnd me a photo of the old rose although I've read that it's only available in small from previous posts before mine. Size small won't do for me, I need a medium...sigh, I guess I have to return the bag once I get it, so disappointing. Can u post a photo of ur bag? If u don't mind, that is... thanks!


BTW, I did see a comment on Shea's instagram responding to someone asking whether it is still available and she wrote that she saw it... I'm not a big instagram person but I commented both on her insta and channel asking where so I can narrow down the bouriques to call and I never heard from her I wish that I didn't watch her video, lol. Then I wouldn't be lusting after that bag.


----------



## fashion_junky

emilykj said:


> I was in the exact same position as you after watching Shea's video! I went on a hunt for the bag and ended up finding it in Singapore. As many of the other posters have already mentioned, Shea's color is Powder Pink. The color code is 40PU. I was so confused too, calling multiple boutiques and actually seeing a rose poudre in person. I can tell you with 100% certainty that these are two different colors. Here's a photo of rose poudre and powder pink side by side. My understanding is Powder Pink was seasonal and is sold out in the US, however the newly released Old Rose is very similar if you're looking for more of a mauve pink.



I'm so glad you have that photo!!  Thanks for posting!  It shows the difference between the two colours perfectly.  And Old Rose is slightly darker than Powder Pink, but only comes in size small.


----------



## fashion_junky

Raindropz412 said:


> BTW, I did see a comment on Shea's instagram responding to someone asking whether it is still available and she wrote that she saw it... I'm not a big instagram person but I commented both on her insta and channel asking where so I can narrow down the bouriques to call and I never heard from her I wish that I didn't watch her video, lol. Then I wouldn't be lusting after that bag.



Maybe you could call Dior and get them to search the system for one?  My SA easily does that when I'm looking for something and she can see the stock in Canada and the US.


----------



## Raindropz412

fashion_junky said:


> Maybe you could call Dior and get them to search the system for one?  My SA easily does that when I'm looking for something and she can see the stock in Canada and the US.


When I spoke with the SA that I think I might have bought the wrong color and explained to her, she said that there was a darker pink during summer and that it's sold out... she didn't offer to search the database which is very strange since  my SA from Louis Vuitton does it for me.... maybe I'll try another boutique and give them the color code since I know what it is now... thanks


----------



## emilykj

Raindropz412 said:


> Oh thank you! I knew I wasn't crazy, lol. I kept calling different boutiques and kept hearing that it's the same bag I really wanted that specific color though... do I need any more pale pink colored bags? I already have 4....congrats in getting yours! do you live in Singapore? oh how I wish I can go there to get it, lol. This was my first Dior purchase, I was never really into Dior before, I might have to ask the SA to srnd me a photo of the old rose although I've read that it's only available in small from previous posts before mine. Size small won't do for me, I need a medium...sigh, I guess I have to return the bag once I get it, so disappointing. Can u post a photo of ur bag? If u don't mind, that is... thanks!


I feel you, it was so frustrating searching for this bag. I called several boutiques and they all said the same thing, until I found a very friendly SA in Las Vegas who told me Powder Pink was different, and provided the color code. She also searched their continental inventory and said there were none left in the US or Canada, but It was available in Mexico. She also checked incoming shipments and there was nothing en route from Europe either. I live in CA and after I learned that this color wasn't available any longer, I almost pulled the trigger on the Old Rose but like you, I really wanted a medium Diorama and Old Rose was only available in small. Luckily, my husband happened to be traveling to Singapore for work and offered to find it for me there. There were 3 left in Singapore and 2 of the 3 had visible dents in them, so he picked the best of the 3. Unfortunately, prices were higher there and with the foreign transaction fee I ended up paying roughly $400 more than the US, but the heart wants what the heart wants . Besides, he purchased it on our anniversary so it was his gift to me and one that I intend to keep and treasure for a lifetime. As for a photo, this color is really difficult to photograph. It's a chameleon, and sometimes looks beige, light pink, mauve pink, even lavender pink under certain lighting. It is a perfect match to the rose poudre Valentino Rockstuds so if you love that color you'll love this one. Here are a few photos taken under different lighting situations. Hope this helps!


----------



## emilykj

Raindropz412 said:


> BTW, I did see a comment on Shea's instagram responding to someone asking whether it is still available and she wrote that she saw it... I'm not a big instagram person but I commented both on her insta and channel asking where so I can narrow down the bouriques to call and I never heard from her I wish that I didn't watch her video, lol. Then I wouldn't be lusting after that bag.


What was even more confusing is Shea actually called it two different colors in a couple of her videos. She referred to it as rose poudre in one and powder pink in another lol. I was so desperate to find the right color that I actually DM'd her about it and she was sweet enough to respond to me and confirmed hers is Powder Pink .


----------



## emilykj

fashion_junky said:


> View attachment 3809240
> 
> 
> I took this photo of the newer Rose Poudre in Supple Grained Calfskin in the store when I bought my small one. As you can see, it is not mauve at all. If you watch Shea Whitney's video, hers is clearly Powder Pink, a mauve colour.
> 
> Here is a link to Shea Whitney's video. This is the Powder Pink:




Lux Purse Love actually has a video on the Rose Poudre color and it's easy to see that its different than Shea's.


----------



## Raindropz412

emilykj said:


> I feel you, it was so frustrating searching for this bag. I called several boutiques and they all said the same thing, until I found a very friendly SA in Las Vegas who told me Powder Pink was different, and provided the color code. She also searched their continental inventory and said there were none left in the US or Canada, but It was available in Mexico. She also checked incoming shipments and there was nothing en route from Europe either. I live in CA and after I learned that this color wasn't available any longer, I almost pulled the trigger on the Old Rose but like you, I really wanted a medium Diorama and Old Rose was only available in small. Luckily, my husband happened to be traveling to Singapore for work and offered to find it for me there. There were 3 left in Singapore and 2 of the 3 had visible dents in them, so he picked the best of the 3. Unfortunately, prices were higher there and with the foreign transaction fee I ended up paying roughly $400 more than the US, but the heart wants what the heart wants . Besides, he purchased it on our anniversary so it was his gift to me and one that I intend to keep and treasure for a lifetime. As for a photo, this color is really difficult to photograph. It's a chameleon, and sometimes looks beige, light pink, mauve pink, even lavender pink under certain lighting. It is a perfect match to the rose poudre Valentino Rockstuds so if you love that color you'll love this one. Here are a few photos taken under different lighting situations. Hope this helps!


OMG! It's gorgeous!!! Oh I wish I can get my hands on it~My heart is literally palpitating! Congrats! It's beautiful! I was still hunting for it but I guess it's too late if you heard that it's no longer available in US and Canada.. I did call few other boutiques just now and I keep getting the same photos of the rose poudre...sigh, I gave the color code but I guess can't look for it with color code? Asked me whether I knew the SKU code which I don't...do you by chance have the SKU #? I might have give up searching


----------



## Raindropz412

emilykj said:


> Lux Purse Love actually has a video on the Rose Poudre color and it's easy to see that its different than Shea's.


Also, thank you for giving me all this info! Appreciated!


----------



## Raindropz412

If I can't find this bag, I guess I'm going to have to console myself that Dior and I are not meant to be, lol. I'll just stick with my trusted LV.


----------



## averagejoe

Raindropz412 said:


> OMG! It's gorgeous!!! Oh I wish I can get my hands on it~My heart is literally palpitating! Congrats! It's beautiful! I was still hunting for it but I guess it's too late if you heard that it's no longer available in US and Canada.. I did call few other boutiques just now and I keep getting the same photos of the rose poudre...sigh, I gave the color code but I guess can't look for it with color code? Asked me whether I knew the SKU code which I don't...do you by chance have the SKU #? I might have give up searching


I believe the SKU is M0422OVKK M40P. I'm not 100% sure as the new Diorama grained calfskin non-metallic models seem to have this SKU, and M40P appears to be the new Powder Pink.

Since it is completely sold out, I think that the colour may be renewed and available again later. No guarantees as I am speculating, but usually Dior follows this path.

Try giving an SA this SKU and see if he/she can find the bag for you.


----------



## Raindropz412

averagejoe said:


> I believe the SKU is M0422OVKK M40P. I'm not 100% sure as the new Diorama grained calfskin non-metallic models seem to have this SKU, and M40P appears to be the new Powder Pink.
> 
> Since it is completely sold out, I think that the colour may be renewed and available again later. No guarantees as I am speculating, but usually Dior follows this path.
> 
> Try giving an SA this SKU and see if he/she can find the bag for you.


Thanks for providing me with the info! I've officially ended my hunt, I've called Dior located at 57th and the SA did a search for me after verifying with Shea's video, it is now completely sold out across US.   I guess I'll just have to hope that a similar color will be released later in the future!  I don't think I'll be keeping the rose poudre once it arrives, can't justify spending money on it when I have 4 other bags in pale pink.  What a bummer! Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## averagejoe

There's a beautiful new Diorama clutch on their website. I love the top-handle detail! Dimensions are 19 x 11 x 4 cm.


----------



## emilykj

averagejoe said:


> I believe the SKU is M0422OVKK M40P. I'm not 100% sure as the new Diorama grained calfskin non-metallic models seem to have this SKU, and M40P appears to be the new Powder Pink.
> 
> Since it is completely sold out, I think that the colour may be renewed and available again later. No guarantees as I am speculating, but usually Dior follows this path.
> 
> Try giving an SA this SKU and see if he/she can find the bag for you.


Here's a photo of the tag


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

New colours on Dior UK


----------



## fashion_junky

shoesshoeshoes said:


> New colours on Dior UK



OMG...I love that Sea Blue Diorama!!!  But I'm supposed to be on a ban right now....


----------



## Raindropz412

emilykj said:


> Here's a photo of the tag


I wish I had this when I was doing the phone order, lol.


----------



## emilykj

Raindropz412 said:


> I wish I had this when I was doing the phone order, lol.


Darn, I'm sorry .


----------



## Raindropz412

emilykj said:


> Darn, I'm sorry .


No worries. It was me, lol, I thought I found it and just rushed it. You've been very helpful!


----------



## ivy1026

Old Rose diorama first time out [emoji4]


----------



## Sandi.el

ivy1026 said:


> Old Rose diorama first time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3812678



Gorgeous bag [emoji6]


----------



## ivy1026

Sandi.el said:


> Gorgeous bag [emoji6]



Thanks dear [emoji8]


----------



## fashion_junky

ivy1026 said:


> Old Rose diorama first time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3812678



What a gorgeous picture!!!  I took mine out today too


----------



## ivy1026

fashion_junky said:


> What a gorgeous picture!!!  I took mine out today too



Thanks dear [emoji6][emoji8] It was a perfect day!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Just wondering if any of you ladies have seen or own the new Winter sea blue diorama bag? I've just seen the colour on the website and the colour totally killed me. But I am supposed to be on a bag ban! If the actual colour's more like a mint green then I'm doing a total escape from the ban island!


----------



## bunnii32211

Elegantlytwist said:


> Just wondering if any of you ladies have seen or own the new Winter sea blue diorama bag? I've just seen the colour on the website and the colour totally killed me. But I am supposed to be on a bag ban! If the actual colour's more like a mint green then I'm doing a total escape from the ban island!



I have! and it was so pretty so I brought it home! Like many of you, I was on the hunt for the powder pink Diorama but when I went to the store, I felt the pink shade didn't look that great on me and the sea blue color was more suitable for my skintone. 

Like its powder pink sibling, I feel that the sea blue color looks different under different lighting. When I tried it on in store, the bright lighting made it look more blue. When it's dark, it looks somewhat gray. And when I took it out at home and it was gloomy outside, the bag looks minty. I think the color is perfect for fall/winter and will look great with my spring wardrobe too


----------



## bunnii32211

This is the same sea blue color but taken when I got home under gloomy lighting from outside. Perhaps the color of my wood floor made the bag look extra minty Regardless, I think it's a great color!


----------



## BlueCherry

bunnii32211 said:


> I have! and it was so pretty so I brought it home! Like many of you, I was on the hunt for the powder pink Diorama but when I went to the store, I felt the pink shade didn't look that great on me and the sea blue color was more suitable for my skintone.
> 
> Like its powder pink sibling, I feel that the sea blue color looks different under different lighting. When I tried it on in store, the bright lighting made it look more blue. When it's dark, it looks somewhat gray. And when I took it out at home and it was gloomy outside, the bag looks minty. I think the color is perfect for fall/winter and will look great with my spring wardrobe too



This is a fabulous colour, I really love chameleon colours. Congratulations. Does this colour come in any of the bigger bags do you know? Diorama would be a little small for my every day needs.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

bunnii32211 said:


> This is the same sea blue color but taken when I got home under gloomy lighting from outside. Perhaps the color of my wood floor made the bag look extra minty Regardless, I think it's a great color!


hi bunnii32211! thanks so much for your wonderful and sweet photos and congratulations on owning this beautiful bag! This bag is gorgeous!!  Exactly like you mentioned, I was also on the hunt for the pink diorama but couldn't decide. Popped by dior website and wanted to see what they have to offer for this season and saw this amazing minty green version!! I immediately called my local boutique this afternoon and was told they have only 2 pieces left in the whole country! I've made an appointment with my SA for a viewing tomorrow and looking forward to viewing this chameleon!


----------



## bunnii32211

BigCherry said:


> This is a fabulous colour, I really love chameleon colours. Congratulations. Does this colour come in any of the bigger bags do you know? Diorama would be a little small for my every day needs.



Thank you!! I'm sorry but I wish I knew if Dior carries this color in the medium size. There was only 1 small one at the store when I visited so I didn't ask. I hope it does though It looks really cute


----------



## fashion_junky

Elegantlytwist said:


> hi bunnii32211! thanks so much for your wonderful and sweet photos and congratulations on owning this beautiful bag! This bag is gorgeous!!  Exactly like you mentioned, I was also on the hunt for the pink diorama but couldn't decide. Popped by dior website and wanted to see what they have to offer for this season and saw this amazing minty green version!! I immediately called my local boutique this afternoon and was told they have only 2 pieces left in the whole country! I've made an appointment with my SA for a viewing tomorrow and looking forward to viewing this chameleon!





bunnii32211 said:


> Thank you!! I'm sorry but I wish I knew if Dior carries this color in the medium size. There was only 1 small one at the store when I visited so I didn't ask. I hope it does though It looks really cute



This is such an amazing colour!!  Congrats!!  Just wondering where you both are located?  My SA hadn't seen this colour yet, so I'm surprised to hear that there are only 2 pieces left in the country (not sure what country you're located in?)!!


----------



## averagejoe

bunnii32211 said:


> This is the same sea blue color but taken when I got home under gloomy lighting from outside. Perhaps the color of my wood floor made the bag look extra minty Regardless, I think it's a great color!


The colour is very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

fashion_junky said:


> This is such an amazing colour!!  Congrats!!  Just wondering where you both are located?  My SA hadn't seen this colour yet, so I'm surprised to hear that there are only 2 pieces left in the country (not sure what country you're located in?)!!



oops sorry i forgot to mention that i live in a very small country- Singapore, so its not surprising that we run out of things fast since I'm sure we don't have many pieces to begin with  that said, my SA did mention that Dior made this colour in limited pieces


----------



## ivy1026

bunnii32211 said:


> This is the same sea blue color but taken when I got home under gloomy lighting from outside. Perhaps the color of my wood floor made the bag look extra minty Regardless, I think it's a great color!



This is beautiful [emoji170][emoji172] Other than the diorama, do you know if this color comes in other bag style? [emoji4]


----------



## bunnii32211

fashion_junky said:


> This is such an amazing colour!!  Congrats!!  Just wondering where you both are located?  My SA hadn't seen this colour yet, so I'm surprised to hear that there are only 2 pieces left in the country (not sure what country you're located in?)!!



I'm in Taiwan (small country as well). The SA said they just got it couple days before I bought it. so I'd assume Dior stores in other places may start getting that color as well (hopefully).


----------



## BlueCherry

bunnii32211 said:


> Thank you!! I'm sorry but I wish I knew if Dior carries this color in the medium size. There was only 1 small one at the store when I visited so I didn't ask. I hope it does though It looks really cute



Thanks


----------



## fashion_junky

Elegantlytwist said:


> oops sorry i forgot to mention that i live in a very small country- Singapore, so its not surprising that we run out of things fast since I'm sure we don't have many pieces to begin with  that said, my SA did mention that Dior made this colour in limited pieces





bunnii32211 said:


> I'm in Taiwan (small country as well). The SA said they just got it couple days before I bought it. so I'd assume Dior stores in other places may start getting that color as well (hopefully).



Thank you!  Maybe the colour just hasn't made it to Canada yet then...I hope we get it!  Although my bank account doesn't!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you!  Maybe the colour just hasn't made it to Canada yet then...I hope we get it!  Although my bank account doesn't!



Haha! Exactly my thoughts  while I'm looking forward to viewing the bag later, my pretty sure my bank account is crying in protest already!


----------



## Sandi.el

bunnii32211 said:


> This is the same sea blue color but taken when I got home under gloomy lighting from outside. Perhaps the color of my wood floor made the bag look extra minty Regardless, I think it's a great color!



Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Hi ladies! So I went to view the diorama bag this afternoon and the colour is gorgeous! Colour in the boutique looks more like a dusky pastel green, personally I feel that it's much wearable than a pure mint green!  However I wasn't quite sure about the size as I feel that the size looks a little small for me? Plus it was the only piece left...not so sure how I feel about taking the sample piece (display piece)  my SA will keep it for a day for me so I'll got one day to decide.


----------



## BlueCherry

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi ladies! So I went to view the diorama bag this afternoon and the colour is gorgeous! Colour in the boutique looks more like a dusky pastel green, personally I feel that it's much wearable than a pure mint green!  However I wasn't quite sure about the size as I feel that the size looks a little small for me? Plus it was the only piece left...not so sure how I feel about taking the sample piece (display piece)  my SA will keep it for a day for me so I'll got one day to decide.



Love your trousers!! The size looks great on you but I always ask myself does it fit what I need it to. I would prefer new personally, some of the display pieces can be quite marked - can they order you one in? Not sure where you’re based but it’s available in the UK online store.


----------



## bunnii32211

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi ladies! So I went to view the diorama bag this afternoon and the colour is gorgeous! Colour in the boutique looks more like a dusky pastel green, personally I feel that it's much wearable than a pure mint green!  However I wasn't quite sure about the size as I feel that the size looks a little small for me? Plus it was the only piece left...not so sure how I feel about taking the sample piece (display piece)  my SA will keep it for a day for me so I'll got one day to decide.



It depends on how you feel about smaller bags. I personally like the small size more but that's because I normally only carry phone,key, compact wallet, and a lipstick. The medium would be too big for my everyday needs. I also recommend wearing a medium and a small side by side to compare how it looks on you. The medium size was too big for my frame so that's also why I went for the small.
As for whether to buy the display piece, it also comes down to how you feel. If you feel iffy about it, I'd wait. Since it's only the beginning of fall season, I feel like the store may get more bags in the future. I got the display piece since it was the only one in the store. The SA reassured me they had only got the bag 2-3 days ago and I checked the bag thoroughly before I felt comfortable buying it. I hope this helps you with your decision


----------



## Elegantlytwist

BigCherry said:


> Love your trousers!! The size looks great on you but I always ask myself does it fit what I need it to. I would prefer new personally, some of the display pieces can be quite marked - can they order you one in? Not sure where you’re based but it’s available in the UK online store.



Thanks for your wonderful input! I don't think I will have a problem with carrying lesser stuff with a smaller bag- just only worried that the bag looks too small against my frame (just feeling insecure about my big butt, haha)  I asked if they can order but I was told we only had 6 pieces in the whole country and they're only down to two with very slim chance of restocking. Well...or perhaps it's just meant to be- my bank account's probably smiling now!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

bunnii32211 said:


> It depends on how you feel about smaller bags. I personally like the small size more but that's because I normally only carry phone,key, compact wallet, and a lipstick. The medium would be too big for my everyday needs. I also recommend wearing a medium and a small side by side to compare how it looks on you. The medium size was too big for my frame so that's also why I went for the small.
> As for whether to buy the display piece, it also comes down to how you feel. If you feel iffy about it, I'd wait. Since it's only the beginning of fall season, I feel like the store may get more bags in the future. I got the display piece since it was the only one in the store. The SA reassured me they had only got the bag 2-3 days ago and I checked the bag thoroughly before I felt comfortable buying it. I hope this helps you with your decision



Same here! I tried on the medium size this afternoon and it looked so overwhelming on me! Whereas the small size looks a tad too small. If only they've a size in between small and medium, it'd be perfect! 
So you were in the same situation as me! Seasonal pieces really come in limited stocks don't they! You're very lucky to have gotten the last new piece! I didn't scrutinise the piece I viewed today though. But yes thanks so much for your helpful input, maybe I should just wait and see if they get any more new pieces. If it's meant to be, it will be. I was supposed to be on ban island anyway


----------



## BlueCherry

Elegantlytwist said:


> Thanks for your wonderful input! I don't think I will have a problem with carrying lesser stuff with a smaller bag- just only worried that the bag looks too small against my frame (just feeling insecure about my big butt, haha)  I asked if they can order but I was told we only had 6 pieces in the whole country and they're only down to two with very slim chance of restocking. Well...or perhaps it's just meant to be- my bank account's probably smiling now!



Aw your figure is just perfect and the bag on you is too , I’m more curvalicous than you and I have mini bags, we got to go with what God gave us  

I do hope you manage to get the bag you want and if you don’t, you know there is always something more special just around the corner


----------



## averagejoe

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi ladies! So I went to view the diorama bag this afternoon and the colour is gorgeous! Colour in the boutique looks more like a dusky pastel green, personally I feel that it's much wearable than a pure mint green!  However I wasn't quite sure about the size as I feel that the size looks a little small for me? Plus it was the only piece left...not so sure how I feel about taking the sample piece (display piece)  my SA will keep it for a day for me so I'll got one day to decide.


I think the size looks fine. Does it fit everything you need to carry? If it does, then it is fine.

I don't mind buying the last piece unless it is damaged or flawed in some way. Not all display pieces have sat on the shelf for enough time to develop shop wear. In some cases, the item is so rare that only one example exists at the boutique.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

BigCherry said:


> Aw your figure is just perfect and the bag on you is too , I’m more curvalicous than you and I have mini bags, we got to go with what God gave us
> 
> I do hope you manage to get the bag you want and if you don’t, you know there is always something more special just around the corner



Hi BigCherry, it's so nice seeing nice supportive messages like this! Yes I totally agree, maybe something more special is coming my way. Keeping my fingers crossed! Thanks darling you've been such a gem


----------



## Elegantlytwist

averagejoe said:


> I think the size looks fine. Does it fit everything you need to carry? If it does, then it is fine.
> 
> I don't mind buying the last piece unless it is damaged or flawed in some way. Not all display pieces have sat on the shelf for enough time to develop shop wear. In some cases, the item is so rare that only one example exists at the boutique.



Hi averagejoe, thanks for your input, really appreciate it! Usually I have no problem using a small bag, I can literally live off with just one card and one phone  was just a tad worried about the smaller bag making my frame looking bigger than necessary (all about the aesthetics haha). 
That said, I've rejected my SA's offer, the bigger reason being his attitude being too pushy and questioning my reason for needing a day to think it through etc. Makes me feel a little intruded! But I did say if they ever get a restock, I'll swing by the boutique looking to purchase. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sunnyshinnie

I wanna cry so bad. Just check my ship to door Diorama and found out it crooked. It totally crooked when it flab in. What should I do now? Any advice ladies?


----------



## Laduc

sunnyshinnie said:


> I wanna cry so bad. Just check my ship to door Diorama and found out it crooked. It totally crooked when it flab in. What should I do now? Any advice ladies?


What do you mean? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## averagejoe

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi averagejoe, thanks for your input, really appreciate it! Usually I have no problem using a small bag, I can literally live off with just one card and one phone  was just a tad worried about the smaller bag making my frame looking bigger than necessary (all about the aesthetics haha).
> That said, I've rejected my SA's offer, the bigger reason being his attitude being too pushy and questioning my reason for needing a day to think it through etc. Makes me feel a little intruded! But I did say if they ever get a restock, I'll swing by the boutique looking to purchase. Keeping my fingers crossed!


That doesn't sound like you received good service. Maybe the SA just didn't understand that not everyone wants the last bag in the store?


----------



## averagejoe

sunnyshinnie said:


> I wanna cry so bad. Just check my ship to door Diorama and found out it crooked. It totally crooked when it flab in. What should I do now? Any advice ladies?





Laduc said:


> What do you mean? Do you have any pictures?


I agree. We would like to see pictures to see what you mean.


----------



## tahlia-

Hi all!

I'm looking at buying my first Dior bag, and I'm loving the Diorama. However, I can't decide whether to go for the WOC or the small size. I looked at both in store, and I don't really have a preference, although the thing that concerns me about the WOC is the flap - I felt like it was bending each time I opened it and I wondered whether it would lead to premature creasing.

Any pros/cons for either? And for those who have the WOC, how has it held up?


----------



## sunnyshinnie

I attach these photos. It has been bugging me so badly.


----------



## BlueCherry

sunnyshinnie said:


> View attachment 3817972
> View attachment 3817973
> 
> 
> I attach these photos. It has been bugging me so badly.



That looks bad! I’m only viewing on my phone but it looks as though the “Dior” engraving is even more askew than the clasp. I wouldn’t accept it if it was my bag and I’m not that fussy.


----------



## Laduc

sunnyshinnie said:


> View attachment 3817972
> View attachment 3817973
> 
> 
> I attach these photos. It has been bugging me so badly.


Oh, no. You should definitely exchange that bag. Did you bought it online? Get in contact with the seller and also send pictures . You will get a new one. Good luck with the exchange and let us know when you get the new one.


----------



## Sandi.el

tahlia- said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm looking at buying my first Dior bag, and I'm loving the Diorama. However, I can't decide whether to go for the WOC or the small size. I looked at both in store, and I don't really have a preference, although the thing that concerns me about the WOC is the flap - I felt like it was bending each time I opened it and I wondered whether it would lead to premature creasing.
> 
> Any pros/cons for either? And for those who have the WOC, how has it held up?



I personally think the Small is better than the WOC. But I'm not a huge WOC kinda gal and it also depends on your needs. How much do you need with you when you are out and about?


----------



## tahlia-

Sandi.el said:


> I personally think the Small is better than the WOC. But I'm not a huge WOC kinda gal and it also depends on your needs. How much do you need with you when you are out and about?



I don't carry much. Just the usual - money/cards, phone, lipstick, sometimes powder to touch up, keys... 

The WOC in Australia is $2200 and the small size is $4200 so I'm undecided whether the $2000 price difference between the two can be justified.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

tahlia- said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm looking at buying my first Dior bag, and I'm loving the Diorama. However, I can't decide whether to go for the WOC or the small size. I looked at both in store, and I don't really have a preference, although the thing that concerns me about the WOC is the flap - I felt like it was bending each time I opened it and I wondered whether it would lead to premature creasing.
> 
> Any pros/cons for either? And for those who have the WOC, how has it held up?



Voting for the small size  I've no idea if it's just me but over the years over the many times I've tried a woc, I've never seemed to bring it home with me. I think the problem is it looks just way too small (though I admit it's functional). Between the 2, the woc 'feels' like an accessory while the small bag 'feels' more like a bag, bag. Feels more substantial. Plus when you have the double strap on for the small bag, you can get away with a small shoulder bag. Worth the extra $2000 in my opinion  let us know when you decide!


----------



## tahlia-

Elegantlytwist said:


> Voting for the small size  I've no idea if it's just me but over the years over the many times I've tried a woc, I've never seemed to bring it home with me. I think the problem is it looks just way too small (though I admit it's functional). Between the 2, the woc 'feels' like an accessory while the small bag 'feels' more like a bag, bag. Feels more substantial. Plus when you have the double strap on for the small bag, you can get away with a small shoulder bag. Worth the extra $2000 in my opinion  let us know when you decide!



Yeah true, you brought up some good points. 

At the moment I have two WOC's - the YSL mini collège and the Chloé Faye, so I think the small might be better as I don't really need a third WOC. 

Thank you for your help. 
I will definitely let you all know once I've purchased her. I just need to find the perfect colour!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

tahlia- said:


> Yeah true, you brought up some good points.
> 
> At the moment I have two WOC's - the YSL mini collège and the Chloé Faye, so I think the small might be better as I don't really need a third WOC.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> I will definitely let you all know once I've purchased her. I just need to find the perfect colour!



yes we all look forward for your reveal!  good luck hun!


----------



## Sandi.el

tahlia- said:


> Yeah true, you brought up some good points.
> 
> At the moment I have two WOC's - the YSL mini collège and the Chloé Faye, so I think the small might be better as I don't really need a third WOC.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> I will definitely let you all know once I've purchased her. I just need to find the perfect colour!



Can't wait to see when you bring her home!


----------



## Xxmalibubarbie

Xxmalibubarbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Diorama metallic black micro cannage will be a permanent classic? Do you think it will still be available Winter 2017? Or will the new creative director potentially remove all the micro cannage styles in her next collection?
> 
> Thanks



Anyone know if it will appear in the winter cruise collection as it has completely sold out?


----------



## tahlia-

Elegantlytwist said:


> yes we all look forward for your reveal!  good luck hun!





Sandi.el said:


> Can't wait to see when you bring her home!



Thank you!


----------



## FashionConfidential

SherwoodMom said:


> So beautiful!! You are so lucky.  I can not wait to see how you style it. May you wear it in good health.  I am a big fan of pink Dior bags.  My first Dior bag was a pink one
> 
> That's a lot of $$$ for a very tiny camera bag.  Take a look at the lady Dior woc which has the new Maria Grazia style Dior charms and a similar price point.  However that model only comes in black.  I could be wrong though.



Will start working on how i am going to style it!

Un-boxing at home pics, looks great next to my BLue Baby Pouch!


----------



## averagejoe

FashionConfidential said:


> Will start working on how i am going to style it!
> 
> Un-boxing at home pics, looks great next to my BLue Baby Pouch!
> View attachment 3823090
> View attachment 3823093
> View attachment 3823095


Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## woodwinked

Went to the store looking for a powder pink diorama. But fell In love with the metallic diorama in size small! Any ideas which to go for?? I'd love a WOC but the powder pink is only available in medium and metallic silver WOC is sold out


----------



## Raindropz412

woodwinked said:


> Went to the store looking for a powder pink diorama. But fell In love with the metallic diorama in size small! Any ideas which to go for?? I'd love a WOC but the powder pink is only available in medium and metallic silver WOC is sold out


Omg! Did u say there is a powder pink diorama in medium??? Can you tell me which location? I've been looking for it...please??


----------



## bunnii32211

woodwinked said:


> Went to the store looking for a powder pink diorama. But fell In love with the metallic diorama in size small! Any ideas which to go for?? I'd love a WOC but the powder pink is only available in medium and metallic silver WOC is sold out



If you fell in love with the metallic diorama then you should get that instead! I know powder pink looks super pretty in many vlogger's videos, but that color is not for everyone. I went into the store looking for powder pink too but found that the pink-ish/beige color did not look good with my skintone at all. It made me look "dirty." I ended up trying a different color and it sang to my heart much more. Also, don't force yourself into buying a bag that's too big or too small than what you actually need/want. It'll just make you regret later on and you won't use the bag as often in the future.


----------



## pinkrose398

Does anyone own a studded Diorama and can comment on the leather durability? I really love the look with the studs but I'm anxious about the smooth leather.


----------



## woodwinked

It's in Singapore! They only have it in medium , apparently it's not made in other sizes? Not sure if that's correct! 


Raindropz412 said:


> Omg! Did u say there is a powder pink diorama in medium??? Can you tell me which location? I've been looking for it...please??


ts i


Raindropz412 said:


> Omg! Did u say there is a powder pink diorama in medium??? Can you tell me which location? I've been looking for it...please??


----------



## woodwinked

Raindropz412 said:


> Omg! Did u say there is a powder pink diorama in medium??? Can you tell me which location? I've been looking for it...please??


 here's the product code !!! Good luck


----------



## woodwinked

bunnii32211 said:


> If you fell in love with the metallic diorama then you should get that instead! I know powder pink looks super pretty in many vlogger's videos, but that color is not for everyone. I went into the store looking for powder pink too but found that the pink-ish/beige color did not look good with my skintone at all. It made me look "dirty." I ended up trying a different color and it sang to my heart much more. Also, don't force yourself into buying a bag that's too big or too small than what you actually need/want. It'll just make you regret later on and you won't use the bag as often in the future.


Thanks for your advice! Which Color did u end up getting? I think the powder pink just happens to be so "photogenic" lol. IRL I loved the metallic but when I looked through my pics I think I look better with the pink


----------



## Raindropz412

woodwinked said:


> Thanks for your advice! Which Color did u end up getting? I think the powder pink just happens to be so "photogenic" lol. IRL I loved the metallic but when I looked through my pics I think I look better with the pink


I think you are right, powder pink does really look "photogenic" Both of them looks good on you but I'm biased pink looks great on you! I was told it was sold out in US and I got all excited when you wrote that you saw it at a boutique...too bad I don't know anyone in Singapore, I would so call in a favor for me, lol. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## woodwinked

Raindropz412 said:


> I think you are right, powder pink does really look "photogenic" Both of them looks good on you but I'm biased pink looks great on you! I was told it was sold out in US and I got all excited when you wrote that you saw it at a boutique...too bad I don't know anyone in Singapore, I would so call in a favor for me, lol. Good luck with your purchase!


 thank u! Did u get one in rose poudre ?


----------



## Raindropz412

woodwinked said:


> thank u! Did u get one in rose poudre ?


I did but I've sent it back, the color was too similar to other bags I own I'm thinking of just settling for old rose small but I really want it in medium...or hoping that it would be re-released again, I have Gucci soho disco in powder pink and I always get compliments on the color, It's a lovely color. I want it in the same shade for diorama as well but I heard about this one too late.


----------



## woodwinked

Raindropz412 said:


> I did but I've sent it back, the color was too similar to other bags I own I'm thinking of just settling for old rose small but I really want it in medium...or hoping that it would be re-released again, I have Gucci soho disco in powder pink and I always get compliments on the color, It's a lovely color. I want it in the same shade for diorama as well but I heard about this one too late.


Awww..  isnt there an old rose in medium?  It's a really pretty shade too! Quite similar to powder pink imo!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

woodwinked said:


> Thanks for your advice! Which Color did u end up getting? I think the powder pink just happens to be so "photogenic" lol. IRL I loved the metallic but when I looked through my pics I think I look better with the pink



I'm liking the powder pink on you too!  looks so pretty. Metallic is 'easier' to use and lesser chance of colour transfer I guess


----------



## bunnii32211

woodwinked said:


> Thanks for your advice! Which Color did u end up getting? I think the powder pink just happens to be so "photogenic" lol. IRL I loved the metallic but when I looked through my pics I think I look better with the pink



I think powder pink looks super good on you!!


----------



## tahlia-

How gorgeous is this?! Small Diorama in Old Rose.  

I was so tempted, but I didn't buy her.


----------



## woodwinked

tahlia- said:


> How gorgeous is this?! Small Diorama in Old Rose.
> 
> I was so tempted, but I didn't buy her.


Omg I love this .. what's the hardware Color? Champagne ?


----------



## averagejoe

woodwinked said:


> Omg I love this .. what's the hardware Color? Champagne ?


Yes, the hardware is champagne (pale gold).


----------



## Raindropz412

woodwinked said:


> Awww..  isnt there an old rose in medium?  It's a really pretty shade too! Quite similar to powder pink imo!


I wish but no yes, I heard it's very similar to powder pink... should I settle for a small?


----------



## woodwinked

Raindropz412 said:


> I wish but no yes, I heard it's very similar to powder pink... should I settle for a small?


 Hmm the medium may be good because it's slightly more in price but can fit alot more making it a better Everyday bag.. I like small because I find it looks cuter though! Do u mind studs? I think there's a powder pink medium size now but with studs


----------



## woodwinked

woodwinked said:


> Hmm the medium may be good because it's slightly more in price but can fit alot more making it a better Everyday bag.. I like small because I find it looks cuter though! Do u mind studs? I think there's a powder pink medium size now but with studs


 Here's the Powder Pink with studs..


----------



## Raindropz412

woodwinked said:


> Hmm the medium may be good because it's slightly more in price but can fit alot more making it a better Everyday bag.. I like small because I find it looks cuter though! Do u mind studs? I think there's a powder pink medium size now but with studs


I agree with you, small looks cuter but for few hundred dollars more I can fit a lot more.... I don't want studs that's my dilemma, lol. I don't know whether I should wait until new colors are released or just pull the trigger and get small in old rose. What have you decided? Are you getting the pink powder or metallic silver?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Raindropz412 said:


> Omg! Did u say there is a powder pink diorama in medium??? Can you tell me which location? I've been looking for it...please??



When I was in NYC the Dior I went to had one. If you want my SA contact Lmk.


----------



## Raindropz412

yoyotomatoe said:


> When I was in NYC the Dior I went to had one. If you want my SA contact Lmk.


Hi! Yes! Which location in NYC? Was it recently? I called the 57th St and I was told it was completely sold out in US. I would love to get your SA info, wouldn't hurt to try calling Thank you!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Raindropz412 said:


> Hi! Yes! Which location in NYC? Was it recently? I called the 57th St and I was told it was completely sold out in US. I would love to get your SA info, wouldn't hurt to try calling Thank you!



Check your inbox.


----------



## FashionConfidential

FashionConfidential said:


> Will start working on how i am going to style it!
> 
> Un-boxing at home pics, looks great next to my BLue Baby Pouch!
> View attachment 3823090
> View attachment 3823093
> View attachment 3823095




First day out with my new Diorama


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

I almost bought this petrol blue diorama today but decided to go for another lady  (i know im pretty boring). But here are some photos for you guys, it looks black unless shown next to a black bag then it looks very dark green


----------



## kkfiregirl

FashionConfidential said:


> First day out with my new Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825715



Fabulous!


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I almost bought this petrol blue diorama today but decided to go for another lady  (i know im pretty boring). But here are some photos for you guys, it looks black unless shown next to a black bag then it looks very dark green


Wow! The colour is very nice, especially against the gold studs.

Which Lady Dior did you get?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> Wow! The colour is very nice, especially against the gold studs.
> 
> Which Lady Dior did you get?


It's the classic black lamb LD Joe


----------



## Sandi.el

FashionConfidential said:


> First day out with my new Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825715



Where's your jacket from? Is it Needle & Thread? 

Love the bag! Looks great on you


----------



## Sandi.el

The black Diorama looks sooooooooo good. I lowkey wish I saw it before buying Old Rose. [emoji22]


----------



## FashionConfidential

Sandi.el said:


> Where's your jacket from? Is it Needle & Thread?
> 
> Love the bag! Looks great on you


Yes its Needle and Thread


----------



## pinkrose398

Does anyone know if the new suede lining is a seasonal thing, or will it be permanent? I saw that all the fall Dioramas I tried on have the suede lining. It makes the bag feel really flimsy and not a structured.

I really dislike the suede lining so I might need to look for a preloved bag instead of buying new


----------



## averagejoe

pinkrose398 said:


> Does anyone know if the new suede lining is a seasonal thing, or will it be permanent? I saw that all the fall Dioramas I tried on have the suede lining. It makes the bag feel really flimsy and not a structured.
> 
> I really dislike the suede lining so I might need to look for a preloved bag instead of buying new


The suede lining is permanent, and it is not the reason why the bag feels "flimsy". The new Dioramas are made with more supple large-grained calfskin on the top, especially in comparison to the more rigid small-grained calfskin of the past. I think this makes the bag more luxurious, since the leather doesn't feel "plasticky". It still holds its structure very well as there is a reinforcement structure between the leather layers, although it feels more supple to the touch.


----------



## pinkrose398

averagejoe said:


> The suede lining is permanent, and it is not the reason why the bag feels "flimsy". The new Dioramas are made with more supple large-grained calfskin on the top, especially in comparison to the more rigid small-grained calfskin of the past. I think this makes the bag more luxurious, since the leather doesn't feel "plasticky". It still holds its structure very well as there is a reinforcement structure between the leather layers, although it feels more supple to the touch.


That's good to know. I really liked the feel of the older smaller grained leather, it doesn't feel as luxurious but it feels way more sturdy and durable. Too bad the interior is suede, while the new design is definitely more luxurious, I feel like it becomes less carefree. I don't like babying my bags so I might have to go the pre-owned route.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pinkrose398 said:


> That's good to know. I really liked the feel of the older smaller grained leather, it doesn't feel as luxurious but it feels way more sturdy and durable. Too bad the interior is suede, while the new design is definitely more luxurious, I feel like it becomes less carefree. I don't like babying my bags so I might have to go the pre-owned route.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



I actually own the supple calfskin Diorama and I've been using it 2 weeks straight and no issues. I don't baby my bags either but I don't toss them around.


----------



## Nikki528

Question: are the [solid] colors on the official site the only available diorama colors? I'm heading to Italy next Friday evening and, at this point, I've set my sights on a diorama. At this point, I've narrowed it down to the gray and the blue, based on what's on the site.


----------



## Sandra.AT

I'm sooo in love with the diorama gold and I looooove the dior service.. the SA was sooo nice .. I was sooo tempted to buy it..my husband and I said it would have been bette to buy the diorama instead of the chanel double flap bag jumbo which I bought 2 months ago just because the service was sooo great and much better than the chanel service in Austria..... This bag with this leather is on my wish list I love the metalic look.. does the diorama with this special leather has any cons?? color transfer? does it keep its shape? thank you for the info
View attachment 3835887



View attachment 3835906


----------



## averagejoe

Nikki528 said:


> Question: are the [solid] colors on the official site the only available diorama colors? I'm heading to Italy next Friday evening and, at this point, I've set my sights on a diorama. At this point, I've narrowed it down to the gray and the blue, based on what's on the site.


There are more colours and styles available in stores. The online selection is just a small selection of what is available in boutiques.


----------



## averagejoe

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm sooo in love with the diorama gold and I looooove the dior service.. the SA was sooo nice .. I was sooo tempted to buy it..my husband and I said it would have been bette to buy the diorama instead of the chanel double flap bag jumbo which I bought 2 months ago just because the service was sooo great and much better than the chanel service in Austria..... This bag with this leather is on my wish list I love the metalic look.. does the diorama with this special leather has any cons?? color transfer? does it keep its shape? thank you for the info
> View attachment 3835887
> View attachment 3835888
> View attachment 3835890
> View attachment 3835891
> View attachment 3835906


This design definitely keeps its shape. However, the perforated metallic leather is on the delicate side. The perforations expose the leather and make it susceptible to peeling around some perforations where there is a lot of rubbing. If you are careful with the bag and avoid rubbing the corners and parts that protrude, then this shouldn't happen.


----------



## Nikki528

averagejoe said:


> There are more colours and styles available in stores. The online selection is just a small selection of what is available in boutiques.



Thank you! Can I just say that I love all of your posts? You are super knowledge about Dior, to the point where I wish I would see you in other brand sub forums to have the benefit of all of your knowledge. [emoji3]


----------



## averagejoe

Nikki528 said:


> Thank you! Can I just say that I love all of your posts? You are super knowledge about Dior, to the point where I wish I would see you in other brand sub forums to have the benefit of all of your knowledge. [emoji3]


Aww thanks! I'm just a huge Dior fan! Our members here are actually more knowledgeable than me. They have the latest intel (new release pics) and boutique stock photos. I learn all these things from them.


----------



## woodwinked

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm sooo in love with the diorama gold and I looooove the dior service.. the SA was sooo nice .. I was sooo tempted to buy it..my husband and I said it would have been bette to buy the diorama instead of the chanel double flap bag jumbo which I bought 2 months ago just because the service was sooo great and much better than the chanel service in Austria..... This bag with this leather is on my wish list I love the metalic look.. does the diorama with this special leather has any cons?? color transfer? does it keep its shape? thank you for the info
> View attachment 3835887
> View attachment 3835888
> View attachment 3835890
> View attachment 3835891
> View attachment 3835906


Your experience and thoughts sounds exactly like mine!! The micro cannage is so stunning in person. I wasn't even eyeing it but when I saw it in the store I couldn't take my eyes off it! And the customer service is seriously the best best! Not pushy but friendly and sincere.  . Even after I got my bag, (I didn't get the metallic though, went for a pink.. first ), my SA has still been really patient and helpful. I also love that I can bring my bag to Dior for polishing!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sandra.AT said:


> I'm sooo in love with the diorama gold and I looooove the dior service.. the SA was sooo nice .. I was sooo tempted to buy it..my husband and I said it would have been bette to buy the diorama instead of the chanel double flap bag jumbo which I bought 2 months ago just because the service was sooo great and much better than the chanel service in Austria..... This bag with this leather is on my wish list I love the metalic look.. does the diorama with this special leather has any cons?? color transfer? does it keep its shape? thank you for the info
> View attachment 3835887
> View attachment 3835888
> View attachment 3835890
> View attachment 3835891
> View attachment 3835906



I have this bag in the metallic silver and it has been very durable and I have not had colour transfer issues. The only thing is there is some corner wear because like averagejoe mentioned it is delicate. However I have regrets with my purchase. It is such a stunning bag.


----------



## woodwinked

yoyotomatoe said:


> I have this bag in the metallic silver and it has been very durable and I have not had colour transfer issues. The only thing is there is some corner wear because like averagejoe mentioned it is delicate. However I have regrets with my purchase. It is such a stunning bag.[/QUOTE


 which size did u get/?


----------



## Sandra.AT

yoyotomatoe said:


> I have this bag in the metallic silver and it has been very durable and I have not had colour transfer issues. The only thing is there is some corner wear because like averagejoe mentioned it is delicate. However I have regrets with my purchase. It is such a stunning bag.


Do you regret it because of the wear and tear or because of another reason`?



averagejoe said:


> This design definitely keeps its shape. However, the perforated metallic leather is on the delicate side. The perforations expose the leather and make it susceptible to peeling around some perforations where there is a lot of rubbing. If you are careful with the bag and avoid rubbing the corners and parts that protrude, then this shouldn't happen.


 I would mainly use it as crossbody or hanging on my shoulder with the longer drop.. so I would not double the chain.. so this means it would get quicker wear and tear or?



woodwinked said:


> Your experience and thoughts sounds exactly like mine!! The micro cannage is so stunning in person. I wasn't even eyeing it but when I saw it in the store I couldn't take my eyes off it! And the customer service is seriously the best best! Not pushy but friendly and sincere.  . Even after I got my bag, (I didn't get the metallic though, went for a pink.. first ), my SA has still been really patient and helpful. I also love that I can bring my bag to Dior for polishing!


 What do you mean with polishing? the hardware ? Does Dior do it for free??

thank you all for the info and the help  I can´t wait to get one and hope the gold colour willl stay longer as it is not possible for me to get it this year..


----------



## averagejoe

Sandra.AT said:


> I would mainly use it as crossbody or hanging on my shoulder with the longer drop.. so I would not double the chain.. so this means it would get quicker wear and tear or?



Not necessarily. If your clothes are on the rough side (i.e. denim), and your bag swings constantly when you walk, then there may be a fit of peeling at the back, although I don't think that's the problem. Most people are showing the peeling at corners of the bag, so just be careful not to rub the corners and your bag should be fine. Not everyone who has the perforated micro-Cannage is experiencing this problem either.


----------



## woodwinked

Any tips on maintaining the shape of the diorama? Im storing then With the original stuffing and little card inserts. Main concern would be the sides where the leather us softer. . Or is it meant to look relaxed at the side? My bag was half full when the picture was taken. Thanks !


----------



## woodwinked

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you regret it because of the wear and tear or because of another reason`?
> 
> I would mainly use it as crossbody or hanging on my shoulder with the longer drop.. so I would not double the chain.. so this means it would get quicker wear and tear or?
> 
> What do you mean with polishing? the hardware ? Does Dior do it for free??
> 
> thank you all for the info and the help  I can´t wait to get one and hope the gold colour willl stay longer as it is not possible for me to get it this year..


My local bouque does leather polishing for free. I'm not sure if it's only for a X years after the date of purchase though!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

woodwinked said:


> which size did u get/?



I have the medium. And I meant I have no regrets from my earlier post.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you regret it because of the wear and tear or because of another reason`?
> 
> I would mainly use it as crossbody or hanging on my shoulder with the longer drop.. so I would not double the chain.. so this means it would get quicker wear and tear or?
> 
> What do you mean with polishing? the hardware ? Does Dior do it for free??
> 
> thank you all for the info and the help  I can´t wait to get one and hope the gold colour willl stay longer as it is not possible for me to get it this year..



Sorry I meant I have "no" regrets. It was a long day [emoji23]


----------



## pinkrose398

I just bit the bullet and ordered my first Diorama in medium grey with the fabric lining. My personal shopper ended up getting me a fantastic deal on it, ordered and shipped from Saks NY for US$2970 including tax and shipping. Thankfully they still had the grey one with the fabric lining, so I had to act quickly before all of the older models sell out. I'll report back when I receive it, I'm so excited to say that I think my bag collection is now complete.


----------



## woodwinked

pinkrose398 said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered my first Diorama in medium grey with the fabric lining. My personal shopper ended up getting me a fantastic deal on it, ordered and shipped from Saks NY for US$2970 including tax and shipping. Thankfully they still had the grey one with the fabric lining, so I had to act quickly before all of the older models sell out. I'll report back when I receive it, I'm so excited to say that I think my bag collection is now complete.


Would love to see pics! The diorama gray is such a beautiful neutral!!!


----------



## averagejoe

woodwinked said:


> Any tips on maintaining the shape of the diorama? Im storing then With the original stuffing and little card inserts. Main concern would be the sides where the leather us softer. . Or is it meant to look relaxed at the side? My bag was half full when the picture was taken. Thanks !


It's meant to be soft on the sides so you can fill up the bag more. However, if it bugs you, then I suggest using the card inserts that came with the bag for the sides, or cut out new ones, and keep them in there. Not sure if it will prevent the bulging.


----------



## glamourity7

Hi all, 

First off , I'm not getting this bag until December but I want to emotionally prepare. Is the Diorama Grey available in small ? (UK). What colours are available in small? 

TIA !


----------



## Geogirl

pinkrose398 said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered my first Diorama in medium grey with the fabric lining. My personal shopper ended up getting me a fantastic deal on it, ordered and shipped from Saks NY for US$2970 including tax and shipping. Thankfully they still had the grey one with the fabric lining, so I had to act quickly before all of the older models sell out. I'll report back when I receive it, I'm so excited to say that I think my bag collection is now complete.


I'm curious, why did you seek out the older model?


----------



## pinkrose398

Geogirl said:


> I'm curious, why did you seek out the older model?


I don't like the suede interior, and I prefer my bags to be super durable and carefree, and the I personally think the newer, suppler leather is too delicate.


----------



## roxta

pinkrose398 said:


> I don't like the suede interior, and I prefer my bags to be super durable and carefree, and the I personally think the newer, suppler leather is too delicate.


I agree. My dream bag is the older model in grey but in size Small (maybe it never existed as I only ever come across the Medium). Also, the older model has the enamel detail on the clasp but the new one is plain metal and not as beautiful, in my opinion.


----------



## pinkrose398

roxta said:


> I agree. My dream bag is the older model in grey but in size Small (maybe it never existed as I only ever come across the Medium). Also, the older model has the enamel detail on the clasp but the new one is plain metal and not as beautiful, in my opinion.


yes I noticed the enamel too and I love that little detail (I love enameled metal in general haha). I've never seen the small in the grey either, I kinda don't like it that they don't offer every colour in each size, like one of the dusty pink ones you can only get in the small, but the small is too small for me. Oh well, I can't wait to receive my grey one!!


----------



## Geogirl

pinkrose398 said:


> yes I noticed the enamel too and I love that little detail (I love enameled metal in general haha). I've never seen the small in the grey either, I kinda don't like it that they don't offer every colour in each size, like one of the dusty pink ones you can only get in the small, but the small is too small for me. Oh well, I can't wait to receive my grey one!!


I see now. Thanks for your input and look forward to your reveal


----------



## Nikki528

averagejoe said:


> There are more colours and styles available in stores. The online selection is just a small selection of what is available in boutiques.



AverageJoe, thanks to your advice I made sure to stop by Dior in Rome and I found my navy diorama!


----------



## averagejoe

Nikki528 said:


> AverageJoe, thanks to your advice I made sure to stop by Dior in Rome and I found my navy diorama!


Ooo! Pictures please!


----------



## Nikki528

averagejoe said:


> Ooo! Pictures please!



Will share once I get back into the States on Saturday; I don’t want to have any issues with claiming my VAT return. [emoji3]


----------



## Raindropz412

Hi everyone!

I finally got my hands on Diorama medium in powder pink!It makes my heart sing, LOL. It’s pre-loved but in excellent condition I’m working so here is my quick snapshot of the bag❤️Now, if only I can get Lady Dior medium in grain calf skin, my wishlist will be complete


----------



## woodwinked

Raindropz412 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I finally got my hands on Diorama medium in powder pink!It makes my heart sing, LOL. It’s pre-loved but in excellent condition I’m working so here is my quick snapshot of the bag❤️Now, if only I can get Lady Dior medium in grain calf skin, my wishlist will be complete


❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Raindropz412 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I finally got my hands on Diorama medium in powder pink!It makes my heart sing, LOL. It’s pre-loved but in excellent condition I’m working so here is my quick snapshot of the bag❤️Now, if only I can get Lady Dior medium in grain calf skin, my wishlist will be complete


Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Bee-licious

I haven't popped into the Dior forum for a while but wanted to check back in to see if there are still issues with the diorama metallic micro cannage peeling on the edges? I love the metallic look on the diorama but I just can't bite the bullet knowing it peels! I'm just hoping that they fix the future in the near future so I can finally own my first Dior!


----------



## arielqueen

Bee-licious said:


> I haven't popped into the Dior forum for a while but wanted to check back in to see if there are still issues with the diorama metallic micro cannage peeling on the edges? I love the metallic look on the diorama but I just can't bite the bullet knowing it peels! I'm just hoping that they fix the future in the near future so I can finally own my first Dior!


I bought a medium silver metallic Diorama two and a half months ago and have been carrying it everyday since. So far so good. No peeling at all. I love the bag.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bee-licious said:


> I haven't popped into the Dior forum for a while but wanted to check back in to see if there are still issues with the diorama metallic micro cannage peeling on the edges? I love the metallic look on the diorama but I just can't bite the bullet knowing it peels! I'm just hoping that they fix the future in the near future so I can finally own my first Dior!



I haven't had peeling issues. Just normal corner wear.


----------



## Nikki528

Hi guys, so here's my medium navy diorama purchased while in Rome. Sorry about the lighting (a bulb blew out). I took one with and without flash. The bag is beautiful and I like that the chain is champagne, so it will work with both yellow and white gold.


----------



## Laduc

Nikki528 said:


> Hi guys, so here's my medium navy diorama purchased while in Rome. Sorry about the lighting (a bulb blew out). I took one with and without flash. The bag is beautiful and I like that the chain is champagne, so it will work with both yellow and white gold.
> 
> View attachment 3854291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854292


Congratulations, she's beautiful


----------



## incoralblue

Nikki528 said:


> Hi guys, so here's my medium navy diorama purchased while in Rome. Sorry about the lighting (a bulb blew out). I took one with and without flash. The bag is beautiful and I like that the chain is champagne, so it will work with both yellow and white gold.
> 
> View attachment 3854291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854292



[emoji7][emoji7] this color is even more stunning in person. Congrats!!!


----------



## Nikki528

Does anyone think a local Dior store would be willing to give me a box for the bag if I show them my receipt? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## averagejoe

Nikki528 said:


> Does anyone think a local Dior store would be willing to give me a box for the bag if I show them my receipt? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


If you bought the item from Dior, then they should be able to.


----------



## babyfacedevil

Joining this club with a diorama wallet [emoji28]


----------



## averagejoe

babyfacedevil said:


> Joining this club with a diorama wallet [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855038


I love the grained calfskin!


----------



## Bee-licious

yoyotomatoe said:


> I haven't had peeling issues. Just normal corner wear.


Thanks! What type of wear? Is the metallic paint wearing off or do you mean typical leather corner scruffing?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bee-licious said:


> Thanks! What type of wear? Is the metallic paint wearing off or do you mean typical leather corner scruffing?



The corner wear is pretty much the metallic paint wearing off. But it doesnt bother me. The rest or the bag is just fine. I look at like scuffing to corners of any leather bag.


----------



## princess288428

babyfacedevil said:


> Joining this club with a diorama wallet [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855038


Does the wallet have a coin compartment? What does the inside look like. If you don't mind, do advise how much it costs. Thanks.


----------



## ey430

Nikki528 said:


> Hi guys, so here's my medium navy diorama purchased while in Rome. Sorry about the lighting (a bulb blew out). I took one with and without flash. The bag is beautiful and I like that the chain is champagne, so it will work with both yellow and white gold.
> 
> View attachment 3854291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854292


super gorgeous


----------



## Purse esq.

Hello all - would love your thoughts. I’m on a vacation and saw a diorama in a beautiful mustard color. It has a great texture - sort of a rub over it with navy. It is beautiful, but I’m not sure. The SA said it is a “classic color from pre-2015.” What do you think this means? Just an older discontinued color? Have you seen this color? Thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

Purse esq. said:


> Hello all - would love your thoughts. I’m on a vacation and saw a diorama in a beautiful mustard color. It has a great texture - sort of a rub over it with navy. It is beautiful, but I’m not sure. The SA said it is a “classic color from pre-2015.” What do you think this means? Just an older discontinued color? Have you seen this color? Thoughts?


Yes i have seen this colour. It's quite beautiful. It has been discontinued. If you really like it, then get it while you can.


----------



## Purse esq.

averagejoe said:


> Yes i have seen this colour. It's quite beautiful. It has been discontinued. If you really like it, then get it while you can.


Thank you!


----------



## babyfacedevil

princess288428 said:


> Does the wallet have a coin compartment? What does the inside look like. If you don't mind, do advise how much it costs. Thanks.



Sorry for my very late reply! Yes it has a zipper coin pouch at the back. It is a folded wallet like any other compact wallet, with card slots and bills compartment. Will post a photo later when I am free!


----------



## pinkrose398

I also posted this in a separate thread of my own, but I finally picked up my grey Diorama! The leather is still super soft, and I love the smaller grains. I can't wait to take it out (it started snowing here this weekend, so I probably won't be taking it out soon).

Here it's pictured with my 5+ year old ratty Dior wallet. Need to get a replacement soon.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkrose398 said:


> I also posted this in a separate thread of my own, but I finally picked up my grey Diorama! The leather is still super soft, and I love the smaller grains. I can't wait to take it out (it started snowing here this weekend, so I probably won't be taking it out soon).
> 
> Here it's pictured with my 5+ year old ratty Dior wallet. Need to get a replacement soon.


For a five year-old wallet, it's holding up very well, all except for a bit of colour transfer.

Congratulations on your Diorama!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Out with my new Amaranth Diorama [emoji7]


----------



## Laduc

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new Amaranth Diorama [emoji7]
> View attachment 3871101


----------



## Stacy31

Nikki528 said:


> Hi guys, so here's my medium navy diorama purchased while in Rome. Sorry about the lighting (a bulb blew out). I took one with and without flash. The bag is beautiful and I like that the chain is champagne, so it will work with both yellow and white gold.
> 
> View attachment 3854291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854292


This color is STUNNING! Is it a true navy or dark navy in real life?


----------



## Marmotte

Just got this beauty[emoji173]️

Cruise 2018 Diorama WOC in Champagne leather


----------



## Laduc

Marmotte said:


> Just got this beauty[emoji173]️
> 
> Cruise 2018 Diorama WOC in Champagne leather
> 
> View attachment 3872529


Congratulations on this golden beauty


----------



## averagejoe

Marmotte said:


> Just got this beauty[emoji173]️
> 
> Cruise 2018 Diorama WOC in Champagne leather
> 
> View attachment 3872529


Perfection!


----------



## NANI1972

Marmotte said:


> Just got this beauty[emoji173]️
> 
> Cruise 2018 Diorama WOC in Champagne leather
> 
> View attachment 3872529



Wowza woo woo, gorgeous!


----------



## Stacy31

Nikki528 said:


> Hi guys, so here's my medium navy diorama purchased while in Rome. Sorry about the lighting (a bulb blew out). I took one with and without flash. The bag is beautiful and I like that the chain is champagne, so it will work with both yellow and white gold.
> 
> View attachment 3854291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854292


Would you say the first or second picture more accurately depicts the color? This is the most beautiful navy bag I have ever seen! I have one on hold, but I want to make sure it's a darker navy, and not a marine navy...thanks for posting!


----------



## averagejoe

Stacy31 said:


> Would you say the first or second picture more accurately depicts the color? This is the most beautiful navy bag I have ever seen! I have one on hold, but I want to make sure it's a darker navy, and not a marine navy...thanks for posting!


It's the first colour. The second colour looks lighter because of the flash from the camera.


----------



## Stacy31

averagejoe said:


> It's the first colour. The second colour looks lighter because of the flash from the camera.


Thank you!! I was hoping you would say that


----------



## lizviz

Does anybody know Diorama prices in europe? Specifically the small and medium?


----------



## sihoonsiyun

lizviz said:


> Does anybody know Diorama prices in europe? Specifically the small and medium?



The prices are listed on their website if you choose Europe as the country


----------



## lizviz

sihoonsiyun said:


> The prices are listed on their website if you choose Europe as the country



Ah! Makes sense! I'll look for the country option. Thank you!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Marmotte said:


> Just got this beauty[emoji173]️
> 
> Cruise 2018 Diorama WOC in Champagne leather
> 
> View attachment 3872529



This is stunning.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Stacy31 said:


> Would you say the first or second picture more accurately depicts the color? This is the most beautiful navy bag I have ever seen! I have one on hold, but I want to make sure it's a darker navy, and not a marine navy...thanks for posting!



It really is a chameleon colour in different lighting. Here is a pic of mine in natural lighting.


----------



## Stacy31

yoyotomatoe said:


> It really is a chameleon colour in different lighting. Here is a pic of mine in natural lighting.
> View attachment 3878883


THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!!! I really, really love the color in pics, especially with the champagne gold hardware!! I do prefer a darker blue, but this seems to be the perfect combination of dark and marine blue..I am still thinking about it!! These gorgeous pictures are definitely not helping my bank account


----------



## DestinyFate

Got my first ever Dior! A diorama wallet! I love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Stacy31 said:


> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!!! I really, really love the color in pics, especially with the champagne gold hardware!! I do prefer a darker blue, but this seems to be the perfect combination of dark and marine blue..I am still thinking about it!! These gorgeous pictures are definitely not helping my bank account



You're welcome! 
It honestly to me is the perfect blue, it was love at first sight [emoji170]


----------



## ManilaMama

Marmotte said:


> Just got this beauty[emoji173]️
> 
> Cruise 2018 Diorama WOC in Champagne leather
> 
> View attachment 3872529



I saw this post days ago but still think about this!!! May I ask how much you purchased this for, if you don't mind? I'm crossing my fingers that it's within my Xmas budget!!!


----------



## Havanese 28

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new Amaranth Diorama [emoji7]
> View attachment 3871101


Stunning!  Is this a Medium?  That is such a beautiful color!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Havanese 28 said:


> Stunning!  Is this a Medium?  That is such a beautiful color!



Thanks hun. Yes medium [emoji3]


----------



## Studded

Hi! Does anyone know how long the strap length is at the shortest hole setting for the bag in the small or medium size?


----------



## Marmotte

ManilaMama said:


> I saw this post days ago but still think about this!!! May I ask how much you purchased this for, if you don't mind? I'm crossing my fingers that it's within my Xmas budget!!!



Hi! I paid CHF 1550 (Swiss Francs)
That’s really good for such a beautiful bag!


----------



## ManilaMama

Marmotte said:


> Hi! I paid CHF 1550 (Swiss Francs)
> That’s really good for such a beautiful bag!



Is a great price! You're so lucky!! I hope I can find it soon!!


----------



## DearHaayet

Hi! Does anyone know if the color Bleu de minuit is sold? I was told a while back that it was a "permanent" color like black.Thx.


----------



## charlotte2008

Can someone please tell me if black with ghw Diorama is a classic or seasonal?


----------



## averagejoe

charlotte2008 said:


> Can someone please tell me if black with ghw Diorama is a classic or seasonal?


It's classic


----------



## DearHaayet

DearHaayet said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if the color Bleu de minuit is sold? I was told a while back that it was a "permanent" color like black.Thx.



ANYONE?


----------



## averagejoe

DearHaayet said:


> ANYONE?


Give it a bit more time. Maybe another member has more info. 

I think it may still be around in the older grained calfskin if it hasn't sold out yet, but with Maria Grazia Chiuri's changes to the brand, it's hard to say if it is still being produced. 

There are a lot of blues out currently for the fall collection. Did you check any of them out?


----------



## Adrian Ho

https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...d-calfskin-with-large-cannage-design-29-50245

Is this the newest classic of diorama under Maria Grazia Chiuri‘s design? It has suede interior, and in the description states that it’s age silver-tone metal. Is this different than regular silver hardware? Matt finish possibly? From the picture, this one doesn’t look as black as other black dioramas, more like gunmetal-ish color.


----------



## incoralblue

Adrian Ho said:


> https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...d-calfskin-with-large-cannage-design-29-50245
> 
> Is this the newest classic of diorama under Maria Grazia Chiuri‘s design? It has suede interior, and in the description states that it’s age silver-tone metal. Is this different than regular silver hardware? Matt finish possibly? From the picture, this one doesn’t look as black as other black dioramas, more like gunmetal-ish color.



I’m pretty sure that this is still shiny silver hardware. The MGC Diorama version has the pebbled calfskin vs the grained calfskin of the original Dioramas - which accounts for the black difference. The new Dioramas are a bit “duller” in sheen compared to the grained version if that makes sense. 

Ive attached a pic of the new Diorama in Navy (I think official name is Indigo but not exactly sure). 

And I think they only do aged hardware on the studded Dioramas (and only in gold tone).


----------



## Adrian Ho

incoralblue said:


> I’m pretty sure that this is still shiny silver hardware. The MGC Diorama version has the pebbled calfskin vs the grained calfskin of the original Dioramas - which accounts for the black difference. The new Dioramas are a bit “duller” in sheen compared to the grained version if that makes sense.
> 
> Ive attached a pic of the new Diorama in Navy (I think official name is Indigo but not exactly sure).
> 
> And I think they only do aged hardware on the studded Dioramas (and only in gold tone).
> 
> View attachment 3900035



Yeah I think so. It’s shinny silver hardware but with a new version of grained calfskin and suede lining. It’s just this one that doesn’t look as black as one with gold hardware. Maybe just the photo. 

Thank you though


----------



## xmaac

What colours are the Dioramas usually available in?
Im eyeing the grey one, but is that a seasonal colour?


----------



## tnt134

Hi guys, can you pls tell me what size is this bag and is it still in production ? Thanks


----------



## tnt134

I think it is micro size


----------



## Bubble32

So I've looked through this thread and people have posted beautiful pictures of their grey medium dioramas. 

My question is: can anyone confirm if there are two different types of grey sold by Dior. Everyone refers to them as grey or gris - which I assume are the same thing but some pictures I've seen a lighter pale grey and in others I've seen a much darker grey. Is this just the fact they've been taken in different lighting or are there two types of grey colours available ?


----------



## LOA24

Just got my first Dior Bag 
The wonderful Diorama in Powder Pink with studs.
I‘m so in love! The colour is just amazing and goes with eveything!
Just a little bit concerned about the lambskin though...
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Havanese 28

lovemylife15 said:


> Just got my first Dior Bag
> The wonderful Diorama in Powder Pink with studs.
> I‘m so in love! The colour is just amazing and goes with eveything!
> Just a little bit concerned about the lambskin though...
> Thanks for letting me share


It’s simply stunning!  The color is beautiful.  Congratulations and enjoy you new bag!


----------



## averagejoe

lovemylife15 said:


> Just got my first Dior Bag
> The wonderful Diorama in Powder Pink with studs.
> I‘m so in love! The colour is just amazing and goes with eveything!
> Just a little bit concerned about the lambskin though...
> Thanks for letting me share


It's very pretty! I love the gold studs!


----------



## parisamor

Hi! I’m considering my first diorama. Can someone advise on grained leather vs the metallic finish? I can’t decide!! Does one hold up better than the other? Which one is more classic? Thanks


----------



## ungela914

tnt134 said:


> Hi guys, can you pls tell me what size is this bag and is it still in production ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924287
> View attachment 3924288



This is Diorama WOC !


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

parisamor said:


> Hi! I’m considering my first diorama. Can someone advise on grained leather vs the metallic finish? I can’t decide!! Does one hold up better than the other? Which one is more classic? Thanks


 I want to know too!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Hello Ladies 

Need your help! I am doing my research about Diorama, and would be glad for any info - sizes, leather, colours (permanent and seasonal), comfortability, everything. If you can share some personal experience and/or link at forum where I can read, I would really really appreciate it!

TIA


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new Amaranth Diorama [emoji7]
> View attachment 3871101



What a beautiful colour! 
What leather is it?


----------



## averagejoe

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Need your help! I am doing my research about Diorama, and would be glad for any info - sizes, leather, colours (permanent and seasonal), comfortability, everything. If you can share some personal experience and/or link at forum where I can read, I would really really appreciate it!
> 
> TIA


I'm tagging two guys to this reply (@hightea_xx and @incoralblue ) as they both have the Diorama and can share their personal experiences with the bag.

Other information is either on this thread, or here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorama-pictures-only.893499/ (no chatter in this thread)


----------



## incoralblue

Matryoshka.ca said:


> What a beautiful colour!
> What leather is it?



This is grained calfskin - it’s the Maria Grazia version with the suede lining.


----------



## incoralblue

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Need your help! I am doing my research about Diorama, and would be glad for any info - sizes, leather, colours (permanent and seasonal), comfortability, everything. If you can share some personal experience and/or link at forum where I can read, I would really really appreciate it!
> 
> TIA



I have the large black Diorama in fine grained calfskin (Raf Simon’s version) and Maria Grazia’s medium black studded Diorama in lambskin. 

After owning the medium I realize that I prefer this size better. Although the lambskin is more delicate (though very soft). If it’ll be your everyday bag, I say go for calfskin - mine can take a beating! If it’s an occasional use bag, then smooth lambskin is quite nice. 

Do you have a hardware preference? I would check with your local Dior boutique to see what they have available and narrow it down from there.  

Also if you only carry a handful of items and a small wallet, do try on the small. The look of Diorama can be deceiving, they can actually hold more than you’d think.


----------



## hightea_xx

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Need your help! I am doing my research about Diorama, and would be glad for any info - sizes, leather, colours (permanent and seasonal), comfortability, everything. If you can share some personal experience and/or link at forum where I can read, I would really really appreciate it!
> 
> TIA



Like incoralblue mentioned, the Diorama is a great bag.  I have a medium in the older grained calfskin from the Raf era.  The bag is durable and deceivingly spacious - it fits so much stuff!  I can fit a full sized wallet, my 8+, keys and a pair of sunglasses in a large flat case (celine) and still have room for some knick-knacks.

The bag is very comfortable, with the hollow chain links it is surprisingly light.  I consistently get compliments on the bag even nearly 2 years in!  I highly recommend.

I am in love with the studded version that is currently available if that is something that is up your alley.  Other wise the classic are very beautiful if you want something more elegant.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

averagejoe said:


> I'm tagging two guys to this reply (@hightea_xx and @incoralblue ) as they both have the Diorama and can share their personal experiences with the bag.
> 
> Other information is either on this thread, or here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorama-pictures-only.893499/  (no chatter in this thread)



Thank you! 

UPD - the link you provided don't work somehow, but I found the thread.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

incoralblue said:


> I have the large black Diorama in fine grained calfskin (Raf Simon’s version) and Maria Grazia’s medium black studded Diorama in lambskin.
> 
> After owning the medium I realize that I prefer this size better. Although the lambskin is more delicate (though very soft). If it’ll be your everyday bag, I say go for calfskin - mine can take a beating! If it’s an occasional use bag, then smooth lambskin is quite nice.
> 
> Do you have a hardware preference? I would check with your local Dior boutique to see what they have available and narrow it down from there.
> 
> Also if you only carry a handful of items and a small wallet, do try on the small. The look of Diorama can be deceiving, they can actually hold more than you’d think.



Thank you very much for your reply!

I usually prefer large size because I have tons of things to carry. If you own both (medium and large), would you mind to share a picture to compare? What can you fit in large? 

In terms of leather, I am leaning towards durability - calfskin. Even though, I am very careful with my purses but I still get some scratches or some stains from God know from! Anyway, is calfskin grained leather? 

As for hardware - it's avalaible in gold and silver, am I right? I think it will depend which one would look better with the leather colour. I like this BURGUNDY/Amaranth  and it seems like gold hardware makes it even more luxurious.  

I'll definitely drop by my local Dior, just want to do my homework first


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

hightea_xx said:


> Like incoralblue mentioned, the Diorama is a great bag.  I have a medium in the older grained calfskin from the Raf era.  The bag is durable and deceivingly spacious - it fits so much stuff!  I can fit a full sized wallet, my 8+, keys and a pair of sunglasses in a large flat case (celine) and still have room for some knick-knacks.
> 
> The bag is very comfortable, with the hollow chain links it is surprisingly light.  I consistently get compliments on the bag even nearly 2 years in!  I highly recommend.
> 
> I am in love with the studded version that is currently available if that is something that is up your alley.  Other wise the classic are very beautiful if you want something more elegant.



Thank you very much for your reply! 

Now I am thinking more about classic than studded version, though studded is very beautiful, a bit edgy for me. I am kind of slow in terms of accepting new styles/details, so I might get obsessed with studded version in a year


----------



## incoralblue

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> I usually prefer large size because I have tons of things to carry. If you own both (medium and large), would you mind to share a picture to compare? What can you fit in large?
> 
> In terms of leather, I am leaning towards durability - calfskin. Even though, I am very careful with my purses but I still get some scratches or some stains from God know from! Anyway, is calfskin grained leather?
> 
> As for hardware - it's avalaible in gold and silver, am I right? I think it will depend which one would look better with the leather colour. I like this BURGUNDY/Amaranth  and it seems like gold hardware makes it even more luxurious.
> 
> I'll definitely drop by my local Dior, just want to do my homework first



I’ll send you comparison pics next week as I’m not home and don’t have either bag with me. 

As far as I know, the large is not currently being produced. I haven’t seen a Maria Grazia Diorama in a large size. So if you are interested in a large it would have to be a Raf Simons’ Diorama. 

Otherwise, yes it comes in both gold and silver hw.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

incoralblue said:


> I’ll send you comparison pics next week as I’m not home and don’t have either bag with me.
> 
> As far as I know, the large is not currently being produced. I haven’t seen a Maria Grazia Diorama in a large size. So if you are interested in a large it would have to be a Raf Simons’ Diorama.
> 
> Otherwise, yes it comes in both gold and silver hw.


No rush, whenever you have time. 

You are right, I haven't seen large option available online, so I don't think it is produced, but out of curiosity I'd love to see the comparison


----------



## averagejoe

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Thank you!
> 
> UPD - the link you provided don't work somehow, but I found the thread.


Sorry I forgot to put a space between the link and my bracket. Glad you found the thread!


----------



## Prada Prince

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> I usually prefer large size because I have tons of things to carry. If you own both (medium and large), would you mind to share a picture to compare? What can you fit in large?
> 
> In terms of leather, I am leaning towards durability - calfskin. Even though, I am very careful with my purses but I still get some scratches or some stains from God know from! Anyway, is calfskin grained leather?
> 
> As for hardware - it's avalaible in gold and silver, am I right? I think it will depend which one would look better with the leather colour. I like this BURGUNDY/Amaranth  and it seems like gold hardware makes it even more luxurious.
> 
> I'll definitely drop by my local Dior, just want to do my homework first



Hi, I have the large Diorama, and it’s absolutely one of my favourite bags! It’s surprisingly capacious. I wore it out yesterday and brought a zipped cardholder, a compact umbrella, the LV Poche Toilette 19, which contains most of my loose items, a folded up canvas bag and a pair of gloves.


----------



## juicyam1

Hi, can people who own the diorama WOC post some mod shots/what they can fit inside. I have never owned any WOCs before. I am 5'4" 110-115lbs, not sure how it will look/fall on me. Please and thank you!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

juicyam1 said:


> Hi, can people who own the diorama WOC post some mod shots/what they can fit inside. I have never owned any WOCs before. I am 5'4" 110-115lbs, not sure how it will look/fall on me. Please and thank you!!



Im 5’4
I can fit my LV 6 key holder, a small handsanitiser, my eyedrop, and a mac lipstick. And cards go into the slots. Thats it. Cant even fit my phone in after that. Hope that helps.


----------



## juicyam1

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Im 5’4
> I can fit my LV 6 key holder, a small handsanitiser, my eyedrop, and a mac lipstick. And cards go into the slots. Thats it. Cant even fit my phone in after that. Hope that helps.


thank you for your reply! have you ever tried on or own a chanel rectangular mini? Do you know how the strap drop is compared to that bag? On me, the rectangular mini strap is tad long for my liking


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

juicyam1 said:


> thank you for your reply! have you ever tried on or own a chanel rectangular mini? Do you know how the strap drop is compared to that bag? On me, the rectangular mini strap is tad long for my liking


No sorry i dont have a square mini. You can wrap the chain around to shorten it though. This video is quite helpful


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Matryoshka.ca said:


> What a beautiful colour!
> What leather is it?



I think it is pebbled calfskin.


----------



## pinkrose398

Picked up the High Priestess Mitzah for my pretty grey Diorama! I love the peachy pink, white, and grey combination.

Randomly, is anyone bothered by how the chain / strap moves around so that the leather part of the strap isn't always on the top, or sometimes the chain flips to be upside down? It bothered me so much that I ended up using a grey ribbon and tied down one link of the chain to the part that holds the chain down to the bag... Maybe I'm just really OCD but it made me realize that i'm not suitable for bags like this. Something like the J'aDior bag that's all chain would be better for me.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkrose398 said:


> Picked up the High Priestess Mitzah for my pretty grey Diorama! I love the peachy pink, white, and grey combination.
> 
> Randomly, is anyone bothered by how the chain / strap moves around so that the leather part of the strap isn't always on the top, or sometimes the chain flips to be upside down? It bothered me so much that I ended up using a grey ribbon and tied down one link of the chain to the part that holds the chain down to the bag... Maybe I'm just really OCD but it made me realize that i'm not suitable for bags like this. Something like the J'aDior bag that's all chain would be better for me.
> 
> View attachment 3961170


It's very normal. That happens a lot with men's bags actually, especially those with detachable straps. The strap keeps flipping around. I'm used to it by now, and adjust it very quickly if it flips. 

Looks wonderful with your new Mitzah, by the way.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pinkrose398 said:


> Picked up the High Priestess Mitzah for my pretty grey Diorama! I love the peachy pink, white, and grey combination.
> 
> Randomly, is anyone bothered by how the chain / strap moves around so that the leather part of the strap isn't always on the top, or sometimes the chain flips to be upside down? It bothered me so much that I ended up using a grey ribbon and tied down one link of the chain to the part that holds the chain down to the bag... Maybe I'm just really OCD but it made me realize that i'm not suitable for bags like this. Something like the J'aDior bag that's all chain would be better for me.
> 
> View attachment 3961170



One of my favourite mitzahs!


----------



## kocathy

Revealing my new baby!  I paid $5500 SGD (equivalent to $4086 USD) but I am so happy with my purchase  It is a bag that blends in with my wardrobe


----------



## averagejoe

kocathy said:


> Revealing my new baby!  I paid $5500 SGD (equivalent to $4086 USD) but I am so happy with my purchase  It is a bag that blends in with my wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964581


Stunning!!! Congratulations!


----------



## incoralblue

kocathy said:


> Revealing my new baby!  I paid $5500 SGD (equivalent to $4086 USD) but I am so happy with my purchase  It is a bag that blends in with my wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964581



Wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pinkrose398

kocathy said:


> Revealing my new baby!  I paid $5500 SGD (equivalent to $4086 USD) but I am so happy with my purchase  It is a bag that blends in with my wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964581


Wow this is so beautiful!!! I love the colour with the studs.


----------



## kocathy

Thank you!


----------



## ungela914

Here is my small Diorama micro cannage in silver! [emoji7]


----------



## hasana

tnt134 said:


> Hi guys, can you pls tell me what size is this bag and is it still in production ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924287
> View attachment 3924288



Looks like the mini size to me

The micro size has a button closure, while the mini has the regular diorama push closure

As for availability, the blue metallic micromanage was part of the 2015 collection, so no longer available, I rarely see the mini size in store anymore so they may be discontinued or just replaced with the WOC, and there are at least two sizes bigger than the mini, the small and medium

The top bag is a micro, and the bottom is a WOC, neither of these are the mini you're looking for, but just so you can see the differences in chain rings and what not.  The WOC and mini are similar sizes, but there's a huge price difference between them.




Hope this helps


----------



## hasana

ungela914 said:


> This is Diorama WOC !



Sorry this def not the WOC, the WOC chain hooks onto rings beneath the flap

Here's an example of a Diorama WOC

https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...e-diorama-wallet-on-chain-pouch-silver-204536


----------



## joycehuiling

My first diorama exotic leather bag [emoji7]..


----------



## averagejoe

joycehuiling said:


> My first diorama exotic leather bag [emoji7]..
> 
> View attachment 3971147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971148


 W H O A!


----------



## Sculli

My 3rd Dior bag [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Christofle

joycehuiling said:


> My first diorama exotic leather bag [emoji7]..
> 
> View attachment 3971147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971148



Amazing  ! The leather and hardware are so lovely together.


----------



## NANI1972

Sculli said:


> My 3rd Dior bag [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3971657



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## joycehuiling

Christofle said:


> Amazing  ! The leather and hardware are so lovely together.



Thanks [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eviegirl

The two new colours my store received! I was not looking for a new bag, but my sales associate knows me soooo well, the minute I walked into the store she went to the backroom and brought out the light pink one...So i  bought it!! i HAVE to have it!!! God just looking at the bag makes me so happy!


----------



## eviegirl

here is a close up with a charm on. So happy~~


----------



## averagejoe

eviegirl said:


> View attachment 3989332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a close up with a charm on. So happy~~


Congratulations! The colour is very pretty!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Hi guys!  I'm super excited to be buying a preloved Diorama pouch tomorrow; I haven't been able to stop thinking about her so I knew I just needed to do it!  Just wondering if you can help answer some questions for me -

- What season is this gold perforated calfskin from?
- What's the "official" name of this bag?  Is it a Micro?  A Mini? A Baby?  A Baby Pouch?  (I'm a bit of a Dior newbie so I'm not too familiar with the terms, especially with this line.) I'd love to know so I can keep geeking out and be using the right Google terms!

Can't wait to join the club.  TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi guys!  I'm super excited to be buying a preloved Diorama pouch tomorrow; I haven't been able to stop thinking about her so I knew I just needed to do it!  Just wondering if you can help answer some questions for me -
> 
> - What season is this gold perforated calfskin from?
> - What's the "official" name of this bag?  Is it a Micro?  A Mini? A Baby?  A Baby Pouch?  (I'm a bit of a Dior newbie so I'm not too familiar with the terms, especially with this line.) I'd love to know so I can keep geeking out and be using the right Google terms!
> 
> Can't wait to join the club.  TIA!


This is the Diorama baby pouch. This baby pouch and perforated micro-Cannage design first came out for Pre-Fall 2015, but this gold colour came out a bit later, probably for Cruise 2016.


----------



## Sandra.AT

eviegirl said:


> View attachment 3989040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two new colours my store received! I was not looking for a new bag, but my sales associate knows me soooo well, the minute I walked into the store she went to the backroom and brought out the light pink one...So i  bought it!! i HAVE to have it!!! God just looking at the bag makes me so happy!



wooow these colours are sooo pretty I want to have them[emoji176]❣️


----------



## Sandra.AT

are there price increases on the diorama lika chanel and lv do or the price stays always the same ?


----------



## eviegirl

Sandra.AT said:


> are there price increases on the diorama lika chanel and lv do or the price stays always the same ?


I live in Australia and bought mine in Melbourne. The small one goes for 4700 AUD now and the medium one goes for 5000 AUD (both with 10% GST included), and my sales associate told me there was no price increase for this and the past quarter.


----------



## Sandra.AT

eviegirl said:


> I live in Australia and bought mine in Melbourne. The small one goes for 4700 AUD now and the medium one goes for 5000 AUD (both with 10% GST included), and my sales associate told me there was no price increase for this and the past quarter.



thanks for the info[emoji16]


----------



## ChanelCanuck

averagejoe said:


> This is the Diorama baby pouch. This baby pouch and perforated micro-Cannage design first came out for Pre-Fall 2015, but this gold colour came out a bit later, probably for Cruise 2016.



Thank you for the info! I just picked her up today and am in love! [emoji7]


----------



## Havanese 28

eviegirl said:


> View attachment 3989332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a close up with a charm on. So happy~~


Gorgeous!  Is this the Small?  Or medium? I love it!  Congratulations and enjoy it!


----------



## eviegirl

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this the Small?  Or medium? I love it!  Congratulations and enjoy it!



That's a medium, the other brighter pink one is a small, I know it is so hard to tell the size difference from the photo LOL


----------



## MsHermesAU

eviegirl said:


> I live in Australia and bought mine in Melbourne. The small one goes for 4700 AUD now and the medium one goes for 5000 AUD (both with 10% GST included), and my sales associate told me there was no price increase for this and the past quarter.



Very interesting.... I got my silver metallic diorama the season it was originally released in 2015 and from memory I paid $AU4500. I guess a $500 increase over 3 years isn’t too bad, especially in comparison to the price increases other luxury brands have...!


----------



## TraceySH

Hey you guys! So clearly I am obsessive and have some kind of bag buying issue probably only a 12 step program can help with, so I am needing a little feedback/ advice on which "set" to do next..I LOVE the colors right now! I am dying! Here's my dilemma - I love the size of the medium Diorama, it does well with all my daily stuff, is easy to carry, and can double for evenings cuz it's not too big. BUT 2 colors I am dying for don't come in the medium, only the small - orange and hot pink. I am not typically a WOC person, but is the small Diorama worth double the cost of a WOC? Pics attached. Or 3rd option, the Diorama pouch, which the measurements definitely exceed that of the WOC by quite a bit...


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> but is the small Diorama worth double the cost of a WOC?



I own both bags, a woc and the small diorama. I bought the second one because I needed a clutch, something small. I stuff my bags pretty much, that was my second reason to buy the small diorama, to get off the heavy bags. About prices, it depends on you: how often you rotate your bags and what you carry in your bag. I bought my woc because the price was ok, i wouldn't have paid so much for the small diorama.


----------



## TraceySH

Thank you for responding! I am glad you have both to compare. Does the small diorama fit a ton more than the WOC? I travel so much that the WOC size seems easy for me to get a couple and bring with me for day stuff or dinner, or sort of carrying only a few things when on a hotel resort property for a week. I guess my bare minimum would be cash, a few cards, phone, lip gloss and earbuds. I only have the small Chanel boy to compare to for the small diorama, but for some reason I was thinking the small diorama was a bit larger than the small Chanel boy. If not, it makes no sense to splurge on a small diorama - and gettIng the WOC sounds more useful? Certainly they would be easier to pack?


----------



## Tasha1

I need my reading glasses, and I keep them in a hard case. This case doesn't fit the woc. But  a soft slip in case fits the woc perfectly. I wouldn't spend double price on something you are not sure about.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> I need my reading glasses, and I keep them in a hard case. This case doesn't fit the woc. But  a soft slip in case fits the woc perfectly. I wouldn't spend double price on something you are not sure about.


The pouches I think (vertical dioramas) fit quite a bit more than the WOC but probably a bit less than the small diorama while still being easy to pack flat? I just watched a video comparison on the Chanel WOC vs Diorama WOC, and the Chanel seems to fit more. I had a Chanel one for a split second and sent it back cuz it was too small. I don't think the Diorama WOC will work for me. So, either the vertical pouches or the small Dioramas! The pouches are 2100 USD for reference vs I think 3450 for the small Diorama in microcannage? Of course the WOCs are 1650 or something I think. If the verticals came in the orange an hot pink, OMG, decision would be DONE! Thank you again for your feedback


----------



## eviegirl

TraceySH said:


> Hey you guys! So clearly I am obsessive and have some kind of bag buying issue probably only a 12 step program can help with, so I am needing a little feedback/ advice on which "set" to do next..I LOVE the colors right now! I am dying! Here's my dilemma - I love the size of the medium Diorama, it does well with all my daily stuff, is easy to carry, and can double for evenings cuz it's not too big. BUT 2 colors I am dying for don't come in the medium, only the small - orange and hot pink. I am not typically a WOC person, but is the small Diorama worth double the cost of a WOC? Pics attached. Or 3rd option, the Diorama pouch, which the measurements definitely exceed that of the WOC by quite a bit...


Here is my two cents, do not buy the medium one! There is no point buying a bag if you dont like the colour. The small definitely has more space than the WOC, however not by much. I strongly suggest you bring your essentials to the store and try to see which one fits better. As for the pouch it is a different aesthetic compare to the standard diorama, and due to its depth it does fit more, but agian not by much, so i suggest the good old fitting test in the store LOL


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> Hey you guys! So clearly I am obsessive and have some kind of bag buying issue probably only a 12 step program can help with, so I am needing a little feedback/ advice on which "set" to do next..I LOVE the colors right now! I am dying! Here's my dilemma - I love the size of the medium Diorama, it does well with all my daily stuff, is easy to carry, and can double for evenings cuz it's not too big. BUT 2 colors I am dying for don't come in the medium, only the small - orange and hot pink. I am not typically a WOC person, but is the small Diorama worth double the cost of a WOC? Pics attached. Or 3rd option, the Diorama pouch, which the measurements definitely exceed that of the WOC by quite a bit...


Those are just SO beautiful, and I’m obsessed as well!  I love the Diorama, but unfortunately the Medium doesn’t work for me.  It really overpowered my frame and is unflattering.  I purchased and returned because I’m not able to visit the boutique due to location.  The Small; however, looks great and I can get away with the amount of space for how I’d plan to use the bag.  Same with the Chanel Boy...the Small is the size that works best.  So, for me, I’d say the Small is worth the price because I love the bag in general.  Since your perfect fit is the Medium, I’m not sure you’d find the Small all that useful.  On the other hand, the WOC is a beautiful compromise.  It’d be your “ fun” color(s) you Love and it’s perfect for dinners, lunch, or using on vacation on resort property...and I believe it’s completely worth the price!  The pouch is probably only slightly roomier, and it’s a very different aesthetic.  Also, you’re most drawn to the microcannage Colors, so it’s not your ideal “ solution “.


----------



## TraceySH

Havanese 28 said:


> Those are just SO beautiful, and I’m obsessed as well!  I love the Diorama, but unfortunately the Medium doesn’t work for me.  It really overpowered my frame and is unflattering.  I purchased and returned because I’m not able to visit the boutique due to location.  The Small; however, looks great and I can get away with the amount of space for how I’d plan to use the bag.  Same with the Chanel Boy...the Small is the size that works best.  So, for me, I’d say the Small is worth the price because I love the bag in general.  Since your perfect fit is the Medium, I’m not sure you’d find the Small all that useful.  On the other hand, the WOC is a beautiful compromise.  It’d be your “ fun” color(s) you Love and it’s perfect for dinners, lunch, or using on vacation on resort property...and I believe it’s completely worth the price!  The pouch is probably only slightly roomier, and it’s a very different aesthetic.  Also, you’re most drawn to the microcannage Colors, so it’s not your ideal “ solution “.


OKKKKKK after obsessing on this one a bit, and with the increase in the WOC's today, I decided to try the small size. I would not be using these at home, they would be what travels with me. So small might work just fine as I won't be carrying as much. I must admit I am just not going to sleep well without these 2 colors added to my collection! I get the orange tomorrow, pink on Saturday, both of my SA know that I might not be ok with the size. Fingers crossed! Thank you guys for your feedback.


----------



## TraceySH

eviegirl said:


> Here is my two cents, do not buy the medium one! There is no point buying a bag if you dont like the colour. The small definitely has more space than the WOC, however not by much. I strongly suggest you bring your essentials to the store and try to see which one fits better. As for the pouch it is a different aesthetic compare to the standard diorama, and due to its depth it does fit more, but agian not by much, so i suggest the good old fitting test in the store LOL


You mean don't buy the small? And I don't live near a boutique so all of these have to be ordered, which is why the lamenting. I will get to "try on" tomorrow to see!!


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> OKKKKKK after obsessing on this one a bit, and with the increase in the WOC's today, I decided to try the small size. I would not be using these at home, they would be what travels with me. So small might work just fine as I won't be carrying as much. I must admit I am just not going to sleep well without these 2 colors added to my collection! I get the orange tomorrow, pink on Saturday, both of my SA know that I might not be ok with the size. Fingers crossed! Thank you guys for your feedback.


Lucky girl!  Hope they work because they’re amazing!


----------



## TraceySH

I did get the 2 smalls, and yes they are pretty small. I can actually fit though my card case, earbud case, phone, car key, 2 lip glosses, sunnies in a soft case in there. So it will work, a bit tight, but I can’t pass up the colors!!!!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I did get the 2 smalls, and yes they are pretty small. I can actually fit though my card case, earbud case, phone, car key, 2 lip glosses, sunnies in a soft case in there. So it will work, a bit tight, but I can’t pass up the colors!!!!




 congratulations!!!! your pictures inspire  me and i follow them as a lemming.  
to buy and not to buy- I follow my cousin's advice: if your left hand holds  something tight  in the store and the right one grips your cc, don't waste your time, pay and go away.


----------



## Havanese 28

TraceySH said:


> I did get the 2 smalls, and yes they are pretty small. I can actually fit though my card case, earbud case, phone, car key, 2 lip glosses, sunnies in a soft case in there. So it will work, a bit tight, but I can’t pass up the colors!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004338


They’re just gorgeous, and I’m sure you’ll enjoy them so much this Spring, Summer and Fall!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I did get the 2 smalls, and yes they are pretty small. I can actually fit though my card case, earbud case, phone, car key, 2 lip glosses, sunnies in a soft case in there. So it will work, a bit tight, but I can’t pass up the colors!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004338


I love the colours! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Piinktulip

Need anyone’s advice on a problem i seem to have with my diorama bag : the chain keep getting ‘twisted’ or locked & I can’t seem to set it back to place. 
Any advice would be great...


----------



## averagejoe

Piinktulip said:


> Need anyone’s advice on a problem i seem to have with my diorama bag : the chain keep getting ‘twisted’ or locked & I can’t seem to set it back to place.
> Any advice would be great...
> View attachment 4012340


Did you get this from the Dior boutique? If you did, then just bring it back and they can replace your bag or repair it for you.


----------



## Piinktulip

averagejoe said:


> Did you get this from the Dior boutique? If you did, then just bring it back and they can replace your bag or repair it for you.



Yep, I purchased it from Dior boutique in hong kong..

Anyway i Managed to reverse the twisted chain back to it’s original position [emoji846], without any stress / damage to precious bag lol


----------



## Piinktulip

averagejoe said:


> Did you get this from the Dior boutique? If you did, then just bring it back and they can replace your bag or repair it for you.



Just curious..on chain twisting for Diorama bags, is it normal ?


----------



## averagejoe

Piinktulip said:


> Just curious..on chain twisting for Diorama bags, is it normal ?


I haven't heard that at all on this forum, until now, so I don't think it's normal. I've seen some YouTube reviews of the bag and none of them say that.

If the problem persists, then take it back to Dior and tell them to replace the strap. It may be one faulty rivet causing that part to twist like that.

On a side note, since you were able to fix it yourself, I think that it was just one of the rivets becoming misaligned naturally. I don't think that's a flaw. With chain rivets, if one of them get misaligned, then the chain looks a bit wonky but setting the bag down and rearranging the rivet should resolve that problem.


----------



## Piinktulip

averagejoe said:


> I haven't heard that at all on this forum, until now, so I don't think it's normal. I've seen some YouTube reviews of the bag and none of them say that.
> 
> If the problem persists, then take it back to Dior and tell them to replace the strap. It may be one faulty rivet causing that part to twist like that.
> 
> On a side note, since you were able to fix it yourself, I think that it was just one of the rivets becoming misaligned naturally. I don't think that's a flaw. With chain rivets, if one of them get misaligned, then the chain looks a bit wonky but setting the bag down and rearranging the rivet should resolve that problem.



Thanks @averagejoe !


----------



## Havanese 28

shoesshoeshoes said:


> It's the classic black lamb LD Joe


That bag is Perfection!


----------



## hayleyyippie

Just bought my Diorama in silver yesterday. Was torn btw silver or oynx black and it took me a few days to decide which to take. But afterall decided to go for the bling look so tadah, DIORAMA IN SILVER. 

Anyone has any guide on how to take care of this bag and anything to take note?


----------



## averagejoe

hayleyyippie said:


> Just bought my Diorama in silver yesterday. Was torn btw silver or oynx black and it took me a few days to decide which to take. But afterall decided to go for the bling look so tadah, DIORAMA IN SILVER.
> 
> Anyone has any guide on how to take care of this bag and anything to take note?


Congratulations! Do you mean that you got the bag in the silver micro-Cannage pattern? There is a smooth silver version as well.

If it is the micro-Cannage one, just try to avoid rubbing the perforations, as perforated leather/fabric is a bit more delicate around the perforations. From YouTube reviews, it seems that the bag is pretty durable. Be careful not to rub the corners or set the bag down on a surface and drag it across, because it can rub the silver off the corners and the base. It's not a problem specific to this bag, though, as this precaution should be taken with any bag (even black calfskin can rub and lighten with this).


----------



## SelenaLL

Hi lovelies, wanted to get your opinion on something. What's the easiest and fastest way of securing a Dior at Terminal 5 Heathrow? I heard that we can only reserve a bag 48 hours prior to our flight day, sometimes only 24 hours! And that leaves me so scared that they might run out of stocks without a reservation! Any advice??


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SelenaLL said:


> Hi lovelies, wanted to get your opinion on something. What's the easiest and fastest way of securing a Dior at Terminal 5 Heathrow? I heard that we can only reserve a bag 48 hours prior to our flight day, sometimes only 24 hours! And that leaves me so scared that they might run out of stocks without a reservation! Any advice??


I bought from heathrow t5 before. You can pay for the bag in advance and they’ll put it aside for you  hope that helps.


----------



## SelenaLL

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I bought from heathrow t5 before. You can pay for the bag in advance and they’ll put it aside for you  hope that helps.


Thanks dear!! I called Dior Heathrow the other day (the number on the site) and it led me to their Customer Service. Would have preferred to contact the store directly on stock availability (faster and easier!) but I dont mind paying upfront for my dream bag! Will def call Customer Service again!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SelenaLL said:


> Thanks dear!! I called Dior Heathrow the other day (the number on the site) and it led me to their Customer Service. Would have preferred to contact the store directly on stock availability (faster and easier!) but I dont mind paying upfront for my dream bag! Will def call Customer Service again!


You can ask them to connect you to Heathrow t5. If you want, I can give you my SA’s number?


----------



## SelenaLL

shoesshoeshoes said:


> You can ask them to connect you to Heathrow t5. If you want, I can give you my SA’s number?


That would be awesome!! Thanks love! DM me pls!


----------



## luxfun

I am still so in love with my gunmetal microcannage diorama  With all of the intricate details and the way it shimmers when it catches the light, it feels more like a piece of jewelry than a handbag to me. I just  found the most perfect shoes to pair with it and wanted to share...


----------



## averagejoe

suzis said:


> I am still so in love with my gunmetal microcannage diorama  With all of the intricate details and the way it shimmers when it catches the light, it feels more like a piece of jewelry than a handbag to me. I just  found the most perfect shoes to pair with it and wanted to share...


They go perfectly together!


----------



## Newbie2016

suzis said:


> I am still so in love with my gunmetal microcannage diorama  With all of the intricate details and the way it shimmers when it catches the light, it feels more like a piece of jewelry than a handbag to me. I just  found the most perfect shoes to pair with it and wanted to share...



Great picture. I love the onyx color too and now am tempted by the pink metallic!  Have you been tempted by any of the recent colors?


----------



## luxfun

Newbie2016 said:


> Great picture. I love the onyx color too and now am tempted by the pink metallic!  Have you been tempted by any of the recent colors?



Thank you! I could be wrong, but I think there is an onyx and a gunmetal, or said in plain terms, a black microcannage and a dark grey one. Mine is the gunmetal/dark grey, but I was seriously tempted by the black one!! It was just too close of a color for me to get both. I was also very tempted by the white one. The current colors are dreamy, but a bit much for me and my wardrobe. But the picture of the navy microcannage in the document that Tracey shared was magnificent...did you see it? I’m waiting for the day they do a rose gold one with rose gold hardware...I’ll be first in line for that one!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Newbie2016 said:


> Great picture. I love the onyx color too and now am tempted by the pink metallic!  Have you been tempted by any of the recent colors?


Do you mean colours in the metallic micro cannage? I like the champagne one as well but maybe only to look, not to wear. Im in my studded phase so luking after a studded diorama atm tbh


----------



## Prada Prince

Sunday sauntering with my Diorama...


----------



## ayakabx

shoesshoeshoes said:


> You can ask them to connect you to Heathrow t5. If you want, I can give you my SA’s number?


Could you please DM me their number too? I'll be travelling soon - looking to get a MLD! Thanks! x


----------



## lindauk

Hi! Does anyone know if i will be able to find this diorama in grey color? i am dying for it, but i think it has been discontinued T_T


----------



## averagejoe

lindauk said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if i will be able to find this diorama in grey color? i am dying for it, but i think it has been discontinued T_T


Yes, this style has been discontinued, but some boutiques may still have one. Try calling your local boutique to inquire. Tell them that it is the older version with the grained calfskin and lacquered lock.


----------



## lindauk

shoesshoeshoes said:


> You can ask them to connect you to Heathrow t5. If you want, I can give you my SA’s number?


Hi! I am flying from t5 very soon, could you please give me the phone number of your SA? Would be very grateful!!


----------



## lcutli1

suzis said:


> I am still so in love with my gunmetal microcannage diorama  With all of the intricate details and the way it shimmers when it catches the light, it feels more like a piece of jewelry than a handbag to me. I just  found the most perfect shoes to pair with it and wanted to share...


GAHHHHHHH!!! Omg. That bag. Those Manolos. Your post made me literally well up lol.

I have been eyeing metallic dioramas for so long, but never pulled the trigger as I worry I won't get much wear out of it. Yours is PERFECT!


----------



## mousdioufe

lindauk said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if i will be able to find this diorama in grey color? i am dying for it, but i think it has been discontinued T_T


I can help if you still need it. 


lindauk said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if i will be able to find this diorama in grey color? i am dying for it, but i think it has been discontinued T_T


Hi, not sure if it’s ok to post but I can help if you are still looking for the Grey Diorama. I work for Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

mousdioufe said:


> I can help if you still need it.
> 
> Hi, not sure if it’s ok to post but I can help if you are still looking for the Grey Diorama. I work for Dior.


Yay! We have a Dior SA here! 

Please use the personal message option if you wish to help members locate bags. There is no buying or selling on the main forums here.


----------



## mousdioufe

averagejoe said:


> Yay! We have a Dior SA here!
> 
> Please use the personal message option if you wish to help members locate bags. There is no buying or selling on the main forums here.


Please accept my apologies, I was just trying to help.


----------



## averagejoe

mousdioufe said:


> Please accept my apologies, I was just trying to help.


Oh no problem! We're glad to have you here! We hope you can answer some of our questions here about availability of items, new stock, etc.


----------



## mousdioufe

averagejoe said:


> Oh no problem! We're glad to have you here! We hope you can answer some of our questions here about availability of items, new stock, etc.


I would be more than happy to help! Don’t hesitate to contact me with any questions.


----------



## luxfun

lcutli1 said:


> GAHHHHHHH!!! Omg. That bag. Those Manolos. Your post made me literally well up lol.
> 
> I have been eyeing metallic dioramas for so long, but never pulled the trigger as I worry I won't get much wear out of it. Yours is PERFECT!



Aw....Thanks Lauren!! I highly encourage you to get one, they are SOOOOO beautiful!! Gunmetal and silver being my 2 personal favorites. You won’t regret it. Perfect bag for a night out in the small size. Let us know!!


----------



## mileymiels

Hello, does anyone have seen this wallet?


----------



## DestinyFate

Hi @Tasha1, do you use your small diorama as a clutch? What do you do with the strap?


----------



## Tasha1

DestinyFate said:


> Hi @Tasha1, do you use your small diorama as a clutch? What do you do with the strap?



Yes, I  bought her to use as a clutch. You can wow and hid the strap in the bag, the SA showed me this possibility


----------



## DestinyFate

Tasha1 said:


> Yes, I  bought her to use as a clutch. You can wow and hid the strap in the bag, the SA showed me this possibility


What's 'wow'? I was intending to use the small as a clutch too! Does the strap take up a lot of space in the bag? After using it, do you recommend it as a clutch? Sorry for the many questions! TIA!


----------



## Tasha1

DestinyFate said:


> What's 'wow'?


fold, it was misspelling the dutch word vouwen 
The strap doesn't take a lot of space. I like her as a clutch, because there is enough space for my cellular, lipstick and other female must.

I own a YSL clutch, but it is too flat.


----------



## DestinyFate

Tasha1 said:


> fold, it was misspelling the dutch word vouwen
> The strap doesn't take a lot of space. I like her as a clutch, because there is enough space for my cellular, lipstick and other female must.
> 
> I own a YSL clutch, but it is too flat.



That's great to hear! I looked at the clutch and WOC but their interior were so small that i could barely place anything in there other than my phone. The price difference though! In Singapore, the small is double the price of the WOC. But i think i will get the small! Thanks for your mini review!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my large Diorama...


----------



## lcutli1

suzis said:


> Aw....Thanks Lauren!! I highly encourage you to get one, they are SOOOOO beautiful!! Gunmetal and silver being my 2 personal favorites. You won’t regret it. Perfect bag for a night out in the small size. Let us know!!



I have also heard that they hold up pretty well to abuse - is that true for you?

In other news, I randomly saw a gorgeous green WOC at Yoogis and I just had to pick it up. And I ADORE it! The color, how much it holds, everything. I'm just a little worried about keeping it nice as I tend to be rough on my things. But green is such a big part of my wardrobe that the color is basically a neutral for me. So I'll have to work to keep it nice despite frequent use!


----------



## averagejoe

lcutli1 said:


> I have also heard that they hold up pretty well to abuse - is that true for you?
> 
> In other news, I randomly saw a gorgeous green WOC at Yoogis and I just had to pick it up. And I ADORE it! The color, how much it holds, everything. I'm just a little worried about keeping it nice as I tend to be rough on my things. But green is such a big part of my wardrobe that the color is basically a neutral for me. So I'll have to work to keep it nice despite frequent use!


I'm guessing that this is the grained calfskin since the lock is lacquered. This means that it won't scuff as easily as lambskin, so it's not that prone to showing wear. 

It looks very nice, by the way.


----------



## atx13

Hi all, does anyone have experience with shopping from the Dior Boutique at Heathrow Airport? I am contemplating between the Medium size Diorama in Silver Mirco-Cannage or Champagne Micro-Cannage.

A friend will be visiting UK next week, where she will be helping me with the purchase.

In your kind opinions, which shopping option would it be better & less of a hassle;
- Reserving the bag through Personal Shopper, visit the boutique at arrival or departure
- Reserving the bag and making a payment to Dior Heathrow. Collecting the bag through a personal shopper.

I am currently residing in Singapore, does the local Dior boutique covers the warranty of the bag (servicing/exchange etc)

This will be my first Dior purchase. Your advice are  highly appreciated. ❤


----------



## Newbie2016

atx13 said:


> Hi all, does anyone have experience with shopping from the Dior Boutique at Heathrow Airport? I am contemplating between the Medium size Diorama in Silver Mirco-Cannage or Champagne Micro-Cannage.
> 
> A friend will be visiting UK next week, where she will be helping me with the purchase.
> 
> In your kind opinions, which shopping option would it be better & less of a hassle;
> - Reserving the bag through Personal Shopper, visit the boutique at arrival or departure
> - Reserving the bag and making a payment to Dior Heathrow. Collecting the bag through a personal shopper.
> 
> I am currently residing in Singapore, does the local Dior boutique covers the warranty of the bag (servicing/exchange etc)
> 
> This will be my first Dior purchase. Your advice are  highly appreciated. ❤



I have not used a personal shopper at Heathrow but have shopped at the boutique and found it very pleasant.  I am sure others will chime in with the personal shopper info.  

One point I can make is that if your friend is visiting the UK she will not be able to shop at the Heathrow Dior on arrival.  That store is only for transit passengers and is located in Terminal 5.  Also...she can only get duty free pricing upon exiting the EU so would probably have to purchase on the way back to Singapore.  If her flight doesn't depart from Terminal 5, then you will probably have to involve a personal shopper.  Good luck!


----------



## jshtun

Hi everyone!! I am a total Dior newbie and I have a size related question: is the size "Small" the smallest version of the bag where the chain runs through the loops that are on the TOP of the bag/flap? I am looking to buy my first Diorama in a small-ish size but I am totally obsessed with the loops being on the top of the bag. I am yet to visit a Dior boutique as I am currently on holiday far away from the nearest shop. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hello everyone! Does anyone know if the grey dioramas in the past have ever come with gold/light gold hardware? Or only silver. Thanks!


----------



## Bubble32

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hello everyone! Does anyone know if the grey dioramas in the past have ever come with gold/light gold hardware? Or only silver. Thanks!



The old one only came in silver hardware and the new grey diorama only comes in champagne gold hardware.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Bubble32 said:


> The old one only came in silver hardware and the new grey diorama only comes in champagne gold hardware.


Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for. Which do you prefer??


----------



## Bubble32

PursePrincess24 said:


> Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for. Which do you prefer??



I definitely prefer the old version with SHW as that's the one i eventually ended up buying this year. I went in store to look at the newer model several times and I just wasn't feeling the grey and gold together. My preference is usually for silver though anyway. I also much preferred the look of the older grained leather and I thought it would hold shape better than the newer softer version. 
Which one are you leaning towards ?


----------



## PursePrincess24

Bubble32 said:


> I definitely prefer the old version with SHW as that's the one i eventually ended up buying this year. I went in store to look at the newer model several times and I just wasn't feeling the grey and gold together. My preference is usually for silver though anyway. I also much preferred the look of the older grained leather and I thought it would hold shape better than the newer softer version.
> Which one are you leaning towards ?



I thought I wanted Ghw for contrast but after your comment I’m not sure! Haha. There is something nice and clean about grey w/silver hardware. Thing is I have the diorama pouch in rose w/silver so I wanted something a little different. I Need to go look in person.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Bubble32 said:


> I definitely prefer the old version with SHW as that's the one i eventually ended up buying this year. I went in store to look at the newer model several times and I just wasn't feeling the grey and gold together. My preference is usually for silver though anyway. I also much preferred the look of the older grained leather and I thought it would hold shape better than the newer softer version.
> Which one are you leaning towards ?


Where did you end up getting grey w/silver? Pre owned market?


----------



## Prada Prince

Large black Diorama in grained leather and champagne gold hardware...


----------



## Bubble32

PursePrincess24 said:


> I thought I wanted Ghw for contrast but after your comment I’m not sure! Haha. There is something nice and clean about grey w/silver hardware. Thing is I have the diorama pouch in rose w/silver so I wanted something a little different. I Need to go look in person.



Haha sorry don't mean to put you off it, you should def see it in person you may love the champagne gold. 
I just personally love the clean cool tone of the silver and grey together though. 




PursePrincess24 said:


> Where did you end up getting grey w/silver? Pre owned market?



No I looked for months on the preowned market and couldn't find it available. Called dior and they said it was unavailable throughout Europe atm so I ended up getting it through a personal shopper in the US.


----------



## averagejoe

Fall-Winter 2018 studded patchwork Diorama


----------



## averagejoe

PurseBlog featured an article on the square Diorama WOC.
https://www.purseblog.com/dior/loving-lately-diors-diorama-wallet-on-chain/


----------



## lcutli1

averagejoe said:


> Fall-Winter 2018 studded patchwork Diorama



OH MY GOD


----------



## Rosa.X

averagejoe said:


> Fall-Winter 2018 studded patchwork Diorama



This one is absolutely gorgeous. Really curious about its US retail price


----------



## averagejoe

lcutli1 said:


> OH MY GOD





Rosa.X said:


> This one is absolutely gorgeous. Really curious about its US retail price



That was my reaction when I saw it.

It is 3100 GBP, which is around $3900 USD.


----------



## a.little.luxe

I saw this print at the boutique yesterday. At first I thought it was way too colorful, but it actually looked okay when I tried it on! I haven't seen any photos of this print anywhere though (other than on the book tote). The two in the pictures are the small diorama and the mini lady dior. I was debating between the two and was leaning towards the Diorama, but I'm still unsure if it's worth it. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Tonimichelle

christined123 said:


> I saw this print at the boutique yesterday. At first I thought it was way too colorful, but it actually looked okay when I tried it on! I haven't seen any photos of this print anywhere though (other than on the book tote). The two in the pictures are the small diorama and the mini lady dior. I was debating between the two and was leaning towards the Diorama, but I'm still unsure if it's worth it. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated!


I’m very very new to Dior so I’m not particularly qualified to offer an opinion,  but for some reason this makes me think of Dolce and Gabbana, possibly the colours used. It’s pretty though. Just maybe (in my head anyway) not what I think of as being classic Dior. That said if you can see yourself wearing it (it does look good on you) get it! I’m terribly boring with colours!!


----------



## averagejoe

christined123 said:


> I saw this print at the boutique yesterday. At first I thought it was way too colorful, but it actually looked okay when I tried it on! I haven't seen any photos of this print anywhere though (other than on the book tote). The two in the pictures are the small diorama and the mini lady dior. I was debating between the two and was leaning towards the Diorama, but I'm still unsure if it's worth it. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated!


I think this design looks better on the Diorama. It's really interesting, and a great way to add drama and romanticism to any outfit.


----------



## Tasha1

I like the Diorama, because you see a whole pattern. As far a LD concerns, the holes that keep the chain break this pattern and it disturbs me.


----------



## Jennifer Curreri

mousdioufe said:


> I can help if you still need it.
> 
> Hi, not sure if it’s ok to post but I can help if you are still looking for the Grey Diorama. I work for Dior.


Hi! I’m looking for a specific diorama. Can you help?!


----------



## Pagan

averagejoe said:


> PurseBlog featured an article on the square Diorama WOC.
> https://www.purseblog.com/dior/loving-lately-diors-diorama-wallet-on-chain/


I love the way this looks, but it wouldn’t hold my phone which makes it a non-starter. I wish it came in the rectangular style, but my SA said it’s the square WOC or small Diorama.


----------



## DearHaayet

averagejoe said:


> I think this design looks better on the Diorama. It's really interesting, and a great way to add drama and romanticism to any outfit.



I agree. I saw the pattern up close this week and it suits the Diorama better.


----------



## a.little.luxe

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m very very new to Dior so I’m not particularly qualified to offer an opinion,  but for some reason this makes me think of Dolce and Gabbana, possibly the colours used. It’s pretty though. Just maybe (in my head anyway) not what I think of as being classic Dior. That said if you can see yourself wearing it (it does look good on you) get it! I’m terribly boring with colours!!



Thank you! I was actually drawn to it at first because it was so different from a classic Dior and I have too many black bags. I think this one might be TOO much color, and the price was significantly higher than the regular Dioramas, so I didn't get either in the end. I was so tempted though, since the SA said it was a Chinese exclusive for the Chinese Valentine's Day. These "limited edition" marketing tactics used to always get me, but I'm happy I left it this time!



averagejoe said:


> I think this design looks better on the Diorama. It's really interesting, and a great way to add drama and romanticism to any outfit.



Thank you for your input, I really appreciate it! I liked the print a lot and thought it was so unique and interesting, but in the end I couldn't justify the price, since it was so much more expensive than the regular colors and I'm not sure I could pull it off!



Tasha1 said:


> I like the Diorama, because you see a whole pattern. As far a LD concerns, the holes that keep the chain break this pattern and it disturbs me.



Thank you! I agree that the pattern looks better when you can see all of it! It's such an interesting pattern, but I'm not sure if I can pull it off so I didn't end up getting it 



DearHaayet said:


> I agree. I saw the pattern up close this week and it suits the Diorama better.



Thanks for your input! It seems like the majority of people I asked agree as well. It was such a unique pattern. I thought from afar it looked a little like stained glass. Up close, the style is completely different though, which was a little disappointing


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
I’m so pleased to introduce my latest DIOR purchase. It was a split decision because I was drawn to such a beautiful dark green/bottle green (modeling on my lovely SA) even though I had got to the store for the burgundy. I finally settled on the safer side and luckily found it a right choice. (I wished they had something else in that Royal green too). I hope you can agree that both are alternatively and beautifully classic.
P.S. Never before had I found myself buying a DIORAMA. This thread’s encouraged me a lot. ;D


----------



## Piinktulip

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> I’m so pleased to introduce my latest DIOR purchase. It was a split decision because I was drawn to such a beautiful dark green/bottle green (modeling on my lovely SA) even though I had got to the store for the burgundy. I finally settled on the safer side and luckily found it a right choice. (I wished they had something else in that Royal green too). I hope you can agree that both are alternatively and beautifully classic.
> P.S. Never before had I found myself buying a DIORAMA. This thread’s encouraged me a lot. ;D



Beautiful !!  It’s a colour that’s not available in Asia 
Yes, i love my Diorama so much too. It’s so easy to carry, and I always find myself reaching out for my Diorama instead of my chanel boy bags


----------



## YBcozYnot

Piinktulip said:


> Beautiful !!  It’s a colour that’s not available in Asia
> Yes, i love my Diorama so much too. It’s so easy to carry, and I always find myself reaching out for my Diorama instead of my chanel boy bags


Thank you.
I even don’t know it’s not available in this color in Asia. But really, I adore this season’s colors: burgundy, bottle green, navy... they’re so classic that we don’t need run to black.


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> I’m so pleased to introduce my latest DIOR purchase. It was a split decision because I was drawn to such a beautiful dark green/bottle green (modeling on my lovely SA) even though I had got to the store for the burgundy. I finally settled on the safer side and luckily found it a right choice. (I wished they had something else in that Royal green too). I hope you can agree that both are alternatively and beautifully classic.
> P.S. Never before had I found myself buying a DIORAMA. This thread’s encouraged me a lot. ;D


Gorgeous!!! The grained leather looks so supple. Congratulations!


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous!!! The grained leather looks so supple. Congratulations!


Thank you averagejoe.


----------



## Cicci783

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> I’m so pleased to introduce my latest DIOR purchase. It was a split decision because I was drawn to such a beautiful dark green/bottle green (modeling on my lovely SA) even though I had got to the store for the burgundy. I finally settled on the safer side and luckily found it a right choice. (I wished they had something else in that Royal green too). I hope you can agree that both are alternatively and beautifully classic.
> P.S. Never before had I found myself buying a DIORAMA. This thread’s encouraged me a lot. ;D


Beautiful! Do you think Diorama is going to be a timeless classic?


----------



## YBcozYnot

Cicci783 said:


> Beautiful! Do you think Diorama is going to be a timeless classic?



Thank you. 
I must say that I am obviously not a good predictor.  I used to think Miss DIOR should become classic but then it was replaced by Diorama before I could realize and grab one for myself. I delayed buying Diorama for so long even I’ve always needed a crossbody (for my daily mother-of-3-kid life) because it was so hard for me to accept my failing to buy a Miss DIOR. But now, when I’ve bought a Diorama finally, in the color that I love for whole life, it would be a classic crossbody bag that I’d rather learn to love it more and more than wondering whether it would be classic out there or not. You may say I’m not a trendy person. 
But I like your question anyway and I want to hear from other members, too.


----------



## Cicci783

YBcozYnot said:


> Thank you.
> I must say that I am obviously not a good predictor.  I used to think Miss DIOR should become classic but then it was replaced by Diorama before I could realize and grab one for myself. I delayed buying Diorama for so long even I’ve always needed a crossbody (for my daily mother-of-3-kid life) because it was so hard for me to accept my failing to buy a Miss DIOR. But now, when I’ve bought a Diorama finally, in the color that I love for whole life, it would be a classic crossbody bag that I’d rather learn to love it more and more than wondering whether it would be classic out there or not. You may say I’m not a trendy person.
> But I like your question anyway and I want to hear from other members, too.


I agree, choosing what you like is always the best thing!


----------



## Sandi.el

Does anyone know what price is for the diorama in Paris?


----------



## averagejoe

Sandi.el said:


> Does anyone know what price is for the diorama in Paris?


It's 2750 Euros


----------



## Greentea

averagejoe said:


> It's 2750 Euros



Thank you. What about the small size?


----------



## averagejoe

Greentea said:


> Thank you. What about the small size?


2550 Euros


----------



## Greentea

averagejoe said:


> 2550 Euros



Many thanks. I always prefer buying in Europe


----------



## Greentea

Now to decide between the small diorama and the saddle...


----------



## Greentea

Okay small Diroama is my next bag. Since I already have a black Chanel flap I want gray or dark blue.


----------



## tinkerella

Greentea said:


> Okay small Diroama is my next bag. Since I already have a black Chanel flap I want gray or dark blue.



Yay congrats on reaching a decision! Looking forward to seeing your new baby


----------



## Greentea

tinkerella said:


> Yay congrats on reaching a decision! Looking forward to seeing your new baby



Me too! Thanks! I might wait until my next Europe trip as I’ve saved so much on other high dollar bags in the past. [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji18]


----------



## Greentea

So, not as many color choices for the small as the medium?


----------



## Rashmi

Here’s my cobalt blue diorama! Love it a lot!


----------



## Greentea

Rashmi said:


> Here’s my cobalt blue diorama! Love it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252206
> View attachment 4252207



I would totally choose this color! Works as a great neutral with a pop!


----------



## Myybags

Hi everyone!

I am new here to purseforum. I have a question as to which bag would you guys recommend for a Micro Cannage bag- dark blue, white or silver?

Also, I would love to hear your comments/opinions of the wear of micro cannage bags.

*pictures are not mine and credited to google/instagram


----------



## ungela914

I will vote for Micro carnage because of its more durable & I have the 3rd one small in silver & I love it so much ![emoji4] The white one is gorgeous!


----------



## Myybags

ungela914 said:


> I will vote for Micro carnage because of its more durable & I have the 3rd one small in silver & I love it so much ![emoji4] The white one is gorgeous!


 

Thanks for the reply! (: Ooh! Is it easy to match with your wardrobe? And how is the wear? Does it have colour transfer?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Myybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new here to purseforum. I have a question as to which bag would you guys recommend for a Micro Cannage bag- dark blue, white or silver?
> 
> Also, I would love to hear your comments/opinions of the wear of micro cannage bags.
> 
> *pictures are not mine and credited to google/instagram


I vote navy blue cuz you can easily wear the colour day or night. I have it in black woc and wear it all the time. Microcannage is very durable. Since it’s foil, i dont think you’d need to worry about colour transfer.


----------



## averagejoe

I vote for the navy or silver. They're both very easy to wear and can be used during any season.


----------



## ungela914

Myybags said:


> Thanks for the reply! (: Ooh! Is it easy to match with your wardrobe? And how is the wear? Does it have colour transfer?



I wear dressy during the weekdays for work & I wear casual on the weekend ! But I use my sliver Diorama as everyday bag which match my silver flats or booties ![emoji4]


----------



## Greentea

I love the navy! Is this really more durable than the textured calf leather versions?


----------



## Aluxe

Myybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new here to purseforum. I have a question as to which bag would you guys recommend for a Micro Cannage bag- dark blue, white or silver?
> 
> Also, I would love to hear your comments/opinions of the wear of micro cannage bags.
> 
> *pictures are not mine and credited to google/instagram



ooh, it's navy or silver for me.

Good luck!


----------



## ff2904

Hi, I got this small white Diorama but I'm not sure if I should keep it or get the medium instead. I don't carry much, just basic stuffs and for this decision, I only care about how the bag looks on me. So what do you guys think? Thanks a lot.


----------



## averagejoe

ff2904 said:


> Hi, I got this small white Diorama but I'm not sure if I should keep it or get the medium instead. I don't carry much, just basic stuffs and for this decision, I only care about how the bag looks on me. So what do you guys think? Thanks a lot.


I think it looks good on you in this size.


----------



## ff2904

averagejoe said:


> I think it looks good on you in this size.


Thanks a lot, I bring it out today and it looks cute with my cocktail dresses so I'm gonna keep it for daylight events.


----------



## CrazyCool01

ff2904 said:


> Hi, I got this small white Diorama but I'm not sure if I should keep it or get the medium instead. I don't carry much, just basic stuffs and for this decision, I only care about how the bag looks on me. So what do you guys think? Thanks a lot.



Looks psrfect on you .. suits your body frame [emoji1303]


----------



## Greentea

ff2904 said:


> Hi, I got this small white Diorama but I'm not sure if I should keep it or get the medium instead. I don't carry much, just basic stuffs and for this decision, I only care about how the bag looks on me. So what do you guys think? Thanks a lot.



I love the small! And this size suits you beautifully


----------



## ff2904

CrazyCool01 said:


> Looks psrfect on you .. suits your body frame [emoji1303]





Greentea said:


> I love the small! And this size suits you beautifully



Thanks so much, I decided to keep the bag


----------



## VivianP

lindauk said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if i will be able to find this diorama in grey color? i am dying for it, but i think it has been discontinued T_T



I have this exact one but I purchased it in October 2015 in one of the Las Vegas boutiques.


----------



## LVoe4DB

I want to treat myself for all the additional work I have to do till the end of January and I'm debating between two: The Diorama WOC pochette in either gold or onyx. Which colour would you prefer in this one? I love the gold but my hubby and friends say onyx looks nicer. I need help  [emoji8]


----------



## Tonimichelle

LVoe4DB said:


> I want to treat myself for all the additional work I have to do till the end of January and I'm debating between two: The Diorama WOC pochette in either gold or onyx. Which colour would you prefer in this one? I love the gold but my hubby and friends say onyx looks nicer. I need help  [emoji8]


I love the onyx and almost picked that over the black medium I eventually went for. However I’m not keen on gold anything and you need to go for whichever you love, no matter what anyone else prefers! I think it also depends on when you want to use it. Gold is great for evening, the onyx could be day or night quite easily and more easily dressed down (which is very much me! )


----------



## LVoe4DB

Tonimichelle said:


> I love the onyx and almost picked that over the black medium I eventually went for. However I’m not keen on gold anything and you need to go for whichever you love, no matter what anyone else prefers! I think it also depends on when you want to use it. Gold is great for evening, the onyx could be day or night quite easily and more easily dressed down (which is very much me! [emoji38])


Thank you, dear [emoji8] I think I can't go wrong with either as they're both gorgeous, but I still can't stop debating [emoji23] Black is absolutely lovely, too! Congrats [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]

I'm also a jeans kind of girl in the week but could imagine gold or onyx with it... Maybe I need both [emoji56]


----------



## weiling1992

kocathy said:


> Revealing my new baby!  I paid $5500 SGD (equivalent to $4086 USD) but I am so happy with my purchase  It is a bag that blends in with my wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964581


This is stunning!!! I called up local boutique to enquire about this red bag but was told it’s chili red. I don’t think I have the time to make a trip down this week. Are there other kinds of red released for this design? If not, it should probably be this!


----------



## a_v_p

Hi everyone, I'd like to solicit your opinions please!

I recently purchased a red Diorama WOC (https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c2/b4/36/c2b43607efd2fee40223d105e8aaca73.jpg - not my photo) and I'm having doubts. My doubts are based on three things:

The more I look at it, the more the texturing of the leather annoys me. It looks too rugged for such a delicate bag.
The fastener on my brand new bag is totally scratched. The magnetic closure, though very strong, is badly designed in my opinion. It's too 'flat' for the strength of the magnet and when the two sides connect, they scratch each other. I have another WOC from 3 years ago and it does not have this problem. I consider this a design flaw on Dior's part and it really annoys me that the clasp on a $2000 clutch looks like crap after just a few days. I haven't even used it yet!
For anyone who's recently purchased one of these, did you get a storage pouch for the chain and a felt liner for the front flap? I got both of these with my old WOC, but not with this one, and it's bugging me because it feels like Dior has cheaped out on my purchase experience.

I was initially drawn to the rich cranberry colour but now I think I might exchange it for something else. 

I'd very much appreciate your input. Thank you!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Congratulations on your bags.  I love the colors.  Like you said, much better than black.  I also like your shoes in the first picture with forest green D.  Who makes them?


----------



## weiling1992

yoyotomatoe said:


> The corner wear is pretty much the metallic paint wearing off. But it doesnt bother me. The rest or the bag is just fine. I look at like scuffing to corners of any leather bag.


Hi babe, I remember reading somewhere that the peeling issues has been fixed. Would like to know if the metallic paint coming off is still an existing issue because I expect it to be rather hard wearing since it feels like patent. am considering between a grained calf and micro cannage diorama. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrazyCool01

My New Diorama [emo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ji4][emoji4]


----------



## LVoe4DB

CrazyCool01 said:


> My New Diorama [emo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ji4][emoji4]


Gorgeous, congrats [emoji177]  Is that colour onyx?


----------



## CrazyCool01

LVoe4DB said:


> Gorgeous, congrats [emoji177]  Is that colour onyx?



Thanks heaps [emoji4]yes it is Onyx [emoji4]


----------



## RedSparrow

CrazyCool01 said:


> My New Diorama [emo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ji4][emoji4]



Love this colour!


----------



## LVoe4DB

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks heaps [emoji4]yes it is Onyx [emoji4]


Still debating between onyx and gold for my first Diorama Woc [emoji7] Both are adorable, can't make up my mind! One day I'm sure gold will be the one, then I see such a gorgeous picture of yours and there goes my resolution [emoji23]


----------



## CrazyCool01

LVoe4DB said:


> Still debating between onyx and gold for my first Diorama Woc [emoji7] Both are adorable, can't make up my mind! One day I'm sure gold will be the one, then I see such a gorgeous picture of yours and there goes my resolution [emoji23]



I loved both gold and onyx but onyx seems to go well with my wardrobe [emoji4]


----------



## CrazyCool01

Has anyone tried a bow with a mitzah on a microcannage bag? I tried this instore and not sure if it looks funny







Peach Colour does not go well.. i just wanted to try the look ..


----------



## Tonimichelle

CrazyCool01 said:


> Has anyone tried a bow with a mitzah on a microcannage bag? I tried this instore and not sure if it looks funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach Colour does not go well.. i just wanted to try the look ..


Maybe not in that colour, but could look cute in a black & white or grey tone version. Something like this maybe?


----------



## Tonimichelle

CrazyCool01 said:


> Has anyone tried a bow with a mitzah on a microcannage bag? I tried this instore and not sure if it looks funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach Colour does not go well.. i just wanted to try the look ..


Or this one?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4275755
> 
> Or this one?



Thanks heaps will try them in store [emoji4]


----------



## Fally420

The Diorama und Boy Bag look very similar, especially the shape of the corners.
Therefore I ask myself if there is any bag of these two more prone to corner wear? Both in calf skin.


----------



## averagejoe

Fally420 said:


> The Diorama und Boy Bag look very similar, especially the shape of the corners.
> Therefore I ask myself if there is any bag of these two more prone to corner wear? Both in calf skin.


They would both be equally prone. Caviar leather may be more sturdy than Dior's more supple grained calfskin but at corners it still shows wear over time.


----------



## Fally420

averagejoe said:


> They would both be equally prone. Caviar leather may be more sturdy than Dior's more supple grained calfskin but at corners it still shows wear over time.


Thank you! Ahh, why did they design these two wonderful bags with such corner shape


----------



## AngelYuki

I know many asked about the grey diorama with silver hardware. Definitely check your boutique to see if they might have it. I purchased a grey woc with silver hardware today, so there might still be grey diorama with SHW available.

Keep in mind the older version has the enamel and a snap button closure.

Good luck!


----------



## Venessa84

I’m very late to the Diorama party and feel very lucky to still be able to find the satchel version. It’s absolutely perfect for me and this silver/ grey was a missing color in my collection  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Didn’t even realize how similar it is to my Chanel Beauty Lock until they were side by side but fits so much more due to the softer leather


----------



## thebagqueen

I just became of member of the club! So excited about this first Diorama. But now I want one in every color!

Metallic Rose Gold Microcannage WOC with GHW


----------



## averagejoe

Venessa84 said:


> I’m very late to the Diorama party and feel very lucky to still be able to find the satchel version. It’s absolutely perfect for me and this silver/ grey was a missing color in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290521
> 
> 
> Didn’t even realize how similar it is to my Chanel Beauty Lock until they were side by side but fits so much more due to the softer leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290522
> View attachment 4290524


There is some type of detailing on the metal around the crest lock. I haven't seen that before. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

averagejoe said:


> There is some type of detailing on the metal around the crest lock. I haven't seen that before. It looks gorgeous!



Here’s a close up of the lock. It says Dior but very hard to see


----------



## wangaholic

Venessa84 said:


> I’m very late to the Diorama party and feel very lucky to still be able to find the satchel version. It’s absolutely perfect for me and this silver/ grey was a missing color in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290521
> 
> 
> Didn’t even realize how similar it is to my Chanel Beauty Lock until they were side by side but fits so much more due to the softer leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290522
> View attachment 4290524



Oh my! This is the bag that I have been wanting for so long! Will you be able to share mod pics and pics of the interior?


----------



## averagejoe

Venessa84 said:


> Here’s a close up of the lock. It says Dior but very hard to see


Beautiful! I love it even more with the leather-inset lock!


----------



## Venessa84

wangaholic said:


> Oh my! This is the bag that I have been wanting for so long! Will you be able to share mod pics and pics of the interior?



Yes, I can. I’m out and about right now but will do so in a couple of days



averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! I love it even more with the leather-inset lock!



Definitely a nice touch.


----------



## Venessa84

wangaholic said:


> Oh my! This is the bag that I have been wanting for so long! Will you be able to share mod pics and pics of the interior?



Sorry for the delay and excuse the background and my pregnant self...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honestly this bag is the best of everything...can fit everything you need without being too big.


----------



## wangaholic

Venessa84 said:


> Sorry for the delay and excuse the background and my pregnant self...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly this bag is the best of everything...can fit everything you need without being too big.


thank you so so much for taking the time to shot and post your photos. I have been eyeing this bag for the longest of time all the while searching for more info and pics.  Most of the pics i've seen were a bit dated so I didn't know this bag still exists, i hardly see them on display in store. And I only get to visit Dior whenever I travel. So I truly appreciate your post here. Congratulations on your pregnancy and my best wishes to you!


----------



## Venessa84

wangaholic said:


> thank you so so much for taking the time to shot and post your photos. I have been eyeing this bag for the longest of time all the while searching for more info and pics.  Most of the pics i've seen were a bit dated so I didn't know this bag still exists, i hardly see them on display in store. And I only get to visit Dior whenever I travel. So I truly appreciate your post here. Congratulations on your pregnancy and my best wishes to you!



Appreciate the kind words. The SA said very few boutiques still have them. Honestly couldn’t be happier. If you decide to get one, please post pics.


----------



## wangaholic

Venessa84 said:


> Appreciate the kind words. The SA said very few boutiques still have them. Honestly couldn’t be happier. If you decide to get one, please post pics.


I most certainly will. Cheers!


----------



## zephyrzeq

Hiii everyone.. is it normal for d boutique to have a bag thats with a date code 0118 now; produced in Jan 2018, thats a yr ago


----------



## Venessa84

zephyrzeq said:


> Hiii everyone.. is it normal for d boutique to have a bag thats with a date code 0118 now; produced in Jan 2018, thats a yr ago



If it hasn’t sold, then I would assume it sits in the boutique or in the stock room until it does. I bought a Chanel bag a while ago that was from over 4 or 5 seasons prior. If there’s nothing wrong with the bag, it doesn’t matter when it was made to me.


----------



## AngelYuki

zephyrzeq said:


> Hiii everyone.. is it normal for d boutique to have a bag thats with a date code 0118 now; produced in Jan 2018, thats a yr ago


 I bought a bag last month with date code 0137. I don't have a problem with stores having old stock as long as it is in good condition. I rather brands try to sell the items than destroy them. Also, I've only just recently got into Dior and there's some past season pieces that I've been lusting over. It works in my favor


----------



## MNHTN

AngelYuki said:


> I know many asked about the grey diorama with silver hardware. Definitely check your boutique to see if they might have it. I purchased a grey woc with silver hardware today, so there might still be grey diorama with SHW available.
> 
> Keep in mind the older version has the enamel and a snap button closure.
> 
> Good luck![emoji2]


How are you tying the scarf on your woc??


----------



## AngelYuki

MNHTN said:


> How are you tying the scarf on your woc??


I just loosely tie it on the chain strap. The ribbon can still move up and down on the strap. I heard the chain rubbing against the bag is a problem with the WOCs, so tying a mitzah can keep the chain from rubbing against the leather.


----------



## LVoe4DB

My first Diorama and I [emoji173] her so much [emoji7]


----------



## MNHTN

AngelYuki said:


> I just loosely tie it on the chain strap. The ribbon can still move up and down on the strap. I heard the chain rubbing against the bag is a problem with the WOCs, so tying a mitzah can keep the chain from rubbing against the leather. [emoji3]


Yes! Glad that someone else experianced the chain issue. 5 years ago I would've found a fix for it but I can't be bothered now. Maybe there is something soft I can wrap the clasps with?


----------



## thebagqueen

LVoe4DB said:


> My first Diorama and I [emoji173] her so much [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321747



This one is sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## AngelYuki

MNHTN said:


> Yes! Glad that someone else experianced the chain issue. 5 years ago I would've found a fix for it but I can't be bothered now. Maybe there is something soft I can wrap the clasps with?


Maybe try the Dior ribbon that came with the purchase? It might look good, depending on the color of your bag. I read on another thread that it is possible for the Dior letters to come off, so make sure it doesn't come in contact with the leather. I don't tie the Mitzah everytime I use the bag, but when I feel like dressing up the bag, I do. I looked at my other WOCs and the wear is usually on one side.


----------



## LVoe4DB

thebagqueen said:


> This one is sooo pretty! Congrats!


Thank you, dear [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Venessa84

LVoe4DB said:


> My first Diorama and I [emoji173] her so much [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321747



Perfection!


----------



## Greentea

Venessa84 said:


> Perfection!



I love it so much too


----------



## wishiwasinLA

New, medium matte black calf leather! It’s first outing in London


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I hope this leather holds up ok ‍♀️


----------



## mtstmichel

stephlny78 said:


> New, medium matte black calf leather! It’s first outing in London



Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Tonimichelle

stephlny78 said:


> New, medium matte black calf leather! It’s first outing in London


Ooooooh! That is lovely!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

LVoe4DB said:


> My first Diorama and I [emoji173] her so much [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321747



I cannot get enough of that color. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ntaher7

stephlny78 said:


> New, medium matte black calf leather! It’s first outing in London



Omg this color combo is the best I’ve ever seen [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I wish they had that for the saddle bag I would’ve considered buying it !


----------



## averagejoe

ntaher7 said:


> Omg this color combo is the best I’ve ever seen [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I wish they had that for the saddle bag I would’ve considered buying it !


They do have this for the Saddle bag for the current SS2019 season (photos from @incoralblue and @OneMoreDay ):


----------



## donna_b

Hi dior lovers!

I have one dilemma, I would like to get small Diorama, and I'm debating between Diorama clutch and Diorama WOC...
Diorama clutch is almost 400€ more, and WOC is almost the same size but cheaper! 
I'm looking for evening/events bag, and can't decide... I hope somebody has modelling photos of those two bags side by side? 
Any advice welcome, which bag fit more, which is easier to style, etc... I don't own any Dior bag, this would be my first!
First pic is clutch, second is WOC.. thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## AngelYuki

donna_b said:


> Hi dior lovers!
> 
> I have one dilemma, I would like to get small Diorama, and I'm debating between Diorama clutch and Diorama WOC...
> Diorama clutch is almost 400€ more, and WOC is almost the same size but cheaper!
> I'm looking for evening/events bag, and can't decide... I hope somebody has modelling photos of those two bags side by side?
> Any advice welcome, which bag fit more, which is easier to style, etc... I don't own any Dior bag, this would be my first!
> First pic is clutch, second is WOC.. thanks a lot in advance!


Totally biased here  but I would choose the clutch. I own the clutch and I have no problems using it as a daily bag as well. I prefer it over the woc. From past experiences, wocs that are made from one piece of leather folded tend to deform a little when thicker items such as a lipstick is in the bag. I prefer the side profile of the clutch more. I can fit my lip balm, shopping bag, card holder, and earphones. If I take out the shopping bag, I can fit my Samsung S9+. I don't usually keep my phone or keys in the clutch. I will say the WOC has more card slots and a better price. However, if you are looking for a clutch in a similar price range as the WOC, consider checking out the Lady Dior Clutch. That one has removable card slots and a zip pouch. Price is not far off from the WOC. Hope that helps!


----------



## averagejoe

donna_b said:


> Hi dior lovers!
> 
> I have one dilemma, I would like to get small Diorama, and I'm debating between Diorama clutch and Diorama WOC...
> Diorama clutch is almost 400€ more, and WOC is almost the same size but cheaper!
> I'm looking for evening/events bag, and can't decide... I hope somebody has modelling photos of those two bags side by side?
> Any advice welcome, which bag fit more, which is easier to style, etc... I don't own any Dior bag, this would be my first!
> First pic is clutch, second is WOC.. thanks a lot in advance!


I agree with @AngelYuki . The clutch is nicer and can fit more without looking over-stuffed, because it is not tapered at the bottom like the WOC.


----------



## donna_b

AngelYuki said:


> Totally biased here  but I would choose the clutch. I own the clutch and I have no problems using it as a daily bag as well. I prefer it over the woc. From past experiences, wocs that are made from one piece of leather folded tend to deform a little when thicker items such as a lipstick is in the bag. I prefer the side profile of the clutch more. I can fit my lip balm, shopping bag, card holder, and earphones. If I take out the shopping bag, I can fit my Samsung S9+. I don't usually keep my phone or keys in the clutch. I will say the WOC has more card slots and a better price. However, if you are looking for a clutch in a similar price range as the WOC, consider checking out the Lady Dior Clutch. That one has removable card slots and a zip pouch. Price is not far off from the WOC. Hope that helps!



thanks a lot! this was very helpfull


----------



## LavenderIce

donna_b said:


> Hi dior lovers!
> 
> I have one dilemma, I would like to get small Diorama, and I'm debating between Diorama clutch and Diorama WOC...
> Diorama clutch is almost 400€ more, and WOC is almost the same size but cheaper!
> I'm looking for evening/events bag, and can't decide... I hope somebody has modelling photos of those two bags side by side?
> Any advice welcome, which bag fit more, which is easier to style, etc... I don't own any Dior bag, this would be my first!
> First pic is clutch, second is WOC.. thanks a lot in advance!



I’m going against the grain and saying WOC. I was after an ultra black Diorama and tried both the clutch and WOC. The WOC was a better choice for what I need to carry. I wear it both day and night. 



Making magic in an LBD and my OTK boots




At afternoon tea, strap removed



Worn on the shoulder, double strap



Worn with the straps tripled



Worn crossbody


----------



## LavenderIce

averagejoe said:


> They do have this for the Saddle bag for the current SS2019 season (photos from @incoralblue and @OneMoreDay ):



I NEVER cared for the saddle bag until I saw that matte black one!  Ugh, I may have a problem here.


----------



## thebagqueen

stephlny78 said:


> New, medium matte black calf leather! It’s first outing in London



Omg that black matte is gorgeous!


----------



## donna_b

LavenderIce said:


> I’m going against the grain and saying WOC. I was after an ultra black Diorama and tried both the clutch and WOC. The WOC was a better choice for what I need to carry. I wear it both day and night.
> 
> View attachment 4351231
> 
> Making magic in an LBD and my OTK boots
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351232
> 
> At afternoon tea, strap removed
> 
> View attachment 4351233
> 
> Worn on the shoulder, double strap
> 
> View attachment 4351241
> 
> Worn with the straps tripled
> 
> View attachment 4351243
> 
> Worn crossbody



Thanks a lot for sharing photos! If you don't mind, may I ask how tall are you? It fits perfectly on your height...
I think I will have to go and try them both, and see what fits me better. I need to carry my phone (iPhone 8), 6-key holder, lipstick and some cards. I plan to use it mostly in the evening, since metallic color looks very dressy to me.


----------



## LavenderIce

donna_b said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing photos! If you don't mind, may I ask how tall are you? It fits perfectly on your height...
> I think I will have to go and try them both, and see what fits me better. I need to carry my phone (iPhone 8), 6-key holder, lipstick and some cards. I plan to use it mostly in the evening, since metallic color looks very dressy to me.



You're welcome.  I'm 5'1"  Definitely try them on to see what feels better for you to wear and use.  I knew I wanted the WOC more because the clutch is the same dimensions as my Chanel WOC and I wanted something that held a bit more.  Your phone will fit in either one since my phone is a 10s Max and it fits in both with lipstick included.

I'm excited for you to get your first Dior.  The metallic microcannage is gorgeous!


----------



## Rebeccajst

stephlny78 said:


> New, medium matte black calf leather! It’s first outing in London


What is the texture of this bag like? It looks so much softer and squishier than other dioramas? How are you liking it? This seasons ultra matte looks so great in pictures but I won’t have a chance to see it in person for awhile yet unless I order it


----------



## Greentea

stephlny78 said:


> New, medium matte black calf leather! It’s first outing in London


This is amazing


----------



## Lexagirl

I need everyone's help! I love reading about everyone's diorama's and seeing your pictures (the matte black is amazing!). I'm thinking about getting my first diorama but i'm torn between the colors silver, gold, and metallic white. I've seen people wearing the silver, but I have light brown/blonde hair and I think the gold might "match" me a little better (I also just bought a silver celine belt bag) - does anyone have a gold or white micro cannage in a size small or clutch with a mod shot? I'm thinking the small would be better, but the price of the clutch Is more appealing!!


----------



## Greentea

Lexagirl said:


> I need everyone's help! I love reading about everyone's diorama's and seeing your pictures (the matte black is amazing!). I'm thinking about getting my first diorama but i'm torn between the colors silver, gold, and metallic white. I've seen people wearing the silver, but I have light brown/blonde hair and I think the gold might "match" me a little better (I also just bought a silver celine belt bag) - does anyone have a gold or white micro cannage in a size small or clutch with a mod shot? I'm thinking the small would be better, but the price of the clutch Is more appealing!!



The silver or gold in size small would be perfect. Yes the clutch is much cheaper but it holds just essentials. Also, you can totally rock the silver with your coloring!


----------



## odanana

Hi guys, what do you guys think of this? I wasn’t really ready to buy a new bag but I saw this and I like it. Should I get it or do you think I can just get one next time...


----------



## averagejoe

odanana said:


> Hi guys, what do you guys think of this? I wasn’t really ready to buy a new bag but I saw this and I like it. Should I get it or do you think I can just get one next time...


It depends on how much you like this style. It is a new release and is seasonal so it may sell out soon. So if you really like it, then I suggest buying it. But if you like other Diorama styles too, then there's not harm in trying others out and waiting till you get one that you love the most.


----------



## Venessa84

odanana said:


> Hi guys, what do you guys think of this? I wasn’t really ready to buy a new bag but I saw this and I like it. Should I get it or do you think I can just get one next time...



This blue is gorgeous! If you love it go for it but if you’re questioning then maybe wait for another one.


----------



## odanana

It’s really gorgeous! No questioning about how much I love it, but not sure if it’s very special in the diorama world or it’s something I can let go and still get a nice one later hehe


----------



## odanana

I love love love it! But since I wasn’t even planning to get one this soon, I was wondering if this is a very special one I should not let go. My friend thinks this is very rare one. Do these seasonal bags come in limited pieces? My SA had to fly them in from London because the Amsterdam stores didn’t have them when I asked.


----------



## odanana

Woops I just realised I forgot to reply with quotes... @averagejoe @Venessa84


----------



## averagejoe

odanana said:


> It’s really gorgeous! No questioning about how much I love it, but not sure if it’s very special in the diorama world or it’s something I can let go and still get a nice one later hehe





odanana said:


> I love love love it! But since I wasn’t even planning to get one this soon, I was wondering if this is a very special one I should not let go. My friend thinks this is very rare one. Do these seasonal bags come in limited pieces? My SA had to fly them in from London because the Amsterdam stores didn’t have them when I asked.


Yes, seasonal styles are more limited in production, with some particular styles (especially the higher-priced ones) potentially never making it to several boutiques except the major flagships in the biggest cities.

I can't say for sure if this design will be renewed next season. The Diorama is released each season in new versions, with only a few being continued into the next season, usually due to the success of the style. The most likely outcome is that this particular style will not be released again in this colour, so it may be a good decision to buy this now while you can.


----------



## odanana

averagejoe said:


> Yes, seasonal styles are more limited in production, with some particular styles (especially the higher-priced ones) potentially never making it to several boutiques except the major flagships in the biggest cities.
> 
> I can't say for sure if this design will be renewed next season. The Diorama is released each season in new versions, with only a few being continued into the next season, usually due to the success of the style. The most likely outcome is that this particular style will not be released again in this colour, so it may be a good decision to buy this now while you can.



Ahh got it! Thank you for your advice, I think I know what to do now!


----------



## Venessa84

odanana said:


> Ahh got it! Thank you for your advice, I think I know what to do now!


You'll have to let us know what you decide.


----------



## thebagqueen

odanana said:


> Hi guys, what do you guys think of this? I wasn’t really ready to buy a new bag but I saw this and I like it. Should I get it or do you think I can just get one next time...



I loooooove this color! I’d go for it since you may not see it again for a while


----------



## afqueen

Hello 

 I have seen online references to a diorama mini. I went to the Dior store yesterday but the associate was clueless about it and said the mini is the Diorama WOC. Is the mini Diorama discontinued or is it seasonal?

Thanks


----------



## AngelYuki

afqueen said:


> Hello
> 
> I have seen online references to a diorama mini. I went to the Dior store yesterday but the associate was clueless about it and said the mini is the Diorama WOC. Is the mini Diorama discontinued or is it seasonal?
> 
> Thanks



I don't think they make this size anymore.


----------



## Greentea

They do still make a clutch style with a handle.


----------



## afqueen

Thanks


AngelYuki said:


> I don't think they make this size anymore.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

AngelYuki said:


> I don't think they make this size anymore.



I think this is the baby pouch?  I bought one preloved a couple of years ago and @averagejoe identified it for me.  Teeny tiny, barely the length of a credit card but super cute!  Definitely discontinued. 

Like this, right?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Diorama-Metallic-Gold-Leather-Baby-Pouch-5b49e859baebf62abf0ddc66


----------



## AngelYuki

ChanelCanuck said:


> I think this is the baby pouch?  I bought one preloved a couple of years ago and @averagejoe identified it for me.  Teeny tiny, barely the length of a credit card but super cute!  Definitely discontinued.
> 
> Like this, right?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Diorama-Metallic-Gold-Leather-Baby-Pouch-5b49e859baebf62abf0ddc66


No they had a mini size that had a similar design as the small but the dimensions were slightly smaller. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sp...rama-flap-bag-and-the-diorama-baby-pouch/amp/


----------



## afqueen

That rea


ChanelCanuck said:


> I think this is the baby pouch?  I bought one preloved a couple of years ago and @averagejoe identified it for me.  Teeny tiny, barely the length of a credit card but super cute!  Definitely discontinued.
> 
> Like this, right?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Diorama-Metallic-Gold-Leather-Baby-Pouch-5b49e859baebf62abf0ddc66


That s really cute but no the one I saw is the mini size probably discontinued


----------



## afqueen

Yw


AngelYuki said:


> No they had a mini size that had a similar design as the small but the dimensions were slightly smaller. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sp...rama-flap-bag-and-the-diorama-baby-pouch/amp/


Yes it s that one I found a pre owned  black one  that s why I went in store to see the size but they dont carry it anymore. I already have chanel mini square which does not fit my phone  not sure how it will compare to it.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

AngelYuki said:


> No they had a mini size that had a similar design as the small but the dimensions were slightly smaller. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sp...rama-flap-bag-and-the-diorama-baby-pouch/amp/



Oh cute!!  I probably should have gotten a mini instead of the baby pouch.  It's no Jacquemus Mini Chiquito, but it is very close to useless in terms of things I can put into it!  I can't even fit most cardholders!  I hope you find your mini!


----------



## AngelYuki

afqueen said:


> Yw
> 
> Yes it s that one I found a pre owned  black one  that s why I went in store to see the size but they dont carry it anymore. I already have chanel mini square which does not fit my phone  not sure how it will compare to it.


I found a comparison picture between the Diorama Clutch Wallet and the Mini: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorama-woc-vs-mini-diorama.941075/
I recommend going for the clutch or small size if you can't find the mini. The mini has a better chain and closure compared to the clutch, but the price is likely 300-400$ less than the small size. Based on the pictures from the link, the mini is about the same size as the clutch, but the mini is priced significantly higher.


----------



## ChanelMini

Hi ,
Does anybody know how the prices are internationally? I am from Europe but considiring to buy a Dior diorama Clutch on vacation to Dubai . But is the price the same there does anybody know ? 

Thanx !


----------



## chopchep

So today I went to Sak and the SA showed me this beautiful Diorama in Blue ( navy maybe?)with silver hardware in size small. Is this color really rare? She told me she only had one from the previous season and couldn't really tell me more info so I need your help. 
Do you know what season they came out with this color? 
Is this seasonal?
Does it come in medium size?


----------



## Prada Prince

Large black Diorama in grained leather and champagne gold hardware...


----------



## Diorlvlover

chopchep said:


> So today I went to Sak and the SA showed me this beautiful Diorama in Blue ( navy maybe?)with silver hardware in size small. Is this color really rare? She told me she only had one from the previous season and couldn't really tell me more info so I need your help.
> Do you know what season they came out with this color?
> Is this seasonal?
> Does it come in medium size?



Yes, it comes in medium. I bought the medium two years ago. The medium with silver hardware was easily available then, I’m not certain about now because most Dioramas now come with gold hardware. IMO, if you like it, buy it regardless of how common/rare it is.


----------



## Greentea

chopchep said:


> So today I went to Sak and the SA showed me this beautiful Diorama in Blue ( navy maybe?)with silver hardware in size small. Is this color really rare? She told me she only had one from the previous season and couldn't really tell me more info so I need your help.
> Do you know what season they came out with this color?
> Is this seasonal?
> Does it come in medium size?



Not sure but it is so gorgeous


----------



## dodocat

ChanelMini said:


> Hi ,
> Does anybody know how the prices are internationally? I am from Europe but considiring to buy a Dior diorama Clutch on vacation to Dubai . But is the price the same there does anybody know ?
> 
> Thanx !



My boyfriend's mom just bought a Diorama clutch (silver) in Paris for me! I live in the U.S. and the official price is $1750 before tax; after tax would be around $1,900. She purchased it in Paris for €1,340 and will get a VAT refund of €160, which means the total is €1,178. That's only $1,324 when converted.


----------



## Mina77

odanana said:


> Hi guys, what do you guys think of this? I wasn’t really ready to buy a new bag but I saw this and I like it. Should I get it or do you think I can just get one next time...


Hi,
Has anyone see this lambskin diorama in the US? I’ve seen these in Buyma sites, it’s lambskin and comes in blue, pink, black and amaranth color it seems. I wonder if these are only sold in Europe? Also, does anyone know if these particular styles come in small size? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vcc1

Exclusive edition for Chinese new year


----------



## emma.psh

I think it's from 2016. I got it the exact one 3 years back some time in August. 

Hope this helps! 



chopchep said:


> So today I went to Sak and the SA showed me this beautiful Diorama in Blue ( navy maybe?)with silver hardware in size small. Is this color really rare? She told me she only had one from the previous season and couldn't really tell me more info so I need your help.
> Do you know what season they came out with this color?
> Is this seasonal?
> Does it come in medium size?


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

ChanelMini said:


> Hi ,
> Does anybody know how the prices are internationally? I am from Europe but considiring to buy a Dior diorama Clutch on vacation to Dubai . But is the price the same there does anybody know ?
> 
> Thanx !


Hi.. I saved almost 1000aed (dirhams) when I got my diorama clutch from Amsterdam instead of buying it from Dubai. Definitely Dior is cheaper in Europe as compared to Dubai. Hope that helps


----------



## Kdelz

Saw this today


----------



## averagejoe

Kdelz said:


> Saw this today


Wow they have the new grained calfskin for the Diorama. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## noegirl

averagejoe said:


> Wow they have the new grained calfskin for the Diorama. Thanks for sharing!


I also saw this leather yesterday and I don't love it... feels like Hermes epsom to me...


----------



## Mina77

Kdelz said:


> Saw this today


Is this the “lavender” color AngelYuki got in MLD? My SA called this “violet” so I’m confused. It looks like pink to me in the pics. Is this purple in anyway? I’m thinking about diorama in this color but I recently bought alma bb epi in Rose Ballerine color so I’m afraid it’s too similar? So I’m also looking at another color that’s more like brick/brownish/tan beige. Any feedback from those who saw this in person is much appreciated since I don’t have dior store in my state. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tonimichelle

noegirl said:


> I also saw this leather yesterday and I don't love it... feels like Hermes epsom to me...


It looks rather like Epsom too. Not a fan if it’s a stamped grain, just too artificial feeling to me even if it is hard wearing. I love my grained calfskin Diorama as it’s really soft to the touch, yet still (so far anyway) quite structured. I hope this is in addition to rather than a replacement!


----------



## noegirl

Tonimichelle said:


> It looks rather like Epsom too. Not a fan if it’s a stamped grain, just too artificial feeling to me even if it is hard wearing. I love my grained calfskin Diorama as it’s really soft to the touch, yet still (so far anyway) quite structured. I hope this is in addition to rather than a replacement!


Agree 100 percent. This was not soft, very rigid and felt stamped. I’m hoping it’s not a replacement as well!


----------



## averagejoe

Tonimichelle said:


> It looks rather like Epsom too. Not a fan if it’s a stamped grain, just too artificial feeling to me even if it is hard wearing. I love my grained calfskin Diorama as it’s really soft to the touch, yet still (so far anyway) quite structured. I hope this is in addition to rather than a replacement!





noegirl said:


> I also saw this leather yesterday and I don't love it... feels like Hermes epsom to me...


I actually like this leather which resembles Hermes Epsom. It doesn't feel as nice as grained leathers like Fendi's Selleria or Dior's supple grained calfskin, but it is much nicer than Prada's Saffiano leather in my opinion. And being able to last for a long time is important for me, especially if it is a piece that I want to use often.


----------



## Mina77

averagejoe said:


> I actually like this leather which resembles Hermes Epsom. It doesn't feel as nice as grained leathers like Fendi's Selleria or Dior's supple grained calfskin, but it is much nicer than Prada's Saffiano leather in my opinion. And being able to last for a long time is important for me, especially if it is a piece that I want to use often.


Do you know how this leather compares to the older diorama grained calf skin leathers prior to 2017 (before the last supple grain leather was introduced)? I really like the current seasonal colors and close to ordering it (without being able to try it since no dior store in my state). But I’m not sure if the current leather is even more rigid than the pre-2017 version..


----------



## averagejoe

Mina77 said:


> Do you know how this leather compares to the older diorama grained calf skin leathers prior to 2017 (before the last supple grain leather was introduced)? I really like the current seasonal colors and close to ordering it (without being able to try it since no dior store in my state). But I’m not sure if the current leather is even more rigid than the pre-2017 version..


This leather is sturdier than the old grained calfskin. It feels thicker. I have this grained calfskin in the Saddle cardholder and it is very impressive. It feels like the Epsom leather of my Hermes belts.


----------



## Mina77

averagejoe said:


> This leather is sturdier than the old grained calfskin. It feels thicker. I have this grained calfskin in the Saddle cardholder and it is very impressive. It feels like the Epsom leather of my Hermes belts.



That’s so good to know. Thank you so much for sharing averagejoe!


----------



## odanana

Mina77 said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone see this lambskin diorama in the US? I’ve seen these in Buyma sites, it’s lambskin and comes in blue, pink, black and amaranth color it seems. I wonder if these are only sold in Europe? Also, does anyone know if these particular styles come in small size? Thanks so much in advance!



I just got mine today! I bought it in Amsterdam, but the SA actually ordered it in from London. London had a few. You can actually check on the local website if they’re available in your store. For example, I searched Dior Netherlands, went on the website and on the item it only had like a “locate nearest store” button. But when I went on the UK website, underneath the item it mentioned “limited” which meant they had it but in limited numbers. If they have many it would be written as “available”. Good luck searching! Sorry for the late response!


----------



## odanana

Venessa84 said:


> You'll have to let us know what you decide.


I FINALLY got it today! My SA kept it for me until I got back from my holidays.


----------



## odanana

Mina77 said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone see this lambskin diorama in the US? I’ve seen these in Buyma sites, it’s lambskin and comes in blue, pink, black and amaranth color it seems. I wonder if these are only sold in Europe? Also, does anyone know if these particular styles come in small size? Thanks so much in advance!



I forgot to mention that it is in small! Where do you live btw? Which stores are the nearest to you? I can help you search for it just in case you get confused with all the searching.. but a good SA should be able to locate it for you and help you order it!


----------



## Greentea

Its beautiful. I


----------



## Mina77

odanana said:


> I forgot to mention that it is in small! Where do you live btw? Which stores are the nearest to you? I can help you search for it just in case you get confused with all the searching.. but a good SA should be able to locate it for you and help you order it!


Congratulations! She is beautiful! I live in the United States and my SA told me that these are not available in the US unfortunately.. and the Dior website doesn’t deliver internationally due to customs etc. but Thanks so much for sharing! I enjoy your pics!


----------



## Venessa84

odanana said:


> I FINALLY got it today! My SA kept it for me until I got back from my holidays.



You made the perfect choice! It’s gorgeous.


----------



## odanana

Mina77 said:


> Congratulations! She is beautiful! I live in the United States and my SA told me that these are not available in the US unfortunately.. and the Dior website doesn’t deliver internationally due to customs etc. but Thanks so much for sharing! I enjoy your pics!


If there’s a way to get it are you still interested in buying it? Because it were up to me I would never give up the search hehe. I can ask my SA if you can buy it from this store and have him ship it to you if he can (probably with some shipping costs)


----------



## 3ssential

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering for those who have a Cannage pattern Diorama bag in patent leather or calf skin leather can share their experience in the wear and tare, and any anticipated quality issues? I'm planning to purchase a neutral colour cannage pattern diorama bag and it'll be my first designer bag purchase. I plan on using the bag as an casual going out purse on weekends. Would any of you mind sharing your experience, wear, quality, and longevity of the bag? Any concerns i should keep my eye for (e.g. easy to have water stains etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## Venessa84

Took a little while for my SA to find this old medium Diorama for me. Loving this color which looks almost coppery to me.


----------



## Havanese 28

Venessa84 said:


> Took a little while for my SA to find this old medium Diorama for me. Loving this color which looks almost coppery to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485093


It is gorgeous!


----------



## Bags&Baubles

3ssential said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering for those who have a Cannage pattern Diorama bag in patent leather or calf skin leather can share their experience in the wear and tare, and any anticipated quality issues? I'm planning to purchase a neutral colour cannage pattern diorama bag and it'll be my first designer bag purchase. I plan on using the bag as an casual going out purse on weekends. Would any of you mind sharing your experience, wear, quality, and longevity of the bag? Any concerns i should keep my eye for (e.g. easy to have water stains etc.)
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a patent Cannage medium Diorama in the metallic blue-silver in London in May... only a few months of use, but I took it with me to Hawaii for 2 weeks in June along with my black Chanel Boy, and to my surprise, reached for the Dior more often than the Chanel. The patent Cannage is very stiff, which makes it wear well and it’s pretty water repellent—I didn’t have any problems when we were caught in light showers walking to dinner. The downside to the stiffness and structure is that you cannot overstuff this bag—it fits what it fits and that’s it, for me I can fit an Hermes cardholder, Keys, iPhone X, small makeup pouch shaped like a pencil case, and sunglasses without case. I absolutely love this bag and highly recommend it in the patent Cannage, I think it will wear extremely well and is very durable. Like the Boy, you can wear it crossbody or double the chain to wear as a shoulder bag.


----------



## beyondbeing

Presenting my happy find from Hawaii - Diorama in medium size, calfskin leather, in fard color. 
I posted earlier about my original plan on getting a LD in large size.  Upon seeing the bag in person, my heart didn’t sing... 
I went to another location in Hawaii and asked about the Diorama in medium size.  The SA pulled this one out from their back store.  I knew it is meant to be!  
I am relatively new to DIOR, and this is my 2nd bag.  Both are in fard color, which I totally adore as its pretty neutral and feminine at the same time. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

beyondbeing said:


> View attachment 4506224
> View attachment 4506225
> View attachment 4506226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my happy find from Hawaii - Diorama in medium size, calfskin leather, in fard color.
> I posted earlier about my original plan on getting a LD in large size.  Upon seeing the bag in person, my heart didn’t sing...
> I went to another location in Hawaii and asked about the Diorama in medium size.  The SA pulled this one out from their back store.  I knew it is meant to be!
> I am relatively new to DIOR, and this is my 2nd bag.  Both are in fard color, which I totally adore as its pretty neutral and feminine at the same time. Thanks for letting me share


Congratulations! You got one of the newer ones with the rigid grained calfskin which I really like! It is quite hard-wearing.


----------



## thebagqueen

3ssential said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering for those who have a Cannage pattern Diorama bag in patent leather or calf skin leather can share their experience in the wear and tare, and any anticipated quality issues? I'm planning to purchase a neutral colour cannage pattern diorama bag and it'll be my first designer bag purchase. I plan on using the bag as an casual going out purse on weekends. Would any of you mind sharing your experience, wear, quality, and longevity of the bag? Any concerns i should keep my eye for (e.g. easy to have water stains etc.)
> 
> Thanks!



I have a light blue calfskin Diorama, and it seems very durable but I don’t wear it as much because the leather seems more delicate and I’m scared of color transfer. I also have both a metallic rose gold microcannage WOC and a metallic graphite microcannage diorama and they hold up wonderfully. Very stiff like others have said, but seem like they are indestructible. Both also are versatile in that they can dress up a casual outfit and also look nice for a fancier occasion


----------



## beyondbeing

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! You got one of the newer ones with the rigid grained calfskin which I really like! It is quite hard-wearing.


Thanks for the info (I am a newbie to DIOR so I didn’t know my diorama is in rigid grained calfskin). I have been carrying her non stop these past few days.  I am so happy with the durability and beauty of this leather / color / craftsmanship.


----------



## beyondbeing

My diorama and I are in Hawaii, enjoying some nice weather, trees and greens 



beyondbeing said:


> Thanks for the info (I am a newbie to DIOR so I didn’t know my diorama is in rigid grained calfskin). I have been carrying her non stop these past few days.  I am so happy with the durability and beauty of this leather / color / craftsmanship.


----------



## Bags&Baubles

stephlny78 said:


> New, medium matte black calf leather! It’s first outing in London



How is your ultra matte holding up? I’m considering the latte color, but worried about the leather durability. I just got the saddle bag in ultra matte latte but am thinking of exchanging for the small Diorama.


----------



## lalapalozza0502

beyondbeing said:


> View attachment 4508758
> 
> My diorama and I are in Hawaii, enjoying some nice weather, trees and greens


this is gorgeous!!!! could you tell me what color this is? similar to powder pink from s/s 2017?


----------



## beyondbeing

lalapalozza0502 said:


> this is gorgeous!!!! could you tell me what color this is? similar to powder pink from s/s 2017?


Thank you!  The color is called fard.  The actual color is a bit darker.  See attached photo for reference.


----------



## chopchep

Does Diorama come in Denim blue?
Has anyone seen it in person? 
I want a indigo navy diorama but when my SA sent me the picture, it's a little too dark to my liking. I originally wanted the grey color more but it's no longer available. It looks like i dont have too many options.


----------



## Kristy0316

chopchep said:


> Does Diorama come in Denim blue?
> Has anyone seen it in person?
> I want a indigo navy diorama but when my SA sent me the picture, it's a little too dark to my liking. I originally wanted the grey color more but it's no longer available. It looks like i dont have too many options.



Wait for the color you love. Dior always have similar color tone coming back.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Does anyone know how to straighten the shoulder strap? I just purchased this one and they had it folded inside. Also, has anyone seen this color? I was looking for the silver one in small and they had this. It’s not the all silver version I had seen before...


----------



## Tonimichelle

stephlny78 said:


> Does anyone know how to straighten the shoulder strap? I just purchased this one and they had it folded inside. Also, has anyone seen this color? I was looking for the silver one in small and they had this. It’s not the all silver version I had seen before...


I think most of them are probably stored like that. Mine was. Although mine isn’t patent, I would think that once you start using the bag with things in it the weight will straighten the strap so it won’t be noticeable when being worn.


----------



## LVoe4DB

stephlny78 said:


> Does anyone know how to straighten the shoulder strap? I just purchased this one and they had it folded inside. Also, has anyone seen this color? I was looking for the silver one in small and they had this. It’s not the all silver version I had seen before...



It's a gorgeous bag ♡ You can wear it with gold and silver jewellery so it's even more versatile than a purely silver one!

You could try to store your bag hanging from up for a while so its weight might straighten the strap, too.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

it's almost a blue silver in some light. I'm not a blue bag person, but I like it! I haven't seen this color/size on their website.


----------



## ggroshell

Has anyone heard about the Diorama being discontinued? Could just be rumor mill or misinformation but I sure hope this is inaccurate!


----------



## averagejoe

ggroshell said:


> Has anyone heard about the Diorama being discontinued? Could just be rumor mill or misinformation but I sure hope this is inaccurate!


This is just misinformation. The Diorama is one of Dior's top sellers. They just released the ultra-matte versions, too.


----------



## ggroshell

averagejoe said:


> This is just misinformation. The Diorama is one of Dior's top sellers. They just released the ultra-matte versions, too.


Good to know! I was getting worried because I've been saving up for one. It's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Tonimichelle

That’s a relief, I wanted a Diorever and they went and discontinued it! Love the Diorama! I’d still like the smallest Diorever too though.


----------



## DoggieBags

I asked my SA and she said no. Diorama is still one of their most popular styles. However, the popularity of the Montaigne apparently surprised them. The first release of Montaignes sold out immediately.  So they’re expanding the Montaigne line up and are going to start rolling out Montaigne exotics soon. If the Montaigne starts to outsell the Diorama in the future, I could see Dior discontinuing the Diorama at that point. But they’re nowhere near that point yet.


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

I would like to purchase a Diorama, specifically in this colour:




Obviously, this is a prior season colour so if I want it, I'll have to get it preloved. But are there any colours like this bag in the current season that do have that metallic finish? I've checked on the Dior website, and I can't find any!


----------



## DoggieBags

SparklehorsetteMadeleine said:


> I would like to purchase a Diorama, specifically in this colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, this is a prior season colour so if I want it, I'll have to get it preloved. But are there any colours like this bag in the current season that do have that metallic finish? I've checked on the Dior website, and I can't find any!


https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-M0422OSKN_M98K_TU-diorama-calfskin-bag
Found these 2 on the US web site


----------



## DearHaayet

averagejoe said:


> This is just misinformation. The Diorama is one of Dior's top sellers. They just released the ultra-matte versions, too.


Thank you!! Not sure I had experienced so many different emotions in less than a minute.


----------



## LavenderIce

SparklehorsetteMadeleine said:


> I would like to purchase a Diorama, specifically in this colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, this is a prior season colour so if I want it, I'll have to get it preloved. But are there any colours like this bag in the current season that do have that metallic finish? I've checked on the Dior website, and I can't find any!


I see quite a few different metallic colours whenever I go to the boutique.


----------



## EmilyM111

I’m new to Dior but was eyeing Diorama for a while to replace Chanel Boy


----------



## averagejoe

nikka007 said:


> I’m new to Dior but was eyeing Diorama for a while to replace Chanel Boy


I love this combination of metallic leather with aged gold hardware. Congratulations!


----------



## EmilyM111

averagejoe said:


> I love this combination of metallic leather with aged gold hardware. Congratulations!


Thank you. This combo blew my mind and I was like “WANT NOW” 
Already see the advantages compared to the Boy (which will be sold): it’s lighter, the chain is super long and I can wear it cross body without looking weird (6ft tall), doesn’t slide off my shoulder, super roomy (on way back home so packed quite a lot inside), I don’t stress about about scratching and finally quiet but looking luxurious (as stated by my mother who’s not familiar with Dior)


----------



## averagejoe

nikka007 said:


> Thank you. This combo blew my mind and I was like “WANT NOW”
> Already see the advantages compared to the Boy (which will be sold): it’s lighter, the chain is super long and I can wear it cross body without looking weird (6ft tall), doesn’t slide off my shoulder, super roomy (on way back home so packed quite a lot inside), I don’t stress about about scratching and finally quiet but looking luxurious (as stated by my mother who’s not familiar with Dior)


I agree. The Diorama has a lot of features that are better than the Boy. The lock is easier to open (no pinching of buttons too close to the flap like on the Boy), the lining is suede (not fabric), and the sliding chain attachment won't cause the flap to crease in the middle if there is too much weight in the bag.


----------



## Lanymara

Hi

I am considering buying a Diorama Croisière as WOC, but am unsure which colour.

What do you think I get the most use out of, Rose Poudre or Metallic gunmetal?

Mind you, it‘s for my own civil wedding, but I want to be able to use the bag for other joyous occasions and for going out for lunch, dinner or so as it will be connected to many happy and special memories ❤️


----------



## LavenderIce

Lanymara said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering buying a Diorama Croisière as WOC, but am unsure which colour.
> 
> What do you think I get the most use out of, Rose Poudre or Metallic gunmetal?
> 
> Mind you, it‘s for my own civil wedding, but I want to be able to use the bag for other joyous occasions and for going out for lunch, dinner or so as it will be connected to many happy and special memories ❤️



Congrats on your wedding!  Without knowing what colour you'll be wearing or what colours you normally wear, I prefer the rose poudre. However, it seems more of a spring/summer colour.  I have the black matte version so, I might be drawn to it because it is on the opposite end of the spectrum.  The metallic gunmetal is more fall/winter and night time colour for me.  However, they are both beautiful.  Will you be seeing these in person?  That should help you decide what will be more useful to you.


----------



## Lanymara

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your wedding!  Without knowing what colour you'll be wearing or what colours you normally wear, I prefer the rose poudre. However, it seems more of a spring/summer colour.  I have the black matte version so, I might be drawn to it because it is on the opposite end of the spectrum.  The metallic gunmetal is more fall/winter and night time colour for me.  However, they are both beautiful.  Will you be seeing these in person?  That should help you decide what will be more useful to you.



I will see both in person. On my wedding I‘ll be wearing white, usually I wear a lot of blue, grey and white colors.


----------



## averagejoe

Lanymara said:


> I will see both in person. On my wedding I‘ll be wearing white, usually I wear a lot of blue, grey and white colors.


I suggest the Rose Poudre based on your colours and the fact that this will be used for your wedding. Congratulations on your nuptial!


----------



## chic_lady

Hi, would anyone know the current prices  of the medium calfskin Diorama and the Diorama clutch (the one that comes with a chain) in Hong Kong? Thanks in advance!


----------



## noegirl

I just heard that the diorama is being phased out. I just picked up the matte black


----------



## averagejoe

noegirl said:


> I just heard that the diorama is being phased out. I just picked up the matte black


May I ask who you heard this from? It may be just a rumour.


----------



## noegirl

averagejoe said:


> May I ask who you heard this from? It may be just a rumour.




I should have said learned. My SA and the store manager mentioned it being phased out and montaigne campaign being really strong and lasting.


----------



## averagejoe

noegirl said:


> I should have said learned. My SA and the store manager mentioned it being phased out and montaigne campaign being really strong and lasting.


Thanks! That makes sense given the new 30 Montaigne that looks like the Diorama style with the sliding chain and swivel lock.


----------



## noegirl

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! That makes sense given the new 30 Montaigne that looks like the Diorama style with the sliding chain and swivel lock.




Exactly. It's essentially the same bag just has the large CD ... I actually love the montaigne and will be getting the spring launch in a new color.


----------



## chopchep

noegirl said:


> I just heard that the diorama is being phased out. I just picked up the matte black


That would be a huge mistake if they really do .... Diorama has been so successful and the better version of Chanel Le boy.


----------



## averagejoe

chopchep said:


> That would be a huge mistake if they really do .... Diorama has been so successful and the better version of Chanel Le boy.


I will definitely miss those beautifull Cannage studded Diorama bags, but the new 30 Montaigne bags that may replace the Diorama look really good. Looks like their strap attachment can be flattened when the bag turns to a clutch. The bag doesn't resemble the Boy Chanel anymore.


----------



## chopchep

averagejoe said:


> I will definitely miss those beautifull Cannage studded Diorama bags, but the new 30 Montaigne bags that may replace the Diorama look really good. Looks like their strap attachment can be flattened when the bag turns to a clutch. The bag doesn't resemble the Boy Chanel anymore.


Thank you! These are certainly beautiful. Well, if the Diorama ended up at the Dior Outlet, I would be able to buy a few at discount then, more bang for the buck ( just not the perfect grey Diorama I am hoping it'll come out).


----------



## thebagqueen

noegirl said:


> I should have said learned. My SA and the store manager mentioned it being phased out and montaigne campaign being really strong and lasting.



I’m so sad to hear this. The Diorama is what got me hooked on Dior. The 30 Mont is nice, but I love the beautiful design of the Diorama


----------



## VandaOrchid

I will really be sad if they discontinue Diorama, it is really one of my favorite styles of all time. Hoping my current Dioramas won't look outdated fairly soon.

In the meantime, I am loving this satin Diorama clutch. Has anyone seen this in any other colors in the boutiques? Especially love the crystal clasp.


----------



## Kristy0316

Sad reading this news as well. Diorama is my first Dior bag.


----------



## VandaOrchid

I went by my local boutique today and they indeed have the satin WOC in black as well as the cerulean blue I posted above. I love it!! Seems like I can use as a clutch as well as shoulder evening bag. Should I still get it even though Diorama is being discontinued?


----------



## sally__1234

karly9 said:


> I went by my local boutique today and they indeed have the satin WOC in black as well as the cerulean blue I posted above. I love it!! Seems like I can use as a clutch as well as shoulder evening bag. Should I still get it even though Diorama is being discontinued?


I have it in the black satin! I love it! So great for weddings and formal events. Even though it’s being discontinued it’s such a classic. Either way, get what you love!


----------



## laurasaprincess

It was confirmed to me last night by the sales associates at a Dior boutique in Toronto that the diorama is being phased out. Crazy!! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## LavenderIce

Me too.  My SA in Vegas mentioned it earlier this week as well.


----------



## chopchep

I still can't believe this ....  Does anyone kinda have an idea about the timeline for discontinuing a bag at Dior? Now that they have announced the intention to phase out the bag, so I assume they have stopped producing Diorama completely. When will they withdraw all the unsold Dioramas from the Boutiques?


----------



## redhandbag3

I can also confirm my SA in Dubai told me the Diorama is being discontinued. The boutique had already stopped receiving dioramas but they will continue selling them until there are none left. It's such a shame, it's my favorite bag from Dior. If you were thinking of buying a diorama and you really want it, I suggest getting it by the end of this year, the sooner the better.


----------



## thebagqueen

karly9 said:


> I went by my local boutique today and they indeed have the satin WOC in black as well as the cerulean blue I posted above. I love it!! Seems like I can use as a clutch as well as shoulder evening bag. Should I still get it even though Diorama is being discontinued?



I want as many dioramas as I can get my hands on before they are discontinued! But I just love the bag, and don’t care if it’s trendy, or resale value or anything like that.

What do you think of the satin? I love that crystal clasp but am afraid or snags or dirt showing on it


----------



## LavenderIce

Satin accessories are so pretty to look at, but too delicate for my grubby self.  lol I cannot deal with the maintenance, even if they can be sprayed with a protectant.  My hands are sweating just thinking about it.


----------



## VandaOrchid

sally__1234 said:


> I have it in the black satin! I love it! So great for weddings and formal events. Even though it’s being discontinued it’s such a classic. Either way, get what you love!



Picked it up earlier this week! I love it and have already carried it for an event!



thebagqueen said:


> I want as many dioramas as I can get my hands on before they are discontinued! But I just love the bag, and don’t care if it’s trendy, or resale value or anything like that.
> 
> What do you think of the satin? I love that crystal clasp but am afraid or snags or dirt showing on it



Ah, yes, so afraid of snags on the satin. Held up well the other night for its first outing, will have to see. Not so worried about dirt for the black, but I sure would be for the blue satin - gorgeous color though. 



LavenderIce said:


> Satin accessories are so pretty to look at, but too delicate for my grubby self.  lol I cannot deal with the maintenance, even if they can be sprayed with a protectant.  My hands are sweating just thinking about it.



Is there even a way or spray to protect the satin? I'm a little scared of damage but at the same time I don't really baby any of my bags. Life is short and I love getting use and enjoyment out of my items! Luckily I have a number of black evening/night out bags, so rotation should limit wear


----------



## chachelchanel

Hi everyone, 
Does anyone know how much this Diorama cost? Trying to buy it pre-loved from a seller in Europe and I want to get a rough idea of how much the RRP was. I'm based in Australia, and I think from memory it was $8000+ AUD because of the embroidery. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chopchep

Damage has been done. I just received my Iron grey Diorama today. It is so gorgeous. It is even more beautiful than the last time I saw this color in store. I guess bad lighting... The date stamp of this bag is in 2017 time frame so I am glad I found this grey. It still has some pink...esh undertone, not the true grey I want but well, gotta suck it up. She is still beautiful in every single way. I've talked to a few SA and they told me their store sold out Diorama completely so .... yeah ....


----------



## solitudelove

I also heard recently that the Diorama is being discontinued! I was so shocked and in disbelief! After seeing the comments above, i can't believe it's true! It's such sad news...I'll definitely need to buy one soon!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Maria Grazia Churi has introduced 30 montaigne  bag to replace Diorama .. diorama is sooo elegant .. shame she wants it out


----------



## Chrysje

I was really freaked out by the news on here that the Diorama is probably phased out.  So I called on monday to London and Amsterdam to locate a grey bag before a Diorama is gone. At both stores they didn't know anything about the Diorama bag being phased out and told me not to worry about anything. So now I'm really confused . I don't know how to find out what's true now. But if it is indeed being phased out, I need to stock up before it's too late


----------



## BabyIntan

My first Diorama


----------



## chopchep

Chrysje said:


> I was really freaked out by the news on here that the Diorama is probably phased out.  So I called on monday to London and Amsterdam to locate a grey bag before a Diorama is gone. At both stores they didn't know anything about the Diorama bag being phased out and told me not to worry about anything. So now I'm really confused . I don't know how to find out what's true now. But if it is indeed being phased out, I need to stock up before it's too late


Maybe call Dior Customer Service? 3 different Dior SAs from 3 different stores, different states told me the same thing about phasing out Diorama. I'll be really pissed if Dior is just playing game with us about this ....


----------



## averagejoe

BabyIntan said:


> My first Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590928


WOW! I love the bag, and that holiday packaging!


----------



## Laurie C

solitudelove said:


> I also heard recently that the Diorama is being discontinued! I was so shocked and in disbelief! After seeing the comments above, i can't believe it's true! It's such sad news...I'll definitely need to buy one soon!


Its true spoke with Rep in France. They are not "Discontinuing it" PER SE BUT they are haunting production for now and focusing on other styles - LIKE Saddle Bag


----------



## solitudelove

BabyIntan said:


> My first Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590928


OMG I LOVE your bag!! And the box it came in!!!! Is it specifically for the metallic gold or is it like a Christmas thing?


----------



## solitudelove

Laurie C said:


> Its true spoke with Rep in France. They are not "Discontinuing it" PER SE BUT they are haunting production for now and focusing on other styles - LIKE Saddle Bag


Thanks for the info! I have also confirmed with different SAs and they all said pretty much the same-discontinuing the style or making different versions of the style....either way, I am so sad about this. I am not really a fan of the newer styles and designs.


----------



## Laurie C

solitudelove said:


> Thanks for the info! I have also confirmed with different SAs and they all said pretty much the same-discontinuing the style or making different versions of the style....either way, I am so sad about this. I am not really a fan of the newer styles and designs.


I didn’t think I was but then I saw the 30 Montaigne and LOVED IT they are coming out with new styles of this bag for ss2020. Very nice and shear. They have won my over from Chanel (at least for the time being)


----------



## solitudelove

Laurie C said:


> I didn’t think I was but then I saw the 30 Montaigne and LOVED IT they are coming out with new styles of this bag for ss2020. Very nice and shear. They have won my over from Chanel (at least for the time being)


I'll keep an eye out for newer styles. I am also taken with the Lady Dior. 
I also prefer Dior over Chanel!


----------



## BabyIntan

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I love the bag, and that holiday packaging!



This is my first purchase with Dior and I am totally in love with Diorama . Sadly, my SA (bought in Dubai) did mentioned that Diorama will be discontinued next year..


----------



## BabyIntan

solitudelove said:


> OMG I LOVE your bag!! And the box it came in!!!! Is it specifically for the metallic gold or is it like a Christmas thing?



TQ! 

I didn't ask about it because this bag was my first purchase from Dior and I'm really clueless about what the normal packaging should be.. hii hii  After I watched a video on YouTube, then only I realized that normally it was white packaging with Dior Maybe you're right, Christmas is coming soon and this beautiful packaging is for the festive season


----------



## ggroshell

If anyone has the small size Diorama, could you please note what can fit with photos possibly? It would be a great help! Trying to decide between the medium and small size. I have a LV zippy coin purse for a wallet. Thank you!


----------



## thebagqueen

BabyIntan said:


> My first Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590928



Love the bag and the holiday packaging! I want to buy something just to get the box!


----------



## solitudelove

BabyIntan said:


> TQ!
> 
> I didn't ask about it because this bag was my first purchase from Dior and I'm really clueless about what the normal packaging should be.. hii hii  After I watched a video on YouTube, then only I realized that normally it was white packaging with Dior Maybe you're right, Christmas is coming soon and this beautiful packaging is for the festive season


Haha, what a great first experience with Dior. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## DoggieBags

solitudelove said:


> OMG I LOVE your bag!! And the box it came in!!!! Is it specifically for the metallic gold or is it like a Christmas thing?


This box is specifically for the holiday season.


----------



## Laurie C

thebagqueen said:


> Love the bag and the holiday packaging! I want to buy something just to get the box!


Absolutely stunning! What a great HOLIDAY BAG! Congrats- love the packaging. Cant wait until mine comes now!


----------



## solitudelove

DoggieBags said:


> This box is specifically for the holiday season.


Thanks for the intel!!


----------



## chopchep

Can this loop (red arrow) come loose and slide off on the strap easily the first use? I took her out for the first time and just noticed it. I was really careful. The blue arrow strap loop is really tight ... i cant even move it at all.


----------



## DoggieBags

chopchep said:


> Can this loop (red arrow) come loose and slide off on the strap easily the first use? I took her out for the first time and just noticed it. I was really careful. The blue arrow strap loop is really tight ... i cant even move it at all.


It should not be that loose especially after only one use. If you have time, I suggest bringing it back to your SA and asking if it can be tightened.


----------



## joahanna

Hello at all,
I am considering buying a black Diorama clutch with golden hardware but can‘t really decide on what leather I should go for. The lambskin looks so gorgeous, but I am not sure how it will wear over time (water stains, colour fade, scratches?). Calfskin may be a lot more sturdy, but when I look at the lambskin one, my heart really sings...

Also, some preloved ones I looked at had some pretty bad wear and tear on the upper sides of the bag, where the chain would rub against (see pictures attached). Will this happen to any Diorama clutch, in any type of leather? Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## chopchep

DoggieBags said:


> It should not be that loose especially after only one use. If you have time, I suggest bringing it back to your SA and asking if it can be tightened.


Thank you. My SA told me to bring it to store and they'll fix it at no charge, up to 4 weeks for repair. The idea of having to send off new bag for repair is so ..... annoying.
The store is like 7 hrs away from me so I'll think about it.


----------



## averagejoe

joahanna said:


> Hello at all,
> I am considering buying a black Diorama clutch with golden hardware but can‘t really decide on what leather I should go for. The lambskin looks so gorgeous, but I am not sure how it will wear over time (water stains, colour fade, scratches?). Calfskin may be a lot more sturdy, but when I look at the lambskin one, my heart really sings...
> 
> Also, some preloved ones I looked at had some pretty bad wear and tear on the upper sides of the bag, where the chain would rub against (see pictures attached). Will this happen to any Diorama clutch, in any type of leather? Has anyone experienced this?
> View attachment 4600478
> 
> View attachment 4600479


Bags where the chain strap is attached so that the chain/clasp can press into the flap will have this problem. I suggest getting an actual Diorama bag with the sliding chain to avoid this problem. The price for the regular Diorama is higher, but it will also fit more and has a nice thick chain.


----------



## Hstrpics

Omg I just came from a Dior boutique in Canada and there was no Diorama on display so I asked an associate and she said they're "phasing them out" and none were in store. Average Joe (I've followed your Dior contributions but never participated because I have only a chain wallet) is Canada out of them? I've loved the Woc/pouch forever and thought it would be a classic of Dior but of course when I hear it's going to be discontinued I want one more than ever. Anyone see any in store?


----------



## averagejoe

Hstrpics said:


> Omg I just came from a Dior boutique in Canada and there was no Diorama on display so I asked an associate and she said they're "phasing them out" and none were in store. Average Joe (I've followed your Dior contributions but never participated because I have only a chain wallet) is Canada out of them? I've loved the Woc/pouch forever and thought it would be a classic of Dior but of course when I hear it's going to be discontinued I want one more than ever. Anyone see any in store?


I would try calling the different boutiques in Canada to see if they have one, or ask the sales associate to track one down for you (you may have to pay in full before the item is sent).


----------



## joahanna

averagejoe said:


> Bags where the chain strap is attached so that the chain/clasp can press into the flap will have this problem.



Ugh, I already thought the same. Don‘t know if I want to worry about that.
I constantly rotate my bags though, plus I don’t plan on using it daily, just on special occasions, date nights, etc.



averagejoe said:


> I suggest getting an actual Diorama bag with the sliding chain to avoid this problem. The price for the regular Diorama is higher, but it will also fit more and has a nice thick chain.



Great suggestion, but the actual Diorama bag is no option for me, I prefer the shape of the clutch since I am not a fan of a chain running along the outside top of the bag on smaller bags. I am looking for a really small and delicate bag anyway.

I will definitely have a look at the Diorama clutch at the boutique and then try on the Felicie in empreinte noir at LV, which is my second option. Although I think the Felicie fits less than the Diorama clutch. Oh boy.


----------



## chopchep

joahanna said:


> Ugh, I already thought the same. Don‘t know if I want to worry about that.
> I constantly rotate my bags though, plus I don’t plan on using it daily, just on special occasions, date nights, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Great suggestion, but the actual Diorama bag is no option for me, I prefer the shape of the clutch since I am not a fan of a chain running along the outside top of the bag on smaller bags. I am looking for a really small and delicate bag anyway.
> 
> I will definitely have a look at the Diorama clutch at the boutique and then try on the Felicie in empreinte noir at LV, which is my second option. Although I think the Felicie fits less than the Diorama clutch. Oh boy.


I would say going with the Diorama WOC. IMO, Felicie is very ordinary looking while Diorama is really pretty and unique. Any bag or clutch will show some sign of wear if we don't take care of it. If you are going to rotate your bags, then you have nothing to worry about. I have my woc for about 8 months now, use it here and there for about 7 or 8 times, still look brand new like the day I got her.
Another reason to get it now is that the Xmas packaging is TDF and also they are discontinuing Diorama, a lot of store have already sold out the Diorama of all size.
Good luck!


----------



## tutu2008

There’s a diorama bag I potentially will purchase from the boutique, but I am unable to view the date code. I can feel it, but the leather is too tight for me to open the zipper pocket any further and I can not pull it out. Make sense? How do you feel about not accessing the date code??

It is a size small, and lizard leather skin if that helps.


----------



## mia_ria

Can someone help me verify the cost of a diorama with gold studs WoC? I called up two different DIOR stores in the US. One quoted me $2050 for Navy with gold studs, and another store quoted me $1250 for a Beige with gold studs.
When I was in Paris 8 months ago, the cost was aroun 1300 euros for the navy with gold studs.
What am I missing??


----------



## chopchep

mia_ria said:


> Can someone help me verify the cost of a diorama with gold studs WoC? I called up two different DIOR stores in the US. One quoted me $2050 for Navy with gold studs, and another store quoted me $1250 for a Beige with gold studs.
> When I was in Paris 8 months ago, the cost was aroun 1300 euros for the navy with gold studs.
> What am I missing??


No you dont miss anything. I believe they quote you 2 different types of diorama woc/clutch.
The wallet looking with stud might be 1250. Pic is without studs.
The clutch with stud might be 2050. Pic below is without studs. Only to show the difference between the 2.


----------



## tutu2008

tutu2008 said:


> There’s a diorama bag I potentially will purchase from the boutique, but I am unable to view the date code. I can feel it, but the leather is too tight for me to open the zipper pocket any further and I can not pull it out. Make sense? How do you feel about not accessing the date code??
> 
> It is a size small, and lizard leather skin if that helps.


I asked my SA about not being able to see the date code, and here’s her reply. I’m quite confused now...


----------



## joahanna

chopchep said:


> I would say going with the Diorama WOC. IMO, Felicie is very ordinary looking while Diorama is really pretty and unique. Any bag or clutch will show some sign of wear if we don't take care of it. If you are going to rotate your bags, then you have nothing to worry about. I have my woc for about 8 months now, use it here and there for about 7 or 8 times, still look brand new like the day I got her.
> Another reason to get it now is that the Xmas packaging is TDF and also they are discontinuing Diorama, a lot of store have already sold out the Diorama of all size.
> Good luck!



Thanks for your opinion! 

I just spoke to client services in France who made contact to my local boutique, to see if they could track a black lambskin one down for me, since I did not want to order online  because they would not deliver to the boutique. 

A lovely SA called me just before the boutique‘s closing time and told me she had already requested the clutch to be shipped to the boutique for me to have a look at it. She was so sweet and helpful. This is my first time shopping at Dior. I am really impressed with their customer service so far!


----------



## Tonimichelle

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4610589
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my SA about not being able to see the date code, and here’s her reply. I’m quite confused now...


My Diorama doesn’t have a date code, just a serial number on the tag inside the pocket. I think that’s normal.


----------



## mia_ria

chopchep said:


> No you dont miss anything. I believe they quote you 2 different types of diorama woc/clutch.
> The wallet looking with stud might be 1250. Pic is without studs.
> The clutch with stud might be 2050. Pic below is without studs. Only to show the difference between the 2.


I did confirm, and both are for the same bag style, just different colors - both for WoC, not the wallet. Can a color cause so much variation in price? I really like how navy looks but that's a significant price difference compared to beige!!


----------



## averagejoe

Tonimichelle said:


> My Diorama doesn’t have a date code, just a serial number on the tag inside the pocket. I think that’s normal.


The serial number _is_ the date code.


----------



## averagejoe

mia_ria said:


> I did confirm, and both are for the same bag style, just different colors - both for WoC, not the wallet. Can a color cause so much variation in price? I really like how navy looks but that's a significant price difference compared to beige!!


No they are usually the same price. Either there is a pricing error, or the SA is giving the wrong price for the style.


----------



## Pegylam

Hello,

I’m interested in getting the Diorama baby pouch (the one that’s 5.25” x 3.25” x 1.75”) and had a few questions and hope someone may be able to share this information.

1. Do you know the year that it was discontinued?
2. What was the retail price for metallic silver?
3. I see a preloved one in like new condition selling for $1,500. I was under the impression this is above the retail price so just wondering if anyone thinks it’s a fair price (because maybe it’s no longer available and it’s selling above retail, or I could be wrong on the retail price)?

TIA

Here’s a pic of the bag for reference


----------



## mia_ria

Pegylam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m interested in getting the Diorama baby pouch (the one that’s 5.25” x 3.25” x 1.75”) and had a few questions and hope someone may be able to share this information.
> 
> 1. Do you know the year that it was discontinued?
> 2. What was the retail price for metallic silver?
> 3. I see a preloved one in like new condition selling for $1,500. I was under the impression this is above the retail price so just wondering if anyone thinks it’s a fair price (because maybe it’s no longer available and it’s selling above retail, or I could be wrong on the retail price)?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag for reference


Some colors are still available online. Dior May discontinue the diorama line all together. As of now, some stores still have it and are selling it. I would suggest you call around different stores to enquirer availability if it is not available online.


----------



## joahanna

So guess what happened: I just picked up a Diorama wallet on chain! I will post some photos when I unpack it on Christmas, since it will be a gift.

It appears to have been on display at the boutique where my SA ordered it from, because on the inside, the magnetic closure has some scratching as well as some creasing of the suede lining where the flap folds over. But other than that, it has no imperfections. So I decided to take it, since there is just one Diorama clutch in this type of leather left at another boutique in my country - which most likely is also on display anyway.

The clutch is absolutely gorgeous and I am so excited! Customer service at Dior was also on point and the boutique was not crowded at all (while next door at LV, people stood in line outside the boutique right up to the corner of the street).


----------



## averagejoe

joahanna said:


> So guess what happened: I just picked up a Diorama wallet on chain! I will post some photos when I unpack it on Christmas, since it will be a gift.
> 
> It appears to have been on display at the boutique where my SA ordered it from, because on the inside, the magnetic closure has some scratching as well as some creasing of the suede lining where the flap folds over. But other than that, it has no imperfections. So I decided to take it, since there is just one Diorama clutch in this type of leather left at another boutique in my country - which most likely is also on display anyway.
> 
> The clutch is absolutely gorgeous and I am so excited! Customer service at Dior was also on point and the boutique was not crowded at all (while next door at LV, people stood in line outside the boutique right up to the corner of the street).
> 
> View attachment 4614608
> View attachment 4614611


Congratulations! Yes, Dior customer service is usually amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

joahanna said:


> So guess what happened: I just picked up a Diorama wallet on chain! I will post some photos when I unpack it on Christmas, since it will be a gift.
> 
> It appears to have been on display at the boutique where my SA ordered it from, because on the inside, the magnetic closure has some scratching as well as some creasing of the suede lining where the flap folds over. But other than that, it has no imperfections. So I decided to take it, since there is just one Diorama clutch in this type of leather left at another boutique in my country - which most likely is also on display anyway.
> 
> The clutch is absolutely gorgeous and I am so excited! Customer service at Dior was also on point and the boutique was not crowded at all (while next door at LV, people stood in line outside the boutique right up to the corner of the street).
> 
> View attachment 4614608
> View attachment 4614611



Congratulations!  I can't wait to see your new beauty.


----------



## Pegylam

mia_ria said:


> Some colors are still available online. Dior May discontinue the diorama line all together. As of now, some stores still have it and are selling it. I would suggest you call around different stores to enquirer availability if it is not available online.


Thank you for your reply


----------



## mishka99

Does anyone know if Dior will further produce Diorama in onyx color? (metallic grey) Or was it only a seasonal color?


----------



## chanelbee23

Hi, is it true that the diorama is being discontinued?


----------



## LavenderIce

chanelbee23 said:


> Hi, is it true that the diorama is being discontinued?


That is what several of us have been told by our SAs.


----------



## Kisa 3

Hello everyone! I'm pretty new here at the Dior corner, but I fell in love with the Diorama (got to love a good flap bag  ). I especially love the ones with that cracked leather effect in metalic or in regular leather. I hope you know the ones I mean. I found a few nice ones secondhand, but I'm worried about this leather. Do any of you have any information on how it holds up over time and how sensitiv it is? Can you take care of it somehow? Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Hstrpics

mishka99 said:


> Does anyone know if Dior will further produce Diorama in onyx color? (metallic grey) Or was it only a seasonal color?


That has been around for a while and I did still see it maybe 3 weeks ago in store. I rushed to order the champagne gold WOC and the SA said they would keep some colours of the WOC so try your boutique. I inquired at saks eatons toronto FYi


----------



## Hstrpics

Hstrpics said:


> Omg I just came from a Dior boutique in Canada and there was no Diorama on display so I asked an associate and she said they're "phasing them out" and none were in store. Average Joe (I've followed your Dior contributions but never participated because I have only a chain wallet) is Canada out of them? I've loved the Woc/pouch forever and thought it would be a classic of Dior but of course when I hear it's going to be discontinued I want one more than ever. Anyone see any in store?


I am finally able to post an update to my above post about Diorama clutch. I was able to order this beauty with a friendly SA at Saks Eatons in Toronto even though an SA at a different Dior boutique in the same city, same day said they do not have in store and will not make anymore Diorama line. Anyway, this is the Metallic Gold Microcannage clutch. Also attached is my tiny Dior collection that I love. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Hstrpics said:


> I am finally able to post an update to my above post about Diorama clutch. I was able to order this beauty with a friendly SA at Saks Eatons in Toronto even though an SA at a different Dior boutique in the same city, same day said they do not have in store and will not make anymore Diorama line. Anyway, this is the Metallic Gold Microcannage clutch. Also attached is my tiny Dior collection that I love. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626093
> View attachment 4626094


This clutch looks divine! Congratulations on getting your hands on one. You also have a lovely DiorAmour Lady Dior wallet.


----------



## Feyi

Hstrpics said:


> I am finally able to post an update to my above post about Diorama clutch. I was able to order this beauty with a friendly SA at Saks Eatons in Toronto even though an SA at a different Dior boutique in the same city, same day said they do not have in store and will not make anymore Diorama line. Anyway, this is the Metallic Gold Microcannage clutch. Also attached is my tiny Dior collection that I love. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626093
> View attachment 4626094


This is lovely. Could you please confirm how much you bought it?


----------



## Hstrpics

Feyi said:


> This is lovely. Could you please confirm how much you bought it?


It was $2250CAD + our 13% tax. So $2540CAD


----------



## Feyi

Hstrpics said:


> It was $2250CAD + our 13% tax. So $2540CAD


Thank you so much.


----------



## thebagqueen

Hstrpics said:


> I am finally able to post an update to my above post about Diorama clutch. I was able to order this beauty with a friendly SA at Saks Eatons in Toronto even though an SA at a different Dior boutique in the same city, same day said they do not have in store and will not make anymore Diorama line. Anyway, this is the Metallic Gold Microcannage clutch. Also attached is my tiny Dior collection that I love. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626093
> View attachment 4626094



Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Shangrialababy

LavenderIce said:


> That is what several of us have been told by our SAs.


I was told this today as well


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just saw this diorama small today. My SA also said the diorama will be discontinued. 

Is velet hard to care for?  It does come in black as well, but i have so many black bags already.

Not sure if I should get it because its velvet. I do love the color though.


----------



## DoggieBags

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Just saw this diorama small today. My SA also said the diorama will be discontinued.
> 
> Is velet hard to care for?  It does come in black as well, but i have so many black bags already.
> 
> Not sure if I should get it because its velvet. I do love the color though.


I saw both this color and the black version in the store. They are gorgeous but they do show every fingerprint/handprint every time u touch the bag and knowing myself I would be constantly trying to smooth it down lol. So I passed.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

That’s what i noticed too. I was brushing it the whole time. 

I’m not sure if it’s worth it since i will be constantly worrying about the bag. 

But it is a truly gorgeous piece. 



DoggieBags said:


> I saw both this color and the black version in the store. They are gorgeous but they do show every fingerprint/handprint every time u touch the bag and knowing myself I would be constantly trying to smooth it down lol. So I passed.


----------



## thebagqueen

Decided on one more Diorama before they are all gone. So sad that they are discontinuing, it's such a beautiful bag.

And this holiday design is everything! I would carry this box around if it had a handle!


----------



## Greentea

thebagqueen said:


> Decided on one more Diorama before they are all gone. So sad that they are discontinuing, it's such a beautiful bag.
> 
> And this holiday design is everything! I would carry this box around if it had a handle!
> 
> View attachment 4634352


Love it! I guess the 30 Montaigne is for sure taking its place, but I will always love the Diorama, too. Gorgeous


----------



## thebagqueen

Greentea said:


> Love it! I guess the 30 Montaigne is for sure taking its place, but I will always love the Diorama, too. Gorgeous



I'm not a fan of the 30 Montaigne. Maybe I'd have to see it in person, it's just nothing special IMO.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My sa did sent me this. Maybe this is a better pick compared to the velvet one?

My sa said this is in the color rose poudre. 

i believe it is in grained leather so it will be easier to maintain the velvet one.

any of you guys have this bag in rose poudre? Do you like the color?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Kristy0316

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Here are some pictures.


I would choose the rose poudre. The color is sweet. And I would choose leather than velvet.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Just saw this diorama small today. My SA also said the diorama will be discontinued.
> 
> Is velet hard to care for?  It does come in black as well, but i have so many black bags already.
> 
> Not sure if I should get it because its velvet. I do love the color though.





Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Here are some pictures.



You wear the velvet bag well and it is beautiful on you!  However, IMO, since it's not a carefree bag, I personally wouldn't get that much wear out of it.  The rose poudre is a good neutral, versatile and I love the gold hardware with it.  It is something that can get a lot of wear.  Between the two, I prefer the colour of the velvet, but if I were to go by what's more practical and for ease of use, it would be the rose poudre.


----------



## averagejoe

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My sa did sent me this. Maybe this is a better pick compared to the velvet one?
> 
> My sa said this is in the color rose poudre.
> 
> i believe it is in grained leather so it will be easier to maintain the velvet one.
> 
> any of you guys have this bag in rose poudre? Do you like the color?


I'd get the calfskin version. As much as I love the velvet version, the calfskin version will not need to be brushed to avoid showing any disturbances in its texture.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thank you so much for your advice. 

I will be going into the store tomorrow to get it. However I wont be able to get the bag right away as they will have to send it for repair. The lining on the inside is a little dirty, there was some scuffing/ discoloration on the bottom and the one part of the glazing on the strap is fading off. They said repair will take about 4-6 weeks. 

Usually i would wait to get a new piece, but that was the last one in the company. They also don’t have anything else in size small and grained calfskin except for black and rose poudre. 

I wish i would have bought this bag a couple years ago, but never too late i guess since i still manage to find it in a pink color. 



averagejoe said:


> I'd get the calfskin version. As much as I love the velvet version, the calfskin version will not need to be brushed to avoid showing any disturbances in its texture.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

The color honestly is a little bit too pale for my liking. I would have prefer blush pink or even powder pink. But since this bag will be discontinued, there’s not much choice for me to choose from. 

I am however happy that my SA at least has this rose poudre in calfskin. She also has a black calfskin, the silver one and black and nude studded lambskin. 

I will be getting this bag tomorrow. 




Kristy0316 said:


> I would choose the rose poudre. The color is sweet. And I would choose leather than velvet.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Every time i see the velvet one, my heart still skips a beat. But i know i will be happier with the calfskin since I don’t have to worry too much unlike the velvet. 

I want to carry the bag and enjoy it without babying it too much.




LavenderIce said:


> You wear the velvet bag well and it is beautiful on you!  However, IMO, since it's not a carefree bag, I personally wouldn't get that much wear out of it.  The rose poudre is a good neutral, versatile and I love the gold hardware with it.  It is something that can get a lot of wear.  Between the two, I prefer the colour of the velvet, but if I were to go by what's more practical and for ease of use, it would be the rose poudre.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Every time i see the velvet one, my heart still skips a beat. But i know i will be happier with the calfskin since I don’t have to worry too much unlike the velvet.
> 
> I want to carry the bag and enjoy it without babying it too much.



As well you should!  I'm excited for you to get it.  It will probably be even better than before once all the touch ups are done!


----------



## princessofnyc

So is the Diorama confirmed to be being phased out/discontinued??


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Yes. I went to 2 boutiques in Las Vegas and was told by the sales associate. They may still have some in store but in limited colors. Just whatever that is left over in their store. 



princessofnyc said:


> So is the Diorama confirmed to be being phased out/discontinued??


----------



## princessofnyc

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Yes. I went to 2 boutiques in Las Vegas and was told by the sales associate. They may still have some in store but in limited colors. Just whatever that is left over in their store.


Thank you for the confirmation! Wow. I already was not a big fan of the direction Maria is taking the brand and this is really a disappointment. The Diorama is elegant, understated, unique, and classic. A shame to discontinue it in what I'm assuming is an attempt to push the Saddle and Montaigne


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Yes, it’s such a shame. The diorama IMO is very classy and elegant. 

I’ve always wanted a diorama but didnt purchase it. Im glad I managed to find one. 

The diorama is so much lighter than my chanel boy in medium size. 



princessofnyc said:


> Thank you for the confirmation! Wow. I already was not a big fan of the direction Maria is taking the brand and this is really a disappointment. The Diorama is elegant, understated, unique, and classic. A shame to discontinue it in what I'm assuming is an attempt to push the Saddle and Montaigne


----------



## mishka99

Hstrpics said:


> That has been around for a while and I did still see it maybe 3 weeks ago in store. I rushed to order the champagne gold WOC and the SA said they would keep some colours of the WOC so try your boutique. I inquired at saks eatons toronto FYi


In my preferred size they are all sold out acroll the US


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

what size are you looking for?

i saw the small size diorama in the metallic silver. 




mishka99 said:


> In my preferred size they are all sold out acroll the US


----------



## diorme

Wow! [emoji33] This is rather unexpected...I thought the Diorama would for sure become a classic style for Dior. I still love mine, I’m glad I picked it up when I had the chance!


----------



## joahanna

Wow, I almost forgot that I wanted to reveal my Diorama Clutch!

So here she comes: 

First when I had just unpacked her on Christmas Eve and second when she „moved in“ to my collection in better lighting. I'm in love.






I have already worn her a few times, and am really impressed by how easy I can dress her up or down.


----------



## xChelly

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Yes. I went to 2 boutiques in Las Vegas and was told by the sales associate. They may still have some in store but in limited colors. Just whatever that is left over in their store.


Oh no! I've been lusting over a Diorama so much. I'm finally going to Europe this week and I was thinking of trying to grab one in Munich while I'm there.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

You may still be able to find one, but not many selections. It will just be whatever they have left. If you don’t see it on display, try asking the sales associate if they have anything in the back. Good luck! 




xChelly said:


> Oh no! I've been lusting over a Diorama so much. I'm finally going to Europe this week and I was thinking of trying to grab one in Munich while I'm there.


----------



## pinkorchid20

xChelly said:


> Oh no! I've been lusting over a Diorama so much. I'm finally going to Europe this week and I was thinking of trying to grab one in Munich while I'm there.


Munich basically only has velvet, silver and gold Cannage, few embellished ones and I think one with black hardware left (as of 2 weeks ago and in case they haven’t sent anything back). They only display the black hardware Diorama in the last corner so make sure you ask for one. Good luck!


----------



## pamsid

princessofnyc said:


> So is the Diorama confirmed to be being phased out/discontinued??


The SA at the boutique I went to today told me the Diorama is being phased out & the 30 Montaigne collection will essentially be taking it’s place. It’s sad but not that surprising as the Dior website only has a handful of Diorama bags available now.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My newly purchased Diorama in small size (rose poudre). Got it a couple weeks ago but had to sent it out for repair since the bottom of the bag was lightly scuffed and that was the last piece they have.


----------



## imbaghappy

I’ve been wanting a Diorama for a while so when i found out it was being discontinued, I purchased one on Fashionphile. It is a WOC in powder blue. I wasn’t disappointed. It’s so pretty in person! Sad about this development. This is a design I’ve preferred over the Chanel Boy and I was hoping to be able to buy one in the small size brand new eventually.


----------



## pamsid

imbaghappy said:


> I’ve been wanting a Diorama for a while so when i found out it was being discontinued, I purchased one on Fashionphile. It is a WOC in powder blue. I wasn’t disappointed. It’s so pretty in person! Sad about this development. This is a design I’ve preferred over the Chanel Boy and I was hoping to be able to buy one in the small size brand new eventually.


Gorgeous colour! I am buying the silver micro cannage with gold chain secondhand. I am disappointed they are phasing it out as it’s been very popular & I was hoping it was here to stay!


----------



## IntheOcean

imbaghappy said:


> I’ve been wanting a Diorama for a while so when i found out it was being discontinued, I purchased one on Fashionphile. It is a WOC in powder blue. I wasn’t disappointed. It’s so pretty in person! Sad about this development. This is a design I’ve preferred over the Chanel Boy and I was hoping to be able to buy one in the small size brand new eventually.


What a beautiful shade of blue! Congrats on your purchase. It's a shame the Diorama's being discontinued.


----------



## peachpea

Hello! I’m so sorry if this has been asked (I can’t find the answer) but I just wanted to know your experiences with the Diorama Lambskin? Is it super delicate and difficult to maintain? Would love to know your experiences! Thank you


----------



## mia_ria

peachpea said:


> Hello! I’m so sorry if this has been asked (I can’t find the answer) but I just wanted to know your experiences with the Diorama Lambskin? Is it super delicate and difficult to maintain? Would love to know your experiences! Thank you


I personally love it! I have it in black and the look of the lambskin makes it look really special. You do need to be careful since it would scratch easier than patent leather, but so far it hasn't been a challenge to maintain.


----------



## peachpea

mia_ria said:


> I personally love it! I have it in black and the look of the lambskin makes it look really special. You do need to be careful since it would scratch easier than patent leather, but so far it hasn't been a challenge to maintain.



Thank you! I’ve never actually owned a Lambskin bag before but my friends have had Chanel Lambskin and have made comments on just how hard it is to maintain. I’ve seen some beautiful Dioramas on resale websites in the Lambskin so am just curious to learn more about how it wears over time !

I don’t baby my bags but I am slightly more careful when I use my celine box or other bags in that “smooth” box leather. If it’s no different to that I think it should be fine for me


----------



## joahanna

peachpea said:


> Hello! I’m so sorry if this has been asked (I can’t find the answer) but I just wanted to know your experiences with the Diorama Lambskin? Is it super delicate and difficult to maintain? Would love to know your experiences! Thank you



Hi! 
I purchased a Diorama clutch in lambskin for Christmas. Obviously, with lockdown happening in Germany for most of 2020, I haven't worn it that often, but like 10-15 times. So far, it has no scratches at all. I have longer nails and don't baby it (obviously I don't throw it around either but you get my point). So far, I am happy with it!


----------



## Orangery

minimimii said:


> Thank you for your advice averagejoe I will go for it. So excited !


Minimimii, how's it going for your gorgeous denim Diorama for the past 3+ years?
I'm tuned to vegan bags but Dior is irresistible. Denim sounds like the perfect option. =)


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one missing Diorama like me !? Am so sad that they are discontinued


----------



## sally__1234

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one missing Diorama like me !? Am so sad that they are discontinued



Me!!!


----------



## DearHaayet

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one missing Diorama like me !? Am so sad that they are discontinued



Still not over it!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

I'm so sad the Diorama has been discontinued. It was never high on my wishlist but I did have my eye on it... so I swept it up when I had the chance today... Saw a last one... I wanted the small but it was sold right as my SA texted me photos of it... So I ended up just getting a Medium... both that I was eyeing was the silver micro cannage. Happy to say, I brought home this piece to admire and pay tribute to the design.


----------



## Venessa84

twinzluvagrl said:


> I'm so sad the Diorama has been discontinued. It was never high on my wishlist but I did have my eye on it... so I swept it up when I had the chance today... Saw a last one... I wanted the small but it was sold right as my SA texted me photos of it... So I ended up just getting a Medium... both that I was eyeing was the silver micro cannage. Happy to say, I brought home this piece to admire and pay tribute to the design.


Did you get it from Woodbury Commons?


----------



## Venessa84

Added 1 more Diorama before they’re no longer able to be found


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Venessa84 said:


> Did you get it from Woodbury Commons?


Yes! I really wanted the small... they texted me and it was gone right away... what a bummer  but atleast I have this piece in my collection. Haha They had other colors but no more other choices for microcannage. And I love the microcannage on the diorama... Super iconic... so yeah. Had to settle size wise.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Venessa84 said:


> Added 1 more Diorama before they’re no longer able to be found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800366


Yes  Got the same one as you in the silver microcannage in size M.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I love the Diorama!  Mine is in the rose poudre color and I wish I had got the grey one while it was still available.


----------



## Venessa84

twinzluvagrl said:


> Yes! I really wanted the small... they texted me and it was gone right away... what a bummer  but atleast I have this piece in my collection. Haha They had other colors but no more other choices for microcannage. And I love the microcannage on the diorama... Super iconic... so yeah. Had to settle size wise.


You’re right. The small was gone in a matter of minutes. I wanted the medium as the small is just too small for me. There was a navy micro cannage available too but I’m assuming it’s gone by now. These Dioramas seem to be moving quick. 

Congrats on getting yours. This bag is so fun and hot looking!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Venessa84 said:


> You’re right. The small was gone in a matter of minutes. I wanted the medium as the small is just too small for me. There was a navy micro cannage available too but I’m assuming it’s gone by now. These Dioramas seem to be moving quick.
> 
> Congrats on getting yours. This bag is so fun and hot looking!


I'm the complete opposite haha. I have a super small frame so the M is super oversized on me haha. Everything was gone. I was looking at the navy Small too...  But yes, I'll somehow make the M size work! Probably will look okay crossbody with a winter peacoat! Especially during holidays! It'll shimmer!


----------



## vcc1

This is sad... this is a classic bag, it fits all my stuff perfectly either the small or the large one. And no distinctive "logo" which I hate ^^
Here is my limite Chinese NY edition , I have a soft pink pochette as well


----------



## Havanese 28

It is sad as it is a beautiful design and a classic style.


----------



## tutu2008

vcc1 said:


> This is sad... this is a classic bag, it fits all my stuff perfectly either the small or the large one. And no distinctive "logo" which I hate ^^
> Here is my limite Chinese NY edition , I have a soft pink pochette as well
> 
> View attachment 4924745


That is absolutely stunning  congrats and wear it and good health!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

vcc1 said:


> This is sad... this is a classic bag, it fits all my stuff perfectly either the small or the large one. And no distinctive "logo" which I hate ^^
> Here is my limite Chinese NY edition , I have a soft pink pochette as well
> 
> View attachment 4924745



Absolutely stunning! What's "sad" about it??


----------



## averagejoe

ChanelCanuck said:


> Absolutely stunning! What's "sad" about it??


I think @vcc1 was referring to the fact that the Diorama is discontinued now, and that is sad.


----------



## vcc1

averagejoe said:


> I think @vcc1 was referring to the fact that the Diorama is discontinued now, and that is sad.


you are right


----------



## ChanelCanuck

averagejoe said:


> I think @vcc1 was referring to the fact that the Diorama is discontinued now, and that is sad.





vcc1 said:


> you are right



I just screamed in my apartment. I didn't know that!!  That's terrible, the Diorama is my favorite design from Dior, it's the only Dior bag I own! (The microcannage baby pouch; it's virtually useless but SO pretty.  It was inspiring me to buy another microcannage Diorama!)


----------



## Chrysje

ChanelCanuck said:


> I just screamed in my apartment. I didn't know that!!  That's terrible, the Diorama is my favorite design from Dior, it's the only Dior bag I own! (The microcannage baby pouch; it's virtually useless but SO pretty.  It was inspiring me to buy another microcannage Diorama!)


It is also my favorite design from Dior (along with the lovely Lady Dior). I just copied and pasted here what I wrote today in another thread on tpf  to a fellow diorama lover. Guess I’m suddenly a bit nostalgic for this beauty and wish I could have collected one more before it got discontinued haha. I find it an elegant, refined and classic shape while still very practical in use. Maria Grazia Chiuri just wanted her montaigne bag design to replace the Diorama. She knew montaigne could not compete against the gorgeous Diorama LOL. (I hope I did not offend montaigne lovers just my opinion) I hope one day when they have a new designer he/she will bring the Diorama back just like they did with the saddle bag. Maybe someday again..we can only hope LOL.


----------



## Venessa84

Love the Diorama and will rock it for many, many years...dinner just the other night


----------



## Chrysje

Venessa84 said:


> Love the Diorama and will rock it for many, many years...dinner just the other night
> 
> View attachment 4938010


What a beauty especially the microcannage metallic versions like yours. Perfection in a bag..Keep rocking it in good health ❤️


----------



## roxta

Whenever I look at my Dioramas (I own 2 WOCs), I think "how could anyone discontinue something as beautiful as you??". Honestly, I browsed through the Dior site for the first time in a long time today - probably not since COVID. I noticed all the new bags now have a giant CD or CHRISTIAN DIOR as the main design feature (for quite a few, it's the only design feature). The Diorama was so elegant and had the signature cannage pattern incorporated in ways that weren't super obvious like on the Lady Dior. And the logo on the crest didn't need to scream that it was Dior, because it wasn't necessary. I really thought that it would have been a classic that would be around forever. I especially loved looking (just looking) at the exotic Dioramas in store as they were some of the most breathtaking bags I've ever seen. It's a shame they couldn't have just updated it or tweaked it from season to season instead of discontinuing it altogether.


----------



## roxta

Can't remember if I've shared this before, but this is a Diorama I saw in a Japan. I still think about it and my heart flutters.


----------



## Gigi_90

roxta said:


> Whenever I look at my Dioramas (I own 2 WOCs), I think "how could anyone discontinue something as beautiful as you??". Honestly, I browsed through the Dior site for the first time in a long time today - probably not since COVID. I noticed all the new bags now have a giant CD or CHRISTIAN DIOR as the main design feature (for quite a few, it's the only design feature). The Diorama was so elegant and had the signature cannage pattern incorporated in ways that weren't super obvious like on the Lady Dior. And the logo on the crest didn't need to scream that it was Dior, because it wasn't necessary. I really thought that it would have been a classic that would be around forever. I especially loved looking (just looking) at the exotic Dioramas in store as they were some of the most breathtaking bags I've ever seen. It's a shame they couldn't have just updated it or tweaked it from season to season instead of discontinuing it altogether.


A beautiful bag indeed, everyone asks for it in store now! I queried whether they can bring it back on their VIP Instagram page, the dior SA told me that “fashion has to move forward” and that they have similar styles now. That said they still produce it, along with the Diorever and the DiorAddict and sell them at the Dior outlet with ~30/ 40 percent discount. I’m thinking of adding another as I love my black version but wondering if the outlet stock is same quality as the one I got in the main store.


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi_90 said:


> A beautiful bag indeed, everyone asks for it in store now! I queried whether they can bring it back on their VIP Instagram page, the dior SA told me that “fashion has to move forward” and that they have similar styles now. That said they still produce it, along with the Diorever and the DiorAddict and sell them at the Dior outlet with ~30/ 40 percent discount. I’m thinking of adding another as I love my black version but wondering if the outlet stock is same quality as the one I got in the main store.


It is odd to hear that Dior produces pieces continuously for the outlet. From my years of experience with the brand, they send discontinued styles there, and with the very few Dior outlets out there, there is more than enough stock of discontinued bags to keep that side of the business full of inventory, without having to produce more. Continuing to produce "discounted" pieces would hurt their production of new and current pieces.

I believe the SA is not accurate in saying that outlet Diorama, Diorever, and DiorAddict styles are still being produced. That has _not _been the model that Dior has operated on for years.


----------



## Gigi_90

averagejoe said:


> It is odd to hear that Dior produces pieces continuously for the outlet. From my years of experience with the brand, they send discontinued styles there, and with the very few Dior outlets out there, there is more than enough stock of discontinued bags to keep that side of the business full of inventory, without having to produce more. Continuing to produce "discounted" pieces would hurt their production of new and current pieces.
> 
> I believe the SA is not accurate in saying that outlet Diorama, Diorever, and DiorAddict styles are still being produced. That has _not _been the model that Dior has operated on for years.


You are right I’m not entirely sure if they are producing or just gathering all excess stock from around the world.  The SA in the outlet store keep sending catalogues of the bags and there is a lot ... (see pictures from this month).
Personally I think this hurts the current bags in their store, it just might deter people from buying the new styles (other than LD) for fear they end up in the outlet.
That said as a buyer I would rather buy from Dior outlet styles that I know than from Gucci or Prada outlet stores who are known to sell styles only ever seen in the outlet...


----------



## Hazzelnut

Gigi_90 said:


> You are right I’m not entirely sure if they are producing or just gathering all excess stock from around the world.  The SA in the outlet store keep sending catalogues of the bags and there is a lot ... (see pictures from this month).
> Personally I think this hurts the current bags in their store, it just might deter people from buying the new styles (other than LD) for fear they end up in the outlet.
> That said as a buyer I would rather buy from Dior outlet styles that I know than from Gucci or Prada outlet stores who are known to sell styles only ever seen in the outlet...
> 
> View attachment 4951986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951991



That green Diorama  Was this sent from Bicester Village to you recently? 
(Only UK Dior outlet I currently know, so I could be completely wrong!)


----------



## Gigi_90

Hazzelnut said:


> That green Diorama  Was this sent from Bicester Village to you recently?
> (Only UK Dior outlet I currently know, so I could be completely wrong!)


Yes it was!!! It went out of stock before as I liked it but I haven’t enquired about it yet just talking a break in the new year!


----------



## Hazzelnut

Gigi_90 said:


> Yes it was!!! It went out of stock before as I liked it but I haven’t enquired about it yet just talking a break in the new year!



I treated myself to a new bag yesterday so I really can’t justify it. But if I hadn’t, I’d definitely be enquiring! Such a gorgeous colour and the Diorama is such a functional bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi_90 said:


> You are right I’m not entirely sure if they are producing or just gathering all excess stock from around the world.  The SA in the outlet store keep sending catalogues of the bags and there is a lot ... (see pictures from this month).
> Personally I think this hurts the current bags in their store, it just might deter people from buying the new styles (other than LD) for fear they end up in the outlet.
> That said as a buyer I would rather buy from Dior outlet styles that I know than from Gucci or Prada outlet stores who are known to sell styles only ever seen in the outlet...
> 
> View attachment 4951986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951991


The classic Cannage-quilted Lady Dior will not end up at the outlet. The brand invests in protecting the image of that bag, and discounting it can affect its status as an "investment" bag.

At one point, Dior limited the sales of the Lady Dior to keep its exclusivity. My SA told me right now that there is a limit on women's Oblique bags, where unless the boutique sells a number of leather bags, they cannot sell their Oblique bags even if they have them in stock. They are not even displayed in those cases. This will make the Oblique bags more exclusive, so that they don't become ubiquitous unlike Gucci where it's logo handbags don't appear exclusive at all.

Personally I would prefer if Dior doesn't even have an outlet, and doesn't discount anything (like LV). However, LV is the only major luxury brand that has no discounts. Even Hermes has their convention center sales, and Chanel has seasonal markdowns. In fact, a friend of mine who is close to a Chanel SA said that Chanel's employee sales included seasonal Boy bags at 90% off!


----------



## Gigi_90

Hazzelnut said:


> I treated myself to a new bag yesterday so I really can’t justify it. But if I hadn’t, I’d definitely be enquiring! Such a gorgeous colour and the Diorama is such a functional bag.


Congrats on your new bag! I used my black SHW diorama the most in 2020 - best there is


----------



## Gigi_90

averagejoe said:


> The classic Cannage-quilted Lady Dior will not end up at the outlet. The brand invests in protecting the image of that bag, and discounting it can affect its status as an "investment" bag.
> 
> At one point, Dior limited the sales of the Lady Dior to keep its exclusivity. My SA told me right now that there is a limit on women's Oblique bags, where unless the boutique sells a number of leather bags, they cannot sell their Oblique bags even if they have them in stock. They are not even displayed in those cases. This will make the Oblique bags more exclusive, so that they don't become ubiquitous unlike Gucci where it's logo handbags don't appear exclusive at all.
> 
> Personally I would prefer if Dior doesn't even have an outlet, and doesn't discount anything (like LV). However, LV is the only major luxury brand that has no discounts. Even Hermes has their convention center sales, and Chanel has seasonal markdowns. In fact, a friend of mine who is close to a Chanel SA said that Chanel's employee sales included seasonal Boy bags at 90% off!



I partially agree about the outlet, the only positive about it is if a brand uses it as a way to *only* sell little unsold stock instead of burning it etc. Ultimately I would rather they reduced production and limit accessibility like you said so there isn’t a lot of waste. I like Hermes special order strategy.

the LD will never go to the outlet, it’s the other styles like the new Caro, 30 Montaigne, that I would worry about.

The Youtuber Emma Anders recently made a video on bags and she mentioned how it is annoying that both her Dior bags are in the UK outlet now, knowing someone got it cheaper and rather stick to buying Lady Dior.  I agree with her I had a birthday voucher from Dior and wanted to get a different bag initially as I already own a LD, but decided to stick with it and buy a second one instead because I don’t want to buy something trendy that may get devalued

Thank you and love this discussion


----------



## Hazzelnut

Gigi_90 said:


> I partially agree about the outlet, the only positive about it is if a brand uses it as a way to *only* sell little unsold stock instead of burning it etc. Ultimately I would rather they reduced production and limit accessibility like you said so there isn’t a lot of waste. I like Hermes special order strategy.
> 
> the LD will never go to the outlet, it’s the other styles like the new Caro, 30 Montaigne, that I would worry about.
> 
> The Youtuber Emma Anders recently made a video on bags and she mentioned how it is annoying that both her Dior bags are in the UK outlet now, knowing someone got it cheaper and rather stick to buying Lady Dior.  I agree with her I had a birthday voucher from Dior and wanted to get a different bag initially as I already own a LD, but decided to stick with it and buy a second one instead because I don’t want to buy something trendy that may get devalued
> 
> Thank you and love this discussion



Ooh, what one did you go for / already own? My black Diorama with SHW (we’re twins!) is my only Dior bag, but I definitely want to expand as the quality is fantastic. Worried a LD would be too formal for my casual jeans and t shirt style...


----------



## Gigi_90

Hazzelnut said:


> Ooh, what one did you go for / already own? My black Diorama with SHW (we’re twins!) is my only Dior bag, but I definitely want to expand as the quality is fantastic. Worried a LD would be too formal for my casual jeans and t shirt style...


OMG yes we are twins!!! Don’t you just love how edgy the combination is! It was my first Dior purchase too (other than a few cardholders / wallets).   I own a gunmental ABC Lady Dior and the same in Cerise red.  I thought it was too dressy as I too am casual always in jeans etc, but I tried it on at home and it can look edgy especially the small size with the thick strap or the uktraMatte version. That said I didn’t wear the first one enough due to 2020 lockdowns in the UK. I got the red one because I always wanted a red bag and had a big voucher - so invested in a classic  

For what it’s worth twin, if a lady dior is on your mind a lot get one (price keeps increasing), in the future you will find ways to wear it


----------



## Hazzelnut

Gigi_90 said:


> OMG yes we are twins!!! Don’t you just love how edgy the combination is! It was my first Dior purchase too (other than a few cardholders / wallets).  I own a gunmental ABC Lady Dior and the same in Cerise red. I thought it was too dressy as I too am casual always in jeans etc, but I tried it on at home and it can look edgy especially the small size with the thick strap or the uktraMatte version. That said I didn’t wear the first one enough due to 2020 lockdowns in the UK. I got the red one because I always wanted a red bag and had a big voucher - so invested in a classic
> 
> For what it’s worth twin, if a lady dior is on your mind a lot get one (price keeps increasing), in the future you will find ways to wear it



The gunmetal and red (although cherry red) LDs are the two I’ve been debating over. We definitely are twins!

I think you might have sold me on the red ABC! Although I promised to try and make myself wait until later in the year to try and spread out purchases, especially as delivery to Northern Ireland is ridiculously messed up with Brexit and the seeming misunderstanding about non-existent UK borders


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi_90 said:


> I partially agree about the outlet, the only positive about it is if a brand uses it as a way to *only* sell little unsold stock instead of burning it etc. Ultimately I would rather they reduced production and limit accessibility like you said so there isn’t a lot of waste. I like Hermes special order strategy.
> 
> the LD will never go to the outlet, it’s the other styles like the new Caro, 30 Montaigne, that I would worry about.
> 
> The Youtuber Emma Anders recently made a video on bags and she mentioned how it is annoying that both her Dior bags are in the UK outlet now, knowing someone got it cheaper and rather stick to buying Lady Dior.  I agree with her I had a birthday voucher from Dior and wanted to get a different bag initially as I already own a LD, but decided to stick with it and buy a second one instead because I don’t want to buy something trendy that may get devalued
> 
> Thank you and love this discussion


I completely agree. I am a die-hard Dior fan, but choosing to buy items full priced is sometimes difficult, because I have to gamble on the idea that the item may not go on sale. If it has a chance of being marked down, or going to the outlet, I would not want to buy it full priced. It's not like I can't wait. I don't need new arrivals when they are new. I aim to buy what I like, and I usually don't use the item right away anyway. Sadly, on the men's side, there isn't even a "Lady Dior" equivalent. I hope the men's Saddle is their evergreen, and that they won't discount that. But who knows.

However, several brands are a lot worse. Dior is one of the better ones with this. I love Valentino but I will never buy them full priced. Their items get marked down all of the time. I don't even know what is classic at that brand. My second favourite brand is Saint Laurent, but talk about not being able to control their discounts (either with authorized retailers or through them directly). I have purchased near full price for Saint Laurent, but those are all a gamble too. Even Gucci sends a lot of their items to the outlet. The safest best is LV, or as you said, Hermes special order (or their Kelly, Birkin, and Constance).

I love this discussion, too. I would prefer it if none of the luxury brands ever discounted their items, and if they didn't overproduce their stock.


----------



## averagejoe

Hazzelnut said:


> Ooh, what one did you go for / already own? My black Diorama with SHW (we’re twins!) is my only Dior bag, but I definitely want to expand as the quality is fantastic. Worried a LD would be too formal for my casual jeans and t shirt style...


Would you be interested in their Lady Dior D'Lite, which looks super chic and casual?


----------



## Hazzelnut

averagejoe said:


> Would you be interested in their Lady Dior D'Lite, which looks super chic and casual?



I’m a bit worried about it being fabric, otherwise I’d snap one up. We get a lot of rain and I think I’d be too scared to take it out.


----------



## roxta

My best friend gets invited to Dior friends and family sales and I think that some items are discounted up to 80%. To me, it doesn't matter how brands decide to get rid off unsold stock as long as they don't do it in a way that harms the environment (because that makes me very sad). I heard that many brands "dispose" of a lot, if not all unsold stock instead of selling at a discount in order to maintain value. The thought of incinerating or worse, dumping items in a landfill - I personally find this to be tragic.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hazzelnut said:


> My black Diorama with SHW (we’re twins!) is my only Dior bag, but I definitely want to expand as the quality is fantastic. Worried a LD would be too formal for my casual jeans and t shirt style...


I have a mostly casual jeans and T shirt style (with a blazer or coat thrown on during colder weather), and the Lady Dior does not feel too formal at all, especially the medium size, which is what I have.  The mini which comes with the chain strap is more suited for evening wear, but the ABC or small size Lady Dior is very versatile because it can go easily from day time casual to evening, and fits all the essentials.

I too love the Diorama, and I've been eyeing the Dior Caro and hoping they will keep it around for a while.  It would be nice to have a chain strap shoulder bag in the classic lambskin cannage quilting as a permanent line at Dior.  Great discussions in this thread!


----------



## Gigi_90

Hazzelnut said:


> The gunmetal and red (although cherry red) LDs are the two I’ve been debating over. We definitely are twins!
> 
> I think you might have sold me on the red ABC! Although I promised to try and make myself wait until later in the year to try and spread out purchases, especially as delivery to Northern Ireland is ridiculously messed up with Brexit and the seeming misunderstanding about non-existent UK borders


Awww this is so cool! Handbag twin indeed!!! Nothing wrong with waiting especially in this environment with Brexit /lockdown :S btw I think the cherry red on the website has the same colour code as mine- although on the sticker it said cerise. Last year their cherry red was a brighter red more orangy in colour


----------



## Gigi_90

averagejoe said:


> I completely agree. I am a die-hard Dior fan, but choosing to buy items full priced is sometimes difficult, because I have to gamble on the idea that the item may not go on sale. If it has a chance of being marked down, or going to the outlet, I would not want to buy it full priced. It's not like I can't wait. I don't need new arrivals when they are new. I aim to buy what I like, and I usually don't use the item right away anyway. Sadly, on the men's side, there isn't even a "Lady Dior" equivalent. I hope the men's Saddle is their evergreen, and that they won't discount that. But who knows.
> 
> However, several brands are a lot worse. Dior is one of the better ones with this. I love Valentino but I will never buy them full priced. Their items get marked down all of the time. I don't even know what is classic at that brand. My second favourite brand is Saint Laurent, but talk about not being able to control their discounts (either with authorized retailers or through them directly). I have purchased near full price for Saint Laurent, but those are all a gamble too. Even Gucci sends a lot of their items to the outlet. The safest best is LV, or as you said, Hermes special order (or their Kelly, Birkin, and Constance).
> 
> I love this discussion, too. I would prefer it if none of the luxury brands ever discounted their items, and if they didn't overproduce their stock.


Totally at least Dior are more consistent.... maybe we can convince them to have a permanent men’s line and bring back diorama?

 Valentino cant decide their identity it seems, I stick to shoes and have one tote and nothing more. Saint Laurent was the biggest shocker for me .. brought two *classic* saint Laurent bags, one Sac de jour (close to retail)  and the other from the outlet (a real python sunset) I tried consigning them to see what I can get, prices I was offered were very low not even 30% of retail.. SAs keep saying they will make their classic unattainable and never discounted like Chanel but I guess given COVID they changed their mind...


----------



## chopchep

Gigi_90 said:


> A beautiful bag indeed, everyone asks for it in store now! I queried whether they can bring it back on their VIP Instagram page, the dior SA told me that “fashion has to move forward” and that they have similar styles now. That said they still produce it, along with the Diorever and the DiorAddict and sell them at the Dior outlet with ~30/ 40 percent discount. I’m thinking of adding another as I love my black version but wondering if the outlet stock is same quality as the one I got in the main store.


Maybe that SA should have taken another look at the Saddle bag before say "fashion has to move forward" cause they brought it back. IMO, under Maria era, there will be a slim chance they'll bring back any Diorama since they just discontinued it. I am not betting on it ... maybe next creative director may. Then there will be a whole lot of Saddle, Montaigne and book tote end up in Outlet. 
Also, it is going to bother me if I see a same color Dioramas I own in Outlet so I'd rather not knowing or looking for it. Sadly, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi_90 said:


> SAs keep saying they will make their classic unattainable and never discounted like Chanel but I guess given COVID they changed their mind...


If this is what they are actually trying to do, then they have failed! I absolutely love Saint Laurent, and have gotten some stuff with minimal discount, but I know that I'm just waiting to be disappointed when I see the same item with a steep discount from an authorized retailer or their outlet. Seems like all of their bags have been discounted at some point, even if the discount is minimal.


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Gigi_90 said:


> You are right I’m not entirely sure if they are producing or just gathering all excess stock from around the world.  The SA in the outlet store keep sending catalogues of the bags and there is a lot ... (see pictures from this month).
> Personally I think this hurts the current bags in their store, it just might deter people from buying the new styles (other than LD) for fear they end up in the outlet.
> That said as a buyer I would rather buy from Dior outlet styles that I know than from Gucci or Prada outlet stores who are known to sell styles only ever seen in the outlet...
> 
> View attachment 4951986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951991



Thanks so much for sharing.
I Had been looking for the Diorama but cannot find in stores...Does the outlet has a website or do you mind sharing outlet SA?


----------



## Sparkletastic

With Covid and life, I haven’t been focused on bags recently so I was shocked and devastated to just read that the Diorama had been discontinued. I really don’t understand Dior’s unwillingness to have anything gain perpetual classic status other than the LD.

In any case, I have a ltd edition Diorama that I really have not had a chance to wear. I wonder if I should sell and invest in something that won’t “go out of style.”  I like to be on trend but have zero desire to chase new bags each year. I’m open for all suggestions.


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkletastic said:


> With Covid and life, I haven’t been focused on bags recently so I was shocked and devastated to just read that the Diorama had been discontinued. I really don’t understand Dior’s unwillingness to have anything gain perpetual classic status other than the LD.
> 
> In any case, I have a ltd edition Diorama that I really have not had a chance to wear. I wonder if I should sell and invest in something that won’t “go out of style.”  I like to be on trend but have zero desire to chase new bags each year. I’m open for all suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4955820


I would suggest keeping this. It is so beautiful and special with this design, in a beautiful combination of off-white and gold. Besides, you may lose a lot selling it. 

My favourite watch, the black ceramic Dior VIII, seems discontinued now and I keep seeing it on retailer websites like ShopWorn and Jomashop with ridiculous discounts. It doesn't feel good to see that I paid so much more for mine. But I still love it. 
I still carry some bags from several years ago, including the Dior Gaucho. People may think it is dated, but I absolutely love the look of the bag, and it is more of a personal statement with sentimental value (I was blown away by that line of bags years ago). 

I don't feel that about all my things, and I have tried to sell things before they got dated like the Fendi Monster bags I got. So I get it. Is this Diorama one of those sentimental pieces? If so, then I don't think it looking "dated" should affect how much you love it.

I've mentioned this somewhere else on the forum, but luxury brands cannot have too many permanent designs, or else the brand starts looking stagnant. Prada focused too much on their Galleria tote because of how well it sold, and their handbag sales started to decline. Any permanent styles kept by the brand need marketing investment (to continue to generate hype) to keep the style from seeming dusty, and some brands choose to focus on the next style instead to help grow the brand.

And all it takes is for a revision of the brand to discontinue a "classic" style, or de-emphasize it. At Balenciaga, the Work and City motorcycle bags seem to have lost their "classic" status as the brand focuses on being very trendy. At Bottega Veneta, the "classic" Intrecciato bags were discontinued when management refreshed the brand with Daniel Lee. Chanel styles may change over time now that Karl Lagerfeld has passed away. This means that what we consider "classic" in a brand is actually the result of marketing, and if the brand's strategy changes, then so can the "classics".


----------



## Sparkletastic

averagejoe said:


> I would suggest keeping this. It is so beautiful and special with this design, in a beautiful combination of off-white and gold. Besides, you may lose a lot selling it.
> 
> My favourite watch, the black ceramic Dior VIII, seems discontinued now and I keep seeing it on retailer websites like ShopWorn and Jomashop with ridiculous discounts. It doesn't feel good to see that I paid so much more for mine. But I still love it.
> I still carry some bags from several years ago, including the Dior Gaucho. People may think it is dated, but I absolutely love the look of the bag, and it is more of a personal statement with sentimental value (I was blown away by that line of bags years ago).
> 
> I don't feel that about all my things, and I have tried to sell things before they got dated like the Fendi Monster bags I got. So I get it. Is this Diorama one of those sentimental pieces? If so, then I don't think it looking "dated" should affect how much you love it.
> 
> I've mentioned this somewhere else on the forum, but luxury brands cannot have too many permanent designs, or else the brand starts looking stagnant. Prada focused too much on their Galleria tote because of how well it sold, and their handbag sales started to decline. Any permanent styles kept by the brand need marketing investment (to continue to generate hype) to keep the style from seeming dusty, and some brands choose to focus on the next style instead to help grow the brand.
> 
> And all it takes is for a revision of the brand to discontinue a "classic" style, or de-emphasize it. At Balenciaga, the Work and City motorcycle bags seem to have lost their "classic" status as the brand focuses on being very trendy. At Bottega Veneta, the "classic" Intrecciato bags were discontinued when management refreshed the brand with Daniel Lee. Chanel styles may change over time now that Karl Lagerfeld has passed away. This means that what we consider "classic" in a brand is actually the result of marketing, and if the brand's strategy changes, then so can the "classics".


Very good points all. I don’t have any sentimental attachment to the bag but I do feel it’s a very special looking bag. Had there been no Covid, I would have certainly worn it.

And, I hate losing money on bags. With that I think I’ll keep it. I still adore wearing my Miss Dior sliding chain bags despite them being discontinued a few years ago. This and my silver microcannage Diorama will just be in that camp - bags I love despite the trends.

I will say this however, IMO the Diorama is a superior alternative to the C Boy bag in every way - quality, style, functionality and price point.  I hate that I don’t have a good flap option for a new purchase right now. I’m not a fan of the bold branding on many current Dior models.


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkletastic said:


> Very good points all. I don’t have any sentimental attachment to the bag but I do feel it’s a very special looking bag. Had there been no Covid, I would have certainly worn it.
> 
> And, I hate losing money on bags. With that I think I’ll keep it. I still adore wearing my Miss Dior sliding chain bags despite them being discontinued a few years ago. This and my silver microcannage Diorama will just be in that camp - bags I love despite the trends.
> 
> I will say this however, IMO the Diorama is a superior alternative to the C Boy bag in every way - quality, style, functionality and price point.  I hate that I don’t have a good flap option for a new purchase right now. I’m not a fan of the bold branding on many current Dior models.


Have you considered the Celine Box? I think that it is a wonderful bag that is now instantly recognizable, and doesn't have an obvious logo. I think it looks incredible, and is one of those styles that will look timeless even if the bag is discontinued.


----------



## Sparkletastic

averagejoe said:


> Have you considered the Celine Box? I think that it is a wonderful bag that is now instantly recognizable, and doesn't have an obvious logo. I think it looks incredible, and is one of those styles that will look timeless even if the bag is discontinued.


Thanks for the suggestion. It’s certainly a classic bag. But, I’m not much for the equestrian / restrained look of the Box. It’s the reason I don’t buy Hermès. I just don’t like how they look.

I prefer a more feminine, special, glam look to my bags. Not necessarily as frothy as the bag I just shared. But, something a bit “more” than the Box.


----------



## clarencia

Hi ladies!

I am new to this blog!

I love the diorama such a beautiful bag. About a year ago  I bought the diorama pouch microcannage calfskin in silver similar sizing to the Chanel WOC. I loved it so much I decided to buy it a bigger version. Unfortunately I couldn’t buy from the Dior boutique as the SA said it’s discontinued. I ended up buying Diorama microcannage Metallic Calfskin (Red) with gold hardware from Vestiaire collective. 

Does anyone’s know if that bag is a Dior outlet piece?


----------



## averagejoe

clarencia said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am new to this blog!
> 
> I love the diorama such a beautiful bag. About a year ago  I bought the diorama pouch microcannage calfskin in silver similar sizing to the Chanel WOC. I loved it so much I decided to buy it a bigger version. Unfortunately I couldn’t buy from the Dior boutique as the SA said it’s discontinued. I ended up buying Diorama microcannage Metallic Calfskin (Red) with gold hardware from Vestiaire collective.
> 
> Does anyone’s know if that bag is a Dior outlet piece?


Dior does not manufacture pieces exclusively for their outlet. Any Dior bags at the outlet are from excess old boutique stock that was not sold.


----------



## clarencia

Thank you much for the reply!  

Does anyone know what year / season the metallic red was from by any chance?


----------



## averagejoe

clarencia said:


> Thank you much for the reply!
> 
> Does anyone know what year / season the metallic red was from by any chance?


The silver metallic first came out for Pre-Fall 2015. I believe the red one came out about a year later.


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> With Covid and life, I haven’t been focused on bags recently so I was shocked and devastated to just read that the Diorama had been discontinued. I really don’t understand Dior’s unwillingness to have anything gain perpetual classic status other than the LD.
> 
> In any case, I have a ltd edition Diorama that I really have not had a chance to wear. I wonder if I should sell and invest in something that won’t “go out of style.”  I like to be on trend but have zero desire to chase new bags each year. I’m open for all suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4955820



I love this bag! I hope you don’t sell it...it’s so unique and special.


----------



## Chrysje

Sparkletastic said:


> With Covid and life, I haven’t been focused on bags recently so I was shocked and devastated to just read that the Diorama had been discontinued. I really don’t understand Dior’s unwillingness to have anything gain perpetual classic status other than the LD.
> 
> In any case, I have a ltd edition Diorama that I really have not had a chance to wear. I wonder if I should sell and invest in something that won’t “go out of style.”  I like to be on trend but have zero desire to chase new bags each year. I’m open for all suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4955820


Please don’t sell your beautiful bag!  I really don’t care about the latest it-bags anymore and just buy what I am really in love with. When I heard the diorama was going to be discontinued, I even bought 4 more as it is my number 1 favorite bag ever!! And now that they discontinued it, I feel even more lucky to have them and they feel more special to me. The past few years everything feels more like fast fashion and going in and out of style sooo quickly with brands like Dior, LV and Bottega Veneta. And these bags don’t come cheap! So don’t make yourself crazy and let “them” (fashion industry and social media)dictate what you should love (I used to be the same as you but eventually got tired of chasing trends) and enjoy your beautiful, special diorama in good health ❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chrysje said:


> Please don’t sell your beautiful bag!  I really don’t care about the latest it-bags anymore and just buy what I am really in love with. When I heard the diorama was going to be discontinued, I even bought 4 more as it is my number 1 favorite bag ever!! And now that they discontinued it, I feel even more lucky to have them and they feel more special to me. The past few years everything feels more like fast fashion and going in and out of style sooo quickly with brands like Dior, LV and Bottega Veneta. And these bags don’t come cheap! So don’t make yourself crazy and let “them” (fashion industry and social media)dictate what you should love (I used to be the same as you but eventually got tired of chasing trends) and enjoy your beautiful, special diorama in good health ❤


Thanks for your thoughtful post!! The Diorama really is a great bag. I don’t know why it the world Dior is moving away from it. Just drives me crazy.

That being said, I’m actually not much of a trend “chaser” but more of just someone who likes to stay current mixing and matching new with classic or beloved items. (Perhaps I stated my approach wrong earlier.)  Over the past 7-8 years, I’ve reworked my collection to have bags I adore and feel I’ll keep for decades if not forever. I was just questioning this bag because I’ve only worn it twice. (I wear my silver Diorama like crazy in comparison.) So with the lack of use and it’s value plummeting I thought... sell????

Then I wore her around the house for a couple hours  and decide I couldn’t part with her!


----------



## pinkrose398

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful post!! The Diorama really is a great bag. *I don’t know why it the world Dior is moving away from it.* Just drives me crazy.
> 
> That being said, I’m actually not much of a trend “chaser” but more of just someone who likes to stay current mixing and matching new with classic or beloved items. (Perhaps I stated my approach wrong earlier.)  Over the past 7-8 years, I’ve reworked my collection to have bags I adore and feel I’ll keep for decades if not forever. I was just questioning this bag because I’ve only worn it twice. (I wear my silver Diorama like crazy in comparison.) So with the lack of use and it’s value plummeting I thought... sell????
> 
> Then I wore her around the house for a couple hours  and decide I couldn’t part with her!



MGC seems to have used some of the design elements from the Diorama bag in her own bag designs. But at the end of the day, Dior bags seem to get discontinued really quickly so I feel like any Dior bag, except for the Lady Dior, is not a good long term purchase.

My only Dior bag is the Diorama and it's pretty much exclusively a travel bag since it's so easy to use as a cross body and can double as a day and night-time bag. I don't love the colour as much (I got it in the grey, because grey is so Dior), and wish I went for a different colour, but the bag itself is still beautiful and very easy to use.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkrose398 said:


> But at the end of the day, Dior bags seem to get discontinued really quickly so I feel like any Dior bag, except for the Lady Dior, is not a good long term purchase.



I think that can be said for every brand, save for the one or two classic styles from each of those brands. Dior is not unique in this.


----------



## dumbo

I managed to get a diorama calfskin with ghw from Bicester village. They are still open during lockdown and doing mail orders. They have numerous designs and colours available at 35% off including grey pale pink velvets leather etc


----------



## dumbo

Mine is black with ghw calfskin


----------



## pinkrose398

averagejoe said:


> I think that can be said for every brand, save for the one or two classic styles from each of those brands. Dior is not unique in this.


I guess my context in posting that is that I'm a little tired of brands releasing "it bags" or "must have bags" of the season that cost thousands of dollars and then discontinuing them as quickly as they were introduced. Dior, with MGC at the helm, seems to have been particularly aggressive with their "it bag" releases lately. Every bag is being bombarded on social media and it gets really old after a while.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pinkrose398 said:


> I guess my context in posting that is that I'm a little tired of brands releasing "it bags" or "must have bags" of the season that cost thousands of dollars and then discontinuing them as quickly as they were introduced. Dior, with MGC at the helm, seems to have been particularly aggressive with their "it bag" releases lately. Every bag is being bombarded on social media and it gets really old after a while.


I share your frustration. And, given I don’t like recent Dior designs I’m doubly frustrated.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkrose398 said:


> I guess my context in posting that is that I'm a little tired of brands releasing "it bags" or "must have bags" of the season that cost thousands of dollars and then discontinuing them as quickly as they were introduced. Dior, with MGC at the helm, seems to have been particularly aggressive with their "it bag" releases lately. Every bag is being bombarded on social media and it gets really old after a while.


The Caro seems different. I don't see the same #suppliedbyDior as I saw with the other designs. I don't know if this actually means the bag is picking up momentum on its own, but if it did, I wouldn't be surprised. It has every Dior code and is so user friendly.


----------



## Myybags

Hi,

does anyone know how i can take care of the corners of my diorama? To prevent the leather from getting scratch. My friend may have been the one that accidentally scratch my diorama as she was forcing it into a seat and it scratched against the table unknowingly that it was a dior bag. Not blaming her it happens, i will have to be the one taking care of my bag and holding my own bag in the future. Lesson learnt. Just wondering how it can be prevented? Is there a leather conditioner that is used by others?

also i have another micro cannage diorama and I am wondering how does everyone takes care of it?

i love dior and its my only designer bags that are my forever bags. Sadly its discontinued but i love the understated look along with my lady dior ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Myybags said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know how i can take care of the corners of my diorama? To prevent the leather from getting scratch. My friend may have been the one that accidentally scratch my diorama as she was forcing it into a seat and it scratched against the table unknowingly that it was a dior bag. Not blaming her it happens, i will have to be the one taking care of my bag and holding my own bag in the future. Lesson learnt. Just wondering how it can be prevented? Is there a leather conditioner that is used by others?
> 
> also i have another micro cannage diorama and I am wondering how does everyone takes care of it?
> 
> i love dior and its my only designer bags that are my forever bags. Sadly its discontinued but i love the understated look along with my lady dior ❤


I wouldn't do anything to this. Some people use a cleaning cream that is in a similar colour to hide the scuffs, but because this colour is so specific, I don't want the cream to alter the appearance in the area. I don't think you will be able to find a cream with the exact same colour. As well, sometimes those creams darken the scuffed leather because scuffed areas are usually more absorbent without the protective layer on top which has rubbed off.

As for your micro-Cannage Diorama, just keep being careful with it and it will last a lot longer. Don't use any sprays or creams on that one. Those products may dissolve the metallic finish.


----------



## roxta

pinkrose398 said:


> I guess my context in posting that is that I'm a little tired of brands releasing "it bags" or "must have bags" of the season that cost thousands of dollars and then discontinuing them as quickly as they were introduced. Dior, with MGC at the helm, seems to have been particularly aggressive with their "it bag" releases lately. Every bag is being bombarded on social media and it gets really old after a while.


I agree with you. For example, I'm amused at how quickly the DiorAddict was picked up by every influencer and then ditched for the Caro. Clearly the DIOR on the Addict was not big enough (only about the size of one of the cannage squares and that's way too small). No, everything must scream CD or CHRISTIAN DIOR or it has to go. I think that this is just what we've come to expect from MGC. But since many of the new designs have logos as big as the width of the bag, there should be less need to discontinue them so they may just stick around for a "long" 3-4 years. I'm waiting for yet another cannage quilted bag with a chunky chain strap and a CD logo that spans edge to edge, top to bottom and left to right. 

RIP Diorama - you are greatly missed.


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> I agree with you. For example, I'm amused at how quickly the DiorAddict was picked up by every influencer and then ditched for the Caro. Clearly the DIOR on the Addict was not big enough (only about the size of one of the cannage squares and that's way too small). No, everything must scream CD or CHRISTIAN DIOR or it has to go. I think that this is just what we've come to expect from MGC. But since many of the new designs have logos as big as the width of the bag, there should be less need to discontinue them so they may just stick around for a "long" 3-4 years. I'm waiting for yet another cannage quilted bag with a chunky chain strap and a CD logo that spans edge to edge, top to bottom and left to right.
> 
> RIP Diorama - you are greatly missed.
> 
> View attachment 4970571
> View attachment 4970572
> View attachment 4970573
> View attachment 4970580


I really think that this relates to the current trends for bags. After the recession started in 2008, brands moved from flashy logo bags to more discreet "investment" leather designs where the logo is more subtle. Almost every brand saw this transition of bags with discreet logos. Logo canvases were not used frequently in a lot of bag designs, with the Oblique Dior logos disappearing altogether for a few years on the outside of the bags. There was also a colour-blocking craze at that time when brands made bags with multiple coloured panels of leather (i.e. the Celine Luggage with at least 3 colours on one bag). It was refreshing at the time, but colour-blocking has died down, and leather bags are now usually introduced with one colour of leather all the way through, with exceptions.

I think it was Alessandro Michele's Gucci revival through maximalism that brought logos back into the spotlight, combined with an increase in social media flexing where big flashy logos were visible and easily-spotted on small Instagram photos. Over time, I expect a change in trends again, as the changing of trends brings newness and novelty to fashion.

As for the bag where eventually the CD stretches across the entire front of the bag (  ), Valentino has one for you while you wait


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> I really think that this relates to the current trends for bags. After the recession started in 2008, brands moved from flashy logo bags to more discreet "investment" leather designs where the logo is more subtle. Almost every brand saw this transition of bags with discreet logos. Logo canvases were not used frequently in a lot of bag designs, with the Oblique Dior logos disappearing altogether for a few years on the outside of the bags. There was also a colour-blocking craze at that time when brands made bags with multiple coloured panels of leather (i.e. the Celine Luggage with at least 3 colours on one bag). It was refreshing at the time, but colour-blocking has died down, and leather bags are now usually introduced with one colour of leather all the way through, with exceptions.
> 
> I think it was Alessandro Michele's Gucci revival through maximalism that brought logos back into the spotlight, combined with an increase in social media flexing where big flashy logos were visible and easily-spotted on small Instagram photos. Over time, I expect a change in trends again, as the changing of trends brings newness and novelty to fashion.
> 
> As for the bag where eventually the CD stretches across the entire front of the bag (  ), Valentino has one for you while you wait


Goodness.....this Valentino is....not for me. I think at this point you may as well carry a picket sign with the designer logo on it, and maybe a forehead tattoo to match! When Dior releases their version of this, I will chuckle loudly at my computer screen.

I'm definitely looking forward to the next swing in trends, or the next Dior creative director, whichever/whomever comes first. No issues with logomania as a concept or having a few popular bag lines that rely heavily (or only) on giant logos. It's just disappointing to see ALL the beautiful subtle logo designs being discontinued. And it's not just the Diorama. Look at the Diorever and compare it to the St Honoré. Similar silhouette and style, but with the very subtle Dior on the crest replaced with the predictable giant CD. 

As Kaitlin herself wrote in the blog, "if a bag doesn't scream DIOR is it even really Dior?" - I personally think it's sad that such an iconic fashion house is described like this because it's so true. I know I'm not the only one who can't wait for a time when this is no longer true.


----------



## pinkrose398

roxta said:


> I agree with you. For example, I'm amused at how quickly the DiorAddict was picked up by every influencer and then ditched for the Caro. Clearly the DIOR on the Addict was not big enough (only about the size of one of the cannage squares and that's way too small). No, everything must scream CD or CHRISTIAN DIOR or it has to go. I think that this is just what we've come to expect from MGC. But since many of the new designs have logos as big as the width of the bag, there should be less need to discontinue them so they may just stick around for a "long" 3-4 years. I'm waiting for yet another cannage quilted bag with a chunky chain strap and a CD logo that spans edge to edge, top to bottom and left to right.
> 
> RIP Diorama - you are greatly missed.



Wow I am shocked that the Dior Addict is only from fall 2017. For some reason I thought it was much older. The life of such an "It bag" is only less than 2 years!! For something that costs thousands of dollars, that's a huge waste of money. Maybe the reason why I thought it was older than that is probably because we're bombarded with new "It bags" all the time so time seems to be passing by much quicker.

The design differences between the Dior Addict and Caro are so miniscule yet one is high in demand due to it being a new "It bag" and one is worthless now.

Come to think of it, Chanel's Gabrielle bag was released Spring 2017 and it's already considered "over," since the new hot style from Chanel is the 19.


----------



## Chanelloverkay27

Hi all

Recently I have been seriously considering selling my diorama pouch (picture attached). It’s a beautiful bag and I was so excited to buy it in 2019 but I’ve been recently trying to build a more classic collection of bags. Now that the diorama seems to be discontinued I’m wondering if i’ll regret keeping it in a year or so.

Sell or keep it?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinkrose398

averagejoe said:


> I really think that this relates to the current trends for bags. After the recession started in 2008, brands moved from flashy logo bags to more discreet "investment" leather designs where the logo is more subtle. Almost every brand saw this transition of bags with discreet logos. Logo canvases were not used frequently in a lot of bag designs, with the Oblique Dior logos disappearing altogether for a few years on the outside of the bags. There was also a colour-blocking craze at that time when brands made bags with multiple coloured panels of leather (i.e. the Celine Luggage with at least 3 colours on one bag). It was refreshing at the time, but colour-blocking has died down, and leather bags are now usually introduced with one colour of leather all the way through, with exceptions.
> 
> I think it was Alessandro Michele's Gucci revival through maximalism that brought logos back into the spotlight, combined with an increase in social media flexing where big flashy logos were visible and easily-spotted on small Instagram photos. Over time, I expect a change in trends again, as the changing of trends brings newness and novelty to fashion.
> 
> As for the bag where eventually the CD stretches across the entire front of the bag (  ), Valentino has one for you while you wait



Do you feel like with younger and younger people getting into designers thanks to influencer marketing, they feel like they need to get more bang for their buck for a "designer" piece so the preference is for it to scream designer. If they're spending $4000 on a bag, everyone around them must know it's a designer piece otherwise it's as if they're not carrying a designer bag!

I'm in my early 30s and I can't imagine carrying around a bag like that Valentino one.


----------



## pinkrose398

roxta said:


> Goodness.....this Valentino is....not for me. I think at this point you may as well carry a picket sign with the designer logo on it, and maybe a forehead tattoo to match! When Dior releases their version of this, I will chuckle loudly at my computer screen.
> 
> I'm definitely looking forward to the next swing in trends, or the next Dior creative director, whichever/whomever comes first. No issues with logomania as a concept or having a few popular bag lines that rely heavily (or only) on giant logos. It's just disappointing to see ALL the beautiful subtle logo designs being discontinued. And it's not just the Diorama. Look at the Diorever and compare it to the St Honoré. Similar silhouette and style, but with the very subtle Dior on the crest replaced with the predictable giant CD.
> 
> As Kaitlin herself wrote in the blog, "if a bag doesn't scream DIOR is it even really Dior?" - I personally think it's sad that such an iconic fashion house is described like this because it's so true. I know I'm not the only one who can't wait for a time when this is no longer true.



Haha! I feel like logomania (or brand-mania) is definitely in, otherwise how do you explain all of those plain white T-shirts that have the brand written across the front of it (like Gucci or Balenciaga) that sell for hundreds of dollars. People want the world they're wearing designer items.


----------



## pinkrose398

Chanelloverkay27 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Recently I have been seriously considering selling my diorama pouch (picture attached). It’s a beautiful bag and I was so excited to buy it in 2019 but I’ve been recently trying to build a more classic collection of bags. Now that the diorama seems to be discontinued I’m wondering if i’ll regret keeping it in a year or so.
> 
> Sell or keep it?? Thanks in advance!


Hi! Your picture didn't attach.

I don't think Diorama is a classic piece, unfortunately. The ONLY classic Dior bag is the Lady Dior. Everything else is just trendy. I'll even go as far to say only the medium Lady Dior is the classic bag, the other sizes are all trendy as well (like the mini).

If you're looking to build a collection of only classic bags, you're going to have a very slim number of bags because there aren't that many true classics. I would ask if you still love the bag. If you still love the bag and it's still functional then keep it. If you don't love it anymore and you don't really use it anymore, then sell.


----------



## Chanelloverkay27

pinkrose398 said:


> Hi! Your picture didn't attach.
> 
> I don't think Diorama is a classic piece, unfortunately. The ONLY classic Dior bag is the Lady Dior. Everything else is just trendy. I'll even go as far to say only the medium Lady Dior is the classic bag, the other sizes are all trendy as well (like the mini).
> 
> If you're looking to build a collection of only classic bags, you're going to have a very slim number of bags because there aren't that many true classics. I would ask if you still love the bag. If you still love the bag and it's still functional then keep it. If you don't love it anymore and you don't really use it anymore, then sell.


Thank you! Totally forgot to attach! I do still think the bag is beautiful but I never really have cause to use it. I agree on what you’ve said about the lady Dior I intially had my eye on the mini size as I do prefer smaller bags but I agree again that the medium is a more classic size. I started my luxury collection buying bags I loved at the time (mostly trend bags) and now I think I want to focus on more classic styles because after a while they don’t seem to go with the things I wear anymore. It’s also pretty sad to see Dior bags don’t seem to hold their value at all. Might actually be best to hold on to it...


----------



## pinkrose398

Chanelloverkay27 said:


> Thank you! Totally forgot to attach! I do still think the bag is beautiful but I never really have cause to use it. I agree on what you’ve said about the lady Dior I intially had my eye on the mini size as I do prefer smaller bags but I agree again that the medium is a more classic size. I started my luxury collection buying bags I loved at the time (mostly trend bags) and now I think I want to focus on more classic styles because after a while they don’t seem to go with the things I wear anymore. It’s also pretty sad to see Dior bags don’t seem to hold their value at all. Might actually be best to hold on to it...


That's a beautiful bag, and so low key so it's great to use as an evening bag! I love that it doesn't scream designer - if people know then they know, but otherwise you're just using a beautiful bag.

I feel the same way as you. Even bags that were super classic at one point (like the Prada Saffiano totes) as no longer classic, so it's really hard to curate a truly classic collection.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkrose398 said:


> Do you feel like with younger and younger people getting into designers thanks to influencer marketing, they feel like they need to get more bang for their buck for a "designer" piece so the preference is for it to scream designer. If they're spending $4000 on a bag, everyone around them must know it's a designer piece otherwise it's as if they're not carrying a designer bag!
> 
> I'm in my early 30s and I can't imagine carrying around a bag like that Valentino one.


I feel that they are influencing the market, although it leaves the older customers as a market that isn't tapped, which Gucci may have started to tap into.

Yeah that Valentino has a logo that is simply too big. It looks ridiculous!


----------



## averagejoe

pinkrose398 said:


> Haha! I feel like logomania (or brand-mania) is definitely in, otherwise how do you explain all of those plain white T-shirts that have the brand written across the front of it (like Gucci or Balenciaga) that sell for hundreds of dollars. People want the world they're wearing designer items.


Those T-shirts must be like printing money for those brands. I find them lazy when they have just one huge logo with no actual design. Actually looks a bit like a sponsor T-shirt that you can get for free when a brand sponsors an event.


----------



## roxta

pinkrose398 said:


> Do you feel like with younger and younger people getting into designers thanks to influencer marketing, they feel like they need to get more bang for their buck for a "designer" piece so the preference is for it to scream designer. If they're spending $4000 on a bag, everyone around them must know it's a designer piece otherwise it's as if they're not carrying a designer bag!
> 
> I'm in my early 30s and I can't imagine carrying around a bag like that Valentino one.


The irony is the two most coveted bags in the world (the Birkin and Kelly) do not have giant HERMES printed on them. They are the ultimate splurge and yet my 68-year old dad wouldn't know if he was standing next to someone holding one. He wouldn't know the bag was from Hermes or that it was even designer, and certainly zero idea how much it costs. If he's standing next to someone carrying a Book Bag, yes, he will know it's from CHRISTIAN DIOR - not because he cares or is a fashion enthusiast in any way but simply because he can read it without his glasses. 

When something has such an iconic design, you don't need to have giant logos and you don't need every toddler and grandpa to be able to read what brand it is. The people who know what a Birkin is just know. Just like they know when they see a Fendi Peekaboo. They can recognize a Givenchy Antigona or Saint Laurent Sac De Jour or Celine Belt Bag across 6 lane of traffic when there is no possible way of reading the small logo lettering from that far away. 

I do agree at least some people feel that $4000 is not worth spending unless EVERYONE knows it's designer. They need their 6-year old cousin to be able to read CHRISTIAN DIOR loudly at a family lunch. They need people to read the giant CD from the small thumbnail on Instagram so they get more likes on their photo. And if my dad can't read the logo from across the street without glasses then they're just not getting bang for their buck!


----------



## pinkrose398

averagejoe said:


> Those T-shirts must be like printing money for those brands. I find them lazy when they have just one huge logo with no actual design. Actually looks a bit like a sponsor T-shirt that you can get for free when a brand sponsors an event.


Yeah!! That's so true. Some of them look fake, like something you'd get a night market.


----------



## Chanelloverkay27

pinkrose398 said:


> That's a beautiful bag, and so low key so it's great to use as an evening bag! I love that it doesn't scream designer - if people know then they know, but otherwise you're just using a beautiful bag.
> 
> I feel the same way as you. Even bags that were super classic at one point (like the Prada Saffiano totes) as no longer classic, so it's really hard to curate a truly classic collection.


Yes I really love how lowkey it is and it works great as an evening bag! Agreed re the classic bag point! It’s very hard but I think the best way to go is with lowkey bags that aren’t too logo heavy in a classic shape. That way you won’t get tired of it too quickly I guess!


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> The irony is the two most coveted bags in the world (the Birkin and Kelly) do not have giant HERMES printed on them. They are the ultimate splurge and yet my 68-year old dad wouldn't know if he was standing next to someone holding one. He wouldn't know the bag was from Hermes or that it was even designer, and certainly zero idea how much it costs. If he's standing next to someone carrying a Book Bag, yes, he will know it's from CHRISTIAN DIOR - not because he cares or is a fashion enthusiast in any way but simply because he can read it without his glasses.
> 
> When something has such an iconic design, you don't need to have giant logos and you don't need every toddler and grandpa to be able to read what brand it is. The people who know what a Birkin is just know. Just like they know when they see a Fendi Peekaboo. They can recognize a Givenchy Antigona or Saint Laurent Sac De Jour or Celine Belt Bag across 6 lane of traffic when there is no possible way of reading the small logo lettering from that far away.
> 
> I do agree at least some people feel that $4000 is not worth spending unless EVERYONE knows it's designer. They need their 6-year old cousin to be able to read CHRISTIAN DIOR loudly at a family lunch. They need people to read the giant CD from the small thumbnail on Instagram so they get more likes on their photo. And if my dad can't read the logo from across the street without glasses then they're just not getting bang for their buck!



Around when the Diorama was introduced, Dior also produced a number of bags where the logo was super small and not visible. The Miss Dior bag and Bar bag shown below were beautiful bags that did not have an obvious logo that someone can read from across the street.

The Miss Dior has a lot of the Dior hallmarks, such as the Cannage quilting and DIOR charms (done super tiny). It is one of those recognizable Dior bags without any obvious logos. The best part? Now they can be found on the resale market for lower prices, for anyone who loves Dior's aesthetic without the logos.


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> Around when the Diorama was introduced, Dior also produced a number of bags where the logo was super small and not visible. The Miss Dior bag and Bar bag shown below were beautiful bags that did not have an obvious logo that someone can read from across the street.
> 
> The Miss Dior has a lot of the Dior hallmarks, such as the Cannage quilting and DIOR charms (done super tiny). It is one of those recognizable Dior bags without any obvious logos. The best part? Now they can be found on the resale market for lower prices, for anyone who loves Dior's aesthetic without the logos.


Both beautiful bags. Although it won't be long before MGC's earlier (now discontinued) logo-heavy bags are also considered to be so "over" that they too will be well-priced in the resale market.


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Both beautiful bags. Although it won't be long before MGC's earlier (now discontinued) logo-heavy bags are also considered to be so "over" that they too will be well-priced in the resale market.


That also depends on perceived brand value, which has increased at Dior, leading to the increase in resale prices. As well, logo bags may not always stay the trendiest bags, but there is always a client for that type of bag despite the trends. LV produced several all-leather bags during the time when logos dropped out of popularity on bags, although their bread and butter was still the high sales of their monogram pieces like their Neverfull.


----------



## Gigi_90

I think with Dior, they changed their logo/ font many times lately that their bags can date quickly. I don’t mind changing bag styles as much as I do the logo. Example the diorama and diorever are stunning bags but the logo on them is not seen on any of their current styles. I wish they would be like Chanel and sell a few staple classics (not just one) with a production of season style bags. With Chanel I don’t mind buying season bags as when I buy them I know they are one off and in limited supply- yet they will all have the same classic cc.
For a designer to succeed they don’t necessarily  need to eliminate everything their predecessor did.

that said I think the Caro is a nice bag because it pays tribute to house classics such as the cannage quilt


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi_90 said:


> For a designer to succeed they don’t necessarily  need to eliminate everything their predecessor did.


I agree. I think that when a brand hires someone with a very different aesthetic, they run the risk of losing what a brand stands for. Maria Grazia Chiuri is one of the only designers in recent times at Dior who references all other designers in Dior's history, including Galliano (the Saddle), Hedi Slimane (the Dior bee), Raf Simons (with the cigarette pants paired with Bar suits all in black), and Marc Bohan (lots of references to his clothes). Her Dior vision is long ranged, so she isn't referencing only the first 10 years of the house with Christian Dior was still alive. She is building on the Dior heritage through informing customers of lost icons in the Dior history. 

She did not eliminate the Diorama design when she started, nor the Diorever. In fact, she made them her own by adding studs and vintage gold hardware to some variations, while using a supple grained calfskin on other versions. Her team replaced the fabric lining with suede to make the bag more luxurious. She also changed the Diorever with the new grained calfskin. More recently, her team made it in ultramatte black. I think the decision to discontinue the bag is corporate, to accommodate a lot more bag styles that were to be released in the near future like the Montaigne, Bobby, St. Honore, and now the Caro.


----------



## Myybags

Hi all, i am wondering if anyone can help to advise on what I should do with my Diorama and lady dior (sorry i
Know its a diorama thread but i thought i might as well put them both here). 
1. my diorama in white micro cannage has some kind of scratch in the leather. Its been there for awhile. And as you can see some of the white micro cannage has seem to have gotten the leather into it as you can see the white has turned into blue in both parts of the picture. Additionally as this is only on one side of the back, i am wondering if its due to a bag “defect” where at the sides you can see there is the leather being sewed with the micro cannage and the blue leather can be seen between the white. do you think i can bring it to dior to enquire?

2. For my lady dior, the strap where the gold hardware is has tarnished? How can i clean it? It only happened on the strap.

thank you all!! Trying to look for some answers cause i love dior and i wanna add a lady dior in grey lambskin to my collection next but feeling a little apprehensive after seeing the aftermath of these bags after 2 years of wear ):


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

My small calfskin diorama in (I think) amaranth, it appeared burgundy in the stock photos but tends more towards a dark brown in daylight. 

Was disappointed to learn about the discontinuation of this beautiful model but ecstatic and couldn't resist when it came up for 35% off at Bicester. Probably never would have paid the full RRP on such a piece which I consider to be more for aesthetic than functional purposes anyway.


----------



## Gigi_90

whatisthemeaningoflife said:


> My small calfskin diorama in (I think) amaranth, it appeared burgundy in the stock photos but tends more towards a dark brown in daylight.
> 
> Was disappointed to learn about the discontinuation of this beautiful model but ecstatic and couldn't resist when it came up for 35% off at Bicester. Probably never would have paid the full RRP on such a piece which I consider to be more for aesthetic than functional purposes anyway.
> View attachment 4977398


Love the colour  glad Bicester are still operating!
You will find it very functional I’m sure- it was one of my most used bags this year!

enjoy


----------



## dumbo

whatisthemeaningoflife said:


> My small calfskin diorama in (I think) amaranth, it appeared burgundy in the stock photos but tends more towards a dark brown in daylight.
> 
> Was disappointed to learn about the discontinuation of this beautiful model but ecstatic and couldn't resist when it came up for 35% off at Bicester. Probably never would have paid the full RRP on such a piece which I consider to be more for aesthetic than functional purposes anyway.
> View attachment 4977398


Congratulations on your bag I got black with champagne hardware. The deals at bicester are amazing. I will reveal in spring as my son let look at it to check it was the one I wanted. He will give it me on my birthday


----------



## averagejoe

Myybags said:


> Hi all, i am wondering if anyone can help to advise on what I should do with my Diorama and lady dior (sorry i
> Know its a diorama thread but i thought i might as well put them both here).
> 1. my diorama in white micro cannage has some kind of scratch in the leather. Its been there for awhile. And as you can see some of the white micro cannage has seem to have gotten the leather into it as you can see the white has turned into blue in both parts of the picture. Additionally as this is only on one side of the back, i am wondering if its due to a bag “defect” where at the sides you can see there is the leather being sewed with the micro cannage and the blue leather can be seen between the white. do you think i can bring it to dior to enquire?
> 
> 2. For my lady dior, the strap where the gold hardware is has tarnished? How can i clean it? It only happened on the strap.
> 
> thank you all!! Trying to look for some answers cause i love dior and i wanna add a lady dior in grey lambskin to my collection next but feeling a little apprehensive after seeing the aftermath of these bags after 2 years of wear ):


You can definitely bring the Diorama in to inquire. It is a defect but I don't know if they can offer to fix that because they would have to unstitch the panels and tuck the extra lining leather in. As for the scratch, that is unavoidable, since the exterior material is so much more stiff than the interior material. I don't think they can repair that aside from trying to clean the leather and condition it.

For the Lady Dior, try using an eyeglasses (microfiber) cloth with a bit of moisture to see if it can rub off. I have tried doing this sometimes with Windex and it works, although be careful not to get it on the bag nor polish too hard, or less the gold plating comes off the hardware too.


----------



## Myybags

averagejoe said:


> You can definitely bring the Diorama in to inquire. It is a defect but I don't know if they can offer to fix that because they would have to unstitch the panels and tuck the extra lining leather in. As for the scratch, that is unavoidable, since the exterior material is so much more stiff than the interior material. I don't think they can repair that aside from trying to clean the leather and condition it.
> 
> For the Lady Dior, try using an eyeglasses (microfiber) cloth with a bit of moisture to see if it can rub off. I have tried doing this sometimes with Windex and it works, although be careful not to get it on the bag nor polish too hard, or less the gold plating comes off the hardware too.


Thank you for answering my questions!! Appreciate it (: Will try to take in the diorama and see what they say. My SA mentioned once before that Dior does complimentary leather cleaning? Do you know what it would entail? Not sure if this still holds as the last time I heard this was in 2019. 

Regarding the lady dior, I seem to be unable to do so unfortunately with the microfiber cloth. May I know if you think this tarnishing is regular wear and tear or just a defect of some kind? I have only worn it out less than 10 times and its only the hardware on the bag strap that is tarnishing and not the bag's hardware (thank god). Also, if I were to send it for dior to clean, do you think they would be able to polish this out and if it would be chargable?


----------



## averagejoe

Myybags said:


> Thank you for answering my questions!! Appreciate it (: Will try to take in the diorama and see what they say. My SA mentioned once before that Dior does complimentary leather cleaning? Do you know what it would entail? Not sure if this still holds as the last time I heard this was in 2019.
> 
> Regarding the lady dior, I seem to be unable to do so unfortunately with the microfiber cloth. May I know if you think this tarnishing is regular wear and tear or just a defect of some kind? I have only worn it out less than 10 times and its only the hardware on the bag strap that is tarnishing and not the bag's hardware (thank god). Also, if I were to send it for dior to clean, do you think they would be able to polish this out and if it would be chargable?


Yes they do complimentary cleaning. They state it in their care booklet, as long as the bag was purchased from the boutique with receipt I think.

If the tarnish doesn't come off, then bring that to Dior and they can replace the metal part for you, potentially for a fee depending on when you got the bag.


----------



## Greentea

averagejoe said:


> Around when the Diorama was introduced, Dior also produced a number of bags where the logo was super small and not visible. The Miss Dior bag and Bar bag shown below were beautiful bags that did not have an obvious logo that someone can read from across the street.
> 
> The Miss Dior has a lot of the Dior hallmarks, such as the Cannage quilting and DIOR charms (done super tiny). It is one of those recognizable Dior bags without any obvious logos. The best part? Now they can be found on the resale market for lower prices, for anyone who loves Dior's aesthetic without the logos.


I was just looking at these and might try to get a secondhand gem. Most right now are patent, which I don't care for. I'm also limited as to the shades I want but I also enjoy the hunt


----------



## wiekerachel

dumbo said:


> I managed to get a diorama calfskin with ghw from Bicester village. They are still open during lockdown and doing mail orders. They have numerous designs and colours available at 35% off including grey pale pink velvets leather etc


Do you know whether they would ship to outside the UK? I regret not buying a diorama when it was still in store, so I feel like bicester is my only option for now!


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

dumbo said:


> Congratulations on your bag I got black with champagne hardware. The deals at bicester are amazing. I will reveal in spring as my son let look at it to check it was the one I wanted. He will give it me on my birthday



Ahh black is such a classic, versatile colour, do remember to reveal it then  you are a much stronger person than me for having the willpower to wait until spring lol


----------



## dumbo

whatisthemeaningoflife said:


> Ahh black is such a classic, versatile colour, do remember to reveal it then  you are a much stronger person than me for having the willpower to wait until spring lol


Yes I will definitely will. He’s hidden it somewhere where I can’t find it!

re bicester I think on the website for the village you can contact Dior. They got back to me within the hour of emailing


----------



## WSW888

dumbo said:


> I managed to get a diorama calfskin with ghw from Bicester village. They are still open during lockdown and doing mail orders. They have numerous designs and colours available at 35% off including grey pale pink velvets leather etc


Hi.. Congratulations on your new bag! Any pics you can share? May I ask how was the process with it all? I've just emailed the store to enquire too but would be great to hear from a buyer's prospective. If you're OK to share may I ask how much your bag was and what size? 

Thank you


----------



## pinkorchid20

wiekerachel said:


> Do you know whether they would ship to outside the UK? I regret not buying a diorama when it was still in store, so I feel like bicester is my only option for now!


Unfortunately they won’t. Only to UK addresses (I tried 2 times last year).


----------



## dumbo

WSW888 said:


> Hi.. Congratulations on your new bag! Any pics you can share? May I ask how was the process with it all? I've just emailed the store to enquire too but would be great to hear from a buyer's prospective. If you're OK to share may I ask how much your bag was and what size?
> 
> Thank you


I bought the black calfskin medium size with champagne hw. I emailed the store and they responded within the hour and sent a picture along with prices

I then continued to chat to sa on WhatsApp and she sent a video and modelling shots of the bag. I was also sent a video of all the dioramas available

payment was made by bank transfer (£1690) I received the bag about 3/4 days later. There was a slight delay due to covid. They provide a tracking number. There is just one caveat they don’t do refunds (unless damagedonly exchanges

the bag was packaged with the box and dustbag

My sa also sent a catalogue of all slg/bags available

hope that helped


----------



## dumbo

I will put my pictures up in spring this was the picture from the store


----------



## Myybags

averagejoe said:


> Yes they do complimentary cleaning. They state it in their care booklet, as long as the bag was purchased from the boutique with receipt I think.
> 
> If the tarnish doesn't come off, then bring that to Dior and they can replace the metal part for you, potentially for a fee depending on when you got the bag.


Thank you very much!


----------



## WSW888

dumbo said:


> I bought the black calfskin medium size with champagne hw. I emailed the store and they responded within the hour and sent a picture along with prices
> 
> I then continued to chat to sa on WhatsApp and she sent a video and modelling shots of the bag. I was also sent a video of all the dioramas available
> 
> payment was made by bank transfer (£1690) I received the bag about 3/4 days later. There was a slight delay due to covid. They provide a tracking number. There is just one caveat they don’t do refunds (unless damagedonly exchanges
> 
> the bag was packaged with the box and dustbag
> 
> My sa also sent a catalogue of all slg/bags available
> 
> hope that helped


Thank you so much. I have been talking to their SA representative and the service has been great, catalogues received. I've not made up my mind yet though so will see. Have fun with yours!


----------



## Hstrpics

Hi All! I would like to buy a pre-loved Diorama and am asking if you know of anyone that can authenticate one for me. I love the simple beauty of this bag and realized that my only route now to obtain one is pre-loved since I do not live near a Dior outlet ( Oh how I wish I DID!). Thanks so much everyone! Continue to post photos of yours so I can bask in the eye candy


----------



## averagejoe

Hstrpics said:


> Hi All! I would like to buy a pre-loved Diorama and am asking if you know of anyone that can authenticate one for me. I love the simple beauty of this bag and realized that my only route now to obtain one is pre-loved since I do not live near a Dior outlet ( Oh how I wish I DID!). Thanks so much everyone! Continue to post photos of yours so I can bask in the eye candy


Have you checked our authentication thread? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread

You can post your item there and someone (probably me) can help you.


----------



## Annani

I just bought this Diorama Croisiere woc. Does someone know something about this material? It’s market to be nubuck but seems/feels like fabric? This is from SS15


----------



## averagejoe

Annani said:


> I just bought this Diorama Croisiere woc. Does someone know something about this material? It’s market to be nubuck but seems/feels like fabric? This is from SS15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982450
> View attachment 4982449


I believe this is an iridescent nubuck. It isn't fabric.


----------



## Venessa84

I’m not sure if it’s all of the chatter in this thread lately but I can’t get enough of wearing my Dioramas...


----------



## Hstrpics

Venessa84 said:


> I’m not sure if it’s all of the chatter in this thread lately but I can’t get enough of wearing my Dioramas...
> 
> View attachment 4984444


Even more a prized possession because of the chatter! Enjoy and nice photo skills!


----------



## closetluxe

I just tried to look for the Diorama on Dior's website.  Sorry if this question has been asked already, but did Dior discontinue it?  Say it isn't so?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Yes. It has been discontinued. However you can find some on the outlet store. Not many selections, but they do have some. 



closetlux said:


> I just tried to look for the Diorama on Dior's website.  Sorry if this question has been asked already, but did Dior discontinue it?  Say it isn't so?


----------



## closetluxe

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Yes. It has been discontinued. However you can find some on the outlet store. Not many selections, but they do have some.


Thanks for letting me know.  When was it discontinued?


----------



## Venessa84

Hstrpics said:


> Even more a prized possession because of the chatter! Enjoy and nice photo skills!



Completely agree...thank you!


----------



## klemmiwinks

closetlux said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  When was it discontinued?


I'm not sure of the exact date, but they had stopped producing Dioramas by Fall 2019. When I visited the boutique in Vienna in December 2019, the shop had stopped receiving new stock and I was told that it had been discontinued. By then, they only had the medium in four colors plus a beautiful limited edition black beaded one that I saw surface in a post on this forum recently.

If you look back at Dior's Instagram, the last time you can even spot a Diorama is sometime in early Spring 2019 (and it's even further back that the bag was featured), so it appears that that is when the brand started to phase the bag out.


----------



## closetluxe

Why did Dior discontinue it?  Such a shame


----------



## pinkorchid20

I was surprised to be offered an ostrich Diorama that my local store had just received. It was obviously recently made, so not transferred remaining stock from another boutique. I wonder if they continue producing it in exotics for the regular boutiques (not the outlets).


----------



## averagejoe

pinkorchid20 said:


> I was surprised to be offered an ostrich Diorama that my local store had just received. It was obviously recently made, so not transferred remaining stock from another boutique. I wonder if they continue producing it in exotics for the regular boutiques (not the outlets).


Some exotic pieces are produced for old lines (i.e. they still have the DiorBabe bag from 2007 in crocodile skin). It is surprising to hear that they made it for the Diorama, though. I thought they would not continue to produce this style anymore.


----------



## tutu2008

pinkorchid20 said:


> I was surprised to be offered an ostrich Diorama that my local store had just received. It was obviously recently made, so not transferred remaining stock from another boutique. I wonder if they continue producing it in exotics for the regular boutiques (not the outlets).


I would love to see a photo of this beauty!


----------



## pinkorchid20

tutu2008 said:


> I would love to see a photo of this beauty!





averagejoe said:


> Some exotic pieces are produced for old lines (i.e. they still have the DiorBabe bag from 2007 in crocodile skin). It is surprising to hear that they made it for the Diorama, though. I thought they would not continue to produce this style anymore.



My SA was surprised as well and immediately offered it to me as she knows I am in love with the Diorama.  However, at €11k I unfortunately had to decline. Please find a picture below.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkorchid20 said:


> My SA was surprised as well and immediately offered it to me as she knows I am in love with the Diorama.  However, at €11k I unfortunately had to decline. Please find a picture below.
> View attachment 4997853


It is nice, but considering that it is on a now-non-classic design, €11k is a lot. In that case, an ostrich Lady Dior would be better.


----------



## pinkorchid20

averagejoe said:


> It is nice, but considering that it is on a now-non-classic design, €11k is a lot. In that case, an ostrich Lady Dior would be better.


Completely agree. I’d rather spend the money on a Lady in water snake which I prefer to ostrich. I found the price quite high for Dior ostrich but also did not ask how the Diorama is lined.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkorchid20 said:


> Completely agree. I’d rather spend the money on a Lady in water snake which I prefer to ostrich. I found the price quite high for Dior ostrich but also did not ask how the Diorama is lined.


Exotic pieces are all lined in leather, most likely a smooth calfskin although suede is a possibility as well.


----------



## pinkorchid20

averagejoe said:


> Exotic pieces are all lined in leather, most likely a smooth calfskin although suede is a possibility as well.


I would have expected something embellished given the price


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

averagejoe said:


> Yes they do complimentary cleaning. They state it in their care booklet, as long as the bag was purchased from the boutique with receipt I think.
> 
> If the tarnish doesn't come off, then bring that to Dior and they can replace the metal part for you, potentially for a fee depending on when you got the bag.


is the complimentary cleaning only for leather or as well as the jacquard.


----------



## dumbo

As promised a picture of my diorama from bicester village. Really over the moon with!


----------



## Minnie24

dumbo said:


> As promised a picture of my diorama from bicester village. Really over the moon with!


 
Absolutely beautiful! I saw they had this available at Bicester and you have tempted me to make a purchase!


----------



## dumbo

Minnie24 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I saw they had this available at Bicester and you have tempted me to make a purchase!


Thank you so much

It was well worth while snapping these up while they are available. I did contemplate buying preloved, the prices on those are much higher than Bicester


----------



## averagejoe

LuxuryFan123$ said:


> is the complimentary cleaning only for leather or as well as the jacquard.


I think they will try to clean the bag no matter what the material is, although I assume it is harder to clean jacquard materials that have darkened due to dirt and stains.


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

averagejoe said:


> I think they will try to clean the bag no matter what the material is, although I assume it is harder to clean jacquard materials that have darkened due to dirt and stains.


Thanks for letting me know, appreciate the reply.


----------



## Gigi_90

dumbo said:


> As promised a picture of my diorama from bicester village. Really over the moon with!



im tempted to get another colour. I reached out to them and they have some lovely pinks, greys and burgundy


----------



## dumbo

Gigi_90 said:


> im tempted to get another colour. I reached out to them and they have some lovely pinks, greys and burgundy


Grey is also a beautiful colour. I was tempted to get grey too


----------



## guccism1

Hi everyone!
I recently purchased a black medium Diorama in grained leather and silver hardware pre-loved from a local boutique that is selling preloved bags. The bag is from 2018 and the leather is fine but the hardware from the chain has worn out partly and is red underneath  is this common thing? Is there anything to do with it? I had no idea that this could happen to a bag. I have had multiple designer bags and never had this problem (


----------



## Sabin

So many pink shades. Can you please help me with these. Are these old rose? Dusky pink? Rose powder?


----------



## averagejoe

Sabin said:


> So many pink shades. Can you please help me with these. Are these old rose? Dusky pink? Rose powder?


I like the darkest of these. Easiest to keep clean, too!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

the first pic is rose poudre. I have this one too. 



Sabin said:


> So many pink shades. Can you please help me with these. Are these old rose? Dusky pink? Rose powder?


----------



## Sabin

averagejoe said:


> I like the darkest of these. Easiest to keep clean, too!


Yes I feel that too


----------



## Sabin

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> the first pic is rose poudre. I have this one too.


Thank you. I have the pouch in dusky pink. Is it the same colour?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

i think rose poudre is a different color than dusky pink. Rose poudre is a very very light pink. 



Sabin said:


> Thank you. I have the pouch in dusky pink. Is it the same colour?


----------



## IamAu

Sabin said:


> So many pink shades. Can you please help me with these. Are these old rose? Dusky pink? Rose powder?


The first one is rose poudre, the second one is pink powder. Not sure what is the third one called


----------



## Passerine123

Collectors Square has two beautiful Dioramas for sale -- one in the most amazing royal blue and one in black. Both at the same price (1870 euros) and seem to be in pristine condition.


----------



## Sabin

Gigi_90 said:


> im tempted to get another colour. I reached out to them and they have some lovely pinks, greys and burgundy


Beautiful Diorama  Can I please ask how much you paid for the bag? Any other colour/material available now?


----------



## JZcloset

I am still sad they discontinued the style. Here is my Favorite in my collection. I just love the beading.


----------



## Myybags

So pretty! I am inspired by you to share my diorama bags too! They are the only coloured bags in my collection. I love the micro cannage so much! I have spilled chilli soup on it before and it could be wiped away, luckily!


----------



## samfalstaff

Took my Diorama WOC out last night for a post-vaccination date with my DH


----------



## mochibabu

Sorry to dig this thread up.. but does anyone know why they discontinued this style? I remember they were very in a few years ago. I have one metallic one which I purchased from someone else and wonder why it doesn't even retain half of its retail value.


----------



## princessofnyc

pamelastanlee said:


> Sorry to dig this thread up.. but does anyone know why they discontinued this style? I remember they were very in a few years ago. I have one metallic one which I purchased from someone else and wonder why it doesn't even retain half of its retail value.



I think first of all that when Maria took over she pretty much went in the opposite creative direction of Raf and didn't want to keep anything that was released under his direction. But also, other than the Lady Dior, Dior eventually discontinues all bag styles, even if they would be considered classic (Diorama, Diorever, Miss Dior, Diorissimo, etc.- even a bunch of bags Maria designed have been discontinued already). Not sure if this is a business decision or what, but it sucks as a bag lover because it creates an atmosphere of either: you have to buy it now before it's discontinued, or, you don't want to buy it because you know it will be "out" in a couple years. I still wear my Diorama though, it's such a unique and cool style!


----------



## DoggieBags

pamelastanlee said:


> Sorry to dig this thread up.. but does anyone know why they discontinued this style? I remember they were very in a few years ago. I have one metallic one which I purchased from someone else and wonder why it doesn't even retain half of its retail value.


The Diorama was from the Raf Simmons era. Each new Creative Director brings a different perspective so when the current creative director, Maria Grazia Chiuri was brought in, she gradually phased out all of Raf’s designs. Maria Grazia brought in the 30 Montaigne and the Caro as replacements for the Diorama. Dior bags in general don’t hold their value. But this is not unique to Dior; most luxury bag brands don’t hold their value. The few exceptions are some Hermes and Chanel styles.


----------



## roxta

Just saw this on the UK site - the Diorama is back, well, kind of...

I'm not a fan. I personally feel that there is too much going on with this bag. Nothing beats the OG Diorama. 

What do you think?


----------



## princessofnyc

roxta said:


> Just saw this on the UK site - the Diorama is back, well, kind of...
> 
> I'm not a fan. I personally feel that there is too much going on with this bag. Nothing beats the OG Diorama.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5428509
> View attachment 5428510
> View attachment 5428508


Ugh, I hate how all of Maria's bags have that huge hardware CD on them. Why does she have to ruin cute items by putting a giant, out of place logo on everything...


----------



## roxta

princessofnyc said:


> Ugh, I hate how all of Maria's bags have that huge hardware CD on them. Why does she have to ruin cute items by putting a giant, out of place logo on everything...


That is the million dollar question. Or maybe it's a billion dollar question.

But I totally agree with you. I don't have an issue with obvious logos and branding but I think that two factors have been ignored in some of the more recent designs: scale and proportions. Could the CDs really not be 80% smaller? 50% smaller? Perhaps as they continue to increase the prices, they feel that customers will want more bang for their buck with larger and larger logos.


----------



## LavenderIce

roxta said:


> Just saw this on the UK site - the Diorama is back, well, kind of...
> 
> I'm not a fan. I personally feel that there is too much going on with this bag. Nothing beats the OG Diorama.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5428509
> View attachment 5428510
> View attachment 5428508



I was excited until I scrolled down. Talk about a mixed bag. There's a positive aspect for every negative one. I like the hardware, but not the size. I like the removable strap, but not top handles. It definitely does not hit the same as the OG Diorama.


----------



## DearHaayet

roxta said:


> Just saw this on the UK site - the Diorama is back, well, kind of...
> 
> I'm not a fan. I personally feel that there is too much going on with this bag. Nothing beats the OG Diorama.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5428509
> View attachment 5428510
> View attachment 5428508


My eyes are bleeding.

Never understood the huge letters in the back


----------



## Thaotran

roxta said:


> Just saw this on the UK site - the Diorama is back, well, kind of...
> 
> I'm not a fan. I personally feel that there is too much going on with this bag. Nothing beats the OG Diorama.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5428509
> View attachment 5428510
> View attachment 5428508


The shield in the original diorama looks much much better than this CD. It’s so busy now and not even a nice CD as in the caro or 30 montaigne bag


----------



## jade

I am really, really late to this club.  I have casually considered a Diorama for a few years now, and this one seems to be just right to fill the gap. Neutral. But not too neutral.  But it seems to be a super unicorn. This is a lizard skin I picked up second hand. Seems like the original owner wasn’t too precious about it. No cards or receipts, but otherwise looking great.


----------

